# Official NHL Discussion Thread: Lord Stanley's Cup TBA



## cygnus (Oct 4, 2008)

pre-season has begun!


----------



## Tiger (Oct 5, 2008)

Exhibition games still being played. 

But I'm impatient too, so I forgive. Long time no see, Cygnus! Better watch out! My team's gonna go all the way this year! I hope my team makes the playoffs this year...

Oilers will be unveiling their new "3rd jersey" on Tuesday. We're not supposed to know what it will be, but there are enough hints that it will be a direct homage to the early 90s jersey. How do you feel about the retro movement for jerseys?


----------



## cygnus (Oct 8, 2008)

Unless your team is Detroit I'm not too worried 

Retro is always good. Always.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 8, 2008)

_I love retro! But i really do like the shifts alot of teams have made in recent years to newer updated jerseys and color schemes, like anaheim's._


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Oct 9, 2008)

Dead in here, huh?

Game's been good so far


Edit: Fuck yeah, Kubina!!

Edit: Fuck yeah, MOORE!!

Edit again: Fuck yeah, KULEMIN!!!


----------



## shotz (Oct 9, 2008)

LEAFS WIN WOOOHOOOO MOORE WAS AWESOME GO LEAFS GOOO


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Oct 9, 2008)

Fuck yeah. Game was forecasted as a major win for Detroit, and instead the Leafs showed everyone they're not playing around.

Was a great game, and I agree with Don Cherry - it wasn't that Detroit played bad, Toronto just played good.

Was a great season opener.


----------



## RodMack (Oct 9, 2008)

A great way for the Leafs to open the season. Go Leafs Go!!!


----------



## shotz (Oct 9, 2008)

I am seriously kicking myself right now, I wanted to get a proline ticket and take the leafs just because the odds would pay great, but I didn't... I don't know who I would have taken for the other games tonight but I probably would go with Colorado, Vancouver, and Anaheim.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 10, 2008)

YEAH VANCOUVER BEATS CALGARY 6-0

Calgary was horrible. Their defense abandons Kippur so bad - it was a problem they had last season too, but tonight it was even more so. I think the problem is they think Kippur is better than he actually is - that and Iginla was completely invisible tonight. And then Luongo shut the door in the long 5-on-3 where Calgary had like a million shots and the Canucks lit it up from there. I was laughing pretty hard when the "Calgary sucks" chants started up. And they say we have bad fans 

The guys did Bourdon proud tonight (RIP)


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, they aren't doing as hot this game.

Leafs are losing 0-4 against Montreal. They're playing terrible tonight, nothing like on Thursday. They're getting too many penalties, and they're not playing good D. They need to seriously switch their game if they wanna score goals tonight, but I have little faith for a true comeback. It's too bad, a home game loss always hurts - especially against the Canadiens.

Edit: Another power play goal for Montreal, 5-0. Leafs completely left passing lanes open, did not even protect Toskala and left him to a pretty much 4 on 1 shoot-spree. Jesus, what happened to the strong game they displayed Tuesday?


----------



## cygnus (Oct 11, 2008)

haha 6-1 so far.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 12, 2008)

Calgary goes down to Vancouver again, 5-4 in OT this time.

No Canucks offense my ass, everyone's scoring. They're only one goal behind the Rangers for most in the league in half as many games.

Also haha Peca, suspended indefinitely for abusing an official.


----------



## RodMack (Oct 12, 2008)

Anomander Rake said:


> Well, they aren't doing as hot this game.
> 
> Leafs are losing 0-4 against Montreal. They're playing terrible tonight, nothing like on Thursday. They're getting too many penalties, and they're not playing good D. They need to seriously switch their game if they wanna score goals tonight, but I have little faith for a true comeback. It's too bad, a home game loss always hurts - especially against the Canadiens.
> 
> Edit: Another power play goal for Montreal, 5-0. Leafs completely left passing lanes open, did not even protect Toskala and left him to a pretty much 4 on 1 shoot-spree. Jesus, what happened to the strong game they displayed Tuesday?


The only thing I can think of is that they were probably nervous. It was the home opener and it was againts the Montreal Canadiens, and we all know the history between those 2 teams. I guess the pressure got to them and they couldn't focus. Still, that's not really an excuse, so I hope they play better in their next game and hopefully win more home games than last season.


----------



## cygnus (Oct 16, 2008)

Brunnstrom!!


----------



## -Excellence- (Oct 20, 2008)

wow are the Canucks in trouble........losing three players in one game.


----------



## cygnus (Oct 20, 2008)

Crolkin! 8 points!


----------



## Thorn (Oct 20, 2008)

Flyers are off to a shitty start.  Hopefully they'll turn it around starting with San Jose.


----------



## -Excellence- (Oct 20, 2008)

Same with the Ducks, their off to terrible start as well.


----------



## RodMack (Oct 22, 2008)

Dammit, the Leafs STILL suck in shootouts. They've been sucking since the shootout was implemented.


----------



## cygnus (Oct 23, 2008)

Man, if it wasn't for Malkin, Pittsburgh's face-off stats would be awesome. Its ironic that they've given up two key goals off face-offs while thats been happening though haha.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Oct 24, 2008)

Have you checked out Milan Lucic hit Mike Van Ryn through the glass? I watched the Toronto and Boston game last night on TSN. I saw few hits like this, but this was the most amazing hit I ever seen. 2 fans were cut by the open glass, but they're okay. 

YEAH!!!! LUCIC!!!!


----------



## Tiger (Oct 29, 2008)

Lucic was about to do the same thing to Hemsky, but he stepped out of the way at the last second. Lucic is a friggin train. I'm glad Edmonton grabbed Mcintyre...6'5 250lbs. We both have a train.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 11, 2008)

Man...hockey is so popular on this board...

Jeff Drouin-Deslauriers, 6"4 200lbs, born 1984. Oilers goalie. This guy is our future, and after the last 3 games, just maybe our present.

He played the 23 minutes against Pittsburgh.
Started in New Jersey, and then in New York to play the Rangers.

Summary:

Oilers were down 5-0 to the Pens, looking like an AHL team. Our starter gets pulled, and the big kid goes in. We lost that night 5-4, and JDD as we call him looked great stopping 14/14.

He starts in NJ, stops 37 out of 38 shots.
Starts in NY, stops 40 out of 42 shots, and all three shooters in a Shoot out.

We have two other "veteran" goalies who were fighting for starter position...now they're taking turns sitting on the bench or in the pressbox watching the rookie attain the position. We're only 8-6-1 so far, but it's exciting to get such performances out of a rookie goalie. Here's hoping it stays exciting!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Nov 15, 2008)

NO SEMIN IS INJURED!! At least its only day to day. Hope Caps win tonight! Ducks are getting cold though...


----------



## cygnus (Nov 19, 2008)

Why the hell has Gill not been scratched yet? Own goals don't fly off everyone elses skates and over their sticks. He's slow as fuck, he makes outlet passes that Mark Eaton can make and he's been "unlucky" enough to cause 6 or 7 goals this season already, and thats just the ones that have gone in directly off him. He's consistently the worst on the ice yet other players sit instead.....calming influence? Bullshit! He just can't skate fast enough to look like he's panicked, not to mention the fact that he looks like the second weakest guy on his skates behind Satan, and Satan is at least IMPROVING with each game. Eaton should be given the chance to get his form back.

Hal Gill is the Tim Sylvia of the Penguins.

/rant


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Nov 23, 2008)

Well goddamn, Luongo's hurt. Just when he was red-hot, too.

This should give a chance for the rookie goalie Cory Schneider to get some NHL experience though. He's the best goalie in the AHL right now - he's there because as Luongo's backup, you get maybe six games a season, so he'd just stagnate - and has all the signs of a (near) future elite goaltender.


----------



## RodMack (Nov 23, 2008)

Even though the Leafs are struggling, I'm more interested to see if Brian Burke will become the Leafs GM.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Nov 25, 2008)

The media's treating Burke in Toronto like a foregone conclusion, but I don't know if he's necessarily right for Toronto. The Leafs in their state shoudl be in full-on rebuild mode, and Burke is the kind of GM who will sell off the farm for "now" players. He turned Vancouver into the West Coast Express - which was an elite team with a terrible playoff record, similar to how the Sharks are now - but after that faded away, the Canucks were left with a barren farm and washed-up players, and we're still feeling some lingering effects from it. Two GMs later we've finally really moved on.

So I don't know. Burke is a good GM to get teams that are somewhat close over the hump as real Stanley Cup contenders, like he did with Anaheim, but he's terrible at raising up youth, which is what I personally think Toronto should be focusing on right now.

And as an aside the Canucks beat the Red Wings today without Lou. November to remember baby. Lou'll be back in four to five weeks and hopefully the Canucks can keep going like this.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Nov 30, 2008)

Fans believe that Burke can save the Leafs, I don't think by the saving the team, I doubt he will build them into a Stanley Cup team, but I'm sure they can reach for the playoffs, I always hope they make it there, I still remember last year that my favourite Boston Bruins kick them out of the playoff race, I was happy about the Bruins made it, but at them same time I was a bit sad about the Leafs and it's like I'm just a bit embarrassed about both teams.


----------



## cygnus (Dec 3, 2008)

Gaaaaahh! Pens can't hold onto a lead. Other teams should just give them a one goal lead on purpose going into the third...

EDIT: After todays win, they are only at 0.500 when leading after the 2nd, but they are 0.636 when trailing in the second (the only team over 0.500). They are the worst team at holding a lead and they literally are more likely to win when they are trailing going into the third...


----------



## Jimin (Dec 7, 2008)

Goodness, the Rangers are still awesome while the Islanders blow. I do wanna watch more hockey, but I don't really get the channels. I almost signed up for Fantasy Hockey but then realized I would have no idea how to even play. XD.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Dec 18, 2008)

MATS SUNDIN IS OFFICIALLY A VANCOUVER CANUCK.

One year, $10 million prorated so working the math with the signing bonus and everything he's getting somewhere between $5.6 mill and $7 mill for the season. Leaves at least $2 mill cap space so we even have room to make a decently big move at the trade deadline too yet.

First practice with the team is on Dec. 28th, so he'll likely start in the new year. And Luongo should be back in the net by then too.

We're leading the division right now without those two, and with them in the lineup come the end of the month/beginning of January I'm starting to get Cup dreams. I know I'm getting way, way, way ahead of myself here but still this is really exciting 

EDIT: Taking a look at the Maple Leafs message board I've never seen fans so bitterly turn on their former captain so quickly before. I mean our turning on Naslund took way longer than that.

I wonder how he'll be received on Feb. 21, and it's Hockey Day in Canada no less


----------



## RodMack (Dec 19, 2008)

The Big Mumbo said:


> EDIT: Taking a look at the Maple Leafs message board I've never seen fans so bitterly turn on their former captain so quickly before. I mean our turning on Naslund took way longer than that.
> 
> I wonder how he'll be received on Feb. 21, and it's Hockey Day in Canada no less


Well, Leaf fans have a reason to be pissed off at Sundin. Not only did he take his sweet-ass time in deciding which team he was going to, but he also single handedly(sp?) delayed the Leafs rebuilding process by a year. I know Sundin doesn't believe in being a rental player, but when your team is in the process of rebuilding, you should know that you'll most likely not be there for long. So why not make the process slightly easier and get traded for some draft picks? I also thought that Sundin said that he didn't wanna join a team half-way through the season. That concept just flew out the window. 

There are probably more reasons as to why Leafs Nation hate Sundin now. All I know is that he might join Vince Carter and be Public Enemy #1.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Dec 19, 2008)

RodMack said:


> Well, Leaf fans have a reason to be pissed off at Sundin. Not only did he take his sweet-ass time in deciding which team he was going to, but he also single handedly(sp?) delayed the Leafs rebuilding process by a year. I know Sundin doesn't believe in being a rental player, but when your team is in the process of rebuilding, you should know that you'll most likely not be there for long. So why not make the process slightly easier and get traded for some draft picks? I also thought that Sundin said that he didn't wanna join a team half-way through the season. That concept just flew out the window.
> 
> There are probably more reasons as to why Leafs Nation hate Sundin now. All I know is that he might join Vince Carter and be Public Enemy #1.



I really don't blame Sundin for not wanting to be a rental, I know for a fact that he loves Toronto so much, just so much that it was his own home. At least he's still on a Canadian team like Vancouver, which was his 3rd team to play for like Toronto and the old Quebec Nordiques. I'm still disappointed that he's not a Maple Leaf anymore, at least he can still play for a Canadian, besides I don't he's a perfect fit for the Rangers anyways. I wish he could've sign for the perhaps Cup contenders like San Jose or Boston, cause that's what he wants a team to win the Stanley Cup, but what can you do, Boston and San Jose are just too damn good for Sundin.

I seriously doubt he'll be Maple Leafs enemy, Sundin will always be a Maple Leaf, he always be a Maple Leaf to me, cause he's my favourite player outside Boston. His #13 will eventually be retired in Toronto very soon in the fututre.


----------



## cygnus (Jan 9, 2009)

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRGRGRGHH!

Congratulations Pens. Apart from Atlanta you are currently the worst team in the NHL. Someone really needs to sort out the powerplay and the pk. Seriously. Right now. Or a month ago.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 19, 2009)

I thought I already said this, but Flyers all the way.


----------



## Talvius (Jan 19, 2009)

any montreal canadien fans in here?


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 25, 2009)

Did you see that All-Stars Skills Competition last night? Alex Ovechkin won his 2nd straight Brakeaway Challenge with most funniest props. Check it out here:

 Link. 

 This is a CBC version, I was looking for it and this is the only CBC version of this footage I found, there were lots of Versus veriosn there too. Believe me this is the funniest moment in the NHL. Alex, you finally got yourself a YouTube moment.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 26, 2009)

Lol OV is definitely the best and most entertaining player in the league. Possibly ever.


----------



## Hiroshi (Jan 27, 2009)

Thorn said:


> I thought I already said this, but Flyers all the way.


Definitely agree on this note.


----------



## Tools (Jan 27, 2009)

Talvius said:


> any montreal canadien fans in here?



Montreal all the way! Hopefully they'll win the Cup this year since they hosted the All Star game.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 27, 2009)

Well, I strongly believe the Bruins are gonna win the Cup this year, they haven't win the Cup in over 35 years since 72'. They have a very strong depth, defense, powerplays, goalies and what Sidney Crosby said they have is constiency.


----------



## Tools (Jan 27, 2009)

I'll admit, the Bruins are having a very good season this year. I could see them winning but we all know anything can happen the playoffs.


----------



## Hiroshi (Jan 27, 2009)

Tools said:


> I'll admit, the Bruins are having a very good season this year. I could see them winning but we all know anything can happen the playoffs.


*ahem* this year's NFL Playoffs *ahem*

They are having a good season though, unfortunately.


----------



## Tools (Jan 27, 2009)

Ska?i said:


> *ahem* this year's NFL Playoffs *ahem*
> 
> They are having a good season though, unfortunately.



Exactly, Arizona (a team that I support) made it to the Super Bowl. They beat the Falcons, the Panthers and even the Eagles.

But tonight Bruins go against the 2nd team in the East, the Capitals. But the Bruins have a 10 point difference with them. So the Bruins are in the playoffs no matter what. Right now if the standings don't change, they face the Hurricanes. Easy win right there. Boston will loose in the Eastern Conference match or the match before.

That's my prediction.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 28, 2009)

I doubt it very much, I'd say they will advance for the Stanley Cup against let's say...San Jose Sharks, that would be an awesome game, against a player who was my favourite Bruins before the worst NHL trade in history since Wayne Gretzky's trade hits Joe Thornton. 

BTW, I'm gonna go to Boston to go see the Bruins in the playoffs soon. It's been 10 years since I saw Boston play against Toronto at the MLG (Maple Leaf Garden).


----------



## Tools (Jan 29, 2009)

Alright my question is: Who will be traded by the trade deadline and to which team.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 30, 2009)

Tools said:


> Alright my question is: Who will be traded by the trade deadline and to which team.



I think I'd say Mike Fisher will go to any Western team either Edmonton, Anaheim or Phoenix. Ottawa needs a new goalie and quick. I also think Montreal should trade Kovalev to maybe Detroit.


----------



## Tools (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes I believe Fisher will go to Edmonton if Edmonton doesn't get Lecavalier. 

Why trade off Kovalev? He's one of the best players on the team.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 31, 2009)

Tools said:


> Why trade off Kovalev? He's one of the best players on the team.



Nothing personal, but even team have to get rid of the best players to somewhere else, like a few years back when the Bruins traded Joe Thornton away to San Jose Sharks and I was pissed off about, but soon I started to forget about it. Maybe, just maybe Montreal can be traded to somewhere else, who knows, it may or may not happen and we'll just see.


----------



## Tools (Jan 31, 2009)

Who knows, the NHL can go anywhere. Like the fact Toronto actually won over Pittsburgh.


----------



## cygnus (Feb 2, 2009)

Well...Pittsburgh lost... Something about the Leafs makes the Pens forget they have a defensive system that works if they actually use it and chase down pucks...


----------



## Hiroshi (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm real excited to watch the Bruins and the Flyers play tonight. I've been so busy that I haven't been able to watch much games on television, but tonight I have time just before I watch _Lie to Me_. NHL games aren't on television a lot, but since it's Bruins game it's on the local channel.


----------



## Tools (Feb 4, 2009)

Well from your previous post looks like you were a Flyers fan, had to be hard to watch. But Boston is a really good team.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Feb 5, 2009)

They really are and not just they're my favourite team, but they haven't had such a great team in a while, since I remember the old team of the Bruins like (Orr/Esposito/Sanderson/Bucyk) and (Bourque/Janney/Neely). I'm gonna watch them against Ottawa tonight on TSN, I'm also gonna give a note to my dad, he's in a hosptial for some breathing treatment. I can't for us to go to Boston for the game.


----------



## cygnus (Feb 7, 2009)

Who do you guys think is the best winger in the league under $3.5 mil a year, not including rookie/entry level contracts?


----------



## Prince of Pop (Feb 7, 2009)

Does a player have to be a veteran under $3.5 million a year? At what age?


----------



## cygnus (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm basically pondering over better players the Penguins could have got instead of Shitan. Ja veteran, any age.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Feb 12, 2009)

You mean Mirolav Satan, for the $3.5 million deal for winger, I have no idea quite yet. Do you think the NHL will ban fighting? My answer to that is "HELL NO!!!" Fighting is part of hockey, it will remain that way and stay with the helmet issue. If the NHL does ban fighting I bet millions of fans will cause a major riot over and blame the NHL for it. God, I am so sick and tired of hearing "Should NHL ban fighting?" over and over and over again.


----------



## Hiroshi (Feb 12, 2009)

Tools said:


> Well from your previous post looks like you were a Flyers fan, had to be hard to watch. But Boston is a really good team.


Yeah. Disappointing. The Bruins are good. :/

Anyways, I might go watch the Flyers play the Islanders on Saturday. If so, it'll be my first NHL pro game that I'm going to watch.


----------



## Tools (Feb 15, 2009)

Well~ this is weird. The flows have changed! Bruins loose 4 in a row but Senators win 4 in a row. Coyotes can't win since the All-Star Break and Toronto crushed Pittsburgh! This is gonna be an intense next few weeks for a battle in the playoffs.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2009)

Ovechkin is a monster.  And definitely the best player I have seen since Mario.


----------



## Tools (Feb 20, 2009)

Ovechkin is a power house.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2009)

Did you see his goal the other night?  That shit was fucking epic.


----------



## Tools (Feb 25, 2009)

The one when he was sliding on his ass and it went it? that was awesome.

1 week till trade deadline.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Feb 27, 2009)

I can't wait for the trading deadline, I will see little a little bit of it on TSN which they dubbed "TradeCentre 09" and I may know a few players is going to where. But I can't say yet, I may have already said one or two of these players, but what the heck.


----------



## Yung Deezy (Mar 3, 2009)

The winners of the playoffs this year are going to be either Boston (I hate that word xD I hate boston...but my team is no where near a playoff spot) or The Sharks (I hope so because Devin Sedigutchi is from my town and if they win he's bringing the Cup back to my home town Taber, Alberta Canada.)


----------



## Tools (Mar 4, 2009)

The playoff is East and West, but I disagree. Boston has had an excellent start of the year but these days they've been 'slacking off'. I don't think they'll make it to the Stanley Cup finals. I see maybe New Jersey against Calgary or Detroit.


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 4, 2009)

Bruins lost against my Flyers last night. 

They really haven't been doing too well lately. Which is fine by me.


----------



## Yung Deezy (Mar 4, 2009)

Tools said:


> The playoff is East and West, but I disagree. Boston has had an excellent start of the year but these days they've been 'slacking off'. I don't think they'll make it to the Stanley Cup finals. I see maybe New Jersey against Calgary or Detroit.



I hope with all my life that calgary dosn't make it past the first round I have deep, DEEP hatred for the Flames and Detroit.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 4, 2009)

Sonne said:


> I hope with all my life that calgary dosn't make it past the first round I have deep, DEEP hatred for the Flames and Detroit.



Must have hated what happened at the deadline today then 

Calgary gave up some of its future - high round picks and Lombardi - for Jokinen and Leopold. Leopold obviously fits with the team since he played there before, but Jokinen's chemistry is a bit of a question mark. He hasn't been as good this season as years past, so we'll have to see whether it was him or the move to Phoenix that did it.

Still Calgary's a damn legitimate Cup contender now. I actually think Detroit isn't a contender due to their goaltending situation, since that is something that will really blow up on you in the playoffs. And San Jose has basically the same core as the last few seasons where they failed it up in the playoffs in the last couple of seasons. So I think Calgary will make the Western final and possibly the Cup final, definitely.

Meanwhile my Canucks didn't make any moves, which is fine, since Sundin was basically our deadline acquisition. After that horrendous, freak 9-game losing streak we've won 11 of 12, with all of our top 6 forwards contributing very well. 

If the team plays at full capacity without any real key injuries I have some high playoff hopes. Especially since in all likelihood the Canucks will play the Blackhawks in the first round, and the Blackhawks should suffer from back-after-a-long-time-in-the-playoffs-itis that Pittsburgh suffered two seasons ago against Ottawa. They're two very similar teams, so.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Mar 5, 2009)

Calgary made the biggest splash, they added olli jokinen and leopold. Should be helpful additions in their quest for the cup. Ottawa, wow, the biggest disappointments made 1 move, they shipped off vermette for leclaire. TERRIBLE! I thought we were sellers this year? So we go out and trade for an injured goalie and a 2nd round draft pick, wicked. Someone fire Brian Murray, I think he's becoming senile.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm glad Mark Recchi is on Boston's side now.. They may need a Stanley Cup winning experience like Recchi for the Bruins to give young stars a big push for the Stanley Cup. I really want to see Boston win the Stanley Cup this time and everytime they got eliminated from the Quarter-Finals, I get extremley pissed off and I have to go for another team for the Cup. If Boston did advanced for the Cup Finals and didn't win the Cup, I would forget watching the celebration of the other team and continue being pissed off cause I wanted to see the Bruins as champions.


----------



## Tools (Mar 8, 2009)

Only like a months left! Who will make the playoffs and who won't? It's a real tight race in the east.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 9, 2009)

Tight race in the West too, teams 6 through 11 are separated by only 4 points.

I take some smug satisfaction in Anaheim missing the playoffs in all likelihood. Looks like Steve Mason is going to be able to carry Columbus into the playoffs, damn he's a great goalie.

It'll be nice to see some fresh faces in the playoffs this year. Columbus is looking to make it for the first time in their franchise history, and Florida should be making it for the first time in nine years while it'll be the first in seven for Chicago.

Anyway Calgary's faltering right now, and the Canucks are eight points back with two games in hand while on a massive hot streak. We may be able to take one last shot at that division title yet, fingers crossed.


----------



## Yung Deezy (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry for this if you don't think I should post this in here erase it xD


umm....wish my little brother luck guys he's going the finals in the playoffs in his hockey league they were the bottom team of 8 and have beat out ever team so far  I'm so proud of him and his team. He's only in Bantam though.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Mar 11, 2009)

Red Wings FTW another Ship this year


----------



## Tools (Mar 13, 2009)

They lost against the Flames last night. But right now, i can't see any big Western teams running for the cup yet. In the East its obviously New Jersey.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Mar 14, 2009)

I really hope Boston doesn't meet with Montreal in the playoffs again and I started hating that match-up between those two teams.


----------



## Tools (Mar 14, 2009)

Boston and Montreal is a classic rivalry. I hope Montreal goes far this year. 

But in other news: Brodeur has tied Roy in wins!


----------



## Prince of Pop (Mar 17, 2009)

Tools said:


> Boston and Montreal is a classic rivalry. I hope Montreal goes far this year.
> 
> But in other news: Brodeur has tied Roy in wins!



Yes I know it's a classic rivalry, but I don't want them to face each other again in playoffs, cause I know the Habs are gonna screw the Bruins anyways. And I mentioned before that I'm going to Boston and well I'm not going.


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 18, 2009)

Marty Brodeur - 552 wins. Never really looked up to the guy even as a goaltender (partially due to him being on the Devils ><), but still an amazing feat.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 18, 2009)

So any Leafs fans disappointed that the Leafs are WINNING?

I don't necessarily think that the rebuilding process revolves around getting the 1st Draft Pick. Would it be nice? Hell yes it would.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Mar 18, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Marty Brodeur - 552 wins. Never really looked up to the guy even as a goaltender (partially due to him being on the Devils ><), but still an amazing feat.



Yes indeed it was his night, I may not be a fan of Brodeur, but I do believe he's truely one of the best NHL goalies I've seen. Cutting his own net was a nice touch. I always root against him during the playoffs.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 20, 2009)

Brodeur's the best goalie of all-time, yes, but currently the best goalie in the league at this moment is Columbus' Steve Mason. That guy is a MONSTER. Almost singlehandedly carrying that team into the playoffs.

Anyway the Canucks pulled ahead of Chicago in the standings today to hit 4th with a shutout win over St. Louis, they're 16-3-1 since the start of February and have an 11-game winning streak at home right now, a franchise record. And Sundin and Luongo haven't even really been their best, it's just been the phenomenal play of two of the biggest bargains in hockey, Kesler and Burrows. Canucks are now three points back of Calgary, in basically the only division title that's left up for grabs now.

Things are looking up this year, best shot we've had at a Cup since...I don't know, '94 I guess 



RodMack said:


> So any Leafs fans disappointed that the Leafs are WINNING?
> 
> I don't necessarily think that the rebuilding process revolves around getting the 1st Draft Pick. Would it be nice? Hell yes it would.



Doesn't that happen like every season though? The Leafs put themselves out of the playoffs and then pick up at the end of the season to screw themselves out of a great draft pick?

Leafs need a high draft pick too yet, their drafting has not been very good at all in the past few years.

Leafs are probably in better shape than the Habs right now though. Yikes, that team is completely folding. No playoffs this year, that's for sure, and the team stands to lose a bunch of UFAs in the off-season due to cap reasons. And Price is in bad shape right now, and the prospect pool is a little shallow. Bad year for the centennial.


----------



## Tools (Mar 21, 2009)

Prince of Pop said:


> Yes I know it's a classic rivalry, but I don't want them to face each other again in playoffs, cause I know the Habs are gonna screw the Bruins anyways. And I mentioned before that I'm going to Boston and well I'm not going.


Well right now Boston and Montreal are in first and eight position, and if they stay that way, they'll face off in the first round of the playoffs.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 22, 2009)

Florida's only one point back of Montreal, and Montreal's in a tailspin. Montreal won't make the playoffs.


----------



## Tools (Mar 22, 2009)

The worst part is that if Montreal and all those other teams were in the West- they'd be like 5th or something. Shows the difference in the two conferences.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 22, 2009)

Hm? No, Montreal and Florida would just be seventh and eighth instead of eighth and ninth. Pittsburgh's fifth in the east and just one point ahead of the Canucks who are fifth in the west, and the Canucks have played three less games. In fact, most of the Eastern teams have played more games - there's three teams who have played 74 in the East and no one's played more than 72 in the West. Plus there's the tougher road schedule in the West and so on.

And hey, Eastern teams don't have to put up with four games against Detroit and San Jose every season


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Mar 22, 2009)

Well...Montreal has gotta do something, they're crashing and burning.  Maybe the Canucks will have the best shot out of all the Canadian teams in the playoffs, with the moumentum an all, but you have to admit that goal was pretty funny last night
[YOUTUBE]_3M49FEEItc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh yeah, that was painful. O'Brien's first goal this season and it's on his own net :/ Though the game was already lost at that point so at the very least it wasn't the difference maker.

For some reason the Canucks are incapable of winning five games in a row. Four games, no problem, but that season record fifth one has now eluded us for the fourth time in a row. 

The only mildly distressing thing is that the Canucks have now lost four road games in a row, so hopefully this road trip will change that. Beat Dallas and St. Louis last week, hope to do it again this week.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't know, a loss like that was in way maybe good for them, after dominance at home; you don't want them to peak too early.  But on the other hand, a good last road trip would keep their confidence but not let them get comfortable like at home.

As for the Canucks in the playoffs, they've certainly put together one of the best well-rounded teams, though with emphasis D and obviously goaltending, lighter on offense but seconday scoring (Kesler and Burrows) nicely mitigates.
It just seems over the years with this particular team that its mostly about mental preparedness and I guess maybe luck.  Things seem to have to be just perfect for them, just like they're roster make-up seems like pieces that were well sought and fitted togther. And I'm not going to say that certain word, but I hope they can finally shake it.


----------



## 303aegiszx (Mar 24, 2009)

Sens looking hot, but too little too late. 

Slim chance, but I need Buffalo, Florida, and Montreal to crumble like a cookie in the final 10 games.


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 24, 2009)

Prince of Pop said:


> Yes indeed it was his night, I may not be a fan of Brodeur, but I do believe he's truely one of the best NHL goalies I've seen. Cutting his own net was a nice touch. I always root against him during the playoffs.


Flyers beat Devils last night. 

But Brodeur made some nice stick saves.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 24, 2009)

303aegiszx said:


> Sens looking hot, but too little too late.
> 
> Slim chance, but I need Buffalo, Florida, and Montreal to crumble like a cookie in the final 10 games.



Well, those three teams certainly are in bad shape right now. Plus Ottawa's got a game with the Panthers and Canadiens to go yet, and most of the remaining games are home games, so that always helps.

Seven points is a hell of a lot to make up in ten games, but boy would that be something to see. 

If Ottawa goes 9-1-0 again, who knows. It should be close.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Mar 26, 2009)

I bet Ottawa can push themselves into the playoffs if they win enough games to make it. If they do I won't mind if Ottawa goes against Boston, it'll be better than Boston/Montreal battle.


----------



## Tools (Mar 28, 2009)

Ottawa? Nah I don't think so. Plus Boston has never been a playoff team. Well Rangers lost against Pittsburgh so if Montreal wins tonight- they'll tie New York.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 29, 2009)

The Bruins should make it pretty far, I think they'll make it outta the East but the West is a lot more competitive I think and wide open but if I had to pick I'd go with the Blue Jackets.

Boston is my ultimate pick to win the SC though, I hate to admit it though.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 30, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]A9rRhawSB-E[/YOUTUBE]

Bieksa and Eager trying to kill each other here. And yeah Burrows was filthy with the hair-pulling, I know 

I'm torn. Obviously I want the Canucks to win the division, but if they do, then they won't face Chicago in the first round, which judging by the game today, even though it was 4-0, could be a classic. Columbus would be a much more boring series, the usual goalie battle.

Anyway I'm actually split on whether I'd pick New Jersey or Washington to go to the Stanley Cup final, I just don't see Boston going all the way.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 30, 2009)

Vancouver is better than Chicago but Columbus is better then both Van and Chicago.
Boston is better than both New Jersey and Washington. Washington is second there.


----------



## -Excellence- (Mar 31, 2009)

A Vancouver vs Chicago match up would be great for us due to the fact that the majority of the Chicago players lack playoff experience. A Vancouver vs Calgary series would obviously be the most entertaining, but I'm just concerned due to the physicality that Calgary will bring it might wear down the Canucks too much if they do advance to the 2nd round.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 31, 2009)

The Columbus franchise has never made the playoffs before, and franchises that either haven't made the playoffs before or haven't in a very long time have a pretty bad track record. 

Steve Mason, who's a beast in net, and Rick Nash are their best players, but the fact is neither of them have been in the playoffs before, and I do expect that to catch up to them. Specifically because Mason's still only 20.

Calgary's been pretty shaky lately, we'll have to see if they even make the second round first  Still, there's one more Flames/Nucks game left this season, and if it's anything like the last game the two had, it should be epic. The Feb. 17 game was one of the best games between any two teams all season.

I just love the Calgary/Vancouver rivalry. You should look at both teams' official forums one time. They're like Bizarro World mirror versions of each other.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Mar 31, 2009)

The Big Mumbo said:


> [YOUTUBE]A9rRhawSB-E[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Bieksa and Eager trying to kill each other here. And yeah Burrows was filthy with the hair-pulling, I know
> 
> ...



Now that's what I'm talking about.I love fights like this. That body slam at 1:10-1:12 reminds me this fight here and check out their bodyslam. This was 20 years ago at least.[YOUTUBE]rlF4XDMcW48[/YOUTUBE] Good ol' fashion feud between the Bruins and the Nordiques.


----------



## Tools (Apr 5, 2009)

Alright so we are down to 7 spots in 8 days! According to my calculations, to get into the Eastern playoffs so you need at least 95 points. And in the west you need at least 92 points.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 5, 2009)

I still want Florida and St. Louis to get in though. That'd be pretty unusual to see.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 6, 2009)

Since the Oilers have just about made it official that they can't make the playoffs, we rely on videos like this one to keep our vision to the future.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhLyN-lQ0-0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## -Excellence- (Apr 9, 2009)

Law said:


> Since the Oilers have just about made it official that they can't make the playoffs, we rely on videos like this one to keep our vision to the future.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhLyN-lQ0-0[/YOUTUBE]



More bad news for the Oilers as Omark has apparently signed a deal with the KHL.


----------



## Tools (Apr 10, 2009)

Well in the Eastern Conference, the eight spots have been decided! Only three days remaining!


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 10, 2009)

I was so upset that the Rangers beat the Flyers yesterday to clinch the spot. I HATE the Rangers.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 11, 2009)

All eight seeds are decided in the West now too. St. Louis and Anaheim clinched 7 and 8, so Nashville and Minnesota are both now out.

Still a lot to decide with the internal order of the eight teams in each conference though. If Vancouver gets just a point against Colorado tomorrow, they clinch the division over Calgary, otherwise if they lose in reguilation and Calgary wins against Edmonton tomorrow Calgary wins the division. If Columbus gets a point they clinch 6th, otherwise if they lose in regulation and St. Louis wins their last game, St. Louis will move into 6th. Plus there's the three-way tie at 97 points in the East yet, and Montreal and the Rangers are tied in points as well.


----------



## Tools (Apr 11, 2009)

Alright here are my predictions if we take the standings that are currently in place.

*San Jose Sharks* vs St.Louis Blues 
4-2/4-1: Sharks are just to strong for the Blues and they've been a good playoff team.
*
Detroit Red Wings* vs Anaheim Ducks 
4-2/4-3: Detroit, like San Jose, is too strong. But I predict they'll loose in the next round.

Vancouver Canucks vs *Columbus Blue Jackets*
4-3: Even though I'm Canadian and I would like to see a Canadian team win the Stanley Cup in 15 years, I can also see Columbus with the upset and making it quite far for its first playoff run. 

Chicago Blackhawks vs *Calgary Flames *
4-3: I can see Calgary beating the Blackhawks but they'll have to find an answer to the goals against problem. 

Boston Bruins vs *Montreal Canadians *
4-3: Yes I know I'm a Montreal fan and of course Boston is the top team in the East but they've never really been a playoff team in the last few years! So Montreal will bring the upset.
*
Washington Capitals* vs New York Rangers
4-2/4-3: If Washington's Goalie worked real hard, Washington should have an easy win against the Rangers. 

*New Jersey Devils* vs Pittsburgh Penguins
4-3: I want to say Pittsburgh but New Jersey is actually a playoff team and with Brodeur back in the picture, well sadly, the Devils could go for the cup but right now they are free-falling so. 

Philadelphia Flyers vs *Carolina Hurricanes *
4-2: If Carolina doesn't go at least to the second round with all the hard work they made before the playoffs, I'd be surprised. Carolina will obviously beat the Flyers. 

For now those are my predictions.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 11, 2009)

Vancouver clinched the division with a shutout win over Colorado in OT today. Lou's gone two and a half games without letting in a goal now (albeit in these last two games, there really wasn't a whole lot of effort from either side). Anaheim lost to Phoenix in the shootout, so they'll finish either seventh or eighth, depending on if St. Louis wins or not. So basically Anaheim's getting fed to Detroit or San Jose in the first round 

Anyway now that the Eastern matchups are set, I'll make my predictions:

*(1) Boston Bruins* vs. (8) Montreal Canadiens - 4-1
Absolutely have to go with Boston. Montreal has not been consistent this season at all. Tim Thomas, as much as many pundits may hate to say it, is a force in net. Boston's an excellent all-around team. However, Montreal will win their first home game because of the crowd.

*(2) Washington Capitals* vs. (7) New York Rangers - 4-0
Washington's a force, the Rangers most definitely are not. I can see Washington going to the Stanley Cup Final if not winning the whole thing. I'm calling a slaughter here.

(3) New Jersey Devils vs. *(6) Carolina Hurricanes* - 4-3
I had a really hard time with this one. New Jersey's a good team but not the model of consistency. Carolina went on that monster run, but now that it's over, they may have burned themselves out going into the playoffs. We'll find out if it's a flash in the pan. I can see Carolina scrapping out the win here. 

(4) Philadelphia Flyers vs. *(5) Pittsburgh Penguins* - 4-2
Pittsburgh wins the Battle of Pennsylvania. Pittsburgh's just a better team all-around once they got going about halfway through this season. Biron is nothing special and Malkin's the top points man in the league. Pittsburgh isn't going to win the Cup this year, but should make the second round.

I'll hold off on my West predictions until tomorrow, when the pairings are set.


----------



## Tools (Apr 12, 2009)

Well now that the East is set in stones, the west comes all down to St.Louis winning or loosing. Playoffs start Wednesday, the schedule should be out Monday.

PS. @Mumbo: Montreal won't win the first one, they don't have home advantage.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 12, 2009)

Well, the West seeds are set. I cringed when I saw that Vancouver's playing the team with the best second-half season record in the league, but what can you do.

Anyway:

*(1) San Jose Sharks* vs. (8) Anaheim Ducks - 4-1
Honestly Anaheim's just outclassed in this one. Anaheim isn't as good as they were last year, and last year they went down in the first round as well. San Jose's historically piss-poor playoff performance (which I think will strike again due to them having the same core as always, despite the new coach) generally doesn't catch up to them until the second round, so. It may be a sweep, but I could see Anaheim hitting their way to a win in Game 3.

*(2) Detroit Red Wings *vs. (7) Columbus Blue Jackets - 4-3
I may be overestimating the Blue Jackets given how they're just limping into the playoffs, and they are going up against the defending champs who look nearly as good as they did last year, but the X-factor is Steve Mason. He's an absolute beast between the pipes who can steal a win or two for a team. Of course, he's also a rookie, so the playoff pressure may be too much for him. We'll see. If he's up to the challenge, then I say it goes the distance to seven. If he isn't, then I think it'll be a sweep - although Osgood and Conklin's subpar performances may be a big drawback on Detroit's excellent offense. Either way Detroit's moving on.

*(3) Vancouver Canucks* vs. (6) St. Louis Blues - 4-2
Haha, hard not to be biased in this one. However, the fact is the Blues are a team that have not made the playoffs in many years, and their best players are rookies. The Canucks are going into the playoffs hungrier than ever, and Luongo is going in at the top of his game, allowing just one goal in his last three games. Still, the Blues have been red-hot down the stretch and should definitely pick up a win or two. However, the Cinderella story ends here. Plus might I remind you that the second-last time St. Louis made the playoffs, in 2003, Vancouver knocked them out first round then, too 

*(4) Chicago Blackhawks* vs. (5) Calgary Flames - 4-2
I was very skeptical of what Chicago's playoff performance would be this year, seeing as they're the most inexperienced team in the league and their goaltending really isn't top-notch. However, Chicago's been great down the stretch, and Calgary has not. Calgary's limping into the playoffs with a slew of injuries that's turned them into a one-line team with shoddy defense. Kipper's tired, and there is no chance in hell McElhinny can step up to the plate. Calgary only seems to be able to play well every other game they play. Chicago's inexperience will cost them a few games, but it won't cost them the series.



Tools said:


> PS. @Mumbo: Montreal won't win the first one, they don't have home advantage.



Oh, by Montreal's first home game I meant Game 3 of course. I probably should have clarified.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 12, 2009)

I really don't wanna see Boston & Montreal face each other in the playoffs again I said before. I believe The Bruins will sweep of the Habs. That'll be a playoff revenge plus a revenge during the 2002 & 2004 stand off in the playoffs.

GO BRUINS!!!


----------



## Tools (Apr 13, 2009)

So Big Mumbo, you don't think they'll be an upset somewhere? (since in the West you picked the top 4 teams). Well the schedules are out and the nhl has a cool new web page.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 13, 2009)

predictions:

Bruins over Montreal in 6.
Rangers over Caps in 7.
Hurricanes over Devils in 6.
Penguins over Flyers in 6.
Sharks over Ducks in 7.
Wings over Columbus in 6.
Canucks over Blues in 6.
Flames over Chicago in 6.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 13, 2009)

That's fun, here's mine:

Western Conference

1. San Jose vs 8. Anaheim (San Jose 4 Anaheim 1)
2. Detroit vs 7. Columbus (Detroit 4 Columbus 2)
3. Vancouver vs 6. St. Louis (Vancouver 4 St. Louis 0)
4. Chicago vs 5. Calgary (Calgary 4 Chicago 3)

Eastern Conference

1. Boston vs Montreal (Boston 4 Montreal 0)
2. Washington vs NY Rangers (Washington 4 NY Ranger 2)
3. New Jersey vs Carolina (New Jersey 4 Carolina 2)
4. Pittsburgh vs Philadelphia (Pittsburgh 4 Philadelphia 1)


----------



## Tools (Apr 14, 2009)

Hmmm- nice predictions. We'll have to do a Fantasy Draft soon, haha.

PS. For everyone out there bad news! It's Maggie the Monkey's last predictions this year! I loved that monkey.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 14, 2009)

Last in for predicts:
Sharks 4 Ducks 2 
Wings 4 Jackets 1
Nucks 4 Blues 2 
Hawks 4 Flames 3 

Bruins 4  Habs 2 
Caps 4  Rangers 1
Devils 4 Canes 0
Pens 4 Flyers 2



> PS. For everyone out there bad news! It's Maggie the Monkey's last predictions this year! I loved that monkey.


Sad indeed.  Maggie could easily replace some of those calling the game


----------



## Tools (Apr 15, 2009)

@Ashen-Sugar: Yes, yes she could. But she's getting old for a monkey. retirement time.


----------



## haily1 (Apr 15, 2009)

So excited about playoffs starting today!!! Go Caps ^_^


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 15, 2009)

Tools said:


> Hmmm- nice predictions. We'll have to do a Fantasy Draft soon, haha.
> 
> PS. For everyone out there bad news! It's Maggie the Monkey's last predictions this year! I loved that monkey.



Me too and I can't believe she chose Boston over Montreal. I'm gonna catch them on CBC. Since the playoffs is gonna start tonight how we share the Best, Funny and Worst NHL moments. I'll go first.

Best NHL Moment:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ptIZdjGfjs[/YOUTUBE]

Funny NHL Moment:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDClCWEyuDI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Worst NHL Moment:

I'm not gonna show this clip cause I don't wanna hear this. But the worst moment is Sean Avery's inappropriate comments in Calgary.


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm so excited for the Penguins and Flyers tonight. <currently looking for a good set to wear that praises the Flyers or bashes the Penguins>


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 15, 2009)

Got my playoff towel ready, so stoked tonight.

The electricity is in the air like everywhere.


----------



## cygnus (Apr 15, 2009)

loooooooooooooooooooooool Flyers. Good effort tonight kids *thumbs*

My predictions

Boston in 5 over Habs
Caps in 6 over Rangers
Devils in 7 over Canes
Pens in 6 over Flyers

Sharks in 6 over Ducks
Red Wings in 5 over Jackets (and that game will be a Steve Mason classic)
Vancouver in 6 over Blues
Chicago in 7 over Flames

Boring, pretty much just the seeds...

Second round
Boston over Pens in 7
Caps in 6 over Devils

Sharks in 5 over the Hawks
Red Wings in 5 over Canucks


Theeeeeeeeen

Boston in 7 over Caps

Red Wings over Sharks in 7


and the winner iiiiiiiissss

Red wings...again....in 6 



So basically just seeding except for the Sharks not handling the Wings....


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 16, 2009)

Whoa, my pick for a sweep of the Caps over the Rangers is already wrong :/ The Rangers really showed up tonight. Theodore may be the Caps' Achilles heel, while Lundqvist was a beast. It's obviously way too early to say anything about the series overall but it really shows that the keys to the playoffs are goaltending, goaltending, and goaltending. Detroit might face a similar situation with the shaky Osgood in their net and the beastly Steve Mason in for Columbus.

Anyway the Nucks/Blues game was okay tonight, but most importantly, NUCKS WON! Way too many penalties on both sides though, and a 2-1 win results in a wash momentum-wise. The Canucks get the momentum of having a win obviously, but the Blues have the momentum of knowing they can easily compete in this series. Might be a long and messy one.


----------



## DirkDagger (Apr 16, 2009)

I hope the Detroit Red Wings can repeat as champions. 

But with the looks of it, every series looks tight!


----------



## Tools (Apr 16, 2009)

Well last night:
Devil's crushed the Canes. 
Pittsburgh did the same with the Flyers.
The Ranger beat the Capitals!
Vancouver won over St.Louis. 

They were good games, but the third one surprised me.

Edit: Montreal vs Boston! GO HABS GO!


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 16, 2009)

So the Flyers basically sucked yesterday. I count those three post hits (including the one that lead to the goal) as lucky. 

The Penguins forechecked and the Flyers couldn't get the puck out of the zone that well. I don't think Biron played that well, and the Penguins kept getting in the middle of the defense....I think they gave the Penguins too much room. Flyers went kind of ballistic at the end, and took some stupid penalities throughout (though I think that Hartnell's goaltender interference penalty was alright....

They better play some better hockey on Friday. 

-----------------------------​
As for the other Eastern quarterfinals I was surprised with both the Rangers v. Capitals and the Devils v. Hurricanes - more so the former.


----------



## haily1 (Apr 16, 2009)

After sleeping on it, I think I've come to the conclusion that Theodore is NOT the reason the caps lost last night. Basically, it came down to poor defensive plays, WAY too much passing, especially during PP's, and a ridiculous amount of takeaways. Someone wisely pointed out last night that Theo has NEVER lost a first round playoff series. EVER. lol. I still have hope that the caps will bring their A-Game this Saturday. Caps take the Rangers in 7.


----------



## Tools (Apr 16, 2009)

Dam Montreal almost had Boston tonight. Well it was a good game and beautiful goal by Kovalev. Let's hope Montreal will win in one of the next two following games. Detroit destroyed Columbus and Calgary against Chicago. GO Calgary!


----------



## DirkDagger (Apr 16, 2009)

Tools said:


> Dam Montreal almost had Boston tonight. Well it was a good game and beautiful goal by Kovalev. Let's hope Montreal will win in one of the next two following games. Detroit destroyed Columbus and Calgary against Chicago. GO Calgary!


Yeah, I saw that is was just awesome. Great goal by Kovalev! 

Go Detroit!


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 17, 2009)

Looks like Chicago got their jitters out relatively early and got that overtime win over Calgary. First overtime of the playoffs and it's only ten seconds 

The Ducks beat the Sharks tonight, and as strange as it is for a 1 vs. 8 series, it's not even surprising. Look at the last couple of years. Anaheim is a team that knows how to win in the playoffs. San Jose is not.

If San Jose has yet another piss-poor playoff showing this year, expect the team to get blown up over the offseason. After winning the President's Trophy, they're going to have to do better than this.


----------



## Tools (Apr 17, 2009)

YAh it was an awesome goal by Kovalev. But Chara's goal was a cannon shot! And yup, Calgary lost, man I was hoping for at least one Canadian team to win. I didn't see the Sharks game but they lost?! This series might actually be worth while.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 17, 2009)

Well I'm glad the Bruins won the game anyways. I found a few Bruins Hockey Rules, they're really funny and Tools, I hope you'll like the first one and I say that on OTR about my favourite player Cam Neely. Check it out.

Never Date Within Your Division
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gBc84L7-Vs&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]
Never Tuck In Your Bruins Jersey
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ls0N74Q_HwE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Hang Up THe Phone
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0m3ClMJLcs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 18, 2009)

YEAH CANUCKS GO UP 2-0! Fantastic game tonight, especially in the first period. End to end action. Thank God the refs put the whistle away - at least for a while. Lou was top-notch and earned a shutout. Great stuff, can't wait for Game 3 on Sunday.

The Flyers looked a lot better tonight, nearly got Pittsburgh there. That should bode well when they go back home for the next game. Carolina, too, looked a lot better and managed to get the win over the Devils, should be a close series.


----------



## Tools (Apr 18, 2009)

And the first Shutout goes to Luongo! That guy is awesome! Carolina ties the series and Pittsburgh gets a 2 game advantage. But now this is where it changes, now we go to the underdog's home ice.

Edit:
I completely agree with those rules even if they're from Boston.


----------



## cygnus (Apr 18, 2009)

Woaah. Rangers won again...

CBJ may as well be eliminated already.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 18, 2009)

Fuck yes, B's!! This game has been just the thing to take my mind off the nonsense that took place in the Garden this afternoon.


----------



## Tools (Apr 19, 2009)

Damn the only Canadian team doing well is Luongo. Which proves that goalkeeping is necessary if you want to win. Put Halak in the net for Montreal!

Other then that, Chicago with the comeback, Detroit with the owning, Rangers with the upset, Boston with complete control. Now we go to the non-'home field advantage' teams homefield.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah its too bad for Montreal, would have liked to see them play Boston at 100%. Missing their best defenceman and some of their other defenseman playing with injuries put them at a disadvantage at the start.  And to top it off now not having confidence in your goalie or in himself.  They're in a tough spot but maybe can regain a bit of confidence if rumours of Markov back for game 3 come true. 

Edit: I liked Laraque's play in game one but they have to play him sparingly and strategicly.  Same thing he did for the Oil against their wars with Dallas against Hatcher(though the series result was always the same)


----------



## cygnus (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh man, San Jose. What is with their sucking in the playoffs?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah, nothing new with San Jose sadly, though usually they make it past at least the first round. I don't know how the hell you win the President's Trophy and still look like the underdog.

Anyway, 3-0 SERIES LEAD FOR THE CANUCKS! Wonderful game tonight, with 3-2 as the final score. The Blues had a lot of life but their powerplay was horrible, since they couldn't score on two two-man advantages. All three Canuck goals were on the powerplay though. It's weird because during the season, the Blues' special teams were way, way better than the Canucks', but in this series it's been the complete opposite. The Blues stormed early in the first but the Canucks took over in the second, and then it was back and forth in the third. Great game but kind of a lousy ending. And this is with Sundin injured and everything.

Looks like the Pens/Flyers and Devils/Canes series are both going to go down to the wire, I kind of figured they would. Still, no big overtime marathon games yet these playoffs, it's bound to happen sometime though.



Tools said:


> Damn the only Canadian team doing well is Luongo.


Um there are other players on the team  This isn't a one-man team like it was for the past two years, everyone's been great.


----------



## Tools (Apr 20, 2009)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Um there are other players on the team  This isn't a one-man team like it was for the past two years, everyone's been great.



I know, I'm not insulting the Canucks, they may not be my favorite team, but they're a pretty good team. Like Bernier and the Sedin twins. And Luongo can't be the only one that brought them to have a 3-0 lead, he's just a big factor.


----------



## cygnus (Apr 20, 2009)

I think if Flyers win tomorrow it could go to 7, if Pens win it'll be done in 5.

Boston may as well have won already, same with Detroit and Vancouver. I think the Caps can still come back, especially after tonights showing.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 21, 2009)

cygnus said:


> I think if Flyers win tomorrow it could go to 7, if Pens win it'll be done in 5.


MAF is my new god.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 22, 2009)

SWEEP COMPLETE. Canucks are the first team through to the second round.

Really, though, the score doesn't do it justice. The Blues kept up with the Canucks for most of the series - the last two games could have gone either way - and they sure went out in style. It was a massive overtime thriller tonight. Plus there where was a really controversial disallowed goal on Lou at the end of the second to add to the drama even more.

But thank God that was a short series. Vancouver got pretty banged up during the series - Sundin and Salo were sidelined, and during this game Luongo, Mitchell, and Henrik Sedin were all hurting - so now there's up to nine days of rest for them. 

Now to play the waiting game - if Anaheim wins, the Canucks play the winner of the Flames/Blackhawks series, but if not, Canucks play the Red Wings (assuming Columbus goes out, which they pretty much have already). So yeah basically I'm rooting hard for the Ducks at the moment.

Also yes, Fleury was absolutely inhuman in net tonight, and WTF CAROLINA BEATS NEW JERSEY WITH 0.2 SECONDS LEFT - and that's after Carolina coughed up a three-goal lead! Brodeur was furious because he got bumped by Jokinen, classic stuff with him throwing his stick around. Boy, that series is going to at least six and probably seven. Best series of the playoffs so far, easy.


----------



## Tools (Apr 22, 2009)

Well personally I wouldn't mind seeing Canucks vs the Flames, that would be an intense match up. Flames trying to get revenge for being tripped the division title and Vancouver who looks like the only Canadian team with a chance. I just want a Canadian team to win the cup cause it's been 15 years!


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 22, 2009)

Robo-Pope said:


> MAF is my new god.


I think I hate him with _passion_. 

Seriously though, how did they call that penalty on Parent, not Malkin? And that wasn't tripping Fleury from Richards.


----------



## cygnus (Apr 22, 2009)

Flyers were impotent on the powerplay after the first one anyway, wouldn't have made a difference.

I still think Pens will show who is the better team next game and finish the series.

Sharks finally got a win haha


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 22, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> I think I hate him with _passion_.
> 
> Seriously though, how did they call that penalty on Parent, not Malkin? And that wasn't tripping Fleury from Richards.


There were bad calls both ways that game.  Considering you guys had a 3PP edge, I don't know how much you can complain.
And Richards' skate hit Fleury's, which is why Fleury tripped.  Consider this:  If they don't call that, and the Flyers score, how pissed off, and rightfully so, are the Pens and their fanbase?
And we didn't score on either of the powerplays anyway, and they weren't in crunch time.


----------



## cygnus (Apr 22, 2009)

Man, Rangers are up 3 nuthin haha.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 23, 2009)

Aaaaaand Montreal's been swept.

Gainey should start checking the classifieds.


----------



## Tools (Apr 23, 2009)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Aaaaaand Montreal's been swept.
> 
> Gainey should start checking the classifieds.



Well it was a good run but Montreal has a possible 10 unrestricted free agents! Including Koivu and Kovalev I think. 

@Cygnus: No 3-1 Rangers.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 23, 2009)

I told you! I told you the Bruins swept the Habs, just as "I" predicited. I'm giving my sympathies to the Habs fans. I do feel bad about Carey Price being booed by the fans at the Bell Centre, it's not right to bully your own team you support I mean what kind of fans are they? The supportive fans or just some lame-ass losers putting them down like it they're fault they lost to another team on purpose? That's not what fans supposed to put down or bad mouth to the team they support. I'm always mad the Bruins lost, but I never put them down and I never bad mouth them and I still continue to support them all the way.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 24, 2009)

I can't help but feel that the Montreal crowds create a lot of the drama for the team. Booing Price, booing the US anthem, just their overall ridiculous reactionary approach has contributed to the franchise going off the rails. Those fans deserved to see Montreal get swept. The normal, intelligent ones didn't, but the nuts did.

Anyway looks like San Jose is down and all but out. Absolutely pathetic showing by the President's trophy team. Actually the Ducks are doing the Canucks a huge favor, since them winning means we get home ice in the second round and Chicago or Calgary, both of whom I really like their chances against.

Speaking of which I'm looking forward to what should be a great Game 5 between Calgary and Chicago on Saturday. I'm rooting for Calgary because there hasn't been an all-Canadian series since 2004, which was also Vancouver/Calgary.


----------



## cygnus (Apr 24, 2009)

Things are getting a bit more interesting!


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 24, 2009)

I seriously went into watching the game thinking that it would be a repeat of last year's game 5 between the Flyers and Penguins and I was so worried. I was surprised the Flyers won. Let's go to game 7.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 24, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> I seriously went into watching the game thinking that it would be a repeat of last year's game 5 between the Flyers and Penguins and I was so worried. I was surprised the Flyers won. Let's go to game 7.


Haha, game 6 at home is even less of a guarantee than game 5 at home, since you're behind, you've still got 2 to go, and you've just woken up the sleeping giant that thought it could coast through you in 5.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 24, 2009)

The Big Mumbo said:


> I can't help but feel that the Montreal crowds create a lot of the drama for the team. Booing Price, booing the US anthem, just their overall ridiculous reactionary approach has contributed to the franchise going off the rails. Those fans deserved to see Montreal get swept. The normal, intelligent ones didn't, but the nuts did.



I agree with you, booing their best goalie and the US Anthem is nothing but complete total disrespect. In Boston, they never once booed the Canadian Anthem and why? Boston has great total respect for Canadians and they have players who are Canadian. The Habs fans are bunch of hypocrites for booing the anthem and Carey Price and how come they booed Price and after shaking hands with Bruins they give the team a standing ovation after their 100th Anniversary season?


----------



## cygnus (Apr 25, 2009)

Fiiiiinally. I think Flyers might have won had the teams swapped goalies. We get to see if San Jose completes the yearly ritual tonight too!


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 25, 2009)

Prince of Pop said:


> I agree with you, booing their best goalie and the US Anthem is nothing but complete total disrespect. In Boston, they never once booed the Canadian Anthem and why? Boston has great total respect for Canadians and they have players who are Canadian. The Habs fans are bunch of hypocrites for booing the anthem and Carey Price and how come they booed Price and after shaking hands with Bruins they give the team a standing ovation after their 100th Anniversary season?


Montreal is the Philly of Canada.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 26, 2009)

San Jose just barely clung to life tonight. Both of their wins have been real squeakers. I still really doubt they'll be able to beat Anaheim. I think it'll end next game when the Ducks go back home.

And boy Calgary sucked tonight. That game was painful to watch.


Robo-Pope said:


> Montreal is the Philly of Canada.



Totally.


----------



## Tools (Apr 26, 2009)

Prince of Pop said:


> I agree with you, booing their best goalie and the US Anthem is nothing but complete total disrespect. In Boston, they never once booed the Canadian Anthem and why? Boston has great total respect for Canadians and they have players who are Canadian. The Habs fans are bunch of hypocrites for booing the anthem and Carey Price and how come they booed Price and after shaking hands with Bruins they give the team a standing ovation after their 100th Anniversary season?



Well being a Hab fan, I understand the actions of the crowd. Hypocrites maybe a little harsh but I can see why. But I totally agree with you about booing the anthem, it's just Montreal has one of the most craziest fans. If I had to grade the fans of the NHL, Montreal, Boston and Detroit would be way up there. And they booed Price because everyone thought Halak should have been placed in goal instead of him. Hopefully Montreal will have a better 100th season next year. 

Yes Calgary sucks, this proves that they play better at home.


----------



## Thorn (Apr 26, 2009)

Robo-Pope said:


> Montreal is the Philly of Canada.



Philly's still cooler.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 26, 2009)

Anyone got the tape of Morrison auditioning for the next twilight movie? I thought Rutuu already got the part


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 27, 2009)

Thorn said:


> Philly's still cooler.



I agree on that. 



The Big Mumbo said:


> San Jose just barely clung to life tonight. Both of their wins have been real squeakers. I still really doubt they'll be able to beat Anaheim. I think it'll end next game when the Ducks go back home.
> 
> And boy Calgary sucked tonight. That game was painful to watch.
> 
> ...



Another Canucks fan?


----------



## b0rt (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm sorry but Canucks fans have a reason to say that the Flames suck because they do, they remind me of an old team that just can't keep up with a younger faster team.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 28, 2009)

Well to be fair the Flames are a really beat-up team, pretty much theire entire second line went down to injuries, plus Phaneuf and so on. And they rode Kipper way too hard all season, mainly because McElhinney isn't even really an NHL goalie. Kipper was clearly exhausted in this series.

And down 3-1 with five minutes left, it looks like the Sharks are done. Canucks/Hawks is becoming a reality (I'm hoping for another line brawl!), and thank God for no Detroit next round.

Expect big changes in San Jose in the off-season, I'm betting at least Thornton is outta there 



Xyloxi said:


> Another Canucks fan?



Aw yeah


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm new to NHL, so after the remaining games that are for tied series are played what happens next? I'm guessing that the teams who won their series go through to another round? Sorry for the dumb questions.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 28, 2009)

Xyloxi said:


> I'm new to NHL, so after the remaining games that are for tied series are played what happens next? I'm guessing that the teams who won their series go through to another round? Sorry for the dumb questions.


Yeah.  There were 8 teams from each conference (16 total).  Now there are 4 left in each.  The best remaining team in the Eastern Conference plays the worst remaining team in the East, the two others in the East play each other, and the same for the West.  Best-of-seven series again.


----------



## cygnus (Apr 28, 2009)

You can't blame Thornton in San Jose, but im sure theres like...10 teams that would take him off SJ's hands if they saw fit to move him.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 28, 2009)

cygnus said:


> You can't blame Thornton in San Jose, but im sure theres like...10 teams that would take him off SJ's hands if they saw fit to move him.



Yeah, it's too bad that his playoff performance hasn't developed yet. I would like to see if Boston would get him back since after Mike O'Donnell traded him away. But Boston got a great team now, I just hope Montreal doesn't get Thornton, if they do, I'll start hating him. Yet. I'm surprised the Sharks got beat, they're President's Trophy team and now beat by a 8th seed team like Anaheim Ducks.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 28, 2009)

It's really not surprising though, because San Jose's playoff performance with this same core of players has been terrible in the playoffs for like five years in a row now. Usually they at least make it through the first round, but Anaheim wasn't a patsy team like they're used to facing first.

I know there's going to be demand from other teams for Thornton, but personally I wouldn't want him at all. His playoff performances are pathetic. He just stops going to the net. He doesn't play with any heart at all. He's one of those guys who's great during the season but can't step it up at all during the playoffs, and then really, what use is that.

Marleau used to be pretty good in the playoffs, but he's tailed off pretty hard in that department too. There's just something with the San Jose core, they just don't have heart. They weren't willing to block shots or anything. Skill alone won't get you anywhere in the playoffs, and San Jose's proof of that.


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 28, 2009)

Robo-Pope said:


> Yeah.  There were 8 teams from each conference (16 total).  Now there are 4 left in each.  The best remaining team in the Eastern Conference plays the worst remaining team in the East, the two others in the East play each other, and the same for the West.  Best-of-seven series again.



Ah, ok thanks for explaining. The NHL website seems to be helpful aswell.


----------



## cygnus (Apr 28, 2009)

You'd think that they'd get over losing. There's no way they don't have the ability to do it each year, they just seem to run out of puff and heart all of a sudden. Like they don't realise their fate is in their hands and not the opponents...


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 28, 2009)

cygnus said:


> You'd think that they'd get over losing. There's no way they don't have the ability to do it each year, they just seem to run out of puff and heart all of a sudden. Like they don't realise their fate is in their hands and not the opponents...


In the playoffs, there's a fair amount of luck involved.  You only get 7 games.
San Jose certainly hasn't blown anyone out of the water, but I don't think it's fair to just talk about "heart" and other mostly-useless terms like that.  They're really just not lucky.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 28, 2009)

HOLY HELL WHAT A FINISH TO THE CAROLINA/NEW JERSEY SERIES.

Easily the best series of the first round. New Jersey's leading until Carolina ties it with 1:18 left and takes the lead with 0:31 left. What a game, what a series. So many of their games just came right down the wire. Couldn't have been more evenly matched.



Robo-Pope said:


> In the playoffs, there's a fair amount of luck involved.  You only get 7 games.
> San Jose certainly hasn't blown anyone out of the water, but I don't think it's fair to just talk about "heart" and other mostly-useless terms like that.  They're really just not lucky.


Those aren't useless terms at all though.

Every year, San Jose pulls the same shit. Thornton stops going to the net, they don't block shots, they don't play their hardest. Every single time they look like a bored team that just wants to go to the golf course already. They look like they've been defeated before they even start. Trust me, I watched most of this series.

Anaheim wasn't a very lucky pick, no, but if they had gotten an easy competitor in the first round they just would have gone out in the second because they play pathetic playoff hockey every single time. Previous years they've gotten high seeds and skated through the first round against patsy teams, but then just gave up in the second round as always. This year it happened in the first.

Some teams just don't have the ability to crank it up in the post-season, some do. The playoffs and the regular season are two completely different animals. You have to play harder in the playoffs, because of the pressure, because every game actually matters and so all the other teams are playing harder. That's just a fact. And every year San Jose fails to do it.

You can't write off five years in a row of disappointing performances as "bad luck." San Jose just can't play playoff hockey, I think that's an established fact now.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 29, 2009)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Anaheim wasn't a very lucky pick, no, but if they had gotten an easy competitor in the first round they just would have gone out in the second because they play pathetic playoff hockey every single time. Previous years they've gotten high seeds and skated through the first round against patsy teams, but then just gave up in the second round as always. This year it happened in the first.
> 
> Some teams just don't have the ability to crank it up in the post-season, some do. The playoffs and the regular season are two completely different animals. You have to play harder in the playoffs, because of the pressure, because every game actually matters and so all the other teams are playing harder. That's just a fact. And every year San Jose fails to do it.
> 
> You can't write off five years in a row of disappointing performances as "bad luck." San Jose just can't play playoff hockey, I think that's an established fact now.


Apparently you don't understand what I mean by luck.  It's not about what team you're playing.  It's that sometimes, no matter how well you play, the puck just will not go in the freaking net.  That's what happened to them in Game 1.  I love the Ducks, but in fairness, the series should probably be tied at 3 right now, or worse.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 29, 2009)

Second round matchups are set, might as well make predictions now:

(2) Detroit Red Wings vs. *(8) Anaheim Ducks* - 4-3
A bit hard to gauge here, since Detroit's opponent didn't show up at all in the first round, but Anaheim's rough-and-tumble style should slow down Detroit a lot. Plus Hiller didn't crack under the President's Trophy team, so he shouldn't crack here, whereas Osgood showed weakness in that last game with Columbus. History's on Anaheim's side, since Anaheim's won the last two series between the two teams. And the Cup hangover's got to hit Detroit one of these days, dammit.

*(3) Vancouver Canucks* vs. (4) Chicago Blackhawks - 4-2
Yes, yes, I'm horribly biased here. But there is a basis for this win here. Khabibulin, at his best, is as good as Luongo, but lacks the same consistency. There is bad blood between these teams, and so expect a lot of penalties, and if the last regular season game between these two is any indication, Chicago will be the one coming out on the worse end in that regard. Chicago is very young and fast, however, and provides a lot of offense, but the Canucks completely boxed the Blues out last round (in no small part thanks to Selke trophy nominee Ryan Kesler). Plus Chicago's youth may work against them as they may grow tired, though that has to be seen. Luongo will probably be the hero here again, along with Burrows. Sundin's presence is a must though - even if he's not scoring, he opens up Kesler and Demitra so much. Those two were silent offensively when he missed Game 4 of the Blues series.

*(1) Boston Bruins* vs. (6) Carolina Hurricanes - 4-1
Carolina can turn up the heat like almost nobody else, like in that ridiculous New Jersey series, but they must be tired and they just might be outclassed here. Boston is looking dominant and they've got surefire Vezina trophy winner Thomas between the pipes. Carolina can scrap out a win, but I'm pretty doubtful that they can scrap out four of them.

(2) Washington Capitals vs. *(4) Pittsburgh Penguins* - 4-2
Fleury has been on a tear for Pittsburgh, though of course Varlamov hasn't been bad for the Caps. Experience will win out here though. Washington came too close to going out to the Rangers (largely due to a hot goalie in Lundqvist, which Pittsburgh has right now in Fleury) for me to have a lot of confidence in them, but they're also a determined team that will not go down easy at all. Ovechkin and Semin clashing with Crosby and Malkin should be a sight though.



Robo-Pope said:


> Apparently you don't understand what I mean by luck.  It's not about what team you're playing.  It's that sometimes, no matter how well you play, the puck just will not go in the freaking net.  That's what happened to them in Game 1.  I love the Ducks, but in fairness, the series should probably be tied at 3 right now, or worse.



Ah, even then, a lot of that was Hiller's skill, and he didn't really come out of nowhere either. Still, what I saw was an Anaheim team that deserved the series win more than that San Jose team. And I don't even really like the Ducks.

I know all about being unable to buy a goal though, that's part of being a longtime Canuck fan


----------



## Tools (Apr 29, 2009)

My predictions:

*Detroit Red Wings* vs. Anaheim Ducks _4-2_
I always saw Detroit as the better team between San Jose, Boston and their self. But I can't say much about this one, never did watch the San Jose-Anaheim games so I don't know how good they are in the playoffs but hey they beat the Sharks so yah.
*
Vancouver Canucks* vs. Chicago Blackhawks _4-2_
Well being Canadian, and wanting revenge for my Western team, Vancouver better crush the Blackhawks! I beleive that Vancouver has a strong enough offence to beat off Buldin and I think Luongo can stop most of what Chicago shoot at him. 

*Boston Bruins* vs. Carolina Hurricanes _4-2_
This will be a huge battle of goaltenders! Thomas vs. Ward, the better goaltender will win. But I think Carolina will be able to deal with Boston's big tough defencemen. 

*Washington Capitals* vs. Pittsburgh Penguins _4-3_
Ovechkin vs. Crosby! Semin vs. Malkin! This is a series I want to see. This is the only series I see going into game seven but heck this is playoffs baby! But I believe Washington will come on top because Ovechkin will show us what he's made of in round 2. But Crosby and Malkin won't be overwelemed, no, I think that all the superstars will just crank things up.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 29, 2009)

Tools said:


> My predictions:
> 
> *Detroit Red Wings* vs. Anaheim Ducks _4-2_
> I always saw Detroit as the better team between San Jose, Boston and their self. But I can't say much about this one, never did watch the San Jose-Anaheim games so I don't know how good they are in the playoffs but hey they beat the Sharks so yah.


Actually, Boston's far the best of the 3 this season.



> *Boston Bruins* vs. Carolina Hurricanes _4-2_
> This will be a huge battle of goaltenders! Thomas vs. Ward, the better goaltender will win. But I think Carolina will be able to deal with Boston's big tough defencemen.


It's not a battle of goaltenders, it's a battle of a dominant team against a streaker that's lost the magic.


I have the Ducks in 6, Hawks in 6, Bruins in 5, and Pens in 6.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 29, 2009)

My turn,

*Western Conference*

Detroit Red Wings vs Anaheim Ducks _(Detroit 4 Anahiem 2)_
The Ducks have young guns like Getzlaf, Perry and Hiller. Plus they have the Nidermayer brothers, Pronger and their best player Selanne. They Ducks may have a hugh advantage over President's Trophy Champion the San Jose Sharks, but the Red Wings experience will send the Ducks flying to elimination.

Chicago Blackhawks vs Vancouver Canucks _(Vancouver 4 Chicago 2)_
Luongo can be the only trump card for the Canucks to run for the Cup, the Hawks got great youngsters like Kane and Towes. The Hawks will fight, but I do believe the Canucks will fight even harder.

*Eastern Conference*

Boston Bruins vs Carolina Hurricanes _(Boston 4 Carolina 1)_
Thomas vs Ward, as a fan of Bruins, I can say that Boston can still get a touch for the Cup, their depth will stop Ward, Lucic will keep up with a old-school Cam Neely style amoung the Canes and Ryder, Kessel and Krejci's scoring touch will soar.

Washington Capitals vs Pittsburgh Penguins _(Pittsburgh 4 Washington 3)_
The rivalry begins in the playoffs for the 1st time between Crosby & Ovechkin, this be the ultimate match-up. Ovechkin, Semin and Green are unstoppable, but then Crosby, Malkin and Staal are dominant. Ovechkin can still make more YouTube moments, but can Crosby stop Ovechkin and have his own YouTube moments? We'll see.


----------



## Tools (Apr 29, 2009)

Robo-Pope said:


> Actually, Boston's far the best of the 3 this season.



Boston is a good team I admit, but if it came down to it, I bet Detroit would win. 




> It's not a battle of goaltenders, it's a battle of a dominant team against a streaker that's lost the magic.



That too I guess.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 30, 2009)

Tools said:


> Boston is a good team I admit, but if it came down to it, I bet Detroit would win.


Not with Osgood in net 

Well, maybe I'm too hard on a goalie who's won three Stanley Cups. Although playing for Detroit for so long definitely doesn't hurt those chances.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 30, 2009)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Not with Osgood in net
> 
> Well, maybe I'm too hard on a goalie who's won three Stanley Cups. Although playing for Detroit for so long definitely doesn't hurt those chances.


Osgood has been terrible for years.  It's just that some of them, the team in front of him is so good it can bail him out.


----------



## cygnus (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah Detroit is good enough to have games where there is only a couple of chances for the other team to score, period. A lot of the time it seems like Osgood only has to stop the easy ones for them to win.

I've got

Boston over Canes in 5
Pens over Caps in 6

Wings over Ducks in 6
Canucks over Hawks in 7


----------



## Tools (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey watching TSN, what do you think of the Ovechkin/Crosby 'rivalry'.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 30, 2009)

I've got:

Bruins over Canes in 6.
Penguins over Caps in 6.
Detroit over Anaheim in 6.
Vancouver over Chicago in 5.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 1, 2009)

Tools said:


> Hey watching TSN, what do you think of the Ovechkin/Crosby 'rivalry'.


Crosby ignores it because that's his job, Ovechkin takes shots at Crosby because he can, Crosby responds by scoring goals.
That's pretty much the way it's been all year.

Ovechkin-Malkin, on the other hand, is far more entertaining, because they're both similar emotional players who have the ability to be physical.  When Ovechkin takes shots at Malkin, he hits back, which leads to some really entertaining contests.


I'm a huge fan of Ovechkin when he's scoring goals.  He's one of the best.  But he takes unnecessary runs at players at times.  There was a game earlier in the season when Pittsburgh fans were fearing for Malkin's season because Ovie was taking every opportunity to hit him, several times awkwardly into the boards, even when he wasn't in the play.
Sometimes, AO needs to cut out that bullshit and play hockey.  There's a difference between being physical and headhunting.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 1, 2009)

Whew, scary Game 1 today when Chicago stormed back to tie it from being down 3-0 after the second, but then Salo scored to take the lead with about a minute left and then Johnson got the empty-netter to clinch it.

Neither team showed up all that well in the first two periods, though Chicago taking a bazillion penalties put them down in the first two. Luckily the Canucks only took like one or two penalties, which was a real problem for them in the first round (they had an average of six per game against St. Louis). 

Should be a close series.


----------



## b0rt (May 1, 2009)

Ovie > Crosby

but the outcome AS A TEAM in the series will be the opposite.


----------



## Tools (May 1, 2009)

Robo-Pope said:


> Ovechkin-Malkin, on the other hand, is far more entertaining, because they're both similar emotional players who have the ability to be physical.  When Ovechkin takes shots at Malkin, he hits back, which leads to some really entertaining contests.



Yah Ovechkin-Malkin is real entertaining now that I think about it. Hopefully the match will be a real fun one to match tomorrow.


----------



## Prince of Pop (May 2, 2009)

I while I was watching a Boston-Carolina game with my dad last night, you would've believe what he give a nickname to former Bruin Sergei Samsonov, he called him "Sergei Santa Claus"!


----------



## Tools (May 3, 2009)

So Chicago made a comeback, they did the same thing in the first round against Calgary. Vancouver will have to watch out. And Washington beats Pittsburgh, it was an intense game but too bad for the NHL, Ovechkin and Crosby weren't on the ice at the same time.


----------



## cygnus (May 3, 2009)

Oh man that Varlamov save T_T


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 3, 2009)

cygnus said:


> Oh man that Varlamov save T_T


Any goalie, including him, will say it was incredibly lucky.
So it goes.  On to Game 2!


----------



## Tools (May 3, 2009)

Robo-Pope said:


> Any goalie, including him, will say it was incredibly lucky.
> So it goes.  On to Game 2!


Well cheering for Washington, I'm glad he made the save but then again it was extremely lucky.

Man, Detroit/Anaheim, 3rd overtime...does this mean the rest of the series will suck?


----------



## cygnus (May 3, 2009)

200 posts woo. Canes tied the series


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 4, 2009)

Apparently it's impossible to go 6-0 in these playoffs.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 4, 2009)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Apparently it's impossible to go 6-0 in these playoffs.


Never happens much.  Rarely do we see more than one or two sweeps in a year since the salary cap.


----------



## Tools (May 4, 2009)

Yah because a team is bound to loose some time, especially in the second round where both teams are pumped up.


----------



## b0rt (May 4, 2009)

yeah the above poster is right, a lot of teams are pumped and playing with some kickass momentum especially Anaheim and Chicago right now I find.


----------



## Tools (May 4, 2009)

A hat trick for both of the superstars in one game! Wow- that was an intense game! (Crosby and Ovechkin with three goals each for the guys who don't understand.)


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 4, 2009)

Two games in a row we outplay them and nothing will go in the damn net.
That was the most frustrating game of hockey I have ever watched.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 5, 2009)

Gah, I missed the Pittsburgh/Washington game, I take it it was good.

Canucks are in a spot of trouble with Salo and possibly Demitra hurt, a bit frustrating to see how quickly places like nhl.com are writing the entire team off after just one bloody loss though.



Robo-Pope said:


> Never happens much.  Rarely do we see more than one or two sweeps in a year since the salary cap.



Well yeah, but I still found it odd how all three sweep teams all got their first loss in the second game of the first round.


----------



## cygnus (May 6, 2009)

It took Crosby like 6 whacks at the puck to get the hatrick goal haha


----------



## Tools (May 6, 2009)

So the Phoenix Coyotes went bankrupt- rumours have it they'll go somewhere in the South of Ontario.


----------



## Prince of Pop (May 6, 2009)

They may try Southern Ontario if they want, but I don't think so.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 6, 2009)

The move to southern Ontario would need league approval though, and Bettman is too delusional/stupid/arrogant to move any of the failing southern US teams. I have a feeling the league will just continue trying to desperately bail the Coyotes out, because Bettman has been adamant in no teams moving or shutting down.

A year or two ago the same buyer offered to buy the cash-strapped Nashville Predators on condition that they went to Hamilton, but that didn't work out.

However, there had been talk of adding a second team to Toronto before, and though I'm sure it would make money, honestly I think the Leafs franchise needs fixing before they add a second team.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 6, 2009)

Tools said:


> So the Phoenix Coyotes went bankrupt- rumours have it they'll go somewhere in the South of Ontario.


It's Balsillie again, and he finally has a legitimate shot at this team.  They're the least valuable team in the NHL, and an apparent money pit (figures have them losing as much as $30 million a year).  Nobody with any sense is going to want them.

Also, he's just offered 1.5x the value of the team, and he'll increase the bid if anyone challenges it.  I doubt anyone else will even bid market value because of the team's horrible financial situation.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 6, 2009)

Here, this is what I was talking about with Bettman: I found out why Amaretti is so sad

The guy's completely delusional. Expanding the league into the southern US is what he considers his "legacy" and he'll stand by that right until the day he's booted out as commissioner.

A number of southern US expansion franchises have been successful, but generally they're the weakest financially (besides Dallas and LA, all the others are in the bottom half, even Anaheim and San Jose).

However, Bettman refuses to move any of them, even to a city like Winnipeg where the people are begging for one after losing the Jets, and he's even considered more southern expansion teams, including one in Vegas.

So I wouldn't be surprised if the NHL just keeps throwing money into Phoenix to keep them afloat, like they did this season, because Bettman is that stubborn. The financial situation for the Coyotes won't be getting any better either.


----------



## cygnus (May 7, 2009)

Pens finally win after being the better team for 3 games...


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 7, 2009)

This is just a great second round all around, all four series look like they could go either way.

God Carolina looks scary, just the fact that they're showing up as an even match for Boston. That game was pretty back and forth - Boston was outplaying them in OT but Carolina was outplaying them in the second and part of the third. The one thing about Boston though is that that is one abysmal power play.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 7, 2009)

I started watching the Penguins and Capitals game half-way through the third period. Seeing how they were playing, I fully expected them to win in overtime. I didn't think the goal would go in that way though. I was like okay another face-off and the BAM goal. I felt bad for the defensemen.


----------



## Tools (May 7, 2009)

Well I'm still for Washington cause I believe they can win. And yah, I thought Boston would be the better team but Carolina is showing some bite, heck, they're leading the series.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 7, 2009)

Tools said:


> Well I'm still for Washington cause I believe they can win. And yah, I thought Boston would be the better team but Carolina is showing some bite, heck, they're leading the series.


The Caps are in trouble if they lose the next one.  The Pens played them about even twice on the road, then absolutely manhandled them at home.  Varlamov and a bit of luck are the only reasons that game wasn't about 5-1.


----------



## Tools (May 8, 2009)

Robo-Pope said:


> The Caps are in trouble if they lose the next one.  The Pens played them about even twice on the road, then absolutely manhandled them at home.  Varlamov and a bit of luck are the only reasons that game wasn't about 5-1.



I agree with what you said, the Penguins have outplayed the Capitals in the last few games. However, if the Capitals win tonight and then tomorrow on Saturday they back home, Washington can probably win in 5.


----------



## Mael (May 8, 2009)

Tools said:


> Well I'm still for Washington cause I believe they can win. And yah, I thought Boston would be the better team but Carolina is showing some bite, heck, they're leading the series.



Bs are getting lazy.  They come out with fire in the beginning but become sloppier with the puck.  They need to be attentive the whole freaking time if they're to win.

Boston needs to be all over Cam Ward like white on rice.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 8, 2009)

Tools said:


> I agree with what you said, the Penguins have outplayed the Capitals in the last few games. However, if the Capitals win tonight and then tomorrow on Saturday they back home, Washington can probably win in 5.


You really think Washington will take back-to-back games?  Besides the part where they're being outplayed, Varlamov is supposed to be awful in back-to-backs.  Word is he tires himself out too much when he plays.  What's worse... a tired Varlamov or Jose Theodore?  We may find out.


----------



## cygnus (May 8, 2009)

Varlamov got expoooooosed. Wonder who will be in net tomorrow....


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 9, 2009)

cygnus said:


> Varlamov got expoooooosed. Wonder who will be in net tomorrow....


Nah, he's just been lucky all series and tonight he was unlucky.
I wouldn't be surprised to see Theodore tomorrow though.  Varlamov is supposedly awful in back-to-backs.


----------



## Tools (May 9, 2009)

Robo-Pope said:


> You really think Washington will take back-to-back games?  Besides the part where they're being outplayed, Varlamov is supposed to be awful in back-to-backs.  Word is he tires himself out too much when he plays.  What's worse... a tired Varlamov or Jose Theodore?  We may find out.



I was unaware that they were gonna play back to back, and yah now that's a big problem for the Capitals. I bet they'll play Varlamov tonight but he might just end being as much help as Theodore.


----------



## Mael (May 9, 2009)

Damn...Bs picked a great time to hit the slump.

Maybe they can pull of what the Caps did against the Rangers.


----------



## cygnus (May 9, 2009)

Canes have been a bit streaky, if the B's can win one theres no reason why not. Still unlikely though.


----------



## Mael (May 11, 2009)

cygnus said:


> Canes have been a bit streaky, if the B's can win one theres no reason why not. Still unlikely though.



The Bs just tore Carolina a new asshole.

Nice.  Hope I see that for two games more.


----------



## -Excellence- (May 11, 2009)

Seven goals........granted the toews one was off edler but still, who would have thought Luongo would let in seven goals in an elimination game. Ah well always next year.......


----------



## SPN (May 12, 2009)

Yeah too bad for Vancouver, they had everything going for them this year up until the second round of the playoffs... It was either vs Hawks or Wings... talk about your lose-lose situation, out of all the teams in the playoffs they were the worst two possible match ups for them, being a high power offence.

Lucky me, I live near Vancouver so now I get to listen to the same people who were saying "go Canucks go" at 6pm say "I hate the Canucks, they suck" without any logical analysis of the situation. Gotta love that bandwagon...

On the up side, if Chicago wins Andrew Ladd will bring the cup back to our home town of Maple Ridge again... and maybe I can touch it this time...


----------



## cygnus (May 12, 2009)

Jeez, could this series get any more ridiculous?

I think just for the perfect storyline, Fleury is going to play his ass off in game 7 for the win.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 12, 2009)

I'm betting one of the teams gets a 2-0 lead and coasts to victory in Game 7 (Pens-Caps).  Just for a change of pace, since only two games have involved a 2-goal lead (neither of which was overcome) and neither team has scored the first two goals in any game.


----------



## Tools (May 12, 2009)

I'm hoping Washington to win, I think they can but hell, Monday night was one awesome hockey night! Too bad Vancouver lost but the third period was a goal fiesta! I was hoping for all of the series to go to game seven.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 12, 2009)

I know this sounds like a lame excuse but reffing cost the Canucks the win last night. They outplayed Chicago most of the game, but look at this:

Eager with a filthy late hit on Salo right into Luongo. No call.
Eager with a filthy late hit on Edler, the puck nowhere near him, draws blood. No call.
Ladd with a filthy elbow thrown (above his head!) on Kesler, late hit, causes nosebleed. No call.
Byfuglien falling, whacks Luongo right in the face with his stick. No call.

And that was only four of several flagrant penalties that weren't called. And yes, it would have made the difference, since the Canucks' power play was pretty good last night - that is when Chicago actually got called for something. Chicago almost got away with too many men - and it was seven guys! Meanwhile the Canucks really didn't get away with anything. Like fine if you put the whistles away for a physical game, but you have to put the whistles away FOR BOTH TEAMS, not just one of them. I'm surprised the refs weren't wearing Blackhawk jerseys.

But ah, what can you do. Luongo wasn't his best, though he's beating himself up over it more than he should - one of the goals went in off Edler's skate, and most of the other ones he really didn't have much of a chance on.

Gah, if only we could have held onto that lead in Game 4 for like two more minutes, the series would have gone the opposite way.

In the end it was a very close series, with the last three games all being decided within the last ten minutes. There were only two real convincing wins - Chicago's win in Game 2, and Vancouver's win in Game 3 - so it probably deserved a seven-gamer, but whatever, the Canucks were pretty good this year and hopefully they're even better next year. It just stinks because losing a series in a game where you were the better team is a hard one to swallow.


----------



## Mael (May 12, 2009)

Man how did the Pens fuck that game up last night?


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (May 12, 2009)

The Big Mumbo said:


> I know this sounds like a lame excuse but reffing cost the Canucks the win last night. They outplayed Chicago most of the game, but look at this:
> 
> Eager with a filthy late hit on Salo right into Luongo. No call.
> Eager with a filthy late hit on Edler, the puck nowhere near him, draws blood. No call.
> ...


Agree about the refs for that game, but it really shouldn't be an excuse.  Chicago was just more hungier and the Canucks psycholgical theme keeps on coming back.  That's just it, whether it be old haunts of Clouthier, Naslund's leadership, or bonehead Bertuzzi this team still has something that always crops up and can't shake mentally.  They had one of the best well rounded teams and couldn't dominate like they should have against an inexperienced Hawks team and a goalie they owned in the past.  Though I think we should also give the young guns on the Hawks credit as they came through in the test of playoff hockey.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 12, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Man how did the Pens fuck that game up last night?


Pittsburgh scored on two rocket shots and one good bounce (plus Eaton's shot, which was neither).  Washington, in regulation, scored on one great shot, two bizarre bounces, and a weird shot through Fleury's equipment on a screen.

Some days, luck just isn't with you.  Second time that's happened to the Pens this series.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 12, 2009)

Ashen-Shugar said:


> Agree about the refs for that game, but it really shouldn't be an excuse.  Chicago was just more hungier and the Canucks psycholgical theme keeps on coming back.  That's just it, whether it be old haunts of Clouthier, Naslund's leadership, or bonehead Bertuzzi this team still has something that always crops up and can't shake mentally.  They had one of the best well rounded teams and couldn't dominate like they should have against an inexperienced Hawks team and a goalie they owned in the past.  Though I think we should also give the young guns on the Hawks credit as they came through in the test of playoff hockey.



Normally I hate blaming the refs too, but when there were that many bad calls and at the worst possible time in one of the most pivotal points in the game in the most pivotal point of the series, then yes, I think last night the reffing did give the Hawks the win.

The Hawks were hungrier in Game 5 and deserved it. But in Game 6, that was the Canucks' game. Look at the shots - 38-30 for the Canucks. It was really only the third period where the Hawks totally took off (as was the case with pretty much every game).

Honestly I'd have rather they were dominated last night, because being the better team in a game and still being eliminated is the worst possible way to go out.

Beating Calgary in the first round knocked pretty much all of the jitters out of Chicago and gave them huge confidence, so really, their inexperience wasn't a factor at all during the series.


----------



## cygnus (May 13, 2009)

The Big Mumbo said:


> I know this sounds like a lame excuse but reffing cost the Canucks the win last night. They outplayed Chicago most of the game, but look at this:
> 
> Eager with a filthy late hit on Salo right into Luongo. No call.
> Eager with a filthy late hit on Edler, the puck nowhere near him, draws blood. No call.
> ...



I thought it had something to do with letting in 7 goals?


----------



## Tools (May 13, 2009)

Well we have three game sevens coming our way. Tonight, Pittsburgh vs Washington- man that's gonna be an awesome game. Boston got their game back and hopefully it will stay and Anaheim/Detroit...I don't care if either win.


----------



## Mael (May 13, 2009)

Wow Carolina's being put on the ropes by the Bs.  Are they spent perhaps?


----------



## TDM (May 13, 2009)

Come on Washington - break the curse of DC Sports Impotence! 

(it's not going to happen, but I can always hope for it)


----------



## Prince of Pop (May 13, 2009)

Game 7 Bashing! The Bruins are back BABY!!!

*Spoiler*: __ 




pfft



This is my drawing of Konoha's Kunoichi in the Boston Bruins jersey as they are the team. I just thought I like to share my art here which is the first time I'm showing it. I hope you like it and yes I know some of you are Boston fans and some of you are just not into Boston and I respect that. You go for who ever you want and as for me I'm still sticking for the Bruins.


----------



## Come Honor Chest (May 13, 2009)

Personally, I would like to see Pittsburgh and Detroit play again so the Penguins can shit on the Red Wings. They have grown stronger since last playoffs. My team is out so I really don't give a shit but whatever. Or the BlackCOCKS vs Bruins would be good.


----------



## Punkhazard (May 13, 2009)

So apparently the Caps are being destroyed


----------



## Hiroshi (May 13, 2009)

So yeah apparently Penguins are advancing. .

I'm rooting for every team against the Penguins.


----------



## Tools (May 13, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> So yeah apparently Penguins are advancing. .
> 
> I'm rooting for every team against the Penguins.



Agreed- I can see Boston and Chicago in the final.


----------



## Mael (May 13, 2009)

Tools said:


> Agreed- I can see Boston and Chicago in the final.



That's if Boston can get itself past Carolina in Game 7 and then past the Pens (God willing).

The Bs are definitely a formidable team when they get going.


----------



## Yung Deezy (May 13, 2009)

I really hope to tell you the truth I hope boston wins....because they knocked my dad's team out and I was like "HAHHHHHHHH," So go Boston.


----------



## cygnus (May 14, 2009)

Kind of an anticlimax in a way...oh well...


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 14, 2009)

cygnus said:


> Kind of an anticlimax in a way...oh well...


I spent two days predicting that one team would take a 2-0 lead in Game 7 and coast to victory, just because it hadn't happened yet.
I didn't expect to actually be right.

Go Ducks! (and Bruins)


----------



## Tools (May 14, 2009)

Robo-Pope said:


> I spent two days predicting that one team would take a 2-0 lead in Game 7 and coast to victory, just because it hadn't happened yet.
> I didn't expect to actually be right.
> 
> Go Ducks! (and Bruins)



And you were right, I was predicting it would happen in like the Detroit/Anaheim game or the Boston/Carolina game.


----------



## Mael (May 14, 2009)

Whispering Eye said:


> I really hope to tell you the truth *I hope boston wins*....because they knocked my dad's team out and I was like "HAHHHHHHHH," *So go Boston*.



Smart person.


----------



## Prince of Pop (May 14, 2009)

I'm gonna watch Canes and Bruins tonight and I'm pretty sure the Bruins are gonna kick the Canes ass tonight. I wanna see the Bruins Depth & Goalie against Penguins Young Stars.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 14, 2009)

Game 7 overtime... 

heart... weakening....


----------



## Mael (May 14, 2009)

Jove said:


> Game 7 overtime...
> 
> heart... weakening....



Ugh...figures Boston pulls a triple choke tonight.

First David Ortiz blows two bases loaded opportunities.

Second the Celtics blow their lead.

And now the Bruins get ruined because they can't coordinate offensively.  Ugly night...


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 14, 2009)

Same old Bruins. They'll always be #4, obviously, but tonight was the reason why it's a distant #4.


Still not as bad as 2002, but there's no "it was a great season." 2nd round is NOT good enough, and they are going to get it on EEI tomorrow.


----------



## Mael (May 14, 2009)

Jove said:


> Same old Bruins. They'll always be #4, obviously, but tonight was the reason why it's a distant #4.
> 
> 
> Still not as bad as 2002, but there's no "it was a great season." 2nd round is NOT good enough, and they are going to get it on EEI tomorrow.



I knew the moment Recchi and three others couldn't get a goal out of that charge, that Boston was screwed.  They couldn't coordinate offensively.  That's what cost them.

Well there's always next year.


----------



## cygnus (May 15, 2009)

Predictions people!

I've got Pens in 6 and Red Wings in 5. Hawks just don't have enough experience and the Canes don't have Washingtons offensive power. I wouldn't be surprised if the wings got a couple shutouts this series.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 15, 2009)

Carolina would be a much more fun underdog team to root for if they hadn't just won the Cup three years ago. But Jesus Christ never would have guessed they'd actually take out the Bruins and make the Conference Final.

But what an insane second round that was. A six-gamer and three seven-gamers, and two of the seven-gamers were decided by one goal - one in overtime. And while Chicago-Detroit really isn't a shocking Western final, Carolina-Pittsburgh definitely is shocking for the East.

Picks time:

(2) Detroit Red Wings vs. *(4) Chicago Blackhawks* - 4-2
Blackhawks are absolutely rolling right now (and this is me speaking objectively, not with a bias) and their series with Calgary got all of those inexperience troubles out of the way early. And they do have experience in the most important area - with Khabibulin, who won the Cup with the Lightning in 04. Chicago just has this monstrously fast offense, and since they were able to solve Luongo, they should run all over a crappy goalie like Osgood. Detroit's got monster offense as well but Chicago will have an easier time scoring, and they'll outskate Detroit something fierce, too. They had a rivalry all season, though, so expect a lot of penalties.

(4) Pittsburgh Penguins vs. *(6) Carolina Hurricanes* - 4-3
This won't be the popular choice by any means, but the thing about Carolina is they just always find a way to get it done. Yes, they rely too much on Staal for offense, and yes, Ward is spotty, but I'm just having a real problem picking against them. Pittsburgh on the other hand had problems doing in Washington who wasn't even that great in the playoffs. The thing is, Carolina's resume of winning the Cup a few years ago and knocking off Boston and New Jersey is more impressive than Pittsburgh's resume of failing to win the Cup last year and knocking off Philadelphia and Washington. Carolina's proven themselves as a true clutch team, to the point of insanity.

And yes these picks are partly because I desperately don't want a Detroit-Pittsburgh repeat  Makes the year feel like a waste of time to me, well, except for Wings and Pens fans of course.


----------



## Prince of Pop (May 16, 2009)

Well guess what I'm not gonna predict anything in fact I'm not watching any more games until the Canes are eliminated or until the Cup Final.BTW, I'm hurting, not just the damn overtime game, but seriously my left pinky cracked bruising.Ow!


----------



## Tools (May 18, 2009)

Well the Detroit/Chicago game wasn't very interesting, well it's only game one so maybe we have to wait.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 21, 2009)

Malkin oh my god


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 22, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> Malkin oh my god


That was one of the greatest goals I've ever seen.  On most behind-the-back goals, the player gets a peek at the net before releasing it.  Malkin had nothing of the sort because Seidenberg was between his head and the goal.
The goal-cam replay of the shot is fantastic.  It shows just how fast Malkin managed to elevate that puck, and gives just a little glimpse into Ward's head.  All he can see is Malkin's stick and the puck, and it looks oh so harmless until it goes flying into the top corner.  Not that Ward could have done anything anyway.  What a shot.

I'm a bit disappointed though, because Malkin's play today overshadowed a huge breakout game for Kunitz.  He was an absolute monster today, finished with a goal and two first assists and earned every bit of it.


----------



## Tools (May 22, 2009)

If anybody is watching the current game, Detroit came back from a 3 goal deficit. Huet is in goal and Khabibulin isn't on the bench. Wonder what's going on, is he hurt?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 24, 2009)

Khabi was either sick or had a lower body injury (welcome to the vague world of playoff injuries) in Game 3, he may miss Game 4 too.

Also looks like Carolina's about done now, the magic has all but worn off. Bad matchup for them with Pittsburgh. They both play high-octane, but Pittsburgh is just flat-out more talented, so.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 24, 2009)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Also looks like Carolina's about done now, the magic has all but worn off. Bad matchup for them with Pittsburgh. They both play high-octane, but Pittsburgh is just flat-out more talented, so.


Pittsburgh isn't significantly worse a matchup for the Canes than New Jersey or Boston was (except that they're better than NJ).  Carolina just hasn't been absurdly lucky this time around.


----------



## Nic (May 24, 2009)

well it looks like the Penguins are in to the finals.  Now waiting to see if the redwings are going to finish the other or if it's going to turn in to a bitter struggle to the end.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 24, 2009)

I really want Chicago to win in the West, because then we won't lose track of the storyline of Pittsburgh's epic surge at the end of the season to go from a sub-.500 team to a 3-0 lead in the Eastern Conference Finals.  Nobody, including their fans, expected the Pens to get nearly this far.  If we play Chicago, that'll be part of the rich story of this year's Finals.  If we play Detroit, everyone will forget everything except OMG REMATCH.


----------



## Nic (May 24, 2009)

Robo-Pope said:


> I really want Chicago to win in the West, because then we won't lose track of the storyline of Pittsburgh's epic surge at the end of the season to go from a sub-.500 team to a 3-0 lead in the Eastern Conference Finals.  Nobody, including their fans, expected the Pens to get nearly this far.  If we play Chicago, that'll be part of the rich story of this year's Finals.  If we play Detroit, everyone will forget everything except OMG REMATCH.



well the pens really just failed to play at their level of talent to be honest.  So it's like they only have themselves to blame for it.  Even though I'm a red wings fan, I do like Chicago's storyline and here is another team loaded with talent.


----------



## Tools (May 24, 2009)

Robo-Pope said:


> I really want Chicago to win in the West, because then we won't lose track of the storyline of Pittsburgh's epic surge at the end of the season to go from a sub-.500 team to a 3-0 lead in the Eastern Conference Finals.  Nobody, including their fans, expected the Pens to get nearly this far.  If we play Chicago, that'll be part of the rich story of this year's Finals.  If we play Detroit, everyone will forget everything except OMG REMATCH.



Yup that's pretty much it. But if Detroit wins tonight, in my opinion, they win the series for sure. I mean, Game 5 is going to be in Detroit, and they destroyed Chicago there (Game 2 not as much). But I agree, if it Penguins vs. Red Wings, it'll pretty much be a rematch.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 24, 2009)

Nic said:


> well the pens really just failed to play at their level of talent to be honest.  So it's like they only have themselves to blame for it.


I don't think that's a fair assessment at all.  The Pens have two of the three best players in the league, but behind that, they're not exactly loaded.  They just put together some chemistry at the right time, and now they're on fire.


----------



## cygnus (May 24, 2009)

Imagine if Sykora was playing, and well too...


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 24, 2009)

cygnus said:


> Imagine if Sykora was playing, and well too...


I'd rather have Satan.  He's still a monster when he has the motivation.
Sykkie was always just a scorer.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 25, 2009)

Aw, man, Chicago's falling apart at the seams. It was Huet's second game these playoffs and now his save percentage is .844. Not to write Chicago off yet, but it's pretty hard to have a lot of optimism left after a loss like that.

It's frustrating how badly this reflects on the Canucks. If the Canucks had played this Hawks team in the second round, they would have won no doubt.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 25, 2009)

The Big Mumbo said:


> It's frustrating how badly this reflects on the Canucks. If the Canucks had played this Hawks team in the second round, they would have won no doubt.


I think you're (1) underestimating Detroit, and (2) not looking at matchups well enough.  Detroit does best against free-flowing, run-and-gun teams, frustrating them offensively with a good trapping strategy and then forcing mistakes on the weaker back end.  Optimally, you want a strong defensive team that can match the Wings physically and create chances off the cycle in the offensive zone.  The Hawks were a bad matchup for Vancouver; Detroit is a bad matchup for the Hawks.

Now, on paper, it looks like the Penguins are fucked.  However, Pittsburgh is a more patient offensive team than most with similar firepower, and was the best even-strength offensive team in the league this season (even counting their midseason struggles).  They also do a very good job killing penalties, and the power play is Detroit's bread and butter.  So it's actually a fairly even matchup.


----------



## ximkoyra (May 25, 2009)

*
In hindsight, I would love to have seen how Chicago would fare against Anaheim.  I didn't really follow the regular season too much and didn't realize how good Chicago really was.  They're like the Wings all the way down to the suspect goalie problems the Wings have suffered through the years.    *



Robo-Pope said:


> Optimally, you want a strong defensive team that can match the Wings physically and create chances off the cycle in the offensive zone.



*Anaheim? *


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 25, 2009)

ximkoyra said:


> Anaheim?


Stop using weird fonts, it makes you look like a douche.

And yes, Anaheim really was the team with the best chance to beat Detroit, and sure enough, they got the series down to the final minutes, where it really could have gone either way.  It just went the Wings' way from there.


----------



## ximkoyra (May 25, 2009)

Robo-Pope said:


> Stop using weird fonts, it makes you look like a douche.
> 
> And yes, Anaheim really was the team with the best chance to beat Detroit, and sure enough, they got the series down to the final minutes, where it really could have gone either way.  It just went the Wings' way from there.



It makes the words exciting   But if it really bothers you 


And it only went to the final minutes thanks to horrible officiating throughout the series.  The refs stole Game 3 and in just the last game alone, there were two obvious penalties on Pronger that weren't called.  And the powerplay that Anaheim tied the game on was because Pronger cross-checked Hudler(?) into the goalie and it was called goalie interference on Detroit.



> we won't lose track of the storyline of Pittsburgh's epic surge at the end of the season to go from a sub-.500 team to a 3-0 lead in the Eastern Conference Finals



NBC has been wanking off a lot to Pittsburgh.  I think that because they will probably work the Marian Hossa story to death, Pittsburgh's journey through this season will actually be more in the spotlight than it would against Chicago just to show how they regained their form or something.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 25, 2009)

ximkoyra said:


> And it only went to the final minutes thanks to horrible officiating throughout the series.  The refs stole Game 3


See, you know why I hate statements like this?  Because if that call had been made differently, the game would have gone to overtime.  Detroit gets, at best, a 50/50 shot at winning that game.


----------



## Countach (May 25, 2009)

fucking chicago, broke my heart.  At lest i did not leave the game, like some of the so called hawks fans did, I sat threw all 6 goals. The 2nd goal when Huet did not even try to stop killed me.  And when Toews scored everyone was thinking comeback and then Hossa fucking ripped my heart out.  I hope i get one more game at the united center.


----------



## Tools (May 25, 2009)

Well these conference finals are pretty much a massacre for the new comers. Looks like it's gonna be Pittsburgh vs. Detroit.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 25, 2009)

It seems pretty common that the Conference finals aren't that close, or at least not as close as you'd expect them to be. We haven't had a seven-gamer since 2006, and even then, the Sabres were just limping into Game 7.

It seems odd, especially since all of the second round series were so close. But then, I guess it's all in how the matchups work out.



Robo-Pope said:


> I think you're (1) underestimating Detroit, and (2) not looking at matchups well enough.  Detroit does best against free-flowing, run-and-gun teams, frustrating them offensively with a good trapping strategy and then forcing mistakes on the weaker back end.  Optimally, you want a strong defensive team that can match the Wings physically and create chances off the cycle in the offensive zone.  The Hawks were a bad matchup for Vancouver; Detroit is a bad matchup for the Hawks.



Well, I guess my main hangup though is that Huet's been bad. Khabi was making saves at the right time in the second round, Huet hasn't been. Goalie injuries are all just a matter of luck though. 

Again it's a bit frustrating since the Canucks do match up pretty well with the Wings - the Canucks went 2-2 against them this season, all of them one-goal games - so while I'm pretty sure the Wings still would have won the series, it would have been closer than this at least.


----------



## cygnus (May 27, 2009)

That was a pretty fortunate series for the Pens I think. They deserved to win handily, yeah, but they got their fair share of good bounces.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 27, 2009)

The Cardiac Canes have had a cardiac arrest (I'm sorry). No miracle comeback this time. And with that we may have our Cup final set tonight. 

Unfortunately it rewards all of those lazy pre-season "expert" panelists who just guess that the year's Stanley Cup final is going to be the same as the last one. According to them we were supposed to get Anaheim/Ottawa last year and Edmonton/Carolina the year before  

Hopefully the result is at least different.


----------



## Prince of Pop (May 27, 2009)

Well I'm glad the Pens swept the Canes anyways. Now that's just left to Detroit and Chicago, I strongly believe that it's gonna be a Red Wings vs Penguins rematch.


----------



## Mael (May 27, 2009)

Not to sound all sour grapes, but the Bruins would've put up more of a fight I'm willing to bet.

Guess it's Stanley Cup 2008 all over again eh?

Hell maybe the Pens can get their revenge.


----------



## Countach (May 27, 2009)

Lets go Hawks, one more game at the UC so i can go to it


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (May 27, 2009)

Come on, Hawks. Two periods tied 0-0. pek Strongly against a Red Wings win, especially to go all the way.


----------



## Countach (May 27, 2009)

OH MY FUCKING GOD

WHAT A FUCKING SAVE 


OVERTIME


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (May 27, 2009)

I just died on the inside.


----------



## Mael (May 27, 2009)

Countach said:


> OH MY FUCKING GOD
> 
> WHAT A FUCKING SAVE
> 
> ...





Miss Pulchritudinous said:


> I just died on the inside.



Stanley Cup 2008 fellas?

Chi-Town and Carolina never had a chance...


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 28, 2009)

Good, made it fast.  Now Detroit has less time to deal with their injuries.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 28, 2009)

So we're starting off the final with back-to-back games - Saturday and Sunday - and then no two-day breaks until between Games 5 and 6 and Games 6 and 7. So Detroit's injuries could really bite them with a schedule like this.

We could have a champ as early as a week from tomorrow. I doubt it though, I get the feeling the series will go longer than five this time.



WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Not to sound all sour grapes, but the Bruins would've put up more of a fight I'm willing to bet.


I'm willing to bet any of the other second-round teams - and some first-round ones - would have put up more of a fight than Carolina did


----------



## Countach (May 28, 2009)

Robo-Pope said:


> Good, made it fast.  Now Detroit has less time to deal with their injuries.



detroit is still gonna win, just like last year


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 28, 2009)

The Big Mumbo said:


> I'm willing to bet any of the other second-round teams - and some first-round ones - would have put up more of a fight than Carolina did


Clearly you underestimate the Penguins.  Add that it was a bad matchup for Carolina (Pittsburgh does the same things they do, just much, much better), and you get a team that looks absolutely dominated.
The Bruins were better than the Canes.  But who else?  Pittsburgh already took out the Caps.


----------



## Tools (May 28, 2009)

Well it's the rematch now...I'm sure it's going to be a very interesting series.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 28, 2009)

Robo-Pope said:


> Clearly you underestimate the Penguins.  Add that it was a bad matchup for Carolina (Pittsburgh does the same things they do, just much, much better), and you get a team that looks absolutely dominated.
> The Bruins were better than the Canes.  But who else?  Pittsburgh already took out the Caps.



Well, I think the Devils and even the Rangers, though not necessarily better than the Canes, might have actually gotten a win out of the Pens rather than being swept.

All I'm saying is that though Carolina was dominated and rightfully so, they are still capable of better than how they played in Games 3 and 4, especially with Cam Ward apparently playing with back spasms toward the end. I'm not underestimating anyone.


----------



## Jimin (May 28, 2009)

OK, not a hockey fan, but I do wanna watch a few games of the Finals. Is there anything I should particularly watch out for? (Storyline, players) I am well aware this is a rematch of last year.


----------



## Countach (May 29, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> OK, not a hockey fan, but I do wanna watch a few games of the Finals. Is there anything I should particularly watch out for? (Storyline, players) I am well aware this is a rematch of last year.



well there is the whole hossa left the pens for detroit because he wanted to be on the team that had the best chance to win the cup thing


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 29, 2009)

Countach said:


> well there is the whole hossa left the pens for detroit because he wanted to be on the team that had the best chance to win the cup thing


Yeah, but Pens fans for the most part don't care.  If Hossa had signed with us, we'd be in salary cap hell, not the Stanley Cup Finals.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 30, 2009)

Yeah it's pretty hard to get attached to a guy who plays for your team only half a season. He came in under the impression that he would be a rental, I believe, so it's not like it's shocking that he went somewhere else.

If Hossa had re-signed, the Pens would be in a similar situation to what Calgary is facing right now due to their acquisition of Jokinen.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 30, 2009)

Close game so far, I hope Detroit comes away with the win tonight.


----------



## cygnus (May 30, 2009)

Maaaaan. Detroit got every single possible break and bounce that game. This will be a good series.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 31, 2009)

Yikes Detroit lucked out big time. Too bad Pittsburgh didn't get that penalty shot when Zetterberg put his hand on the puck on Osgood's back. It might have changed the entire game, but then again with Detroit's luck in that game Osgood would have stopped the penalty shot.

Pittsburgh outplaying the other team in the first game and still losing? Sounds like the Caps series to me, and we all know how that turned out.


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 31, 2009)

I swear to god that Detroit has God on their side. You cannot have that many post shots and ignored penalties than they did and not have a higher power dictating it.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jun 1, 2009)

Well that was pretty much a carbon copy of Game 1. Almost anyway.

Awesome seeing Malkin go after Zetterberg though.


----------



## cygnus (Jun 3, 2009)

Haha. Well....I guess thats how it goes. Get outplayed and win. So the Pens just have to try and lose 3 more games and they'll win the cup!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 4, 2009)

cygnus said:


> Haha. Well....I guess thats how it goes. Get outplayed and win. So the Pens just have to try and lose 3 more games and they'll win the cup!


If only that worked, if only...

Nice game so far. Tied after the first 1-1.


----------



## cygnus (Jun 4, 2009)

Yewwww. Fleury is finally playing well.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm personally rooting for the Pens though I live in Detroit.  Their fans just seem really dedicated lik us and we won last year so why not.


----------



## cygnus (Jun 9, 2009)

Phewww.....

I think whichever goalie plays better in game 7 is going to decide the winner.


----------



## haily1 (Jun 9, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> I'm personally rooting for the Pens though I live in Detroit.  Their fans just seem really dedicated lik us and we won last year so why not.



Because even if the Pens don't win it this year, they are going to be in the running for atleast the next 5 or 6 years in a row (barring, ofcourse, some freak, season-ending injury for either Malkin or Crosby). 

That, and I HATE pens fans


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jun 10, 2009)

What. A. Fucking. Game.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2009)

Game 7 huh, should be interesting.

Go Red Wings!


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jun 12, 2009)

Pens are taking it


----------



## cygnus (Jun 12, 2009)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay. The Talbot and Fleury show.

EDIT - haha the isocam guy on NHL.com is getting told off at the moment. They keep talking about not having IFB. And some Rick guy is apparently important haha.


----------



## SPN (Jun 13, 2009)

Game 7 gets every Canadian a little wet in the pants... or is that just me?

Game 7 in the finals is like sex before going to war, best day of your life followed by "wait how many months until I get to feel that again?"


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jun 13, 2009)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jun 13, 2009)

Congrats Pens, you outplayed Detroit for most of the series, so you deserve it.

Now personally I can't wait for July 1.


----------



## nanni (Jun 21, 2009)

beer and hockey. Canadiens are sold!
NHL.com - News


> *Molson family reaches deal to purchase Canadiens*
> 
> MONTREAL – George N. Gillett Jr and Geoff Molson announced today that they have reached an agreement in principle for the sale of the Gillett family's interests in the Montreal Canadiens Hockey Club, the Bell Centre and Gillett Entertainment Group. They will hold a news conference as soon as the agreement is finalized.
> 
> ...


----------



## -Excellence- (Jun 25, 2009)

With the NHL draft just a day away who do you guys think is going first overall?


----------



## Tiger (Jun 28, 2009)

The results were not surprising.

I was a little disappointed that my team didn't attempt to move up though. (Oilers)

But apparently we're very actively trying to get Josh Harding from the Wild...so that'd be cool 

[edit] Oh, and Philly - the team to beat next season?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jun 28, 2009)

All that hooplah and the draft goes basically as expected. Tavares, Hedman, and Duchene should all be making their team lineups next season though considering the state those teams are currently in.

I'm very happy with the Canucks' pick of Schroeder, total steal as the 22nd pick (he was forecasted at 15th) even though we really could use a prospect D or two.

Also, Philly's trade for Pronger is ridiculous. They're way the hell over the cap already, so hey, let's pick up a guy who's signed for $6.25 mil, and give up two first-round draft picks for him no less. They're going to have to dump pretty hard in the off-season.

Second biggest bonehead move goes to Calgary, who traded for Bouwmeester's rights. They can't afford Bouwmeester at all. They've got nearly half their cap tied up in four guys - Iginla, Jokinen, Phaneuf, and Kiprusoff - already, they can't afford to even begin to resign Cammalleri or Bertuzzi, and now they want to add a guy who will likely cost about $7 mill. At least Calgary didn't give up too much for the rights, because good God how can they even begin to fit him under the cap.

Also I'm very excited that Gaborik has bought a house in Vancouver (the rumor of him coming here has been floating around ever since Demitra signed here). Hopefully he can stay healthy, because when he can, he's just a ridiculously talented young sniper. I am getting nervous about the Sedins though, still no contract extension on that front, and they are borderline irreplaceable at this point.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jun 28, 2009)

Law said:


> [edit] Oh, and Philly - the team to beat next season?


Because they traded away a bunch of their talent for more straight-up brutality?  They got absolutely hosed on that deal, and Pronger's not exactly young.  The Flyers are going to struggle to score, even if they can get under the cap without having to dump one of their stars.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 1, 2009)

I didn't realize they were already over the cap. All I knew was that they were really good this year, and added something that improved their defense.

Pronger is public enemy #1 where I call home, but that doesn't mean I can't admit his value.

Here's a post by a mod on the HFBoards concerning tonight's Oilers fiasco:
(CHED and Team 1260 are the major sports radio stations in Edmonton)



			
				Cloned said:
			
		

> Team 1260: Yes! Heatley!
> 
> Oiler fans: Yes! Heatley!
> 
> ...



And after all is said and done, Heatley may have been sleeping the entire time this was going on - never having been asked to waive his NMC at all. Sather may just laugh and take his attractive city and huge wallet to Hossa/Cammalleri, and Tambellini might give Murray the finger and pull out...leaving him to pay Heatley's 4 mill bonus, and possibly making Heatley sit for the season.

As for why, someone leaked the deal - and then 2 minutes before the deadline it was revealed that the deadline was 24 hours and 2 minutes later. So Heatley reportedly nixed the deal. Twenty minutes later, JP Barry (Heatley's agent) says Heatley never nixed the deal. NYR come to the table with an offer lower than the Oilers...and no deal is made. Ottawa says Heatley will sleep on it, Barry makes it sound like Heatley was never asked to waive anything.

If it turns out the dealing was shady, Ottawa can be held accountable and charged with tampering. If the league finds this to be the case, and NYR get Heatley - the Oilers could receive a couple million dollars and a draft pick.

Holy drama Batman.


----------



## cygnus (Jul 1, 2009)

Haha. That crazy Heater. I can't tell if he's a douchebag or if he's just unlucky.

Random Atlantic cap biznas.

Philly is going to have to trade Briere, I can't see another way for them to stay under the cap.

If I were Shero, I'd be aiming to dump Dupuis for a draft pick, resign Zigomanis, Fedotenko and Scuderi and fill the rest with WB/S players.

Are the Rangers ever going to sack-up and rebuild properly or are they going to continue dumping half their roster every year?

I wonder if the Islanders are going to fluke a run into the playoffs this year.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 1, 2009)

Tavares plays like Stamkos this year.

You heard it here first 

As for the Rangers, I fully expect them to have Hossa by the end of the day.

Rumors keep circulating that Tambellini is trying to trade Souray for Jack Johnson+...I don't think I like that rumor. I saw a stat sheet that calculates a player's value for his cost, compared with his TOI and what calibre of player he plays against - Fedotenko topped that list as the most valuable pound for pound asset.


----------



## Hiroshi (Jul 1, 2009)

Robo-Pope said:


> Because they traded away a bunch of their talent for more straight-up brutality?  They got absolutely hosed on that deal, and Pronger's not exactly young.  The Flyers are going to struggle to score, even if they can get under the cap without having to dump one of their stars.


I was pissed at the Flyers in the NHL Draft this year.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jul 1, 2009)

Eesh, Sedins went a bit expensive in Van city - 6.1 mill per year for 5 years - so there isn't really room for another top-level FA like Gaborik unless a defenseman gets moved.

Calgary landed Bouwmeester officially now - 6.6 mill, I'll be interested to see how they plan on fitting all this under the cap while sitll having a third and fourth line - while apparently Heatley is now accepting the trade to Edmonton (apparently). Ohlund signed with Tampa Bay for seven years - no surprise at all he left us - and Hossa's apparently going to be a Blackhawk. 

Also lol at Montreal for trading for Gomez, the man with the worst contract in the entire league. And apparently now they're throwing offers at Hossa, Gaborik, and Havlat. Smells of desperation over there.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 1, 2009)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Eesh, Sedins went a bit expensive in Van city - 6.1 mill per year for 5 years - so there isn't really room for another top-level FA like Gaborik unless a defenseman gets moved.
> 
> Calgary landed Bouwmeester officially now - 6.6 mill, I'll be interested to see how they plan on fitting all this under the cap while sitll having a third and fourth line - *while apparently Heatley is now accepting the trade to Edmonton* (apparently). Ohlund signed with Tampa Bay for seven years - no surprise at all he left us - and Hossa's apparently going to be a Blackhawk.
> 
> Also lol at Montreal for trading for Gomez, the man with the worst contract in the entire league. And apparently now they're throwing offers at Hossa, Gaborik, and Havlat. Smells of desperation over there.



Source nao.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jul 1, 2009)

^^^No great sources, just the usual rumor sites. I emphasized "apparently."

Also, ina ctual news, some big free agents are starting to go:

Hossa now a Blackhawk, 12 years $52 mill.

And more minor news:

Roloson now an Islander, 2 years $5 mill.

Anderson now an Av, 2 years $3.6 mill. Pretty good deal if you ask me, he had a .924 save percentage last season, third in the league. Sure, his GAA was a bit bloated but that's what playing for the Panthers will do to you.

Blackhawks look dangerous right now - Hossa's only a $5.2 mill cap hit with that contract, which is fantastic, though one could argue he's a little on the overrated side and he'll be 42 at the end of that contract. For the time being it's a fantastic acquisition though.

EDIT: Scratch that, Havlat signing isn't official yet.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah, Heatley still hasn't decided yet.

Blackhawks really want this to happen, huh? And Hossa seems happier playing a support role than being the star anyway.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 1, 2009)

Oilers sign Khabibulin to a 4 year/ $15 mill deal.
The fact it's under 4/year makes me a happy panda.


----------



## cygnus (Jul 1, 2009)

Heatley accepted the deal to Edmonton. The Oilers are giving up a loooot.

EDIT: And who woulda thought, the Rangers sign another risky overpriced forward! 7.5 million a year for Gabs. Could be interesting.... and I guess if Gaborik is healthy he's a big improvement over Gomez...


----------



## Tiger (Jul 1, 2009)

Heatley hasn't accepted it yet, and our owner 'Batman' the GM, President of Operations, the coaches and for some reason Steve McIntyre are visiting Heatley for a face to face meeting.

To an oiler fan, this deal would mean we lose Cogliano (fastest skater in the all-star game) and Smid (a huge maybe defenseman with a lot of aggression) for a top-3 LW in the league and an obvious head-case.

We also GET to erase the abortion that is Dustin Penner from our salary cap...and that's the one thing that has people most excited. Aside from, you know...someone with the potential to score 50 alongside Hemsky that is.

[edit] Interestingly enough, the deal NYR signed Gaborik for was the exact same length and cap hit that Heatley is signed for.


----------



## cygnus (Jul 1, 2009)

Man, i figured that by now the Heatley bullshit would have subsided.... I think I'll just forget about him until its completely official and plastered everywhere.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jul 1, 2009)

Well it was exciting when Gaborik bought a house in Vancouver last month, but there was no way in hell that we could even come close to matching that 7.5 mill offer. Gaborik is a health risk but when he plays, he's one of the best in the league, definitely. I mean he got 13 goals and 10 assists in the 17 games he played last season.

Meanwhile Montreal is the case study for the perils of rebuilding your team through the open market. Cammalleri was a good signing (potentially anyway, we'll have to see how he does outside of Calgary) but they traded for Gomez, who has the worst contract in the league, and they signed Gionta for too much money. They still haven't addressed their problems like their old and slow defense and lack of reliable goaltending.

Heatley...just plain knows how to piss people off  He pretty much has to leave Ottawa now though, no one there is going to want him after all this shit.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 2, 2009)

lol...Heatleygate as we're calling it over here in E-Town.

Either:

1. Heatley still doesn't want to play for Edmonton, but was too much of a pussy to say that straight-up to Oiler brass who visited him.
2. Heatley REALLY hates the Senators and is completely confident he has called Murray on his bluff that he would only trade Heater if the other team paid the 4 mill...and told Oiler brass something to that degree when they met.
3. He seriously is missing half the screws in his skull, and no team will want him...ever.

Either way, he held the Senators over a barrel today on the best day of free agency. So they hate him, and will never play him. And if it's option 1 or 3, the Oilers will pull their offer off the table and Edmonton will never take him. And after the last 2-3 days of drama...I'm seriously wondering if there is another team in the NHL willing to trade for him.

If it's 1 or 3, highest odds are that Heatley's suspended and sits out this season and misses Team Canada as well.

Senators look bush-league for how they handled it, and Heatley looks like a punk-bitch. 

As an Oiler fan, I hope they pull their offer and focus their energy on convincing Jagr to come back to the NHL. He actually WANTS to play for us.

The worst part of not making this deal...is that we still have Penner.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jul 2, 2009)

The thing about Heatley is that there will always be teams who want him, because he produces. Look, Philly was so desperate for a goalie they went and signed goddamn Emery. If the saga wears through the summer, he'll get moved somewhere else, because both him and the team that makes an offer will obviously both be desperate to do something.

We'll know for sure tomorrow what the deal is, since Ottawa's paid the signing bonus now. If Heatley still refuses to budge tomorrow, then the deal is as good as dead. 

Edmonton probably should move on. Not just from the perspective that he's a diva douchebag, but that although he does score a lot, his production's declined the last two seasons, and his contract goes another five seasons at $7.5 mill with a potentially falling salary cap. So if he continues his decline he won't be worth it at all in a few seasons. Add to that he has a shitty attitude and you've got a player who could wind up making the rest of his team play lousy.

But hey, regarding Penner, if it's any consolation...Gomez's contract is even worse. Gomez had one less goal, and his cap hit is over $7 mill  I still can't get over what a dumb move that was by Montreal.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jul 2, 2009)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Meanwhile Montreal is the case study for the perils of rebuilding your team through the open market. Cammalleri was a good signing (potentially anyway, we'll have to see how he does outside of Calgary) but they traded for Gomez, who has the worst contract in the league, and they signed Gionta for too much money. They still haven't addressed their problems like their old and slow defense and lack of reliable goaltending.


And now they can't sign Kovalev... come on, Ray Shero.


----------



## cygnus (Jul 2, 2009)

Haha. Thats about as likely as the Beauchemin rumours I reckon.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jul 2, 2009)

Robo-Pope said:


> And now they can't sign Kovalev... come on, Ray Shero.



And pay him what, like $1 mill?

Old, so a one-year deal is definitely possible...seems more like Sundin replacement material to me. Make it happen Gillis


----------



## Tiger (Jul 2, 2009)

lol

"Tambellini and Murray still in trade talks."

I wonder if Heatley called Murray's bluff after all. Tambellini's holding a press-conference tonight...I'll be tuned in.


----------



## cygnus (Jul 3, 2009)

Scuderi is goooooone. 3.4 a year for 4 years. Good on him, he earned it for the obscurity he's lived with til now.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jul 3, 2009)

cygnus said:


> Scuderi is goooooone. 3.4 a year for 4 years. Good on him, he earned it for the obscurity he's lived with til now.


Yeah, I think the Pens' point in telling him to look for offers elsewhere was (1) get as much money as you can, you've earned it, and (2) we're sorry, we love you to death, but we simply do not have the resources to pay you what you're worth.

C'mon Kovalev.  Make it happen Ray...


----------



## Tiger (Jul 3, 2009)

Apparently we're still gunning for Heatley.

My only hope, is that once we stop thinking about him, we still trade Penner to Murray for a pick. Then we can woo Jagr back to the NHL, and sign a 3rd line C who knows what a face-off is.

Blair Betts should only make 1-1.25 mill this year and is a 3C who flourished under Renney. That's an obvious signing in my eyes.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 5, 2009)

God how did I not see this thread?

Anyone know who the Pens are looking to sign? Because no matter where I go I can't find news on it. I mean the PensBlog only tells you who we signed and stuff.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jul 5, 2009)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> God how did I not see this thread?
> 
> Anyone know who the Pens are looking to sign? Because no matter where I go I can't find news on it. I mean the PensBlog only tells you who we signed and stuff.


We have nearly a full team and not a lot of cap room, so we're looking to make some quiet signings.  Probably a good defensive defenseman and maybe a winger on the cheap.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 5, 2009)

Would the Pens take Robert Nilsson from Edmonton for a 2nd or 3rd pick? That seems to be one of the proposals tossed around the boards I post on.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jul 5, 2009)

Law said:


> Would the Pens take Robert Nilsson from Edmonton for a 2nd or 3rd pick? That seems to be one of the proposals tossed around the boards I post on.


A center with a 2m cap hit who's bounced between the AHL and NHL?  There are three things in that sentence the Penguins would not want to touch. (current backlog at center, near the cap already, need proven commodities for that kind of money)


----------



## Tiger (Jul 5, 2009)

Nilsson isn't a C, and the only reason he was in the AHL was because him and MacT had a terrible working relationship. So it was either - he sits in the pressbox for no reason, or plays in Springfield.

You'd have to actually see him play, rather than rely on Google. But if you don't know him, then that would have been the appropriate response, lol


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jul 6, 2009)

Law said:


> Nilsson isn't a C, and the only reason he was in the AHL was because him and MacT had a terrible working relationship. So it was either - he sits in the pressbox for no reason, or plays in Springfield.
> 
> You'd have to actually see him play, rather than rely on Google. But if you don't know him, then that would have been the appropriate response, lol


He's still not good enough to justify $2m, and the Penguins have to get maximum value out of every contract right now.
He's listed as a center everywhere, and the Penguins have so many NHL-caliber centers that they're already using two as wingers regularly, sometimes as many as four.  What does he play, though?
He's also a lefty shot, and the Penguins are overloaded with those as well.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 6, 2009)

Robo-Pope said:


> We have nearly a full team and not a lot of cap room, so we're looking to make some quiet signings.  Probably a good defensive defenseman and maybe a winger on the cheap.


Ah okay thanks. I've only been watching the sport for like 3-4 years and still don't know a lot about other players in the league. Not to mention little details in rules and such.

I'm gonna miss Scuds and Gill though.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jul 6, 2009)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> Ah okay thanks. I've only been watching the sport for like 3-4 years and still don't know a lot about other players in the league. Not to mention little details in rules and such.
> 
> I'm gonna miss Scuds and Gill though.


Gill, not really.  He was a cool guy, but a middling defenseman.
Scuderi, on the other hand, will be missed.  He deserved his payday though, and the Pens didn't have the money to give it to him.  So Shero essentially told him to walk.  Honorable guy, that Ray Shero.


----------



## nanni (Jul 6, 2009)

Damn Alex Kovalev going to Ottawa? That ain't gonna be good for the Habs Fans and the Team.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 7, 2009)

Robo-Pope said:


> Gill, not really.  He was a cool guy, but a middling defenseman.
> Scuderi, on the other hand, will be missed.  He deserved his payday though, and the Pens didn't have the money to give it to him.  So Shero essentially told him to walk.  Honorable guy, that Ray Shero.


But he was the USS Hal Gill. 

I just loved how when Gill and Scuds were both on the ice they were basically shutting down people nonstop. It's like that combination just was unstoppable or something.


----------



## -Excellence- (Jul 7, 2009)

nanni said:


> Damn Alex Kovalev going to Ottawa? That ain't gonna be good for the Habs Fans and the Team.



I know there was a rally held in Montreal by fans hoping Gainey would keep Kovalev. But is this guy really that big of a loss? There's no doubt he is talented, could be a top 10 forward IMO if he tried. However that's just the case this guy doesn't seem to have the heart to compete on a nightly basis.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jul 7, 2009)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> But he was the USS Hal Gill.
> 
> I just loved how when Gill and Scuds were both on the ice they were basically shutting down people nonstop. It's like that combination just was unstoppable or something.


Gill-Scuderi was actually a poor combination.  Put our two best net-clearers out together?  Either one was much better with the roving hitter Orpik, the shot-blocking Eaton, or the young OFD Letang.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 9, 2009)

Robo-Pope said:


> He's still not good enough to justify $2m, and the Penguins have to get maximum value out of every contract right now.
> He's listed as a center everywhere, and the Penguins have so many NHL-caliber centers that they're already using two as wingers regularly, sometimes as many as four.  What does he play, though?
> He's also a lefty shot, and the Penguins are overloaded with those as well.



We can't justify his contract either, which is why they'll be trying to get a 3rd for him from a team who has excess cap and a dry well of young talent. Lowe almost dragged this team into hell with his terrible contracts. Glad he doesn't make the decisions anymore. He would have signed Roloson to a 4 year contract at 4 mill per. 

Nilsson played LW alongside Sam Gagner.


----------



## cygnus (Jul 10, 2009)

Pens got McKee, about 2 mil in cap space left. I'd like to see them move Dupuis and Godard and bring in a 2.5 mil winger for Malkin (how much space did they leave last year for minor league movement and injuries?) but they're in a pretty good position, especially if Tangradi makes the team.

They have the first couple months to mess around with line combinations until Talbot comes back and give Caputi and Tangradi a chance to prove themselves.

The Caps and Ducks are both going to be very competitive next year.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jul 11, 2009)

Look for Chicago to make either one big move or a few small ones. They're $4.5 mill over the cap right now. They'll probably try to move Huet, but I doubt there will be many takers for his awful contract and then they'd have like 1 mill for a number-one goalie - though you couldn't really call Huet much of a number-one as it is. Chicago probably shouldn't have signed Hossa.

Washington will have the same problems next season as they did this past one. Anaheim will definitely be good next season, they've just got some retirement issues to work out the year after that.

Ugh...Nucks signed Raycroft as the backup. So basically we're finally going to give Cory Schneider some starts and have Raycroft as a last resort, or Lou's just going to play practically every game. The latter sounds more likely actually. But not looking forward to ever seeing Raycroft in net.

$5.6 mill left to sign a number-five or -six defenseman and then two bottom-six forwards...although one of those spots will no doubt go to Cody Hodgson. So it's very doable with cap space left. Some fans are expecting another top-six forward but I'm pretty sure that's what the Samuelsson signing was for.


----------



## -Excellence- (Jul 12, 2009)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Look for Chicago to make either one big move or a few small ones. They're $4.5 mill over the cap right now. They'll probably try to move Huet, but I doubt there will be many takers for his awful contract and then they'd have like 1 mill for a number-one goalie - though you couldn't really call Huet much of a number-one as it is. Chicago probably shouldn't have signed Hossa.
> 
> Washington will have the same problems next season as they did this past one. Anaheim will definitely be good next season, they've just got some retirement issues to work out the year after that.
> 
> ...



There's no way Chicago trades Huet, who would be their starter? Crawford? If anything they'll try and move Brian Campbell.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jul 12, 2009)

cygnus said:


> Pens got McKee, about 2 mil in cap space left. I'd like to see them move Dupuis and Godard and bring in a 2.5 mil winger for Malkin (how much space did they leave last year for minor league movement and injuries?) but they're in a pretty good position, especially if Tangradi makes the team.
> 
> They have the first couple months to mess around with line combinations until Talbot comes back and give Caputi and Tangradi a chance to prove themselves.
> 
> The Caps and Ducks are both going to be very competitive next year.


I can't see Tangradi making the team this year, guy's young as fuck.  Still a project.  Don't listen to the hype.

Malkin will probably center Tank and Talbot again.  It was a great line near the end of last year, and expect it to be back in force.  If we get a winger, he'll play with Staalsy once Talbot returns.


----------



## cygnus (Jul 22, 2009)

Isles signed Biron. So now they have DiPietro, Roloson AND Biron. They do have the cap space to screw around, but is this just to motivate DiPietro or are they planning something?


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jul 22, 2009)

cygnus said:


> The Caps and Ducks are both going to be very competitive next year.


Whoa, I just noticed this statement.  The Caps?  They've let a poor defensive corps actually get _worse_.  They'll score a lot of goals and get bounced anyway because they'll give up just as many.  A good passing team like the Pens will eat them alive next year.

The Ducks, however, will be really, really good.  They had more than enough NHL-caliber defensemen, so they got a ridiculous amount of offense out of Philly for the aging Pronger.  That team is going to be scary.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 22, 2009)

Robo-Pope said:


> The Ducks, however, will be really, really good.  They had more than enough NHL-caliber defensemen, so they got a ridiculous amount of offense out of Philly for the aging Pronger.  That team is going to be scary.



I do agree that the Ducks will be really good next year...but what's this "ridiculous" offense you're speaking of? Joffrey Lupul's 25 goals and 25 assists vs Pronger's 11 goals and 37 assists seems like a wash in the "offense" category. And Pronger is umpteen times more valuable to a team when they don't have the puck. Even when they do, Lupul is a player that disappears for games at a time.

The picks Anaheim got are obviously unproven, and then a defenseman with no offensive potential.

Lupul will score 20 next year if he's lucky, and will get less points than Pronger overall.

Not that I'm saying it's a bad deal, because it isn't. However, Anaheim won't really feel it pay off for a year or so when those picks grow. For next year, Pronger will lift Philadelphia better than Lupul lifts Anaheim. So the short-term advantage goes to Philly. (I'm not biased...I dislike both those guys, but I hate Pronger. We hold hockey grudges in Edmonton)

Agreed on Washington - they'll sail through the regular season on the shoulders of Ovie, Semin and Green - and then get knocked out by a more seasoned, all-around team in the playoffs.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 23, 2009)

WWWWHHHOOOOO THANK YOU!!!
OF COURSE THE DUCKS WILL BE GOOD!!!

SBISA IS A MONSTER (Deviation)
(Coincidentally, the two players he owns are now in the same div as the Ducks.
Schenn: Kings and Glennie:Stars)

I love our team for the upcoming season. Bob Murray has made some amazing moves. Now he just needs to resign Rob Niedermayer.

Perry-Getzlaf-Ryan
Selanne-Koivu-Lupul
R.Nied-Marchant-Ebbett
Parros-Miller-Brown

S.Nied-Wiz
Whitney-Boynton
(Pair of Festerling, Salcido, Mikkelson, Mccarty)

I personally want Giguere to be our starting goalie again but if it comes to Hiller, I don't mind. That guy was spectacular for us during the reg season and especially the playoffs and he definitely deserves a starting job.



Law said:


> The picks Anaheim got are obviously unproven, and then a defenseman with *no offensive potential.*



Jake Gardiner's stats:
2005-06: 16pts in 21 games
2006-07: 32pts in 19 games and 7pts in 11 games
2007-08: 48 pts in 24 games and 15pts in 11 games.

Albeit those stats were from high school but that is still offensive potential.

First year college:
39-3-18-21
Those stats aren't bad for a freshman. 44 points spread out in an 82 game season.

I hope the Caps do good as well.


----------



## -Excellence- (Jul 23, 2009)

TBH I'm not completely sold on Hiller just yet, how many times have we seen a goalie have a great season yet unable to repeat that the next season? Giguere just had a bad season, one which he had to endure the lose of his father and his sons condition. However if you look at his previous stats from 06-07, 07-08 etc. He can get the job done.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 25, 2009)

That is why I am hoping Jiggy will be starter again.


----------



## cygnus (Jul 28, 2009)

....why does it matter? If Hiller plays poorly, Giguere will be the starter; and if he is the starter and plays well he keeps the job. Where is the problem? You could potentially have two very capable number 1's and you're complaining?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 4, 2009)

Nonono I'm not complaining at all. I love both Hiller and Jiggy but seeing how much Jiggy has done for our franchise, he deserves to be a starter. This is NOTHING against Hiller.


----------



## cygnus (Aug 7, 2009)

haha, judging by the videos of his cup parade thing, Crosby could get some seriously hot Halifax pussy. My lord.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 16, 2009)

Who do you think is better Bruins or Penguins??


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 20, 2009)

I decided to go to the Penguins!


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh and i think that the Penguins are gonna win!


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Sep 8, 2009)

Luongo now a career Canuck with an absolutely glorious $5.3 mill cap hit pek

We're like 3 million over the cap though and we've got too many d-men now that we have Schneider and Ehrhoff, so Bieksa's probably looking at a new home.

Meanwhile Balsillie's chances have gone from one percent to zero.


----------



## cygnus (Sep 16, 2009)

Pre-season is under way!


----------



## 303aegiszx (Sep 16, 2009)

Pre-season has started!

Hopefully it'll be another exciting year.


----------



## cygnus (Oct 2, 2009)

Season has started!

Duchene looks like he might have a pretty impressive season.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Oct 2, 2009)

cygnus said:


> Season has started!
> 
> Duchene looks like he might have a pretty impressive season.


Ah, Jump to Conclusions Week.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 3, 2009)

Robo-Pope said:


> Ah, Jump to Conclusions Week.



No kidding.

Detroit lost the first game of the season to St. Louis?

WELL I GUESS NO STANLEY CUP THIS YEAR


----------



## cygnus (Oct 4, 2009)

Pittsburgh to win 82 games this year!!

I'm well on the Duchene bandwagon. Dude is ridiculously fast.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 4, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3psZ4zVLjx4[/YOUTUBE]

Oh Bulin.


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 6, 2009)

F Yes Flyers 3-0-0.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Oct 7, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> F Yes Flyers 3-0-0.


We're going to have an entertaining division this year.

Also, I want to see what happens to the Caps when they come up against a good offensive team.  The score is going to be something like 7-5.


----------



## Thorn (Oct 7, 2009)

The Flyer's D was pretty awful in the game.  However, I'm happy with the outcome of the shootout.  Richards is the man.


----------



## Denji (Oct 7, 2009)

Well, my Hurricanes (lol) finally got a win last night. 

I'm very impressed with Colorado. Anderson and Duchene are looking great, not to mention the Avalanche's team play. If they can keep this up (that's a HUGE "if"), they might be able to make the playoffs.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 8, 2009)

Anderson showed that he can be a great goalie last year with the Panthers, but hasn't played a whole lot of NHL games so the question mark is if he'll be able to put a full season together. Still the Avs signed him cheap, so they got a big bargain regardless.

The Avs are in one of the weaker divisions - it's basically the Canucks and Flames duking it out for the crown while the Oilers and Wild watch - so they actually have a bit of a chance anyway.

My Canucks were 0-3-0 to start after Luongo looked really shaky - he's always been a slow starter, specifically in October, but not this slow - but the 7-1 shellacking of Montreal tonight to get the win was encouraging. To be fair, Montreal was coming off a loss to Calgary the night before, but still, 7 goals.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 8, 2009)

Law said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3psZ4zVLjx4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Oh Bulin.



Yea, I watched that. 



The Big Mumbo said:


> Anderson showed that he can be a great goalie last year with the Panthers, but hasn't played a whole lot of NHL games so the question mark is if he'll be able to put a full season together. Still the Avs signed him cheap, so they got a big bargain regardless.
> 
> The Avs are in one of the weaker divisions - it's basically the Canucks and Flames duking it out for the crown while the Oilers and Wild watch - so they actually have a bit of a chance anyway.
> 
> *My Canucks were 0-3-0 to start after Luongo looked really shaky - he's always been a slow starter, specifically in October, but not this slow - but the 7-1 shellacking of Montreal tonight to get the win was encouraging. To be fair, Montreal was coming off a loss to Calgary the night before, but still, 7 goals.*



Yea, finally Canucks got a win. It was awesome to watch the 7-1 victory. Lets hope the Canucks can keep it up.


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 8, 2009)

Flyers v. Penguins tonight. Oh man I can't wait. Too bad it isn't on TV though.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 8, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Flyers v. Penguins tonight. Oh man I can't wait. Too bad it isn't on TV though.



I got it on TV here, on a channel labled as "HD Sports"

Think it might be Fox Sports Net, as there is the FSN logo in the top right. I have like 7 channels labled as "HDSP" (HD Sports.) and the vast majority don't have anything on right now... but there's the Pittsburgh vs Philadelphia game one one, and the only other with anything on has the Anaheim vs Boston.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 9, 2009)

6-1 over Boston whhoooo!! OV looks like hes gonna rip it up this year. AGAIN.
NHL Centre Ice has a free preview right now I think so you guys can watch all the games. It might only be in Canada though Im not sure.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 10, 2009)

After a tough loss to Calgary, Oilers absolutely need to beat Montreal tonight.

They kept up with, and physically dominated a much better team in Calgary, if they can't do that and more against a much weaker, slower team - something is really wrong.

~~

Clean or dirty? To me, a huge, huge fan of Souray - Iginla didn't try to injure him, but it was an incredibly lazy play on his part. Not malicious, but absolutely irresponsible.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvN6TBLy-wQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 15, 2009)

just got back from Dallas Stars game vs Nashville


total team effort.     6-0 Stars


a few goal posts too.   it was 4-0 after 1 period  LOL

Im gonna enjoy this year.   I got season tickets too


----------



## Tiger (Oct 15, 2009)

Aren't those Leafs awesome?

Toronto sportscaster: "It makes you wonder...are we going to win a game this season?"


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Oct 15, 2009)

Law said:


> Clean or dirty? To me, a huge, huge fan of Souray - Iginla didn't try to injure him, but it was an incredibly lazy play on his part. Not malicious, but absolutely irresponsible.


Souray lost an edge at a terrible time.  There's not much Iginla could do about that, and he was shaken up a bit too because Souray caused him to go into the boards awkwardly as well.  Sucks for Souray, but Iginla did nothing wrong.



The Penguins are a machine right now.  They're not blowing teams out, but they're consistently outplaying them, and I've yet to see a game where I could say we got lucky.  This could be a really good season.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 15, 2009)

Souray lost an edge due to a stick in his skates.

Like I said, not dirty to me - just lazy and irresponsible. Some officials around the league are trying to make stick-contact when skating into a corner an automatic penalty...but I think that's a bit out of control.

It's not what Iginla did, but what he didn't do that caused the fall. Not only that, but it wasn't the fall that concussed Souray - it was the unfortunate aftermath of Iginla's knee driving his face into the boards as Iginla fell too.

If Souray wasn't currently on the IR - it wouldn't be an issue. It was a penalty, served by Iginla - and that's about it. The fact that it ended up with a concussion is just unfortunate. But plays like that have ended in much worse, and I think players need to take responsibility for their own, and other's safety as they're skating hard into the corner.

I expected the Penguins to be strong...what I didn't expect was the Rangers.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 15, 2009)

Law said:


> I expected the Penguins to be strong...what I didn't expect was the Rangers.


Gaborik's 6 goals haven't hurt.

If Gaborik actually manages to stay healthy enough to play most of the year, the Rangers are dangerous. Gaborik's been over a point-per-game every season for the last five seasons.

The scary thing about Gaborik though is that even when he comes back from a long-term injury, there's no time where he has to ease back into things. He hops back on the ice and right away he's a goal machine. 

The red flag is that he's never played a full season before.



You know this Canucks schedule is hell. They're in the middle of a one-game-in-eight-days stretch right now - because you know the beginning of the season is when you need a long break. There's also a fourteen-game road trip in the middle of the season due to the Olympics being in Vancouver, and there's fourteen pairs of games on back-to-back nights - and then some of these pairs are only a day apart from each other! That wouldn't be so bad (I think that many pairs looks about standard around the League) except most of them require travel between the two games. Combine that with the fact that it's the West and so there's way more travel, and they've got five major injuries already, including one of the Sedins...

Well it's a good excuse if this year turns out to be a disappointment anyway.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 15, 2009)

Calgary, and then Edmonton travel the most distance of all the teams. Calgary travels over 86,000 clicks, while some Eastern conference teams travel less than half that amount.

Is that fair? And does it even _really_ matter?


The TSN analysts predict that if he stays healthy the whole season - Gaborik could pull off 60 goals this year. Would love to see that.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Oct 16, 2009)

Law said:


> Calgary, and then Edmonton travel the most distance of all the teams. Calgary travels over 86,000 clicks, while some Eastern conference teams travel less than half that amount.
> 
> Is that fair? And does it even _really_ matter?


Detroit gets a pretty brutal travel schedule too, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Free Gobbie (Oct 16, 2009)

Go Sharks!

Don't melt down again like y'all did last year!


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 16, 2009)

Robo-Pope said:


> Detroit gets a pretty brutal travel schedule too, if I'm not mistaken.



Not that bad, they're toward the lower end of Western teams. They had Europe though.

San Jose had the worst travel last year actually.

Looking at this handy article, it goes

1. Calgary
2. Dallas
3. Phoenix
4. Edmonton
5. Anaheim
6. Vancouver

Which is down from fourth last year, so I can't complain that much I guess. But a 14-game road trip is rough on anybody.


----------



## Denji (Oct 16, 2009)

Cam Ward. Nuff said.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jT1l_i5UOXs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xyloxi (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm new to NHL, I've been a fan of hockey for some time though watching the vastly inferior British leagues. I have a question, why are the Maple Leafs doing so poorly so far? I thought they were supposed to be really good.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 17, 2009)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Not that bad, they're toward the lower end of Western teams. They had Europe though.
> 
> San Jose had the worst travel last year actually.
> 
> ...



Funny, TSN had it:

Calgary, Edmonton, Dallas, Phoenix.

Anyway, not all coaches in the list of long-travelers think it even matters. Personally, I think it's a bit stressful to always be sleeping on airplanes - but at least there's time to go over game film.

Oh no no Xyloxi - Toronto just sucks. Worst team in the east by year end.


----------



## Xyloxi (Oct 18, 2009)

Really? Weren't they good at some point though?


----------



## Tiger (Oct 18, 2009)

> 1917?18, 1921?22, 1931?32, 1941?42, 1944?45, 1946?47, 1947?48, 1948?49, 1950?51, 1961?62, 1962?63, 1963?64, 1966?67



Sure, they used to be real good.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 19, 2009)

Then suddenly there were more than five other teams to play against. 

Also, aaaaaaaaaaaargh one second too late.

Need to stop losing these division games.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 20, 2009)

Edmonton Oilers
5-2-1

Dustin Penner 9 points, +6, best player on the team each shift and each game.

Mactavish is scratching his head.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 21, 2009)

Mac T was great and all but he had really run his course in Edmonton. 

Pat Quinn's a wonderful coach, '94 baby. The whole city still misses him to this day.


----------



## cygnus (Oct 24, 2009)

Well....maybe the Pens will only win 81 games.


----------



## 303aegiszx (Oct 24, 2009)

Penguins are showing why they're going to make it to the finals again this year.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Oct 24, 2009)

I like Pittsburgh Penguins who like them???


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow David Booth got DESTROYED by Richards. Clean hit? Or not. Mitchell hit on Toews was clean though imo


----------



## Gabe (Oct 25, 2009)

Penguins playing really well. no championship hangover and crosby is playing really well as well as malkin. they can repeat if they can keep it up


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Oct 25, 2009)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Wow David Booth got DESTROYED by Richards. Clean hit? Or not. Mitchell hit on Toews was clean though imo


I'm not entirely sure it was intentional, but dangerous as fuck and he should have been suspended.
The hit on Toews was clean.  Even Toews knew it.  Went to the bench saying "Fuck, I had my head down."



NAM said:


> Penguins playing really well. no championship hangover and crosby is playing really well as well as malkin. they can repeat if they can keep it up


The sick thing is, Crosby and Malkin aren't even playing that well.  It's been a whole team effort.
Goddamn is Dupuis useless on Malkin's wing though.  Replace him with somebody, anybody really.  Staal, Kennedy, Rupp, Chris Bourque.... I can't wait until Talbot gets back.  He actually looked good on that wing.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 26, 2009)

The hit on Booth is unfortunately a legal hit.

What pisses me off, is how head-shots are still legal - when Richards could have lowered his shoulder into Booth's chest and knocked him flying JUST the same. That alone is why I call it dirty. There's no reason to knowingly hit a guy in the head when you can make the choice not to.

That being said, if Richards had done that, and put his shoulder into Booth's shoulder or chest and sent him flying - AND Booth had gotten injured anyway, the referees would still give him a penalty in this NHL. It would have nothing to do with it being legal or not, but they hand out penalties when someone is hurt, period.

~~

Wow, Anze Kopitar. Everyone knew he was good, but wow.


----------



## cygnus (Oct 27, 2009)

Malkin's line has been completely invisible except when Staal is on there with him. Fedotenko has taken 10 games to finally get going and yeah, I've noticed Dupuis like twice all season. Two plays, not two games.

Toronto finally won! Only took 5 powerplay goals and a hat-trick to do it too.


----------



## Xyloxi (Oct 27, 2009)

They won? I'm scared now.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 29, 2009)

speaking of Leafs


just got back from the Stars/Leafs game.   whew.  what a wild one.


Leafs totally outplayed us.   in the Stars zone almost all game.

they even had a 3-2 lead with 3 mins to go.

then we tied it and won it in OT

best game Ive been to since the 6-0 killing of Nashville


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Oct 29, 2009)

Kunitz finally gets a goal to shut up all the idiots.
I mean, it's not like he's been a beast in the defensive zone and in transition or anything.  And he hasn't been putting up some beautiful assists either.  Oh no.  Not at all.

Also, Gogo is a fucking monster.  4g7a in 12 games as a defenseman, +11 to _lead the NHL_, and this is his first full season in the NHL.


----------



## Tools (Oct 29, 2009)

The Avalanches are doing really good this season. Wonder if they can hold it.


----------



## cygnus (Oct 31, 2009)

Kunitz got another one! Shorthanded. Kunitz and Crosby are finding chemistry. And also, jesus, has Crosby missed a shootout attempt yet this season?


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Oct 31, 2009)

cygnus said:


> Kunitz got another one! Shorthanded. Kunitz and Crosby are finding chemistry. And also, jesus, has Crosby missed a shootout attempt yet this season?


Kunitz and Crosby had chemistry.  It just wasn't resulting in goals for Kunitz.  No difference whatsoever between the first 11 games and the last 2.

And Crosby's 4/4 in the shootout this season, although last night's was an absolute gift from Mason.  Guy stopped the puck and then knocked it into the net.


----------



## cygnus (Nov 1, 2009)

The wild game was bound to happen. Same thing happened last year. Totally outplayed them the entire game, made 2 mistakes and they ended up in the goal and Backstrom made it stand up somehow...


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Nov 1, 2009)

Tools said:


> The Avalanches are doing really good this season. Wonder if they can hold it.



While it's safe to assume they won't keep up this ridiculous tear they're on, usually such a red-hot start is enough to get a team at least a playoff spot and maybe a second-round playoff exit even if they really peter out (ie the Buffalo Sabres a few years back).

Anderson's the best goalie in the league for the time being and he's been the main reason they're winning - and they signed him for only 1.8 mill (an absolute steal especially since he was a brick wall for Florida last season too and was the main reason they had a chance at a playoff spot).

Colorado already had offense, but last season that gaping black hole that was their net pretty much buried them before they could get any momentum or get anything going. And they were plagued with injuries last year too IIRC, but don't quote me on that. Anderson lets them get things going, and then the addition of Duchene's been great too of course.

I'm afraid of the Nucks' game with them tonight. The Canucks are slowly recovering from their injuries but Luongo and Daniel Sedin - the team's two key players, along with Henrik and Kesler I guess - are both still out with injuries, and Burrows is playing hurt. They did squeak out a win over the Kings but fell apart against Anaheim the night after, because that bum Vigneault made the fatal mistake of trying to trap out the Ducks. He dressed two defensemen as third- and fourth-line wingers!


----------



## Xyloxi (Nov 6, 2009)

Toronto isn't in last place any more!


----------



## Regalian (Nov 7, 2009)

Woo, Leafs did mighty well against the Red Wings tonight, 5-1.

They might actually be out of their unbelievable slump.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Nov 9, 2009)

Xyloxi said:


> Toronto isn't in last place any more!



With Cam Ward's injury now it will probably stay that way, too.

12-game winless streak, holy geez.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Nov 9, 2009)

The Big Mumbo said:


> With Cam Ward's injury now it will probably stay that way, too.
> 
> 12-game winless streak, holy geez.


"Winless streak"?  That's a losing streak, sir.  12 straight losses or overtime losses, both of which contain the word "losses".


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Nov 10, 2009)

safe to say,  Carolina is bounding toward first pick with 6 points


CONGRATS TO THE NEW HALL OF FAMERS!!!  

Brett Hull is a fav of mine.   99 Cup for my team


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Nov 10, 2009)

Robo-Pope said:


> "Winless streak"?  That's a losing streak, sir.  12 straight losses or overtime losses, both of which contain the word "losses".



Hey I'm not trying to defend them, just the NHL always uses the term "winless streak" since they got an OTL point or two. Yeah it's a euphemism.

For some odd reason the NHL site lists them having lost only their last 6 in the standings, I guess for the OTL thing.


----------



## cygnus (Nov 11, 2009)

Jesus. Orpik is injured now too. No Gonchar, Malkin, Kennedy, Talbot, Letang or Orpik. Did I forget anyone? I guess this is what happens when you play 200ish games in 2 years. And when you are ridiculously unlucky.


----------



## Tools (Nov 13, 2009)

Yah the Pens are not lucky, dropping their last four.


----------



## cygnus (Nov 15, 2009)

haha pheeeeew that was tight.


----------



## Biolink (Nov 18, 2009)

Robo-Pope said:


> "Winless streak"?  That's a losing streak, sir.  12 straight losses or overtime losses, both of which contain the word "losses".



NHL uses "Winless streak" because Overtime Losses and Shootout losses you are still rewarded a point for whatever reason. You "win" without actually winning because with that point you could still advance in the standings, even with a loss. You could rack up nothing, but OTL's and still advance.

NHL needs to ditch this retarded formula.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of the OTL system either. Look at Tampa Bay right now. They're 8th in the East while being four games below .500, because 7 of their 12 losses were in OT. The Rangers, with the same number of points as them - but 9th due to having played two more games - are at .500. Ridiculous.

It's always frustrating to see a team in 8th make the playoffs with less wins than the team in 9th. I had hoped that after the lockout they'd just go W-L like the NBA, but whatever.


----------



## Biolink (Nov 23, 2009)

The Big Mumbo said:


> I'm not a big fan of the OTL system either. Look at Tampa Bay right now. They're 8th in the East while being four games below .500, because 7 of their 12 losses were in OT. The Rangers, with the same number of points as them - but 9th due to having played two more games - are at .500. Ridiculous.
> 
> It's always frustrating to see a team in 8th make the playoffs with less wins than the team in 9th. I had hoped that after the lockout they'd just go W-L like the NBA, but whatever.



That's just mind numbing.

What's even the purpose of even recording W-L-OTL records then? They should only record it by points if they use this formula. W-L-OTL's are irrelevant in this formula.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Nov 26, 2009)

THE CUP IS IN DA HOUSE!!!!


just got back from Stars game.   It was Brett Hull night.  honoring him for making the Hall of Fame


he walked onto the ice carrying the Stanley Cup


very cool ceremony.    also got me a shirt, puck, hat for the special night
they also showcased his other awards: Lady Byng, Hart Trophy.


Stars lost 4-3 shootout >>    but they did steal another point(tied the game with 30 secs to go)

glad the Pens won again.   Crosby is da man


----------



## Biolink (Nov 26, 2009)

My Hawks win 7-2 tonight.

Hossa back, scores 2.

3 of our goals were shorthanded, and at one point we outshot San Jose 24-6 in the 2nd period. This team is the shiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Nov 26, 2009)

Biolink said:


> My Hawks win 7-2 tonight.
> 
> Hossa back, scores 2.
> 
> 3 of our goals were shorthanded, and at one point we outshot San Jose 24-6 in the 2nd period. This team is the shiiiiiiiiiit


The Hawks being up 3-0 on three shorthanded goals was absolutely silly.  The Sharks must have simply been embarrassed at that point.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Nov 29, 2009)

got back from Stars/Bolts game


we were up 3-1,   got tied with 5 mins to go

won in OT!  

Wandell with the winner



fun game to watch


and wow..........Crosby with a hat trick and 5 points tonight


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Nov 30, 2009)

7-3 win over Oilers the night before and then 4-2 loss to the Sharks tonight. Pretty much the story of the Canucks' season so far, how up and down it's been.

Just exasperating. It's hard to figue out what the problems are. I mean, the Canucks are tied for third in the West in goals for at 80, so scoring hasn't been a problem. They're fifth in the West in goals against at 68, so defense and goaltending haven't really been a problem either. It's just been really bad timing. There have been flashes of brilliance and then collapses and not a whole lot of flow or consistency. The only thing that really sticks out numbers-wise is the lousy road record, but they have like the third-best home record in the league, so. The penalty kill has been bad (22nd in the league) but the power play has been awesome (3rd in the league). So I don't know, I guess it's really just the lack of OTL points.

At least a lot of the early part of the season can be chalked up to the massive amount of injuries, but they're healthy now and still aren't climbing the standings. The lack of OTL's doesn't help. They're two games over .500, but still in 11th, behind three teams with less wins than them...and four teams ahead of them have allowed more goals than scored!

Hopefully things start to flow, because they've shown that they really are a pretty good team and have definitely earned a higher spot than they're in right now.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Nov 30, 2009)

You do realize that back-to-back games are extremely draining for a team, right?
Also, the Oilers and the Sharks are kind of in two different classes...


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Nov 30, 2009)

Robo-Pope said:


> You do realize that back-to-back games are extremely draining for a team, right?
> Also, the Oilers and the Sharks are kind of in two different classes...



I know that, I didn't expect the Canucks to win tonight or anything, but...it's a metaphor for the season so far. One step forward one step back.


----------



## cygnus (Dec 12, 2009)

Ughhh....Malkin is completely wasted on the Pens powerplay, he barely touches the puck apart from gaining the zone.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Dec 13, 2009)

cygnus said:


> Ughhh....Malkin is completely wasted on the Pens powerplay, he barely touches the puck apart from gaining the zone.



but thats ok.  considering he got the OT winner


----------



## cygnus (Dec 13, 2009)

It was 4 on 3 though  

When Crosby is on the half-boards, Malkin is wasted. Malkin has a better shot and Crosby is better around the net. If the other team has to worry about two slapshots they'll be far more successful at finding lanes to shoot and get deflections and rebounds. In my opinion anyway. When they were successful, everyone was getting good shots and the seam pass worked. Now only Gonchar and Crosby seem to get anything going, with an occasional lucky bounce ending up in front of the net.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Dec 15, 2009)

I collect hockey rookie cards

I got these beauties:

05-06 Black Diamond Crosby PSA 10
06-07 Black Diamond Malkin BGS 9.5

just bought a Brodeur PSA 10 tonight

lots of jersey cards from 2000 as well
my prize:  Titanium Lemieux/Jagr dual jersey card(only 100 of those)


----------



## Mael (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice win by Boston in OT in the Winter Classic.


----------



## Tools (Jan 1, 2010)

Mael said:


> Nice win by Boston in OT in the Winter Classic.



Good game to.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 2, 2010)

I missed the Winter Classic game! DAMMIT!!! But I'm glad the Bruins won the game in overtime.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 4, 2010)

yeah.  that was a nice game to watch


Junior finals will be fun.    USA vs Canada


----------



## nanni (Jan 4, 2010)

> Junior finals will be fun. USA vs Canada


New Years game all over again?


----------



## SPN (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm watching that game right now... so amazing. Overtime tied at 5-5


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 10, 2010)

yeah.  Eberle was a beast


wild that a Caps D man got the winner


been a while since I could yell:  USA!  USA!


----------



## Xyloxi (Jan 14, 2010)

I have a question here, why do teams like the Coyotes(and other Southernish teams) even exist?


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 14, 2010)

Efforts by the Bettman-led league administration to expand hockey in the American market.  Most of these teams relocated from Canadian markets that were small or saturated (Winnipeg, Manitoba; Quebec City, Quebec; Hartford, CT, USA) to much larger US markets (Denver, Phoenix, Raleigh).  Unfortunately, they've discovered thanks to this that the southern US, for the most part, sucks as a hockey market.  Nobody's interested in a bunch of dudes flying around on ice.  They like exciting Southern sports like NASCAR and football.


----------



## Sogeking (Jan 15, 2010)

man, I wish that the NHL would give Seattle a team. I think it could do well up here, especially since we lost our other winter sport team in the Sonics. I don't want for my "home" team to be the canucks.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 15, 2010)

Sogeking said:


> man, I wish that the NHL would give Seattle a team. I think it could do well up here, especially since we lost our other winter sport team in the Sonics. I don't want for my "home" team to be the canucks.


The West Coast has a lot of teams, between Anaheim, LA, San Jose, and Vancouver.  And with Vancouver fairly close, it might violate bylaws put in place to prevent teams infringing on each other's markets.


----------



## Sogeking (Jan 16, 2010)

all true, haha. Nevertheless, it's a dream.


ah well, I'm fine with cheering for the Penguins. go Malkin! (his cold slump will be over soon, wait and see.)


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 16, 2010)

yeah.  Go Penguins.     Crosby is on a hot streak lately.  I hope Malkin gets on one too


wish I could say the same for my Stars.   who have been falling from the sky a lot lately.  Bad defense and a goalie who averages 5 goals a game


----------



## Xyloxi (Jan 16, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Efforts by the Bettman-led league administration to expand hockey in the American market.  Most of these teams relocated from Canadian markets that were small or saturated (Winnipeg, Manitoba; Quebec City, Quebec; Hartford, CT, USA) to much larger US markets (Denver, Phoenix, Raleigh).  Unfortunately, they've discovered thanks to this that the southern US, for the most part, sucks as a hockey market.  Nobody's interested in a bunch of dudes flying around on ice.  They like exciting Southern sports like NASCAR and football.



Thanks for explaining, it just seems like a bad business idea to me, why try and sell something where there's no demand for it? It makes no sense. I'd have thought Denver would be a good market for hockey, compared to somewhere like Phoenix or Raleigh. If I'm correct I heard that the Coyotes were planning to move due to them pretty much being a failure.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 16, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> Thanks for explaining, it just seems like a bad business idea to me, why try and sell something where there's no demand for it? It makes no sense. I'd have thought Denver would be a good market for hockey, compared to somewhere like Phoenix or Raleigh. If I'm correct I heard that the Coyotes were planning to move due to them pretty much being a failure.


Well, the big question is, why is Denver a better hockey market than Phoenix?  It may have been a failed experiment, but people saying "That was never gonna work" are really just playing hindsight bias.  Denver worked!  Raleigh is actually working pretty well too.  Phoenix and Nashville not so much, but perhaps the only real difference is that the Coyotes and Predators have always sucked, while the Avs and Canes have both won a Stanley Cup.
You do, after all, build a fanbase by winning.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 16, 2010)

The Predators have been decent for the past couple of years, making the playoffs four of the last five seasons, but they've never made it out of the first round, so that's pretty discouraging. Both the Coyotes and the Predators are looking good this season, so we'll see if they can have some playoff success this time.

Part of the trap that the newer southern teams (or, well, any new team) falls into has to do with becoming competitive. These teams make less money, so they can't afford to pick up enough good players or hold onto the good ones they have. And then because they lose players as soon as they're good, they don't get any better. And it becomes a bit of a vicious cycle that way. Both the Coyotes and the Preds are running at about 15 and 12 million below the cap right now, but they can't afford to fill that cap space with players.

It does beg the question of how much interest in hockey there would be in southern markets in the first place...but there are exceptions. The Stars, the Kings, and the Ducks are all pretty lucrative franchises, and that's with the Kings sucking for a long time. And the Avs (though not so much recently) were one of the richest teams in the league for a while there.

I do wonder if hockey will ever really take off in Phoenix though.



Stealth Tomato said:


> The West Coast has a lot of teams, between Anaheim, LA, San Jose, and Vancouver.  And with Vancouver fairly close, it might violate bylaws put in place to prevent teams infringing on each other's markets.


Still, I think Seattle might work...I mean, it's on opposite sides of the border so I don't think it would siphon a lot of fans, and the Canucks organization, with Gillis' obsession over fatigue and travel, might be glad to have a team they could actually ride a bus to, so I think they'd be willing to waive the market infringement. And the other three West Coast teams are all in California, well south of Seattle. And there's no competition with basketball, the Sonics are gone.

Seattle would be an easier move than Hamilton at least (though that's dead now).

Sadly, I really doubt Seattle is anywhere near the top of Bettman's list of potential franchise cities.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 16, 2010)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Still, I think Seattle might work...I mean, it's on opposite sides of the border so I don't think it would siphon a lot of fans, and the Canucks organization, with Gillis' obsession over fatigue and travel, might be glad to have a team they could actually ride a bus to, so I think they'd be willing to waive the market infringement. And the other three West Coast teams are all in California, well south of Seattle. And there's no competition with basketball, the Sonics are gone.
> 
> Seattle would be an easier move than Hamilton at least (though that's dead now).
> 
> Sadly, I really doubt Seattle is anywhere near the top of Bettman's list of potential franchise cities.


Well, the biggest problem is, who do you move there and what arena do you put them in?  Phoenix might be movable, but that's definitely not assured, and you need a VERY nice arena to put them in.

Also, Hamilton always was and always will be an insanely rich man's crazy pipe dream.  Don't even mention it in serious conversation.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jan 17, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Well, the big question is, why is Denver a better hockey market than Phoenix?  It may have been a failed experiment, but people saying "That was never gonna work" are really just playing hindsight bias.  Denver worked!  Raleigh is actually working pretty well too.  Phoenix and Nashville not so much, but perhaps the only real difference is that the Coyotes and Predators have always sucked, while the Avs and Canes have both won a Stanley Cup.
> You do, after all, build a fanbase by winning.



I see that the Canes and Avs worked fairly well, but I don't see the point of the Coyotes, Predators and possibly the Panthers from even existing. From what I've seen the Panther's don't attract such a large fanbase, unless I'm horribly wrong. Where exactly (if there are any) plans to expand or relocate a team to?


----------



## b0rt (Jan 19, 2010)

*Why does Colorado exist? I'll tell ya. What was the only team that even competed against Detroit this past 10-15 years? Oh, that's right. It was Colorado.*


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 19, 2010)

Them and that team that, you know, won the Stanley Cup last year.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 19, 2010)

*Fuck are Pittsburgh fans such annoying fucking homers. Just no.

I'll be back to rub it in their faces after New Jersey eliminates them and wins the Stanley Cup.*


----------



## Sogeking (Jan 19, 2010)

hm. well, I'm not from pittsburgh, but I still love the team. and oh yeah, they did compete pretty well with the wings last year, if I'm not mistaken. 

and as for NJ eliminating the Pens? haha, well... we'll see. there's a lot of hockey to be played yet.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 19, 2010)

Schizm said:


> *Fuck are Pittsburgh fans such annoying fucking homers. Just no.
> 
> I'll be back to rub it in their faces after New Jersey eliminates them and wins the Stanley Cup.*


I sense some unresolved anger here.

You're the one going on about how your team is better than all the rest, except apparently the Avalanche.  I just noted we beat you in the Finals and won the Stanley Cup last year.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 19, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> I sense some unresolved anger here.
> 
> You're the one going on about how your team is better than all the rest, except apparently the Avalanche.  I just noted we beat you in the Finals and won the Stanley Cup last year.



*That was one year. My data is based on the past decade and a half.

New Jersey I think will win the Stanley Cup, and yes over Colorado.*


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 19, 2010)

Schizm said:


> *That was one year. My data is based on the past decade and a half.
> 
> New Jersey I think will win the Stanley Cup, and yes over Colorado.*


Haha, your "data".
NJ is definitely the best in the East so far this year, but Chicago is better.  Colorado still isn't as good as their record indicates, and they'll get shredded by a better Blackhawks team, if they make it that far.

By the way, stop bolding all your posts.  It doesn't make you sound important, it makes you annoying.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 19, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Haha, your "data".
> NJ is definitely the best in the East so far this year, but Chicago is better.  Colorado still isn't as good as their record indicates, and they'll get shredded by a better Blackhawks team, if they make it that far.
> 
> By the way, stop bolding all your posts.  It doesn't make you sound important, it makes you annoying.



*Chicago will choke. San Jose will be the #1 seed then Chicago then Colorado but playoff matchups and outcomes will alter the shift of who gets to the finals and who doesn't.*


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 19, 2010)

Schizm said:


> Chicago will choke.


_Why?_**


----------



## b0rt (Jan 19, 2010)

Chicago will choke because they are too young as a team. They likely will lose in like round 2 I think. Yeah I'll say round 2. West Final: Sharks vs Avalanche.


----------



## Sogeking (Jan 19, 2010)

by that logic, the Pens should have lost last year because they had a 21 year old captain and a 25 year old goalie. youth is not a cap, not when you have as much talent as the hawks do.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 19, 2010)

The idea of choking is all about hindsight bias and forgetting the luck factor.  They called Peyton Manning a choker until he won the Super Bowl, remember.

In a single game, or even a 7-game series, there's a significant amount of luck.  Given the parity of the game, and that only the top teams are playing, even a heavily favored team that plays better hockey has only an 80% chance to win.  That other 20%, the bounces don't go their way.  Then there's the possibility they'll simply hit a cold streak and go outplayed.  Say that happens another 20% of the time, and suddenly the best team only wins about 65% of playoff series.

Given average luck, Chicago will take home the Cup.  But given luck factors, the best team in the NHL in any given season has only about a 25% chance to win it all.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 19, 2010)

If Chicago is still playing hockey in June, I'll say that I was wrong.
I just think with the state that the NHL is in and the series being 7 games and all, that 5-10 teams easily have a shot at the start of the playoffs usually.


----------



## Nic (Jan 20, 2010)

what's wrong with Detroit.  They are in danger of not even making the playoffs.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 20, 2010)

Nic said:


> what's wrong with Detroit.  They are in danger of not even making the playoffs.


Well, people have been saying they'd get old for years.  Maybe it's finally happening.

That, and the injury bug is killing them.

Plus Osgood still blows.  He's holding that team back so fucking much.  Howard should be starting basically every game.


----------



## SPN (Jan 20, 2010)

Osgood needs to call it a carrer, goaltending is really keeping them down. Not that I mind them doing poorly.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 21, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Well, people have been saying they'd get old for years.  Maybe it's finally happening.
> 
> That, and the injury bug is killing them.
> 
> Plus Osgood still blows.  He's holding that team back so fucking much.  Howard should be starting basically every game.



I agree they've finally got old as a team, and losing the finals didn't help that whatsoever. I think they will get in, but their exit may be shortly followed as I doubt they get outta round 1.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 22, 2010)

Detroit's managed to pull back into a playoff spot for the time being with Calgary falling out by a hair. I think the Wings will just squeak in at the end, but I sure wouldn't expect another Stanley Cup final appearance out of them. 

The Northwest Division is another great battle this year, only this time it's between the Avs and Canucks instead of the Flames and Canucks. It looks like the other division leaders are in decent to great shape to hold onto those leads until the end of the season.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 25, 2010)

Avalanche will win that division.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 25, 2010)

Gyarados said:


> Avalanche will win that division.


No they won't.  The Canucks have been dominant even when their record doesn't show (see: goal differential, and simply the way they've been playing).  Colorado is hanging on for dear life thanks to great goaltending.
Vancouver has the chance to run away with the division.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 25, 2010)

Vancouver has always been an inconstient hockey team though. And the Avalanche are better then the Wild & Flames.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 25, 2010)

Gyarados said:


> Vancouver has always been an inconstient hockey team though.


You have some strange preconceptions.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 25, 2010)

Look last year, and the year before, and the year before.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 25, 2010)

Gyarados said:


> Look last year, and the year before, and the year before.


Players in common between the 2006-07 Canucks and the 09-10 Canucks: 11.  Less than half the roster.

Unless this is the most inconsistent half-roster ever, you're just working with confirmation bias here.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 25, 2010)

Burrows, Raymond, Sedin x2 are part of that inconsistency that I'm talkin bout. Nucks go 6th or so Avs 3rd. ahaha


----------



## SPN (Jan 25, 2010)

If we could just go more than a week without losing a defencemen to injury (Sami Salo ) I think the Canucks could actually keep other teams from running up the score. Bobby Lu has a knack for letting in really bad goals while making amazing saves, so with some experienced d-men they could help prevent them. I know that every team deals with injury, but Vancouver has been known as a defence first team the last few years so it hurts when 3 of the big D-men are out, though you wouldn't know it with all the goals they have been scoring this season.

I don't know what this "inconsistency" talk is all about, Vancouver always gets off to a slow start but manage to outlast all the other northwest teams down the stretch. It's true Alex Burrows has his slumps but the Sedins have been unstoppable this season, watching those two live at a game is just magic.

Sofar this season Vancouver has been the most consistant out of all the north-west teams. (unless you count Edmonton consistently losing ) They have survived injurys to both their big D-men and even Luongo and D.Sedin earlier in the season. Provided they are all heathy they could prove a challenge. It will be interesting to see how this long road trip goes with the Olympics coming to town.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 25, 2010)

Basically the Canucks are nothing special. They're a good hockey team but like I said too inconsistent to be elite.


----------



## SPN (Jan 25, 2010)

You don't have to be something "special" to win, you need to work as a team.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 25, 2010)

And Edmonton is officially the worst team in hockey.

Yay!

I will bet on Vancouver taking the division from the Avs.

[edit] gogo Taylor Hall!


----------



## SPN (Jan 25, 2010)

Law said:


> And Edmonton is officially the worst team in hockey.
> 
> 
> [edit] gogo Taylor Hall!



That's the one thing they can look forward to, but the Hawks, Pens, and Caps have shown what a few bad seasons can do for you in the long run. While one or two players don't guarantee a cup they help give the team a chance in the future.

They made the mistake of putting their faith in Khabibulin, who has been riddled with injuries season after season after winning the cup in Tampa.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 25, 2010)

Caps I think have a very good shot. Pens around 10-1 I'd say Hawks maybe 7 or 8 to 1.


----------



## SPN (Jan 25, 2010)

Caps need goaltending, much like every other high power offence team they have a hard time keeping it out of their own net. 

Pens are always a good bet, however they need Flurey back soon (they are saying he will be back on Monday) because lately they have been getting blown out (Even by that "inconsistant" Vancouver team you talked about...) 

Hawks, just like the Caps, need goaltending. They have shown they can come back from 5 goals down, but they also showed they give up 5 goals after being up by as many. Both Huet and Neimi are the definition of inconsistency as they either look unstopable or let the other team run up the score. Their games vs Vancouver are a good example, ealier this season they won 1-0 in a goaltending battle, then just the other night they got blown out of the building in the first 2 periods.

Goaltending seems to be a big problem these days, even the Olympic starters are having problems, poor Thomas and Lundqvist being pulled against the Cains and Habs respectively within the last 3 days.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 25, 2010)

SPN said:


> Caps need goaltending, much like every other high power offence team they have a hard time keeping it out of their own net.


That's a problem with defense, not goaltending.  Their goaltending has been fine.  The defense is a case study in what happens when you spend all your draft picks, money, and effort on offense.



> Pens are always a good bet, however they need Flurey back soon (they are saying he will be back on Monday) because lately they have been getting blown out (Even by that "inconsistant" Vancouver team you talked about...)


Again, this is a defense problem, not a goaltending problem.  The difference between the early season and recent games for Pittsburgh has been that the defense is allowing ridiculously good chances.  A goalie can only do so much.



> Goaltending seems to be a big problem these days, even the Olympic starters are having problems, poor Thomas and Lundqvist being pulled against the Cains and Habs respectively within the last 3 days.


Thomas was never an elite goaltender.  He got shoved into the spotlight last year when he went on an absurdly good run behind a very good defense.  Now he's reverted back to human, and the team in front of him is worse.


----------



## SPN (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm not saying defence isn't an issue, Pens, Caps, and Hawks are all run and gun teams who lack defence, but the fact is no team is not going to have a defensive breakdown at some point, and no goaltender is going to stop them all, but with an elite goaltender you can at least cut down some of the bad ones. For example goals due to mishandled pucks, and shots from what we once called "an impossible angle" and now is almost a sure thing, goals like that should not happen.

As for Thomas, I agree he was never elite, I felt like the only person around here to could see that, but at the very least he is interesting to watch.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 25, 2010)

Edmonton's problem is not that they put their faith into Khabibulin - it's that they refuse to admit they need to rebuild...but then instigate a half-rebuild every single season, while announcing they're trying to be contenders.

A resounding call from the fans is: "get over yourself and admit you need to rebuild."

Even a rabid fanbase like Edmonton would rather be the worst team in hockey for 2-3 years straight to load up on young talent - then continue our terminal curse of being 8th-11th in the conference and getting dick-all.


----------



## SPN (Jan 25, 2010)

They do need to rebuild, big time. Pens did that not too long ago and won the cup, so it shows that it can work.

The best part about being in a Canadian market is most of us are so hockey crazy up here we'll still pay to see a game even if it's a losing team. However with the economy the way it is it's hard to say how things will go.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 25, 2010)

We'd rather watch a team in last place who admits to the fans they're scrapping the play-book and washing the slate than a team perpetually in 9th place who says they don't understand why they can't win the cup.

It's absurd, and fans aren't retarded like Lowe wishes we were. Hopefully with Lowe in the background, Katz and Tambellini can change the program.

It's not like rebuilding would be a terrible experience...Quinn loves coaching young kids. It would be exciting, even if we were losing.

Right now, watching the games and seeing our team struggling it feels like we toss an old dog in the ring and watch it get hit with sticks for 3 hours.


----------



## SPN (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah it's hard to believe how fast teams can drop or raise in the standings, they made it to the finals not too long ago.



Law said:


> Right now, watching the games and seeing our team struggling it feels like we toss an old dog in the ring and watch it get hit with sticks for 3 hours.



Best simile in NHL history?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 25, 2010)

Well Oilers have couple of young up and comers like Eberle and Paajarvi-Svennson. And they are pretty much guaranteed Hall/Seguin/Fowler. I guess they have lots of young players with lots of potential...
....but isn't this what we said only 3 years ago?


----------



## Tiger (Jan 26, 2010)

It's been quite a while since Edmonton had a lottery pick, and we are notorious for making poor decisions on draft day.

The goalies that were supposed to be our future are both struggling.

However, Sheldon Souray waived his no-trade clause recently while in talks with Oiler brass - and that makes me hopeful that we'll deal him to a team like Vancouver for picks and prospects.

There's only about ten players we need to keep...the rest can be fed to the pigs for all I care. For example, our "first line center" who makes $7 mill and plays on our 3rd line...not very well. 

His contract is so bad, there are rumors the Oilers will bury him in the minors to get his salary off our cap.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 26, 2010)

Edmonton does have some great young players, they just need to go all the way and add more of them. And there are a few abominable contracts clogging up the system as well of course.

There's a lot of impatience in Canadian hockey markets (see Toronto and Montreal) and GMs try quick fixes because if a team isn't competitive for a couple years, that GM is probably out of a job. Ownership gets frantic quickly, even if the fans are more than willing to wait for a rebuild.  



Gyarados said:


> Basically the Canucks are nothing special. They're a good hockey team but like I said too inconsistent to be elite.



Henrik Sedin's the points leader in the league right now - you have to be pretty damn consistent for that. You didn't see it at the beginning of the season because Daniel Sedin was injured, but now the Sedins-Burrows line has become consistently scary pretty much since Daniel came back.

The second line of Raymond, Kesler, and Samuelsson tends to be streaky, but the first line has been so dangerous that they haven't had to be super consistent. Add the fact that the team is tied for fourth in goals scored and has allowed the third least goals of any team, plus has the most home wins in the league and methinks it's a pretty consistent team. Any real lack of consistency this season has been due to injuries or maybe your typical cold streak.

Last year they played pretty inconsistently, but they were settling into a largely new team, so it's to be expected. Still, it was a pretty quick and painless rebuild out of the stagnant remnants of the old West Coast Express, mainly because the key pieces were already in place (Sedins, Kesler, Luongo, etc.)

I don't know if this is homerism talking, but personally I'd rank them a very clear number three in the West (behind San Jose and Chicago of course).


----------



## b0rt (Jan 26, 2010)

I wanna see Caps vs Devils and then Hawks vs Avalanche


----------



## SPN (Jan 26, 2010)

Law said:


> However, Sheldon Souray waived his no-trade clause recently while in talks with Oiler brass - and that makes me hopeful that we'll deal him to a team like Vancouver for picks and prospects.



I think Vancouver could use him since Sami Salo spends more time on IR than on the ice. He would be a good replacement for the heavy shot. Also since  Mathieu Schneider is a douche.



The Big Mumbo said:


> Henrik Sedin's the points leader in the league right now - you have to be pretty damn consistent for that. You didn't see it at the beginning of the season because Daniel Sedin was injured, but now the Sedins-Burrows line has become consistently scary pretty much since Daniel came back.



No doubt in my mind this line strikes me as the most consistent line in the NHL as of late. They even out-played Sid and Ovechkin, as well as their talented teams.



The Big Mumbo said:


> I don't know if this is homerism talking, but personally I'd rank them a very clear number three in the West (behind San Jose and Chicago of course).



They have the most home wins in the NHL right now with a big roadtrip on the way. I guess we are about to find out.




Gyarados said:


> I wanna see Caps vs Devils and then Hawks vs Avalanche



Any reason in particular?


----------



## b0rt (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah, those are the picks for my final 4, and honestly to me might be the 4 best teams in hockey now, and for the next little while.


----------



## SPN (Jan 27, 2010)

Lets just hope we get to see Ovechkin vs Crosby again.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 27, 2010)

Of the teams who are currently below 8th place in their conference, which ones if any do you think *will* definitely make it?

For me, it's the Flames and Bruins.


----------



## SPN (Jan 27, 2010)

I agree with the Flames making, because they arn't very far back. But with the woes the Bruins have been going through I'm keeping my eyes on the Habs.

The way things are going a few of them may make it because the East is so tight. Even Tampa could find themselves in the mix if they play well.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 27, 2010)

Law said:


> Of the teams who are currently below 8th place in their conference, which ones if any do you think *will* definitely make it?
> 
> For me, it's the Flames and Bruins.



Tampa Bay, NY Islanders from the East will replace NY Rangers and Philadelphia in the playoffs. Florida will remain in the playoffs.

Calgary, Anaheim, Dallas to replace Phoenix, Nashville, and Detroit in the West. I think Detroit might actually miss it now. I think 9th for them. I also think that the Kings will go 7th or 8th and remain in the playoffs.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 27, 2010)

Gyarados said:


> Tampa Bay, NY Islanders from the East will replace NY Rangers and Philadelphia in the playoffs. Florida will remain in the playoffs.
> 
> Calgary, Anaheim, Dallas to replace Phoenix, Nashville, and Detroit in the West. I think Detroit might actually miss it now. I think 9th for them. I also think that the Kings will go 7th or 8th and remain in the playoffs.


Tampa?  Really?  They're -22 in goal differential and have looked _bad_ in getting there.
The Islanders are a sexy pick, and I would love to see them pull into the playoffs, but it's just not likely yet.  Maybe next year.  If anyone in the East, it will be the Bruins and Thrashers over the Panthers and Rangers.

As for the West, Phoenix is for real.  They've emerged from the funk that came with the uncertainty of the team's future (and the terrible coaching of Gretzky), and they'll keep rolling.  Calgary will replace Detroit, and that's about it.  Anaheim has a shot, but the Stars?  They're a bad team feeding off overtime losses thanks to playing for the tie.


----------



## SPN (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't get a lot of time to focus on the east, but from what I've seen every time I turn on the sports news I'd take the Panthers over the Thrashers for the fact that the Panthers's goaltending seem to be the better of the two. Vokoun's numbers are looking pretty good, one less shut out behind only Brodeur, as well as a .931% Save. He is 10th in GGA but he has also faced the most shots in the league.

If they can tighten their defence a little to cut back shots on goal the numbers will be in their favor. But as I said I live in the west so I don't get to watch eastern teams much so I could just be blowing shit out of my mouth.

I also heard Kovalchuk may be on his way out of Atlanta, if that's true it could be their last chance to make a run, if they have one to begin with.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 28, 2010)

SPN said:


> one less shut out behind only Brodeur


Okay, the rest of that was fine, but shutouts are a bullshit statistic.  To a significant degree, they really only measure luck.
Plus, which is better, a goaltender who allows 2 goals every game or alternates between 0 and 4?  The former is going to win well over half his games, while the latter barely manages more than half, yet the latter piles up shutouts while the former gets none.  It's like they're rewarding fucking inconsistency!
I hate shutouts as a measure of goalie performance.  It's even worse than measuring a goaltender by GAA, and almost as bad as Wins.



SPN said:


> I also heard Kovalchuk may be on his way out of Atlanta, if that's true it could be their last chance to make a run, if they have one to begin with.


Shots for/against statistics suggest that Kovalchuk may be the worst defensive liability in the league, and he would be a terrible detriment to his team if his shooting percentage weren't absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 28, 2010)

So who knows more about this good Phoenix team that just seemed to show outta knowhere??


----------



## Tiger (Jan 28, 2010)

Gyarados said:


> So who knows more about this good Phoenix team that just seemed to show outta knowhere??



The Great One isn't a great coach, and their young guys pulled through.

I think LA is actually going to climb a spot higher than they already are by the end of the season. I have a good feeling about them for some reason.

And I would love to see Detroit miss the playoffs.

I think I'd enjoy seeing the Blackhawks raise the cup.


----------



## SPN (Jan 28, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Okay, the rest of that was fine, but shutouts are a bullshit statistic.  To a significant degree, they really only measure luck.



They are not always bullshit, when a goalie has to make 40+ saves to get one it's far from bullshit. When he has to make less than 20, it's a team effort. There is no way, Brodeur got lucky 108 times.

Some say you have to be lucky to be good, other good to be lucky. It's true that sometimes they get "lucky" and someone hits a post, but as a goalie myself I always see that as "I was in such good position that's all they had to shoot at" if only to make myself feel better. Either way it's not a goal.



Gyarados said:


> So who knows more about this good Phoenix team that just seemed to show outta knowhere??



Because they finally got rid of Gretzky. The fucking tool. Plus their young stars are getting more and more experience.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 28, 2010)

SPN said:


> They are not always bullshit, when a goalie has to make 40+ saves to get one it's far from bullshit. When he has to make less than 20, it's a team effort. There is no way, Brodeur got lucky 108 times.
> 
> Some say you have to be lucky to be good, other good to be lucky. It's true that sometimes they get "lucky" and someone hits a post, but as a goalie myself I always see that as "I was in such good position that's all they had to shoot at" if only to make myself feel better. Either way it's not a goal.


I'm not saying it's worthless, I'm saying it's a crappy measure of goalie performance, especially compared to SV%.  A lot of shutouts come from 16-shot snoozefests where the defense absolutely shuts the other team down.  A lot of non-shutouts come from goalies who make twice that many saves and give up a single goal on a completely undefendable shot.

Also, posts are just as irrelevant as misses; and there's almost always a spot they can put the puck that you can't reach it.  All you can do is minimize those spots.
(I've played a fair amount of goal myself, playing roller)


----------



## SPN (Jan 28, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> I'm not saying it's worthless, I'm saying it's a crappy measure of goalie performance, especially compared to SV%.  A lot of shutouts come from 16-shot snoozefests where the defense absolutely shuts the other team down.  A lot of non-shutouts come from goalies who make twice that many saves and give up a single goal on a completely undefendable shot.



Well in those games it's where you notice the team for their effort. Either way it still looks better than that same game, with even 1 goal against. The goalie is always the last line of defense  (unless you're one of those people who call the posts the last line of defense  ) Without any defense the goalie won't stand a chance, witout a goalie the defense don't stand a chance. I never really look at SOs as a goalie's lone effort but rather the team effort.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 28, 2010)

> There is no way, Brodeur got lucky 108 times.



Shut-outs stop being lucky, and start being skill when consistency is added to the equation.

No one in their right mind would tell Brodeur he got lucky...but if a rookie goalie gets 12 shut-outs his first year, then struggles to get 2 the next year...people would freely say his first year was incredibly lucky.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 28, 2010)

Caps are playing like a team a user on NHL 10 would be using.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 28, 2010)

Law said:


> No one in their right mind would tell Brodeur he got lucky...but if a rookie goalie gets 12 shut-outs his first year, then struggles to get 2 the next year...people would freely say his first year was incredibly lucky.


And sv% stats will bear that out.  Which is why I say shutouts are a crappy measure of actual skill.  Setting the record for them is an impressive combination of longevity, skill, team defense, and luck.  That said, it's still not a great measure of goalie performance.


----------



## Tools (Jan 28, 2010)

Gyarados said:


> Caps are playing like a team a user on NHL 10 would be using.



Not complaining- they're giving me lots of fantasy points.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 29, 2010)

Going back to the teams below 8th...between Detroit and Calgary, man, I don't know. They could be battling for that last playoff spot for the rest of the season, and it could go either way IMO. I'd like to see Detroit miss the playoffs (just because it never happens) but it's really hard to call at this point.

Calgary just can't seem to score a damn goal anymore...not that Detroit has a ton of goals themselves though. I'll guess that Calgary gets the spot if only because Kippur's a hell of a lot better than Osgood, and the current slide won't last forever. The Wild are creeping into the picture too but I don't see that happening.

As for the East, I have no idea who will take the Rangers' spot, but someone has to. Their spot just seems so tenuous, and they seem like a team that could easily get lost in the mad clusterfuck for the last spots. Out of the teams below 8th I guess the Bruins are the most likely candidates, but when there are eight teams only two points apart in the standings, who knows.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 29, 2010)

I change my pick NY Islanders wont make it, Atlanta will instead.
Phoenix also in and Dallas out.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 30, 2010)

big win by the Stars last night

Modano with 2 goals.   passing Mats Sundin for 25th all time in points.

moving up the ranks^^


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 30, 2010)

Holy cow 9 straight wins for the Sens...did not see this one coming.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 30, 2010)

Toronto was up 3-0 on Vancouver, now they're tied at 3. I figure that Toronto if they can win 8 of their next 10, can join that 7 team race for 6 through 8.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 30, 2010)

Call it western isolationism, but I despise the Toronto Maple Leafs. If they never made the playoffs again, I'd giggle.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 30, 2010)

Well they may never win the Stanley Cup again if that cheers u any. ^_^


----------



## Tiger (Jan 31, 2010)

Oilers only lost 6-1 tonight.

Not bad. If it had been a good team, might have hit double digits.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 31, 2010)

I think its the coachings fault.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 31, 2010)

It certainly is not.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 31, 2010)

Well its just that Pat Quinn never did anything for the Leafs, even when they had the best team (talent-wise) in the league 10+ years ago, he never got them even as much as to the finals.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 31, 2010)

lol they did not.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 31, 2010)

Until he failed to chop a tree so Tucker, Mats, and the boys just had to tell the GM to cut him loose. ahaha.


----------



## Tools (Jan 31, 2010)

Funny how Vancouver was down 3-0 in the first and then came back to win against Toronto.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 31, 2010)

Tools said:


> Funny how Vancouver was down 3-0 in the first and then came back to win against Toronto.



Did you see how putrid Vancouver's first period was? Usually you can't salvage a win out of that, but it was the Leafs, after all.

And then the next day Toskala is traded, lol

Greatly overshadowed by Toronto trading a third of their team for Phaneuf though.


----------



## SPN (Jan 31, 2010)

Tools said:


> Funny how Vancouver was down 3-0 in the first and then came back to win against Toronto.



Saw it coming a mile away, it's all about building suspense... and giving Leaf fans their hopes up 

What's funny is that they pulled Luongo and still won.

Torn to peices by the Sedins in the last period, I can't believe I have to not cheer for them in the olympics and I have to cheer for Iginla and Crosby...  
Maybe I'll go Swedish for a while.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 31, 2010)

Toronto trades for Phaneuf, squanders young talent.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 31, 2010)

*Toronto just got Giguere too for Stajan and Mayers.*


----------



## Tiger (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok, so you ended up with Giguere, Phaneuf and Sjostrom + prospect for Hagman, Stajan, White, Meyers...and who else?


----------



## b0rt (Jan 31, 2010)

We lost Blake to the Ducks and you pretty much covered the rest.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 31, 2010)

If you miss the playoffs after doing that, I'm going to laugh for days.

Not that I'm saying you got the better end of the deal, because I'm not - but it's an obvious short-term solution to a long-term problem (and I'm an oiler fan, I know that move better than most) and if it doesn't work...it'll be embarrassing.

Phaneuf had to see this coming when they picked up Jay-Bo. Funny story, I went to school with Jay-Bo for a year in grade 6.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 31, 2010)

Well we're 14th right now, so even if we miss this year (which is to be expected still I think), than next year will be a great year for sure.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 31, 2010)

Ah, add Toskala going the other way as well as Blake, right?


----------



## b0rt (Jan 31, 2010)

Yup ANaheim.


----------



## -Excellence- (Jan 31, 2010)

Olli Jokinen and Brandon Prust for Ales Kotalik and Chris Higgins .

What on earth is Sutter doing? I know Jokinen has been a disappointment but for Kotalik and Higgins? Terrible trade.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 31, 2010)

Sounds like he wants to shake shit up...


----------



## Tiger (Jan 31, 2010)

I still say Calgary makes the playoffs.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 31, 2010)

6. Avalanche ~ 66 pts
7. Predators ~ 63 pts
8. Flames ~ 62 pts
==================
9. Redwings ~ 62 pts
10. Stars ~ 59 pts
11. Wild ~ 58 pts
12. Ducks ~ 57pts
13. Blues ~ 57 pts

I think they will make it too but only because every team out of the playoffs right now are playing terrible. The only switch might be Preds out and maybe the Redwings in.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 31, 2010)

The flames had lost like 6 in a row until they came into contact with the leprous Oilers.

They're not exactly playing well either...I'm just saying, with those changes they made, they'll continue to beat out Detroit/Nashville for the last spot.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 31, 2010)

Law said:


> The flames had lost like 6 in a row until they came into contact with the leprous Oilers.
> 
> They're not exactly playing well either...I'm just saying, with those changes they made, they'll continue to beat out Detroit/Nashville for the last spot.



Nashville hasnt been especially playing good at all though.


----------



## -Excellence- (Feb 1, 2010)

Apparently the deal isn't finalized yet because Kotalik has a limited NTC and Calgary isn't one of the teams he wants to go to. Either that or Sutter finally regained some sort of consciousness.


----------



## James_L (Feb 1, 2010)

-Excellence- said:


> What on earth is Sutter doing? I know Jokinen has been a disappointment but for Kotalik and Higgins? Terrible trade.


Its pretty obvious whats going on here the Flames are setting up for a bigger move by trade deadline. Take a look at what there doing Defense is there strength there loaded at that position , Offense is their weakness there trading and more importantly getting rid of there high priced Defense-men to clear cap space so they can bring in a goal scorer so solve their offensive woes. Now who currently makes alot of money, that is out on the open market, who a pure goal scorer that been in trade rumors for months and in some cases years 2 names fits that bill..........


----------



## -Excellence- (Feb 1, 2010)

No way is it Kovalchuk if that's who your thinking. Nor do I believe it's Lecavalier.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Feb 1, 2010)

James_L said:


> Its pretty obvious whats going on here the Flames are setting up for a bigger move by trade deadline. Take a look at what there doing Defense is there strength there loaded at that position , Offense is their weakness there trading and more importantly getting rid of there high priced Defense-men to clear cap space so they can bring in a goal scorer so solve their offensive woes. Now who currently makes alot of money, that is out on the open market, who a pure goal scorer that been in trade rumors for months and in some cases years 2 names fits that bill..........



Sutter has proven that big trade deadline moves always pan out well. Take them getting Jokinen last year...oh wait.

Sure, they can go for Kovalchuk or something, but such a violent shake-up two thirds of the way through the season for a team not playing particularly well to begin with...that won't turn out well. Especially with how many picks it would take to land Kovalchuk, even as a rental.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 1, 2010)

that huge trade sure has stirred things up

*waits for my Stars to deal some players already*
another loss to the former coach


on the good note,   Crosby and Malkin take down Detroit again


----------



## b0rt (Feb 1, 2010)

*I think Toronto can land Kovalchuk, they would just need a solid package of players from the AHL team and a throw in like Gustaffson would work. *


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 1, 2010)

Gyarados said:


> *I think Toronto can land Kovalchuk, they would just need a solid package of players from the AHL team and a throw in like Gustaffson would work. *


Oh god, if they trade Gustavsson, they are MASSIVE dumbasses.
Also, as previously warned, Kovalchuk is an incredibly dangerous pickup.  He makes up for an incredible lack of skill defensively with a ridiculous shot, and it may not be worth it for most teams, especially one like Toronto that isn't built to win a run-and-gun style of game.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 1, 2010)

I think Gustavson is a hot target for a lotta teams who may be insecure with their #1 goalie, especially teams close to or in the playoffs. Toronto is made defensively now and a top forward with a great shot could balance the 3 things for this team and make them incredibly dangerous in the future.


----------



## James_L (Feb 1, 2010)

-Excellence- said:


> No way is it Kovalchuk if that's who your thinking. Nor do I believe it's Lecavalier.


Lecavalier makes perfect sense for all parties involved give TB a month to tank a bit and they'll have no chance but to trade him, they'll write the season off trade Vinny for some top prospects or picks so TB can retool for next year ,everybody wins


----------



## Tiger (Feb 1, 2010)

James_L said:


> Lecavalier makes perfect sense for all parties involved give TB a month to tank a bit and they'll have no chance but to trade him, they'll write the season off trade Vinny for some top prospects or picks so TB can retool for next year ,everybody wins



Which is what I'm hoping the Oilers do with Souray.

I love the guy, but the team needs to be decapitated pronto.


----------



## -Excellence- (Feb 1, 2010)

James_L said:


> Lecavalier makes perfect sense for all parties involved give TB a month to tank a bit and they'll have no chance but to trade him, they'll write the season off trade Vinny for some top prospects or picks so TB can retool for next year ,everybody wins



Calgary is extremely limited in terms of good prospects they really can't afford to give them up. As for draft picks they don't even have a first rounder this year and apparently next years draft is one of weakest (Based of reading some articles from HFboards.com and what some members are saying). 

What Calgary needs is a playmaking C, which is why I really hope they go after someone like Brad Richards.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 2, 2010)

Toronto can go for both Richards AND Kovalchukk I think.


----------



## -Excellence- (Feb 2, 2010)

Gyarados said:


> Toronto can go for both Richards AND Kovalchukk I think.



lol, with what exactly?


----------



## SPN (Feb 2, 2010)

Gyarados said:


> Toronto can go for both Richards AND Kovalchukk I think.



They are running out of people to trade. Richards I can see because he's been mediocre on a team of mediocre players, but as bad as his defence is Kovalchuk has always been Atlanta's big player, they won't let him go so easily


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Feb 2, 2010)

The Jokinen to the Rangers trade is official now.

Is Sutter trying to put the Flames out of the playoffs? 

Not sure what the hell he's going to try and swing at the trade deadline.


----------



## SPN (Feb 2, 2010)

I think he's just trying to shake things up. His team hasn't been winning, not only now, but in the playoffs for years. For better or worse I guess he just wanted to make a move rather than sit there and give that "we didn't play hard enough, but next year we will do better" speech everyone else does.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 2, 2010)

They want to add more scoring touch.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 2, 2010)

Eh, I think he's going to come out of it looking shrewd.

Kotalik on the PP point won't have to worry about his mediocre skating to get set up for a shot, and if he's with JayBo, they won't get caught on too many odd-man rushes.

Higgins has been waiting for a better cast to work around to get back to his 25/26 goal form.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 2, 2010)

Jokinen could be better on that Rangers team though, if he's with Gaborik I think this trade definetely benefits the Rangers although the Flames could gain easily too if Kotalik and Higgins play consistent on one of the top 2 lines.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 2, 2010)

The Big Mumbo said:


> The Jokinen to the Rangers trade is official now.
> 
> Is Sutter trying to put the Flames out of the playoffs?
> 
> Not sure what the hell he's going to try and swing at the trade deadline.


Jokinen's been awful this year.  It's a good short-term trade for Calgary, and they're a team that has a chance to win it all if they get hot at the right time.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't think Calgary's that good, lol. It's say it's 50/50 at best right now still that they even get into the playoffs, and they didn't score once against Philadelphia last night. They acquired some of the Leafs' garbage and I know they wont make THAT much of an impact on Calgary. Calgary is better off hoping what they got from the Rangers is the answer.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Feb 2, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Jokinen's been awful this year.  It's a good short-term trade for Calgary, and they're a team that has a chance to win it all if they get hot at the right time.



That's part of the problem though. Combined with the Phaneuf deal, Sutter's fundamentally altering the team's image two thirds of the way through the season. Will the chemistry even be there in time? While other competitive teams have been working the same guys together and evolving their play through the season, Calgary has a lot of catching up to do on that end.

And long-term they're not in great shape either - Jokinen already cost them their 2010 first rounder in the first place, for instance.

Personally I've always thought moves this big are best left for the off-season. Better to see how the entire season pans out and then reevaluate than quickly try and fix a season that really hadn't gone that far south yet.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 2, 2010)

In the end this means Burke should be GM of the year and Sutter probably the worst GM.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 2, 2010)

Toronto vs NJ tonight, 6 games back of playoffs but tonights a good start.


----------



## Tools (Feb 2, 2010)

Let's see how the ex-Flame Phaneuf does in his debut.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 2, 2010)

He got into a fight in the first 5 mins and had a good 4 hits in the 1st period alone. Now its the 2nd and Toronto is up 2-0.


----------



## -Excellence- (Feb 2, 2010)

Phaneuf's having a very good game, he's been good on the PP with that rocket shot of his.

3-0 for Toronto.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 2, 2010)

Leafs are most definetely playing some good hockey right now.


----------



## SPN (Feb 3, 2010)

It was nice to see J.S Giguere is playing more the way he did back in in 02/03. Leafs could finally become a threat again. Maybe not this year, but next year if they can keep this team together and pick up one or two more guys in the off season.


----------



## Tools (Feb 3, 2010)

The Leafs are only ten points from a playoff spot, so they can slide into it.


----------



## nanni (Feb 3, 2010)

I was all ears when I heard The Leafs (Toronto) cheering Phaneufs name.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 3, 2010)

And he's all action on the ice so far, ha.


----------



## -Excellence- (Feb 3, 2010)

Atlanta Thrashers left wing Ilya Kovalchuck, this year's top catch on the NHL's trade market, may be on his way to Hollywood. Sources are rumbling that a deal is nearly complete that would send Atlanta's franchise player to the Kings. There are currently no details on what the Thrashers would receive in return for one of the NHL's top snipers.

Atlanta made Kovalchuk the first overall pick in the 2001 draft and he has registered 328 goals and 287 assists for 615 points in 593 career games, including 31 goals and 27 assists so far this season. But with Kovalchuk's first crack at unrestricted free agency approaching, Thrashers GM Don Waddell has struggled to convince the Russian that Atlanta can put together a competitive team around him in Blueland.

Los Angeles have been perhaps the busiest shopper in the early goings of the this season's trade deadline frenzy. TSN's Bob McKenzie reported today that the Kings were so close to an agreement with Carolina for Ray Whitney that Los Angeles GM Dean Lombardi spoke to Whitney's agent about an extension ? a conversation that reportedly ended when the 37-year-old forward, who has a no-trade clause ? asked for a three-year extension.

But it appears Lombardi has moved on from Whitney ? and perhaps Atlanta's 2-1 loss tonight to Tampa Bay will be Kovalchuk's last with the Thrashers.

Mike's Update: Just wanted to put my two cents in here...for anyone worried that we're going to turn into a rumor site, we definitely will not. This came from a source that many of the SBN hockey folks trust, and while nothing's certain until it's certain, we felt as a group that it was reliable enough to be put up as food for thought.




I know it's just a rumor, but with the way the Kings have been playing lately do they really need Kovalchuk?


----------



## SPN (Feb 3, 2010)

A little final scoring touch. They already have some great young guns, but if they could snag him without giving up too many key players it could pay off. Kopitar and Kovalchuk would give them more options for scoring.

We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 3, 2010)

If the Kings land Kovalchuk, I'd say they're potentials for the cup altogether. And boy what a turnaround that would be. =/


----------



## James_L (Feb 3, 2010)

GM WADDELL TELLS KOVALCHUK TO EXPECT A TRADE SOON

NHL
{eot}
Decrease Text SizeIncrease Text Size
Text Size

Ilya Kovalchuk's days as a member of the Atlanta Thrashers appear to be numbered.

Thrashers general manager Don Waddell met with the star forward on Wednesday and told him to expect a trade to another NHL team over the next few hours or days.

There is no indication that any deal with a specific team is imminent, but the Chicago Blackhawks, Boston Bruins, Philadelphia Flyers, Calgary Flames, New Jersey Devils, Los Angeles Kings and New York Rangers are teams who continue to express interest.

Kovalchuk, 26, became the subject of trade rumours recently after reports surfaced that he could not come to terms on a multi-year contract with the only NHL team he's ever played for. The Russian sniper is in the final year of his current deal and is eligible to become an unrestricted free agent on July 1.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 3, 2010)

I'd love it if the Kings took Kovalchuk.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 3, 2010)

*Wait.. Rangers want him?? Oh fuck.*


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 3, 2010)

Law said:


> I'd love it if the Kings took Kovalchuk.


He'd be a good fit there.  They have an explosive team offensively, and he could make them just scary.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 3, 2010)

Apparently the Sharks are interested in him too. Just heard on the intermission report seconds ago.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 3, 2010)

Gyarados said:


> Apparently the Sharks are interested in him too. Just heard on the intermission report seconds ago.


Heatley-Thornton-Kovalchuk would just be silly.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 3, 2010)

They'd be using an SMG to shoot at flies with that line, and end up not clicking.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 3, 2010)

Law said:


> They'd be using an SMG to shoot at flies with that line, and end up not clicking.



hahaha yea like Tampa 05-06


----------



## Tiger (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah or like the 86-87 Oilers...


 Wait...


----------



## b0rt (Feb 3, 2010)

No, not that good. aha


----------



## Tiger (Feb 3, 2010)

lol not 400 points combined, good?


----------



## b0rt (Feb 3, 2010)

NO Tampa wasnt that good and San Jose wouldn't be even if they got Kov, basically that Oilers teams were too good for any team this era period. The only thing that comes close is the late 90 Redwings but even then..


----------



## Tiger (Feb 3, 2010)

I still say the Hawks are going to beat the Sharks.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 3, 2010)

Possible but I think Chicago will choke.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 3, 2010)

Nah, not this time.

Phoenix will fold in the playoffs, as well as Colorado.

I'm far more interested in what LA and Chicago do.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 3, 2010)

LA, Phoenix, San Jose, Vancou

them 4.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, that is a statistical improbability. But anything can happen in 25 games I guess.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 3, 2010)

I was on the Colorado wagon earlier but they've slipped a lot since the beginning of the year.


----------



## -Excellence- (Feb 3, 2010)

7-3 in their last ten isn't bad. They had that stretch a couple of weeks ago where they looked like the 2008-2009 Av's but they've picked it up recently.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah 2008 was a terrible Avalanche year unless ur talking bout the truck.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 3, 2010)

Since their inception, I have never once liked the Avs.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 3, 2010)

*But what about the truck??*


----------



## SPN (Feb 3, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Heatley-Thornton-Kovalchuk would just be silly.



Plus they already have Patrick Marleau too, who is playing great this year.



Law said:


> Since their inception, I have never once liked the Avs.



I agree, bring back the Nordiques... and Jets .


----------



## b0rt (Feb 3, 2010)

Would never work, would fuck the conference all around again, the Leafs would end back in the Central, St. Louis would end in the Northwest so that pretty much would fuck shit all up division wise

And if the Jets came back, that would mean they'd have to go into the Central too and likely push another central team out of the division, so Columbus would end up in the Northwest and push St. Louis all the way to the Pacific.

So the whole bring back thing likely aint gona happen.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Feb 4, 2010)

Well of course it won't happen, but a guy can still look back fondly on when there were more than six Canadian teams, even if it's through rose-tinted glasses...

Colorado's seemed pretty streaky this season. So if they enter the playoffs on a high or a low will determine whether they break through the first round or not. 

Don't really want to think about facing an LA team with Kovalchuk added to the lineup. Geez-us.


----------



## Tools (Feb 4, 2010)

Kovalchuk is going to New Jersey!


----------



## b0rt (Feb 4, 2010)

Tools said:


> Kovalchuk is going to New Jersey!



Is this official? Link?


----------



## Tools (Feb 4, 2010)

Gyarados said:


> Is this official? Link?


----------



## b0rt (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice stuff. I guess they figured they needed help after Monday, ha.


----------



## SPN (Feb 4, 2010)

> prospect Patrice Cormier



. Surprised anyone still wants that guy after all the "we don't need players like that" talk going on.

Never saw Kovalchuk going to NJ... that was a shock. The dreaded Brodeur/Kovalchuck combo.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 4, 2010)

But will it be a rental for just this year?


----------



## Tiger (Feb 4, 2010)

lol unless they plan on giving him a 9.5-10mil/yr 4+ year deal, I'd say he's a UFA at the end of the year


----------



## b0rt (Feb 4, 2010)

Then Brian Burke, you sir do the rest. =)


----------



## Tools (Feb 5, 2010)

SPN said:


> . Surprised anyone still wants that guy after all the "we don't need players like that" talk going on.
> 
> Never saw Kovalchuk going to NJ... that was a shock. The dreaded Brodeur/Kovalchuck combo.



A goal-scorer and a shutout goalie! the ultimate combo!


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 5, 2010)

Gyarados said:


> But will it be a rental for just this year?


Yeah, he's a rental.  They have 16.5m to sign 11 guys next season.  Even if they get a bit discount on Kovalchuk at 7m (which they won't), that would leave them trying to get 10 guys at less than 1m apiece.  Simply not feasible.  They'd put themselves in cap hell.



SPN said:


> . Surprised anyone still wants that guy after all the "we don't need players like that" talk going on.
> 
> Never saw Kovalchuk going to NJ... that was a shock. The dreaded Brodeur/Kovalchuck combo.


He's likely going to be a bomb.  Why put the worst defensive liability in the league on a defense-first team?


----------



## -Excellence- (Feb 5, 2010)

Really surprised Kovy went to the Devils, definitely didn't see that coming. Damn, I really wanted to see Kovy out west.......


----------



## b0rt (Feb 5, 2010)

Then it's settled, evidence shows that he is indeed just a rental. Case closed. Dismissed.

*slams hammer down*


----------



## SPN (Feb 5, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> He's likely going to be a bomb.  Why put the worst defensive liability in the league on a defense-first team?



He may need some work, but with a little time he may learn the way they play, he just has to be willing to change his style a little, it can be done.



-Excellence- said:


> Really surprised Kovy went to the Devils, definitely didn't see that coming. Damn, I really wanted to see Kovy out west.......



I know right, the east has everyone .


----------



## b0rt (Feb 5, 2010)

Because there's a lot more fans of the sport in the Eastern half..


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 5, 2010)

SPN said:


> He may need some work, but with a little time he may learn the way they play, he just has to be willing to change his style a little, it can be done.


...which may also kill his scoring rate.

Also, he simply doesn't have that skill.  He's very, very good at shooting the puck.  His vision, especially on defense, is questionable at best.  You don't become the worst defensive player in the league by just being lazy.  It takes a profound lack of skill.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 5, 2010)

He lacks muscle.


----------



## SPN (Feb 5, 2010)

You can gain skill, you can gain muscle, all it takes is hard work. If he's really as lazy as he seems then no one will want to take him and he will have to choose between leaving the NHL or working on it. Sure, he may lose a little scoring touch, but it shouldn't mean he'll lose it completely. He's at over a point a game, if he backs off that a tiny bit to improve on defence it's no loss.

This may seem like an invalid comparison because he's only a rental, but a few seasons ago the Sedins couldn't skate more than 10 feet without falling on their asses and couldn't make a pass longer than 5 feet, it got to the point where we started calling them the Sedin Sisters. Now they are two of the best, how did they do it, hard work. If Kovalchuck wants to stay in the NHL he'll have to get better. Either that or keep his point per game ratio up so high that GMs still seem to not care.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 5, 2010)

SPN said:


> If Kovalchuck wants to stay in the NHL he'll have to get better.


No he won't, and he knows it.
Also, this isn't the kind of change you make in a third of a season.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 5, 2010)

He's a sniper. ANy team who lacks a good scorer will want him for the next little while.


----------



## SPN (Feb 5, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> No he won't, and he knows it.
> Also, this isn't the kind of change you make in a third of a season.



Start to make changes now rather than later, players always have to adjust when playing with a new team. This is no different.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 5, 2010)

Not always.


----------



## Tools (Feb 5, 2010)

And Toronto gets beat in the last three minutes.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah but that was bias & horseshit on behalf of the reffin


----------



## Tools (Feb 5, 2010)

Gyarados said:


> Yeah but that was bias & horseshit on behalf of the reffin



I'm a Habs fan so I don't really care.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 5, 2010)

the refs were going against them tho.


----------



## Tools (Feb 5, 2010)

Well I guess it really does suck when that happens.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 5, 2010)

oh yeah it does.


----------



## SPN (Feb 5, 2010)

We know all about that here in Vancouver .


----------



## b0rt (Feb 5, 2010)

S'what I mean bro, s'why I like them as my fave West team (tru story)


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Feb 6, 2010)

When it comes to reffing, I've just come to close my eyes and figure that the amount of terribly called games going one way or the other evens out for most teams over the course of a season. Sometimes you get screwed, sometimes they get screwed. At least that's what I'm hoping.

I'm glad the whole Burrows/Auger thing kind of went away, I found that pretty embarrassing honestly.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 6, 2010)

Mike McGeough.

'Nuff said.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pierre Shampoo!!*


----------



## SPN (Feb 6, 2010)

In the eyes of the fans who just got called for something the ref is always wrong... I can't stand it when it's an obvious call and people still boo the refs.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 6, 2010)

3-0 Toronto after 1st...


----------



## b0rt (Feb 6, 2010)

C'mon, c'mon lets get a chant going here at the forum

GO LEAFS GO

GO LEAFS GO

GO LEAFS GO


----------



## SPN (Feb 6, 2010)

I only have two rules:

Don't double post in a thread
Don't tell me to cheer for the Leafs


----------



## b0rt (Feb 6, 2010)

*Those are unnofficial*


----------



## Booyal (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm all about the Canucks  So i was happy with the final result today, though some of the game sucked


----------



## Tools (Feb 7, 2010)

So I saw a 4-2 Penguin league at the end of the second...Now I see a 5-4 Capitals win! Yay Ovi!


----------



## b0rt (Feb 7, 2010)

Caps win their 14th straight.They need 2 wins to tie the Leafs record (16)


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 7, 2010)

What do you know, the Bruins won a game!


----------



## SPN (Feb 7, 2010)

Tools said:


> So I saw a 4-2 Penguin league at the end of the second...Now I see a 5-4 Capitals win! Yay Ovi!



My roomate came in to work and was like "Caps are getting spanked 4-2, Crosby has 2" and I was like "4-2 isn't a spanking, the Caps will come back" and he didn't believe me... What now bitch.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 7, 2010)

SPN said:


> My roomate came in to work and was like "Caps are getting spanked 4-2, Crosby has 2" and I was like "4-2 isn't a spanking, the Caps will come back" and he didn't believe me... What now bitch.


In fairness to him, the Capitals _were_ getting spanked to that point--they were lucky to only be down a pair.


----------



## Tools (Feb 7, 2010)

Gyarados said:


> Caps win their 14th straight.They need 2 wins to tie the Leafs record (16)



Might have to wait cause the Olympic break is coming up.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 7, 2010)

Even then that's cool. If they rest even and practice a lot in between, they could possibly reach 20 in a row I think. This team is like the Red Wings of last decade, the Oilers of the decade previous. This Caps team is really somethin else and I wouldn't be surprised if they ended up this decade's TEAM of the NHL.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 7, 2010)

Gyarados said:


> Caps win their 14th straight.They need 2 wins to tie the Leafs record (16)


The record is 17, by the 92-93 Penguins.


----------



## Tools (Feb 7, 2010)

Ovechkin really deserves that Stanley cup.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 7, 2010)

Tools said:


> Ovechkin really deserves that Stanley cup.


So do a lot of guys.  Team award, my friend.  He and his boys are going to have to go win it, just like every other team in the league.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 7, 2010)

They could use a bit more goal-tending if they want to be the next decade-dominant team.

Fun fact: Since his first game in the NHL, Kovalchuk has more goals than anyone else.


----------



## Tools (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm still bitter then Pens won last year. Crosby...


----------



## b0rt (Feb 7, 2010)

Law said:


> They could use a bit more goal-tending if they want to be the next decade-dominant team.
> 
> Fun fact: Since his first game in the NHL, Kovalchuk has more goals than anyone else.



*Yeah, Toronto and Washington should swap Gustavsoon for even a 2nd unit player.

btw, I love fun facts.

Fun fact: most cup victories: Montreal, Detroit.

No stanley cups = Washington (for now anyway lol)

3 stanley cups = PITTSburgh.  *


----------



## Tools (Feb 7, 2010)

I think my Montreal Canadiens have the right for the title of most cups, not Detroit. (24 to 14 I think)


----------



## b0rt (Feb 7, 2010)

ur right, they do have the most.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 7, 2010)

If you look at it though, a lot of teams havent won one yet.

Double post... I know. But theres a Mod in here anyway postin so if he says no I wont DP again.


----------



## Tools (Feb 7, 2010)

There's a handful that hasn't won one.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 7, 2010)

If Florida makes the playoffs, I like their odds of going far. *looks at history*


----------



## Tools (Feb 7, 2010)

Florida? They haven't made the playoffs since they were top of there division twenty years ago right?


----------



## b0rt (Feb 7, 2010)

Tools said:


> Florida? They haven't made the playoffs since they were top of there division twenty years ago right?



1996. Made it to the Stanley Cup Finals only to lose to the Avalanche (they got swept)

But they have never made the playoffs since and they only began in the 93-94 season.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 7, 2010)

Tools said:


> I think my Montreal Canadiens have the right for the title of most cups, not Detroit. (24 to 14 I think)


Yeah, but a lot of those were when there were only 6 teams (14 for Montreal, 10 for Detroit).  Stanley Cup Championships since the expansion to 12 teams:
Montreal	10
Edmonton	5
NY Islanders	4
Detroit		4
Pittsburgh	3
New Jersey	3
Boston		2
Philadelphia	2
Colorado	2
Calgary		1
NY Rangers	1
Dallas		1
Tampa Bay	1
Carolina	1
Anaheim		1



Gyarados said:


> Double post... I know. But theres a Mod in here anyway postin so if he says no I wont DP again.


I don't give a shit, as long as you don't do it intentionally.


----------



## Tools (Feb 7, 2010)

True but still Montreal is on top of that list.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 7, 2010)

Tools said:


> True but still Montreal is on top of that list.



I would personally only record starting after the original 6. So when St. Louis, Minnesota Northstars (Dallas Stars), NY Islanders, LA Kings, Philadelphia, Pittsburgh came into the league.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 7, 2010)

Tools said:


> True but still Montreal is on top of that list.


Correct!  But Detroit falls back to the pack, and Montreal's lead isn't nearly as huge either.



Gyarados said:


> I would personally only record starting after the original 6. So when St. Louis, Minnesota Northstars (Dallas Stars), NY Islanders, LA Kings, Philadelphia, Pittsburgh came into the league.


That's what I charted a couple posts above.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 7, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Yeah, but a lot of those were when there were only 6 teams (14 for Montreal, 10 for Detroit).  Stanley Cup Championships since the expansion to 12 teams:
> Montreal	10
> Edmonton	5
> NY Islanders4
> ...



AHh very nice & thanks lol. Im a bit surprised it was only 4 for Detroit tho. But I mean they did suck in the 80's...


----------



## Tools (Feb 7, 2010)

But still the double of the second place Edmonton Oilers, with Gretzky. That has to be impressive.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 7, 2010)

Tools said:


> But still the double of the second place Edmonton Oilers, with Gretzky. That has to be impressive.



Like I said to Law once. That may have been the years of the best hockey teams ever. That Oilers dynasty.


----------



## Tools (Feb 7, 2010)

Flames fan here too, so I'm not a big Oilers guy. But i can't really argue that the Oilers dynasty with Gretzky had to be one of the greatest teams ever.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 7, 2010)

I tried to like the Flames but I never really could. Must've been their style of play that turned me away.


----------



## SPN (Feb 8, 2010)

Since I live in Vancouver I almost feel like it's my job to not like Calgary or Edmonton... Rivalry makes things more interesting.


----------



## Tools (Feb 8, 2010)

SPN said:


> Since I live in Vancouver I almost feel like it's my job to not like Calgary or Edmonton... Rivalry makes things more interesting.



You gonna go see some Olympic hockey?


----------



## b0rt (Feb 8, 2010)

I am anyway.


----------



## SPN (Feb 8, 2010)

Tools said:


> You gonna go see some Olympic hockey?



No the prices are insane. I wish I could have. People are trying to sell Gold Medal tickets for $5000... I may go to some of the free shows and parties if I have time, it's hard because I work fulltime graveyards.

Most people out here that I know are not too pleased about the Olympics being here.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Feb 9, 2010)

Ah, if you wanted Olympic hockey tickets you had to put in for them like a year ago. But yeah there's a lot of complaints about the Olympics being here, but I get the feeling that happens in every city ("Oh man, how am I going to get to work, the SkyTrain's going to be so clogged up, the Olympics are so expensive, there's no snow, blah blah")

I bought three pairs of speed skating tickets, then sold one pair for enough to cover the cost for all three. So I'm going for free


----------



## SPN (Feb 9, 2010)

I would have sold all three 

Yeah, my landlord words on Robson Street... all I hear is stupid olympics this, stupid olympics that.

I may go downtown and pretend I'm a tourist just for shits and giggles.

I'll stick to NHL hockey for now, olympics are fun, but lack the physical tone.


----------



## Tools (Feb 10, 2010)

5-2 Montreal over Washington? Could the Capitals streak come to an end?


----------



## SPN (Feb 10, 2010)

They have been getting some chances, off the post, goal being called off. I really didn't like that no goal call, that was just a hard hockey play.

Maybe a goalie swich is needed too.


----------



## Tools (Feb 10, 2010)

Well it's 5-3, maybe they can pull another comeback out of their hats with tricks- get it, hahahaha...ok not really funny.

EDIT: 5-4, I see a comeback!


----------



## SPN (Feb 10, 2010)

I think they may run out of gas.

But it will be a fun last 5 minutes.


----------



## Tools (Feb 10, 2010)

This is one hell of a game. On one hand I love my Montreal Canadiens, but on the other I also like Ovechkin and his team. But I'm cheering for my home team!

Go Habs!

EDIT: Caps score with 18 seconds left!

EDIT: Bad reffing against Montreal.


----------



## Tools (Feb 10, 2010)

GOAL! HABS WIN! CAPS STREAK IS OVER!


----------



## SPN (Feb 10, 2010)

Great game. Caps always put on a good show win or lose.


----------



## Tools (Feb 10, 2010)

Yah it was a real good game. Good be in the run with the Caps/Pens game for best game of the year.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 11, 2010)

...with 7.5 seconds left in OT too. Damn.


----------



## Tools (Feb 11, 2010)

You know you're the best when you're first in points with ten points on the second place, fifth in assists, first in goals, first in plus-minus and you're eight goals shy of a third straight 50 goal season. 

That is Ovechkin.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 11, 2010)

Russia looks scary right now.


----------



## SPN (Feb 11, 2010)

They always do.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 11, 2010)

Meh, Ovechkin, Malkin, Kovalchuk.

They didn't look that scary last olympics.


----------



## SPN (Feb 11, 2010)

4 years can make a big difference, heh.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 11, 2010)

Russia could be the greatest team ever built.  Canada's definitely an underdog against them (though they have more than an outside chance to beat them).


----------



## b0rt (Feb 12, 2010)

Canada's gona just have to be more physical I think they can push the Russians around and dont let them setup as long as defense and grinders on Canada do their part they should be ok.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 12, 2010)

This is the one gold medal I have hopes for 

Russia v Canada for gold. If it's anything else, I'll be disappointed.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 12, 2010)

woudlnt be shocked if it was Canada vs Swedish sissys though


----------



## SPN (Feb 13, 2010)

If it's Canada vs Sweden I may just have to cheer for my Sedins...

I'd be happy with Canada vs Sweden, Canada vs Russia, or Canada vs USA... just as long as Canada wins.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 13, 2010)

Tools said:


> You know you're the best when you're first in points with ten points on the second place, fifth in assists, first in goals, first in plus-minus and you're eight goals shy of a third straight 50 goal season.
> 
> That is Ovechkin.


See, jokes like you start this argument every year.  And every year you have a different reason.
Frankly, it's getting boring.


----------



## SPN (Feb 13, 2010)

You don't like Ovechkin for MVP?


----------



## Tiger (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah, if only.


----------



## SPN (Feb 14, 2010)

I remember when this thread used to be about hockey...


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 14, 2010)

another win for my Stars


that pickup on the waiver wire helped already.   Brandon Segal with a goal and assist in a 3-0 win over Phoenix


----------



## Tiger (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm rooting for Grebeshkov on the Russian team! It's always nice to watch a young player from your team in the Olympics.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 15, 2010)

I just won a slapshot competition, 63 MPH.


----------



## SPN (Feb 15, 2010)

What is up with these Sens, just win after win.

Wish I could say the same for the Canucks . At least I'm not an Oiler fan.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 15, 2010)

Sens are just playing good right now, they'll go on a losing streak soon though.


----------



## Tools (Feb 15, 2010)

Most teams have about 20 games in about a month in a half. Maybe they'll be a change in the wind once the Olympic Break is over. (Like Toronto and Edmonton beating everybody, San Jose and Washington struggling hard, low-levelled players play amazingly while superstars are in slumps.)


----------



## b0rt (Feb 15, 2010)

Well, with this olympic break, I'll pretty much just be keeping watch on Team Canada for the next week plus.


----------



## IBU (Feb 22, 2010)

Law said:


> I'm rooting for Grebeshkov on the Russian team! It's always nice to watch a young player from your team in the Olympics.



An Oilers fan? Are you from Edmonton, or are they just your team?


----------



## Tiger (Feb 22, 2010)

I live in Edmonton.

This year's a write-off, obviously, but they're still my team. I don't jump ship over a few bad years. A team's own city will be the first to tell you how bad things really are. Edmonton needs to do what Ottawa, San Jose, Chicago, etc. did and feed off the bottom of the NHL for 2-3 years before they can get a good pool of prospects. But the GMs here act like there's nothing wrong, and we should be competitive every year.

Delusion meets embarrassment and ignorance.


----------



## IBU (Feb 24, 2010)

Law said:


> I live in Edmonton.
> 
> This year's a write-off, obviously, but they're still my team. I don't jump ship over a few bad years. A team's own city will be the first to tell you how bad things really are. Edmonton needs to do what Ottawa, San Jose, Chicago, etc. did and feed off the bottom of the NHL for 2-3 years before they can get a good pool of prospects. But the GMs here act like there's nothing wrong, and we should be competitive every year.
> 
> Delusion meets embarrassment and ignorance.



I too live in Edmonton and am an Oilers devotee. (luckily my other team the Caps are doing great this year to make up for the Oilers. 

I agree with your analysis, although I will say that Lowe made a lot of poor choices that are going to ensure that we stay in the bottom for a while. I personally think that the 2006 playoff run lead to alot of bad moves and the signing of very mediocre players to big contracts that their talent does not warrant. (Pisani and Horcoff specifically come to mind).


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 1, 2010)

Law said:


> I live in Edmonton.
> 
> This year's a write-off, obviously, but they're still my team. I don't jump ship over a few bad years. A team's own city will be the first to tell you how bad things really are. Edmonton needs to do what Ottawa, San Jose, Chicago, etc. did and feed off the bottom of the NHL for 2-3 years before they can get a good pool of prospects. But the GMs here act like there's nothing wrong, and we should be competitive every year.
> 
> Delusion meets embarrassment and ignorance.



look on the bright side.   Eberle and Hall as teammates.    that sounds promising


Ill be at the Stars game vs LA this Tues.  hope to get some workout footage of our new goalie:  Kari Lehtonen


----------



## Tools (Mar 1, 2010)

Well after two weeks of no nhl action but one heck of an awesome hockey tournament: the NHL is returning tonight. The trade deadline is soon so that'll be an other interesting thing to wait for.


----------



## SPN (Mar 1, 2010)

Well, back to hating Sidney Crosby.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 1, 2010)

SPN said:


> Well, back to hating Sidney Crosby.



back to hating the Red Machine that is Detroit.


----------



## Tools (Mar 1, 2010)

SPN said:


> Well, back to hating Sidney Crosby.



Yup and back to hating my good old rivals from the Northeast Division.


----------



## SPN (Mar 2, 2010)

After the high of the olympics I wonder how the rest of the NHL season will compare.


----------



## Tools (Mar 2, 2010)

Hopefully it'll be exciting with the playoff race starting off.


----------



## SPN (Mar 2, 2010)

Living in Vancouver the Olympics was as close to a playoff run as I'll ever get.


----------



## IBU (Mar 2, 2010)

SPN said:


> Living in Vancouver the Olympics was as close to a playoff run as I'll ever get.



Say what? You guys at least have a fairly good team this year. I am from Edmonton, how do you think I feel?


----------



## SPN (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah, we always make it to the playoffs, but then we blow it. Fun while it lasts though.

I'm so sorry for you though, just think of the draft picks and it will all be fine.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 2, 2010)

didnt Bettman already state that the NHL doesnt want to send its players to the 2014 Olympics?    I seem to remember Ovi and Malkin saying they are going no matter what


----------



## Tools (Mar 2, 2010)

Kuwabara99 said:


> didnt Bettman already state that the NHL doesnt want to send its players to the 2014 Olympics?    I seem to remember Ovi and Malkin saying they are going no matter what



That's 2014, Bettman might not be around then.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 2, 2010)

Toronto is playing shit.


----------



## SPN (Mar 2, 2010)

Kuwabara99 said:


> didnt Bettman already state that the NHL doesnt want to send its players to the 2014 Olympics?    I seem to remember Ovi and Malkin saying they are going no matter what



I remember that, and it's a bad move on Bettman's part. These guys are the best in the world and deserve to represent their country.



Gyarados said:


> Toronto is playing shit.



Breaking news...


----------



## b0rt (Mar 2, 2010)

5-1, broke the shutout but thats it.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 3, 2010)

Kuwabara99 said:


> didnt Bettman already state that the NHL doesnt want to send its players to the 2014 Olympics?    I seem to remember Ovi and Malkin saying they are going no matter what


He'd have to suspend every Olympic-caliber Russian from the league, because every one of them would go.
It's not happening.  He's just blowing smoke.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 3, 2010)

Gyarados said:


> 5-1, broke the shutout but thats it.



just how I feel after coming back from the Stars game.   lost 5-1 to LA

Turco's 500th game  >>


I smell trades coming


----------



## Tools (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice win Habs, 4 unanswered goals in the third. Nice!


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 3, 2010)

Really uneventful trade deadline day all around, especially in the West, though I guess that's expected. Any big deals were done before the Olympic interruption, namely Kovalchuk.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 3, 2010)

Tools said:


> Nice win Habs, 4 unanswered goals in the third. Nice!



I was rather irritated over that, although the Habs played better in my opinion. There's always the next game against the Leafs though, hopefully the Bruins can get a win out of that.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 3, 2010)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Really uneventful trade deadline day all around, especially in the West, though I guess that's expected. Any big deals were done before the Olympic interruption, namely Kovalchuk.



the heatly deal too


----------



## Tools (Mar 3, 2010)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Really uneventful trade deadline day all around, especially in the West, though I guess that's expected. Any big deals were done before the Olympic interruption, namely Kovalchuk.



My Flames traded McElhinney for Toskala which was weird. 



Xyloxi said:


> I was rather irritated over that, although the Habs played better in my opinion. There's always the next game against the Leafs though, hopefully the Bruins can get a win out of that.



The rivalry Boston vs. Montreal will always burn and bring great games.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 3, 2010)

Oiler fans got 6 bits of news since the Olympics:

1. Sheldon Souray out for the season - so I guess we won't be trading him after all.  Good time to announce that, idiots.

2. We trade our best young defenceman to Nashville for a second round draft pick, after which he gets a goal and an assist as they beat us that night.

3. We then trade our #1 Defenceman, Lubomir Visnovsky to Anaheim for Ray Whitney.

4. We pick up some nobody off waivers.

5. We trade Steve Staios to Calgary for a prospect and a third round draft pick.

6. We call up 3 players from our farm team.

I hope those three were told to not expect a win by the end of the season.


----------



## SPN (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh jeez, I slept all day on trade deadline day. Good thing for their website.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 4, 2010)

Law said:


> Oiler fans got 6 bits of news since the Olympics:
> 
> 1. Sheldon Souray out for the season - so I guess we won't be trading him after all.  Good time to announce that, idiots.
> 
> ...



You need a fucking goaltender there man.


----------



## SPN (Mar 5, 2010)

And Vancouver does... fuck all. Yup, just another trade day in Vancouver.


----------



## Tools (Mar 7, 2010)

Yay- another Habs win. I think I'll start cheering for the desert dogs in the west.


----------



## SPN (Mar 7, 2010)

I think they need to go back to Winnipeg


----------



## TDM (Mar 7, 2010)

Kudos to the Caps - only Washington team that isn't an embarrassment.


----------



## SPN (Mar 7, 2010)

That's how it works, spend a few years in the shit house, then reap the rewards with draft picks and be first in the league.

All you have to do is make sure you draft the right players.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 8, 2010)

man......3 games in a row my Stars have been killed


5-1 to LA,  6-1 to St Louis,  6-3 to Pittsburgh(course I enjoy Crosby goals anyway)

but yeah.    outscored 17-5.   and we got the Caps next.    watch the outscored part go way up there   >>


I say just drop it all and get top 5 pick if possible.  this year is over


----------



## Tools (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice comeback Montreal! When I joined in and saw 3-0 in the second, my heart sunk. But never give up hope!


----------



## SPN (Mar 8, 2010)

Carolina Hurricanes last 10 games 8-2-0

What is this!


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 8, 2010)

SPN said:


> Carolina Hurricanes last 10 games 8-2-0
> 
> What is this!


Playing themselves out of the draft lottery.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 8, 2010)

well well.  what a surprise.  against the best of the East,   my Stars pull through.

sloppy of course,  but 49 saves by Turco.     4-3 shootout win over Caps


----------



## SPN (Mar 8, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Playing themselves out of the draft lottery.



I know, that's what I'm talking about, why would you do such a foolish thing. I mean I know losing on purpose isn't what the fans want to see and most people don't like when you do it, but seriously, waiting this long before you start to play well... you have nothing to gain.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 9, 2010)

Edmonton wins 2 games in a row, only 6 points behind Toronto now.

We shut-out the Devils.


wtf


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 9, 2010)

SPN said:


> I know, that's what I'm talking about, why would you do such a foolish thing. I mean I know losing on purpose isn't what the fans want to see and most people don't like when you do it, but seriously, waiting this long before you start to play well... you have nothing to gain.


It's not like they DECIDED to suck before and suddenly play well now.
Highs and lows happen.  At different times, and sometimes for some teams more than others.


----------



## Sogeking (Mar 9, 2010)

the penguins seem to have pulled off another great change at the deadline, at least for now. Poni and Leopold have looked great so far. 

I have to say though, that hit by cooke was a bad one. I'm not sure what to think of it, though. Savard had his head down, and Cooke claimed he was just finishing his check. what do you guys think? (of course, if he did use his elbow, then it should be a suspension, but I couldn't tell.) here's the video: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaG4GSyQ-tQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IBU (Mar 9, 2010)

Law said:


> Edmonton wins 2 games in a row, only 6 points behind Toronto now.
> 
> We shut-out the Devils.
> 
> ...




We used some magical hypnosis to slow down play.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 9, 2010)

Sogeking said:


> the penguins seem to have pulled off another great change at the deadline, at least for now. Poni and Leopold have looked great so far.
> 
> I have to say though, that hit by cooke was a bad one. I'm not sure what to think of it, though. Savard had his head down, and Cooke claimed he was just finishing his check. what do you guys think? (of course, if he did use his elbow, then it should be a suspension, but I couldn't tell.) here's the video:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


It's not an elbow, it's a shoulder to the head, and as always, it's difficult to tell whether it's really his fault.
He'll get a suspension of a few games though, and that's justified.


----------



## IBU (Mar 9, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> It's not an elbow, it's a shoulder to the head, and as always, it's difficult to tell whether it's really his fault.
> He'll get a suspension of a few games though, and that's justified.



I think you are right about intent; the problem is that anytime you blindside someone in open ice the check looks far more brutal than it often is.


----------



## Tools (Mar 9, 2010)

AestheticizeAnalog said:


> I think you are right about intent; the problem is that anytime you blindside someone in open ice the check looks far more brutal than it often is.



True and unless there's a serious charge towards a helpless player without the puck, we have no proof of what the player hitting actually tried to do. Suspension seems fair even if it was 'accidental'.


----------



## SPN (Mar 9, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> It's not like they DECIDED to suck before and suddenly play well now.
> Highs and lows happen.  At different times, and sometimes for some teams more than others.



I never said anything about deciding to play well or not. It's about how much effort the coach and players put into it. They seemed to lack effort. Obviously luck factors into it, but it doesn't change a record that much, it's more about effort than luck.


----------



## Tools (Mar 13, 2010)

My Montreal Canadiens are rolling! Five wins straight! Awesome. And my new favorite team in the West, well at least tied with Calgary, the Phoenix Coyotes! Man what a turnaround season they have been having.


----------



## SPN (Mar 14, 2010)

Like most teams, they spent a few years in the basement and then start to rise. Colorado and Ottawa are doing the same this season.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 14, 2010)

SPN said:


> Like most teams, they spent a few years in the basement and then start to rise. Colorado and Ottawa are doing the same this season.


Yeah, but Phoenix did it without the "acquire great young talent with your high draft choices" step, which is what's so interesting about it.

Ottawa... buh?  They were in the playoffs 2 of the last 3 years.

Colorado is also a special case because they're currently a mediocre team with a ridiculous goaltender.


----------



## SPN (Mar 15, 2010)

Detroit syndrome, find good players no one else seemed to notice.

Yeah but they were 22nd in the league last year, and the three previous years before that they were 2nd, 9th, then 13th. Not following the trend of dropping is pretty interesting. They have been dropping a little lately, but still second in their division, so we'll have to see how that all wraps up.

They have a few good young stars who were never looked at as "future superstars" but sometimes you don't need superstars to sneak your way up the standings.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Mar 16, 2010)

Sogeking said:


> the penguins seem to have pulled off another great change at the deadline, at least for now. Poni and Leopold have looked great so far.
> 
> I have to say though, that hit by cooke was a bad one. I'm not sure what to think of it, though. Savard had his head down, and Cooke claimed he was just finishing his check. what do you guys think? (of course, if he did use his elbow, then it should be a suspension, but I couldn't tell.) here's the video:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



How come Ovechkin gets a 2 game suspension and Matt Cooke gets nothing?, seeing that hit and hearing Cooke gets away with it really pisses me off. Because of this I hate Matt "Freaking" Cooke", but I hate Colin Campbell even more now, I hated big fat bastard since the Kyle McLaren suspension back in the 2002 Playoffs, he cost the Boston Bruins the Quarter-Finals that time and now he's gonna cost the Bruins a good chance to fight for the 8th spot of the Eastern Conference for the Playoffs. 

I say that hit is very intentional to put Marc Savard down and Savard is now out of action for a year. A WHOLE FREAKING YEAR!!! The Bruins needs justice for this!


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 16, 2010)

Prince of Pop said:


> I say that hit is very intentional to put Marc Savard down and Savard is now out of action for a year. A WHOLE FREAKING YEAR!!! The Bruins needs justice for this!


Um, that's not even possible to do intentionally.  If Matt Cooke can line up a hit precisely to a guy's head at full speed, he's the best checker in the NHL.
He was trying to hit the guy and happened to catch him in the head.  REALLY sucks, but not at all dirty.  Take a look at this:


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 17, 2010)

went to the Stars/Sharks game yesterday


total domination bt the Stars.   I really couldnt tell that San Jose was #1 in the West


Kari played a solid game:  #1 Star of the night.  his toe save on Heatley was sick


got 2 shorties on them too.    8-2 shelacking before St Patty Day^^

Riberio with 4 points


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 17, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Colorado is also a special case because they're currently a mediocre team with a ridiculous goaltender.


Colorado's been scoring pretty well all season though. It's not all Anderson, though he's the biggest part of their success of course.

They're a less extreme version of last season's Columbus basically.


----------



## IBU (Mar 17, 2010)

The Oilers continue to depress me this year.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 17, 2010)

First team out.

Though at least with Toronto having an 11-point lead on them Taylor Hall is now pretty much a guarantee.


----------



## SPN (Mar 18, 2010)

Nothing is worse than seeing your team out of the playoffs with still over 10 games to play. However, if they play their cards right they could use it to make a slow but steady rise in seasons to come. Sure there arn't any picks like Ovechkin or Crosby out there, but they can still make something happen with what is available.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 18, 2010)

the head check rule is apparently going to be implemented very soon. there's a small chance it might be implemented in time for the playoffs, though it seems very unlikely. but seriously if ovechkin's hit on campbell was nowhere as brutal as cooke's hit on savard, yet they got the same punishment and cooke is a repeat offender. ovechkin has had game misconducts before but his style of play is aggressive like rocket richard type of style, i don't think he intentionally wants to hurt anyone, plus they were both contending for the puck. cooke on the other hand elbowed savard in the head when the puck was nowhere near him. bad judgment is bad.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 18, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> and cooke is a repeat offender.


It's Ovechkin's second suspension of the season, and he nearly earned one in last year's playoffs when he took out Gonchar with a knee.  His record isn't exactly clean.



> ovechkin has had game misconducts before but his style of play is aggressive like rocket richard type of style,


Are you joking?  You don't have any grasp of hockey history at all, do you.  Richard is regarded as having been one of the worst defensive players on an otherwise defensively responsible Habs team.

Ovechkin is an idiot.  A lot of players play aggressively, but most of them have some concept of when not to hit a guy because he'll immediately slam his head into the boards.  Players aren't always to avoid knee-on-knee hits or hits to the head because they happen on dynamic plays.  You should know not to hit a guy when he's near the boards and his back is to you, and most players do.



> i don't think he intentionally wants to hurt anyone, plus they were both contending for the puck.


Um, the puck was gone.  He was finishing him off.



> cooke on the other hand elbowed savard in the head


...what?  Everyone from the commish on down has said it was a shoulder, even most people critical of the hit.  He didn't stick his elbow out, he caught him in the head with a shoulder because he missed the body.



> when the puck was nowhere near him


...Savard had just released the puck when he was hit.  He was in the middle of the attacking zone and had just shot the puck.  He wasn't in a vulnerable position where a player would be expected to back off.  He just wasn't looking, and Cooke missed the body and hit him in the head.


----------



## SPN (Mar 18, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> ...Savard had just released the puck when he was hit.  He was in the middle of the attacking zone and had just shot the puck.  He wasn't in a vulnerable position where a player would be expected to back off.  He just wasn't looking, and Cooke missed the body and hit him in the head.



Actually he may be right on this one after watching the footage, it's hard to see when the puck leaves his stick, but by just watching the motion of his stick it looks like it was a late hit. The NHL has a .6 of second rule, hit a player after that amount of time and it's a late hit. Seems that they don't always apply this rule and for whatever reason they just missed this one, likely because it all happens so fast.

The only reason the one on Booth wasn't called was because they decided it was what they call a North/South collision.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 19, 2010)

so someone brought up an interesting question

has a team lost to another team in the same division all the games they play in the season but still won it?(that division i mean)

yeah im talking about pens and devils btw


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 19, 2010)

SPN said:


> Actually he may be right on this one after watching the footage, it's hard to see when the puck leaves his stick, but by just watching the motion of his stick it looks like it was a late hit. The NHL has a .6 of second rule, hit a player after that amount of time and it's a late hit. Seems that they don't always apply this rule and for whatever reason they just missed this one, likely because it all happens so fast.


Like every hit they review on the discipline committee, they reviewed it frame-by-frame.  There was an article that quoted Colin Campbell, the guy in charge of these things; unfortunately, I can't find it, but they have video at 30 frames per second and there were 15 frames between the release of the puck and the hit.  Precisely half a second.  I think I'll trust the guy in charge on this one.



Lord Genome said:


> so someone brought up an interesting question
> 
> has a team lost to another team in the same division all the games they play in the season but still won it?(that division i mean)
> 
> yeah im talking about pens and devils btw


I wouldn't doubt it.  Teams didn't used to play very many division games, so it wouldn't be that strange a scenario.


----------



## SPN (Mar 19, 2010)

So they reviewed in in slow motion and no one stopped to notice noticed it was a hit to the side of the head which came from a blind spot? Yeah, I'll trust them


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 20, 2010)

SPN said:


> So they reviewed in in slow motion and no one stopped to notice noticed it was a hit to the side of the head which came from a blind spot? Yeah, I'll trust them


They stopped to notice that.  They also stopped to notice that he was a perfectly legal target and should have been looking out instead of admiring his shot.  Cooke didn't intend to catch him in the head, same as Richards in the other clip.  That's just how it ended up, and it sucks for Savard, but it was not in any way an intentional hit to the head.

As I say again, if he could aim a check with that kind of precision, he'd be the best hitter in the league.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 20, 2010)

Phoenix is within 3 points of taking the Pacific Division lead away from San Jose. Will be interesting to see if it actually happens. They're two teams going in opposite directions at the moment, so it really seems possible. Phoenix plays Chicago tonight, and if they win that, they've got a real legitimate shot at finishing first in the Western Conference, too.

I wonder what the Vegas odds were for Phoenix at the beginning of the season, the few people who picked them must be jumping for joy right about now.

Big points disparity between the East and the West now too actually. Buffalo's 84 points would only get them 8th in the West. But hey, Western teams play Edmonton a lot more, so maybe that's part of it


----------



## SPN (Mar 20, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> They stopped to notice that.  They also stopped to notice that he was a perfectly legal target and should have been looking out instead of admiring his shot.  Cooke didn't intend to catch him in the head, same as Richards in the other clip.  That's just how it ended up, and it sucks for Savard, but it was not in any way an intentional hit to the head.
> 
> As I say again, if he could aim a check with that kind of precision, he'd be the best hitter in the league.



Not even close to the same, one was north/south, the other was from behind.

True he may not have been aiming for the head, but you shouldn't be trying to hit a guy from behind in the first place.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 20, 2010)

SPN said:


> Not even close to the same, one was north/south, the other was from behind.
> 
> True he may not have been aiming for the head, but you shouldn't be trying to hit a guy from behind in the first place.


Seriously?  Cooke was moving parallel to the lines on a guy who was skating perpendicular.  Directly from the side.  He wasn't looking that direction, but Cooke would have hit him squarely in the shoulder if he hadn't missed and caught him in the head.

The Richards hit actually had Richards moving more vertical, but Booth wasn't as square to the net so that was also aimed at the shoulder.  It's almost precisely the same hit.


----------



## SPN (Mar 21, 2010)

If that was an attempt at hit it was a weak one that would have likely ended up with Cooke flat on his ass. He comes in at a good speed, lowers the shoulder, but really makes no effort to put any real weight into the hit. Unless he's trying to react to the change in Savard's body, which may very well be the case, it's a very weird looking hit attempt.


----------



## Tools (Mar 21, 2010)

Coyotes beat Dallas in a Shootout. San Jose is down 3-0 against Edmonton...

THE PHOENIX COYOTES ARE TIED WITH CHICAGO FOR FIRST IN THE WEST!


----------



## SPN (Mar 21, 2010)

They still should have moved back to Winnipeg.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 22, 2010)

Tools said:


> Coyotes beat Dallas in a Shootout. San Jose is down 3-0 against Edmonton...
> 
> THE PHOENIX COYOTES ARE TIED WITH CHICAGO FOR FIRST IN THE WEST!



Holy shit.

What is in their water??

And for fuck sakes Edmonton, STOP WINNING.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 22, 2010)

lol.   the dallas paper already dropped Turco.    


should've gotten a high pick for him   >>


my team really needs a new owner.    Hicks is done


----------



## Prince of Pop (Mar 23, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Um, that's not even possible to do intentionally.  If Matt Cooke can line up a hit precisely to a guy's head at full speed, he's the best checker in the NHL.
> He was trying to hit the guy and happened to catch him in the head.  REALLY sucks, but not at all dirty.  Take a look at this:


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 23, 2010)

Prince of Pop said:


> Yes, but he concussed Savard!


Yes, but should we punish results instead of intentions?
I'm not saying this was a clean hit, but players get injured on clean hits all the time.  Should we suspend those guys?



> I find out last week that the Bruins are getting revenge on Cooke, I always said to the TV "Take Him OUT!!!", I saw the highlights from SportsCentre, Shawn Thornton fights Cooke and beats him in a fight, I was expecting a brawl just like a the one from 1997 between Colorado and Detroit.


The Bruins are smart.  They were trying to win the game, not settle a petty score.  You, on the other hand, are a dumbass.  Oh well.
I think Bergeron said it best:  “At the end of the season, if we miss the playoffs by two points and something happens tonight, I think people will still be mad we didn’t make the playoffs. I don’t think they’ll say, ‘At least we got revenge on the 18th of March.’ We need to be aware that it’s a hockey game and two points are at stake. Obviously, the fans want us in the playoffs and we have to think about that first.”

And there's a reason line brawls don't happen that much anymore.  They're stupid, they leave teams unnecessarily short on players, they expose too many guys to potential discipline, and they take revenge on an entire team for the actions of one guy.  Blaming the Penguins as a whole is just a bit unreasonable.



> And since that didn't happened, I'm just happy that Thornton took Cooke down. He's a great checker to you, but to me he's the new player that I begin to hate like the fans in Boston.


Actually, I think Cooke is a dirty little fucker.  I just (1) am glad he's on my team and not someone else's, and (2) didn't believe that particular hit was dirty.  He takes some cheap fucking shots.  That wasn't one of them.

And the fight was good.  That's how the score should have been settled.  Have the tough guy fight Cooke, then play some damn hockey.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 25, 2010)

Man I was hoping the Penns could win that shoot out

The thought if playing devils and the caps in the playoffs doesn't make me happy


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 25, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> Man I was hoping the Penns could win that shoot out
> 
> The thought if playing devils and the caps in the playoffs doesn't make me happy


We're not the team we were last year.  I don't expect a Cup win.  Therefore, Pens-Caps in the playoffs would be fun as hell.
Pens-Devils... would be as boring as anyone else-Devils.


----------



## Tools (Mar 25, 2010)

Pens-Caps would be awesome once again! LAst year's series was pretty epic except for the final game where caps lost 6-2. But that double hat trick game was quite something.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Mar 25, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Yes, but should we punish results instead of intentions?
> I'm not saying this was a clean hit, but players get injured on clean hits all the time.  Should we suspend those guys?.



I don't think it's clean because he hits him on the head, indeed they should suspend them, I mean they get suspended for hitting from behind too.



Stealth Tomato said:


> The Bruins are smart.  They were trying to win the game, not settle a petty score.  You, on the other hand, are a dumbass.  Oh well.
> I think Bergeron said it best:  “At the end of the season, if we miss the playoffs by two points and something happens tonight, I think people will still be mad we didn’t make the playoffs. I don’t think they’ll say, ‘At least we got revenge on the 18th of March.’ We need to be aware that it’s a hockey game and two points are at stake. Obviously, the fans want us in the playoffs and we have to think about that first.”.



Hey! No one calls me a dumbass! But I do agree with you that the Bruins are smart and I agree with Bergeron on what he said, I just don't want them to miss the playoffs, if they do, then I won't watch it until the Stanley Cup finals, when they're eliminated by Carolina Hurrincanes last year, I stopped watching the playoffs until the Penguins and the Red Wings go at it for the Cup.



Stealth Tomato said:


> And there's a reason line brawls don't happen that much anymore.  They're stupid, they leave teams unnecessarily short on players, they expose too many guys to potential discipline, and they take revenge on an entire team for the actions of one guy.  Blaming the Penguins as a whole is just a bit unreasonable..



I really don't care what they say, it was entertaining for the fans in the past and they just wanna ruin it by telling them it's disciplinary? That's ruining good fights in hockey.



Stealth Tomato said:


> And the fight was good.  That's how the score should have been settled.  Have the tough guy fight Cooke, then play some damn hockey.



Well, the brawl didn't happen as I hoped, but at least there are couple of fights. It should've been Lucic fighting Cooke, because I love his fights, it reminds me the fights I saw with PJ Stock, Shawn Thornton's a great fighter too. I'm glad the fans and myself got what they wanted what they expect a hockey fight, but I'm not very happy that the lost the game.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 25, 2010)

Most entertaining two Conference Finals would probably be Pens-Caps and Hawks-Nucks.

Pens-Caps for obvious reasons, and then there's the fact that the Canucks and Blackhawks are pretty much out to kill each other now. The players themselves have said they consider each other their biggest rival now.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 25, 2010)

Prince of Pop said:


> I don't think it's clean because he hits him on the head, indeed they should suspend them, I mean they get suspended for hitting from behind too.


Yes, let's ignore the actual question and instead restate what we said days ago.  That's a much better way to go about this.

I'll repeat the question:
_Yes, but should we punish results instead of intentions?
I'm not saying this was a clean hit, but players get injured on clean hits all the time. Should we suspend those guys?_



> I really don't care what they say, it was entertaining for the fans in the past and they just wanna ruin it by telling them it's disciplinary? That's ruining good fights in hockey.


Um, it's not the refs' fault there wasn't a line brawl.  There wasn't a line brawl because NHL teams are no longer half-filled with goons.
The developments in hockey (player training, minor leagues, youth programs) have led to a huge increase in third- and fourth-line talent on NHL clubs.  A modern team can field 10+ quality forwards instead of having to resort to a 4th line of goons.  This leads to a decrease in antics like line brawls (because entire lines of decent players aren't going to needlessly waste their time in the penalty box) and a decrease in scoring (because the best players in the league don't get to beat up on a line of terrible players; even third and fourth lines are often good puck possession units).



> Well, the brawl didn't happen as I hoped, but at least there are couple of fights. It should've been Lucic fighting Cooke, because I love his fights, it reminds me the fights I saw with PJ Stock, Shawn Thornton's a great fighter too. I'm glad the fans and myself got what they wanted what they expect a hockey fight, but I'm not very happy that the lost the game.


Lucic is too valuable of a player.  Thornton is the team's fighter, it was his job to engage Cooke.


----------



## Tools (Mar 25, 2010)

Weird how with a 8-3 loss, the Blackhawks clinch a playoff spot.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Mar 26, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Yes, let's ignore the actual question and instead restate what we said days ago.  That's a much better way to go about this.
> 
> I'll repeat the question:
> _Yes, but should we punish results instead of intentions?
> I'm not saying this was a clean hit, but players get injured on clean hits all the time. Should we suspend those guys?_



They shouldn't if you hit them on the shoulder which is a clean and they should suspend them if they head them on the head.



Stealth Tomato said:


> Um, it's not the refs' fault there wasn't a line brawl.  There wasn't a line brawl because NHL teams are no longer half-filled with goons.
> The developments in hockey (player training, minor leagues, youth programs) have led to a huge increase in third- and fourth-line talent on NHL clubs.  A modern team can field 10+ quality forwards instead of having to resort to a 4th line of goons.  This leads to a decrease in antics like line brawls (because entire lines of decent players aren't going to needlessly waste their time in the penalty box) and a decrease in scoring (because the best players in the league don't get to beat up on a line of terrible players; even third and fourth lines are often good puck possession units).



Yeah you're right.



Stealth Tomato said:


> Lucic is too valuable of a player.  Thornton is the team's fighter, it was his job to engage Cooke.



You're right it is Thornton's job to fight Cooke.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 26, 2010)

Prince of Pop said:


> They shouldn't if you hit them on the shoulder which is a clean and they should suspend them if they head them on the head.


Good answer.  This is fair.
Which also explains why it was just adopted in a new rule.  Pretty solid.  I like it.  Players are now entirely responsible for avoiding the head because hitting to the head is an established penalty.


----------



## Tools (Mar 26, 2010)

We should have an NHL Playoff prediction thread, a friendly competition. Even better would be a Playoff pool.


----------



## JJ (Mar 27, 2010)

I'll make a post and see how much interest there is. If there's enough, sure we can do that.


----------



## Tools (Mar 27, 2010)

Awesome- thanks JediJana.


----------



## nanni (Mar 27, 2010)

haha Coach's Corner mainly did about Grapes new movie.  but at the end he sounded cracked up.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Mar 28, 2010)

I saw "A fifth estate" documentary about hockey fights on CBC last night, I've seen it last year when fighting is a big issue, which they ask to ban fighting in hockey, which is bullcrap. If fighting is banned in hockey, then hockey is dead and it'll anger then fans, the only person I agree that players should keep fighting is Don Cherry and thank god for Cherry. He's knows what's best for hockey. I'm also thinking of seeing a movie based on his career.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 28, 2010)

Prince of Pop said:


> I saw "A fifth estate" documentary about hockey fights on CBC last night, I've seen it last year when fighting is a big issue, which they ask to ban fighting in hockey, which is bullcrap. If fighting is banned in hockey, then hockey is dead and it'll anger then fans, the only person I agree that players should keep fighting is Don Cherry and thank god for Cherry. He's knows what's best for hockey. I'm also thinking of seeing a movie based on his career.


The hell are you talking about?

Also, fighting isn't about the fans.  Fighting is about hockey's honor code.  If you eliminate fighting, you have to worry about vigilante justice, players taking revenge with slashes and other attempts to injure.


----------



## nanni (Mar 29, 2010)

Part Two of Keep your head up, kid. The Don Cherry Movie is gonna b on tonight.

Its on CBC if ur Canadien.


----------



## SPN (Mar 29, 2010)

Don Cherry, what a man. They just opened up a Don Cherry sports bar in my town, nice.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 30, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> We're not the team we were last year.  I don't expect a Cup win.  Therefore, Pens-Caps in the playoffs would be fun as hell.
> Pens-Devils... would be as boring as anyone else-Devils.


I dunno, i think we can win as long as we dont play the devils

though it would be cool to play them and win though, beat them when it matters


----------



## Prince of Pop (Mar 30, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> The hell are you talking about?
> 
> Also, fighting isn't about the fans.  Fighting is about hockey's honor code.  If you eliminate fighting, you have to worry about vigilante justice, players taking revenge with slashes and other attempts to injure.



Vigilante justice? What the hell does that mean? The law has the right to get involve around hockey? They have no business around hockey, let the NHL handle all that and think of the how many suspensions they can give them. If they eliminate fighting from hockey then hell will broke loose, why because fighting has been around hockey for a long time.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 30, 2010)

Prince of Pop said:


> Vigilante justice? What the hell does that mean? The law has the right to get involve around hockey? They have no business around hockey, let the NHL handle all that and think of the how many suspensions they can give them. If they eliminate fighting from hockey then hell will broke loose, why because fighting has been around hockey for a long time.


Okay, cut back on the literal a bit, champ.  What I'm saying is that if they eliminate fighting, guys will take revenge in the play, and we'll see some vicious slashes... probably some broken bones to go with.


----------



## Dirzzt (Mar 30, 2010)

Ovechkin!

Sorry just had so say that.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 31, 2010)

Dirzzt said:


> Ovechkin!
> 
> Sorry just had so say that.



Mr. Second Place!

Had to say that.

It's too bad, if he wasn't such a filthy player he'd probably be leading Henrik Sedin and Crosby right now, too. Aw, what a shame


----------



## Prince of Pop (Mar 31, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Okay, cut back on the literal a bit, champ.  What I'm saying is that if they eliminate fighting, guys will take revenge in the play, and we'll see some vicious slashes... probably some broken bones to go with.



Oh right, I thought it has something to do with well never mind. I really hate when fighting is eliminated from hockey. It's just to stupid.


----------



## Sogeking (Apr 3, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> I dunno, i think we can win as long as we dont play the devils
> 
> though it would be cool to play them and win though, beat them when it matters



I tend to agree on this... MAF hasn't looked his normal self lately though, even if a lot can be pinned on the poor defensive play. if the defense pulls it together and Malkin goes apeshit on somebody, they could get back for sure.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 4, 2010)

Yay for clinching last place!


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey, the Canucks clinched their division the same day the Blackhawks clinched theirs. Of course the competition in the Central was just a little stiffer than the Northwest. But good God I do not want to draw Detroit in the first round, but that's what it's starting to look like.

It's interesting...for a while there it's like Colorado was trying to make it as hard as they could on themselves to hold their playoff spot, but Calgary was making it as tough as they could on themselves to take it. Looks like Colorado's getting it though with that win over San Jose, and that's probably their first round opponent to boot.

So now, as a Canucks fan, I'm watching three more season games that are utterly meaningless, since they won't move up or down anymore...something Oilers fans have been doing for the past month


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 5, 2010)

My Stars just dropped out of the race with Colorado winning


pretty lame goaltending and bad defense killed the season really


oh well.    we owned the Wings in the series 3-1.     killed the Sharks the last 2 home games by the combine score of 13-3(8-2 and 5-1)  LOLZ   #1 in the West my ass
and one of the few to win more than 1 time in Chicago this year

I have 2 more games to attend(I hope its not Modano's final games here  >>)
and then 1 road Wild game

disappointing year,  but the games I went to were fun as heck

gonna wanna get season tickets again


GO PENS and HAWKS!


----------



## SPN (Apr 5, 2010)

Canucks need to pick up their defence before the playoffs or we're looking at another early exit... How I hate those.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 5, 2010)

SPN said:


> Canucks need to pick up their defence before the playoffs or we're looking at another early exit... How I hate those.



Eh, I think part of the sloppy defense is just from playing in games that haven't really mattered that much in the standings (see the recent play of San Jose, Chicago, Washington, etc.). They've been a pretty clear third-place finisher for a while since Colorado stopped looking like a threat for the division lead weeks ago.

And SOB coming back from boozing should fill the gaping hole that Alberts' terrible play has left  

Mitchell won't be coming back unfortunately though, and he's kind of THE shutdown defenseman on the team. But the team definitely has the offense to make up for it - second behind only the Caps in goals for.


----------



## SPN (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah, I haven't been impressed with Alberts 

Well on the up side they have been scoring way more goals than usual, that is likely a huge factor in them letting in more goals as well. Putting more focus on offence.


----------



## Tools (Apr 6, 2010)

Well I've been cut off from the world the last week and I come back to learn about all these amazing playoff races! The East is all so tight and the west is pretty much done for. Let's go Montreal! Squeeze in flames!


----------



## Tiger (Apr 6, 2010)

*Edmonton Oilers​*
_We dropped the ball for Taylor Hall._​


----------



## SPN (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes they did 

[BOSS] Dropped the ball [/BOSS]


Could pay off in the long run though. Playoffs so close... must fake own death for work.


----------



## Tools (Apr 7, 2010)

So the West is set and only positions remain. But in the East its still a tight race.


----------



## cygnus (Apr 7, 2010)

Ugh. Pens won't make it past the 2nd round of the playoffs this year. No defense at all, and Crosby has had shit for help. Unless they have turned into Detroit playoffs-wise they might not even win one.


----------



## SPN (Apr 7, 2010)

Nothing left to play for in the west, what a nice feeling.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 7, 2010)

Basically just crossing my fingers that Detroit doesn't finish 6th at this point.

The East is four teams competing for three playoff spots, though the Rangers really are a long shot. And the Atlantic division is the only one left decided, which is advantage Devils at this point, although Pittsburgh's last three games are all against pretty weak opponents, whereas the Devils finish against Buffalo.

Not a whole lot of races all around, just some minor jockeying for position left.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 7, 2010)

cygnus said:


> Ugh. Pens won't make it past the 2nd round of the playoffs this year. No defense at all, and Crosby has had shit for help. Unless they have turned into Detroit playoffs-wise they might not even win one.


Actually, this is why I wouldn't mind the 4th seed.  If we can beat Ottawa (and we can, them being Ottawa and all), we then draw the Caps, who are a great matchup for us.  The Pens are perhaps the only team that can run and gun with Washington.  Don't let the regular season series fool you, the teams are very evenly matched head-to-head.
Pittsburgh's offense has absolutely shredded below-average defensive teams this year.  Although Washington's offense has shredded everyone, their defense can't keep the Penguins in check, and you'll see an explosive offensive series from both teams.  I really look forward to the matchup, if it happens.  We could see another barnburner of a series, although it's essentially not possible to top last year's.

(Good God was last year's Pitt-Wash matchup incredible.  In the first six games, neither team ever held a 3-goal lead, and 4 of those games never even had a 2-goal lead.  Three went to OT, including Game 6.)


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks Islanders for helping us


----------



## SPN (Apr 8, 2010)

Scoring race is close, and for once someone from my team is actually in the race.


----------



## Tools (Apr 9, 2010)

Geez Montreal get even get one single point to get into the playoffs! Loose Rangers loose!


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 9, 2010)

Flyers lost. 

But did anyone else see Boucher completely mess up on handling that puck and then come back to make an _awesome_ save?


----------



## cygnus (Apr 10, 2010)

Woahh epic Sunday night Flyers vs Rangers might decide who gets in!

Also, Caps are the only SE team in the playoffs, every trophy they get for the regular season should be shared between them, they all worked together!

Oh and wtf Detroit got another 100 point season with 14 OT losses?!

and as a completely unbiased note, Crosby for MVP. Ovechkin may have missed games but he has had Green, Semin and Backstrom and the top powerplay in the league giving him points all year. Crosby has had only an average powerplay to help. Gonchar missed 20 games and Malkin has been injured or invisible for half the season. Kunitz has been out for 30 too. He could easily have 25 or more additional points with healthy teammates. Not to mention he actually appears in the defensive zone. Once again, no bias here...


----------



## Teach (Apr 10, 2010)

Ovechkin has been so weak after the Olympics. What happened?


----------



## Tools (Apr 10, 2010)

Hiroshi said:


> Flyers lost.
> 
> But did anyone else see Boucher completely mess up on handling that puck and then come back to make an _awesome_ save?



That was an awesome save! It was unbelievable!


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 10, 2010)

cygnus said:


> and as a completely unbiased note, Crosby for MVP. Ovechkin may have missed games but he has had Green, Semin and Backstrom and the top powerplay in the league giving him points all year. Crosby has had only an average powerplay to help.


Um, Crosby's powerplay includes Evgeni Malkin and Sergei Gonchar.  The real difference is even-strength, where Ovechkin plays with Backstrom, who sits 4th in the NHL with 101 points and 2nd in assists.  Crosby plays with Guerin and (on a good day) Dupuis, who have 82 points combined, and less than half as many assists as Backstrom and Knuble.


----------



## Hatake Girl (Apr 10, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Um, Crosby's powerplay includes Evgeni Malkin and Sergei Gonchar.  The real difference is even-strength, where Ovechkin plays with Backstrom, who sits 4th in the NHL with 101 points and 2nd in assists.  Crosby plays with Guerin and (on a good day) Dupuis, who have 82 points combined, and less than half as many assists as Backstrom and Knuble.



so if youre saying ovechkin is gonna get mvp, i agree with you. i grew up in pittsburgh and love all the sport teams (well maybe not the pirates) but anyway the point is that i am a huge pitt fan. sid the kid is amazing yes, but, this year ovechkin appears to have better stats so in my opinion, the award should go to ovechkin. 

on a different note, is anyone else sad that mellon arena had its final regular season game on thursday? that place has seen a ton of history happen and it makes me sad to know that next year its just gonna be a parkinglot...yea consol arena is nice, but still all the memories


----------



## Tiger (Apr 10, 2010)

That's actually the opposite of what he was saying Hatake.

Ovechkin has a better team around him than Crosby does, and therefore he thinks Crosby is pulling more weight, and is therefore more valuable to his team than Ovechkin is.

What about Sedin for MVP?


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 10, 2010)

Law said:


> What about Sedin for MVP?


His goalscoring numbers don't hold a candle to Ovechkin and Crosby (he's 20 behind them, and not even in the top 20), which would be okay if he had significantly more points (he doesn't), had missed more time (he hasn't), or didn't have a linemate in the top 15 in both assists and points (Daniel).  Crosby and Ovechkin are so close in the MVP discussion because while Ovechkin has similar numbers in fewer games, Ovie has vastly better linemates, and half his games lost have been due to suspension, which is his own fault.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't really think goals-scored should have more precedence over points-total for MVP.

There's the Richard for that, it shouldn't spill over into the Hart.

That being said, the Art Ross is for the points-leader, so that also shouldn't be the way the Hart is decided. Right now, Ovie is looking to take both the Richard and Art Ross, right?

What about goalies this year? 43 wins for both Nabokov and Brodeur. 9 Shutouts for Brodeur. San Jose is a better team than New Jersey...and I would absolutely say that without Brodeur NJ wouldn't be anywhere near where they are.

Ovechkin, Crosby, Sedin, Brodeur - among those, the most valuable player to his team would be Brodeur in my opinion.

[edit] Go Philly! And go Leafs! And go Sabres!  *wants Philly to play Buffalo in round 1 *


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (Apr 10, 2010)

Law said:


> I don't really think goals-scored should have more precedence over points-total for MVP.
> 
> There's the Richard for that, it shouldn't spill over into the Hart.
> 
> ...



If you want to go in that direction then you have to put Ilya Bryzgalov in the conversation. The Devils may not be offensive burners, but at least they have Parise, Zajac, and for the last couple of months Kovalchuk, who can all put up some numbers. Phoenix has exactly one 20-goal scorer this year (Radim Vrbata, with 24), and their leading scorer is Doan with a measly 54 points (NJ has four players with 60+ points - Kovalchuk, Parise, Zajac, and Langenbrunner). Without Bryzgalov there's a very good chance that Phoenix is looking at a ninth straight year of no playoffs.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 10, 2010)

Law said:


> Ovechkin, Crosby, Sedin, Brodeur - among those, the most valuable player to his team would be Brodeur in my opinion.


Brodeur?  With the 14th-highest save percentage in the league?  On a great two-way team, he's been positively _average_ this year.  Ryan Miller, on the other hand, has practically carried the Sabres to the division championship all by himself, putting up the highest save percentage and lowest GAA of any regular starter (Rask's are better, but he's only played about half of games).  If any goalie deserves to be in the MVP discussion, it's him.  If Brodeur wins so much as the Vezina it will be a travesty.  It would be on reputation alone.


----------



## cygnus (Apr 10, 2010)

I can't judge on Sedin, I don't think I've seen a single game. Maybe?

Wow, poor showing by the Pens tonight, the only person who was marked hard was Crosby and they still couldn't score...


----------



## Tiger (Apr 10, 2010)

Old Sand Shinobi said:


> If you want to go in that direction then you have to put Ilya Bryzgalov in the conversation. The Devils may not be offensive burners, but at least they have Parise, Zajac, and for the last couple of months Kovalchuk, who can all put up some numbers. Phoenix has exactly one 20-goal scorer this year (Radim Vrbata, with 24), and their leading scorer is Doan with a measly 54 points (NJ has four players with 60+ points - Kovalchuk, Parise, Zajac, and Langenbrunner). Without Bryzgalov there's a very good chance that Phoenix is looking at a ninth straight year of no playoffs.



Yes ok, with Phoenix having an incredible season - definitely could be stated as 'unprecedented'.

Without Bryzgalov, Phoenix likely would have not made the playoffs at all. Can the same be said for the Sabres or New Jersey - two teams who would have at least made the playoffs without their all-star goalies, in my opinion.

9 shutouts isn't average, nor did he get them because of his reputation. 43 wins isn't average, or because of his reputation. You could just as easily say New Jersey's team bailed Brodeur out with a lot of offense as saying Buffalo's defense made Miller look better than he was by preventing most of the real scoring chances.

Vokoun and Kiprusoff are a couple points behind Miller in each category, but you wouldn't even sniff at them for MVP-contention.

No, wins are more important than personal stats, and shutouts aren't flukes. Bryzgalov would be in line for it more than Miller.

On that note, who's getting the Willam M Jennings this year? Is it Miller?


----------



## SPN (Apr 10, 2010)

Both Crosby and Ovechkin play in the East so I don't get to catch everything they do. All I know is Sedin didn't lose a stride when his brother went down, we proved he can do it on his own. Don't think that's MVP worthy though. I'm hoping he wins the point race at least. Vancouver's MVP is suppose to be Luongo, so if Sedin doesn't get it I don't think too many people will cry over it.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah, I also think it would be cool if someone besides Ovechkin/Crosby wins the scoring race and the Art Ross.

I was also hoping Stamkos won the Richard, lol (as long as Ovechkin ended with one more goal than Crosby )

Stamkos has two games left to do it! Sedin has one.

Also, in Washington's final game, I'd like to see Backstrom get 4 points LOL


----------



## Tools (Apr 10, 2010)

Well Montreal is in the playoffs and now all that's left is the showdown between Rangers and Flyers. I think I'll cheer for the Rangers tommorow.

As for MVP I was thinking more a goaltender this year like Bryzgalov or Miller. I think they were the big stories this year.

As for the Rocket Richard Race, I would love to see a three way tie but I don't want Crosby to win it so even a two way tie between Stamkos and Ovechkin would be cool. If I had to choose: Stamkos. Better chance of scoring against Florida maybe.


----------



## Hatake Girl (Apr 10, 2010)

cygnus said:


> Wow, poor showing by the Pens tonight, the only person who was marked hard was Crosby and they still couldn't score...



ughhhh dont even talk about how bad they were. i didnt get to see but i heard...oh well they are in the playoffs so...


----------



## Tiger (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh awesome, Stamkos with 2 goals tonight. 

Holy crap, Vanek scored 4 goals?! Ah, and Sedin's gonna be back on top after tonight. Already 2 points.


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (Apr 11, 2010)

Law said:


> On that note, who's getting the Willam M Jennings this year? Is it Miller?


Unless Buffalo makes like the '84 Oilers tomorrow, Brodeur has that trophy wrapped up.

New Jersey - 190 GA at the moment
Boston - 197
Phoenix - 199
Calgary - 203
Buffalo - 205

Edit: Just to clarify, that includes the games that are final tonight, but not the ones in progress. So I guess Calgary's up to 209 now...


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

H Sedin up to 112 points.

Ovie needs 3 to tie him or 4 to win tomorrow.

Ovie and Stamkos tied in goals after tonight, with Crosby one behind. Who's gonna win


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 11, 2010)

Ovi needs only three points to get the Art Ross, since the tiebreaker is decided on goals. So get to work, Rask, because the Canucks franchise has never won a major player award before (embarrassing but true, got really close with Naslund and the Richard and Art Ross though) and by God it's about time.

At least there's drama in the scoring races this year. I will take great pleasure if Ovechkin does in fact miss both the Richard and Art Ross trophies.

EDIT: Never mind.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Bure never won a major award? Well, I guess you don't count the Calder as a major team award...

And the Rocket Richard trophy wasn't around when he would have won it with the Canucks.

Hmm, didn't know that! Go Sedin, I guess.


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (Apr 11, 2010)

Law said:


> Bure never won a major award? Well, I guess you don't count the Calder as a major team award...
> 
> And the Rocket Richard trophy wasn't around when he would have won it with the Canucks.
> 
> Hmm, didn't know that! Go Sedin, I guess.



Bure actually won the Richard twice, but he was in Florida by then. Mumbo's basically right in that Vancouver's trophy haul has been very limited. According to Wikipedia, there's Bure's Calder, Naslund won the Pearson (players' player of the year) in 2003, and Marek Malik won the +/- award (yippee!) in 2004. That's it for trophies earned on the ice, though Trevor Linden won a couple of community service awards.


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 11, 2010)

To be honest I can't see the Bruins getting past the first round of the Playoffs, but so far this season they do have a good record against Buffalo.


----------



## SPN (Apr 11, 2010)

What a showing by Sedin, watching the Canucks beat the Flames is always nice, but this one is extra special if he wins the scoring race.


----------



## Munken (Apr 11, 2010)

SPN said:


> What a showing by Sedin, watching the Canucks beat the Flames is always nice, but this one is extra special* if he wins the scoring race*.



he did, this goal was just fucking awesome

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5js9ZzeJ4M&playnext_from=TL&videos=ZZ1G62nSIZo&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SPN (Apr 11, 2010)

That goal was unreal, no chance on that one. I'm so glad they are here to stay. I don't know what was better, the no look tip pass or the shot between the legs.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Go Philly!!

Also, Colorado's watching the Det/Chi game pretty closely I bet. Who would you rather face as an Avs fan? Chi or SJ?

[edit] SJ clinches #1 spot in West, LA moves ahead of Nashville for 6th spot to face Vancouver. Philly and NY going to a shootout to decide which one goes to playoffs...that's awesome.

[edit 2] YEAH PHILLY! lolz Lundqvist couldn't quite bail his terrible team out this time. Too bad, because he at least deserves it.


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 11, 2010)

I DIDN'T GET TO WATCH THE GAME. ;______________;

Anyone know where I can get highlights/clips? ;___;

[edit]
Found it. Wow. I feel for Lundqvist. He was amazing from what I saw in the highlights. Though we got a lot of crossbars.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 11, 2010)

Law said:


> Bure never won a major award? Well, I guess you don't count the Calder as a major team award...
> 
> And the Rocket Richard trophy wasn't around when he would have won it with the Canucks.
> 
> Hmm, didn't know that! Go Sedin, I guess.


Yeah, by major player trophy I meant Hart, Art Ross, Vezina, Richard, Norris, Selke, etc. Luongo was a smidgeon behind Brodeur for the Vezina in 2007 and Naslund was two points back of the Art Ross and two goals back of the Richard in 2003 but that's about it. The franchise doesn't have the, um, proudest past. Calder's about the biggest thing a Canuck has won really.

But Ovechkin got no points in the Bruins game and it looks like Sedin will win the Art Ross. Awesome!



> Crosby with 5 points in the first two periods against the Islanders


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Crosby at 109
Ovechkin at 109

Crosby with 1 more goal than him.

Who gets the Richard if Stamkos and Crosby both end up with 51?


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 11, 2010)

Law said:


> Crosby at 109
> Ovechkin at 109
> 
> Crosby with 1 more goal than him.
> ...


Tie.  There's no tiebreaker for the Richard.  3 guys tied for it in '04.


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (Apr 11, 2010)

Law said:


> Crosby at 109
> Ovechkin at 109
> 
> Crosby with 1 more goal than him.
> ...



They'd share it. The NHL doesn't do tiebreakers for the Richard. The last year before the lockout, I think, there was a three-way tie and they all "won" it.

Edit: And it looks like that's exactly what happened.


----------



## Tools (Apr 11, 2010)

^-and two of the three in the tie went on to go to the Stanley Cup final. 

Anyways all the matches are set! Playoffs here we come!


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Old Sand Shinobi said:


> They'd share it. The NHL doesn't do tiebreakers for the Richard. The last year before the lockout, I think, there was a three-way tie and they all "won" it.



Oh you edit-ninja, right as I was hitting quote to tell you there will still be a tie...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 11, 2010)

Same old rangers..... God I'm getting sick of this. Why the hell is glen sather still here after all these years? The rangers have only made the playoffs two times in his stint. Why is he so goddamn special?


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 12, 2010)

well.  my team is done already.   

but that last game I went was the greatest Ive ever been to.

you couldnt write a perfect ending like that if you tried.   

Modano singlehandedly made his final night at the AAC memorable.  sweet assist for the first goal,   tying the game late after an emotional ovation and then the Stars falling behind from the Ducks PP.
the tying goal was so awesome.   the shootout goal,  perfect.   and Jere ending it all was just what we all wanted.  I really hope Modano.  and even Lehtinen to stay one more year.

the final game in Minnesota was amazing too.  down 2-0.   they stormed back by goals from Morrow, and 2 from Ott.    

the shootout was fun,   though MO didnt score.   would have been nice.  But.  Jamie Benn is their future.    he just ripped that puck five hole and their goalie didnt even move.   


the best part was the end,   Modano was #1 Star even after not getting any points.   he came out in a North Stars Jersey!    I loved it.   class act.

I even have a puck auto'd by him.   I bought at Reunion Arena the night he got his 500th point: goal against Grant Fuhr

My season tickets were renewed.  If Modano does retire,  I await a banner ceremony for him


anyways.   awesome that Crosby gained the Richard Trophy.  even tied Ovi in points.   a 5 point night and Malkin got 4.
I wish his team well for defending the cup


glad the Flyers got in.  should be fun for them with Carter back


Sucks to be Ottawa.  Kovalev out for the rest of the season(torn ACL)


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 12, 2010)

Ooh, this period of time between the end of the season and the start of the playoffs is so brutal. Very happy that my Canucks drew the Kings instead of the Wings in the first round.

The Wings-Yotes series is probably the one I'm most curious about. You've got two teams riding big highs, and I'm really, really wondering just how both teams will show up. They split their season series so that doesn't tell a whole lot.

Interesting that the Flyers go into their series with the Devils with a 5-1-0 record against them this season.


----------



## Tools (Apr 12, 2010)

Man I really do love the Habs but I'm going to have to pick against them cause I can't really see them win. They won't go down without a fight but they won't win the series.

Phoenix vs. Detroit will be an interesting series to watch and I think Phoenix will pull through. They're having an amazing season and I really want to see them go all the way or almost. 

The other two really interesting series are Boston/Buffalo, which I pick Boston in 7, and Pittsburgh/Ottawa, with Pens in 7.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 13, 2010)

Boston with the only upset of the first round. Bears in 6!

And yes, that means I pick Phoenix to beat Detroit. Dogs in 7!


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 13, 2010)

I tend to pick an upset in each conference and I figured Philly and Detroit were probably the most likely two for that (though Detroit winning isn't necessarily an upset...)

I wanted to pick against San Jose, but Colorado's team is just too mediocre to capitalize on the Sharks' general playoff suckage 

Series most likely to sweep: Washington-Montreal, definitely.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 13, 2010)

Thank god the Bruins reached the playoffs, I was watching their final game with Washington Sunday and I was happy for their last win in the shootout. Since the playoffs starts tomorrow I wanna share this that I just saw. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQEgEADv1Ws[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SPN (Apr 13, 2010)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Series most likely to sweep: Washington-Montreal, definitely.



Yeah I'm almost 100% sure about this one.

Maybe even Pens sweeping the Sens if they continue to have goaltending issues.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 13, 2010)

Yay, we retained our #1 pick. =]


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 13, 2010)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Series most likely to sweep: Washington-Montreal, definitely.


I think you underestimate Jaroslav Halak (and the Montreal team).  With an average goalie, Montreal might be sweep material, but Halak can steal at least a couple of games, if not the series.  Washington's goaltending, meanwhile, is inconsistent (and their defense is atrocious).  As a high-speed up-and-down team, they suffer from variance problems, so they're more likely to win a series 4-2 with 3 or 4 blowout wins than they are to sweep.



SPN said:


> Yeah I'm almost 100% sure about this one.
> 
> Maybe even Pens sweeping the Sens if they continue to have goaltending issues.


The Sens actually match up well against the Penguins.  They have four defensemen who are reliable in their own zone, which will allow them to check both Crosby and Malkin decently.  It's not likely enough to win them the series, but it'll keep them close.

I think if anyone sweeps in the first round, it's the Blackhawks over Nashville.  Their goaltending is shaky, but the Hawks are great in both ends, while Nashville pairs a slightly above-average defense with average-at-best offense.  Chicago should be able to handle them in both ends, which gives them a good chance to win cleanly.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 13, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> I think you underestimate Jaroslav Halak (and the Montreal team).  With an average goalie, Montreal might be sweep material, but Halak can steal at least a couple of games, if not the series.  Washington's goaltending, meanwhile, is inconsistent (and their defense is atrocious).  As a high-speed up-and-down team, they suffer from variance problems, so they're more likely to win a series 4-2 with 3 or 4 blowout wins than they are to sweep.


Oh, I know Halak is great, he was fantastic for Slovakia in the Olympics, but Montreal's just limping into the playoffs at this point. Cammaleri's in a drought, Gomez is, well, kind of in a drought, and so on. Even though Washington's boom-or-bust style likely isn't that conducive to the playoffs, I don't think they'll really pay for it yet. I could definitely see Montreal get a win or two, but I could also see them failing to show up at all. Halak is only one guy.

I definitely agree that Chicago-Nashville could have a sweep too. Nashville's pretty thinly spread out, and while Chicago has some issues, I don't see the Preds exploiting them very well. 

I don't know if any of the series are really all *that* likely sweep though honestly. 

For the Final predictions, the general consensus among the experts seems to be Chicago-Washington, though my personal pick is Canucks-Sabres (I'm a homer, so sue me). It's a hard year to pick, though, because you can make a pretty legitimate argument why every team will lose in the playoffs this time around. It seems like if it's not goaltending issues or defense issues, it's depth issues.


----------



## Tools (Apr 13, 2010)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Oh, I know Halak is great, he was fantastic for Slovakia in the Olympics, but Montreal's just limping into the playoffs at this point. Cammaleri's in a drought, Gomez is, well, kind of in a drought, and so on. Even though Washington's boom-or-bust style likely isn't that conducive to the playoffs, I don't think they'll really pay for it yet. I could definitely see Montreal get a win or two, but I could also see them failing to show up at all. Halak is only one guy.



As you all know I support the Montreal Canadiens and I have to say I'm quite impressed with Halak in that last playoff stretch. The big problem with Montreal is that 5-on-5 play. We have a great powerplay but scoring on normal ground is difficult for us. I'm not worried about our goaltending, I'm sure Halak will keep the score low sometimes, I'm worried if we can tie things up. Even if Halk keeps it Washington to two goals, if we can't score- we still loose. Hopefully our guys will wake and pull an upset.


----------



## SPN (Apr 14, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> The Sens actually match up well against the Penguins.  They have four defensemen who are reliable in their own zone, which will allow them to check both Crosby and Malkin decently.  It's not likely enough to win them the series, but it'll keep them close.



They've been doing a good job of that sofar. Fleury has looked bad as well, not getting much help from his D though.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 14, 2010)

SPN said:


> They've been doing a good job of that sofar. Fleury has looked bad as well, not getting much help from his D though.


You're putting too much emphasis on results.  Fleury has been terrible, but his D has been okay (if not great), and the Sens' D isn't playing that well, the Pens just aren't burying chances.


----------



## SPN (Apr 14, 2010)

In the end results are what matter. There is no doubt Fluery was horrible but their defence did not impress me, they also have to cut down on turnovers... add all those factors together you get a 5-4 *result*.


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 14, 2010)

Flyers. <3

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSH <3


----------



## SPN (Apr 14, 2010)

I just want Brodeur to get one shutout to break that tie with Roy.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 14, 2010)

0 for 2 so far. =/


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (Apr 14, 2010)

Law said:


> 0 for 2 so far. =/



You're doomed! Doooomed I tell ya!



Seriously, it looks like only two people (out of 10) got both of the first two games right, so you've got plenty of company.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 14, 2010)

Old Sand Shinobi said:


> You're doomed! Doooomed I tell ya!
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, it looks like only two people (out of 10) got both of the first two games right, so you've got plenty of company.



Funny thing is, when I picked the winners of each game, I kept my own personal bias as far away from it as I could.

Turns out, I want Philly and Ottawa to win their series', I just didn't think they would, haha


----------



## Legend (Apr 14, 2010)

HELL YEAH FLYERS


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (Apr 14, 2010)

Law said:


> Funny thing is, when I picked the winners of each game, I kept my own personal bias as far away from it as I could.
> 
> Turns out, I want Philly and Ottawa to win their series', I just didn't think they would, haha



Trust me, I hear you. I'm an original Sharks fan going all the way back to their expansion season, so with their playoff history being what it is, I'm in a similar boat. I do think they'll beat Colorado, though - it's NEXT round I'm worried about.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 14, 2010)

Bryzgalov keeping Phoenix in it looks like.

2-2 with 5 minutes left in second
30-13 shot-total in favor of Detroit

--------------------------

Haha 0 for 3, but I'm happy with every outcome so far!


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 15, 2010)

SPN said:


> In the end results are what matter.


In the win column, yes, but you can't measure players by wins.  Craig Adams is not as good as Sidney Crosby because they won the same number of games this season.  How well you perform in a hockey game does not always translate into the scoreboard result, so you can't judge a defense simply by how many goals the other team scores (or an offense simply by how many goals it scores).  Hockey is a game of getting quality chances and stopping the opponent from getting quality chances.  The Penguins' defense did not at all do a bad job of preventing quality chances.  The first two goals were on Fleury.  The third was a wacky bounce, the fourth came off a lucky hop on a blocked shot, and the fifth was again on Fleury.  Not that the defense played particularly well, but they did not have a bad game.


----------



## SPN (Apr 15, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> In the win column, yes, but you can't measure players by wins.  Craig Adams is not as good as Sidney Crosby because they won the same number of games this season.  How well you perform in a hockey game does not always translate into the scoreboard result, so you can't judge a defense simply by how many goals the other team scores (or an offense simply by how many goals it scores).  Hockey is a game of getting quality chances and stopping the opponent from getting quality chances.  The Penguins' defense did not at all do a bad job of preventing quality chances.  The first two goals were on Fleury.  The third was a wacky bounce, the fourth came off a lucky hop on a blocked shot, and the fifth was again on Fleury.  Not that the defense played particularly well, but they did not have a bad game.



tl;dr, I accept your apology.

Vancouver vs LA tonight, everyone's excited out here because they think we're going to pound the Kings. I think they underestimate the young talent they have. And if Bobby Lu doesn't break this slump it's double trouble.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 15, 2010)

3 for 4 so far. Awesome.

Three upsets plus Phoenix in the first day, and all four games were decided by just one goal. We could have some long series on our hands in this first round.



SPN said:


> Vancouver vs LA tonight, everyone's excited out here because they think we're going to pound the Kings. I think they underestimate the young talent they have. And if Bobby Lu doesn't break this slump it's double trouble.


I'm at the point where I'm confident the Canucks will win but I could also see things going disastrously wrong.

The Canucks *should* be able to beat the Kings, but that doesn't mean they will obviously.


----------



## SPN (Apr 15, 2010)

If Vancouver had Willie Mitchell back I'd feel a little more confident about defence.

The one upside is that Vancouver has become a pretty good team when it comes to scoring goals.


----------



## nanni (Apr 15, 2010)

Canadiens vs Capitals tonight.


----------



## Tools (Apr 15, 2010)

nanni said:


> Canadiens vs Capitals tonight.



Montreal is playing an awesome game! Domination my hoof!


----------



## SPN (Apr 15, 2010)

Montreal shocks the DC crowd in OT...


----------



## Tools (Apr 15, 2010)

MONTREAL WINS! MONTREAL WINS! MONTREAL WINS!

(I feel bad now for picking Washington in the NF predictions...)


----------



## TDM (Apr 15, 2010)

lol could a Washington team not embarrass itself for once?


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (Apr 15, 2010)

Anyone have any idea why the Hawks/Preds series isn't starting until Friday, when every other series started yesterday or today?


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 16, 2010)

Old Sand Shinobi said:


> Anyone have any idea why the Hawks/Preds series isn't starting until Friday, when every other series started yesterday or today?


They almost always do something like that.  It's just staggering the schedules so the same games aren't opposite each other every night.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 16, 2010)

Kings played a solid defensive game and limited the quality of the Canucks' scoring chances pretty well in Game 1 of that series, when the Canucks racked up a ton of shots. The game opened up in some parts but for the most part the Kings played defense-first. Edler showed up huge for the Canucks though, just some awesome hits there.

Just a great OT with a jaw-dropping save by Quick followed up by a jaw-dropping save by Luongo. Then a perfect feed from Mr. Points Leader to Samuelsson and it's a game. Loved it.

Sitting at 5 of 7 in my picks right now. Halak came up huge in that Caps game, and again, I love seeing Ovechkin frustrated. So no sweep in that series, unless the Caps REALLY embarrass themselves of course.

And still all 7 games have been decided by one goal. Close games all around.


----------



## nanni (Apr 16, 2010)

So Ovechkin didn't get any shots on goal tonight, eh?


----------



## cygnus (Apr 16, 2010)

Did Gonchar play really soft or am I just noticing something that was always there?

Pens didn't play a great game but they still put up 4, with a couple bounces or Fleury playing normal they could have easily won without even playing well. Kunitz charging penalty and Neil's goal killed the game. Lol Craig Adams scoring a sick goal after all that...

Also, go Colorado, Montreal and Phoenix!


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 16, 2010)

cygnus said:


> Did Gonchar play really soft or am I just noticing something that was always there?


He just played soff.  Gonch has been a beast the last two years.



> Kunitz charging penalty


That was a fuckin' mystery.  Spezza went down, Kunitz _tripped over him_, and he gets called for charging.  I was appalled when I saw the replay.


----------



## Tools (Apr 16, 2010)

nanni said:


> So Ovechkin didn't get any shots on goal tonight, eh?



That's what pretty impressive- which means the Habs were watching him closely.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 16, 2010)

I hate the game in Buffalo, when 2 Boston players were on the penalty box and 4 Buffalo on the box and then they added Shawn Thronton in and give Buffalo a friggin' power play! The Bruins should've got a power play and I hate when Boston gets too many penalties thanks to those freakin' referees, I believe they did that to screw the Bruins off.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 16, 2010)

Seven series openers, seven one-goal games.  Now that's two great days of hockey to opent the playoffs.




Prince of Pop said:


> I believe they did that to screw the Bruins off.


Yes, the refs obviously have it in for your team because one of your players got a penalty.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 16, 2010)

nanni said:


> So Ovechkin didn't get any shots on goal tonight, eh?





I started out on the Ovechkin bandwagon, but I've gotten sick of the guy's antics. He doesn't give a shit about other players' careers, so I have to say I've come to enjoy those few times when he struggles.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 16, 2010)

The Big Mumbo said:


> He doesn't give a shit about other players' careers


I don't think that's a fair statement.  He just doesn't realize when going for a hit would be colossally stupid and likely to cause injury.  As a result, he's hurt a few guys and hurt himself a few times to boot.
Also when going for a hit would leave him way out of position to play defense, but that's a different point.

His antics are a little overblown too, and I think Crosby is a better player, but I have to respect Ovechkin's hockey skill.  As good as Crosby's gotten, Ovechkin is currently the only player who, every time he takes the puck into the zone, has everyone on the ice, on the benches, and in the stands, thinking "Is he gonna score?"  And that's something special.  So I may not be rooting for the guy, but I do love to watch him play.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 16, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Seven series openers, seven one-goal games.  Now that's two great days of hockey to opent the playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the refs obviously have it in for your team because one of your players got a penalty.



Right, except they gave them more.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 16, 2010)

already this playoffs looks interesting

most of the top picks get hosed in the first game.   

Im up for a new winner or the Pens again of course


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 16, 2010)

Prince of Pop said:


> Right, except they gave them more.


Which obviously means the refs felt one player was exceptionally out of line.  It's not at all unusual.


----------



## SPN (Apr 16, 2010)

Ugh, I missed Vancouver in OT because of work.



Old Sand Shinobi said:


> Anyone have any idea why the Hawks/Preds series isn't starting until Friday, when every other series started yesterday or today?



I'm more confused as to why they put that on TSN2... I wanted to watch that series.



nanni said:


> So Ovechkin didn't get any shots on goal tonight, eh?



Most teams are actually pretty good at containing him on most nights during the playoffs. The key is keeping him covered without leaving another person open. The Caps are full of dangerous players.


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (Apr 16, 2010)

If you aren't enjoying the second period of this Wings-Yotes game, then you're not a hockey fan!


----------



## Tiger (Apr 16, 2010)

Go Phoenix!

But I am not watching =/


----------



## SPN (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm not a fan of either of the teams but they are both keeping me entertained, and you have to respect that.

4-3 for Detriot, ugh. I don't want them to win, for some reason I like to see them lose... I don't really have anything against them, they always just have such high expectations that I like seeing them not meet said expectations...


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2010)

I want to see Bryzgalov go far in the playoffs, just cuz.


----------



## SPN (Apr 17, 2010)

When he's on his game he's good, it will be a big test against the Wings.

Anyone else see that interview with Andy Sutton about his hit


----------



## Jade (Apr 17, 2010)

I've got a bad feeling for my Bruin's. Just don't know why. They need to get any rebound that Miller will give them. They scored off his only rebound that game.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 17, 2010)

Holy shit. I can't remember the last time the beginning of the playoffs were so competitive.

Just a wide open field this year. Every game has been tight. It doesn't feel like there are any safe picks anymore. What a start.

It was a great finish to the Sharks-Avs game, when the Sharks tied it with 30 seconds. They had another one of those games where they allowed two weird goals, and they were just banging their heads against a wall through the entire game, and then pulled through in OT. I'm not even rooting for the Sharks, but I have to admit they were getting me excited there. 

Great way to cap off an intense day. And when I saw the final score for the Chicago-Nashville game, I spat out my drink, but then saw that the last two goals were empty-netters so it was more understandable.



Stealth Tomato said:


> I don't think that's a fair statement.  He just doesn't realize when going for a hit would be colossally stupid and likely to cause injury.  As a result, he's hurt a few guys and hurt himself a few times to boot.
> Also when going for a hit would leave him way out of position to play defense, but that's a different point.


He doesn't seem that willing to change, though, and that sends me the message that he doesn't really care.

There's no denying his skill obviously, but talent has never prevented me from unfairly ragging on a player 



SPN said:


> Anyone else see that interview with Andy Sutton about his hit



So you saw it? So you're an expert? You think you're an expert?

Hilarious.


----------



## SPN (Apr 17, 2010)

The Big Mumbo said:


> So you saw it? So you're an expert? You think you're an expert?
> 
> Hilarious.



I know I was like "dude, anyone with a working set of eyes is an expert..."

Although I'm ok with the hit. Didn't really look at it too many times, but he didn't seem to throw the elbow out, even if it did happen to hit him.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 17, 2010)

Old Sand Shinobi said:


> If you aren't enjoying the second period of this Wings-Yotes game, then you're not a hockey fan!


If you didn't enjoy it, you're not human.  It doesn't take a hockey fan to enjoy both teams scoring over and over.  What makes a hockey fan different is that they enjoy when both teams are getting great chances and not scoring.



SPN said:


> I know I was like "dude, anyone with a working set of eyes is an expert..."
> 
> Although I'm ok with the hit. Didn't really look at it too many times, but he didn't seem to throw the elbow out, even if it did happen to hit him.


Leopold shouldn't have had his head down.  That was a big mistake.
But, although Sutton didn't throw the elbow, he jumped into the hit, and THAT'S dangerous.  That's what turned it from a brutal check to a headshot.


----------



## Tools (Apr 17, 2010)

Man Montreal...well at least the series ain't over yet.


----------



## SPN (Apr 18, 2010)

A lot of high sticks getting past the refs in these games. Can't believe they didn't call that one in Van vs LA game one, as hilarious as it was.



Stealth Tomato said:


> Leopold shouldn't have had his head down.  That was a big mistake.
> But, although Sutton didn't throw the elbow, he jumped into the hit, and THAT'S dangerous.  That's what turned it from a brutal check to a headshot.



Yeah it always goes from bad to worse when the buy had his head down.

I can't stand when a guy turns his back to a player against the boards because he knows he's going to get hit and wants to draw a penalty.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 18, 2010)

SPN said:


> I can't stand when a guy turns his back to a player against the boards because he knows he's going to get hit and wants to draw a penalty.


Almost never happens because (1) you're setting yourself up to get seriously injured, which nobody wants, (2) it's difficult to think much more than "get rid of puck, brace for impact" when someone's closing in on you like that, and (3) you're setting yourself up to get seriously injured, which nobody wants.


Also, I find it amusing that after all the sweep talk, the only team with a chance to is Nashville.  Seven series are two games in, seven series are tied 1-1.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 18, 2010)

Sutton was just mad that he took down the wrong D-man and lost


----------



## SPN (Apr 18, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Almost never happens because (1) you're setting yourself up to get seriously injured, which nobody wants, (2) it's difficult to think much more than "get rid of puck, brace for impact" when someone's closing in on you like that, and (3) you're setting yourself up to get seriously injured, which nobody wants.
> 
> 
> Also, I find it amusing that after all the sweep talk, the only team with a chance to is Nashville.  Seven series are two games in, seven series are tied 1-1.



Only it's happened more than a few times already, where a guy looks over his shoulder and then turns his back to a guy. They argue that the guy going for the hit should ease up, and he almost always gets a penalty and usually a game misconduct. Keep your head up and never turn your back on a guy, if you can't follow those rules, you deserve the hit that's coming.

Maybe we can finally have a playoff season where we see some more game 7 action, maybe even game 7 overtime.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 18, 2010)

SPN said:


> Only it's happened more than a few times already, where a guy looks over his shoulder and then turns his back to a guy.


He's being an idiot and not thinking about why this might not be a great way to brace for the hit, not trying to draw a boarding penalty.


----------



## Tools (Apr 18, 2010)

So all the games are tied up...this is a very interesting set of playoffs.


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (Apr 18, 2010)

Weird day yesterday. In all three games a team jumped out to a 2-0 lead in the first period, and lost. I don't think I've ever seen that happen three times in the same playoff day before, but that's the era of salary caps and parity for you.



> I can't stand when a guy turns his back to a player against the boards because he knows he's going to get hit and wants to draw a penalty.



Guys are always going to do what they can do to gain an advantage, whether it's taking a boarding call for a team or crashing to the ice at the first brush of a stick around their ankles or selling a glove in their face like they've just been shot. Love it or hate it, it's part of the game. You can try to control it, like with diving penalties, but it's never completely going away.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 18, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Almost never happens because (1) you're setting yourself up to get seriously injured, which nobody wants, (2) it's difficult to think much more than "get rid of puck, brace for impact" when someone's closing in on you like that, and (3) you're setting yourself up to get seriously injured, which nobody wants.



You know as well as I do that your three points are not always the case.

There have been many times this year where a player has deliberately turned their back while they're at the boards so that they're facing the glass when they know they're about to be hit.

Players are not taking care of themselves these days, and it's a major problem. Sure, shoulder-checking someone in the head while they're streaking across neutral ice is shitty...but that guy should have been watching as well. Guys are following their passes with their eyes, when they shouldn't be. It's not rocket science, and every single one of those guys will blame themselves in private almost as much as they blame the guy who hit them. They know they were being fuckin stupid.

Turning your back to receive a check into the boards might be stupid in some cases, but guys are thinking "as long as I'm close to the boards, the top of my head won't be rammed into them, it will be my face/arms/chest that hits, and in that case I'm good.

Guys are being told: "If you hit the numbers, you get a penalty." So, I'm sorry Stealth, but the fact of the matter is, guys are also thinking: "If I show him my numbers, and he still hits me, he'll get a penalty." Whether you think so or not, most people are noticing it happen more and more every year, me included. And it has nothing to do with not having enough time to react when they physically turn their back into the check at the last second. That's pre-meditated, and it should have a penalty associated with it just like diving does.


----------



## SPN (Apr 18, 2010)

A few missed calls helps LA to the OT win, on the upside, more hockey to watch I guess.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 19, 2010)

Holy Fucking Craig Anderson. 51 saves and a shutout against the Sharks. That's badass.

Oh, missed calls like having seven men on the ice, which directly led to Kopitar scoring? LMAO


----------



## Tools (Apr 19, 2010)

Law said:


> Holy Fucking Craig Anderson. 51 saves and a shutout against the Sharks. That's badass.
> 
> Oh, missed calls like having seven men on the ice, which directly led to Kopitar scoring? LMAO



That's awesome! When Anderson gets hot, nothing gets past him. I think both top seeds are gonna get eliminated~


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 19, 2010)

Tools said:


> That's awesome! When Anderson gets hot, nothing gets past him. I think both top seeds are gonna get eliminated~


Anderson can't save the team forever.  Both down 2-1, but Washington and San Jose both have enough of a firepower advantage that they've still got the edge.  Get them down 3-1 or 3-2 and then we'll talk.


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (Apr 19, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Anderson can't save the team forever.  Both down 2-1, but Washington and San Jose both have enough of a firepower advantage that they've still got the edge.  Get them down 3-1 or 3-2 and then we'll talk.



Washington's not down 2-1, that series is only 1-1. Game 3 is tonight.

As far as the Sharks go, much as it frustrates me to say it being a Sharks fan, they're headed for another big playoff flameout if they don't change their playing style. Yeah they dominated possession and had 50 shots last night (and about 30 more that got blocked), but about 45 of them were unscreened slap shots from 50 feet away that a QMJHL goalie could've read and stopped. What they need to do is attack with speed, first (no more of this loafing into the zone and then lazily circling off to the side boards crap), and second have one or two guys constantly crashing the crease, making havoc, and throwing the goaltender off his rhythm. They're not doing either of those things, and that's why they're losing. As many shots as they've taken, they should have about 15 goals in this series, not 7, and they might if they weren't making things so easy for Anderson.

Although I have to admit, I did get a good laugh from that reporter who asked Colorado's coach how it felt to be up 2-1 in a series where the Sharks have scored all three game-winning goals.


----------



## Tools (Apr 19, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Anderson can't save the team forever.  Both down 2-1, but Washington and San Jose both have enough of a firepower advantage that they've still got the edge.  Get them down 3-1 or 3-2 and then we'll talk.



Alright we'll talk around maybe Thursday/Friday about this- haha.


----------



## SPN (Apr 19, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Anderson can't save the team forever.  Both down 2-1, but Washington and San Jose both have enough of a firepower advantage that they've still got the edge.  Get them down 3-1 or 3-2 and then we'll talk.



You already know the outcome of game 3?... what timezone are you from?

True, Anderson won't win the series by himself, but the young guns of the Avs are no pushovers. SJ has showed in the past tons of fire power and a (supposed) top rank goaltender haven't done them much good in the playoffs.


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (Apr 19, 2010)

Varlamov is looking awesome so far in net for Washington tonight.

Edit: 3-0 now, Caps looking like the #1 seed for the first time in this series. Price just replaced Halak in goal for the Habs.


----------



## Tools (Apr 19, 2010)

4-0....well it's only Game 3...


----------



## SPN (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah every game is it's own game. However this game... is getting ugly.


----------



## Tools (Apr 19, 2010)

Ugly isn't half of how horrible this is. Hopefully we'll be able to comeback in Game 4.


----------



## SPN (Apr 19, 2010)

It's a shame too, the fans were about the blow the top off that place in the first period....


----------



## Tools (Apr 19, 2010)

Well hey Caps had the same thing happen to them...except they didn't loose by much.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 20, 2010)

Canucks special teams  

And here I was all excited because Alberts was out too.

That disallowed goal reaaaaaally should have counted, but I don't think it would have made much of a difference anyway.


----------



## SPN (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I knew the Kings would put up a good fight, I was expecting a 7 game series. It would be nice not to see an early exit out of the playoffs again... although you'd think we'd be used to it by now.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 20, 2010)

Old Sand Shinobi said:


> Washington's not down 2-1, that series is only 1-1. Game 3 is tonight.


Haha, wow.  I assumed nobody was crazy enough to predict the Caps to be eliminated in a tied series, so I forgot to pay attention to what was actually happening in the series.

Do be warned, ye of the fair-weather folk, that a 2-1 lead is not insurmountable, and the Habs lost one of those games in OT.  The Capitals certainly have a big edge, but that can change in a hurry.
That said, if the Habs win Game 4, it's not time to swing right back to predicting an upset.


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (Apr 20, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Haha, wow.  I assumed nobody was crazy enough to predict the Caps to be eliminated in a tied series, so I forgot to pay attention to what was actually happening in the series.
> 
> Do be warned, ye of the fair-weather folk, that a 2-1 lead is not insurmountable, and the Habs lost one of those games in OT.  The Capitals certainly have a big edge, but that can change in a hurry.
> That said, if the Habs win Game 4, it's not time to swing right back to predicting an upset.



That's true - series ain't over until the last game is played. I remember one of the Sharks' earliest playoff series, against Calgary in '95. SJ got blown out three times in that series (one game was like 9-1 or something), but they still managed to win it in seven.


----------



## SPN (Apr 20, 2010)

Well each game is it's own game, you can't let one blowout determine the series.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 20, 2010)

A couple years ago, I think it was 03, there were a bunch of series where a team was down 3-1 and then came back to win in seven. Minnesota did it twice those playoffs IIRC.

Sometimes you just get some weird trends.


----------



## SPN (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup, a series isn't over until someone gets that 4th win.


----------



## Tools (Apr 21, 2010)

SPN said:


> Yup, a series isn't over until someone gets that 4th win.



Wise words my friend.


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 21, 2010)

SPN said:


> Yup, a series isn't over until someone gets that 4th win.



Good point, precisely why I'm not counting the Sabres out yet, hopefully the Bruins can win this series.


----------



## Mael (Apr 21, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> Good point, precisely why I'm not counting the Sabres out yet, hopefully the Bruins can win this series.



Thanks to Satan > Miller, it comes one step closer.


----------



## nanni (Apr 22, 2010)

my Canadiens. I don't want to get any pity from ~Mojo~.  come on guys!  

Anyway, guess the Caps got a boost from the way Alex has been playing on the 2ed through on.


----------



## JJ (Apr 22, 2010)

If you're doing the predictions some of you need to check on your picks. Especially for the Washington series.


----------



## SPN (Apr 22, 2010)

Mael said:


> Thanks to Satan > Miller, it comes one step closer.



That guy has some of the smoothes hands I've seen, he treated that OT goal like a shootout, even with defenders. Amazing.


----------



## Tools (Apr 22, 2010)

Man Montreal was in a good stop until the very end of the second period. I wonder if they can come and win...


----------



## IBU (Apr 22, 2010)

Vancouver!


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 22, 2010)

Did you guys hear about a DVD that HNIC has about "Kicking The Puck"?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 22, 2010)

Great Canucks-Kings game last night. Back and forth all game, and sure enough, as soon as the Canucks started shoring up their penalty-killing about halfway through they started playing a lot better. Loved it.

Then of course the game ends with everyone starting to brawl. Both teams are starting to hate each other.

_Now_ we have a series.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 22, 2010)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Great Canucks-Kings game last night. Back and forth all game, and sure enough, as soon as the Canucks started shoring up their penalty-killing about halfway through they started playing a lot better. Loved it.
> 
> Then of course the game ends with everyone starting to brawl. Both teams are starting to hate each other.
> 
> _Now_ we have a series.



I agree, Boston and Buffalo are starting the same thing everygame and they have a couple of fights. I started to love it. I'm also happy the Bruins won in double overtime too.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 22, 2010)

Holy shit this Penns Senators game has been intense


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (Apr 23, 2010)

Ah, nice to see the Sharks team I've been expecting to see all series finally show up tonight. Top line still ain't scoring, but in every other way they actually look like the real Sharks here.

Setoguchi just about blew out his groin keeping himself onside for that fourth goal. Ouch!


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 23, 2010)

The last team to qualify for the playoffs is the first team to advance to the second round. I'm talking about the Flyers of course. Congrats to them.

Triple OT! The Sens are scrappy, that's for sure.


----------



## SPN (Apr 23, 2010)

Montreal and Washington
Boston and Buffalo 

Two possible elimination games. So excited.

Game 5 of Van and LA, this series is stressing me out, but it's a good watch.


----------



## Tools (Apr 23, 2010)

SPN said:


> Montreal and Washington
> Boston and Buffalo
> 
> Two possible elimination games. So excited.
> ...



With Halak in net, let's see if he can bounce back. The Buffalo/Boston gameis also one I'll keep an eye on tonight- should be a good one.


----------



## Tools (Apr 24, 2010)

Sorry for the double post but:

Montreal keeps the series alive!  Woohoo! Let's see if they can push to a Game 7 on Monday!


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 24, 2010)

my picks are doing terrible lol


----------



## SPN (Apr 24, 2010)

Phew, game 5 was a nice stress free one for Vancouver fans.


----------



## Tools (Apr 24, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> my picks are doing terrible lol



I know, it's chaos everywhere. 

And yah that was a crushing win for Vancouver over LA. Now I want the Yotes to comeback.


----------



## SPN (Apr 24, 2010)

Can't wait for Sunday's game. It was nice to see everyone stepping up last game.


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 24, 2010)

Dang Pittsburgh.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 24, 2010)

WOOOO!  Pens moving on again!

crazy game!   

Pens were down 3-0.   scored a late goal in the second.   Ottawa seemed to take a 4-1 lead but the net was off the pegs.   no goal.  Pens scored 2 goals in 3rd and win in OT

Im pumped

fun Hawks game.   hope they finish off the Preds next game


hang in there Avs.  Survive!


----------



## SPN (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't want the first round to be over so fast. It means less hockey... 

Lets hope Van can finish off LA tomorrow, another early exit would be upsetting.


----------



## Tools (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow crazy night last night, and even early afternoon. Chicago pulls an OT victory over Nashville even with a five minute penalty. Pens come back from 0-3 down and win it in OT, ending the Sens season. Sharks just swarm around the Avs, ending there season to.

Today: Detroit/Phoenix- Game six! Let's go Yotes! Vancouver/LA: Vancouver will probably end it to tonight.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 25, 2010)

Go Kings!
Go Dogs!


----------



## SPN (Apr 25, 2010)

As much as I love game 7s I want the Nucks to wrap it up tonight.

The Yotes and Wings game is fast pace as usual. 3-1 Yotes, just under half a game to play, it's far from over.


----------



## Tools (Apr 25, 2010)

Yotes force a game seven! First one of the series. On Monday we could see all three games go to game seven- awesome.

Canucks/Kings- tied up for now.


----------



## JJ (Apr 25, 2010)

For those participating in predictions if I don't have the new picks thread up by next round, go ahead and send me the picks via pm with your series winner picks. These rounds can go so quick that it can be difficult to get the thread up in time.


----------



## SPN (Apr 25, 2010)

Wahoo, Vancouver moves on to round 2!


----------



## Tiger (Apr 25, 2010)

Doughty's awesome, but he's not good enough to carry a team of newcomers in the playoffs. Luongo has decided to pull up his socks I guess.

And Phoenix is pulling the same shenanigans in the playoffs that they did in the regular season. Going into game 7 with Detroit, with no one on their team in the top 30 for points in the post-season.

Scoring by committee. Coyotes for round 2 plx.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 25, 2010)

GO CANUCKS GO!

Luongo was awesome tonight, so were the Sedines and Burrows showed that even though he's not on the first line anymore that he still kicks ass!

WOOO!


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 26, 2010)

Finally Luongo's playing like a world-class goalie again, even if his rather sad save percentage doesn't show it. The Canucks were asleep for the first half of that game and still managed to get a win by heating up at the end. The Kings were okay but didn't have that desperation or drive you need to come back. Quick looked really uncomfortable, and the whole team just didn't have the same kind of urgency that, say, Ottawa showed yesterday.

If Chicago wins tomorrow, then it's going to be Canucks-Blackhawks II in the second round, and it will be EPIC. So much bad blood between those two teams. Their rivalry only intensified throughout the season. If that series happens, buckle up.


----------



## Tools (Apr 26, 2010)

Canucks move on to the second round, that's cool. Luongo played pretty awesome. 

Monday should be an awesome hockey night.


----------



## SPN (Apr 26, 2010)

Montreal is leading 2-0 in the third to force a game 7... If you told me this would happen 2 weeks ago I would have laughed... wow.


----------



## Tools (Apr 26, 2010)

MONTREAL WINS! 4-1! YAHA BABY! WEEEEEE!

Halak was just amazing! 53 saves! (very close to a shutout) Game 7!


----------



## Mael (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah Bruins.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 27, 2010)

Halak was an absolute beast in the game today. If the Habs can manage to win Game 7...that would be AWESOME.

Canucks-Blackhawks is the only second round series that's set and I can't wait. Big preexisting rivalry, two relatively evenly-matched teams at least in my opinion, and it being a rematch from last year makes it that much bigger.

Good job Bruins. Though we still don't know what either of the second round Eastern series are going to be...


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 27, 2010)

Halak. . . 53 saves. D:

Dang, I thought Capitals were going to swipe this but the Canadians. . .


----------



## Tools (Apr 27, 2010)

Well Canucks vs. Blackhawks in the second round, this will be quite the series. 

Boston advances beating Buffalo, I guess that's an upset. 

Today: Game 7 Phoenix vs. Detroit! Go Yotes!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 27, 2010)

these playoffs are so awesome this year


go Yotes tonight!


----------



## Enclave (Apr 27, 2010)

The crazy thing about this year is that there isn't a team in the playoffs that's clearly superior to the other teams, Habs vs Caps proves this quite well.

Really, this year I'd say the Cup could go to any team that's still in the playoffs.

God damn though, I'd love for the Stanley Cup finals to be Canucks vs Canadiens.  That'd just be so insane!


----------



## Tools (Apr 27, 2010)

Enclave said:


> God damn though, I'd love for the Stanley Cup finals to be Canucks vs Canadiens.  That'd just be so insane!



That would be awesome, seeing a Canadian team win again but first let's see Montreal win in Game 7!...actually first it's seeing Phoenix win tonight hopefully.


----------



## SPN (Apr 27, 2010)

Ugh, Blackhawks are back 



Hiroshi said:


> Halak. . . 53 saves. D:
> 
> Dang, I thought Capitals were going to swipe this but the Canadians. . .



I think everyone did. Halak was amazing without doubt.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 27, 2010)

Hiroshi said:


> Halak. . . 53 saves. D:
> 
> Dang, I thought Capitals were going to swipe this but the Canadians. . .


Make no mistake, the Canadiens are underdogs.  But when you're the dog in the series, all you're looking to do is shorten it.  The shorter the series, the more the bounces come into play, the less chance the other guys have to take advantage of their superiority.
No hockey game between 2 playoff teams is more than a 60:40 proposition.  Montreal has just given itself a 40% chance to pull out a huge series victory.

Amusingly, if they do, the 4th-seeded Pittsburgh Penguins are guaranteed home ice in the conference final if they make it.


----------



## SPN (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks like the Yotes are done... 6-1. 7 minutes to go. Yikes.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 28, 2010)

Ah, poor Coyotes. No shame in losing to the Red Wings though.

So San Jose/Detroit and Chicago/Vancouver in the West, and...some other two series in the East.

Come on, Habs...


----------



## Tools (Apr 28, 2010)

Well what a sad end to an awesome season for Phoenix...good try Coyotes.

Sharks vs. Red Wings, Canucks vs. Blackhawks- well well well...this is actually a powerhouse playoffs.

Game 7 tonight for Montreal! YAHA!


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (Apr 28, 2010)

1-0 Montreal.

If Washington blows this one, I don't want to hear another peep from the media about the Sharks' past failures for the rest of these playoffs!


----------



## Enclave (Apr 28, 2010)

I think the Caps not scoring the first goal is really going to hurt them in this game.  They're already down from the Canadiens being on a winning spree, but to not score the first goal, that's just going to be even more of a downer for the team.

GO HABS!


----------



## Tools (Apr 28, 2010)

Still 1-0 after two periods! Halak is still amazing. Our penalty kill is still awesome. A few good scoring chances for our. This game is giving me mini heart attacks every second!


----------



## Enclave (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm stuck at work and unable to watch or even listen to the game.

How're the Habs playing and how are the Caps playing?  Both giving it their all?  Are the Caps sluggish from their losing streak?


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 28, 2010)

I know how you feel.  The VS feed is dead.   just pixels


----------



## SPN (Apr 28, 2010)

Montreal just beat Washington... what is this...

Let's see if they can do the same against the Pens.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 28, 2010)

WOOOOO!  HABS WIN!  CAPITALS ARE ELIMINATED!

This is history in the making folks!  Never before has the first place team lost to the 8th place team after being ahead in the series 3-1!  This is one for the record books!


----------



## Tools (Apr 28, 2010)

MONTREAL WINS! MONTREAL WINS! ON A GAGNE! ON A GAGNE! ON A GAGNE!

WOOHOO! (gonna go call my dad now!) YAHA!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 28, 2010)

all that hard work in the regular season crushed in the playoffs


horrible PP like 1/30+


Wash needs a goalie with experience in going farther


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (Apr 28, 2010)

Outside of that one game where Theodore got yanked, goaltending wasn't Washington's problem. They just weren't scoring. 2-1, 4-1, and 2-1 in the last three...three straight games they had a chance to eliminate Montreal and couldn't manage more than one goal. I don't care if you've got Patrick Roy, Martin Brodeur, or Dominik Hasek in the net - you can't sustain that kind of scoring pace and expect to win a series.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 28, 2010)

Holy shit what an upset

i dont even know


----------



## Enclave (Apr 28, 2010)

Old Sand Shinobi said:


> Outside of that one game where Theodore got yanked, goaltending wasn't Washington's problem. They just weren't scoring. 2-1, 4-1, and 2-1 in the last three...three straight games they had a chance to eliminate Montreal and couldn't manage more than one goal. I don't care if you've got Patrick Roy, Martin Brodeur, or Dominik Hasek in the net - you can't sustain that kind of scoring pace and expect to win a series.



I think it had more to do with the fact that Halak was just on fire.  The Caps couldn't get anything past him, and it wasn't for lack of shots.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah i mean seriously

the caps had what at least ninety shots on him in the last three games and only got 3 total


----------



## Tiger (Apr 28, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> Yeah i mean seriously
> 
> the caps had what at least ninety shots on him in the last three games and only got 3 total



36 saves
52 saves
41 saves

3 games, 129 saves.

Halak, so far, is the best goalie of the playoffs...even if Boucher's numbers are a bit better.

I am hereby cheering for the Habs to beat the Pens, but then lose tragically to the Flyers.

...Sorry, as awesome as Halak is I can't cheer against the Flyers. Not since "Leclair-Lindros-Renberg"'s Legion of Doom have I cheered against the Flyers.

*is hoping for a Flyers vs Hawks final.*


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 28, 2010)

I wish Habs would play someone else instead of Pens, they are likable for beating the caps, id liketo have them knocked out in the conference final with the Pens


----------



## Enclave (Apr 28, 2010)

I personally would love if the Habs make it to the finals and lose to the Canucks.

That really would be the ideal Playoffs.


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (Apr 28, 2010)

Long as the Sharks make it to the finals, I don't care who they play when they get there.

Biased? Me? Never.


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 28, 2010)

Dang Montreal. . . 

Well we're playing the Bruins. Should be interesting. :3


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hiroshi said:


> Dang Montreal. . .
> 
> Well we're playing the Bruins. Should be interesting. :3





hasnt happened since 78.   Philly and Boston should be a treat


----------



## JJ (Apr 29, 2010)

I have no picks yet for the next round from the participants. First game is tomorrow.

Link removed


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 29, 2010)

Old Sand Shinobi said:


> 1-0 Montreal.
> 
> If Washington blows this one, I don't want to hear another peep from the media about the Sharks' past failures for the rest of these playoffs!


I don't think people would be as fixated on the Sharks' failures if the top line had showed up in any of them.  Specifically Joe Thornton.  Even this year, he just looks sluggish as hell.  He appears to have one speed:  Really floaty.

Makes you wonder what a terror he could be on the ice if he really tried.  Not quite on the scale of "What could Lemieux have done if he hadn't had all those health problems?" but perhaps closer than most people think.  If he had Crosby's work ethic, he could probably be blowing everyone out in the points race every year.



Kuwabara99 said:


> Wash needs a goalie with experience in going farther


I hate statements like this made in retrospect.  The fact is, if any of a lot of little things had changed (one of them being luck), Washington would be moving on.  Winning in the playoffs isn't about shit like "playoff experience".  It's about how skilled you are in the first place, whether you're able to take it up one more level, and how the bounces go.  Washington had #1, was okay with #2, failed #3.



Hiroshi said:


> Dang Montreal. . .
> 
> Well we're playing the Bruins. Should be interesting. :3


#6 seed with home ice in the 2nd round.  #4 seed with guaranteed home ice in the conference finals (if they make it there).
And the Western Conference has clinched home ice in the Finals. 
(Detroit is the lowest point-getter of the West teams remaining with 102; Pittsburgh had 101).


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 29, 2010)

San Jose's playoff ability hasn't really been tested so far since there wasn't much to Colorado. They'll get that test with Detroit, but against Colorado they've already shown some signs of the same old problems (namely No-Show Joe).

Anyway the last two years the winner of the season's Winter Classic has gone on to the Stanley Cup Final and lost. And Boston's still in it...so there's a 25% chance of the tradition of the winner making the Final holding true.

Gah I can't wait till Saturday.

And please don't let it be another Pittsburgh-Detroit final this year. Please, please, please.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 29, 2010)

The Big Mumbo said:


> And please don't let it be another Pittsburgh-Detroit final this year. Please, please, please.


I feel like that would be really funny.  But even I'd find it a bit annoying, and I'm a Penguins fan.


----------



## Tools (Apr 29, 2010)

Detroit vs. San Jose: Detroit will just be to much for them.
Vancouver vs. Chicago: Awesome grudge match series, I pick Vancouver to win.
Boston vs. Philadelphia: I'm not sure what to think of this one but I'd love for Boston to move on because...
Montreal vs. Pittsburgh: Montreal makes another upset and if Boston wins a classic Original six eastern final.


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (Apr 29, 2010)

The Big Mumbo said:


> San Jose's playoff ability hasn't really been tested so far since there wasn't much to Colorado. They'll get that test with Detroit, but against Colorado they've already shown some signs of the same old problems (namely No-Show Joe).



That's the popular perception from people who don't follow the team. As usual, the truth is a bit more complicated. Last year, for instance, they had exactly the opposite problem from what you're saying - the top line (actually the top four guys) came to play, and nobody else did. They got 6 goals from the top line (Thornton, Marleau, Setoguchi) and Boyle, and 4 goals combined from the other 16 skaters who played. That was a big reason why they tore apart the 3rd and 4th lines this past offseason, as well as shipping off some of the chronic playoff no-shows like Michalek (16 points in 40 playoff games). 

Now, if you want to criticize Thornton for not elevating his game in the playoffs, then I think that's fair enough. He's never shown that killer instinct that the true legends like Gretzky seemed to have - rather, I suspect he may end up being this generation's Adam Oates. That said, he's been the Sharks' top point producer in the playoffs three of the four years that he's been there (and the one year that he wasn't, 2006, he was trying to play through torn rib cartilage) - and there have been times (2007, for instance) when he was clearly the best Shark on the ice, so you can't just point the finger at him for these playoff losses. The rest of the roster can definitely take it's share of the blame, and if you want to point fingers at people for not elevating their games, I point the finger squarely at Nabokov, who has NEVER been a money goalie in any kind of elmination pressure situation (just look at the Russians' flameout in the Olympics this year). All you need to know about Nabokov is that he's barely over .500 (36-33) in 71 playoff starts, and he's never had more than 1 shutout in any postseason other than 2004, when he had 3 (and surprise, surprise, that was the one year the Sharks got out of the second round).


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 29, 2010)

I really hate to say this, but I'm glad Montreal won Game 7 last night, I wanted Boston Bruins to face Philadelphia Flyers anyways and I'm also happy the Bruins and the Habs are not facing each other, I never wanted to see that again for a while. If Montreal hadn't lost to Washington then Pittsbugh would face Boston and I tell ya, all hell will break lose, because Boston hates Matt Cooke and Marc Savard would come back and wanted pay back and I believe it will be more rough and intesne than Boston face Buffalo.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 29, 2010)

Old Sand Shinobi said:


> Now, if you want to criticize Thornton for not elevating his game in the playoffs, then I think that's fair enough. He's never shown that killer instinct that the true legends like Gretzky seemed to have - rather, I suspect he may end up being this generation's Adam Oates. That said, he's been the Sharks' top point producer in the playoffs three of the four years that he's been there (and the one year that he wasn't, 2006, he was trying to play through torn rib cartilage) - and there have been times (2007, for instance) when he was clearly the best Shark on the ice, so you can't just point the finger at him for these playoff losses. The rest of the roster can definitely take it's share of the blame, and if you want to point fingers at people for not elevating their games, I point the finger squarely at Nabokov, who has NEVER been a money goalie in any kind of elmination pressure situation (just look at the Russians' flameout in the Olympics this year). All you need to know about Nabokov is that he's barely over .500 (36-33) in 71 playoff starts, and he's never had more than 1 shutout in any postseason other than 2004, when he had 3 (and surprise, surprise, that was the one year the Sharks got out of the second round).



I can't claim that I follow the Sharks very closely at all but one criticism I have heard pop up about them is their lack of a third line that can chip in, and that actually would explain a big difference in regular season to playoff performance. A third line's role is more important in the playoffs than in the regular season because the fourth line barely plays at all and the other team is doing everything in their power to shut down the top two lines, especially when they're playing a team like the Sharks. If you look at the Cup winners of the past couple of years, they've all had pretty solid third lines.

But yeah I don't remember seeing anything particularly impressive out of Nabokov in any pressure situations. He seems solid but unable to steal a game like, say, Halak or Anderson.


----------



## SPN (Apr 29, 2010)

Enclave said:


> I personally would love if the Habs make it to the finals and lose to the Canucks.
> 
> That really would be the ideal Playoffs.



Yeah, I think it's about time a Canadian team takes home the cup.

Despite the fact that half of the players on my team are from Europe


----------



## Tools (Apr 29, 2010)

Enclave said:


> I personally would love if the Habs make it to the finals and win against the Canucks.
> 
> That really would be the ideal Playoffs.



Just fixed it up there.


----------



## TDM (Apr 29, 2010)

Now that the Capitals have basically proven that every team from Washington sucks, I might as well root for the Habs since everybody likes an underdog story, right?


----------



## SPN (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow the Sharks/Wings game is already 3-1 only 13 minutes in. I hope this pace keeps up, make for some fun hockey.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 29, 2010)

Poop i wish i sent in my picks before the game lol

also im hoping for Pens vs Blackhawks Stanly cups, just to see Hossa lose again lol


----------



## Tools (Apr 29, 2010)

I see that by looking on people's picks nobody is giving Montreal a chance huh?


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 29, 2010)

I might change it, depends on how the first game works

Dont think there gonna win of course, might force a game seven

Really it depends on Halak and if he and Montreal can stand up to a Malkin/Crosby/Staal attack


----------



## SPN (Apr 29, 2010)

Well Pit has owned Montreal all season, but none of that matters once the playoffs start.

I will be keeping my eye on that series. See if they can shut down Crosby and Malkin without leaving anyone else open. I find it hard to believe Halak can carry the team all the way through the playoffs.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 30, 2010)

Tools said:


> Detroit vs. San Jose: Detroit will just be to much for them.


Really?  San Jose is definitely the powerhouse of those two right now.  It's a matter of whether the Sharks show up or not.  They show up, they win.  They don't, they lose.
Remember, Detroit got taken to 7 games by Phoenix, whose top scorer (who missed part of the series!) had all of 55 points.  Good team, yes.  Powerhouse, no.



Old Sand Shinobi said:


> I point the finger squarely at Nabokov, who has NEVER been a money goalie in any kind of elmination pressure situation (just look at the Russians' flameout in the Olympics this year). All you need to know about Nabokov is that he's barely over .500 (36-33) in 71 playoff starts, and he's never had more than 1 shutout in any postseason other than 2004, when he had 3 (and surprise, surprise, that was the one year the Sharks got out of the second round).


What an awful piece of analysis.  First, goalies don't really need to "elevate their game" in playoff situations--they're already going all out, as they don't experience the same type of fatigue skaters do.  Second, judging a goalie by wins is silly.  Chris Osgood has a higher career win percentage than Patrick Roy, yet the latter is perhaps the best goaltender of all time and Osgood is thoroughly mediocre.
And if your goalie needs to play shutout hockey for the team to win, that's a problem.  Not to mention that shutouts are significantly a luck stat.  A good goalie will get more shutouts than a bad one (given a large sample size), but shutouts are just a function of GAA and variance, neither of which is very much in the goalie's control.
Nabokov's career postseason save percentage is .916, slightly higher than his regular season save percentage.



Lord Genome said:


> I might change it, depends on how the first game works
> 
> Dont think there gonna win of course, might force a game seven
> 
> Really it depends on Halak and if he and Montreal can stand up to a Malkin/Crosby/Staal attack


I disagree.  It's going to be up to the guys in front of him to make it so he doesn't have to steal every game of the series.  He can take one, perhaps two on his own.  The other 2-3 are up to the guys in front of him (and they can't just leave him out to dry in the rest of them).


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah thats why i mentioned Montreal to(I didnt really clarify i guess though), Halak himself alone would get overwhelmed by all of them.

If they play like they did the last few games they could give the Pens trouble


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (Apr 30, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> What an awful piece of analysis.  First, goalies don't really need to "elevate their game" in playoff situations--they're already going all out, as they don't experience the same type of fatigue skaters do.



I know some fans in Dallas who would take issue with that assertion, after watching Turco routinely implode every spring. 

And are you saying that you think Halak just played like an ordinary average goalie for Montreal the last three games?



> Second, judging a goalie by wins is silly.  Chris Osgood has a higher career win percentage than Patrick Roy, yet the latter is perhaps the best goaltender of all time and Osgood is thoroughly mediocre.



Not in the playoffs - Roy's win% in the playoffs was .616, Osgood's was .602. And of course Roy also won twice as many Cups as a starting goalie.



> Nabokov's career postseason save percentage is .916, slightly higher than his regular season save percentage.



My point exactly. Nabokov is usually steady but almost never spectacular. He's a lot like Osgood, actually, in that he'll win games if the team is playing well in front of him, but you can't count on him to steal a game if they're being outplayed. You were talking in your post above that you thought Halak could steal a game or two against Pittsburgh - I honestly can't even remember the last time I saw Nabokov steal a playoff game for the Sharks. In fact, if you look at his save percentages in the six playoff years where he's been the Sharks' primary starter, in five of the six he's either been right within a few percentage points of his regular season average of .912, or significantly below it (like last year). Only once has he done significantly _better_ than .912 - that was in 2004, when he posted a .935 save%, and guess what? That was the one year that the Sharks made it to the conference finals.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 30, 2010)

Old Sand Shinobi said:


> And are you saying that you think Halak just played like an ordinary average goalie for Montreal the last three games?


No, I'm saying that he could have done that any game, and the fact that he did it now instead of some other time is far more luck than anything.  That he has the ability to do that is impressive.  But "clutch" goaltending simply doesn't exist.  It's a function of small sample size and viewer bias.



> Not in the playoffs - Roy's win% in the playoffs was .616, Osgood's was .602. And of course Roy also won twice as many Cups as a starting goalie.


And yet still, how is win percentage a reflection of the goalie and not the team?  It's terrible to attribute wins and losses entirely to the goalie.  If you want to measure a goaltender, measure him on how well he tends the goal, not whether his team gives him enough offensive help to win.



> In fact, if you look at his save percentages in the six playoff years where he's been the Sharks' primary starter, in five of the six he's either been right within a few percentage points of his regular season average of .912


So what you're saying is, really good goaltending isn't good enough for you.  You want him to be spectacular, out-of-his-mind amazing, the best in the world for those 20 games, or it's his fault you lose?



> that was in 2004, when he posted a .935 save%, and guess what? That was the one year that the Sharks made it to the conference finals.


If the Sharks need their goalie to post a .935 to even make the conference finals, they have way bigger problems than goaltending.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 30, 2010)

Old Sand Shinobi said:


> I know some fans in Dallas who would take issue with that assertion, after watching Turco routinely implode every spring.



yeah.  and I was at his final game.  one of the few shootout wins the team got all year.    sometimes its best to move on


I wish him well wherever he goes


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm gonna watch Philadelphia and Boston tomorrow at noon on TSN. I prefer to watch the Bruins on CBC over TSN. Well it is TSN's turn for me to watch the Bruins then.


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (Apr 30, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> No, I'm saying that he could have done that any game, and the fact that he did it now instead of some other time is far more luck than anything.  That he has the ability to do that is impressive.  But "clutch" goaltending simply doesn't exist.  It's a function of small sample size and viewer bias.



Here's a bit of trivia for you: Since 1983-84, when the NHL began officially tracking save percentages, all 25 goalies who won the Cup had a better GAA in the postseason than they did in the regular season, and 24 of the 25 had a better save% in the postseason than they did in the regular season. So whether you want to call it clutch play or a lucky accident of timing or the team's defense tightening up in front of him, history says that one way or another your goalie's numbers had _better_ improve when the postseason starts, or else you don't win the Cup. The team in front of the goalie plays some part in that, to be sure, but it's also incumbent on the goalie himself to continue playing well, to maintain his focus and not fold under pressure (see: Turek in 2000, Turco in 2004).



> And yet still, how is win percentage a reflection of the goalie and not the team?  It's terrible to attribute wins and losses entirely to the goalie.



Tell me where I said that. You can't attribute them entirely to the goalie, but you can't attribute them entirely to the team either. It cuts both ways. Nabokov's lost a couple of series in 2004 and 2007 where he played well enough to win and the rest of the team didn't, but he's also lost a couple of series in 2002 and 2008 where he wasn't playing up to his usual standards.



> If you want to measure a goaltender, measure him on how well he tends the goal, not whether his team gives him enough offensive help to win.



I do measure him on how well he tends the goal. I certainly don't blame Varlamov for Washington's 1-8 flameout this year - he played more than well enough to close out the series if they could've just found the back of the net, especially in games 5 and 7. On the other hand, it's hard to give Roman Turek a pass for St. Louis' 1-8 collapse in 2000 when he's giving up goals on shots from the red line, regardless of how the rest of his team played.



> So what you're saying is, really good goaltending isn't good enough for you.  You want him to be spectacular, out-of-his-mind amazing, the best in the world for those 20 games, or it's his fault you lose?



No I'm not saying that, but I would like to see more from him than what we've gotten. Remember when I said earlier that a Cup winning goalie's numbers historically improve from regular season to postseason? Nabokov's only done that twice in his six full playoff seasons (2004 and 2007). The other four years his numbers got worse in the playoffs, sometimes significantly worse. And while the team in front of him can take some of the blame for that, he's been his own worst enemy at times too - there have been years (2002 and 2008 in particular) where he's lost his focus and let in some pretty soft goals that ended up costing them winnable games. And of course last year the whole team stunk, so they all deserve an equal amount of the blame for that debacle.

Now he is matching or beating his regular season numbers so far this playoff season (similar save% and about half a goal less per game), and aside from game 2 of the Colorado series I think he's been playing great. So we'll see.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 30, 2010)

Can't help to notice..

This is the best Brazilian volleyball player, his nickname is Giba


Fuck me he looks like Ovechkin.


----------



## nanni (Apr 30, 2010)

Price looked lonely in the second period.

6 - 3 Penguins


----------



## Tools (Apr 30, 2010)

Well as long as the Canadiens don't just give up, the series is still up for grabs!


----------



## SPN (May 1, 2010)

Vancouver and Chicago finally play tomorrow, let's hope it's worth all the hype. The sports newspaper and tv won't stop talking about how much we hate eachother...  I was unaware we were rivals... I guess knocking us out of the playoffs will do that.


----------



## Tiger (May 1, 2010)

Four power-play goals.

What are the habs doing? They're supposed to beat those bastards...


----------



## Enclave (May 1, 2010)

SPN said:


> Vancouver and Chicago finally play tomorrow, let's hope it's worth all the hype. The sports newspaper and tv won't stop talking about how much we hate eachother...  I was unaware we were rivals... I guess knocking us out of the playoffs will do that.



It was more than just knocking us out of the playoffs.  It was a pretty rough and dirty set of games that the Blackhawks played.

If it was only that they knocked us out of the playoffs it wouldn't be such a grudge match.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 1, 2010)

Law said:


> Four power-play goals.
> 
> What are the habs doing? They're supposed to beat those bastards...


There losing thats what


----------



## Hiroshi (May 1, 2010)

Complete bullshit. What is wrong with you Boucher.


----------



## Mael (May 1, 2010)

Hiroshi said:


> Complete bullshit. What is wrong with you Boucher.



 Problem, Flyers and fans? 

Good man, Savard.  Good man.


----------



## Enclave (May 1, 2010)

God damn, the Canucks are playing an amazing game.  Making the Blackhawks look like they belong in the junior leagues.

5-0 for the Canucks at the end of the 2nd.


edit:

5-1 win for the Canucks in a humiliating defeat for the Blackhawks.  They could only score when it was 5 on 3, just pathetic.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 1, 2010)

Old Sand Shinobi said:


> Here's a bit of trivia for you: Since 1983-84, when the NHL began officially tracking save percentages, all 25 goalies who won the Cup had a better GAA in the postseason than they did in the regular season, and 24 of the 25 had a better save% in the postseason than they did in the regular season.


Little-known fact:  Everyone's save percentage goes up in the postseason, likely at least partially due to teams tightening up defensively and allowing lower-quality shots.  Total save% in the regular season and playoffs:
Format: Season	Regular	Playoffs
1983/84	0.873	0.897
1984/85	0.875	0.881
1985/86	0.874	0.895
1986/87	0.880	0.898
1987/88	0.880	0.869
1988/89	0.879	0.894
1989/90	0.881	0.889
1990/91	0.886	0.895
1991/92	0.888	0.896
1992/93	0.885	0.896
1993/94	0.895	0.908
1994/95	0.901	0.892
1995/96	0.898	0.907
1996/97	0.905	0.919
1997/98	0.906	0.922
1998/99	0.908	0.914
1999/00	0.904	0.918
2000/01	0.903	0.912
2001/02	0.908	0.917
2002/03	0.909	0.919
2003/04	0.911	0.922
2005/06	0.901	0.906
2006/07	0.905	0.919
2007/08	0.909	0.914
2008/09	0.908	0.915



> Tell me where I said that. You can't attribute them entirely to the goalie, but you can't attribute them entirely to the team either.


You didn't, you used wins as a measure of goalie performance, which is attributing wins to the goaltender.  If wins aren't entirely a function of the goaltender, then why are we measuring goalies by them?



Hiroshi said:


> Complete bullshit. What is wrong with you Boucher.


The same thing that's been wrong with him the whole time, which is why you should have gotten an actual goalie at the trade deadline.


----------



## SPN (May 2, 2010)

Congrats on getting a 4 goal lead and not blowing it this time Vancouver, keep up the good work.



Mael said:


> Good man, Savard.  Good man.




Very fitting ending. I would have loved to see that against the Pens though.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 2, 2010)

The Blackhawks had life for maybe ten minutes of that game total. Boy they did not show up at all. Great job by the Canucks in actually making them pay for it too.

Makes me kind of afraid of how Chicago's going to respond to this in Game 2, or if Vancouver will sleepwalk at the beginning of the next game, like they did after blowing out the Kings in Game 5 in the first round. But the Canucks are guaranteed at least a split in Chicago which is always a good thing.

Loved seeing Savard get the game-winner against the Flyers.


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (May 2, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Little-known fact:  Everyone's save percentage goes up in the postseason, likely at least partially due to teams tightening up defensively and allowing lower-quality shots.



And also likely due to the fact that the elimination format means goalies with poor save percentages either don't make the playoffs at all or tend to go home early, while the ones with higher save percentages generally stick around longer and play more games. Either way, though, it only further illustrates what Nabokov HASN'T done (given the typical regression in his stats come the postseason), which was the whole point of my original post.



> The Blackhawks had life for maybe ten minutes of that game total. Boy they did not show up at all. Great job by the Canucks in actually making them pay for it too.
> 
> Makes me kind of afraid of how Chicago's going to respond to this in Game 2, or if Vancouver will sleepwalk at the beginning of the next game, like they did after blowing out the Kings in Game 5 in the first round. But the Canucks are guaranteed at least a split in Chicago which is always a good thing.



If Chicago doesn't respond to that beating, then this is going to be a very short series. Vancouver looked great yesterday.


----------



## Enclave (May 2, 2010)

Old Sand Shinobi said:


> If Chicago doesn't respond to that beating, then this is going to be a very short series. Vancouver looked great yesterday.



Well the Canucks played a fantastic game, every player seemed to just be excellent.  Hell, even though Burrows didn't get a goal I have to say that he was playing like his slump was over.

The Hawks though, yeah, they caused the game to be boring as hell.  Seriously, how is it the only time they could score a goal is when it was 5 on 3?!  Gah!


----------



## Tools (May 2, 2010)

I wonder how Montreal will do without Markov. It's a pretty serious loss and it sucks. Wonder if the Staal loss for the Pens will affect much.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 2, 2010)

Old Sand Shinobi said:


> And also likely due to the fact that the elimination format means goalies with poor save percentages either don't make the playoffs at all or tend to go home early, while the ones with higher save percentages generally stick around longer and play more games.


Not going to lie, I was trying to gloss over that significant flaw in the data.  You're right on that one (if a little short on the possible meanings).  What we have:
1. The goalies not in the playoffs suck.
2. The teams not in the playoffs were leaving their goaltenders out to dry.
3. The goaltenders who suck in the playoffs get bounced early.
4. The teams who get bounced early played terrible defense and left their goaltenders out to dry.



Tools said:


> I wonder how Montreal will do without Markov. It's a pretty serious loss and it sucks. Wonder if the Staal loss for the Pens will affect much.



Check out every reason they give for the Canadiens beating Pittsburgh.  Hint:  They're all Markov.


----------



## Tools (May 2, 2010)

^- That's what worries me. Hopefulyl PK will be able to fill the PP position and Gill will have to step up for the PK.


----------



## Tools (May 2, 2010)

Halak bounces back with 38 saves! Cammalleri played very well and got two goals, including the killing one. Montreal killed three power plays in a row in the third period. Well done!

On to Montreal with the series tied!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 2, 2010)

thats ok.   they cant stop Malkin and Crosby forever and Fluery usually plays better after a loss


----------



## Enclave (May 2, 2010)

Dwa..wha...but...I didn't know the game was on THIS early, I didn't catch even 2 minutes of it 

Go Habs!  My wish for an all Canadian Stanley Cup Finals is one step closer to fruition!


----------



## Mael (May 2, 2010)

Enclave said:


> Dwa..wha...but...I didn't know the game was on THIS early, I didn't catch even 2 minutes of it
> 
> Go Habs!  My wish for an all Canadian Stanley Cup Finals is one step closer to fruition!



Boston would like to have a word about that "all-Canadian" nonsense.


----------



## Tools (May 2, 2010)

Boston vs. Montreal- classic rivalry for the East Division final! 

So the Sharks move up 2-0 in the series.


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (May 2, 2010)

Sharks sure came to play in this series. Nice to see Thornton get on the board, and Pavelski is unreal right now...first player with three straight multi-goal playoff games since Lemieux in 1992, they said.

Now, on to game 3! Need to get at least a split in Detroit to really grab this series by the throat.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 3, 2010)

Mael said:


> Boston would like to have a word about that "all-Canadian" nonsense.


Philly, Pittsburgh, and Montreal would like to have a word about that "Boston" nonsense.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 3, 2010)

at least one thing good happened that day


Detroit down 0-2.     anyone but them please


I read that a sharks fan threw a dead shark with a baby octipi in it's mouth on the ice

nice epic counter


----------



## Mael (May 3, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Philly, Pittsburgh, and Montreal would like to have a word about that "Boston" nonsense.



Philly?  Ha.  Let's see what Game 2 and 3 brings about and then we'll talk.

I want to see the Habs crushed.


----------



## Tools (May 3, 2010)

Mael said:


> Philly?  Ha.  Let's see what Game 2 and 3 brings about and then we'll talk.
> 
> I want to see the Habs crushed.



By Boston or Pitts?


----------



## Prince of Pop (May 3, 2010)

Mael said:


> Boston would like to have a word about that "all-Canadian" nonsense.



What the hell does that mean?



Tools said:


> Boston vs. Montreal- classic rivalry for the East Division final!



Honestly I really don't wanna see them go at it again for a while. The truth is I'm a little sick and tired of this classic rivalry, it can happen, who knows, but I say no thanks to that.



Stealth Tomato said:


> Philly, Pittsburgh, and Montreal would like to have a word about that "Boston" nonsense.



Damn you


----------



## Mael (May 3, 2010)

Tools said:


> By Boston or Pitts?



By Boston.

Speaking of which...Philly goes down again. 

@POP: Someone wanted Montreal vs. Vancouver.  I say nay to that nonsense.  Bruins will overcome.


----------



## Tools (May 3, 2010)

Bruins are up 2-0 in the series now. High chances we'll see them in the final.


----------



## Enclave (May 3, 2010)

2-1 for the Canucks with the 2nd period over.

This game has been MUCH more exciting that last game.  This is what I expected from a Canucks vs Blackhawks game.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 3, 2010)

glad to see the Bruins win again.

I remember many wrote them off after the long home losing streak after the Winter Classic.  

Satan is a beast this year


come on Hawks!  lets get some overtime!


----------



## IBU (May 3, 2010)

I am hoping for Canucks and Detroit in the Western, and Boston and Montreal in the Eastern.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 3, 2010)

Good stopping the empty net goal with that slight tip to the post, but the defenseman that couldn't keep it in the zone: .


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 3, 2010)

tie game!    sweetness.    *hopes for a long OT*



EDIT:

WOOOOO VERSTEEG!!!!!!!!!!!

Edit 2:

KANE Empty Net!


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 4, 2010)

Kuwabara99 said:


> Satan is a beast this year


I'm not sure why nobody noticed, but he was an absolute terror in last year's playoffs too.  Didn't get much icetime, but put up a bunch of points when he was out there and even got in a fight.


----------



## SPN (May 4, 2010)

What a shock the Canucks blow a 2 goal lead... Lets hope they play a little better on home ice.


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (May 4, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> I'm not sure why nobody noticed, but he was an absolute terror in last year's playoffs too.



Satan does not like being ignored.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 4, 2010)

Oh man Pens Habs game is a battle right now


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 4, 2010)

nice bounceback game by Fluery.

2-0 win


----------



## Lord Genome (May 4, 2010)

yay pens          !


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 4, 2010)

Watching the Habs after they got down 1-0, suddenly I realize they're not actually trying to play the rope-a-dope, they're just _that bad_ at breaking out so they basically have to do that.


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (May 4, 2010)

Sharks! What a beautiful comeback!

Y'know, SJ has never swept a playoff series before. It'd be a hell of a time to get their first one, if they can finish it off.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 5, 2010)

Im sure the Sharks got this


only 2 teams have come back.   history is against Detroit


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 5, 2010)

It would take a San Jose-sized collapse now for the Sharks to lose this series. Looks like they've finally found their playoff game.

Way to forget how to play defense, Vancouver.


----------



## Mael (May 5, 2010)

The Big Mumbo said:


> It would take a San Jose-sized collapse now for the Sharks to lose this series. Looks like they've finally found their playoff game.
> 
> Way to forget how to play defense, Vancouver.



Seriously...cannot fully blame Luongo.  Having 3 men on him including that 265 pound beast of a Blackhawk on him is unfair.  Losing Mitchell cost the Canucks dearly it seems.  They need another curbstomp on Chicago.


----------



## Mael (May 5, 2010)

Dem Bruins.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 6, 2010)

One of those bang-your-head-against-a-wall kind of losses for the Canucks tonight. When you outplay a team yet wind up down 2-0 after the first period it tells you what kind of night it's going to be.

The last Chicago goal was total bullshit, not that it affected the outcome any though.


----------



## Prince of Pop (May 6, 2010)

I don't know why Daniel Carcillo told the media that Marc Savard bit him? I'll I know is that he's is such a whiney baby. WAH! WAH! WAH!


----------



## Tools (May 6, 2010)

Man- what a game! That was one heck of an awesome third period! Some mini-come from behind win. Penguins were dominating 1st and 2nd period. Then Montreal scores 2 goals in less than 3 minutes! Awesome! Halak was once again sensational! 

Halak tu es magnifique!


----------



## SPN (May 7, 2010)

Franzen had a beast of a game 4. It will be interesting to see how the rest of the team reacts to it in game 5.

I hope the Canucks can bounce back in game 4. Last thing we need is another ousting by the Hawks.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 7, 2010)

Tools said:


> Man- what a game! That was one heck of an awesome third period! Some mini-come from behind win. Penguins were dominating 1st and 2nd period. Then Montreal scores 2 goals in less than 3 minutes! Awesome! Halak was once again sensational!
> 
> Halak tu es magnifique!


There's only so much a goalie can do on point-blank shots.  The bottom line is that the Pens didn't bury their repeated glorious chances.  So it goes.  Next game.

Goalies make a difference on mid-range shots and rebounds, more than anything.


----------



## Tiger (May 7, 2010)

Fuckin-A Simon Gagne for the win.

Some very, very early goals in the Hawks/Canucks game.

Go Hawks! >_>


----------



## Prince of Pop (May 7, 2010)

You got lucky this time.


----------



## Tiger (May 7, 2010)

Shit, Toews has 4 points tonight so far.


----------



## SPN (May 8, 2010)

Looks like another early exit if the Nuckle heads keep playing that way. Horrible on the PK.

Bobby Lu looked like he was going to cry again during the interview.


----------



## Tiger (May 8, 2010)

Toews, 5-point night with a hatter.

Very nice. It needs to be him if the Hawks have a chance at winning.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 8, 2010)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeee. I came home yesterday and turned on Versus just as Simon Gagne scored the goal. I cried tears of joy.


----------



## Tiger (May 8, 2010)

Congrats on not being swept by the Bruins.

I'm still disappointed though...their chances are so low.

Only 8th seed teams going up against Detroit can come back from a 3-0 series deficit, lol


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 8, 2010)

The Hawks found the Canucks' soft underbelly, slit it open, and gutted them like a fish last night.

And whenever the Canucks start playing physically they start taking a ton of penalties. Really frustrating to watch all those mistakes they're making, being too sloppy with the stick, etc.

The big weakness though is the defense. The Hawks are able to crash the net like crazy because there's no big shutdown man to stop them. There's no Canuck as big as Byfuglien, who suddenly turned from a fourth-liner into a franchise power forward in this series. There's just a general lack of size among the Canucks, and that's when they really, really miss having Willie Mitchell around.


----------



## Tiger (May 8, 2010)

Byfuglian didn't make that transition in this series.

He's one of the most under-rated players in the Western conference. No one talks about him until he lights you up, it's weird.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 8, 2010)

Law said:


> Byfuglian didn't make that transition in this series.
> 
> He's one of the most under-rated players in the Western conference. No one talks about him until he lights you up, it's weird.



His numbers are good for his position, but the fact is he played as either a bottom-sixer or a defenseman for a good lot of the season.

They put him on the first line against Vancouver and suddenly he's like Chicago's best player, besides Toews maybe. There's something about him where he just steps up against the Canucks.


----------



## Mael (May 9, 2010)

Hiroshi said:


> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeee. I came home yesterday and turned on Versus just as Simon Gagne scored the goal. I cried tears of joy.



Make it normal tears come Monday when Boston fixes what should've been done yesterday. 

Lucky schumck Broad Street "Bullies."


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (May 9, 2010)

Sharks close it out and move on. Should be a great series next round, no matter if it's Chicago or Vancouver on the other side.

Am one very happy camper right now.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (May 9, 2010)

FACEOFF. Cheering for Chicago tonight - I have a gooood feeling.

Edit:  Frick.


----------



## Tiger (May 10, 2010)

The Big Mumbo said:


> His numbers are good for his position, but the fact is he played as either a bottom-sixer or a defenseman for a good lot of the season.
> 
> They put him on the first line against Vancouver and suddenly he's like Chicago's best player, besides Toews maybe. There's something about him where he just steps up against the Canucks.



Spend a bit of time on Chicago fan boards, and you'll know that not many understand why he plays bottom-six minutes.

It doesn't matter what team he plays against, when he gets put on the top six, he becomes a back-breaking force on the ice.

I mean, hey, if thinking this guy rose out of the ashes to be your team's unknown kryptonite makes you feel better about it, who am I to take that away from you? But he is certainly not just now raising eyebrows just because he's just now raising yours.

And Patrick Sharp is Chicago's second-best player in these playoffs.

If Vancouver comes back from another 3-1 deficit to win a series, I'll throw up. I'm confident Vancouver goes out in 6 though.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 10, 2010)

Law said:


> Spend a bit of time on Chicago fan boards, and you'll know that not many understand why he plays bottom-six minutes.
> 
> It doesn't matter what team he plays against, when he gets put on the top six, he becomes a back-breaking force on the ice.
> 
> ...


Okay, so I didn't follow Chicago that closely all season. I know this isn't totally new, because Byfuglien was a major factor in the Hawks knocking out the Canucks last year as well. All I'm trying to say here is he's been absolutely shining in this series (well, not tonight, and not in Game 1, but in the three Chicago victories).



> If Vancouver comes back from another 3-1 deficit to win a series, I'll throw up.


Another? Vancouver hasn't come back from a 3-1 deficit in seven years.

Anyway, if Chicago isn't able to finish off a team with a severely depleted blue line and an inconsistent goalie, then they could only blame themselves frankly.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 10, 2010)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Anyway, if Chicago isn't able to finish off a team with a severely depleted blue line and an inconsistent goalie, then they could only blame themselves frankly.


Um, Luongo's been one of the NHL's five best netminders for years.  He and Vokoun both seem to get bad raps for really crappy reasons.  Vokoun because his team sucks, and Luongo for mysterious and unexplained reasons.


----------



## Yakuza (May 10, 2010)

Common Canucks


----------



## cygnus (May 10, 2010)

Yeah I don't get the Luongo hate. I'm sure 29 other teams would take him, salary cap issues notwithstanding :/

I foresee a 6-1 blowout for the Pens tomorrow with Hal Gill being out/ineffective.


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (May 10, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Um, Luongo's been one of the NHL's five best netminders for years.  He and Vokoun both seem to get bad raps for really crappy reasons.  Vokoun because his team sucks, and Luongo for mysterious and unexplained reasons.



Granted that he was playing behind mediocre-to-awful teams for years in Uniondale and Miami, Luongo's only made the playoffs three times in a 12-year career and (so far) has never been past the second round. Fairly or not, it's performance in the playoffs that makes or breaks players' reputations, and anyone who's considered a superstar who keeps coming up short of the conference finals and Cup finals tends to get a bad rap - Joe Thornton certainly knows all about that, and now after three straight years of losing to lower seeds I'm hearing a few people start to whisper about Ovechkin. Playing referee instead of watching the puck on Anaheim's series-clinching goal in 2007 probably didn't help Luongo's reputation (though he was otherwise excellent in that game).

And no, I don't think that's completely fair - but I don't find it surprising either.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 10, 2010)

Old Sand Shinobi said:


> Granted that he was playing behind mediocre-to-awful teams for years in Uniondale and Miami, Luongo's only made the playoffs three times in a 12-year career and (so far) has never been past the second round. Fairly or not, it's performance in the playoffs that makes or breaks players' reputations, and anyone who's considered a superstar who keeps coming up short of the conference finals and Cup finals tends to get a bad rap - Joe Thornton certainly knows all about that, and now after three straight years of losing to lower seeds I'm hearing a few people start to whisper about Ovechkin. Playing referee instead of watching the puck on Anaheim's series-clinching goal in 2007 probably didn't help Luongo's reputation (though he was otherwise excellent in that game).
> 
> And no, I don't think that's completely fair - but I don't find it surprising either.


Well Thornton has actually failed to perform in the playoffs!  Luongo's save percentage has been fine and then some, the team in front of him just isn't performing.
Note:  He's at .890 this playoffs, but that's almost entirely the effect of two blowout games.  He's still been pretty good.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 10, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Um, Luongo's been one of the NHL's five best netminders for years.  He and Vokoun both seem to get bad raps for really crappy reasons.  Vokoun because his team sucks, and Luongo for mysterious and unexplained reasons.



I've been watching Luongo for four years now, I know how good he is. It's just these playoffs he's been inconsistent. Game 4 he was giving up bad rebounds all over the place, Game 5 he swallowed them up like crazy. He's been great some games and not so great others. That's inconsistent...natural for most goalies maybe, but still inconsistent in the Chicago series.

He struggled a bit down the stretch this season, possibly due to Olympic fatigue. I'm not throwing him under the bus, and if you look back you can see I've been blaming the team's defense a hell of a lot more.

I think Luongo's bad rap stems from the fact that he'll make a phenomenal save and a questionable-looking goal in the span of about two minutes and people only look at the questionable-looking goal. That and he's playing in a bat-crazy desperate hockey market.



Stealth Tomato said:


> Note:  He's at .890 this playoffs, but that's almost entirely the effect of two blowout games.  He's still been pretty good.


His save percentage wasn't a whole lot higher in the LA series though. I don't remember what it was after Game 6, but before Game 6 it was .886.


----------



## Mael (May 10, 2010)

For the Canucks fans out there:


----------



## Yakuza (May 10, 2010)

Where the Bruins at?


----------



## Enclave (May 10, 2010)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Another? Vancouver hasn't come back from a 3-1 deficit in seven years.



The Canucks hold the record for coming back from a 3-1 deficite in playoffs.  Thus why he said "again".  Sure it's not happened for a while, but that's just because it doesn't happen very often in general.  Doesn't change the fact that the Canucks have done it more times than any other team in the NHL.

Montreal just forced a game 7!  Woo!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 10, 2010)

and once again  Fluery will win after a loss.   as usual


Montreal is still on the ropes.  barely held on


----------



## SPN (May 10, 2010)

Montreal forces game 7!



Mael said:


> For the Canucks fans out there:



Haha, what a tool.


----------



## Tools (May 10, 2010)

Montreal wins! Wooho! What a great game! Let's beat them in Game 7 Canadiens!

Boston got shutdown!


----------



## Mael (May 10, 2010)

I must say I'm rather disappointed in the B's tonight.  I don't know what the fuck happened.

Lose Game 6 and they're not winning 7, guaranteed.


----------



## Hinako (May 10, 2010)

All I did was speak the truth.


----------



## Mael (May 10, 2010)

Hinako said:


> All I did was speak the truth.



And what proof in your feeble and crippled logic do you have to prove this?

I mean you rarely if ever know what you're talking about, the Cafe being proof enough.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 10, 2010)

Mael said:


> And what proof in your feeble and crippled logic do you have to prove this?
> 
> I mean you rarely if ever know what you're talking about, the Cafe being proof enough.


Man, you got trolled like a chump, and all the troll had to do was show up.


----------



## nanni (May 11, 2010)

yay Canadiens got to push on a game 7!


----------



## Tiger (May 11, 2010)

nanni said:


> yay Canadiens got to push on a game 7!



These playoffs are the first time I've ever actually cheered for Montreal.

If Chicago isn't in the Finals, I'm cheering for a Canadien cup. I don't like Vancouver, at all.

By the way, quit yer bickering for a moment and weigh in on this subject:

If the Stanley Cup Finals were between Montreal and Vancouver...would the U.S. even be watching?


----------



## nanni (May 11, 2010)

Hopefully we'll get to see more of Crosby playing then talking to the ref in game 7.  Ovechkin gave the Canadiens more trouble than Crosby did in the playoffs.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 11, 2010)

nanni said:


> Ovechkin gave the Canadiens more trouble than Crosby did in the playoffs.


The consensus in Pittsburgh is that Crosby's hurt.  He's been solid on the puck, but he has almost no top-end speed right now, which suggests he's nursing a groin/hamstring injury.


----------



## nanni (May 11, 2010)

Law said:


> By the way, quit yer bickering for a moment and weigh in on this subject:
> 
> If the Stanley Cup Finals were between Montreal and Vancouver...would the U.S. even be watching?


Luongo vs Halak? from the start of the playoff i'd say i would watch it, but the way things are going for Vancouver, I wouldn't be interested myself. As you saw from Ovechkin and Crosby being their teams star players and people who thought beating the Canadiens would just b cake walk, they didn't really came up with anything like a easy win that everyone expected them to do so. Of course u know Luongo he was the goalie for team Canada and a lot of people thought that he would guide Vancouver to the stanly cup.  So I don't want to overrate the overall best of the playoffs now.



Stealth Tomato said:


> The consensus in Pittsburgh is that Crosby's hurt.  He's been solid on the puck, but he has almost no top-end speed right now, which suggests he's nursing a groin/hamstring injury.


Yeah that might be true, he didn't really show what I thought he would give against Montreal.


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (May 11, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Well Thornton has actually failed to perform in the playoffs!  Luongo's save percentage has been fine and then some, the team in front of him just isn't performing.



True, but remember I'm talking about perceptions, not reality (and Thornton's rap isn't entirely justified either - he has had some off playoffs, but he's also had years - 2007 in particular - where he came to play for the Sharks and none of his teammates did). Now I personally agree with you that Lungo's playoff shortcomings have had as much to do with his teams as with him, but we were talking about why people crap on him and I'm simply telling you that his thin playoff CV is one of the reasons why. Ironically, I was listening to NHL Live on the radio today and the host of the show pretty much proved my point. When the topic of Luongo came up, the host flatly declared that while he likes Luongo and thinks he's a good goalie, he won't call him one of the NHL's best until he finally gets his team past the second round. That's exactly the sort of attitude I'm talking about.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 11, 2010)

Montreal!



Law said:


> If the Stanley Cup Finals were between Montreal and Vancouver...would the U.S. even be watching?



Not much, no. But the U.S. networks got really lucky with two consecutive years of Detroit/Pittsburgh so eh.


----------



## Tiger (May 11, 2010)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Montreal!
> 
> 
> 
> Not much, no. But the U.S. networks got really lucky with two consecutive years of Detroit/Pittsburgh so eh.



It's best, $-wise for a Canada-US final. But yeah, if Vancouver ends up coming back to defeat the Hawks - then I'll be hoping for an all-Canada Final.


----------



## Mael (May 11, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Man, you got trolled like a chump, and all the troll had to do was show up.



You have...no idea...about Hinako.


----------



## Prince of Pop (May 11, 2010)

GAH!!! I HATE GAME 5!!! I stopped watching the Bruins after The Flyers stomped them. I JUST FREAKIN' HATE IT!!!!!


----------



## Jugger (May 11, 2010)

Boston and Chicago in finals would be perfect. Both have finnish coalkeepers.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 11, 2010)

Mael said:


> You have...no idea...about Hinako.


I used to mod the Cafe, dude.


----------



## Mael (May 11, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> I used to mod the Cafe, dude.



You did?  Really?  Damn that must've been ages ago unless you changed your name.


----------



## SPN (May 11, 2010)

Smod taking off topic? What is this?


Game 6 tonight in Vancouver. I'm starting to wish the whole series was planned in Chicago, we seem to play better there.


----------



## Tiger (May 11, 2010)

Go go Hawks!


----------



## nanni (May 11, 2010)

Damn a quick 2 goal lead on the second for Hawks.


----------



## SPN (May 11, 2010)

Wow, amazing how such a close first period can turn into a 3 goal lead in the second...


----------



## TDM (May 11, 2010)

Well, I might as well root for the Habs now. I don't see them winning at Pittsburgh, though.





Mael said:


> You did?  Really?  Damn that must've been ages ago unless you changed your name.


For the longest time, I really did wonder where Vash went. If you stick around long enough, you just start forgetting what everybody's old name was. Is Tenshi Oni even still around?

EDIT: holy fuck, I've been here for five years.


----------



## SPN (May 11, 2010)

Wow, 5-1 Hawks, 5 minutes till golf season Nucks.


----------



## Tiger (May 11, 2010)

lol Mikael Samuelsson...final game meltdown?


----------



## Enclave (May 12, 2010)

I think the lack of uninjured defensemen is what did us in, it finally caught up with us.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (May 12, 2010)

Law said:


> Go go Hawks!


 
pek

And we move on to the next series . . .


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 12, 2010)

Great job Hawks!

Im still snickering about Luongo's comment to Kane after winning the gold.  Wanting to play him again and winning


Seems Kane wants the better silver Luongo.  With you golfing


on another note,  my Stars signed Kari Lehtonen for 3 more years.   Cant wait to see that translate to more shootout wins^^

plus the farm team(Texas Stars) knocked off the Chicago Wolves in game 7,  overtime.    off to the West Finals against Hamilton


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 12, 2010)

Hell of a game though. A lot more exciting than the final score suggests.

Oh, the D, the D, the D.

Didn't expect Samuelsson to be the one to freak out the end, that was weird.



Kuwabara99 said:


> Im still snickering about Luongo's comment to Kane after winning the gold.  Wanting to play him again and winning
> 
> Seems Kane wants the better silver Luongo. With you golfing


Eh, Kane didn't even figure into the series all that much.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 12, 2010)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Eh, Kane didn't even figure into the series all that much.





thats right.  we all know its a team game.   his team still beat Luongo. 

to win is what matters more than stats


gotta admit though,  his goal tonight was sweet


----------



## Hiroshi (May 12, 2010)

Let's go Flyers!


----------



## Mael (May 12, 2010)

Hiroshi said:


> Let's go Flyers!



Let's go Bruins!


----------



## heavy_rasengan (May 12, 2010)

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa MONTREALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL 2-0 LEADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Sin (May 12, 2010)

HOLY SHIT CANADIENS WITH 4-0 LEAD.

FUCK YEAH.


----------



## Tiger (May 12, 2010)

Fuck yeah Montreal!


----------



## nanni (May 12, 2010)

lol i really yelled when i saw the score for Montreal in the middle of the second. 

GO HABS GO!


----------



## nanni (May 12, 2010)

5 - 2 YEAH! Canadiens move on. Penguins played good against Montreal. 

Gionta made a awesome goal. right out of the air.


----------



## Tiger (May 12, 2010)

Yeah Montreal...fuckin awesome.


----------



## Tools (May 12, 2010)

Montreal wins! Montreal dominates! Only one series left before the Stanley Cup! Let's go Montreal!


----------



## Mael (May 12, 2010)

Wow when Krejci went down, so did the entire work ethic of the Boston Bruins.


----------



## IBU (May 12, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> I used to mod the Cafe, dude.



That was prior to the era of Hinako and Mael for that matter.

In regards to hockey way to go Montreal. 

Considering how terrible Edmonton is and how the rest of my teams have already lost (Buffalo, Washington) it is nice to see a team that I like win. 

So far Montreal is quite like the Edmonton that we saw in the 2006 playoffs.


----------



## TDM (May 12, 2010)

Finally, I see the value of the Habs cap my cousins from Montreal gave me


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 12, 2010)

Hawks all the way.  

Im for Philly in the East now.   losing Boucher has actually given the Flyers huge momentum.

they will make Game 7 now.   2-0 with 2 mins to go

Leighton is a beast.    Halak will have to take on a hot goalie too


and can you believe Canada lost to the Swiss?    
former Stars goalie Tobias Stephan   *chuckle*

crazy year for the Worlds.     Norway beat the Czechs  Oo


----------



## Tiger (May 12, 2010)

AestheticizeAnalog said:


> That was prior to the era of Hinako and Mael for that matter.
> 
> In regards to hockey way to go Montreal.
> 
> ...



Wait...are you from Edmonton?


----------



## Gabe (May 12, 2010)

what a shock that Pittsburgh lost i thought they would repeat and win back to back stanley cups


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 12, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> what a shock that Pittsburgh lost



RIP Mellon


onward to the new building and tons more revenue


----------



## IBU (May 12, 2010)

Law said:


> Wait...are you from Edmonton?



Yes that I am.


----------



## AnimeMistress (May 12, 2010)

and I say:

*SJ FTW & ATW* *,* *GO SHARKS!*


----------



## Tiger (May 13, 2010)

AestheticizeAnalog said:


> Yes that I am.



I thought there was only one of us


----------



## Lord Genome (May 13, 2010)

Bleh Pens played terrible for the most part

They didnt capitalize on any of the 6 power plays, had terrible passes, Fluery let to many goals get in(he did make soe great saves though), and there were to many lost chances.

Montreal was definitely the better team today


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 13, 2010)

You know if someone predicted two months ago that Montreal would walk into the playoffs, knock out Washington and Pittsburgh, and move on to the conference final they'd be a laughingstock. But shit, this is fucking incredible. I love it.

The three teams left in the East are the sixth, seventh, and eighth seeds. Ridiculous.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 13, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> what a shock that Pittsburgh lost i thought they would repeat and win back to back stanley cups


Really?  I never had any illusions of the sort.  Anywhere we got past the 2nd round this year was just gravy (and we didn't get past it, so fine by me).  This year's team was good, but not Cup-worthy.  And since we got ours last year, that's fine by me.



Lord Genome said:


> Bleh Pens played terrible for the most part
> 
> They didnt capitalize on any of the 6 power plays, had terrible passes, Fluery let to many goals get in(he did make soe great saves though), and there were to many lost chances.
> 
> Montreal was definitely the better team today


Disagree, disagree, entirely disagree.  The Penguins had some good chances down 2-0 and thoroughly dominated after the halfway point.  They had some GLORIOUS chances late in the 2nd and early in the 3rd that could have put them down 1, but nothing went in.  Bottom line, they played ALMOST well enough to win, and one or two bounces going their way would have put the game in OT.  I'm fucking proud of my team for fighting like that down 4-0, and I'm fucking proud of my team for getting this far when they really, honestly, are not a top-tier team.

Last year they were.  Next year they might be.  But this year, the offseason deals were just okay, the deadline deals didn't work, Marc-Andre wasn't in top form, and the team just never found true chemistry.  They weren't able to build proper balance.  Too many offensive defensemen, too many grinding wingers.  They'll find a balance sometime in the next 2-3 years and be an absolute terror again.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 13, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Really?  I never had any illusions of the sort.  Anywhere we got past the 2nd round this year was just gravy (and we didn't get past it, so fine by me).  This year's team was good, but not Cup-worthy.  And since we got ours last year, that's fine by me.
> 
> 
> Disagree, disagree, entirely disagree.  The Penguins had some good chances down 2-0 and thoroughly dominated after the halfway point.  They had some GLORIOUS chances late in the 2nd and early in the 3rd that could have put them down 1, but nothing went in.  Bottom line, they played ALMOST well enough to win, and one or two bounces going their way would have put the game in OT.  I'm fucking proud of my team for fighting like that down 4-0, and I'm fucking proud of my team for getting this far when they really, honestly, are not a top-tier team.
> ...




amen to that.  I look forward to a great year in the new building.  

but yeah.  they were missing Gill and Boucher(wish he didnt retire) this playoff year. 
such a shame.

but its a learning experience.   they've won and lost.   They will only get better from this

I share the same sentiment with my Stars.  I know things wont be the same without Modano if he retires.  but I have hope for the team.  new young goalie,  great young talent: Neal, Erikkson, Benn.   cant wait for the next season.  Got season tickets.  I hope the Pens visit.  Im definately going


----------



## SPN (May 13, 2010)

Better late than never, Canadians win! Canadians win!


----------



## Prince of Pop (May 13, 2010)

AHHH!!! I can't take it anymore! I hate Game 6 too. I'm gonna hate Boston vs Montreal even more if that happens. I'm sick and tired of that already.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 13, 2010)

Kuwabara99 said:


> amen to that.  I look forward to a great year in the new building.
> 
> but yeah.  they were missing Gill and Boucher(wish he didnt retire) this playoff year.
> such a shame.


Boucher?  Boucher wasn't the missing link, he'd have been the 5th offensive defenseman, which would make us the Capitals.

If there's a guy we were missing, it's Rob Scuderi.  Maybe Gill.  But definitely Scuderi.  Eaton and McKee tried to fill the void, and they did a damn fine job, but the Piece is not easily replaced.  They fucking better resign Eaton.  You NEVER hear his name after a goal, or in the defensive zone, because he DOES NOT MAKE MISTAKES.  It's almost sick.  He's not a top-tier defenseman, but a mistake-free guy on the blueline is an amazing thing to have.

Also, Fedotenko was the worst offseason signing ever.  Spent the entire season floating around being useless.  My little brother has a knockoff Fedo jersey; I hope he burns it.  His 1.8 million could have been put to much better use.
Guerin, meanwhile, was our token old guy who should retire.  Every year we seem to have one guy who just doesn't have the speed or the stamina to play good hockey because he hung around a year too long.  Two years ago it was Roberts, much as we loved him.  Last year it was Sykkie.  This year it was Guerin.

Our UFAs up front are Guerin, Fedotenko, and Cooke.  I expect to see Cooke back at about 1.5, while the other two walk (Guerin probably off into the sunset); that gives us 3.5 in fresh cap space.
On the blueline, Tang gets a raise of 2.7m; Gonch, Eaton, McKee, and Leopold are UFAs.  I expect to see Eaton back at his old salary, McKee and Gonchar gone (sadly, we can't afford the latter), and Leopold back at his 1.7m.
From the AHL, I expect Lovejoy to be resigned and up full-time.  Strait isn't ready yet, but he'll be a great option in 2011.  Goligoski has shown flashes of the two-way skill needed to join the top defensive pairing, and should be even better next year.  Letang will probably never leave the 2nd pair.

Letestu will almost certainly be on the NHL Penguins' roster at the start of the season.  He showed great all-around skills and NHL readiness when he was called on in this year's playoffs.  Tangradi could compete for a spot as well, but he doesn't fit easily into the lineup.  The Penguins again have the problem of a pileup of first-line centers and third-line wingers.  I don't think they will, but the team needs to accept that Crosby-Malkin should play together on the top line, or one of them will be relegated to a third-line-like role.  I don't think either will happen, so both will likely have one top-flight winger and one third-line grinder.
That leaves us about 5.2 million and a lineup as follows:
Kunitz-Crosby-???
Letestu-Malkin-Kennedy
Cooke-Staal-Dupuis
Rupp-Talbot-Adams (amusingly, all centers)
Godard+Tangradi

Orpik-Goligoski
Eaton-Letang
Leopold-Lovejoy
???

I love the look of the 3rd and 4th lines, as always.  If Kennedy and Letestu have the breakout seasons they seem primed for (and Malkin returns to form), the second line looks terrifying.  If not, it's still a great scoring 2nd line, if a bit iffy defensively.  We have over 5 million in cap space to sign a scoring winger and 7th defenseman, the latter of which should cost us all of 500k.  Shero has the chance to make a good free agent pickup and finally give this team 4 lines.

How the forward lineup probably looks with Crosby-Malkin together:
Kunitz-Crosby-Malkin
Cooke-Staal-Kennedy
Rupp-Talbot-Adams
???-Letestu-Tangradi
Godard+???

Which lends itself to picking up a utility forward and a top-flight defenseman, and leaving Lovejoy in the AHL, where he can be called up as needed for injuries.
However, this is where our backup of third-line wingers comes up to bite us.  This team has three third lines, although I'd rather shoot Adams than waste talent by putting it on a line with him.  That said, the top line is terrifying, the 2nd line is a great puck possession line with good scoring ability, the third line is shutdown city, and the 4th line is a weird AHL-callups-who-don't-fit-anywhere-else line that could actually score at a pretty good clip.

The good news either way is that this team is built to roll 4 lines and do well with all of them.  The bad news is that we have Eric Godard.  Rupp can fight; Godard should be sent packing, or just sit on the bench all year.
The defense will be a question; depending on how the young guys develop, it could be a great balanced defense or a bit overmatched defensively.  But the real skill on our blueline is puck-moving; every one of these guys, save possibly Eaton, is great at making quick breakout passes and getting the puck to the forwards to do their job.  That's what we relied on this year (and why Montreal gave us fits--this team is built to break forechecks, not traps), and it should be reliable next year as well.  The young guys just need to develop a bit defensively.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 13, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Disagree, disagree, entirely disagree.  The Penguins had some good chances down 2-0 and thoroughly dominated after the halfway point.  They had some GLORIOUS chances late in the 2nd and early in the 3rd that could have put them down 1, but nothing went in.  Bottom line, they played ALMOST well enough to win, and one or two bounces going their way would have put the game in OT.  I'm fucking proud of my team for fighting like that down 4-0, and I'm fucking proud of my team for getting this far when they really, honestly, are not a top-tier team.
> 
> Last year they were.  Next year they might be.  But this year, the offseason deals were just okay, the deadline deals didn't work, Marc-Andre wasn't in top form, and the team just never found true chemistry.  They weren't able to build proper balance.  Too many offensive defensemen, too many grinding wingers.  They'll find a balance sometime in the next 2-3 years and be an absolute terror again.


I disagree to an extent. Yes there were chances we just couldnt put it in.

But especially in the 1st and even in the 2nd we just looked sloppy. None of our passes went anywhere, half the powerplays we just stood around and did nothing. Kunitz at some points seemed to put no effort(mainly talking about when it was either the Habs 3rd or 4th goal one of their guys just went right by him in our zone and Kunitz did nothing to stop him). 

I do agree though when the momentum went our way at the end of the 2nd we played great, and there was a time in the 3rd when we were getting shots in but we dropped to many point chances and we just didnt play with the desperation and spirit id hope theyd have for a last game at Mellon Arena.


----------



## cygnus (May 13, 2010)

Just shows that defense wins championships. Malkin didn't do what he has done in the past and Crosby was well marked, the rest came down to letting in untimely goals all series. Montreal was more committed and they deserved it. Malkin especially played terrible defensively. They played better with McKee in the lineup. I read somewhere that the Pens defense had more than double the giveaways of the Habs over the series. Thats a pretty good indication of what happened I think.

Next year I pretty much agree with ST. I'd like to see a good quality shut-down defenseman signed and the usual right-handed second-line winger/s.


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (May 13, 2010)

Both conference finals are starting on Sunday. NBC gets the Sharks-Hawks at 3pm (Eastern), and the Montreal-whoever game will be on Vs. at 7pm.



And I just remembered that I have to work until 5 this Sunday. Of all the weekends...


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 13, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> Kunitz at some points seemed to put no effort(mainly talking about when it was either the Habs 3rd or 4th goal one of their guys just went right by him in our zone and Kunitz did nothing to stop him).


Wasn't that Gonch?



cygnus said:


> Just shows that defense wins championships.


What?  Montreal played terrible defense and was bailed out by a combination of great goaltending and Pittsburgh failing to elevate the puck in tight.  I'm rooting for them, but I feel like Chicago, who is great in both ends, would light them up.  I'd give them a slight edge against Philly and San Jose, but Boston and Chicago are both tight enough defensively that the Habs just aren't going to get the kind of chances they got against the Caps and Pens (and against the Pens, they had to bury EVERYTHING).

Note that Montreal converted nearly every 2-on-1 or breakaway chance; I don't think Pittsburgh converted a single one.  Part of that is execution and part of that is luck.  Problem is, the Habs aren't likely to get those odd-man chances against a defensive system like Boston or a great two-way team like Chicago.

I kind of want the Habs to win it all, but I think it'll be Chicago (which would also be cool, they deserve a Cup).  Sharks have a good chance as well.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 13, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Wasn't that Gonch?


I could have sworn it was Kunitz, though if it was Gonchar i guess it isnt as bad due to his age i suppose

Also because im curious, how would you rate how Ponikarovsky did?


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 14, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> I could have sworn it was Kunitz, though if it was Gonchar i guess it isnt as bad due to his age i suppose
> 
> Also because im curious, how would you rate how Ponikarovsky did?


Gonchar looked really slow late in the playoffs.  Age and overuse clearly left him completely gassed for the stretch run this year.

Ponikarovsky actually looked pretty good for a lot of the Montreal series, I feel like people were being too hard on him.  I saw him make some really nice plays to move pucks ahead through the neutral zone, especially with guys changing behind him.  His inability or unwillingness to finish checks, though, is what got him benched, and I don't blame Bylsma in the slightest for making that decision.  He decided we would win by being physical and always attacking the puck, and it worked pretty well.


----------



## AnimeMistress (May 14, 2010)

SPN said:


> Better late than never, Canadians win! Canadians win!



 Shouldn't you be a CANUCKS fan?


----------



## nanni (May 14, 2010)

The Canadiens are the only Canadian team in the playoffs now. So every Canadian is behind the HABS. :>


----------



## SPN (May 14, 2010)

AnimeMistress said:


> Shouldn't you be a CANUCKS fan?



My west team is my home team, Vancouver.

My east team is Montreal, my second home.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 14, 2010)

Go Flyers!


become the 3rd team ever to zoom back from 0-3 and win!


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (May 14, 2010)

Kuwabara99 said:


> Go Flyers!
> 
> 
> become the 3rd team ever to zoom back from 0-3 and win!



Win or lose, we're going to witness history tonight. There've been about 160 playoff series that started 3-0. Everyone knows about only two teams coming all the way back to win, but this is only the sixth time that the trailing team has even forced a game 7, regardless of whether they won or lost it. Last time was in 1975 (when the Islanders improbably did it twice in the same playoffs), and before that it hadn't happened since 1945.

So watch tonight and enjoy, because it could easily be another 30+ years before you see this happen again.


----------



## Xyloxi (May 14, 2010)

2-0 Already, but it's still too early to come to a conclusion.


----------



## Tiger (May 14, 2010)

3-1  Bears


----------



## Xyloxi (May 14, 2010)

3-3, Something tells me the Flyers are going to win this.


----------



## Mael (May 14, 2010)

Way to blow it B's.  Way to blow it. 

You are that much closer to the 2004 New York Tankees (not a typo).


----------



## Sin (May 14, 2010)

Ironic.

Down 3-0 in the series, they come back 4-3.
Down 3-0 in this Game 7, come back 4-3.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 14, 2010)

Well then, that will stand as the last Bruins game I ever watch.

And I LOVE Jack Edwards. Maybe I'll watch games with my back to the tv.


----------



## Mael (May 14, 2010)

MONUMENTAL FAIL. :Facepalm

B's absolutely deserved to lose...blowing it in Game 5 was the definite sign they deserved to
 fail.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 14, 2010)

history made


unbelievable.   Flyers have all the momentum now.   Montreal better not go up 3-0  lol


----------



## Hiroshi (May 14, 2010)

_*points to avatar* x3
_


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 14, 2010)

look on the bright side Boston


you're getting the #2 draft pick.   Im sure that will help


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 14, 2010)

So the top two seeds in the West and the bottom two seeds in the East.

Who would have thought that the final two teams in the East would be the two who basically just squeaked into the playoffs at the last minute.

I mean, I'm still having some trouble grasping the idea that one of Montreal or Philly will be in the Stanley Cup Final. But in that way, it's totally awesome, too. I'm rooting for Montreal of course but at least in general the Final this year will be a pretty fresh match-up. 

Chicago's probably the favorite to win the Cup at this point (if they weren't the favorite from the start), but then again these playoffs have shown that favorite status doesn't mean a whole lot. At least in the East.

But I can't really see either Eastern team beating Chicago. Maybe San Jose, but not Chicago. Chicago has a great front and back end and is overall the most complete team in the league. Their only real weakness is that occasionally they take a nap.


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (May 14, 2010)

Montreal looks like they will go as far as Halak and Cammalleri can carry them. Enough to get to the finals? Very possibly, but even as good as Halak's been it's hard to see them beating either Chicago or San Jose with all the injuries they have on defense, and if the series with Philly is another seven-gamer that's going to make it even tougher on them (so far they've played 14 games to 12 for Philly and Chicago and 11 for San Jose). The Flyers' biggest question mark, as it's been for the last however many years, is their goaltending. Gagne coming back seems to have settled the forward lines, and they have a good core quartet on defense, but they'll need Leighton to play well to have a chance.

Speaking as a Sharks fan, I think I'd rather see SJ face Philly in the finals simply because it would mean another installment of the Shark Tank vs. Chris Pronger, which is always fun. He's been one of those guys we've loved to hate since the 2000 playoffs against St. Louis - and of course, once he joined the Ducks, that made it even worse. Lots of good memories of Shark fans yelling junk at him trying to get under his skin 



The Big Mumbo said:


> I'm rooting for Montreal of course but at least in general the Final this year will be a pretty fresh match-up.



Very true - I always enjoy seeing new blood in the Finals. Philly was the most recent of these teams to make the Finals, 13 years ago, and Montreal was the most recent Cup winner, 17 years ago.


----------



## Tools (May 15, 2010)

Montreal vs. Philly on Sunday- as much as a I wanted the big rivalry for the finals, I guess Pihlly will be a fun opponent to watch. Man I'm all excited for this series! Montreal! Montreal!


----------



## Mael (May 15, 2010)

Go Western Conference finalist then...


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 15, 2010)

Old Sand Shinobi said:


> Speaking as a Sharks fan, I think I'd rather see SJ face Philly in the finals simply because it would mean another installment of the Shark Tank vs. Chris Pronger, which is always fun. He's been one of those guys we've loved to hate since the 2000 playoffs against St. Louis - and of course, once he joined the Ducks, that made it even worse. Lots of good memories of Shark fans yelling junk at him trying to get under his skin



I think every market except the one he plays in loves to hate Pronger


----------



## Jugger (May 15, 2010)

Philadelphia vs Chigaco would be awsome stanley cup final.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 15, 2010)

Kuwabara99 said:


> unbelievable.   Flyers have all the momentum now.


Momentum doesn't really carry between playoff series.  (or even between games, really.  Watch how many series go back and forth the entire way)



Old Sand Shinobi said:


> Montreal looks like they will go as far as Halak and Cammalleri can carry them.


I disagree.  I think you'll see a different Montreal Canadiens this series.  The Flyers don't have the skill depth up front or the puck-moving defensemen to hem Montreal in their own zone like Washington and Pittsburgh did.  The Flyers are a good forechecking team that capitalizes on mistakes, so you'll see great rush-type hockey both ways.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 15, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Momentum doesn't really carry between playoff series.  (or even between games, really.  Watch how many series go back and forth the entire way)



then again,  hot goalies can shut you down.   Halak did it.    Leighton can do the same.


Detroit in the past has been stymied by hot goalies before:  Giguere, Kipper, Roloson


----------



## JJ (May 15, 2010)

this

If you're on the list and haven't made your picks already, please do so. The games start tomorrow.


----------



## nanni (May 16, 2010)

CBC's showing "The Rocket"! aww if i known b4hand I would've watch it from the beginning.


----------



## SPN (May 16, 2010)

I hope Montreal can make it to the finals, an all American team final never catches my interest.


----------



## Mael (May 16, 2010)

SPN said:


> I hope Montreal can make it to the finals, an all American team final never catches my interest.



You see the score lately?

Philly is pwning Montreal mercilessly.

Prepare for your all-American Stanley.


----------



## Tiger (May 16, 2010)

Philly x Chicago Final.

My two favorite non Oiler teams.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 16, 2010)

Mael said:


> You see the score lately?
> 
> Philly is pwning Montreal mercilessly.
> 
> Prepare for your all-American Stanley.


1. You do realize no series is over until a team has won 4 games, right?  See: last round
2. Montreal has been blown out thrice, one of those in a Game 1.


----------



## Mael (May 16, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> 1. You do realize no series is over until a team has won 4 games, right?  See: last round
> 2. Montreal has been blown out thrice, one of those in a Game 1.



Yeah but unlike the Bruins fail...Philly is at its peak.

With the momentum they have...


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 17, 2010)

Mael said:


> Yeah but unlike the Bruins fail...Philly is at its peak.
> 
> With the momentum they have...



Momentum, schmomentum.

Each game is different, and Philly is far from a perfect team anyway, so. 

Montreal allowed 6 goals in Game 1 against Pittsburgh. They were written off by many. Then look what happened.

Still way too early in the series to determine anything.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 17, 2010)

Wheeee. x3


----------



## Mael (May 17, 2010)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Momentum, schmomentum.
> 
> Each game is different, and Philly is far from a perfect team anyway, so.
> 
> ...



Call it a feeling this time.  Maybe I'm just channeling the 2004 Red Sox energy onto this team...after seeing the epic Yankees-like choke the Bruins just committed.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 17, 2010)

Mael said:


> Yeah but unlike the Bruins fail...Philly is at its peak.
> 
> With the momentum they have...


The Bruins WERE at their peak.  There was no good reason to predict they would suddenly start losing.  And again, momentum barely carries game-to-game, let alone series-to-series.


----------



## Mael (May 17, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> The Bruins WERE at their peak.  There was no good reason to predict they would suddenly start losing.  And again, momentum barely carries game-to-game, let alone series-to-series.



Read my above reason.  I just sense a 2004-Red Sox-esque climb to the top now.


----------



## TDM (May 17, 2010)

Mael said:


> Read my above reason.  I just sense a 2004-Red Sox-esque climb to the top now.


You know, you can just flat out say you don't want the Canadiens to win.


----------



## Mael (May 17, 2010)

TDM said:


> You know, you can just flat out say you don't want the Canadiens to win.



I don't hate Montreal enough to say that.

Truthfully I want the Blackhawks.


----------



## SPN (May 17, 2010)

Mael said:


> You see the score lately?
> 
> Philly is pwning Montreal mercilessly.
> 
> Prepare for your all-American Stanley.



Montreal has them right where they want them... in theory.



Stealth Tomato said:


> 1. You do realize no series is over until a team has won 4 games, right?  See: last round
> 2. Montreal has been blown out thrice, one of those in a Game 1.



My god.... I... actually agree with you.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 18, 2010)

Mael said:


> Read my above reason.  I just sense a 2004-Red Sox-esque climb to the top now.


You just sense, huh?
I just sense impending victory for the Blackhawks.  I'm not going to provide good reason either, but in the 1-in-4 chance they win it all, I get to say I told you so!  If not, I can just fade into the background.

Cheap ploy.



SPN said:


> Montreal has them right where they want them... in theory.


No they don't.  They're down a game and just got blown out.  Where Montreal wants to be is up a game in the series.  If they win, it will be despite Game 1.


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> You just sense, huh?
> I just sense impending victory for the Blackhawks.  I'm not going to provide good reason either, but in the 1-in-4 chance they win it all, I get to say I told you so!  If not, I can just fade into the background.
> 
> Cheap ploy.



Please don't be an asshole...because that's what I'm sensing right now.

I said I had a feeling.  Don't get fucking offended because some people simply have a hunch.  And I never said they'd win the Stanley, just the finals, but thank you for being so presumptuous of my words.  Sorry if you don't quite get the Boston mentality.  We use hunches...seems to work come rain or shine.

I think the Flyers, with Leighton performing the way he has so far, has a much better chance than Montreal.  The very fact they shamed Boston after that OT win game after game is building evidence.  Mounting comebacks off of lazy defense and using pressing offense, Hartnell and Briere becoming a plague for goalies.  Is it of any occurance to you that Gagne's return sparked life into the Flyers too?


----------



## Prince of Pop (May 18, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> The Bruins WERE at their peak.  There was no good reason to predict they would suddenly start losing.  And again, momentum barely carries game-to-game, let alone series-to-series.



Well, if it wasn't for Sturm and Krejci being injured, they would've advnace, well since the Flyers ruined me, I'm done, I'm not watching anymore of the playoffs again. I just can't take it anymore! That's it! I'm done.  I'm done.


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2010)

That's 2-0 for Philly...


----------



## Tiger (May 19, 2010)

Philly's going to sweep the Habs, and they're going to get 4 shut-outs in a row.



How amazingly awesome would that be? An NHL first?


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 19, 2010)

Losing Boucher was the best thing to ever happen to them


plus nothing can stop the Hawk Train


----------



## Hiroshi (May 19, 2010)

Leighton. <3


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 19, 2010)

As the old saying goes, you aren't really in trouble in a series until you lose at home.

Well, the San Jose-Chicago series is kind of the opposite. Because oddly this playoffs Chicago has overall looked better on the road and has a tendency to come out a little sluggish at home. Not sure if it's coincidence.



Law said:


> Philly's going to sweep the Habs, and they're going to get 4 shut-outs in a row.
> 
> 
> 
> How amazingly awesome would that be? An NHL first?



It would be awesome if it wasn't Philly


----------



## Kaiwai (May 19, 2010)

I say the Habs will catch up once they're home.

But I may be biased.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 20, 2010)

Kuwabara99 said:


> Losing Boucher was the best thing to ever happen to them


No, playing the Habs was the best thing to ever happen to them.
Boucher and Leighton are equally bad.  The only thing that's changed is how the team is playing in front of them.



Kaiwai said:


> I say the Habs will catch up once they're home.
> 
> But I may be biased.


Well, you caught lightning in a bottle twice.  Who's to say you can't do it again?
(I doubt it'll happen.  Skill is forever; luck runs out.)


----------



## nanni (May 20, 2010)

Yeah! 2 -0 for Canadiens in the first.


----------



## Tiger (May 20, 2010)

My 4 shutouts in a row prediction is lost, oh noes.


----------



## Kaiwai (May 21, 2010)

Oh well, I guess the luck hasn't run out yet?


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (May 21, 2010)

Three in a row, Blackhawks. pek


----------



## Chai Tea (May 22, 2010)

Go Hawks, Byfuglien comes through.


----------



## SPN (May 22, 2010)

Ugh, I'm so busy I have no time to watch hockey this round, I haven't seen a single game.



Stealth Tomato said:


> No they don't.  They're down a game and just got blown out.  Where Montreal wants to be is up a game in the series.  If they win, it will be despite Game 1.



The sarcasm is not strong in this one.


----------



## nanni (May 22, 2010)

0 - 0 in the first for Montreal vs Philadelphia.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 23, 2010)

well.  Im up for Philly and Chicago series


been a while since 2 teams went for a cup that havent won it in 30-40+ years



I hope Chicago wins,  but I like Philly's chances with players coming back(Carter, Laperriere)


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 23, 2010)

Kuwabara99 said:


> I hope Chicago wins,  but I like Philly's chances with players coming back(Carter, Laperriere)


You really think any lineup Philly puts out there can even come close to skating with the Hawks?  Unless they get incredibly lucky, they're going to get dominated.  Chicago is one of the best, if not the best, two-way teams thus far in the salary cap era.  Almost everyone else (especially this year), you can pretty easily say either This Is An Offensive Team or This Is A Defensive Team, and with Chicago, good fuckin' luck.  If they had a better goaltender, they'd be blowing teams out nearly every game.

Also, there's a reason Philly came in as the 7th seed.  They're fairly mediocre, and I feel like they've yet to prove they're much more than that (because they aren't).


----------



## Tiger (May 23, 2010)

Philly was once my favorite non hometown team, but I'm cheering for the Hawks in the Finals.

And I think it will go down in a dominant way.


----------



## Mael (May 24, 2010)

So Stealth...how about my hunch?


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 24, 2010)

Mael said:


> So Stealth...how about my hunch?


Wow, you correctly guessed the team favored to win would win, with no backing evidence whatsoever.  I'm so impressed.  You should tell me tomorrow's lottery numbers.

(they still have to win one more, too.)


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 24, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> You really think any lineup Philly puts out there can even come close to skating with the Hawks?  Unless they get incredibly lucky, they're going to get dominated.  Chicago is one of the best, if not the best, two-way teams thus far in the salary cap era.  Almost everyone else (especially this year), you can pretty easily say either This Is An Offensive Team or This Is A Defensive Team, and with Chicago, good fuckin' luck.  If they had a better goaltender, they'd be blowing teams out nearly every game.
> 
> Also, there's a reason Philly came in as the 7th seed.  They're fairly mediocre, and I feel like they've yet to prove they're much more than that (because they aren't).



tell me.  what is Leighton's regular season and playoff record this year?

nearly unbeatable


course,  dont get me wrong.  I want the Hawks to win


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 24, 2010)

Kuwabara99 said:


> tell me.  what is Leighton's regular season and playoff record this year?
> 
> nearly unbeatable


1. Sample size
2. Sample size
3. Sample size


----------



## Mael (May 24, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Wow, you correctly guessed the team favored to win would win, with no backing evidence whatsoever.  I'm so impressed.  You should tell me tomorrow's lottery numbers.
> 
> (they still have to win one more, too.)



And you're still being a grump about it...how lovely.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 24, 2010)

Mael said:


> And you're still being a grump about it...how lovely.


You were aware this was going to happen when you made a stupidly obvious blind prediction and tried to call it some sort of skill, and I called you on it.  'twas your choice to keep at it.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 24, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> 1. Sample size
> 2. Sample size
> 3. Sample size



since you dont care to look


16-5 with Flyers this season
5-1 in playoffs(not counting the win when he came in relief)

anyone can beat anyone.   Devils were picked to beat the Flyers.   OH NOES!

The Caps?  The Pens?   need I say more?

hell. Boston had 3-0 history on their side.   but when Philly put in this other goalie,  history meant nothing

hopefully Philly ends the Montreal run tonight


EDIT:   3-1 Flyers in the second.   they really want to make the finals^^


----------



## Mael (May 24, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> You were aware this was going to happen when you made a stupidly obvious blind prediction and tried to call it some sort of skill, and I called you on it.  'twas your choice to keep at it.



Yeah, but the point is I kept at it because it got your goat.  I mean, who really gives a fuck?  I had a hunch the Flyers would win and lo and behold...


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 24, 2010)

WOOOOO!!!


Flyers and Hawks!


now this will be a fun final


been a while since we got 2 teams that havent won in 40 years or so


----------



## Mael (May 24, 2010)

Problem, Canada?


----------



## Zhariel (May 24, 2010)

Very happy for my Flyers. My whole neighborhood went nuts. Cars beeping, people screaming, fireworks even. Was very cool.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 24, 2010)

_*wishes I was in Philly right now* _

Brb. Changing avatar. x3


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 24, 2010)

Mael said:


> Problem, Canada?



17 years and counting


----------



## Tiger (May 25, 2010)

Mael said:


> Problem, Canada?



Why would Canada have a problem with it?

Check how many of the players are Canadian.

I'd rather cheer for an American-based team with Canadian players on it, than Vancouver...or in other words Team Sweden.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 25, 2010)

Chicago-Philly huh...yeah, I don't think we're getting a seven-gamer this year. Chicago in five is my guess. There's just no real weakness there. Niemi's supposed to be the weakness but he's been pretty great these playoffs, too...and the best d-man pair in the league in front of you never hurts.

Chicago kind of has to do it this year too. Really tough to hold that team together. They've got impending cap issues up the wazoo next season. They'll still be good, definitely, but not *this* good.



Mael said:


> Problem, Canada?



While a lot of Canadians got behind Montreal I don't know how many honestly thought they'd win.

I mean Montreal in the Stanley Cup Final was miracle material basically.

So I picked them in the predictions thread, let's just ignore that...

Philly's a little different because they were built and hyped to be a Cup contender in the offseason, then had a disappointing season so people wrote them off, then had a great playoffs so people think they're a Cinderella team, when really they're playing like they were pretty much supposed to have played in the first place.



Law said:


> Why would Canada have a problem with it?
> 
> Check how many of the players are Canadian.
> 
> I'd rather cheer for an American-based team with Canadian players on it, than Vancouver...or in other words Team Sweden.



Maybe for you, but for me its hometown team > home country team > hometown players on certain team.

Though divisional rivalries can run deep. I have trouble getting behind Calgary namely.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 25, 2010)

Law said:


> Why would Canada have a problem with it?
> 
> Check how many of the players are Canadian.
> 
> I'd rather cheer for an American-based team with Canadian players on it, than Vancouver...or in other words Team Sweden.



good point.   

Im a big Jamie Benn fan now.   he's leading the Texas Stars toward the AHL finals(now tied with Chris Bourque for lead in playoff points). helped force Game 7 yesterday against Hamilton.   I want a Dallas Stars Jersey of him next season

my fav Canadian players:  Ed Belfour, Andy Moog, Eric Lindros, Joe Nieuwendyk, Brad Richards, oh ya.  and Sidney Crosby^^  theres loads more still.


----------



## Jugger (May 25, 2010)

Yes there is going to be finnish stanley cup winner


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 25, 2010)

Kuwabara99 said:


> (now tied with Chris Bourque for lead in playoff points)


Remember, Chris Bourque had about a 20-game stint in the NHL and was awful.  AHL and NHL skill don't always translate.  Sometimes a guy is just beating up on sub-NHL-caliber defenders.


----------



## IBU (May 25, 2010)

Kuwabara99 said:


> good point.
> 
> Im a big Jamie Benn fan now.   he's leading the Texas Stars toward the AHL finals(now tied with Chris Bourque for lead in playoff points). helped force Game 7 yesterday against Hamilton.   I want a Dallas Stars Jersey of him next season
> 
> my fav Canadian players:  Ed Belfour, Andy Moog, Eric Lindros, Joe Nieuwendyk, Brad Richards, oh ya.  and Sidney Crosby^^  theres loads more still.



How can you be a fan of Eric Lindros?

A whiny underachiever who played without smarts and was injured all the time as a result....


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 25, 2010)

AestheticizeAnalog said:


> How can you be a fan of Eric Lindros?
> 
> A whiny underachiever who played without smarts and was injured all the time as a result....


He was also really good at hockey.  I respect Ovechkin's hockey skill even though he's a dumbass who keeps earning suspensions and is possibly the most arrogant friend in the league.  A lot of people (most of them not from Philly) respect Crosby's hockey skill immensely despite labeling him a whiner.


----------



## IBU (May 25, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> He was also really good at hockey.  I respect Ovechkin's hockey skill even though he's a dumbass who keeps earning suspensions and is possibly the most arrogant friend in the league.  A lot of people (most of them not from Philly) respect Crosby's hockey skill immensely despite labeling him a whiner.



Yes, he was skilled, but there are alot of skilled players from Canada who can be appreciated over Lindros. It is not that I do not recognize that Lindros was skilled and a good at hockey, I just think that (a) he was an underachiever and (b) he never played with his head and thus was perpetually injured as a result of thinking his size made him untouchable. 

I just don't understand why Lindros would be among someone's favourite players (other than perhaps a diehard philly fan). 

Maybe from playing hockey competitively for 12 years I had known enough Lindros types (skilled underachievers who think they are hot shit) from playing during my years and therefore I have something against that type of player.

 Lindros never struck me as a team player either. One thing I can give to Sid and Ovechkin is that both of them are definitely team players. Ovechkin may do some stupid shit, but I get the impression that he actually cares.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 25, 2010)

hmmm lets see


1. his final team was:  The Dallas Stars(my team)
2. his shooting style-Jamie Benn moves the puck and shoots a bit like him
3. Bobby Clarke pisses me off, I like Lindros to spite him.  he didnt give a damn when Lindros got hurt.  (unrelated by a reason I dont like him: and the fact he let Neilson go cause he had cancer  >>  )
4. He made Philly a powerhouse for a good amount of time
5. look at the many successful players who never won a cup as well.   still underachievers,  Dale Hunter for one:  remember his high stick on Turgeon after winning an OT game?   That was dumb
6. He did win a Hart Trophy


if you wanna look for real scumbags.   look no further than Sean Avery.   bloodsucker getting 2 paychecks for dumb comments.   that was a waste of a signing by Dallas  >>   hope Brodeur gets him between the legs one of these days


----------



## Lord Genome (May 25, 2010)

I really hope Philly wins

I don't see how they will but god dammit I don't want Hossa to be able to say he has a cup win


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 26, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> I really hope Philly wins
> 
> I don't see how they will but god dammit I don't want Hossa to be able to say he has a cup win


As funny as it would be for this to happen to him three straight years, I really think the guy's been through enough.

And I'm still not entirely sure you can fault him for his decisions.  The trade to Pittsburgh wasn't his decision, he spent less than half a season with the team, and there's no way they could match Detroit's $7.45m offer for 08-09.  The one-year deal also made sense for him--Detroit was an aging team that had one more good chance to make a run at the Cup.  From there, he got a multi-year deal on a young, talented team that will likely be near the top of the league for years.  He's getting above market value, averaging 7.4m a year for the first 8 years (after which he'll be 38, way past his prime, and likely out of hockey).  He also minimized his cap hit (5.2m), giving them more space to sign other players.

He and his agent have been brilliant.  That the teams making the best offers have both been rivals of his previous team isn't his fault.


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (May 26, 2010)

Amusing commentary on which side Pens fans should take for this Finals matchup: 

Personally, now that the Sharks are out, I'm rooting for Chicago for one reason: the prospect of Leafs' fans heads exploding when Toronto inherits the mantle of "longest Cup drought" from the Hawks. A title like that belongs in a place where it's a big deal - it was fun when the Rangers held the crown and you could chant "1940" at them every spring. It's not such a big deal in Chicago because the Cubs' losing streak eclipses all others in that city. Hard to get on someone for 1961 when they've grown up on "1908." But Toronto now...the entertainment possibilities there are endless.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 29, 2010)

now this is a fun final to watch


5-5 into 3rd.  already a goalie change(Philly)


----------



## Zhariel (May 29, 2010)

Well, great game or not, I'm obviously a bit disappointed. I knew the Blackhawks weren't a team to take lightly.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 30, 2010)

Things we learned today:
1. Niemi is really bad once he's down.  He goes down to make the first save, then has a weird tendency to fall over backwards, so he has to flop to stop the rebound.
2. If the Flyers have a chance, it's because they're a good rebound team and Niemi is a really bad rebound goalie.
3. The Flyers are really bad at picking up a man on defense.  Leighton got lit up because they kept letting Chicago pass from behind the net to the slot, allowing the Hawks' shooters to just snipe the corners with Leighton stuck on the goal line.
Also, watch the replays of the Chicago goals.  Most of them have 3 or more Flyers within 10 feet of the net not covering anyone.
Actually, I counted:
1: 3
2: 0 (breakaway/SHG)
3: 0 (2-on-1 rush)
4: 4 (pass from behind the net to the slot, AND a rebound, uncontested)
5: 3 (there's a 4th, Giroux, but he's actually covering a man)
6: 3 (even though it's a rush off a broken play)
#1 was a one-timer from the high slot, where there was also a guy wide open in the weak side circle.  #4 was one of the worst attempts at defense I've ever seen.  Four Flyers are within 10 feet of the net the entire time, and not one of them attempts to body the man with the puck, get in the passing lane, or cover the man in the slot.  They literally just stand around in pairs on either side of the net.  And when the shot is released, all 4 of them are closer to the net than Versteeg, but he beats them to the rebound easily.


----------



## Tiger (May 30, 2010)

Philly does have a huge problem clogging the front of their net.

But what's amusing, is that in this game the commentators were talking about what a liability it was...but against Montreal, they were praising it for how very little rebounds they give up, and how Montreal was never able to park in front of the net.

It's easy to say a team is doing things right when they're winning and vice versa.

Let's not kid ourselves either, goalies aside - Chicago has the better team, and didn't play as well as they should have.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 30, 2010)

Law said:


> Philly does have a huge problem clogging the front of their net.
> 
> But what's amusing, is that in this game the commentators were talking about what a liability it was...but against Montreal, they were praising it for how very little rebounds they give up, and how Montreal was never able to park in front of the net.
> 
> It's easy to say a team is doing things right when they're winning and vice


You're very much right, but there's another factor at work here.  Montreal doesn't have the pure skill to make the passes or shots Chicago is scoring on from zone possession.  Philly's "everyone collapse to the net and do nothing" thing works just fine against a low-skill team that needs to outnumber you in front.  It works terribly against a team that's actually good.


----------



## nanni (May 31, 2010)

So far 2 - 0 for the Blackhawks in the second.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 31, 2010)

That Eager shot was sick.  Absolute snipe.


----------



## Mael (May 31, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> That Eager shot was sick.  Absolute snipe.



I must concur.  Chicago is impressing me more and more as I watch them play.  I don't pay too much attention to the Western Conference mind you.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 1, 2010)

2 more wins to go


seems Pronger is stealing game pucks and tossing em


even tossing towels at Ben Eager  lol


----------



## nanni (Jun 2, 2010)

2 - 1 for the Flyers in the second. Pronger gets the second goal.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 2, 2010)

Giroux came through.

Yes...I did.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 4, 2010)

looks to be an even more interesting series now that it's 2-1


on another note

my team's(Dallas Stars) AHL farm team:  Texas Stars lead Hershey 1-0 in the Calder Cup Final with a 2-1 win.


first year in existence and would be amazing if they can win it all against the defending champs


----------



## SPN (Jun 4, 2010)

Other than the fact that I don't much care for either team the games are really being played at a good speed, fun as hell to watch these two.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jun 4, 2010)

AUGH HATE PRONGER.


Score is 4-3, TIE THIS FREAKING GAME SO HELP ME.

Edit:  Nevermind. This is going to be dragged out for seven games, isn't it? Fine. We'll take you back to Chicago and kill you.


----------



## SPN (Jun 7, 2010)

Ugh, number of games watched since acquiring a girlfriend - 0

Thank god for Youtube.

Looks like this series is going to be a home and home battle, I hope for a game 7... and I hope to actually fucking watch it too.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 9, 2010)

What a shitty end. Flyers played a good series, but just a weird anti-climatic goal.


-sigh-

Oh well, still proud of my team. Dealing with Devils fans acting tough though. Didn't know they gave trophies to semi-final losers.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 10, 2010)

what a finish


everyone was like   HUH?   *Hawks celebrating*


glad Kane got the "better" Silver this year


----------



## Chai Tea (Jun 10, 2010)

Fuck Yeah Blackhawks! Chicago went wild on the streets last night where I was at in Wrigleyville. It was great.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jun 10, 2010)

^This! pek

'Twas awesomeness. Upon coming home to the suburbs there were fireworks going off, still, at three in the morning.


----------



## IBU (Jun 10, 2010)

I am also quite happy that Chicago won. While I am not from the Chicago area, I have been Chicago fan since the Amonte/ Chelios/Belfour/Roenick era.


----------



## SPN (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow, what an unusual goal to win it. I guess a goal is a goal.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jun 12, 2010)

Kind of a gross way to win the Cup, kind of anticlimactic. But when it's your first Cup in 49 years I doubt anyone's complaining. Congrats Hawks.

And so now the franchise with the longest Cup (Cup FINAL even) drought is the Leafs...and I'm guessing that drought will continue a little longer 

As for next season, the Blackhawks are going to get hit hard by the cap so I doubt they'll return to the Cup Final. With the right moves the LA Kings may be poised to be that next great young team, after Chicago and Pittsburgh, my eye is on them to make big strides.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 12, 2010)

Wags world cup 2010

yea kane is a douche....and seriously if u r gonna get photographed topless drunk with chicks at least have the sense to get hot ones o_O

on a different note I actually got to go to a playoff game in Vancouver was awesome!!!


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jun 12, 2010)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Kind of a gross way to win the Cup, kind of anticlimactic.


See, I don't understand this view at all.  The only reason it was anticlimactic was because the puck got stuck in the netting.  If it's clearly visible in the net, the only complaint is "well it was kind of a soft goal..."
Also, you have to realize, they just WON THE STANLEY CUP IN OVERTIME.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 12, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> See, I don't understand this view at all.  The only reason it was anticlimactic was because the puck got stuck in the netting.  If it's clearly visible in the net, the only complaint is "well it was kind of a soft goal..."
> Also, you have to realize, they just WON THE STANLEY CUP IN OVERTIME.



Same here, I personally enjoyed watching it plus I'm glad Chicago won.


----------



## cygnus (Jun 14, 2010)

It was weird...for some reason I was going for Philly...

Good to see Briere playing as well as his contract for the first time. Suprised Richards, Carter and Gagne had so little impact on the scoreboard. Should have put them with Briere more often. Timonen was impressive as always.

Blackhawks deserved the win but they are completely screwed next year. They'll have to trade Campbell and a couple 3 million dollar forwards. I read something about them losing a few million of next years cap due to bonuses paid for playoff performances on top of that too...


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jun 14, 2010)

cygnus said:


> I read something about them losing a few million of next years cap due to bonuses paid for playoff performances on top of that too...


Toews earned a $1.3m bonus for winning the Conn Smythe.  Since they're at the cap for this year, the bonus counts against next year's cap instead, which does indeed put the Hawks even farther into cap hell.


----------



## IBU (Jun 14, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Toews earned a $1.3m bonus for winning the Conn Smythe.  Since they're at the cap for this year, the bonus counts against next year's cap instead, which does indeed put the Hawks even farther into cap hell.



I imagine they will get rid of Huet.


----------



## cygnus (Jun 20, 2010)

Huet is going to be buried in the AHL apparently. Good luck getting rid of Campbell... That would be almost 13 million.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 22, 2010)

Taylor or Tyler? What do you guys think?


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jun 22, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Taylor or Tyler? What do you guys think?


I think trying to predict the difference between two prospects with excellent pedigrees amounts to a guessing game.


----------



## IBU (Jun 22, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> I think trying to predict the difference between two prospects with excellent pedigrees amounts to a guessing game.



I have a feeling they are going to go with Tyler, in part because he is a center, and they do not have a lot of prospects who play that position. But that is just an intuition. It could just as easily go to Hall in which case they may just trade away someone else for a center with some talent.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jun 22, 2010)

AestheticizeAnalog said:


> I have a feeling they are going to go with Tyler, in part because he is a center, and they do not have a lot of prospects who play that position. But that is just an intuition. It could just as easily go to Hall in which case they may just trade away someone else for a center with some talent.


Perhaps more importantly, it's much easier to retrain a center as a wing than to retrain a wing as a center.  Not even in terms of faceoffs--the center has the most complex responsibility on defense, and it takes instinct built on years of play to be a good defensive/two-way center.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jun 22, 2010)

I strongly believe that Taylor Hall will be #1, because I want the Boston Bruins to snatch Tyler Seguin.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jun 22, 2010)

Prince of Pop said:


> I strongly believe that Taylor Hall will be #1, because I want the Boston Bruins to snatch Tyler Seguin.


Really?  The Bruins are stacked at center, they should probably take a natural wing.

Again, there is no obvious skill or potential difference between the two prospects, and which one will be better amounts to a guessing game!


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jun 23, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Really?  The Bruins are stacked at center, they should probably take a natural wing.
> 
> Again, there is no obvious skill or potential difference between the two prospects, and which one will be better amounts to a guessing game!



I really don't care. I can tell they can get Seguin and the Oilers are gonna get Hall. I...Can...Tell!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 28, 2010)

so....


are any of you glad for your team's picks?

I sure am


I cant wait to see Jack Campbell play in goal for Dallas.   I expect a lot from him.

plus getting 3 defensemen+a winger.    not bad.   even traded down for an extra D pick and still got the winger we wanted


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes I am and I told you so.


----------



## Jade (Jun 28, 2010)

Yup. I'm happy how the Bruin's drafted/traded.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jun 28, 2010)

Prince of Pop said:


> Yes I am and I told you so.


I still don't get how people can act like they made brilliant predictions on outcomes that amount to flipping coins.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jun 29, 2010)

It's not about how people act, it's because they can tell and had a feeling, I had a feeling and I can tell that Edmonton Oilers wanted Taylor Hall.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 29, 2010)

ah dang


Dallas wont resign Mike Modano. 

real letdown from our GM who decides to give Krys Barch a 50% raise  >>
trade the guy already  >>


I hope Modano retires and gets a position in the organization


I really cant fathom him in another jersey


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 30, 2010)

Lots of americans got selected this year in the first couple rounds


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jun 30, 2010)

xboxlivegrl said:


> Lots of americans got selected this year in the first couple rounds


The youth programs in the US turned spectacular in the 90s, and we're seeing the fruits of that now.  The United States is quickly becoming a hockey powerhouse, and I wouldn't be surprised to see the US Olympic team becoming a real threat to win the gold in years to come (let's face it, this year's wasn't supposed to make it nearly as far as it did).


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 30, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> The youth programs in the US turned spectacular in the 90s, and we're seeing the fruits of that now.  The United States is quickly becoming a hockey powerhouse, and I wouldn't be surprised to see the US Olympic team becoming a real threat to win the gold in years to come (let's face it, this year's wasn't supposed to make it nearly as far as it did).



I know that was just sic all the way around


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 2, 2010)

Gonchar goes to Ottawa


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jul 5, 2010)

holy crap




Bob Probert is dead


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jul 6, 2010)

he was fun to watch play = ((


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jul 6, 2010)

Probert is one of the greatest enforcer and fighter in the NHL. Here's my tribute to Probert, the greatest fight with Marty McSorley.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIgfbfaTtLY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jul 20, 2010)

17 yrs trying to pull one over on the salary cap


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jul 20, 2010)

The only problem is, they're now stuck with Ilya Kovalchuk for the rest of his career.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jul 21, 2010)

Ya know what is gonna happen...he is gonna blow out his knee in November and be out the rest of the year lol...this kinda stuff always happens when they sign these kind of contracts


----------



## Tiger (Jul 21, 2010)

NHL struck down that contract. They'll have to figure out something different, lol

Devils: "Uh...16 years...97 mill?"


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jul 21, 2010)

lol

There have been some fishy long-term, front-end loaded contracts that went under scrutiny before - Pronger, Luongo, Hossa - but this one was just a blatant slap to the salary cap's face. Did the Devils think the league was stupid?

Kind of wonder why Kovalchuk wouldn't rather play in LA. Money?


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jul 30, 2010)

Now the KHL is offering Kovalchuk 17rs lol

Talbot calling Ovetchkin "a real douche" LOL....


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Aug 2, 2010)

I read theres a report on TSN that Marty Turco will sign a 1 year deal with the Hawks


seems Niemi might be out the door


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Aug 2, 2010)

blackhawks dismantled LOL....GOOD!!!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Aug 2, 2010)

haha


its official now


cant wait to see Turco play us as a Hawk.    I wish him the best


----------



## Prince of Pop (Aug 4, 2010)

The Bruins signed a entry level for Tyler Seguin and Mike Modano signed a contract with the Detroit Red Wings.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Aug 25, 2010)

less than a month away from preseason

gawd I cant wait for hockey to return


----------



## Tiger (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm with you.

I can't wait to see what Hall can do.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Aug 25, 2010)

Law said:


> I'm with you.
> 
> I can't wait to see what Hall can do.


Probably not much, kid's not exactly a fully matured player yet.


----------



## Xyloxi (Aug 26, 2010)

Kuwabara99 said:


> less than a month away from preseason
> 
> gawd I cant wait for hockey to return



Same here, the only sports I watch aren't on through summer, which sucks.


----------



## IBU (Aug 26, 2010)

Hopefully the Oilers won't be as terrible as last year, this coming season.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 26, 2010)

They won't but don't believe in all the hype about the three rookies. They have lots of potential but they have all combined for a grand total of ZERO NHL points lol.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 26, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Probably not much, kid's not exactly a fully matured player yet.



Which is pretty much the opposite of what most professional scouts and critics think.

We'll see, I guess. I'm expecting >60 points from him on a shitty team next season. And yes, let's be honest- the Oilers still suck. Anyone who thinks they've magically become a good team just because of a few rookies is dreaming. They will not be the worst team in the league though, so an improvement is an improvement.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 27, 2010)

Guerin I'll miss you


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Aug 30, 2010)

Indeed.   Ill miss seeing him as a Pen


shame he couldnt produce enough for the Stars.


though not as bad as what I expected of Arnott


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Aug 31, 2010)

Very excited about my Canucks this year since the off-season deals have been great. The defense is shored up with basically no offense sacrificed, and there's actually some size on the team now. Malhotra, Hamhuis, Ballard, and Torres...finally some physicality. And Hodgson should be ready to go this year, hoping for an exciting rookie year out of him.

The Hockey News named the Canucks the Cup favorite this year (they picked Philly last year, which looked like a terrible choice at first but turned out pretty close) which may be a bit of a jump, but they're definitely one of the frontrunners. The way the team is structured they probably have a 2-3 year window of serious Cup contention.


----------



## Table (Sep 4, 2010)

Mike Comrie signs with the Pens!!!


----------



## cygnus (Sep 4, 2010)

Seems like another year with 8 bottom 6 forwards is on the way. I wonder what the plan for Johnson, Jeffrey and Tangradi is.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Sep 4, 2010)

cygnus said:


> Seems like another year with 8 bottom 6 forwards is on the way. I wonder what the plan for Johnson, Jeffrey and Tangradi is.


We have Crosby, Malkin, Staal, Fleury, and two #1 d-men.  That's going to happen a lot.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Sep 7, 2010)

Table said:


> Mike Comrie signs with the Pens!!!



I like that move for him.   playing with big boys.  and in a new arena



Stars are letting Jonathan Cheechoo join them at camp.  I hope we sign him.
We are low at left wing anyway.

Edit:
I cant wait!   Preseason starts next week!   Ill be there for Dallas vs Tampa Bay.   hope to see Stamkos play.     we got James Neal resigned finally^^


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 19, 2010)

*Dallas Stars goalie doesn't wear his Chuck Norris mask, it wears him*




> If there's been a knock on Dallas Stars goalie Kari Lehtonen(notes), who signed a new three-year deal this summer, it's that he hasn't exactly been a model of fortitude. Groin injuries, back injuries, ankle injuries ... he's only appeared in more than 60 games in a season once since being drafted second overall in 2002.
> 
> So what better way to capture the spirit of courage, strength and steadfast confidence than by putting Chuck Norris on your new goalie mask?
> 
> ...


Badass.


----------



## SPN (Sep 21, 2010)

Can't wait for the new season to start up, the summer break always feels like it never ends.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 21, 2010)

who do you root for? My team's the Blackhawks


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 21, 2010)

I am a fan of the New York Rangers.


----------



## Jade (Sep 21, 2010)

Boston Bruins.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 21, 2010)

...The Oilers.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 22, 2010)

Pittsburgh Penguins yay


----------



## Xyloxi (Sep 24, 2010)

The Bruins.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 24, 2010)

Rookies lookin goooood!

Hat-trick for Magnus Paajarvi


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 24, 2010)

HELL YES. The Leafs are exciting as fuck to watch.

PLAYOFFS HERE WE COMMMMMMMMMME


----------



## Table (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm a Penguins fan


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Sep 25, 2010)

Canucks lost to the Flames twice in one day 

But Hodgson is clear to start the season 

Wish they'd just give Henk the C already instead of dragging it out.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 28, 2010)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Canucks lost to the Flames twice in one day
> 
> But Hodgson is clear to start the season
> 
> Wish they'd just give Henk the C already instead of dragging it out.



Yikes, I was hearing some Vancouver fans on Lu's case for the first 3 games...

But I think after that game with the Oilers (8-2) they won't be complaining about him anymore.

Hodgson looks good.

And I'd like to officially say...Hall, Eberle and Paajarvi are all ready. And that's _so_ exciting.

Besides them, we also have a couple impressive new d-men in Plante and Foster.

The Oilers still won't make the playoffs this year, and it's common knowledge among fans here...but the unanimous feeling in Edmonton is that of excitement.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Sep 28, 2010)

Law said:


> Yikes, I was hearing some Vancouver fans on Lu's case for the first 3 games...
> 
> But I think after that game with the Oilers (8-2) they won't be complaining about him anymore.


That's pretty much been the story of Schneider though, for all but one of his NHL games he hasn't looked ready for the NHL. Lou's long contract means Schneider can never be a number one here, so they're just giving Schneider the backup role to hopefully turn him into trade bait. 

Schneider's supposed to be a top goalie prospect but he may end up as one of those "only good in the AHL" type players.



> And I'd like to officially say...Hall, Eberle and Paajarvi are all ready. And that's _so_ exciting.
> 
> Besides them, we also have a couple impressive new d-men in Plante and Foster.
> 
> The Oilers still won't make the playoffs this year, and it's common knowledge among fans here...but the unanimous feeling in Edmonton is that of excitement.


Hey, the upside of being a bottom-dweller for a couple years is it means there are probably a couple fantastic years after that.

From what I saw in the 8-2 game, damn there's some speed on that team.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 6, 2010)

TwinedBlade said:


> Badass.



I saw that mask during the preseason too.   Cant wait to watch Kari more.  season tickets and all





Go Stars!   Go Pens!


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 7, 2010)

Season starts today! (well, for ten of the teams)

Canes-Wild in Finland is already underway.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 7, 2010)

bah.  Pens lost to Flyers

Martin looked shaky,   allowing Giroux to school him and Fluery shorthanded


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 7, 2010)

Lol at Habs losing to TML.

TORONTO MAPLE LEAFS BITCHES.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 7, 2010)

lol at Oilers out-shooting Calgary 19-9 in the first period.

1-0, 5 mins into 2nd for Oilers.


----------



## cygnus (Oct 8, 2010)

The Pens and Flyers gave the new goalposts a pretty good work out haha.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 9, 2010)

good night for my team and fav player


Stars beat Devils 4-3 in OT^^      Loui Eriksson schooling Brodeur twice

and Mike Modano scoring on his first shot for Detroit


did you see the Atlanta goalie collapse?    I was like O_O


----------



## Xyloxi (Oct 9, 2010)

Is it me or was YMCA just played in the Bruins vs Coyotes game? I never would have thought of mixing the Village People and Hockey together.


----------



## Newbologist (Oct 9, 2010)

Leafs actually got the win 

at least now we won't have to wait 10 games


----------



## JJ (Oct 10, 2010)

If anyone is interested in doing a NHL Fantasy League on NF, here's the thread:

shirt


----------



## Xyloxi (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow, the Leafs are off to a good start this season.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 10, 2010)

_Sens got ownt. Hard._


----------



## Xyloxi (Oct 10, 2010)

TwinedBlade said:


> _Sens got ownt. Hard._



Yeah, watching the Highlights Leafs pretty much raped them.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 10, 2010)

doing good even without using Kadri   not bad



Isles made a mortal mistake.   allowing Kari Lehtonen to get to a shootout.

he's like 24-6 in shootouts.   stopped everthing

our D just needs to stop being the weakest in the league >>  

oh ya.  Tavares got a concussion   owww


----------



## IBU (Oct 10, 2010)

Law said:


> lol at Oilers out-shooting Calgary 19-9 in the first period.
> 
> 1-0, 5 mins into 2nd for Oilers.



4-0 win...for the win!

Eberle's goal was damn pretty. 

I don't expect great things from the Oilers, but it is great to see some talented players up front other than Hemsky.

I cannot deny that I get upset when the Maple Leafs do well.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 10, 2010)

Surprised the Leafs won their first 2 games, not going to start the parade just yet though.


----------



## Jade (Oct 10, 2010)

Bruins played much better then the failure that was yesterday. Horton played well.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 10, 2010)

I can't see my hometown team T.O win against the Pens though...


----------



## IBU (Oct 11, 2010)

Khabibulin trolled the Panthers with the help of some lulzy goals by the Oilers. 

I will take the win, but the Oilers looked pretty awful.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 11, 2010)

AestheticizeAnalog said:


> 4-0 win...for the win!
> 
> Eberle's goal was damn pretty.
> 
> ...



Great game.



AestheticizeAnalog said:


> Khabibulin trolled the Panthers with the help of some lulzy goals by the Oilers.
> 
> I will take the win, but the Oilers looked pretty awful.



Terrible game.

But it's still looking exciting.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 12, 2010)

looks like the guy who flipped off Sean Avery got 2 games


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 13, 2010)

TwinedBlade said:


> I can't see my hometown team T.O win against the Pens though...



But they did! 

Surprised Leafs are actually 3-0 right now, but still way to early to jump for joy.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 13, 2010)

bleh pens defense is bad right now, injurys hurt us

fluery not playing great is hurting to thought its definitly not all his fault


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 13, 2010)

i dunno he has moments where hes really clutch but he just lets the easiest goals in sometimes and its aggravating. 

a lot of people were blaming him for this game though which isnt fair since pretty much everyone played like crap


----------



## Newbologist (Oct 13, 2010)

holy shit who would have expected the Leafs to start out like this hope they can actually keep this up but knowing them they probably won't


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 15, 2010)

last night was awesome

seeing Mike Modano back in Dallas as a Red Wing during warmups was something else

everyone around me was getting pictures or shooting video of him, I got some footage myself


7 mins in,  everyone gave him a standing ovation when he was shown on the jumbotron


and then my Dallas Stars pounded his Red Wings 4-1.    3-0 to start the year now.   they couldnt get 3 wins in a row last year  lol

heck,  the goal we allowed was almost stopped too.

bring on the Blues!


----------



## cygnus (Oct 15, 2010)

Man that one was an emotional rollercoaster. Pens got totally jacked on the Letang call, powerplay almost cost them the game again. Finally managed to get one at home. Phew.

Seemed like the sort of game that might get them on track, but that PP is terrible.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 15, 2010)

Holy God Leafs and NYR.

4-0 Start for the Leafs!!!! Fu** you Avery


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 16, 2010)

Seriously this is the same Leaf team I was making fun of not even a month ago? :S :33

I thought they would lose when I saw them give away the lead but hey the managed to pull it off.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 16, 2010)

TwinedBlade said:


> Holy God Leafs and NYR.
> 
> 4-0 Start for the Leafs!!!! Fu** you Avery



I share the same sentiment


Dallas Stars having to keep paying off Avery.....  >>

Im glad the Leafs are better now


thank goodness the Pens finally won at home


----------



## Jade (Oct 16, 2010)

Bruins doing well tonight . Glad they're playing well.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 16, 2010)

pens getting revenge on philly yay


----------



## Table (Oct 16, 2010)

We need more flower power from the Pens 

Fleury...


----------



## Nic (Oct 16, 2010)

can't the red wings ever pick up younger players?  Seriously, Madano?


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 16, 2010)

Stars 4-0 now


Kari is a beast in shootouts.   23-7 now in those

Loui and Ribeiro with sick goals

Brad Richards with 9 points in 4 games.   100 points looks touchable(had 93 last year)


----------



## Newbologist (Oct 17, 2010)

Aurora said:


> Bruins doing well tonight . Glad they're playing well.



what the hell you cheer for the Steelers and the Bruins? odd combination that one


----------



## Jade (Oct 17, 2010)

Newbologist said:


> what the hell you cheer for the Steelers and the Bruins? odd combination that one


It is odd, and the reason why I'm a Steeler fan is even more stupid. But for the Bruins, I grew up watching them. I live in NE and their the only NE team I root to win.


----------



## Xyloxi (Oct 17, 2010)

Good job Bruins, hopefully they'll have a good season infront of them.


----------



## IBU (Oct 17, 2010)

Oilers did not look very good last night. They really need to figure out how to get puck control in the offensive zone; you can't just try to score off the rush all the time....


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 17, 2010)

AestheticizeAnalog said:


> Oilers did not look very good last night. They really need to figure out how to get puck control in the offensive zone; you can't just try to score off the rush all the time....



yeah. Im still waiting for Taylor Hall to get his first goal


----------



## Tiger (Oct 17, 2010)

AestheticizeAnalog said:


> Oilers did not look very good last night. They really need to figure out how to get puck control in the offensive zone; you can't just try to score off the rush all the time....



They need to relax a bit. They really want to score off the rush, and so when the rush gets stopped, they lose momentum.

They need to lay it up a bit, and get it to Vandermeer and Whitney.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 18, 2010)

well.   Stars finally lost one.   Leafs too


penalty killing was terrible.  and allowing almost 50 shots

though Tampa looked so bad in the 3rd.  almost allowed tying goal


Crosby and Malkin with a goal and assist each
Pens feasting on Ottawa again.    thats always good


if anyone here lives near Dallas



you can get 2 tickets for less than $8 for just clicking on the link for ticketmaster.    I got my tickets for the LA game OCT 28


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 19, 2010)

Awesome goal  by Kessel to tie it. Dyawne Roloson acted all Patrick Roy on us, and that was horrible plays by the referees.


----------



## Jade (Oct 19, 2010)

Bruins taking care of business early .


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 19, 2010)

My Predictions of the Northeast Division Standings:
Buffalo
Leafs
Bruins
Sens
MTL


----------



## Reiden (Oct 20, 2010)

TwinedBlade said:


> My Predictions of the Northeast Division Standings:
> Buffalo
> Leafs
> Bruins
> ...



Boston
Montreal
Buffalo
Toronto
Ottawa

Fixed


----------



## Xyloxi (Oct 20, 2010)

Reiden said:


> Boston
> Montreal
> Buffalo
> Toronto
> ...



You expect Toronto to start losing a lot soon then?


----------



## Reiden (Oct 20, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> You expect Toronto to start losing a lot soon then?



5-6 games played, they have plenty of time to lose


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 21, 2010)

they lost to the Rangers today  xd


my teams won

Crosby brought his team back and won it in OT against the Preds

my Stars pwned Florida 4-1.   Jamie Benn with 3 assists
I want a jersey of him!


----------



## Tiger (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm seeing Dallas having a stellar year. Top of their division, probably 2nd in the West.

I really like Richards. And I think he'll have over 100 this season.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 22, 2010)

The Canucks blueline has been pretty fragile for a while - we never expect more than half a season out of Salo - so during the offseason they go and get Hamhuis and Ballard, who are both proven to be durable. Ballard has played 82 games four of his last five seasons, Hamhuis has never played less than 78.

Five games in and they're both injured  

Meanwhile Rypien got six games for attacking the Wild fan. More than fair, but I thought the incident was hilarious


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 22, 2010)

Law said:


> I'm seeing Dallas having a stellar year. Top of their division, probably 2nd in the West.
> 
> I really like Richards. And I think he'll have over 100 this season.



its funny,   tsn reported rumors of a Richards trade already.   since its his last year on the contract.     course I wont believe it


----------



## Xyloxi (Oct 24, 2010)

Reiden said:


> 5-6 games played, they have plenty of time to lose



From their recent games that's pretty true. which is sad as I'd like to see them do well.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 26, 2010)

I like seeing the different teams who get an early jump.

Tampa, Nashville and Los Angeles - three teams I didn't expect to lead their division after 8 games.

[edit]

Oilers almost stole the game from the far superior Flames in the third period. Was exciting to watch. Not sure why they put Penner on the shootout when they have Paajarvi, Gagner and Hall sitting...all who had decent games as well.

Anyway, being down 4-1 with a min left in the second doesn't leave much hope for a point...I'm glad we got one.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 27, 2010)

got back from the Stars/Ducks game


worst game Ive been to in a while.  

after going up 1-0 in the first on a PP goal,  they played like crap

even Richards messed up a lot  >>


Kari had no help at all


plus after the Robidas boarding major was over,  the ref wouldnt let us get our 5th man back until after the whistle.   leading to their 5th goal


----------



## cygnus (Oct 29, 2010)

Ughhhhh. Pens powerplay suuuuuuuuucks. I could do better with 4 of my friends, and we can't even skate!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Nov 2, 2010)

darn.  I was hoping to see Jordan Stall in Dallas Wed.   broke his hand this time  >>


oh well.    I cant wait to see Crosby and Malkin.  Ill be there getting video of their warmups.   Ill root for both teams


thank god baseball is over.   no more just:  5000 people at a game.  that was silly


----------



## Xyloxi (Nov 3, 2010)

So far so good for the Bruins, do you guys reckon Leafs are going to be able to make the playoffs this season?


----------



## Tiger (Nov 3, 2010)

Seeing Buffalo and Jersey as arguably the two worst teams in the league right now just reminds me of old-school Brodeur vs Hasek playoff epic battles and I get sad.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Nov 3, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> So far so good for the Bruins, do you guys reckon Leafs are going to be able to make the playoffs this season?



I doubt the Leafs will make it, but they'll probably actually be in the race for a playoff spot toward the end of the season instead of completely out of it halfway through.

Looking at teams that didn't make it last year and will most likely make it this year, Tampa and St. Louis have to be at the top of that list. St. Louis wasn't half bad these last two seasons, either, so they're definitely not a big shocker.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Nov 4, 2010)

man......


just got back from the Dallas/Pittsburgh game

the warmups were so great.  So many Pens fans^^
My brother was being a douche(Ovechkin lover and Crosby hater)



got to see something Ive never seen in person.  a penalty shot goal

Even when it's played to his feet he'll still find a way...   got vid of it.  


Crosby with a fight against Niskanen.  Thats real rare.   Crosby beat him but was in the box while the Pens had a powerplay.   that hurt


5-2 by my Stars.   it was amazing.   Loui was a beast.   Richards was working hard.   Benn with 2 fights in the game and amazing moves

real fun effort.  though I wish Crosby and Malkin got a point>>


----------



## Mael (Nov 4, 2010)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> My Predictions of the Northeast Division Standings:
> Buffalo
> Leafs
> Bruins
> ...



Oh wait, you're serious.  Let me laugh even harder.

I like what I see with the Bruins.  They need initial offensive momentum as the main key to their games and then just hold on.  Maybe it's my apprehension to how Boston teams usually roll that I would suggest that.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 4, 2010)

I wouldn't bet against Boston this season.

Tim Thomas is finally playing to the potential it was obvious he had...and that's scary. 7 wins, 0.72 GAA, .977SV% after playing only 7 games is quite literally insane.


----------



## Jade (Nov 4, 2010)

They'll screw it up and make me sad again. We'll be needing to move some people around once Savard and Sturm comeback.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Nov 6, 2010)

Well I am looking for Vancouver to win....I was at opening night there this season got to see overtime and a shoot out was beast=)


----------



## Tiger (Nov 6, 2010)

Vancouver doesn't have too many weaknesses this year...

Unfortunately.

Oilers lost again tonight, even though they were playing pretty good. Was fun to watch says my brother...so that's kinda how our season will go. See rookies scoring, and enjoy each loss.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Nov 6, 2010)

bah.  Pens lost to the Ducks  >>      though I am glad Crosby got 2 goals


jeez....

7 points in 2 games.   Loui Eriksson of the Stars is lighting up people.  5 game point streak.    another 3 assists for Mike Ribero,  leads the league in those

8-4 now.   Stars are rolling.  Just gotta catch LA for the division lead


----------



## IBU (Nov 6, 2010)

Law said:


> Vancouver doesn't have too many weaknesses this year...
> 
> Unfortunately.
> 
> Oilers lost again tonight, even though they were playing pretty good. Was fun to watch says my brother...so that's kinda how our season will go. See rookies scoring, and enjoy each loss.



The vancouver game was pretty good, the detroit game on the other hand was painful to watch for the most part. They just let Detroit play their game, and were quite passive except for the beginning of the second period....


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Nov 6, 2010)

Law said:


> I wouldn't bet against Boston this season.
> 
> Tim Thomas is finally playing to the potential it was obvious he had...and that's scary. 7 wins, 0.72 GAA, .977SV% after playing only 7 games is quite literally insane.


I would.  The rest of the team (especially the offense) is pretty run-of-the-mill.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 9, 2010)

From a betting standpoint, I wouldn't bet against a team with a goalie who regularly steals wins. I just don't like losing money.

Anyway - 

Back to the present...any Hurricanes fans here? Holy fuck.

Oilers give up 4 goals in 7 mins. We have the worst defense in the NHL, and only 8/12 forwards who deserve to be there. They're bad enough all on their own without officials bending them over and raping them with broken hockey-sticks.

1-0 after the first minute, one of our players gets slashed in the face 6 feet from a ref, who is watching. Our player starts bleeding immediately, and bleeds all over the ice on his way back to the bench. No call. Fifteen seconds later, another of our players pushes a player down and gets a roughing call. Canes score.

30 seconds after, we get another penalty (weak) - Canes score.

3 mins later, they score again. Another missed call on them, and it's 4-0. 

Goalie finally pulled, almost gets scored on 30 seconds later.

Carolina looks like the early 90s Pens or the late 80s Oilers out there against a Junior team. It is EMBARRASSING.

~~~

We have a prospect in Oklahoma who should have made the team in Training Camp over Andrew Cogliano named Linus Omark. He recently had a 5-goal game, and then the winning SO goal for a soft-six.

Our Captain goes down to injury the same night, but instead of calling this young swede elite up, we dress two fighters against a team with no discernable _tough_ guy.

Last game, Jim Vandermeer has a good game, and shows emotion and physicality only one other defenseman has the whole season. For his efforts, he gets benched in favor of Jason Strudwick...a 38-year-old pylon who would be MINUS fucking 4 tonight if not for the fact that PP goals don't count as a minus.

We get scored on 3 times in 3 mins, and the coach waits for goal 4 before pulling the goalie. He then puts Strudwick on the top defense pairing for the rest of the period.

...

I guess we really want that lottery pick. Oilers boards are calling it "Farcin' for Larsson" or the more easily understood "Losin' for Larsson".

I'm really beginning to think the impossible - that the coaching staff is really apathetic about us winning games.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Nov 12, 2010)

wow.

Ive seen the worst reffed game ever


Stars vs Kings


Dustin Brown is such an actor.   faking being hurt when not even touched by Skrastins.
plus their guy did an intentional 2 handed board on Daley and got a minor.....
whereas their guy barely gets touched by Burish and hurls himself into the boards and thats a 5+misconduct.

plus Ott going to the bench and pushes a guy and he hurls himself as well into the boards  >>


it took forever for the Stars to get a call against LA

a 1-1 great physical game became a silly, stupid, jokefest with a 3-1 result

that game should be sent to the league for how much of a phail the ref system is.    it gets worse every year

Edit:
wow.  I hate the league officials even more now:

Joe Nieuwendyk contacted the league about these calls and got this response:

They felt they were on the bad end of some calls, and they let the league know about it. GM Joe Nieuwendyk talked to the officials, and contacted the league. The Stars were told that they needed to handle things internally, and they were trying to do that.

However, a couple of interesting quotes:

From Marc Crawford: ``You watch the tape, and all of them aren't penalties. We already talked to them, and the league told us not to say anything, so we'll shut up.''


the league doesnt give a damn apparently.    they've dropped the diving call obviously(told the refs to stop calling it)


----------



## Reiden (Nov 13, 2010)

The refering / penality system in the league is awful, but its been awful forever so I just close my eyes when a bad call is made ( or no call when suppose to be one )


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Nov 13, 2010)

ya.   diving needs to be called more.   

I still cant believe they tossed the idea of a coach's challenge for things like this


on a good note,   Malkin with a hat trick,  Crosby with a goal and a win.   makes me happy


course I got 2 Stars games to go to next week.    evil Ducks and Sharks


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Nov 14, 2010)

Kuwabara99 said:


> plus Ott going to the bench and pushes a guy and he hurls himself as well into the boards  >>


If you think this, you need to take off the homer glasses.  NOBODY boards themselves.  It's suicidal, you could end up with a season-long injury.
Some guys stupidly get themselves in off-balance positions next to the boards, but the suggestion a player would board himself is silly.


----------



## IBU (Nov 14, 2010)

The Oilers depress me so much this year. I understand it is rebuilding year, but this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 14, 2010)

AestheticizeAnalog said:


> The Oilers depress me so much this year. I understand it is rebuilding year, but this is getting ridiculous.



I'm fine with the losing.

What I don't like is a few of the decisions, or lack thereof, from the management. Take a deep breath...this is a long one.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Getting blown out is going to happen. Getting blown out 7-1, 6-2 and 8-2 on a 5-game road trip isn't ok. But it can't be fully blamed on the players.

You can't just tank 4 years in a row, pick up 4 top-10 first round draft picks and expect to be a contender two years later. That's not a rebuild, that's just tanking and stocking up rookies.

You need a foundation of grizzled, defensively responsible veterans around to teach the young kids and dig them out of a hole if they make a big mistake on the ice. To tell them "look, we're still in this" when they're down by 2.

Steve Tambellini has walked into Edmonton and saved us from an even worse fate = finishing 9th or 10th every year for the next decade.

However, him and Lowe's answer to the need for responsible and experienced vets to teach the kids...Jason Strudwick, our worst defenseman, who wouldn't even be our 2nd best AHL d-man. But it's ok, cuz he's a good influence in the dressing room. Dustin Penner, Shawn Horcoff, Ales Hemsky. Our three "top line" forwards. Dustin Penner is not, and never will be any kind of leader. He can't be anyone's role-model even when he's playing well. Ales Hemsky isn't a talker, he can be a role-model only by showing his moves on the ice. Neither guy can be a presence on the bench to rally the kids...

They aren't that far removed from being kids themselves!!

The only calming presence on the team is Shawn Horcoff. And he was a game-time decision tonight, whereas he was injured the game before they started getting blown out on this road trip. Horc can't be the only guy on the team with some experience to guide all rookies/kids.

The non-rookies besides those guys are still kids themselves. Sam Gagner is being thrown into a leadership role and he's only 6 months older than Eberle - one of our rookies. Cogliano and Brule are terrible, and can only bring the rookies down.

Management brought in Colin Fraser to shore up the fourth line, and he's doing his job. Ryan Jones was brought in as an energy player...and even though he's not playing great, he does have four goals...so you can't blame him for much as a 3/4 liner.

The team has no leadership, no experience, and no real hardened veterans. When the only leader on your team wears the C by default, and is still finding his own game...you will have problems.

Our defense is the worst in the league. This won't change until Strudwick is peeled away from it like an infected scab, and a defensively responsible #1D is traded for/signed.

Linus Omark is a better player than Magnus Paajarvi right now. Omark needs to be called up, and Paajarvi needs to spend some time in the AHL. He's a big guy, but he's soft and looks extremely timid out there. He needs to get accustomed to physicality and build his confidence down there with the Barons.

Our best defensive forward besides Horcoff is Jordan Eberle - a rookie. 

Which brings me to the positives...

*Hall and Eberle*. For the three games Horcoff was out, Eberle was our best player. Tonight, in a 8-2 loss...Hall played 20:08 and was +1. PLUS ONE. Already two of the only 4 or 5 good players on our team right now.

*Devan Dubnyk*. Should have gotten the start tonight. Should get the start next game. Should get the start the game after that. Hopefully, Renney's seeing-eye dog will start barking at Khabibulin when the team watches game-film tomorrow/tonight. Yes, our defense is atrocious...and yes, he had a couple great saves, but he gives up when the chips are down. Dubnyk is 0-0-2 in two starts this season...but looked fantastic in both games. He is calm, makes very little mistakes, and most of all...he is positionally solid.

He needs to play 20-25 of the final 65 games at the very least. If he doesn't, then I'm not quite sure how the organization thinks they're "developing" him. Leaving Khabibulin in net for all 8 goals tonight says something. I just hope it's saying "I want Dubnyk fresh for his next few games..."


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Nov 15, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> If you think this, you need to take off the homer glasses.  NOBODY boards themselves.  It's suicidal, you could end up with a season-long injury.
> Some guys stupidly get themselves in off-balance positions next to the boards, but the suggestion a player would board himself is silly.



didnt you know that people can embellish anything?  
just being touched or a stick just touching the feet,  all you have to do is drop.    Diving is the word for it.   it works a lot

heck,  last year I remember one of the Stars got a stick near his face and he reacted to it even though it didnt hit him.   theres a powerplay.   

sure you can worry about boarding yourself if the hit is fast.  Ott was going back to the bench very slow though.   a nudge is all he did.   Dustin Brown sped up and put his hands up to make it look bad.  It might be silly to board yourself,  unless you were after a powerplay
Course his high hit from Skrastins was a joke.   What a faker.  He's starting to remind me of Sean Avery's antics.  The league actually got him suspended for diving a lot.   Strange you dont see anyone else have that problem.

do you think diving should be abolished?    cause the league hasnt been using it much

most times it happens these days,  if they notice it, the refs just ignore it and dont call anything


well well.  what an interesting development


seems someone in the league has been telling the person in charge of refs to do things his way.  no wonder things have been getting bad


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Nov 15, 2010)

Kuwabara99 said:


> didnt you know that people can embellish anything?
> just being touched or a stick just touching the feet,  all you have to do is drop.    Diving is the word for it.   it works a lot
> 
> heck,  last year I remember one of the Stars got a stick near his face and he reacted to it even though it didnt hit him.   theres a powerplay.
> ...


Oh, I understand diving.  I PLAY HOCKEY.  There is not a guy in the league suicidal enough to take a dive into the boards, GUARANTEED.  It's not worth a two-minute powerplay.  You are SERIOUSLY RISKING INJURY anytime you go into the boards like that... which is why it's a penalty to make someone.

Players dive.  Not for boarding penalties.  Period.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 16, 2010)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Oh, I understand diving.  I PLAY HOCKEY.  There is not a guy in the league suicidal enough to take a dive into the boards, GUARANTEED.  It's not worth a two-minute powerplay.  You are SERIOUSLY RISKING INJURY anytime you go into the boards like that... which is why it's a penalty to make someone.
> 
> Players dive.  Not for boarding penalties.  Period.



Sorry Kuwabara99, this is 100% correct.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Nov 17, 2010)

actually no,  it wasnt the boards.  it was the glass between the benches.

Ott was going like cruise speed of like 5 or less and nudged Brown who flung his hands into the glass

there was no chance of "Boarding" that goes for 5 mins these days. or a usual 2 mins from behind while "on" the boards.   he stopped himself but made it look bad.


but thats ok.  I know what I saw on tv.   even the announcers denounced the bs(that one in particular)


anyways

Got back from 2-1 win over the Ducks tonight.   Brad Richards with his 200th goal.  Otter got a nice one as well.   showed Duck Hunt stuff on the jumbotron


----------



## Xyloxi (Nov 20, 2010)

Kuwabara99 said:


> actually no,  it wasnt the boards.  it was the glass between the benches.
> 
> Ott was going like cruise speed of like 5 or less and nudged Brown who flung his hands into the glass
> 
> ...



Out of interest how popular are the Stars in Texas?


----------



## Booyal (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm just posting to say that I think Luongo is ridiculously over rated.

I want Vancouver to do well so badly, But he disappoints me!
He's like a baseball slugger who can only hit fastballs. When there is an really nice shot made, He gets the save - But he lets in all the weakest shit you can find.

Once again, My poor poor BC team isn't going to make it


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Nov 28, 2010)

Booyal said:


> I'm just posting to say that I think Luongo is ridiculously over rated.
> 
> I want Vancouver to do well so badly, But he disappoints me!
> He's like a baseball slugger who can only hit fastballs. When there is an really nice shot made, He gets the save - But he lets in all the weakest shit you can find.
> ...


Luongo's fine, he's always a slow starter, and even then, Schneider's turned out to be a fantastic backup if we need him.

The last Cup Final should be a hint that your defense corps is more important than you actual goalie anyway. Luongo's biggest problem is the huge number of mistakes that the defense makes in front of him (like Fucking Alberts, who I think has earned that nickname because every game, there is some point where I yell "Fucking Alberts!"...and don't get me started on Bieksa's complete inability to keep the puck inside the blueline).

When they've brought in a historically very responsible D-man like Hamhuis and he starts making more mistakes when he's playing for Vancouver, it's a sign that the coaching may be an issue too. The defense has been really lax when it comes to down-low plays.

But yeah, Luongo's been about okay so far, he's just an easy scapegoat because of the paycheck. The team's got as good a shot at the Cup as anyone else.


----------



## Booyal (Nov 28, 2010)

Yeah, Last years playoffs with Alberts was awful, Though I think he's improved a fair bit this year. As for Bieksa i totally agree, I hate him. A few weeks ago I saw him behind the goalies net, when we were in their zone - he wasn't anywhere close to the blue line. Terrible.

As for Luongo being a scapegoat, I won't lie I don't pay "Canadian amount" of attention to hockey, so i wouldn't know about his pay, though I'm atleast aware it's a lot. Anyways my main point was I just think it seems like he lets all of the random shots in, yet still makes impressive saves to get on the highlights. Even when he plays terribly lol.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 29, 2010)

lol "Canadian Amount"

All you have to do is tell yourself: "At least our defense isn't as bad as the Oilers", and you should be fine.

Personally, I'm happy as an Oiler fan. I'm pumped for three years down the road, and I get to watch 7 mins of brilliant rookie play, along with 53 mins of shitty team. But those 7 mins are exciting!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Dec 5, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> Out of interest how popular are the Stars in Texas?



about as popular as soccer is here as opposed to Europe

hockey in Texas is pretty low compared to football/baseball/basketball,  yet Texas has the most minor hockey teams in all the states amazingly,  North Stars coming down here and Modano are a big influence for that

ever since the days of Ed Belfour,   the Stars have been underachieving as long as Ive seen.   Turco was good but never the answer.   team is still looking to be sold sometime.  Hicks trying to get out of his debt.

course, even though we have won 6 in a row now,   the fans arent in the stands.  Modano leaving us has really cut into the fanbase.   so the best they can do is win and make the playoffs

theres plenty of promise,  Neal/Eriksson/Ribero/Richards are leading the way.  Jamie Benn is becoming a monster puck mover with a rocket of a shot.  reminds me of Eric Lindros back in the day.  Kari is a good goalie who keeps us in the game

they've beaten Pittsburgh/Detroit/Washington this year already so its not like they dont compete enough.  some nights they get real lucky too

during the World Series,  I came to a game.   there was barely anyone there.  like only 5000 people in the building even though the paid attendance was 13000.   

good game tonight.  blew a few leads but won in OT.   



Law said:


> lol "Canadian Amount"
> 
> All you have to do is tell yourself: "At least our defense isn't as bad as the Oilers", and you should be fine.
> 
> Personally, I'm happy as an Oiler fan. I'm pumped for three years down the road, and I get to watch 7 mins of brilliant rookie play, along with 53 mins of shitty team. But those 7 mins are exciting!



Hall is starting to heat up.   Oilers are real fun to watch now


Im glad Crosby and the Pens are kicking butt too.    he's tearing up the league now.   48 points and still rolling(26 points in Nov  xd)
Malkin got hurt so he's stepping it up


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 5, 2010)

Boston got ownt bad by the Leafs :3


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Dec 6, 2010)

EspíritudePantera said:


> Boston got ownt bad by the Leafs :3



did you see the save by Thomas in OT?  

on another note,  Bill Guerin retired

class act all around.  glad he played for my team and the Pens


----------



## Prince of Pop (Dec 14, 2010)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Boston got ownt bad by the Leafs :3



AAAAAH!!! I hate when the Bruins lose, well it's a pretty good game anyways. I haven't been in this post for a while but now I'm back. Marco Sturm is now gone to Los Angeles, I can wish him good luck there.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 17, 2010)

Wow, Jordan Eberle is now officially the top scoring rookie in the NHL.

What the hell happened to Jeff Skinner?


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Dec 22, 2010)

Law said:


> Wow, Jordan Eberle is now officially the top scoring rookie in the NHL.



not bad.  him and Hall are stepping it up lately


shame theres no rookie on the Stars who can show their stuff


but I dont mind.    they just became 1st in the West.    gave a beatdown to Montreal.  being there,  I noticed lots more fans.   way more than even the Pens when they came to town.   this team is finally getting the praise after beating Detroit the other night

nice to see Jamie Benn get a shorthanded breakaway goal.   I want a jersey of him soon.


my next game to go to will be the Flames.   fun fun


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 23, 2010)

I fucking love Colby Armstrong and the leafs.

WAFFFFLES




I live in Toronto, AND I LIKE THE LEAFS.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Dec 28, 2010)

HA! Milan Lucic escaped suspension, but he payed a fine for punching Freddy Meyer, that didn't matter to me. I'm glad the NHL didn't suspend my favourite player.


----------



## b0rt (Dec 29, 2010)

I fold on this season cuz the Leafs still suck.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Dec 29, 2010)

Gyarados said:


> I fold on this season cuz the Leafs still suck.



I can't say the Leafs suck, their fans sucks. I mean throwing waffles on the ice, they're the biggest disgrace of fans the NHL has had, what a waste of food they did, seeing them doing that just sickens, they're just a bunch of whinny babies anyways. You wouldn't boo your own team? I sure as hell won't ever. I never booed my favourite team ever, that wouldn't be right to be a fan then I'd be a traitor and a big disgrace to the Boston Bruins.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Dec 29, 2010)

When you've been bad for so long the fans are bound to get frustrated. Shows they care at the very least, I'd take fans booing over not being there (Islanders).

...and the Leafs suck. Probably worse than they should, mind you, but they still suck.

[YOUTUBE]nR90G4u5rdw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Dec 30, 2010)

The Big Mumbo said:


> When you've been bad for so long the fans are bound to get frustrated. Shows they care at the very least, I'd take fans booing over not being there (Islanders).
> 
> ...and the Leafs suck. Probably worse than they should, mind you, but they still suck.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]nR90G4u5rdw[/YOUTUBE]



wow.....


thats so creative of their fans   lol

gotta try anything   GO GREEN MEN!


----------



## Prince of Pop (Dec 30, 2010)

Well the fans have the right to get frustrated, but they have no right to boo their own, they're being traitors to them. If I ever visit Toronto the next time, I'm gonna taunt the fans by calling them "WHINNERS!" and "BABIES". I know that's unorthedox, but that's what they are right now.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 30, 2010)

Prince of Pop said:


> Well the fans have the right to get frustrated, but they have no right to boo their own, they're being traitors to them. If I ever visit Toronto the next time, I'm gonna taunt the fans by calling them "WHINNERS!" and "BABIES". I know that's unorthedox, but that's what they are right now.



.....

This team is young, sure just call them traitors and ruin their confidence. That's how we should do it.  >__>


----------



## b0rt (Dec 30, 2010)

Prince of Pop said:


> Well the fans have the right to get frustrated, but they have no right to boo their own, they're being traitors to them. If I ever visit Toronto the next time, I'm gonna taunt the fans by calling them "WHINNERS!" and "BABIES". I know that's unorthedox, but that's what they are right now.



hahaha in downtown Toronto?? man someone's gunna beat u up if you do dat!!


----------



## Tiger (Dec 30, 2010)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> .....
> 
> This team is young, sure just call them traitors and ruin their confidence. That's how we should do it.  >__>



He's saying the fans are being traitors.

Toronto fans do have a lot to be concerned about. They're not supposed to be this bad, and they have less future than a few other teams as bad as they are right now.

But anyone who truly knows hockey will admit they'd rather be a Leafs fan this year than a Flames fan.


----------



## b0rt (Dec 31, 2010)

^yeah the Flames are a joke now.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 31, 2010)

Gyarados said:


> ^yeah the Flames are a joke now.



The Islanders and Devils too


----------



## b0rt (Dec 31, 2010)

well no shit sherlock.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 1, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> .....
> 
> This team is young, sure just call them traitors and ruin their confidence. That's how we should do it.  >__>



I don't mean the team, I mean the fans. I know they tried so hard since after the lockout they wanna go for the playoffs. But change after change after change and still that didn't cut well.



Gyarados said:


> hahaha in downtown Toronto?? man someone's gunna beat u up if you do dat!!



I don't care, they better smarten up or I'll call them that. Remember 1972 in Vancouver, the fans booed their own Canadian team during the Summit Series? Booing your own team is the most disgusting thing they did, now what the fans in Toronto booing their own team is just as disgusting.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 1, 2011)

7 years of shitty play will make fans impatient and therefore they boo them. I would too.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 1, 2011)

Darren Dreger and Bobbie Mckenzie saying a Leafs trade is close in the following days 

LET''S SEE WHO


----------



## b0rt (Jan 1, 2011)

trade for some better forwards.


----------



## Newbologist (Jan 1, 2011)

Trade for another team


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jan 1, 2011)

winter classic should be fun to watch looking forward to it


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 2, 2011)

Pens lose to WSH in WC

Leafs win 5-1 against Sens

Trade talks are heating up for Leafs


----------



## Table (Jan 2, 2011)

Meh, not happy with the results of the classic but I can't deny that the Caps were playing extremely well towards the end, albeit a little toooo rough.  I think the refs were a little lenient when it came to dealing out penalties.  but what else is new....


Did anyone watch the special that HBO did featuring the Capitals and Penguins leading up to the Winter Classic?  I just got around to watching it today.... really recommend it.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 2, 2011)

Table said:


> Did anyone watch the special that HBO did featuring the Capitals and Penguins leading up to the Winter Classic?  I just got around to watching it today.... really recommend it.



I saw it last week. It was good. Funny thing is that Ovechkin sure does complain a lot, he's much like my little brother, he's such a chronic complainer he complains over nothing.


----------



## Table (Jan 2, 2011)

Prince of Pop said:


> I saw it last week. It was good. Funny thing is that Ovechkin sure does complain a lot, he's much like my little brother, he's such a chronic complainer he complains over nothing.



Ha, he does but I think it's mostly due to his ego.  Don't get me wrong though, I think Ovechkin is an incredibly talented skater and athlete, but as a captain I'm not sure how good he is....  A lot of people accuse Crosby of complaining but I don't he does as much anymore, now that he's older.  And I certainly think he's a much better team player/ captain than Ovie.   I really liked the HBO special because it highlighted the differences between the Pens and Caps, whereas the Pens are sort of a family type team the Caps seem much more mechanical and lacking a certain camaraderie.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 3, 2011)

Vancouver Canucks 

#1 record in the league, #1 goal differential, #2 power play, #3 penalty kill, 14-1-2 in their last 17 games. Both goalies kicking ass too right now.

Good times, good times


----------



## Table (Jan 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]jeL-zXsxGzY[/YOUTUBE]


This made me laugh a little too much.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jan 5, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Vancouver Canucks
> 
> #1 record in the league, #1 goal differential, #2 power play, #3 penalty kill, 14-1-2 in their last 17 games. Both goalies kicking ass too right now.
> 
> Good times, good times



I will be at saturdays game against chicago GAWD I wanna see Kane get laid out



Table said:


> [YOUTUBE]jeL-zXsxGzY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> This made me laugh a little too much.



LOL he has a lot of personality more than crosby I think


----------



## Table (Jan 6, 2011)

Haha, maybe so... but have you ever seen the clip of Crosby singing "Slow Motion" during practice or something?....pretty hilar.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 7, 2011)

xboxlivegrl said:


> LOL he has a lot of personality more than crosby I think


Partly manufactured.  Crosby is very wooden in interviews, and doesn't hotdog it up on the ice, but if you watch 24/7, he's actually a pretty funny guy away from the ice.

Contrast Ovechkin spending most of the show being a brat.  Although his stunt with the eyeblack was hilarious.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 8, 2011)

Toronto got 9 goals tonight


good to see Langenbrunner back with Dallas.   already selling his jersey too


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 8, 2011)

This Devils' season is unbearable to watch


----------



## Jade (Jan 9, 2011)

Why Bruins? Why must you disappoint me?


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 11, 2011)

Aurora said:


> Why Bruins? Why must you disappoint me?



they did nice yesterday    4 goals in 3 1/2 mins


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 11, 2011)

Leafs are on a roll


----------



## Tiger (Jan 12, 2011)

This season as a whole has the poorest level of quality for officiating in recent memory. I've been watching hockey for 18 years.

I'm not going to yell and scream or throw a fit like some, but I'm actually embarrassed as a die-hard fan of this sport when people from other countries or those newly getting into it see the level of refereeing and ask me how we let it go on like that.

It's embarrassing, and they should be ashamed of it. But instead, it becomes political, and they point fingers back at the league.

There isn't a ref in the league who hasn't botched a game this season. That's pretty terrible.

It needs to improve, or the league will take drastic...and game-altering changes. I am concerned about what that might entail, and just wish the officials would bite back their pride and admit the game has become too fast for them. 

The league isn't innocent in this either. Not with all the terrible rule-changes they keep coming out with in an attempt to make hockey "more marketable to fair-weather sports fans". 

It's sad, when a large portion of every game results in more people talking about the terrible calls or missed calls...rather than the players themselves. Not everyone knows it's a problem, because it's discouraged. There's nothing we can do about it, so why complain about it?

It's getting worse, and it will become a major problem. The referees are responsible for deciding a good number of the 1200 games played this season, rather than the skill of the players. Watch closely, it's plain to see.

The question we have to ask is: what else can be done to fix it?


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok Canucks vs Detroit was badass game..third Canucks game I been to where they lost in overtime I might be a jinks


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 12, 2011)

Law said:


> This season as a whole has the poorest level of quality for officiating in recent memory. I've been watching hockey for 18 years.
> 
> I'm not going to yell and scream or throw a fit like some, but I'm actually embarrassed as a die-hard fan of this sport when people from other countries or those newly getting into it see the level of refereeing and ask me how we let it go on like that.
> 
> ...



I agree.   it gets worse every year.   went to Stars/Oilers game tonight
2 goals called off,  tons of hits from behind that werent called.   bad offsides

insane

EDIT:

holy crap Bruins.....    7-5 win over Flyers.   talk about back and forth!


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 15, 2011)

Red Wings lost Holmstrom and Howard to injury tonight. Joining Datsyuk, Cleary, Modano, Osgood and Stuart on the injured list.

They're playing with half a team out there and they're still #2 in the West. We'll see how long they can hold on to that but it shows they've got depth that they can keep winning in this state.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jan 15, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Red Wings lost Holmstrom and Howard to injury tonight. Joining Datsyuk, Cleary, Modano, Osgood and Stuart on the injured list.
> 
> They're playing with half a team out there and they're still #2 in the West. We'll see how long they can hold on to that but it shows they've got depth that they can keep winning in this state.



Vancouver on top NICE!!


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 15, 2011)

xboxlivegrl said:


> Vancouver on top NICE!!



Yeah and it's actually sticking this time 

Cannot get over this 20+ game run they're on.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 15, 2011)

EA sports predicted them to win the cup for a reason, like they did with Chicago the year before.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 15, 2011)

Just watch the Bruins choke the playoffs against Montreal


----------



## b0rt (Jan 15, 2011)

yea right...

Bruins are one of the favorites in the entire east as far as I see it, asides from Pitt they got as good a shot as Washington at least and Philly.

one team I'd watch out for is Tampa Bay though.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 15, 2011)

Gyarados said:


> yea right...
> 
> Bruins are one of the favorites in the entire east as far as I see it, asides from Pitt they got as good a shot as Washington at least and Philly.
> 
> one team I'd watch out for is Tampa Bay though.



Tampa's the one top team in the East that I _wouldn't_ watch out for. They're not a complete team. Stamkos and St. Louis are frightening together, and their defense is a lot better than it used to be, but they've got a black hole in net. They've got the third-least shots against per game, so the defense is doing its job, and yet they allow 3.11 goals against per game, which is one of the worst. All you have to do is look at Ellis and Smith's save percentages, which are .884 and .883 respectively and you've found the problem.

The fact that their goal differential is -9 when they've got such a winning record shows how all over the map the team can be. They'll probably have a similar fate to Washington last year. I mean, Tampa could conceivably get a really hot streak going into the playoffs. Or they could maybe pick up a great goalie at the deadline. But besides that I don't think they're that much of a threat to win the Cup.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 16, 2011)

sorry I don't watch hockey that close lol.
Hockey is my second fave sport behind football.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 16, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> they did nice yesterday    4 goals in 3 1/2 mins


In fairness, they were atrocious for most of the other 56.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 18, 2011)

lol   Boston Massacre night

7-0 over Carolina.   nice hat trick by Chara


1000th game for Marleau and Langenbrunner tonight.    
nice to see Langs get a winning goal against the Kings


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 21, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Just watch the Bruins choke the playoffs against Montreal



AS IF! I never wanted to see going head to head in the playoffs anymore, Montreal just keeps sickening me everytime. The last game I saw has turned form a decent game to disgusting ending.



Kuwabara99 said:


> lol   Boston Massacre night
> 
> 7-0 over Carolina.   nice hat trick by Chara
> 
> ...



I'm glad they beat the Hurricanes for 2nd consecutive time and they fricken lost to Buffalo.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 23, 2011)

Prince of Pop said:


> AS IF! I never wanted to see going head to head in the playoffs anymore, Montreal just keeps sickening me everytime. The last game I saw has turned form a decent game to disgusting ending.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad they beat the Hurricanes for 2nd consecutive time and they fricken lost to Buffalo.



and then they beat the Avs 6-2.  though Savard got hurt again


lol  Wings got shafted by the waiver wire.   Isles claimed Nabby.  though he wont report it seems.

Forsberg is looking to return.   we shall see how that works out


Ovechkin got a hat trick tonight  lol.    Leafs still falling

Pens showing they can still win without Crosby and Malkin


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 23, 2011)

Leafs.....Argh lol


----------



## b0rt (Jan 23, 2011)

6 games back isn't THAT bad but I still wanna see them gain some ground a bit between now and the next couple weeks. That'd be nice!!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 25, 2011)

wow.  what a terrible road trip by Dallas

1-3.   
Goals For: 9   
Goals Against 16

allowed 7 goals 2 games in a row.    


I really hope the coach plays the ole skate till you puke routine for the next practice


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 25, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> I really hope the coach plays the ole skate till you puke routine for the next practice


Not this late in the season.  They need their players to be fresh.  This is when fatigue sets in from _normal_ routines.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 29, 2011)

the All Star teams are set.

who will you root for?

Team Lidstrom for me.    Took Brad Richards and Loui Erikkson   hopefully they play together


----------



## b0rt (Jan 29, 2011)

I think Team Staal has the better team.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm probably leaning toward Team Staal though I think Team Lidstrom is the better team. I've got a Sedin on both sides of the fight, though, so I'm fine either way. Would pay to see them drop the gloves lol. If only the All-Star game mattered...


----------



## b0rt (Jan 30, 2011)

Team Lidstrom isn't as good but I want them to win.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 30, 2011)

Lol at Kessel getting picked last


----------



## b0rt (Jan 30, 2011)

Team Lidstrom wins 11-10.


----------



## Table (Jan 30, 2011)

I was rooting for Team Staal...  Oh well.

Anyway, funny gif from when Ovie threw his stick in front of Duchene...

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 31, 2011)

Lol Ovechkin the troll


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jan 31, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> the All Star teams are set.
> 
> who will you root for?
> 
> Team Lidstrom for me.    Took Brad Richards and Loui Erikkson   hopefully they play together



Richards played with his old mate St. Louis. They didn't do much at all. Eriksson made some magic though. He always seem to fly under the radar though he had 2 + 2 and 5 shots. Best performer in the ASG.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jan 31, 2011)

Table said:


> I was rooting for Team Staal...  Oh well.
> 
> Anyway, funny gif from when Ovie threw his stick in front of Duchene...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Scott Hartnell had flashbacks:


----------



## Prince of Pop (Feb 5, 2011)

Crazy game during the Stars and Bruins game. Here's why...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-6NEfAoNVs[/YOUTUBE]

Crazy huh? Right now I'm pissed off at those damned NHL d^#%s giving Daniel Paille a 4 game suspension. UTTER BULLCRAP!!!


----------



## IBU (Feb 5, 2011)

Oilers have lost 17 of the last 20 games. I have had low expectations all year, but this is getting a little depressing....


----------



## cygnus (Feb 6, 2011)

Malkin's done for the year


----------



## b0rt (Feb 6, 2011)

guess that means Pitt wont get any higher then 4th seed now.


----------



## Table (Feb 6, 2011)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Scott Hartnell had flashbacks:


----------



## Prince of Pop (Feb 6, 2011)

cygnus said:


> Malkin's done for the year



I feel your pain about Malkin, it's a big loss for Penguins as much as the Bruins' big loss for Savard's another concussion.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 6, 2011)

Prince of Pop said:


> I feel your pain about Malkin, it's a big loss for Penguins as much as the Bruins' big loss for Savard's another concussion.


...did you just imply Savard is better than Malkin?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 6, 2011)

Prince of Pop said:


> Crazy game during the Stars and Bruins game. Here's why...


----------



## Prince of Pop (Feb 7, 2011)

Stealth Tomato said:


> ...did you just imply Savard is better than Malkin?



No I did not imply anything, but I do know the fact that both Malkin and Savard are out for the rest of the season.



Butō Renjin said:


> Now that's why i love the Bruins  best 4 second span of Hockey ever.



Ya damn right.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 8, 2011)

Leafs win, 3 outta 4 games now with a win all against the Southeast.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Feb 9, 2011)

Can't wait to be back at the playoffs in Vancouver.  The nucks are gonna take it this year I can feel it


----------



## b0rt (Feb 9, 2011)

yea they're doing really good this year. most pts in the league.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 9, 2011)

Fucking Poulin would get hurt in warmups. Islanders luck is absolutely terrible.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Feb 10, 2011)

I watched the best game ever last. The Bruins beat the Habs 8-6, Milan Lucic and Michael Ryder each got themselves 2 goals, Nathan Horton scroes big points 9 (1 goal, 5 assists), old fashion fights plus goalie fight and 11 players on the penatly box (Montreal- 5 and Boston- 6). The Big Bad Bruins are back baby! I saw couple of times that the Bruins president Cam Neely looked like he wants to join in on the fight.

Big Bad Bruins are BACK!!!!

[YOUTUBE]251___mEwZA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsm-KaoJq7w&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]

Whole highlight of the game

[YOUTUBE]kDgG_rIULgw[/YOUTUBE]

THE BEST GAAME EEEEVEEEER!!!


----------



## b0rt (Feb 10, 2011)

yuea definately a game of the year candidate.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Feb 10, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Fucking Poulin would get hurt in warmups. Islanders luck is absolutely terrible.



Dipietro is always hurt


----------



## b0rt (Feb 10, 2011)

bet the Isles miss Rolly the goalie.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 10, 2011)

xboxlivegrl said:


> Can't wait to be back at the playoffs in Vancouver.  The nucks are gonna take it this year I can feel it



Canucks fan


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Feb 10, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> Canucks fan



mmhmm


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 10, 2011)

We need a rematch...at Broad Street


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Feb 10, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> We need a rematch...at Broad Street



Canucks will prevail it's there year


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 10, 2011)

Gyarados said:


> bet the Isles miss Rolly the goalie.


They miss having an NHL competetive goalie in net. Koskinen ain't doing it, I doubt Martin can and Lawson...pfft. At least Poulin had potential but he's out for the season on a dislocated knee.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 11, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> They miss having an NHL competetive goalie in net. Koskinen ain't doing it, I doubt Martin can and Lawson...pfft. At least Poulin had potential but he's out for the season on a dislocated knee.



Coulda kinda went for Ray Emery too when Anaheim put him on waivers. Just a thought.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 11, 2011)

trust me, if the Islanders goaltender situation was in my hands there are a number of different things i'd have done. However Koskinen looked damn good in net last night, i still don't think he's THE guy but at least he can pull some wins off.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Feb 12, 2011)

What the fuck happened in that Islanders/Penguins game.



Stringer Bell said:


> We need a rematch...at Broad Street



Yeah the Nucks could stand to score another 6 goals


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 12, 2011)

A lot of bad blood happened and the Penguins got smashed


----------



## b0rt (Feb 12, 2011)

yea what was that game like 8-2 or somethin??


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 12, 2011)

9-3, and the Islanders scored like 4 or 5 in the first period alone


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 12, 2011)

Isles played the Pen's JV team


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 12, 2011)

Didn't stop them from getting smashed, they even brought in Fleury to mercy relieve Johnson and he didn't do any better


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 12, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> What the fuck happened in that Islanders/Penguins game.


The Islanders were pissed because in the last game:
1. Talbot concussed Blake Comeau with a hit
2. Brent Johnson KO'd DiPietro... in a fair fight because DiPietro took a shot at one of the Penguins' forwards.

So the Isles were out for revenge.  When they got up 6-0, they started taking liberties.  Then Martin suckerpunched Talbot, and someone elbowed Tangradi in the head and then started punching him while he was down, causing the Penguins to start going after revenge of their own.  It hit rock bottom when AHL goon Todd Haley picked a fight with a goaltender, causing Eric Godard to come flying off the bench after him.

Absolute disgrace of a game.  The Islanders came looking for blood and started taking cheapshots.  Two suckerpunches from one team in one game is absolutely inexcusable.  Both teams are likely to see a rash of suspensions, which will be interesting for Pittsburgh because they've already called up half the AHL team, and for the Islanders because they _are_ an AHL team.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 12, 2011)

Someone sounds mad 

I won't deny the Talbot suckerpunch and Gillies hit on Tandgradi weren't professional at all. In fact i was disappointed in them for doing that, but Johnson was more then willing to fight Haley and Godard showed he was a pussy for double teaming up on Haley with johnson. That game only resulted from Pittsburgh laughing at the Islanders last time they faced eachother so they were going to prove they weren't pushovers


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Feb 12, 2011)

All this penguin talk got missing that hair LOL...._well not really_


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 12, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Someone sounds mad
> 
> I won't deny the Talbot suckerpunch and Gillies hit on Tandgradi weren't professional at all. In fact i was disappointed in them for doing that, but Johnson was more then willing to fight Haley and Godard showed he was a pussy for double teaming up on Haley with johnson. That game only resulted from Pittsburgh laughing at the Islanders last time they faced eachother so they were going to prove they weren't pushovers


The fact of the matter is, unless you are a goaltender, you _do not_ challenge a goaltender to a fight.  This is one of the cardinal rules.  It falls under "don't fuck with the goalies".  Johnson accepting is beside the point.
(also, he'd just gotten up from ANOTHER fight.  He should have been on his way to the penalty box.  Big mistake by the officials to not escort him there.)

That said, Godard coming off the bench is a disgraceful move and he deserves the 10 games he gets for that.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 12, 2011)

I understand that, i do and i understand why Godard did what he did. I don't agree with Haley's actions at all, goalie's should only fight goalies. I honestly think the 6 points the Islanders put up was enough of a means to shut the Penguins up. The first 3 or 4 fights were hilarious but after that i think it got ridiculous. However you have to understand why the Islanders did what they did. They were PISSED. Not just at the Penguins but at everyone, the whole season's been dreadful, DiPietro's bitchass went down in one punch, Poulin goes down due to circumstances beyond his control, they lost Roloson, Lawson's hurt, they're not even close to playoff contention and they have to prove themselves. The only positive for them is they're a young team that is growing and getting better. 

What they need isn't to prove themselves to everyone else but prove to themselves they can do it and let the criticism that comes their way roll past them. All you saw that game was pent up frustration and youth taking the forefront.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Feb 13, 2011)

Any bets on which current non-playoff teams make the playoffs and which current playoff teams don't?

I say LA (the one I'm most confident in, they're better than their points show, they just have a lack of OTLs) and Calgary in, Phoenix and Minnesota out in the West. Atlanta in, Carolina out in the East. 

I'm totally split on whether I think Chicago will make it or just fall short. It's always a shame when the champs don't play well enough to get a shot at defending it.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 13, 2011)

I bet the Isles are wishing they had that $100,000 they lost as a fine.

with the amount of fans attending games and the whole hoping for a new arena someday


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Any bets on which current non-playoff teams make the playoffs and which current playoff teams don't?
> 
> I say LA (the one I'm most confident in, they're better than their points show, they just have a lack of OTLs) and Calgary in, Phoenix and Minnesota out in the West. Atlanta in, Carolina out in the East.
> 
> I'm totally split on whether I think Chicago will make it or just fall short. It's always a shame when the champs don't play well enough to get a shot at defending it.


Eh, i agree mostly but i don't see Atlanta making it.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't see Atlanta OR Carolina in. I actually like Buffalo for the 8th spot. 

& the West.. I'm gonna say Phoenix & Minnesota out, and replaced by Calgary and LA.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 13, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> I bet the Isles are wishing they had that $100,000 they lost as a fine.
> 
> with the amount of fans attending games and the whole hoping for a new arena someday


Discipline coming down was good.  10 for Godard as the standard for coming off the bench.
Nine games for Gillies for the elbow to the head and subsequent "fight" of a player with a head injury is the longest since 2007 besides Godard's auto-10.
Four for the suckerpunch is standard.
$100k for the Islanders is pretty stiff.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 13, 2011)

Stealth Tomato said:


> The fact of the matter is, unless you are a goaltender, you _do not_ challenge a goaltender to a fight.  This is one of the cardinal rules.  It falls under "don't fuck with the goalies".  Johnson accepting is beside the point.
> (also, he'd just gotten up from ANOTHER fight.  He should have been on his way to the penalty box.  Big mistake by the officials to not escort him there.)
> 
> That said, Godard coming off the bench is a disgraceful move and he deserves the 10 games he gets for that.



Well there is one exception to the rule Tomato who can forget about Ray Emery.  When you have a golden gloves championship I think it is ok for the other skaters to throw a challenge your way occasionally 

Best hockey brawl I ever saw but when the goalie is laughing at your goons best punches you know he is setting the standard for not to be fucked with.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYqPZhlL4Jo[/YOUTUBE]



b0rt said:


> I don't see Atlanta OR Carolina in. I actually like Buffalo for the 8th spot.
> 
> & the West.. I'm gonna say Phoenix & Minnesota out, and replaced by Calgary and LA.



I would agree with you about the sabres and I am not just saying that cause I am a fan.  New ownership takes over before trade deadline and the new owner has money and wants to spend it (donated 88 million to penn state hockey)  So they may be able to get themselves a mercenary to get them into the playoffs.  And if Miller can start playing more like last year they may actually be able to make a good series but in all likelihood they lose first round in 6 games.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 13, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Well there is one exception to the rule Tomato who can forget about Ray Emery.  When you have a golden gloves championship I think it is ok for the other skaters to throw a challenge your way occasionally
> 
> Best hockey brawl I ever saw but when the goalie is laughing at your goons best punches you know he is setting the standard for not to be fucked with.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYqPZhlL4Jo[/YOUTUBE]


Notice how Emery, he of the golden gloves, STILL gets his ass kicked.  That's because skaters have an absurd advantage over goalies in a fight.  The goaltender is wearing a huge amount of padding on his upper body & arms, making him easy to grab and making it exceptionally tiring for him to throw punches.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 13, 2011)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Notice how Emery, he of the golden gloves, STILL gets his ass kicked.



By what, having his pads punched 8 times whilst laughing? 


I did think of you when I saw the highlights. Correct me if I'm wrong here, but to me it looked like Johnson got excellent position on Haley in the initial tie-up... I'm not sure he needed Godard's help to wrestle him down.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2011)

Exactly, Johnson was putting Haley down anyway, Godard over reacted and easily deserves his 10-game suspension. Then again every suspension handed out was deserved though 100k on the Islanders is a little much i think.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 14, 2011)

and Peter Forsberg is retiring again.  after 2 games,  his foot is nagging him


course I saw highlights of him skating around.   very slow compared to his heyday


best of luck to you


----------



## b0rt (Feb 14, 2011)

tomorrow Leafs play!! WOOO!!!


----------



## Munken (Feb 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znnavV1tK7E[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRtrQ1YrCzw[/YOUTUBE]

fuck ;_;

FUCK T_T


----------



## Prince of Pop (Feb 15, 2011)

I knew Forsberg wouldn't last, he's not the same as he used to be. No offense, I have great respect and Forsberg used to be my favourite (Non-Bruins) player.


----------



## Munken (Feb 15, 2011)

And who expected him to be? he's 37 years old and hasn't played a NHL game in over 3 years.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 15, 2011)

lots of fun highlights on that vid

my fav of course are the ones where he schools the Wings


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 15, 2011)

Forsberg, a great player indeed  sad too see him go again.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Feb 15, 2011)

Ah, Forsberg. Got some memories of him during the clashes between the Avs and the West Coast Express:

[YOUTUBE]c33sEyWyhLM[/YOUTUBE]

Nazzy's best pal...and the guy who took the Art Ross trophy away from him in the last game of the 2002-2003 season. Hell, we even made a contract offer to him last season.

A fantastic player, see ya around


----------



## b0rt (Feb 15, 2011)

Forsberg was good. I salute him for what he's done for the sport from a positive viewpoint.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 15, 2011)

KARATE


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 15, 2011)

gotta love Carter



my team is dropping again like last year.    do strong till the break and flop all the way

probably another 11th or 8th pick for Dallas


might as well play Scott Glennie and Jack Campbell and get their feet wet some.     the other top guys are standing around doing nothing


cant wait for next week.   Jamie Benn will be back finally against NJ


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 15, 2011)

Boston drops another one  oh well Islanders won again.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Pacific Division standings:

Phoenix - 30-19-9 (69 pts)
Anaheim - 32-21-4 (68 pts)
Dallas - 31-20-6 (68 pts)
San Jose - 31-21-6 (68 pts)
Los Angeles - 31-22-3 (65 pts)

That's absolutely insane. A whole division separated by 4 points (and LA has games in hand on the others to boot). So glad not to be in that dogfight going on right now in the West, because hot damn who's in and who's out is changing on a nightly basis.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 16, 2011)

Boston picked up Chris Kelly from the dead Sens for a pick  

trade deadline is nearing

Stars need D badly.    Niskanen needs to go


----------



## b0rt (Feb 16, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Pacific Division standings:
> 
> Phoenix - 30-19-9 (69 pts)
> Anaheim - 32-21-4 (68 pts)
> ...



wouldn't be too shocked if all 5 actually made it. I still think 1 of those 5 miss the playoffs though.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 17, 2011)

Of those i put my money of Dallas not making it in. I hope LA makes it.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 18, 2011)

San Jose probably end up winning the division and Dallas 5th.


----------



## Tools (Feb 18, 2011)

Dallas is a pretty bad slump right now, maybe they lost their shine just like Atlanta.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 18, 2011)

they need to make a trade but the experts already indicated that they'd be sellers and not buyers at the deadline.

the order:
1. San Jose (3rd seed overall in West)
2. Phoenix 
3. Anaheim
4. LAK
5. Dallas

Dallas only team to miss playoffs but Phoenix, Anaheim, LAK could be 4, 5, 6 seeds even but I think Nashville and Calgary gets in between and ruins it therefore possibly dropping the Kings all the way down to 8th seed.


----------



## Tools (Feb 18, 2011)

The west is so tight right now, predicting who gets in and who doesn't is a very diificult task. But from a Pacific division view point, I think San Jose and Phoenix are in. The other three could make it, wouldn't be surprised if the whole division found a way in (but don't count out Calgary and Minnesota yet). 

Phoenix will win the division ending in 3rd place, and San Jose will be 4th or 5th.


----------



## Hiroshi (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm happy with the way my team is playing this year. [noparse][/noparse] But Philly always has a tendency to disappoint in post-season. . .


----------



## b0rt (Feb 19, 2011)

guess thats whats good bout the NHL nowadays, any team that gets in has a shot to go all the way like the 8th seed Oilers of a few years ago or even last year the 7th seed Flyers that made it to the finals.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 19, 2011)

That's the case with a lot of sports 

But yeah it's good to see low seeded teams going all the way.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 19, 2011)

Leafs lost in a heartbreaker in the SO tonight... 1-0 to Ottawa.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 19, 2011)

It's ok they will still sell out the next game


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 20, 2011)

Anyone see Carey Price's mask for the Vintage Classic? If not check my avatar, it's creepy


----------



## Tools (Feb 20, 2011)

Are you serious? haha it's a little more than creepy.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 20, 2011)

lol very strange indeed.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 20, 2011)

Tools said:


> Dallas is a pretty bad slump right now, maybe they lost their shine just like Atlanta.



starting Tuesday that will change.   we got many coming back.   Jamie Benn being one.     

opponents will have a harder time to walk all over them now


----------



## b0rt (Feb 20, 2011)

Heritage Classic presented by Tim Horton's in 1/2 hour!!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 20, 2011)

I can't watch it


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Feb 20, 2011)

I watched Pens and blackhawks 
was a great game STUPID KANE!!!


----------



## b0rt (Feb 20, 2011)

xboxlivegrl said:


> I watched Pens and blackhawks
> was a great game STUPID KANE!!!



I watched it too and yeah I totally agree that it was a great game. I've gotta admit though Kane made a nice move on the deke in the shootout.

The Heritage Classic game between Calgary and Montreal ended up 4-0 for Calgary too for anyone who was wondering.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 20, 2011)

So i guess Price's mask didn't channel the awesome goaltending spirit he was hoping to get out of it


----------



## b0rt (Feb 20, 2011)

not at all, lmao. he kinda sucked this game actually. =D


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 20, 2011)

Jinxed himself


----------



## b0rt (Feb 20, 2011)

puttin too much pressure on himself.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 20, 2011)

That's true.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Feb 21, 2011)

b0rt said:


> I watched it too and yeah I totally agree that it was a great game. I've gotta admit though Kane made a nice move on the deke in the shootout.
> 
> The Heritage Classic game between Calgary and Montreal ended up 4-0 for Calgary too for anyone who was wondering.



It was its just last year they took out my canucks.  I can never love them. NEVER!!!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 21, 2011)

xboxlivegrl said:


> It was its just last year they took out my canucks.  I can never love them. NEVER!!!



dont you mean the last 2 years?


----------



## b0rt (Feb 21, 2011)

Chicago probably wont even make the playoffs this year anyway.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Feb 21, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> dont you mean the last 2 years?



O snap <.<



b0rt said:


> Chicago probably wont even make the playoffs this year anyway.



Yea I know I am loving it


----------



## b0rt (Feb 21, 2011)

ba da da ba ba ba. I'm lovin it.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 21, 2011)

you can thank my Stars that they let them sign Turco    lol

Chicago cant win with him in net.     50/50 with Crawford usually


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Feb 21, 2011)

Scott Gomez was kinda funny calling out the Canadians for being so bundled up at the Heritage game


----------



## b0rt (Feb 21, 2011)

Turco is way past his prime. He's more of a good backup calibur on a team that might actually go deep into the playoffs.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 21, 2011)

Niskanen's leaving Dallas  on his way to Pittsburgh.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 21, 2011)

b0rt said:


> Turco is way past his prime. He's more of a good backup calibur on a team that might actually go deep into the playoffs.



Shit Buffalo will take him the only way lalime would get in the game is if Sabretooth the mascot couldn't come in for miller after the scoreboard fell and crushed miller.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 21, 2011)

This is wonderful.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 21, 2011)

You play NHL '11 Tomato?


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 22, 2011)

well.   I was ready for a big game today and get a trade the day before.


so long Neal.  wish you the best.   get to play with Crosby and Malkin

as for Niskanen,  thank goodness he's gone.    nothing but phail for the D corps.   most Stars fans had to endure his terrible play.   cuts back the cap and free's up a spot for Alex.    could help with resigning Richards

as for Alex Goligoski,   I'm excited to see him play for us.   only 25,  strong at defense,  +20,   PP QB at the point.   time to get out of this losing streak

and haha,   Im busting packs of 08-09 Upper Deck.   pulled his rookie card.   should also pull Neal's and eventually Stamko's


----------



## Heloves (Feb 22, 2011)

My Blackhawks are in big trouble ...damn this salary cap!


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 22, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> well.   I was ready for a big game today and get a trade the day before.
> 
> 
> so long Neal.  wish you the best.   get to play with Crosby and Malkin
> ...


For the Penguins, who without Goligoski have 4 NHL and 2 tweener defensemen, a cheap serviceable d-man is exactly what they need.  He won't be asked to play more than third-pairing minutes, and if there's any role where he'll thrive, it's that.

Plus, y'know, Neal.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 23, 2011)

got back from a terrible 1-0 loss by the Stars.   

more trap trap trap by the Devils of course


powerplay really lacks without Richards.   even with Golo, it was pretty stale.  fans around me were booing from the lack of shooting too


11th now.    if they lose to Detroit and have a bad Pacific road swing,  its time to hang in the towel

at best they should send the ones they wont sign for draft picks and work our way further down for a top 10 again

but first and foremost,   sell the freaking team Hicks!!!!!


at this rate,  the Devils could make it.      pretty wild huh?


----------



## Tools (Feb 23, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> at this rate,  the Devils could make it.      pretty wild huh?



Nine points out with one game in hand against the Canes? Who knows


----------



## b0rt (Feb 23, 2011)

Devils wont make it cuz it'll be the Leafs who get the 8th spot!!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 23, 2011)

As if 

I think the Devils pull it off.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 23, 2011)

they may have waited even a week too long before gettin it together though imo.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 23, 2011)

helovestowrite said:


> My Blackhawks are in big trouble ...damn this salary cap!


Yeah, that was supposed to happen.  They gave themselves basically one year to win it, then did.



Kuwabara99 said:


> powerplay really lacks without Richards.   even with Golo, it was pretty stale.  fans around me were booing from the lack of shooting too


Nickname is Gogo.  And you got him from a team with a bad powerplay, and Sidney Crosby + Evgeni Malkin.  I don't think he was the one keeping that powerplay afloat.


----------



## Heloves (Feb 23, 2011)

Stealth Tomato said:


> Yeah, that was supposed to happen.  They gave themselves basically one year to win it, then did.
> 
> 
> Nickname is Gogo.  And you got him from a team with a bad powerplay, and Sidney Crosby + Evgeni Malkin.  I don't think he was the one keeping that powerplay afloat.



Still the salary cap should be raised a little higher so that maybe the NHL can start getting some powerhouses going ...


----------



## b0rt (Feb 23, 2011)

helovestowrite said:


> Still the salary cap should be raised a little higher so that maybe the NHL can start getting some powerhouses going ...



there already are some powerhouses like Detroit, Vancouver, Philly, Washington to name a few.

the cap is high enough I think, makes the league more competitive the lower the cap actually is.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah keep the cap low, we don't need our hockey players to become prissy money-grubbing pansies like NFL players.

EDIT: Or MLB players.


----------



## Tools (Feb 23, 2011)

NHL is good in that sense because we have a lot of players playing for low prices but still give their 100% out there.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 23, 2011)

agreed with both the above posts.


----------



## Tools (Feb 23, 2011)

So...Tampa Bay tonight...not bad


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 24, 2011)

Tampa tore it up


----------



## Tools (Feb 24, 2011)

Big game for Lecavalier, a 5 point night.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 24, 2011)

that sucks.   Orpik broke his finger last night.   out 4-6 weeks

on a good note for the Pens,   they got Kovalev back for a 7th rounder.   nice



that Tampa game was epic.    shame Stamkos only got 2 points though  lol


----------



## Tools (Feb 24, 2011)

Kovalev to Pittsburgh! That's a shocker to me.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 24, 2011)

Sabres v Thrashers was a great game last night, new owner was greeting fans in the lobby and the French Connection was there pek


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 24, 2011)

awesome 4-1 by Dallas in Detroit.   3-1 against em this year.  both at the Joe.


Kari was stopping everything.  took a 6th PP to score one on him


----------



## b0rt (Feb 26, 2011)

Leafs are gunna beat the Penguins tonight!!


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Feb 26, 2011)

Canucks vs. Bruins tonight. Possible Stanley Cup Final preview right there, can't wait for it.

Canucks haven't won back to back games since the beginning of the month so it would be nice to put two together again. Canucks also haven't lost back to back games in regulation since late November but that's another story


----------



## Tools (Feb 26, 2011)

Your Canucks better win, I don't want the bruins to keep winning.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 26, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Canucks vs. Bruins tonight. Possible Stanley Cup Final preview right there, can't wait for it.


That's a crazy prediction.


----------



## Tools (Feb 26, 2011)

Bruins won't go to the Stanley Cup. Tampa Bay or Philly might (or maybe my Canadiens- haha but that's not a prediction it's a hope) 

Neither will Vancouver, they'll choke in the playoffs as the usual.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 26, 2011)

I wouldn't count out any team in the top 12 of either conference just yet pretty much.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 26, 2011)

b0rt said:


> Leafs are gunna beat the Penguins tonight!!


Kovalev snipejob disagrees with you.  Dear GOD that shot was ridiculous.

Also what happens when a goalie plays too deep in the shootout.  First guy dekes right into him because you can't deke against that, then everyone else just snipes it.


----------



## Tools (Feb 27, 2011)

Shootouts are a goalie's worst nightmare. Maybe in the near future a rookie goalie will become a shootout expert or something.

Toronto still gets one point...I hope they don't make it.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 27, 2011)

Tools said:


> Shootouts are a goalie's worst nightmare. Maybe in the near future a rookie goalie will become a shootout expert or something.
> 
> Toronto still gets one point...I hope they don't make it.


A lot of goalies fuckin' love shootouts.  They're also a great excuse for them to get more practice against breakaways, which is why even the best specialists are sub-50% on breakaways/shootouts these days.

Also, the goalie has a lot more control over the shootout than you think... the only thing no goalie can stop is the perfect snipe.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 27, 2011)

I actually agree with Tomato. Goalie's can dictate how a shooter shoots, it's not just a one-way street where the goalie reacts to the shot and makes the save or not. A subtle look of the eyes or allowing one side of the net to seemingly be "open" to the shooter can be a large part of how things pan out.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 27, 2011)

I'll agree with a goalie should never play too deep in the net. Reimer only been in 2 shootouts now and lost them both so definete inexperience in that phase anyway.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Feb 27, 2011)

Tools said:


> Bruins won't go to the Stanley Cup. Tampa Bay or Philly might (or maybe my Canadiens- haha but that's not a prediction it's a hope)


Tampa making the final is a much crazier prediction.



> Neither will Vancouver, they'll choke in the playoffs as the usual.


Losing to a higher-seeded, more talented team = choking apparently.

The last time Vancouver really "choked" in the playoffs was 2004 and...even then.


----------



## Tools (Feb 27, 2011)

Seeding doesn't mean anything in the playoffs. And yes Vancouver was considered the favorite in that series.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Feb 27, 2011)

Luongo isn't very good in shoot outs every game I have been to has ended in a shoot out and they lost each time = /

Vancouver is gonna take it this year.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Feb 27, 2011)

Tools said:


> Seeding doesn't mean anything in the playoffs. And yes Vancouver was considered the favorite in that series.



You mean last year? By who? The forum? Geez, come on, I had my fan blinders on pretty tight when I picked Vancouver to win.

Vancouver walked into that series with a thin blue line and its top two penalty killers (Kesler and Burrows) playing hurt, and the resulting weak penalty killing was already exposed in the series with the Kings. Then, shock of all shocks, last year's Chicago, the best post-cap team we've ever seen, slits Vancouver's defense open like a fish.

Seeding means home ice advantage, and it's a pretty big hint as to which is the better team walking in. It's not "meaningless."


----------



## Tools (Feb 27, 2011)

Playoffs are a completely new season my friend.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Feb 27, 2011)

And yet every Stanley Cup champion but one in the last ten years was a 1st or 2nd seed.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 27, 2011)

but lots of lower seed teams have made it deep including Montreal + Philly last year and past teams like the 04 Flames and 06 Oilers made it pretty far too.


----------



## Tools (Feb 27, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> And yet every Stanley Cup champion but one in the last ten years was a 1st or 2nd seed.



But when has both 1st seed made it hmmm?


----------



## b0rt (Feb 28, 2011)

this could be the year where both #1 make it to the final though. TSN guys just ranked their top 5 and all of them had Vancouver, Philly, Detroit in the top 5. the other teams ranked just behind are Pitt (when healthy), Washington, San Jose, Boston.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Feb 28, 2011)

Tools said:


> But when has both 1st seed made it hmmm?


Okay wait how did we get here from Vancouver choked/didn't choke against Chicago last year?

Because it's inconceivable how anyone without homer glasses on would have thought Vancouver was the favorite over Chicago in that series, and you've done absolutely nothing to prove that was the case.

A lot of people picked Vancouver because "well Chicago beat them last year so they'll come back!" Which isn't exactly sound reasoning and says nothing about which team was deeper and more talented (which the Blackhawks obviously were).

And the last time both no. 1 seeds were in the final was ten years ago, but the fact remains that when the Cup is hoisted it's always the cream that has risen to the top.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 28, 2011)

interesting trades going on now


Penner to the Kings was a big one.

Klesla going to Phoenix was interesting as well


Hawks with blueline help with Campoli


at this rate,   looks like Richards wont go anywhere


----------



## Tools (Feb 28, 2011)

No real big names this trade deadline. 

But your Vancouver Canucks got a boost today.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Feb 28, 2011)

Tools said:


> No real big names this trade deadline.
> 
> But your Vancouver Canucks got a boost today.



Yea they did


----------



## b0rt (Feb 28, 2011)

biggest trade of the day was Penner to Kings. Richards stays put, as does Liles.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 28, 2011)

anyone know anything about Boyes good/bad pickup by my sabres???


----------



## b0rt (Feb 28, 2011)

good pick up for sure. top 6 guy going to a team that has a very good shot of getting 7th or 8th


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 28, 2011)

Interesting trades all around but nothing i have to note for my teams. I am disappoint


----------



## b0rt (Feb 28, 2011)

Leafs made only one deal but oh well they know they're diong ok for now.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 28, 2011)

b0rt said:


> Leafs made only one deal but oh well they know they're diong ok for now.



Leafs need to take a bomb to the entire organization


----------



## b0rt (Feb 28, 2011)

nah, I like Burkey and I know he's a businessman type who wont change shit unless he knows it'll work and or save money.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 28, 2011)

Tools said:


> But when has both 1st seed made it hmmm?


That's a stupid argument.  Even if first seeds have an 80% chance of winning every series (and no team has a chance that great of winning ANY series), they'd both make the finals only one out of every four years.

Put it this way:  In the 16 playoff seasons since 1994, the top seeds have both made the finals once.  Nine of 16 times, both finalists were top-4 seeds.
Not once in that time have two #4 or below seeds faced off in the Finals.

# of finalists in that time, by seed:
1: 25%
2: 25%
3: 13%
4: 16%
5-8: 22% (these are half the playoff teams!)

Even better:  Of the 14 finals in that time between different-seeded teams, the higher seed is 11-3.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey we have a fourth line now.

An expectedly quiet trade deadline day but I imagine just about every Oiler fan must be jumping for joy to finally unload Penner.

And for fans thinking the Leafs will make the playoffs, Burke seems to disagree


----------



## Tools (Mar 1, 2011)

Quiet trade deadline cause there was so many trades in the month of February. Now we can start talking playoffs. 

My Canadiens hardly did anything.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 1, 2011)

the Leafs will make a run, at least the players will, whether they fall short or get in I'd know theyre going in the right direction.

worst seeds to have in the playoffs are 3, 4, 5 seems to produce a lotat losers. lucky 6 and 7 though I've seen do well before. of course at the end of the day the #1 seed will be the highest % to me anwyay.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm happy with the Bruins got Kelly and Kaberle, but I'm not happy with them trading Blake Wheeler away, I mean I love that player since his rookie season. Well no matter, I heard some of you don't think the Bruins are not gonna go for the Stanley Cup, I'd say your all wrong, I strongly believe they're gonna win the Cup this year and I strongly believe the Bruins and the Vancouver Canucks will go at each others face for the Cup, I strongly gurantee that.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 1, 2011)

I said Detroit about 2 months ago and am sticking with it.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 1, 2011)

Detroit had a good chunk of the season with half their team injured and they're back in the President's Trophy race, so yeah, they're a real threat this year. 

Though even when Detroit has an off-year, they're still a threat.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 1, 2011)

yea, they been unstoppable just about since like the early 90's. that team will just never go away.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 2, 2011)

now that was a crazy finish

Stars up 2-0 in the last 5 mins and let it slip away.  then drew a PP with 30 seconds left.  scored with 4 seconds left

I tell ya.   I gotta get me a Jamie Benn jersey.   talk about hard to get off the puck.    reminds me of Lindros in his hey day.


bought time the Stars have more interest:


we need a new owner soon.    a local one sounds very nice considering he already has a CHL team


----------



## Tiger (Mar 2, 2011)

Omark is fun to watch.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 2, 2011)

6 pts back now. dam gotta start winning games at a rapid rate, not gunna deny that.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Mar 2, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Detroit had a good chunk of the season with half their team injured and they're back in the President's Trophy race, so yeah, they're a real threat this year.
> 
> Though even when Detroit has an off-year, they're still a threat.





b0rt said:


> yea, they been unstoppable just about since like the early 90's. that team will just never go away.



I have always been a fan of Holmstrom

Ovetchkin had a nice goal in OT
Looks like Italy will lose their 4th CL place to Germany.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 2, 2011)

wow, that was some nice moves for the timely goal. nice highlight for sure.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 2, 2011)

Ovechkin proving he's not entirely down and out.

NJ keeps the train a rollin'. I seriously think they have it in them to make the playoffs.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 3, 2011)

A couple wins and suddenly Chicago's in fourth. Mind you they're stilly only three points into a playoff spot.

I think I say it way too often but the playoff race in the West is just fucking nuts.

And whoa Boston and Tampa have literally identical records right now (except for goal differential, lol). Kind of weird that Boston has more goals than Tampa actually.


----------



## Tools (Mar 3, 2011)

The playoff race in the West is just one big mess. But it's an awesome mess! I mean if St.Louis makes a push we have between 4th and 13th place who can still make the playoffs, well at least 4th and 12th. San Jose unless they go on this massive slide should be safe-ish. 

Weird how Boston has more goals than Tampa. But off the top of my head I can think a more games for Boston where they had a crushing victory with 5+ goals.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 3, 2011)

I think TB wins more shootouts than Boston. but who is the better team? imo Boston. who will go deeper into the playoffs? Boston will.

and big game tonight between the 2 as well as Leafs vs Flyers. Go LEAFS go! WOO!!


----------



## Stringer Bell (Mar 3, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> NJ keeps the train a rollin'. I seriously think they have it in them to make the playoffs.



As a Philadelphian, I never sleep on the Devils.



The Big Mumbo said:


> A couple wins and suddenly Chicago's in fourth. Mind you they're stilly only three points into a playoff spot.
> 
> I think I say it way too often but the playoff race in the West is just fucking nuts.



The 'Hawks have been playing well this past month.  They had a couple of tough OT losses and close games but they did well.  Toews has been stepping up.  The 4-8th spot in the West is a straightup horse race...it's going to be real exciting.



b0rt said:


> and big game tonight between the 2 as well as Leafs vs Flyers. Go LEAFS go! WOO!!



 
I wish I was in South Philly tonight...Broad Street is gonna be nuts.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 3, 2011)

yea I know those fans in Philly are nuts.


----------



## Tools (Mar 6, 2011)

Ah the NHL, where the best team in the league can loose 7-0 to a team fighting for a playoff spot.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 6, 2011)

Flyers are definately not the best team in the league.


----------



## Tools (Mar 6, 2011)

Hmmm- you're right, well they're one of the best.

But it's weird, this season- no team really stands out as being the most dominate. Maybe Vancouver.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 6, 2011)

maybe them or Detroit. one of those 2.


----------



## IBU (Mar 6, 2011)

Edmonton trying to rocket to 29th place.....


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 6, 2011)

Detroit/Vancouver are leading contenders for best in the league i say.


----------



## Tools (Mar 6, 2011)

No doubt this year it's a Western team.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 6, 2011)

and Chicago and San Jose are suddenly waking up in a big way too. top 4 teams could very well be West teams imho.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 7, 2011)

Flyers had a blowout loss at a really bad time. Boston and Pittsburgh are both knocking on their door for first in the East.

It's true, there isn't really one team way ahead of the others. Last season was clearly Washington's season (until the playoffs, of course...). Vancouver's been leading the league for a while now, but it's not in the same dominating fashion as Washington did last year.

Meanwhile, in the West...

4. Chicago - 80 pts
5. Calgary - 79 pts
6. Phoenix - 78 pts
7. Dallas - 77 pts
8. LA - 76 pts
9. Minnesota - 75 pts
10. Anaheim - 75 pts
11. Nashville - 75 pts

This is awesome.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 7, 2011)

The race is still alive and well. This should go all the way until right before the playoffs for maximum lulz and epic games.


----------



## Tools (Mar 7, 2011)

Don't you just love the push to the playoffs?


----------



## b0rt (Mar 7, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Flyers had a blowout loss at a really bad time. Boston and Pittsburgh are both knocking on their door for first in the East.
> 
> It's true, there isn't really one team way ahead of the others. Last season was clearly Washington's season (until the playoffs, of course...). Vancouver's been leading the league for a while now, but it's not in the same dominating fashion as Washington did last year.
> 
> ...



yea thats some competitve standings no doubt. how shocking would it be though now that I looked at the East standings and if the Devils keep rollin to the end of the season is it just me or can they literally not only make the playoffs but get as high as a 5th seed.


----------



## Tools (Mar 7, 2011)

New history will be made commercials are out:
Looks like Italy will lose their 4th CL place to Germany.

I think I enjoyed last years better (especially that nostalgic music)


----------



## Tools (Mar 9, 2011)

Shit...you guys see the Max Pacioretty hit? Shit...


----------



## Jade (Mar 9, 2011)

Tools said:


> Shit...you guys see the Max Pacioretty hit? Shit...


Yeah I saw it. It looked like the support(whatever they call it) did most of the damage. He wasn't moving for awhile but reports now state he's regained movement. I haven't seen Chara do that in awhile.


----------



## Tools (Mar 9, 2011)

What Chara did was interference but Chara didn't do the damage. If that separator wasn't there, Chara would have laid the boom. Max's head just caught the wall- bad luck but it's great he can move all his limbs.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 9, 2011)

it was a brutal result from what was clearly unintentional. I don't see Chara getting suspended. it was an accident.


----------



## Jade (Mar 9, 2011)

He's having a phone conference with the league today, so that might say he could get 1-4 game suspension.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 9, 2011)

I wouldn't be too happy though. Chara NEVER and I mean NEVER tries to injure anyone. I've seen him as a Leafs fan play all those years in both Boston AND Ottawa and not once has he tried to injure someone intentionally. So a suspension to me would be the most bullshit thing for the league to do regarding Chara.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Mar 9, 2011)

I say good riddance to Pacioretty, he deserves for what he got since he's the one provoking Chara the last game at the Bell Centre. I hated Pacioretty since, he's also a great big phoney too, because when I see he's injured at a game agaisnt Buffalo, then a few days later he came, I knew that HE'S FAKING HIS INJURY!!! If the league suspends Chara I'm gonna be pissed off at them. I knew that bastard Colin Campbell has a vendetta against the Bruins. I quit watching the Bruins/Habs game anyways.


----------



## WakaFlocka (Mar 9, 2011)

He'll get suspended. there were a couple of moments there when I thought I just watched someone die in a hockey game. The league needs to send a message that players have to avoid hits like that even though it was unintentional.


----------



## Mael (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm betting a 1-3 game suspension just to try to prove some ill-gotten point, but from the looks of the replays he wasn't completely intending this as some could accuse.


----------



## Jade (Mar 9, 2011)

Injury details on Pacioretty


> “Max Pacioretty has a severe concussion, as well as a fracture of the fourth cervical vertebrae, but it's not displaced,” explained Martin. “Max will remain at the hospital for further observation. There will be no other prognosis for the time being, but he will obviously be out indefinitely. The most important thing for our organization right now is Max’s recovery. We will continue following recommendations from the doctors and of course, Max and his immediate family would appreciate privacy in this matter.”


------------------
Just Announced: No disciplinary actions for Zdeno Chara.


----------



## Tools (Mar 9, 2011)

Prince of Pop said:


> I say good riddance to Pacioretty, he deserves for what he got since he's the one provoking Chara the last game at the Bell Centre. I hated Pacioretty since, he's also a great big phoney too, because when I see he's injured at a game agaisnt Buffalo, then a few days later he came, I knew that HE'S FAKING HIS INJURY!!! If the league suspends Chara I'm gonna be pissed off at them. I knew that bastard Colin Campbell has a vendetta against the Bruins. I quit watching the Bruins/Habs game anyways.



Wait so your saying Pacioretty deserved to get his head smashed like that? No one deserve- not even the most hated players. What's wrong with you? 

I'm not saying Chara (cause I know Chara isn't a dirty player) tried to kill Pacioretty but that was very dangerous. Pacioretty could have come out of it with more serious damage. 

I feel that if Montreal and Boston meet in the playoffs, you and I are not gonna like each other.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 9, 2011)

let the battle begin!!

btw GO LEAFS GO!!!


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 9, 2011)

Chara will get.

I guess I agree with the ruling. It was a gruesome accident but an accident nonetheless.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 9, 2011)

yea thats what I was thinkin too. Saw the results on NHL network today and was pretty happy that there was no further discipline.


----------



## Tools (Mar 9, 2011)

It was an interference penalty but what happened was accidental.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 10, 2011)

Good job Ducks beating the Rangers last night. Good job Thrashers too against the Canes even though the Canes got a point out of it. >.>

Tonight the Leafs need to beat the Flyers, and the Bruins need to not only beat the Sabres, but hopefully beat them within regulation.

And 5 teams are now potentially gunna end up 1st in the East. starting to heat up at the top of the Eastern Conference now.


----------



## Jade (Mar 10, 2011)

> QUEBEC CITY -- A Quebec prosecutor wants police to investigate the on-ice hit by Boston's Zdeno Chara that sent Montreal's Max Pacioretty to the hospital with a fractured vertebra and severe concussion.
> 
> Louis Dionne, the director of Criminal and Penal Prosecutions made the request Thursday, a day after the NHL said it would not suspend Chara. The recommendation has been sent to the provincial government's Public Security Department.
> 
> ...


This is getting out of hand.


> ESPN_Burnside Air Canada promises to transport Zdeno Chara to Montreal police. But flight delayed and bags ended up in Prince Rupert





> ESPN_Burnside Just what we need more moronic Quebec politicians/civil servants weighing in on NHL matters. Your tax dollars hard at work


----------



## Prince of Pop (Mar 10, 2011)

Tools said:


> Wait so your saying Pacioretty deserved to get his head smashed like that? No one deserve- not even the most hated players. What's wrong with you?
> 
> I'm not saying Chara (cause I know Chara isn't a dirty player) tried to kill Pacioretty but that was very dangerous. Pacioretty could have come out of it with more serious damage.
> 
> I feel that if Montreal and Boston meet in the playoffs, you and I are not gonna like each other.



No, I mean he deserved to be KO's not because of the concussion he has, don't you dare try to provoke me of what's wrong with me, there's NOTHING WRONG DAMMIT!, I'm still pissed off about the Bruins lost to the Habs, I get sick and tired of and mostly Chara isn't trying to kill that phoney and thank god he didn't get suspended for it and besides it's a clean hit, because he didn't hit him on the head, it wasn't intentional, the fans in Montreal are such big crybabies anyways, everytime they booed Chara, I cussed at them and I did the same thing Pacioretty and shouted "Phoney! Phoney!" I guess the fans know how it feels when Matt Cooke concussed Marc Savard last year. I still don't wanna the Bruins and Habs for the playoffs, it'll kill me.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 10, 2011)

Aurora said:


> This is getting out of hand.



almost seems like entrapment if the airport promises the cops to send Chara to them as soon as he tries to get onto his flight.


----------



## Tools (Mar 10, 2011)

Prince of Pop said:


> I still don't wanna the Bruins and Habs for the playoffs, it'll kill me.



Alright alright- my apologies. I may have misread what you meant and I don't wanna get into a sports argument over the internet. 

But why not? It would be an awesome series.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 10, 2011)

yeah I would look forward to that series if it happened too. as much as a highly profiled Pens/Caps or Wings/Hawks.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Mar 11, 2011)

Tools said:


> Alright alright- my apologies. I may have misread what you meant and I don't wanna get into a sports argument over the internet.



Neither am I, but right now I'm too hostile and very angry over with last night right now and I'm talking to anybody here until all this bullcrap blows over.


----------



## Tools (Mar 11, 2011)

The problem with the whole Caps/Pens series is that it's lost some of its interest cause the Crosby/Ovechkin won't be there.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 12, 2011)

Ovechkin will be.

Pittsburgh's biggest star for the playoffs is probably their goaltender.


----------



## Tools (Mar 12, 2011)

I mean the rivalry, the rivalry won't be there.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 12, 2011)

Leafs gotta win today to be in the playoff race or else it's over for the season. Better luck next season


----------



## b0rt (Mar 12, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Leafs gotta win today to be in the playoff race or else it's over for the season. Better luck next season



Depends. They need to win tonight and for sure pullin for the Sharks tonight to beat the Rangers (which I'm confident they will) and I dunno bout Jackets beating the Canes though. Leafs need to win + get lucky and I know this situation well it's been like that for over a month now if not 2. 

Tools: Pitt/Washington is a rivalry. they dont necessairly have to be in the same division for it to be a rivalry.

I'd be lying too for example if I didn't admit cross divisional rivalries could even be like Hawks/Canucks.


----------



## Tools (Mar 12, 2011)

No no- I know cross-division rivalries exists. But I'm talking about the player rivalry between Crosby and Ovechkin. That's the real attraction to a Washington/Pittsburgh series.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 13, 2011)

Leafs beat Sabres in regulation. 4 pts back now.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 13, 2011)

b0rt said:


> Leafs beat Sabres in regulation. 4 pts back now.



Yeeeeeahhhh


----------



## b0rt (Mar 13, 2011)

and I can't believe this but I'm gunna have to cheer for Ottawa today to beat the Sabres to keep it at 4 instead of 6.

kinda shocked the Rangers beat the Sharks last night though.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 13, 2011)

Rick Martin just died  my world is raped I just saw him with the rest of the french connection a few weeks ago


----------



## Tools (Mar 13, 2011)

Damn that sucks- RIP Rick


----------



## b0rt (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm gunna cry if the Leafs miss the playoffs.


----------



## Tools (Mar 13, 2011)

It doesn't look good on the horizon for them.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 14, 2011)

maybe not but all they can do right now is keep winning.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 15, 2011)

b0rt said:


> Ovechkin will be.
> 
> Pittsburgh's biggest star for the playoffs is probably their goaltender.



Crosby is finally skating again.    If the Pens play this right,  they could play him a few games near the end of the season and gear up for the Playoffs


cant wait to see him play alongside Neal


----------



## b0rt (Mar 15, 2011)

yea Crosby can pretty much play with anyone who went over there over the years. Guerin, Kunitz, Cooke, Malone to name a few that he has played with so Neal should be no different.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 15, 2011)

R.I.P Leafs playoff race 2010-2011

better luck next year


----------



## b0rt (Mar 15, 2011)

well today's matchup between Sabres n Canes is a total disadvantage either way that could easily bury their season so I'm not gunna totally disagree with what u said.

based off the standings, we need the Canes to win just to hold Buffalo away from getting any more points, thus more ground on the Leafs for a spot in the playoffs.

Leafs also face Hurricanes tomorrow I think so if they don't beat the Canes... then yea I'll admit, they're done.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cup was in the house yesterday in Dallas for the game with the Sharks


got my pic with it


great playoff like atmosphere,   finally people in the seats


shame though,   refs dictated the final period and tossed the game away

plus Loui Erikkson might have a concussion from an elbow(hope the douche gets suspended).      Heatley just as bad.   suckerpunching Ott

Sharks are plain dirty,    Id root for anyone against em


----------



## b0rt (Mar 16, 2011)

The Sharks arent that dirty imo. there's a lot worse than that in the NHL right now.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 16, 2011)

b0rt said:


> The Sharks arent that dirty imo. there's a lot worse than that in the NHL right now.



they have been before and lately,    if you remember Brian Marchment ramming Joe Nieuwendyk's leg into the boards


course,   LA is pretty dirty and cheap.    They should be called the LA Actors instead of kings.    diving happens a lot on that team.   Dustin Brown much?


anyways.    Heatley got suspended for 2 games,   over $80,000.   some justice happens at least


----------



## b0rt (Mar 16, 2011)

yea saw the reply. agree on the Heatley thing anyway.. kinda sucks but meh.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 17, 2011)

And with 10 games left, the Canucks have clinched the Northwest division, and have as many points as they got all of last season (103).

Plus Daniel Sedin's lead over Stamkos in the Art Ross race has risen to 6 (mind you Tampa has two games in hand). Could see two brothers win the Art Ross for the first time ever.

Magical season.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 18, 2011)

I hope Malholtra is ok.     eye surgery from a puck hitting him.   he did play for the Stars in his career

I really enjoyed the Stars vs Hawks game.   5-0     chased Crawford and made Turco look silly when he dumped the puck right to Jason Williams   Jamie Benn still dominating with goal and assist


everyone all dressed for St Pattys.     it was a rocking house


----------



## b0rt (Mar 18, 2011)

Leafs played terrible last night. not enough shooting. #1 coaching adjusment now is to shoot the fucking puck more often. especially on Power Plays.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 22, 2011)

Matt Cooke banned last 10 games and first round for that elbow


looks like the league is finally going the distance on that


course,  Pens beat Wings again


----------



## Tools (Mar 22, 2011)

Would have been funny if the Wings won that ame, nice try for a comeback.

Flames' playoff hopes are disappearing slowly...


----------



## b0rt (Mar 22, 2011)

Calgary has at least 2 GP more then any team in the West. I don't like their odds either, but I would like to see them in the playoffs. Canada needs more then 2 teams getting in every year.

Toronto vs Minnesota tonight. Leafs need this and Montreal needs to beat Buffalo and Ottawa needs to beat Carolina. Wow, what a night of hockey tonight.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Mar 22, 2011)

I say good riddance to Cooke, he should've been suspended for what he did to Marc Savard last year. 

Other than that, the NHL shouldn't ban head shots, I'll tell ya why, they didn't listen to Don Cherry's suggestion, bring back the old school equipment and get rid of the new ones containing plastic, they're responsible for concussions, Gary Bettman just keeps getting concussions worse than better, because they don't Cherry's suggestion, they all think he's crazy, but the fact is Cherry knows what's best for hockey than all of them combined and Bettman should be impeached, everytime he suggested more rules regarding concussions, concussions keeps on increasing. Bettman, "USE OLD SCHOOL EQUIPMENT YA BASTARD!"

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8YBEQ9QyxQ[/YOUTUBE]

Look at 2:37 to 3:57


----------



## b0rt (Mar 22, 2011)

the guys are too big, plus the equipment is like insurance to a player anyway. I say the only logical solution is to ban headshots.

a blatent headshot SHOULD result (if agreed by refs n linesman as its their call) a headshot should result in a game misconduct, and if severe, obviously like the league's doing, review the more sever headshots and suspend, fine if necessary.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Mar 24, 2011)

b0rt said:


> the guys are too big, plus the equipment is like insurance to a player anyway. I say the only logical solution is to ban headshots.
> 
> a blatent headshot SHOULD result (if agreed by refs n linesman as its their call) a headshot should result in a game misconduct, and if severe, obviously like the league's doing, review the more sever headshots and suspend, fine if necessary.



Oh come one, that's not gonna help, they're just making things worse, so what if the players are now big these days, they have equipment that uses sponges like the old school ones have which was sugguested by Mark Messier. So I'm just gonna have to disagree with you. I'd rather take Don Cherry's suggestion instead of the NHL's suggestion, they're just gonna keep screwing up hockey anyways. Like when they think of banning fighting in hockey, that's a stupid suggestion.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 24, 2011)

Personally if you want to stop headshots I think you should tell a player any intentional action that results in an injury will result in a player being suspended for the same amount of time said player is injured.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 26, 2011)

Prince of Pop said:


> Oh come one, that's not gonna help, they're just making things worse, so what if the players are now big these days, they have equipment that uses sponges like the old school ones have which was sugguested by Mark Messier. So I'm just gonna have to disagree with you. I'd rather take Don Cherry's suggestion instead of the NHL's suggestion, they're just gonna keep screwing up hockey anyways. Like when they think of banning fighting in hockey, that's a stupid suggestion.



NHL, NHL board of governors, NHLPA > Cherry's opinion

Cherry is ridiculously old school. he can't accept the simple fact that the game has changed tremendously the past number of years.

There will be no ban of fighting in hockey, 98% of the players agree with that.

Headshots are a lot worse than fighting. anyone who played even in juniors would know that.

and my final question is do you actually wanna see guys getting hurt, I don't its bad for the game and fans. and are you a sadist by any chance? you must be if you wrote what I just quoted.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 26, 2011)

Sabres won last night  and I got to attend.  My friend with the season tickets is fucking awesome


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 27, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Sabres won last night  and I got to attend.  My friend with the season tickets is fucking awesome



not bad.   I got season tickets for the Stars myself,   too bad we wont make it at this rate


2 games left to attend.   *sigh*    waiting for the next season can be painful


----------



## b0rt (Mar 27, 2011)

Leafs are finished. 7 pts back and Buffalo keeps winning. Well, it was a great run, I'll definately expect to see them in the playoffs next year though. even though the East could get really competitive and be a race of 12 teams possibly next year.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 27, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> not bad.   I got season tickets for the Stars myself,   too bad we wont make it at this rate



Oh, I don't know, I think Dallas could still squeak in. Chicago's missing Sharp and I really don't envy the rest of their schedule. Whereas the next 4 games for the Stars are tough but the last 4 should be a cakewalk.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 27, 2011)

i want Chicago to miss now and Calgary get in. 

I just, of the teams left in the West race DO NOT wanna see Chiacgo get in.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Mar 28, 2011)

b0rt said:


> NHL, NHL board of governors, NHLPA > Cherry's opinion
> 
> Cherry is ridiculously old school. he can't accept the simple fact that the game has changed tremendously the past number of years.
> 
> ...



Are you implying Don Cherry is ridiculous? The NHL are the ones being ridiculous here, Cherry knows what's best for hockey and Bettman doesn't even no squat about it. I'm happy they didn't ban fighting hockey, if they did the NHL would've been in serious trouble, they gonna provoke the fans including myself, because fighting is part of hockey for so many decades and Don Cherry supports fighting. 

Are you saying am I a sadist? How dare you!! Are you trying to provoke me buster? The players would've been safer if they use old equipment and the NHL would've listen to Don Cherry it's an opinion (which I don't believe in), it's a suggestion. What part of THAT don't you people understand huh? How about this how many concussions happened like let's say before Gary Bettman became commisioner? Let's see you find the fact jack.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 28, 2011)

Prince of Pop said:


> Are you implying Don Cherry is ridiculous? The NHL are the ones being ridiculous here, Cherry knows what's best for hockey and Bettman doesn't even no squat about it. I'm happy they didn't ban fighting hockey, if they did the NHL would've been in serious trouble, they gonna provoke the fans including myself, because fighting is part of hockey for so many decades and Don Cherry supports fighting.
> 
> Are you saying am I a sadist? How dare you!! Are you trying to provoke me buster? The players would've been safer if they use old equipment and the NHL would've listen to Don Cherry it's an opinion (which I don't believe in), it's a suggestion. What part of THAT don't you people understand huh? How about this how many concussions happened like let's say before Gary Bettman became commisioner? Let's see you find the fact jack.



 a damn cherry ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

You do realize you are referring to a xenophobic, colorblind, crotchity, son of a bitch.  he is almost always wrong.  Personally I would love to see Ovechkin kick his ass.

**


----------



## b0rt (Mar 28, 2011)

Cherry's disrespectful too. should heard that shit he said about Russian and French players. lets just say it wasn't coo.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 29, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> a damn cherry ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> You do realize you are referring to a xenophobic, colorblind, crotchity, son of a bitch.  he is almost always wrong.  Personally I would love to see Ovechkin kick his ass.



Hey but them Canadian kids they still that's a real that role player what's it that guy he really knows how to check and that the uh the equipment you that guy's got swagger the Leafs and they're ruining Bieska and them lousy Euros why didn't you sign I was right.

Uh Don we're running out of time.

You dummy the Russkis and that there Bobby Orr the player who Bruins and real Canadian talent best in the world and need to sign that kid I was right listen to me the Leafs Brian Burke and let them fight.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Mar 29, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> a damn cherry ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> You do realize you are referring to a xenophobic, colorblind, crotchity, son of a bitch.  he is almost always wrong.  Personally I would love to see Ovechkin kick his ass.
> 
> **





b0rt said:


> Cherry's disrespectful too. should heard that shit he said about Russian and French players. lets just say it wasn't coo.



F off, I really don't give a damn what you say about Don Cherry, that just shows you take the idiots decision for the NHL. And for the record, you're the ones who are wrong and the idiot board of govenors, they're wrong and Gary Bettman is 100% wrong. God, why am I being surrounded by a bunch of idiots?


----------



## b0rt (Mar 29, 2011)

dude u need to take a mytol.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Mar 29, 2011)

Piss off


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 29, 2011)

the main problem for the NHL is the officiating.  

it gets worse every year.    Ive had to endure lots of crappy reffing while attending games,    even non calls that would have penalized our team:  Langenbrunner hit from behind against the Sharks

Colin Campbell's emails are evidence enough that its been corrupt


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 29, 2011)

Prince of Pop said:


> F off, I really don't give a damn what you say about Don Cherry, that just shows you take the idiots decision for the NHL. And for the record, you're the ones who are wrong and the idiot board of govenors, they're wrong and Gary Bettman is 100% wrong. God, why am I being surrounded by a bunch of idiots?



Well I am not physically near you so to imply I am surrounding you in any way is wrong.

Also even cherry fans freely admit the guy is more entertaining then sane need I remind you of the don cherry comments on the dominik hasek/jim kelley disagreement.  He was pretty wrong on that one too


----------



## Prince of Pop (Mar 30, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> the main problem for the NHL is the officiating.
> 
> it gets worse every year.    Ive had to endure lots of crappy reffing while attending games,    even non calls that would have penalized our team:  Langenbrunner hit from behind against the Sharks
> 
> Colin Campbell's emails are evidence enough that its been corrupt



I heard about Campbell's email, I say he deseverved it, he's corrupted in my eyes, I hated him since 2002 and I want him gone.



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Well I am not physically near you so to imply I am surrounding you in any way is wrong.
> 
> Also even cherry fans freely admit the guy is more entertaining then sane need I remind you of the don cherry comments on the dominik hasek/jim kelley disagreement.  He was pretty wrong on that one too



Do I look like I care about his comments? No, I really don't care about that.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 30, 2011)

so PoP... u pretty much hate everything about hockey other than Cherry & the Bruins, correct?


----------



## Jade (Mar 31, 2011)

Conversation seems wonderful .

Anyone see the cut Shawn Thorton suffered against the Blackhawks.
[YOUTUBE]R77kb0mwEpE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## b0rt (Mar 31, 2011)

didn't see it live but yea thats a nasty gash for sure. gotta feel fortunate that it wasn't his eye. otherwise that would've been beyond brutal.

amazing part is don't think he'll miss a game... one hell of a tough dude for sure.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Mar 31, 2011)

b0rt said:


> so PoP... u pretty much hate everything about hockey other than Cherry & the Bruins, correct?



Shut up. You just wanna provoke me.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 31, 2011)

Aurora said:


> Conversation seems wonderful .
> 
> Anyone see the cut Shawn Thorton suffered against the Blackhawks.
> [YOUTUBE]R77kb0mwEpE[/YOUTUBE]



There was actually a Blackhawk who was chirping at Thornton while he was skating to the bench with blood pouring off of his face.

I mean come on.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 31, 2011)

Prince of Pop said:


> Shut up. You just wanna provoke me.



Nah, I used to play hockey so all I did a few pages back was counter ur thought process on a few topics.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 1, 2011)

Canucks clinched the President's Trophy tonight.

most goals for (253)
least goals against (177)
#1 power play (24.7%)
#1 penalty kill (86.6%)

Could be the first team in league history to finish at number 1 in all of these stats. Even just #1 in PP and PK hasn't been done since the 40s.

Plus Daniel Sedin is leading the Art Ross and by extension probably the Hart race, so he and Henrik could be the first brothers ever to both win both trophies. Plus Kesler's a shoe-in for the Selke and Luongo is probably getting the third Vezina nomination (behind Thomas and Rinne obviously).

This has been a wonderful season 

...and I'm reaaaally hoping this translates into playoff success (probably getting Vancouver-Chicago III in the first round )


----------



## b0rt (Apr 1, 2011)

or Anaheim.


----------



## Tools (Apr 1, 2011)

Congrats to Vancouver. 

I'd much rather see the Blackhawks vs. Canucks in the first round- it would be interesting. Vancouver may have the upperhand in many categories but the Blackhawks have the mentally factor. 

Only nine days left in the NHL regular season! We gonna make a playoff pool?


----------



## b0rt (Apr 1, 2011)

we should have one of some sort.


----------



## Tools (Apr 1, 2011)

Last year we had predicting series, maybe this year we can add player pool.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 1, 2011)

yea I'm for that. pick series and X games to Y sorta thing.


----------



## Tools (Apr 1, 2011)

Pretty much what we did last year. Worked pretty well but from what I can see, it stopped after the semi-finals.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 1, 2011)

I'd love to have a pool again, especially with a player pool. I'm worried we won't get enough people though, this thread is less active than last season.



Tools said:


> I'd much rather see the Blackhawks vs. Canucks in the first round- it would be interesting. Vancouver may have the upperhand in many categories but the Blackhawks have the mentally factor.


That's the thing, as a fan for me it's both exciting and nerve-wracking.

First of all, Vancouver _should_ win that series, since talent-wise Chicago's a hollow shell of what it was last year. But I'm sure Chicago is still more than capable of getting under their skin.

If Vancouver won the series it would be a big mental hurdle to cross. But if they lost to Chicago in the first round...I wouldn't know where to go from there. It would be way too devastating to go out to the same team three years in a row.

Still I'll take Chicago over Anaheim any day. They match up pretty poorly against the Ducks honestly.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 2, 2011)

b0rt said:


> Nah, I used to play hockey so all I did a few pages back was counter ur thought process on a few topics.



HA! Well I'm sorry, but that's not helping.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 2, 2011)

Burke's quick rebuild is making me orgasm every day. It's incredible what he has done in such little time, and making the leafs a cup contender in the future. 

#1 C: Zajac has regressed to a 40-50 point guy this year, even Grabovski could eclipse his career highs.
#1 Goalie: Broodeur has not looked the same this year and has shown signs of decline, Reimer is doing better and is only 23. 

Their defense is downright atrocious, Leaf's Defense are doing a bit better though. 

Montreal is being flat out shit at the moment, the only reason why they were doing so good in the past was because of Price. The only reason to cheer them now is getting out of the playoffs in the first round, Price, and Subban. They have no future.

What I predict next year:
Leafs make it to the playoffs, Devils and Habs are lottery bound. 


But hey, if the Leafs had 22 point Seguin this season, they probably would have made the Playoffs already.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 2, 2011)

EspíritudePantera said:


> Montreal is being flat out shit at the moment, the only reason why they were doing so good in the past was because of Price. The only reason to cheer them now is getting out of the playoffs in the first round, Price, and Subban. They have no future.
> 
> What I predict next year:
> Leafs make it to the playoffs, Devils and Habs are lottery bound.
> ...



I agree with you on Montreal, to me it's a "serves them right for whining about the Chara debacle", I'm still hoping the they don't face the Bruins in the playoffs, I still refuse to watch them go at each others throats, because it'll kill me.


----------



## Tools (Apr 2, 2011)

You get mad at every hit towards Boston do you?


----------



## Jade (Apr 3, 2011)

Fuck Montreal. Bring on April 14th(I think...) if the seeding stays the same. Let the bitching between both cities reach a new high .


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm guessing that yeah, Montreal holds at 6th.

Boston vs. Montreal XXXIII coming up.

I can smell the vitriol in the air already.


----------



## Tools (Apr 3, 2011)

Aurora said:


> Fuck Montreal. Bring on April 14th(I think...) if the seeding stays the same. Let the bitching between both cities reach a new high .



And this year it'll actually be a contest! 

Montreal vs Boston would be the highlight of the first round! Bring it on!


----------



## b0rt (Apr 3, 2011)

3 pts back, and why must Carolina face Buffalo again? Seems to me they played at least 4 times now since Febuary.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 3, 2011)

Tools said:


> You get mad at every hit towards Boston do you?



Honestly yes, every time Montreal defeats Boston, I get into a huge hissy fit over it.



Aurora said:


> Fuck Montreal. Bring on April 14th(I think...) if the seeding stays the same. Let the bitching between both cities reach a new high .



Montreal does most of the b*****g, they're such big whiney babies, just because they're 24-time Stanley Cup Champions still they get on my nerves.



The Big Mumbo said:


> I'm guessing that yeah, Montreal holds at 6th.
> 
> Boston vs. Montreal XXXIII coming up.
> 
> I can smell the vitriol in the air already.



Screw Boston vs Montreal, I'm through watching them go at it. You guys can watch it all you want, but count me out.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 3, 2011)

Speculation:

Assuming ONLY that the Rangers lose today in Philly and the outcome of the Buffalo/Carolina game is a regulation victory for either team, what would be the better outcome of the Buffalo/Carolina game? What is the better situation to be in at this point?

a) Buffalo beats Carolina; three points out of a playoff spot, one spot to fight for with two other teams?

7. Buffalo 90
8. NYR 87
9. Carolina 86
10. Toronto 84 .. all even games played

Or

b) Carolina beats Buffalo; four points out of a playoff spot, two spots to fight for with three other teams?

7. Carolina 88
8. Buffalo 88
9. NYR 87
10. Toronto 84 .. all even games played

A Carolina win would keep the playoff pack closer together and would give us (Leafs) an extra spot to keep battling for, but Carolina has now won 3 in a row and I think that a loss today would really cool them off and work out for the better. 

Obviously this is just pure speculation as to which situation would be better to be in, and there very may be an overtime finish today AND the Rangers could still beat Philidelphia, but ideally, what does everyone think the better outcome is?


----------



## b0rt (Apr 3, 2011)

Rangers HAVE to lose and the Buffalo/Carolina game cannot go into OT.

I gotta go for Buffalo today, would seem more logical and beneficial for the Leafs.


----------



## IBU (Apr 3, 2011)

The fact that Edmonton beat Vancouver made me laugh. Lets hope for Vancouver's sake this is not sign of things to come.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 3, 2011)

Rangers won. damm.

now my opinions changed.. for Leafs' sake, Carolina must beat Buffalo!!

In regulation.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 3, 2011)

To Toronto's credit, their usual late-season push had always long fizzled out by now.

The first spot in the East is coming down to the wire, the Flyers and Capitals now have identical records.



IBU said:


> The fact that Edmonton beat Vancouver made me laugh. Lets hope for Vancouver's sake this is not sign of things to come.



Vancouver took the night off because the game didn't mean anything, I wouldn't read into it much. They had gone 12-1-0 before that, too.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 3, 2011)

Edmonton sucks. lol

Capitals _should_ get the 1st seed, imo.

Leafs still got a shot, I'm only going year to year so I think going from 15th to where they are is a win, but the playoffs, yes are still a possibility.


----------



## Tools (Apr 4, 2011)

Last week of NHL regular season folks!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 4, 2011)

Going to 2 of the last 3 sabres game fucking score


----------



## Tools (Apr 4, 2011)

...Rangers were loosing 3-2 with only like 4 minutes left...then scored two goals in under a minute...now it's 4-3...The hell!


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 4, 2011)

Wtf are the Bruins doing? I mean WTF?

Oh, choke like they always do. Nothing new :

I'm a leafs fan


----------



## Tools (Apr 4, 2011)

I want to see Prince's reaction to this game!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 5, 2011)

going to the Stars/Jackets game today,  Stars/Avs on Thursday


gonna be huge.    glad the Guppies beat LA yesterday.   just gotta win to keep the chance alive


Hull, Moog and Lehtinen will be in the house giving autos.   first 200 people. Ill be in line!


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 5, 2011)

Tools said:


> I want to see Prince's reaction to this game!



Why the hell you wanna see my reaction, you know it's gonna kill me. Screw off


----------



## IBU (Apr 5, 2011)

EspíritudePantera said:


> Wtf are the Bruins doing? I mean WTF?
> 
> Oh, choke like they always do. Nothing new :
> 
> I'm a leafs fan



That is funny coming from a Leaf's fan. When is the last time they won the Cup. Oh yeah, 1967.

Furthermore, they have not even been in a final since then. Why then are Leaf's fans so obnoxious?


----------



## Tools (Apr 5, 2011)

Prince of Pop said:


> Why the hell you wanna see my reaction, you know it's gonna kill me. Screw off



I know it'll kill you, you just always have great rants when the bruins do something bad. don't think you've ever praised them haha. 

Playoffs is gonna be great with you


----------



## IBU (Apr 5, 2011)

b0rt said:


> Edmonton sucks. lol
> 
> Capitals _should_ get the 1st seed, imo.
> 
> Leafs still got a shot, I'm only going year to year so I think going from 15th to where they are is a win, but the playoffs, yes are still a possibility.



Edmonton does suck this year. Vancouver should be absolutely embarassed that they lost to what in effect is an AHL team.

Yes, I agree that Vancouver took the night off so to speak, but that just shows something about the team. That is they lack self-respect to a certain regard.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 5, 2011)

IBU said:


> That is funny coming from a Leaf's fan. When is the last time they won the Cup. Oh yeah, 1967.
> 
> Furthermore, they have not even been in a final since then. Why then are Leaf's fans so obnoxious?



Leafs fans are the loyalest fanbase in the NHL.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 5, 2011)

IBU said:


> Edmonton does suck this year. Vancouver should be absolutely embarassed that they lost to what in effect is an AHL team.
> 
> Yes, I agree that Vancouver took the night off so to speak, but that just shows something about the team. That is they lack self-respect to a certain regard.



What is this nonsense? I don't see how this is any worse or really that different from Detroit getting blown out 10-3 by St. Louis.

There's not a single team in the League that's "on" every night. Vancouver had been "on" for an entire month straight. But when Vancouver has an off-night then it's some sign of things to come. Come on. They've clearly been the most consistently good team in the League this season, I don't see how one bad night really means anything at all.


----------



## Tools (Apr 5, 2011)

b0rt said:


> Leafs fans are the loyalest fanbase in the NHL.



I would argue for montreal or Detroit as well.


----------



## IBU (Apr 5, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> What is this nonsense? I don't see how this is any worse or really that different from Detroit getting blown out 10-3 by St. Louis.
> 
> There's not a single team in the League that's "on" every night. Vancouver had been "on" for an entire month straight. But when Vancouver has an off-night then it's some sign of things to come. Come on. They've clearly been the most consistently good team in the League this season, I don't see how one bad night really means anything at all.



It doesn't show that any other team is better than them, or that they will not win the Cup, but it does show a weakness. 

It may be an acceptable weakness, and a weakness that is far less substantial than the weaknesses of others, but saying they had an off night is an explanation, but a weak one. The question is why did they have an off night?

We all know that all teams will have off nights, but why it happens in each team must be understood, otherwise you are left with the vacuous explanation that they just had an off night. 

The only time I even mentioned it being a sign of things to come was my joking post earlier in the thread where I said "I hope for Vancouver's sake this is not a sign of things to come." The fact that you got that I was saying that their loss was in fact a sign of things to come, shows that you were not reading my post very carefully, as my statement was merely stating that it would not be good for Vancouver if the loss were a sign of things to come. 

Canucks fans are hypersensitive as always. I think this comes with territory though of being a team that has never been completely successful in the playoffs.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 5, 2011)

off night games reminds me of my team:  Stars


they beat Detroit 3-1 in their season series,  beat the Pens, the Caps and Montreal


and yet have a real tough time against middle of the pack teams and lower.


and of course 0-4 against the best team  lol


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 5, 2011)

Tools said:


> I would argue for montreal or Detroit as well.


 LOL. Welcome to the Montreal fanbase:


----------



## Tools (Apr 5, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> LOL. Welcome to the Montreal fanbase:



You want me to see something or are you inviting me there?


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 5, 2011)

Leafs season in review:

- Kessel is still sniping at a steady clip and looks like a legitimate offensive threat on most nights, and it seems we may have found his large gritty left winger that heavily pursuits the puck in the offensive zone (Lupul). They just need a legit #1 Centre.

- Reimer. Do I really need to say much more? The kid has been fantastic, and if he can translate his game this year, into next season then this team has all the makings to be a legitimate playoff threat.

- Grabovski, Kulemin and Macarthur. All have been fantastic this year and this line almost single handedly carried this team early in the season. Even if Macarthur parts, Kulemin and Grabovski have grown together and have excellent chemistry and each others game compliments well.

- Phaneuf. His game after the allstar break absolutely took off. He mirrored his early days and looks like he's exactly what Burke had hoped he'd become. If he can bring this game next year, ohhhhh boy!

- Schenn, Gunnar, Aulie. Lets face it, after Kaberle and Beauchemin were moved...these youngesters really stepped up and looked like vets. Sure they had their off games, but these guys each played like Top 4 d-men in this league at a very very young age. Im absolutely salivating at a Phaneuf, Schenn, Aulie and Gunnarsson core.

- Kadri, Colborne, Frattin, Gardiner, Two 1st. Stock those cupboards Burkie, this team is being built for the present and the future!

The draft, the offseason, and next season + it's post-season (which the leafs are gonna make) is getting me siked much more for 2012.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 5, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Leafs season in review:
> 
> - Kessel is still sniping at a steady clip and looks like a legitimate offensive threat on most nights, and it seems we may have found his large gritty left winger that heavily pursuits the puck in the offensive zone (Lupul). They just need a legit #1 Centre.
> 
> ...



I think 3-30 goal scorers is huge and then a power forward like Lupul works well with any of them. (Kessel, Kulemin, Grabovski). Maybe one more top 6 guy and a vet would be nice to help out, but it doesn't even have to be anything huge.

I like the young defense to help Phaneuf and Schenn, especially like ya said Gunnarson and Aulie are good young D who should be good for years to come.

I like Kadri, even if his development is taking place, this guy I think can really be money in the shootout if they let him stay with the big club instead of AHL.

Reimer... speaks for itself. the guy is remarkable!!

I think 1 more top 6 guy and a vet is all they truly need to build around the young core and next year they should be able to contend for not only a playoff spot, but the division title!!


----------



## Tools (Apr 6, 2011)

Woohoo Canadiens clinch! Montreal vs. Boston series!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 6, 2011)

Tools said:


> Woohoo Canadiens clinch! Montreal vs. Boston series!



Carey Price 1
PK Subban 0


lolz     you see their victory collision?     Price totally won that one


got back from the Stars/Jackets game.    great 3-0 win.   got autographs from:  Gerald Diduk, Steve Duchesne, Brett Hull, Andy Moog, Jere Lehtinen, Bob Bassen, Landon Wilson, Steve Dykstra


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 6, 2011)

b0rt said:


> Leafs fans are the loyalest fanbase in the NHL.



Dont forget about us Sabres fans just down the road


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 6, 2011)

Tools said:


> I know it'll kill you, you just always have great rants when the bruins do something bad. don't think you've ever praised them haha.
> 
> Playoffs is gonna be great with you



I always praise the Bruins, why I say it'll kill because I know the Habs are just gonna keep on giving me hissy fits. Like my dad, I only care that they're gonna win the Cup this year for sure and I don't care and don't give a damn what anybody else say.



Tools said:


> Woohoo Canadiens clinch! Montreal vs. Boston series!



BOOO!!! I DON'T WANT THAT TO HAPPEN!!! I ALREADY SAID REFUSE TO SEE IT!!!


----------



## Tools (Apr 6, 2011)

Nah it'll happen. And it'll be an awesome series.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 6, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Dont forget about us Sabres fans just down the road



yeah, Sabres fans are really good too.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 7, 2011)

Tools said:


> Nah it'll happen. And it'll be an awesome series.



It's not gonna be awesome, it's been causing me too much anger! Fine watch it all you want. I don't care. I still refuse to watch them go at it again.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 7, 2011)

thats lol-worthy. I mean think about what u said. r u handicapp??


----------



## Tools (Apr 7, 2011)

So we gonna get a mod to organize the playoff challenge?


----------



## b0rt (Apr 7, 2011)

I should be a Mod and I'll do it!!


----------



## Tools (Apr 7, 2011)

Just for that reason- you should become a Mod!


----------



## b0rt (Apr 8, 2011)

I think I'll PM the admin to see. never know I guess.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 8, 2011)

lol dont get your hopes up

just PM a mod in this section and ask


----------



## b0rt (Apr 8, 2011)

doesn't hurt to ask. 

if no then no if yes then sweet.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 8, 2011)

b0rt said:


> thats lol-worthy. I mean think about what u said. r u handicapp??



You better watch yourself mister, it's not a laughing about what I say. I know what I'm talking about, I can still watch the playoffs, but I refuse to see Boston vs Montreal if it happens, for which I hope not. 

Don't you ever, ever EVER provoke me again.


----------



## IBU (Apr 8, 2011)

My hopes for the playoffs are that any team but Vancouver or Philadelphia wins.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 8, 2011)

Prince of Pop said:


> You better watch yourself mister, it's not a laughing about what I say. I know what I'm talking about, I can still watch the playoffs, but I refuse to see Boston vs Montreal if it happens, for which I hope not.
> 
> Don't you ever, ever EVER provoke me again.



u threatened me twice in one post. wow.


----------



## Mael (Apr 8, 2011)

b0rt said:


> u threatened me twice in one post. wow.



He's autistic...and no I'm not flaming.

That's why.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 8, 2011)

b0rt said:


> u threatened me twice in one post. wow.



It's not a threat! It's a warning.



Mael said:


> He's autistic...and no I'm not flaming.
> 
> That's why.



Thanks for defending me. He should learn to keep his big mouth shut about me.


----------



## Tools (Apr 8, 2011)

Ok ok- let's just all calm down and talk about the final three playoff spots in the East. 

Rangers are out, Hurricanes are in.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 8, 2011)

I think the Rangers will be out too and I now think Carolina does get the 8th seed.

I also could see Dallas overtaking Chicago for 8th as well.


----------



## Tools (Apr 8, 2011)

Yah but I'd much rather see Vancouver vs Chicago then vs Dallas.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 8, 2011)

that could be a potential beast slayin so to speak. Chicago realy could beat Vancouver in a series but Dallas I doubt could win more than 2.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 8, 2011)

Tools said:


> Ok ok- let's just all calm down and talk about the final three playoff spots in the East.
> 
> Rangers are out, Hurricanes are in.



I don't know. If the Rangers just win their last game, they clinch, and it's against the Devils. The Canes have to beat both the Thrashers and the Lightning (more than possible) but then still hope the Rangers lose, or that Buffalo loses both of its games. The Canes lose a tiebreaker with either of those two teams.

So I think the Rangers will hold on to that last spot, and Buffalo will probably stay seventh.

The West is a little more open. Dallas is on the doorstep, two points back, and their last two games are against the Avs and the Wild, so there's no reason for them to lose either of them. Meanwhile Chicago has to play Detroit twice, and Anaheim has to play LA twice, so neither of them have it easy. Plus there's the possibility of Nashville or Phoenix crashing out of their playoff spots but I doubt it.


----------



## Tools (Apr 8, 2011)

Man I am so pump for the playoffs.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 8, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> I don't know. If the Rangers just win their last game, they clinch, and it's against the Devils. The Canes have to beat both the Thrashers and the Lightning (more than possible) but then still hope the Rangers lose, or that Buffalo loses both of its games. The Canes lose a tiebreaker with either of those two teams.
> 
> So I think the Rangers will hold on to that last spot, and Buffalo will probably stay seventh.
> 
> The West is a little more open. Dallas is on the doorstep, two points back, and their last two games are against the Avs and the Wild, so there's no reason for them to lose either of them. Meanwhile Chicago has to play Detroit twice, and Anaheim has to play LA twice, so neither of them have it easy. Plus there's the possibility of Nashville or Phoenix crashing out of their playoff spots but I doubt it.



I'll just say for the West that I think it'll go Nashville, Phoenix, LA for 4,5,6 Anaheim 7th and CHI/DAL 8 & 9

Chicago is also beating Dteroit 3-0 right now.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 8, 2011)

I feel bad about Calgary not making the playoffs, they tried so hard. Say which channels are you gonna watch the playoffs preferably? I prefer CBC over TSN in Canada.


----------



## Tools (Apr 8, 2011)

Well I really don't like the announcer when Montreal is playing on TSN. I watch a good chunk of my Habs game on RDS. Then depending on which channel has which game I don't really care. 

I'll check on NHL what channel is showing what game.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 9, 2011)

If it's the way it was last year, CBC gets the first two choices of playoff series with Canadian teams in them, and then TSN gets any other ones. Since there's only two Canadian teams in it this year I think CBC's carrying both. Then they divide up the rest of the series however.

Even though CBC's carrying the Vancouver series I think I prefer TSN's coverage. CBC ain't what it used to be. Jim Hughson's great though...he's kind of a homer but it's the right way 

I messed up with the Rangers. They have more wins than the Canes, but I forgot they don't count shootout wins, so actually the Canes win a tiebreaker between the two teams. So yeah the Canes have the inside track now.

All the bubble teams won tonight. Anaheim and Phoenix both clinched. It'll be a nail-biter on Sunday between Chicago and Dallas making it. If Chicago loses in regulation and Dallas wins in reg. or a shootout, then it comes down to season record against each other, and Dallas won that. So we're talking right down to the wire here. And the crazy part is that Chicago could actually still finish 6th.


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2011)

Philly needs to win against the iles to get atleast 2nd


----------



## Juub (Apr 9, 2011)

Anybody thinks the Canucks are in for another choke job?


----------



## Tools (Apr 9, 2011)

I think they are. But Big Mumbo will state otherwise. 

Important games today:
Tampa Bay at Carolina - Carolina: win and you're in
Montreal at Toronto/Buffalo at Columbus - Battle for sixth place in the east (hoping Montreal for series against Boston)


----------



## Juub (Apr 9, 2011)

I wanted Montreal to finish 8th and face Washington. I don't want yet another series against the Bruins(3rd in 4 years) and let's just say I want to part of Philadelphia. They better keep the 6th place if they plan on going further than the first round.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 9, 2011)

Tools said:


> Well I really don't like the announcer when Montreal is playing on TSN. I watch a good chunk of my Habs game on RDS. Then depending on which channel has which game I don't really care.
> 
> I'll check on NHL what channel is showing what game.



You mean Gord Miller or Pierre McGuire?



The Big Mumbo said:


> If it's the way it was last year, CBC gets the first two choices of playoff series with Canadian teams in them, and then TSN gets any other ones. Since there's only two Canadian teams in it this year I think CBC's carrying both. Then they divide up the rest of the series however.
> 
> Even though CBC's carrying the Vancouver series I think I prefer TSN's coverage. CBC ain't what it used to be. Jim Hughson's great though...he's kind of a homer but it's the right way
> 
> ...



Since you prefer TSN over CBC, I have nothing but respect your choice, of course I'm more a CBC hockey kind of guy. The Hockey Theme sux now that TSN owns the theme, I don't mind what CBC is currently using, but I like the Hockey Theme on CBC the best. I always love watching the Bruins on CBC, which reminds me I'm watching the game this afternoon.



Juub said:


> I wanted Montreal to finish 8th and face Washington. I don't want yet another series against the Bruins(3rd in 4 years) and let's just say I want to part of Philadelphia. They better keep the 6th place if they plan on going further than the first round.



My sentiment, exactly. I never wanted Montreal and Boston to go at it, because I know these big whiners in Montreal are gonna broke hell a lot loose anyways.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 9, 2011)

some more additional things here.

PIT win + PHI loss or OT means Pittsburgh finishes 2nd, Philly gets 4th.
Tampa Bay is locked in at 5th and Boston is locked in at 3rd.

again Buffalo win + MTL loss or OT means Buffalo jumps to 6th and faces the Bruins in the 1st round and MTL would face either PIT or PHI.

Rangers need to win combined with Carolina loss or OT to get 8th. Either or faces Caps cuz Caps clinched 1st in the Eastern Conference.

now for the West... I'll post later.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 9, 2011)

Rangers won, now it's all on Carolina. Carolina wins today or they're out. They're playing Tampa so it probably won't be easy.


Tools said:


> I think they are. But Big Mumbo will state otherwise.


I'm not denying they could choke this year. That's not what I have a problem with, it's this idea that they're a team that always chokes, which is a myth.

Can't say anything about the future though. Of course it's possible they could go out first round this year, especially if they're playing the Ducks.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 9, 2011)

Tim Thomas beaten Dominik Hasek's save percentage record of .938% today. I also heard that Tuuka Rask will start tomorrow when the Bruins are playing against New Jersey.


----------



## Jade (Apr 9, 2011)

Prince of Pop said:


> Tim Thomas beaten Dominik Hasek's save percentage record of .938% today. I also heard that Tuuka Rask will start tomorrow when the Bruins are playing against New Jersey.


Yup, Rask is starting tomorrow.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 9, 2011)

Thomas' record-breaking achievement is absolutely insane. I remember how high his save percentage was back in December or January, and then it was shocking. The fact that he's maintained it is nuts.

The guy's been a monster all season, playing great from start to finish. Congrats to him.


----------



## Jade (Apr 9, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Thomas' record-breaking achievement is absolutely insane. I remember how high his save percentage was back in December or January, and then it was shocking. The fact that he's maintained it is nuts.
> 
> The guy's been a monster all season, playing great from start to finish. Congrats to him.


Yeah it is insane. Still doesn't help that alot people didn't want him to succeed this year. He's a huge reason why the Bruins are in the position they're in.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 9, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Thomas' record-breaking achievement is absolutely insane. I remember how high his save percentage was back in December or January, and then it was shocking. The fact that he's maintained it is nuts.
> 
> The guy's been a monster all season, playing great from start to finish. Congrats to him.





Aurora said:


> Yeah it is insane. Still doesn't help that alot people didn't want him to succeed this year. He's a huge reason why the Bruins are in the position they're in.



Yeah and that's not all, he's the new Mr. Zero, because he broke Frank Brimsek's old record for a shutout streak.


----------



## Tools (Apr 9, 2011)

Prince of Pop said:


> You mean Gord Miller or Pierre McGuire?


 McGuire does get on my nerves but the announcers always seem to say negative things towards Montreal. RDS on the other focuses on Montreal and sometime praises them but bashes them when they're not good. 



The Big Mumbo said:


> I'm not denying they could choke this year. That's not what I have a problem with, it's this idea that they're a team that always chokes, which is a myth.



Well now it's become a mental thing. Sure Chicago may have been better years past but you can't deny the stress factor facing the Hawks.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 9, 2011)

looks like Carolina's out now and Rangesr are in at 8th.

So Caps/Rangers is official so far.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 9, 2011)

East (OFFICIAL)

#1 Washington Capitals vs #8 NY Rangers
#2 Philadelphia FLyers vs #7 Buffalo Sabres
#3 Boston Bruins vs #6 Montreal Canadiens
#4 Pittsburgh Penguins vs #5 Tampa Bay Lightning

West pending...


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2011)

Awesome my flyboys are doing well


----------



## Tools (Apr 9, 2011)

Yup those are some good looking match ups!


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 10, 2011)

Ooh. I'm really excited about the Boston/Montreal series for obvious reasons, but the Penguins/Lightning has the potential to be really great too.

Meanwhile none of the series are decided in the West yet, lol.

The Ducks are about to beat the Kings, and in doing so will jump all the way from seventh into fourth. And that is how tight it is.

The Ducks are becoming a real threat, they're a proven playoff team. Goaltending's the only question really.


----------



## Juub (Apr 10, 2011)

Boston and Montreal. 3rd time in three years. I know it's probably the greatest rivalry in hockey but Jesus am I getting sick of seeing these two teams go at it.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 10, 2011)

Juub said:


> Boston and Montreal. 3rd time in three years. I know it's probably the greatest rivalry in hockey but Jesus am I getting sick of seeing these two teams go at it.



yeah.   it does get stale after many years


well.  my team is the last to rely on another.    though the momentum is really out of the Wings hands with Zetterberg out.    

Im hoping Chicago loses to the Wings and my Stars win today.   

but if the Wings lose,   Im guessing they will be an early playoff exit at this rate.   then Ill root for the East this year

whats crazy is,  if the Stars and Hawks win,   the Stars will have the most points ever in the history to not make the playoffs.    totally crazy

I think the OT point should be lost(for the losing team) unless a team survives and makes the shootout.       longer overtime too(10 mins).   4 on 4 then 3 on 3 halfway


----------



## Tools (Apr 10, 2011)

Juub said:


> Boston and Montreal. 3rd time in three years. I know it's probably the greatest rivalry in hockey but Jesus am I getting sick of seeing these two teams go at it.



I don't mind it. I mean two years ago the Bruins crushed the Habs. The series before that was more interesting. But this year is different- the regular season emotions between those two teams are crazy.


----------



## Tools (Apr 10, 2011)

If the playoffs start Wednesday, we should probably get a prediction thread up by tomorrow or even a sign up thread by tonight.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 10, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> The Ducks are becoming a real threat, they're a proven playoff team. Goaltending's the only question really.



Depends if Jonas Hiller is healthy enough to play effectively in the playoffs.

but the Ducks got a mean top line of Perry-Getzlaf-Ryan though. might be the best in the league right now that top line I mean.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 10, 2011)

Tools said:


> If the playoffs start Wednesday, we should probably get a prediction thread up by tomorrow or even a sign up thread by tonight.



if someone could make that predictions thread, that'd be sweet!!


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 10, 2011)

Tools said:


> McGuire does get on my nerves but the announcers always seem to say negative things towards Montreal. RDS on the other focuses on Montreal and sometime praises them but bashes them when they're not good.



My dad doesn't like McGuire either, as for Montreal receiving negative comments, that's what they get for feeding the media the incident and dragging the authorities into the mess. Big Whiners!



b0rt said:


> East (OFFICIAL)
> 
> #1 Washington Capitals vs #8 NY Rangers
> #2 Philadelphia FLyers vs #7 Buffalo Sabres
> ...



NO!!!


Juub said:


> Boston and Montreal. 3rd time in three years. I know it's probably the greatest rivalry in hockey but Jesus am I getting sick of seeing these two teams go at it.



Me too, I refuse to see them go at it anyways. I'm done with it



Tools said:


> I don't mind it. I mean two years ago the Bruins crushed the Habs. The series before that was more interesting. But this year is different- the regular season emotions between those two teams are crazy.



It's more than crazy, it's HELL!!! Montreal are just gonna keep booing, crucify Chara and throw litter and if were in Montreal I just wanna spit and punch right there faces.


----------



## Tools (Apr 10, 2011)

b0rt said:


> if someone could make that predictions thread, that'd be sweet!!



Do we need a mod to do it?


----------



## b0rt (Apr 10, 2011)

I can make it, but I wanna wait a couple hours to see the West matchups and I'll make the thread as soon as I know the West matchups.

Speaking of West the 4 top seeds (VAN, SJ, DET, ANA) are 1,2,3,4 lockins is just now to see who ends up 5,6,7,8.


----------



## Tools (Apr 10, 2011)

Wait till the schedule is announced on NHL I'd say. 

I want Chicago to loose and Dallas to loose so we get to see Chicago vs Vancouver in the first round.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 10, 2011)

Tools said:


> Wait till the schedule is announced on NHL I'd say.
> 
> I want Chicago to loose and Dallas to loose so we get to see Chicago vs Vancouver in the first round.



Stars are 3-0 against Minny this year.    Wings hanging on 4-3 now.

Edit:  Wings won.    up the the Stars now


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 10, 2011)

West:
(1) Vancouver Canucks vs. Chicago or Dallas
(2) San Jose Sharks vs. (7) Los Angeles Kings
(3) Detroit Red Wings vs. (6) Phoenix Coyotes
(4) Anaheim Ducks vs. (5) Nashville Predators

Some interesting match-ups there...Phoenix has a chance to get revenge on Detroit for last year, and San Jose/LA could be fantastic.

I'd rather not see Vancouver/Chicago for a third year in a row...I actually wanted Chicago to win because a Chicago/Anaheim series would have been interesting as hell.

Dallas is playing with their lives on the line whereas Minny has been limping through the last stretch of the season, and Dallas has beaten Minny all season. So Dallas _should_ win, but you never know...and it has to be in regulation or OT. A shootout win will mean Dallas is out.

Can't believe it comes down to the very last NHL game of the season.


----------



## Tools (Apr 10, 2011)

Dallas looses!

Vancouver vs. Chicago
San Jose vs LA
Detroit vs Phoenix
Anaheim vs Nashville

Washington vs New York R
Philadelphia vs Buffalo
Boston vs Montreal
Pittsburgh vs Tampa Bay


----------



## WakaFlocka (Apr 10, 2011)

FUCK THE NUCKS


----------



## b0rt (Apr 10, 2011)

wow what a heartbreaker for Stars fans. I wanted to see them get in over CHicago too.

so now the West is set as in a few posts above.

Now all we gotta do is wait till Wednesday.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 10, 2011)

Dammit Dallas  

Talk about the same series every year


----------



## b0rt (Apr 10, 2011)

I  know thats becoming quite the rivalry...


----------



## Tools (Apr 10, 2011)

2011 EASTERN CONFERENCE QUARTERFINALS
SERIES A 	
#1 		vs. 		#8
	Network
Wednesday, April 13 	at Washington, 7:30 p.m. 	TBA
Friday, April 15 	at Washington, 7:30 p.m. 	TBA
Sunday, April 17 	at New York, 3:00 p.m. 	TBA
Wednesday, April 20 	at New York, 7:00 p.m. 	TBA
*Saturday, April 23 	at Washington, 3:00 p.m. 	TBA
*Monday, April 25 	at New York, TBD 	TBA
*Wednesday, April 27 	at Washington, TBD 	TBA

SERIES B 	
#2 		vs. 		#7
	Network
Thursday, April 14 	at Philadelphia, 7:30 p.m. 	TBA
Saturday, April 16 	at Philadelphia, 5:00 p.m. 	TBA
Monday, April 18 	at Buffalo, 7:00 p.m. 	TBA
Wednesday, April 20 	at Buffalo, 7:30 p.m. 	TBA
*Friday, April 22 	at Philadelphia, 7:30 p.m. 	TBA
*Sunday, April 24 	at Buffalo, 3:00 p.m. 	TBA
*Tuesday, April 26 	at Philadelphia, TBD 	TBA

SERIES C 	
#3 		vs. 		#6
	Network
Thursday, April 14 	at Boston, 7:00 p.m. 	TBA
Saturday, April 16 	at Boston, 7:00 p.m. 	TBA
Monday, April 18 	at Montreal, 7:30 p.m. 	TBA
Thursday, April 21 	at Montreal, 7:00 p.m. 	TBA
*Saturday, April 23 	at Boston, 7:00 p.m. 	TBA
*Tuesday, April 26 	at Montreal, TBD 	TBA
*Wednesday, April 27 	at Boston, TBD 	TBA

SERIES D 	
#4 		vs. 		#5
	Network
Wednesday, April 13 	at Pittsburgh, 7:00 p.m. 	TBA
Friday, April 15 	at Pittsburgh, 7:00 p.m. 	TBA
Monday, April 18 	at Tampa Bay, 7:30 p.m. 	TBA
Wednesday, April 20 	at Tampa Bay, 7:30 p.m. 	TBA
*Saturday, April 23 	at Pittsburgh, TBD 	TBA
*Monday, April 25 	at Tampa Bay, TBD 	TBA
*Wednesday, April 27 	at Pittsburgh, TBD 	TBA

2011 WESTERN CONFERENCE QUARTERFINALS
SERIES E 	
#1 		vs. 		#8
	Network
Wednesday, April 13 	at Vancouver, 10:00 p.m. 	TBA
Friday, April 15 	at Vancouver, 10:00 p.m. 	TBA
Sunday, April 17 	at Chicago, 8:00 p.m. 	TBA
Tuesday, April 19 	at Chicago, 8:00 p.m. 	TBA
*Thursday, April 21 	at Vancouver, 10:00 p.m. 	TBA
*Sunday, April 24 	at Chicago, 8:00 p.m. 	TBA
*Tuesday, April 26 	at Vancouver, TBD 	TBA

SERIES F 	
#2 		vs. 		#7
	Network
Thursday, April 14 	at San Jose, 10:00 p.m. 	TBA
Saturday, April 16 	at San Jose, 10:00 p.m. 	TBA
Tuesday, April 19 	at Los Angeles, 10:30 p.m. 	TBA
Thursday, April 21 	at Los Angeles, 10:30 p.m. 	TBA
*Saturday, April 23 	at San Jose, 10:30 p.m. 	TBA
*Monday, April 25 	at Los Angeles, TBD 	TBA
*Wednesday, April 27 	at San Jose, TBD 	TBA

SERIES G 	
#3 		vs. 		#6
	Network
Wednesday, April 13 	at Detroit, 7:00 p.m. 	TBA
Saturday, April 16 	at Detroit, 1:00 p.m. 	TBA
Monday, April 18 	at Phoenix, 10:30 p.m. 	TBA
Wednesday, April 20 	at Phoenix, 10:30 p.m. 	TBA
*Friday, April 22 	at Detroit, 7:00 p.m. 	TBA
*Sunday, April 24 	at Phoenix, TBD 	TBA
*Wednesday, April 27 	at Detroit, TBD 	TBA

SERIES H 	
#4 		vs. 		#5
	Network
Wednesday, April 13 	at Anaheim, 10:30 p.m. 	TBA
Friday, April 15 	at Anaheim, 10:30 p.m. 	TBA
Sunday, April 17 	at Nashville, TBD 	TBA
Wednesday, April 20 	at Nashville, TBD 	TBA
*Friday, April 22 	at Anaheim, 10:00 p.m. 	TBA
*Sunday, April 24 	at Nashville, TBD 	TBA
*Tuesday, April 26 	at Anaheim, TBD 	TBA


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 11, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Dammit Dallas
> 
> Talk about the same series every year



we're just an owner,   less Langenbrunner and Woywitka, and some new defensemen from making it


44 wins is the magic number for next year


Stars need to go back to the Central.    the move to the Pacific was dumb


Hawks will get trashed for losing to Detroit and getting 8th. 

Im all for the East now(Pens/Caps/Tampa).    though Phoenix should win if it has to be West.    that would keep the team there   lolz


----------



## Heloves (Apr 11, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> we're just an owner,   less Langenbrunner and Woywitka, and some new defensemen from making it
> 
> 
> 44 wins is the magic number for next year
> ...



right because the last two years the Hawks haven't knocked out the Canucks from the playoffs  ...


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 11, 2011)

helovestowrite said:


> right because the last two years the Hawks haven't knocked out the Canucks from the playoffs  ...




you forget that the Hawks are totally different team than the last 2 years. 
and they have Turco on the roster


----------



## Heloves (Apr 11, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> you forget that the Hawks are totally different team than the last 2 years.
> and they have Turco on the roster



I don't know .. Kane and Sharp and Toews and Keith are still on this Hawks team , don't write them off ... I'm just saying don't be mad..next year Dallas will be even better ..I can say a 5th seed ..

If the Hawks get swept then..the Canucks are just monsters right now


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 11, 2011)

nah.  Im over it.   


Im just waiting for the Stars warehouse sale to open.   get me a blank jersey and have Jamie Benn put on it for my birthday


already have season tickets for next year.    moved down a bit to the glass up high.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't think that the Hawks will get swept but I do predict Vancouver to win the series in 6... possibly even 7 games.


----------



## IBU (Apr 11, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> you forget that the Hawks are totally different team than the last 2 years.
> and they have Turco on the roster



Last year they had Niemi on their roster and they won, which is impressive to say the least.....

Not saying they will win, but it is not like they had great goaltending last year or anything....


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 11, 2011)

Crawford's been pretty damn solid for Chicago so I don't think goaltending will be an issue. Niemi was solid enough last year so I don't think it's a big difference.

The biggest difference is depth. The same core is there, but they don't have those guys like Byfuglien, Ladd, Versteeg, and so on that made it practically impossible to contain all four lines at once. At least that's what I'm hoping.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 11, 2011)

I agree with Mumbo, Chicago has most of their top guys but depth is the ultimate key to playoff success.

which means Vancouver should go far and teams like Detroit, Washington with a lotta depth should do really well too.


----------



## WakaFlocka (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm not worried. Get ready to hear this a lot again Vancouver fans

[YOUTUBE]935CFnTt-iA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tools (Apr 11, 2011)

Time for some predictions!


----------



## b0rt (Apr 11, 2011)

how bout we just post our predictions here?

my predictions are:
Caps over Rangers in 6.
Flyers over Sabres in 7.
Canadiens over Bruins in 7.
Penguins over Lightning in 6.
Canucks over Blackhawks in 6.
Sharks over Kings in 4.
Redwings over Coyotes in 5.
Predators over Ducks in 7.


----------



## Tools (Apr 11, 2011)

I'll be even more precise. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



WSH vs NYR 
Game 1: WSH
Game 2: WSH
Game 3: NYR
Game 4: WSH
Game 5: NYR
Game 6: WSH
WSH in 6

PHI vs BUF
Game 1: BUF
Game 2: PHI
Game 3: PHI
Game 4: BUF
Game 5: BUF
Game 6: BUF
BUF in 6

PIT vs TBL
Game 1: TBL
Game 2: PIT
Game 3: TBL
Game 4: TBL
Game 5: PIT
Game 6: PIT
Game 7: TBL
TBL in 7

BOS vs MTL
Game 1: MTL
Game 2: BOS
Game 3: MTL
Game 4: BOS
Game 5: BOS
Game 6: MTL
Game 7: MTL
MTL in 7

VAN vs CHI
Game 1: VAN
Game 2: CHI
Game 3: CHI
Game 4: CHI
Game 5: VAN
Game 6: CHI
CHI in 6

SJS vs LAK
Game 1: SJS
Game 2: SJS
Game 3: LAK
Game 4: SJS
Game 5: SJS
SJS in 5

DET vs PHX
Game 1: DET
Game 2: PHX
Game 3: DET
Game 4: PHX
Game 5: PHX
Game 6: DET
Game 7: PHX
PHX in 7

ANA vs NSH
Game 1: ANA
Game 2: NSH
Game 3: ANA
Game 4: ANA
Game 5: NSH
Game 6: ANA
ANA in 6




Caps over Rangers in 6.
Sabres over Flyers in 6.
Canadiens over Bruins in 7.
Lightning over Penguins in 7.
Blackhawks over Canucks in 6.
Sharks over Kings in 5.
Coyotes over Redwings in 7.
Ducks over Predators in 6.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 12, 2011)

No predictions thread this year 

Capitals in 4
Sabres in 6
Bruins in 6
Penguins in 5

Canucks in 6
Kings in 7
Red Wings in 6
Ducks in 5

I'm always wrong with these things anyway


----------



## b0rt (Apr 12, 2011)

the one team I fully expect to lose in this first round has to be the Kings. bad matchup for them plus Kopitar is still on the shelf.


----------



## WakaFlocka (Apr 12, 2011)

I have no idea about predictions. but I'll give it a shot
Hawks over Nucks in 6 (based on personal bias)
Sharks over Kings in 4 
Wings in 7 again
Predators finally get to the second round in 6


Caps over Rangers in 7
Flyers in 5
Bruins in 7 (epic series cannot wait)
Lightning over Pens in 5


----------



## Tools (Apr 12, 2011)

b0rt said:


> the one team I fully expect to lose in this first round has to be the Kings. bad matchup for them plus Kopitar is still on the shelf.



Would be quite the upset if they won.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 12, 2011)

I can make a predictions thread, if you guys are interested in doing that again this year. I'm a little late, but I just got the job.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 12, 2011)

well.    just 2 seasons.   Marc Crawford is gone

Bring Back Hitch!   


anyone see the Devils win the draft lottery?    they move up from 8th pick to 4th.     Ottawa has to settle for 6th


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 12, 2011)

LOL AT NJD GETTING THE FIRST OVERALL OVER EDMONTON ^_^


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 12, 2011)

Caps over Rangers in 4.
Sabres over Flyers in 6.
Bruins over Canadiens in 6.
Penguins over Lightning in 5.
Canucks over Blackhawks in 6.
Sharks over Kings in 6.
Redwings over Coyotes in 7.
Ducks over Predators in 7.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 12, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> LOL AT NJD GETTING THE FIRST OVERALL OVER EDMONTON ^_^



lolz    Oilers still got #1


Devils could only move 4 spots


----------



## b0rt (Apr 12, 2011)

Jove said:


> I can make a predictions thread, if you guys are interested in doing that again this year. I'm a little late, but I just got the job.



Sweet. could you then?? :amazed


----------



## Tools (Apr 12, 2011)

Jove said:


> I can make a predictions thread, if you guys are interested in doing that again this year. I'm a little late, but I just got the job.



That would be awesome.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 13, 2011)

Here's my prediction.

*EASTERN CONFERENCE QUARTERFINALS*

*Washington Capitals vs NY Rangers*

Game 1: Washington
Game 2: Washington
Game 3: Washington
Game 4: Washington

*WASHINGTON 4 NY RANGERS 0*

*Philadelphia Flyers vs Buffalo Sabres*

Game 1: Buffalo
Game 2: Philadelphia
Game 3: Philadelphia
Game 4: Philadelphia
Game 5: Buffalo
Game 6: Philadephia

*PHILADELPHIA 4 BUFFALO 2*

*Boston Bruins vs Montreal Canadiens*

Game 1: Boston
Game 2: Boston
Game 3: Boston
Game 4: Boston

*BOSTON 4 MONTREAL 0*

*Tampa Bay Lightning vs Pittsburgh Penguins*

Game 1: Pittsburgh
Game 2: Pittsburgh
Game 3: Tampa Bay
Game 4: Tampa Bay
Game 5: Tampa Bay
Game 6: Pittsburgh
Game 7: Tampa Bay

*TAMPA BAY 4 PITTSBURGH 3*

*EASTERN CONFERENCE QUARTERFINALS*

*Vancouver Canucks vs Chicago Blackhawks*

Game 1: Vancouver
Game 2: Chicago
Game 3: Vancouver
Game 4: Vancouver
Game 5: Vancouver

*VANCOUVER 4 CHICAGO 1*

*San Jose Sharks vs Los Angeles Kings*

Game 1: Los Angeles
Game 2: San Jose 
Game 3: Los Angeles
Game 4: San Jose
Game 5: San Jose
Game 6: San Jose

*SAN JOSE 4 LOS ANGELES 2*

*Detroit Red Wings vs Phoenix Coyotes*

Game 1: Detroit
Game 2: Phoenix
Game 3: Phoenix
Game 4: Phoenix
Game 5: Detroit
Game 6: Detroit
Game 7: Detroit

*DETROIT 4 PHOENIX 3*

*Anaheim Ducks vs Nashville Predators*

Game 1: Anaheim
Game 2: Anaheim
Game 3: Nashville
Game 4: Anaheim
Game 5: Anaheim

*ANAHEIM 4 NASHVILLE 1*


----------



## b0rt (Apr 13, 2011)

oh and draft lottery, here are the teams if anyone's curious who got the top 5 draft picks for this year.

1. Edmonton
2. Colorado
3. Florida
4. New Jersey
5. NY Islanders


----------



## IBU (Apr 13, 2011)

b0rt said:


> oh and draft lottery, here are the teams if anyone's curious who got the top 5 draft picks for this year.
> 
> 1. Edmonton
> 2. Colorado
> ...



I really hope that Edmonton drafts Larsson, or if not him Zibanejad, as they need size, and defensemen or a centreman desperately. Nugent-Hopkins is another option but he lacks size and we have enough small to average size skilled forwards.

I will be a touch irritated if they take Landeskog because I think that drafting another winger, might not be the best idea.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 13, 2011)

I definately think that Larssen is the best draft option for them.

Nugent-Hopkins might be a better choice for Colorado who drafts 2nd though.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 13, 2011)

All made, guys:


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 13, 2011)

Tools, I moved your predictions into the Predictions thread. As soon as you can, I need you to make predictions beyond the game's you've predicted.

IE: If you had a series going 5 games, you still need to make predictions for games 6 and 7 to fill it out.


----------



## Juub (Apr 13, 2011)

Prince of Pop said:


> Here's my prediction.
> 
> *EASTERN CONFERENCE QUARTERFINALS*
> 
> ...


 You're aware New York tooled with the Capitals most of the season right? They're 3-1 against the Caps and scored 18 goals in these games to the Caps' 6. I don't think they'll necessarily beat the Caps, but giving Washington a sweep is a bit silly. Especially considering the Rangers have a much better goalie.

I also doubt Montreal gets swept by the Bruins. I'm not writing the Bruins off but they've always had hard time playing against Montreal. This team is questionable in the playoffs and they're mentally fragile. Chara is 0-5 in games 7 and nobody can forget the epic collapse last year as long as with the choke job they pulled at the end of the season when they let the Rangers come back from a 0-3 deficit. Montreal on the other hand is 3-0 in game 7 and they have good playoffs performers.

Again, I don't disagree with your winners but I strongly disagree with your sweeps. These two series are the least likely to see anybody get swept.


----------



## Jade (Apr 13, 2011)

24 hours .

I want to be enthusiastic...but these past 3 playoff appearances :sanji.


----------



## WakaFlocka (Apr 13, 2011)

So it Begins


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 13, 2011)

Aurora said:


> 24 hours .
> 
> I want to be enthusiastic...but these past 3 playoff appearances :sanji.


 Just choke against Phili again plz


----------



## IBU (Apr 13, 2011)

Go Caps! Nice shot by Semin for the winner tonight.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 14, 2011)

Good start for the Canucks tonight, hope they can keep it up. The confidence in rolling four lines shows the team's got depth, and they can win even when the Sedins aren't great, whereas Chicago was leaning very heavily on their top line. 

I'm surprised at the result in Anaheim. Perry was really losing his composure there, he'll need to get himself together or Anaheim's going to fall out of that series. 

Cannot wait for Montreal/Boston tomorrow.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 14, 2011)

nice win by the Pens


was amusing to see Kovalev tripped up and score right after


----------



## b0rt (Apr 14, 2011)

cant wait for that Boston/Montreal game tonight.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 14, 2011)

Juub said:


> You're aware New York tooled with the Capitals most of the season right? They're 3-1 against the Caps and scored 18 goals in these games to the Caps' 6. I don't think they'll necessarily beat the Caps, but giving Washington a sweep is a bit silly. Especially considering the Rangers have a much better goalie.
> 
> I also doubt Montreal gets swept by the Bruins. I'm not writing the Bruins off but they've always had hard time playing against Montreal. This team is questionable in the playoffs and they're mentally fragile. Chara is 0-5 in games 7 and nobody can forget the epic collapse last year as long as with the choke job they pulled at the end of the season when they let the Rangers come back from a 0-3 deficit. Montreal on the other hand is 3-0 in game 7 and they have good playoffs performers.
> 
> Again, I don't disagree with your winners but I strongly disagree with your sweeps. These two series are the least likely to see anybody get swept.



Do I look like I give a damn? No, so shut the hell up. Montreal's gonna ended being spanked like the last time, I mean Boston's gonna keep on scoring big goals on them anyways.


----------



## Juub (Apr 14, 2011)

Prince of Pop said:


> Do I look like I give a damn? No, so shut the hell up. Montreal's gonna ended being spanked like the last time, I mean Boston's gonna keep on scoring big goals on them anyways.


 What's your problem? I just stated why I disagreed with your picks and you act all defensive. Why did you bother listing your predictions if you don't give a damn? You also can't tell if Montreal's gonna lose or win. It's not a one-sided matchup. Last time Montreal was 8th and Boston was 1st.


----------



## IBU (Apr 14, 2011)

Juub said:


> What's your problem? I just stated why I disagreed with your picks and you act all defensive. Why did you bother listing your predictions if you don't give a damn? You also can't tell if Montreal's gonna lose or win. It's not a one-sided matchup. Last time Montreal was 8th and Boston was 1st.



Why would you bother arguing with him. He clearly is here to shout his opinion, but has no interest in justifying it to others.


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 14, 2011)

Missed out on predictions. :x

--

Watching my Flyers play. I love this time of the year.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 14, 2011)

Boston making Price look good.


----------



## Jade (Apr 14, 2011)

Frustration to put it likely is all I can say about tonight's game. The entire game Price had clear view of the puck and maybe on shots he had to work. The 1st line was invisible.


----------



## IBU (Apr 14, 2011)

Hiro said:


> Missed out on predictions. :x
> 
> --
> 
> Watching *my Flyers *play. I love this time of the year.



We are enemies now that I have discovered you are a Flyers fan.


----------



## Tools (Apr 14, 2011)

Montreal shutout Boston...AWESOME!


----------



## Sin (Apr 15, 2011)

Both of the favorites lost today =D

Go Canadiens!


----------



## willkenshin (Apr 15, 2011)

I hope Rangers can bounce back from the first game against the Capitals and tied this one up.


----------



## Mael (Apr 15, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Boston making Price look good.



Yeah that was an embarrassing game and I somehow knew Boston's weakness of just not showing up was going to come sooner than later.

Maybe they'll turn themselves around.  They need a spark.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 15, 2011)

Anyone that wants in the prediction thread, you can join up to the completion of the game 2's. There's aren't many in right now...


----------



## Juub (Apr 15, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Boston making Price look good.



Boston flat out sucked and Price played good.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 15, 2011)

Juub said:


> What's your problem? I just stated why I disagreed with your picks and you act all defensive. Why did you bother listing your predictions if you don't give a damn? You also can't tell if Montreal's gonna lose or win. It's not a one-sided matchup. Last time Montreal was 8th and Boston was 1st.



My problem is I'm getting sick and tired of Montrel and Boston for the 3rd time in 4 years, this season is an embarassement to me, I can be defensive if I want, I mean if the Bruins got eliminated from the playoffs, then I'm not watching the rest until the Cup Final. Keep on provoking me and I swear you're gonna regret it. The Habs just keep getting on my nerves.



IBU said:


> Why would you bother arguing with him. He clearly is here to shout his opinion, but has no interest in justifying it to others.



Thanks for that, but for the record, it's not an opinion, I believe in opinions. It's the truth.



Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Boston making Price look good.



Screw you!



Mael said:


> Yeah that was an embarrassing game and I somehow knew Boston's weakness of just not showing up was going to come sooner than later.
> 
> Maybe they'll turn themselves around.  They need a spark.



I missed the game, but I have no interest anyways, because I knew Montreal beating Boston just gonna keep pissing me off. They'll fight back. I'm in a very bad mood when I heard this last night.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 15, 2011)

Juub said:


> Boston flat out sucked and Price played good.


 Just out of sheer curiosity are you the juub from MFG?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 16, 2011)

Finally won Game 2 for a change 

Luongo wasn't as good as the first game but the Sedins were much better, so it balanced out pretty well. Just hung on there at the end though. 

Torres returns next game (if he's over his food poisoning lol) and hopefully Samuelsson too so that should give the Canucks a boost now that they head on the road.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 16, 2011)

wow.    a fan got fined $500 and ejected for tossing the octopus on the ice in Detroit


starting to make me remember the Florida Panthers with the plastic rats


NHL is trying to kill more tradition


----------



## Tools (Apr 16, 2011)

Montreal vs Boston- round 2 today!


----------



## b0rt (Apr 16, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> wow.    a fan got fined $500 and ejected for tossing the octopus on the ice in Detroit
> 
> 
> starting to make me remember the Florida Panthers with the plastic rats
> ...



why would they all of a sudden fine ppl for throwing the octopus when they been doing it for a long time.


----------



## Jade (Apr 16, 2011)

Watching the Bruins in the playoffs is so painful to endure. Neely is going to lop off some heads after this series. We've played bad before...but these turnovers and those Thomas rebounds. It's going to be Tuukka Rask all tomorrow on the radio and forums.

If some miracle happens and we actually score 2 goals, I'll be shocked.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 16, 2011)

Aurora said:


> Watching the Bruins in the playoffs is so painful to endure. Neely is going to lop off some heads after this series. We've played bad before...but these turnovers and those Thomas rebounds. It's going to be Tuukka Rask all tomorrow on the radio and forums.
> 
> If some miracle happens and we actually score 2 goals, I'll be shocked.


Guess Seguin's 27/28 point season is better then having Kessel to save your asses in the playoffs eh? 

just kidding but still


----------



## Jade (Apr 16, 2011)

EspíritudePantera said:


> Guess Seguin's 27/28 point season is better then having Kessel to save your asses in the playoffs eh?
> 
> just kidding but still


I'm sure Seguin would put in more effort than Ryder, Kelly, Paile(sp). Krejci has been a complete bum so for. The entire team has. Post-game is going to be so horrid.


----------



## Mael (Apr 16, 2011)

Aurora said:


> I'm sure Seguin would put in more effort than Ryder, Kelly, Paile(sp). Krejci has been a complete bum so for. The entire team has.



My buddy texted me from the game:

"Fuck this team.  Never did I think I'd have to switch from beer to whiskey so quickly."

Honestly, what the hell happened to Boston?  Did they just lose all their swagger with the Red Sox aura being near them?


----------



## Jade (Apr 16, 2011)

Mael said:


> My buddy texted me from the game:
> 
> "Fuck this team.  Never did I think I'd have to switch from beer to whiskey so quickly."
> 
> Honestly, what the hell happened to Boston?  Did they just lose all their swagger with the Red Sox aura being near them?


Who the fuck knows. You have the GM and Coach publicly saying that getting to the 2nd round would make the season a success. God forbid if the players have taken to that attitude. The 4th line plays more than any other line. I'm disappoint.


----------



## Kno7 (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't think I've ever heard fans boo their home team as loud as that.


----------



## Tools (Apr 16, 2011)

Montreal takes a 2-0 lead in the series and going back home. Awesome!


----------



## Jade (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh my.

Cam Neely is not a happy camper at all. He's fucking pissed. He left Chia hanging .


----------



## Sin (Apr 16, 2011)

Canadiens doing work again this post-season


----------



## Mael (Apr 16, 2011)

Aurora said:


> Oh my.
> 
> Cam Neely is not a happy camper at all. He's fucking pissed. He left Chia hanging .



Well who can blame him?


----------



## Jade (Apr 16, 2011)

So frustrating. We'll probably win in Montreal. These two home games were important.


----------



## Tools (Apr 16, 2011)

If Bruins don't win on Monday it's over.


----------



## Jade (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm interested in seeing if something else is wrong with Chara besides the dehydration and virus. It's rare for him to miss a game for anything really. He's going to get trashed by the local media for this though. There's a decent following that consider him a horrible captain and so forth. The media and fans will use this as ammunition against him.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 17, 2011)

lol, you'd think that the seeding was reversed in this series thats for sure.

Carey Price has been spectacular though.


----------



## Tools (Apr 17, 2011)

I won't lie, the Bruins did hit the post a few times and it was very close. 

...Kings won 4-0...that was the only series I saw being a complete domination...I love the playoffs


----------



## b0rt (Apr 17, 2011)

I figured the Kings/Sharks and Detroit/Phoenix would be the most likely to dominate series.


----------



## IBU (Apr 17, 2011)

b0rt said:


> lol, you'd think that the seeding was reversed in this series thats for sure.
> 
> Carey Price has been spectacular though.



The Sharks have a tendency to choke, so it really should not be that surprising.


----------



## Mael (Apr 17, 2011)

I really hope for Buffalo to take down the Flyers.  Now that would be an NHL-quality troll.

As for Boston?  I have no idea.  I mean their second half was mediocre...but Jesus Christ.

Maybe this could provide a spark.

Canucks for the West.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 17, 2011)

I really want Boston to lose.

Also WTF happened to Washington today? They better win the next few games!


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 18, 2011)

The Blackhawks seem to be getting frustrated


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 18, 2011)

you know what?


not playing the playoffs sounds better for the Stars than squeaking into 8th to get smoked by the Canucks like the Blackhawks are.    


I enjoyed the Hawks win last year,  but its time to try something else now.

play Turco!

had 3 shutouts of Vancouver his last playoff against em

you saw what Leighton did when Boucher went out in game 4 last year.   4 straight  lol

changing the goalie at this point cant hurt


----------



## Mael (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry mang...Canucks gonna crush.


----------



## Juub (Apr 18, 2011)

Better win this one Bruins or you'll be swinging golf clubs earlier than everybody expected.


----------



## IBU (Apr 18, 2011)

I hope the Canadiens win, but I think that the Bruins will be very desperate tonight, and have a good chance to win this game.


----------



## Tools (Apr 18, 2011)

I think desperate Bruins just makes it easier for Montreal. 

First match at the Bell Centre! Go Habs go!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 18, 2011)

Kind of want Montreal to win because if the do they will probably burn the town down and it will be funny to see that play out on the tv.


----------



## Mael (Apr 18, 2011)

Montreal would likely get crushed by the next opponent should they shame Boston.  I still don't think they carry that special swagger that a team like the Caps could.

I do secretly root for Buffalo though. :33


----------



## IBU (Apr 18, 2011)

Mael said:


> Montreal would likely get crushed by the next opponent should they shame Boston.  I still don't think they carry that special swagger that a team like the Caps could.
> 
> I do secretly root for Buffalo though. :33



Even though I am a definite Caps fan, I have to say I think this year's Montreal team is more formidable than last year's. And last year's Montreal got to the conference final. 

Montreal are difficult to play against because of their extreme trapping play, and thus far they have capitalized on their chances quite well. 

Why would you secretly root for Buffalo. The Sabres are awesome, and my second choice in the east behind Washington. Also, I hate the Flyers almost more than any other team.


----------



## Mael (Apr 18, 2011)

IBU said:


> Even though I am a definite Caps fan, I have to say I think this year's Montreal team is more formidable than last year's. And last year's Montreal got to the conference final.
> 
> Montreal are difficult to play against because of their extreme trapping play, and thus far they have capitalized on their chances quite well.
> 
> Why would you secretly root for Buffalo. The Sabres are awesome, and my second choice in the east behind Washington.



I still think the Caps have a better shot than Monty.

And Buffalo is the supposed underdog, hence my secret rooting despite being a Bruins fan.


----------



## IBU (Apr 18, 2011)

Mael said:


> I still think the Caps have a better shot than Monty.
> 
> And Buffalo is the supposed underdog, hence my secret rooting despite being a Bruins fan.



Of course the Caps have a better shot on paper than Montreal. I was just saying that I think they have a better shot than most give them credit for (outside of Montreal).

My Dad is a Bruins fan and thus I cannot pull for them....


----------



## Mael (Apr 18, 2011)

IBU said:


> Of course the Caps have a better shot on paper than Montreal. I was just saying that I think they have a better shot than most give them credit for (outside of Montreal).
> 
> *My Dad is a Bruins fan and thus I cannot pull for them*....



You are a heretic and thus must be burned.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 18, 2011)

Mael said:


> I still think the Caps have a better shot than Monty.
> 
> And Buffalo is the supposed underdog, hence my secret rooting despite being a Bruins fan.



Buffalo's going against Philly.

No chance for the Sabres.


----------



## Mael (Apr 18, 2011)

Stark said:


> Buffalo's going against Philly.
> 
> No chance for the Sabres.



1-1 now son, what?


----------



## Tiger (Apr 18, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> The Blackhawks seem to be getting frustrated



It would show some class on Vigneault's end to not play Torres the rest of the series. Even if they were swept, I think they'd be a lot less frustrated with him out of the lineup.

When playoffs come around, Torres turns into a mafia leg-breaker on the ice. Just ask SJ Sharks fans...(I live in Edmonton, I'm not just talkin' BS)

The main difference is, this time - Vancouver's easily the better team, and is almost assured a 4 or 5 game series win...having someone like Torres out there trying to break Seabrook's neck isn't cool.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 18, 2011)

Still a lot of game to play. 

Patience, little Mael.


----------



## IBU (Apr 18, 2011)

Law said:


> It would show some class on Vigneault's end to not play Torres the rest of the series. Even if they were swept, I think they'd be a lot less frustrated with him out of the lineup.
> 
> When playoffs come around, Torres turns into a mafia leg-breaker on the ice. Just ask SJ Sharks fans...(I live in Edmonton, I'm not just talkin' BS)
> 
> The main difference is, this time - Vancouver's easily the better team, and is almost assured a 4 or 5 game series win...having someone like Torres out there trying to break Seabrook's neck isn't cool.



I completely agree as a fellow Edmontonian thinking about his hit against the Sharks player in 06 whose name escapes me at the moment.


----------



## Mael (Apr 18, 2011)

Stark said:


> Still a lot of game to play.
> 
> Patience, little Mael.



Silence!  Let us not hear of this nonsense since Big Ben was deprived of his waitress-groping. 

Go Sabres.

And Chicago iz gun get raped.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 18, 2011)

IBU said:


> I completely agree as a fellow Edmontonian thinking about his hit against the Sharks player in 06 whose name escapes me at the moment.



was it cheechoo????


----------



## IBU (Apr 18, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> was it cheechoo????



No, it was this hit.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0KC91Wuz2k[/YOUTUBE]

Milan Michalek.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 18, 2011)

The shame is how he was such a slug last year when he played for the sabres


----------



## Mael (Apr 18, 2011)

2-0 Boston.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 18, 2011)

2-1 Philly.


----------



## Mael (Apr 18, 2011)

Stark said:


> 2-1 Philly.



Lucky.

Oh and Montreal is fucking dirty.  Nice work Pouliot.  Hope Ference gave you a fuckin' thumping.


----------



## Jade (Apr 18, 2011)

That plays going to be reviewed by the league probably(or some Bruin fans are going to call them up and complain). That and Jack Edwards basically called Pouliot a piece of trash no-talent dope.


----------



## Mael (Apr 18, 2011)

Aurora said:


> That plays going to be reviewed by the league probably(or some Bruin fans are going to call them up and complain). That and Jack Edwards basically called Pouliot a piece of trash no-talent dope.



Montreal is dirty.  Hell my friends who are either Edmonton or Vancouver fans both think Monty can die in a fire.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 18, 2011)

2-1 Philly again. 

But in a different context.


----------



## Jade (Apr 18, 2011)

I though Jack Edwards was going to have a heart attack at the end. "GET UP!!" .


----------



## Mael (Apr 18, 2011)

Stark said:


> 2-1 Philly again.
> 
> But in a different context.



Im'ma pull an AP and go on about Buffalo's INTENSITY! 



Aurora said:


> I though Jack Edwards was going to have a heart attack at the end. "GET UP!!" .



I'm shocked he hasn't had a stroke yet.

But yeah fuck you Monty.  Ego put in check this night.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 18, 2011)

Mael said:


> Im'ma pull an AP and go on about Buffalo's INTENSITY!



You can't pull an AP here! 

This isn't the NBA thread.


----------



## Tools (Apr 18, 2011)

Well at least Montreal didn't give up. 

Looking forward to Game 4.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 19, 2011)

Law said:


> It would show some class on Vigneault's end to not play Torres the rest of the series. Even if they were swept, I think they'd be a lot less frustrated with him out of the lineup.
> 
> When playoffs come around, Torres turns into a mafia leg-breaker on the ice. Just ask SJ Sharks fans...(I live in Edmonton, I'm not just talkin' BS)
> 
> The main difference is, this time - Vancouver's easily the better team, and is almost assured a 4 or 5 game series win...having someone like Torres out there trying to break Seabrook's neck isn't cool.


I actually agree. Honestly I was kind of hoping Torres would get suspended, it was an unacceptable hit. Really, he didn't pull any of this shit during the season until that Edmonton game - he was actually a really good addition to the team up until then - but then his first game back from a suspension and he does the same fucking stupid thing.

I mean from a Vancouver perspective, having him there creates unnecessary controversy and can be a drain on the team when it's playing so well.

Not to mention I think the third line was actually better with Hodgson on instead of him.

Vigneault doesn't seem to think it was a problem for whatever reason so unfortunately Torres will probably be right back there next game.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 19, 2011)

IBU said:


> Of course the Caps have a better shot on paper than Montreal. I was just saying that I think they have a better shot than most give them credit for (outside of Montreal).
> 
> My Dad is a Bruins fan and thus I cannot pull for them....



My dad is also a fan of the Bruins, that's what I got it from.



Mael said:


> Montreal is dirty.  Hell my friends who are either Edmonton or Vancouver fans both think Monty can die in a fire.



My sentiments exactly! They're like rabid animals, no class, no respect and they whine and cry. They'll burn!

God I'm so happy the Bruins finally fought back.


----------



## Jade (Apr 19, 2011)

Bruins PP .


It's absolutely horrid.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 19, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Not to mention I think the third line was actually better with Hodgson on instead of him.



That is the general consensus amongst hockey fans I know. But Vigneault is probably going with playoff experience over talent. The league came back with a verdict that the hit wasn't illegal, so Vigneault is in the right to say he backs Torres up...but that's just the official word.

As soon as he stepped out of the box for the penalty he got on that hit (which was a bad penalty, according to the rules - which I'll touch on in a sec) he laid Seabrook out again. Vigneault is probably going to stand by that sort of play because it's legal.

The thing about the penalty - it was a "hit from behind" penalty, which is a shit penalty if you see the replay. He used his shoulder, just like he did against Michalek in '06, to hit Seabrook in the jaw from the front. So he wasn't behind, he didn't leave his feet, he didn't use his elbow or an outstretched forearm.

This, by the NHL's current standards, was a clean hit. But it fucking shouldn't be...and everyone knows it.


----------



## Tools (Apr 19, 2011)

4-1 Chicago...hmmmm....


----------



## Tiger (Apr 19, 2011)

The Sisters don't look like they want to be there.


----------



## Tools (Apr 19, 2011)

5-1 after two.


----------



## WakaFlocka (Apr 19, 2011)

Well at least I got to see some good hockey


----------



## Tools (Apr 19, 2011)

You're Hawks are dominating! Go for 8!


----------



## Tools (Apr 19, 2011)

3 minutes in...2-0 Kings.


----------



## Mael (Apr 19, 2011)

Dunno how long that'll last from Chicago against 3-1.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKTvD3LRSLs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tiger (Apr 20, 2011)

Fuck ya, go Kings!


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 20, 2011)

Well that was humiliating.

I understand you come out a little flat when you're up 3-0 in the series but Jesus Christ, show a little killer instinct. That was pathetic.

Can't even pin it on anyone. Everyone just collectively sucked all at once.

Well the Kings blew a 4-0 lead against the Sharks today so my Canucks aren't the only ones embarrassed tonight.


----------



## IBU (Apr 20, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Well that was humiliating.
> 
> I understand you come out a little flat when you're up 3-0 in the series but Jesus Christ, show a little killer instinct. That was pathetic.
> 
> ...



Quite frankly there is no reason why the Kings should be able to beat the Sharks. If San Jose had not have come back they should have been very embarrassed.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 20, 2011)

IBU said:


> Quite frankly there is no reason why the Kings should be able to beat the Sharks. If San Jose had not have come back they should have been very embarrassed.



That's not really true, they're a very young and talented team with a goalie who can turn on the talent from time to time. They're reminiscent of other young teams in the past 5-6 playoffs who've upset a lot of powerhouse-ish teams.

San Jose did not look good all year, and for the first 25 games of the season - the Kings were vying for best team in the league. They let their youth and inexperience show by being inconsistent, and then falling behind as the season wore on...but they have the talent there to beat a couple teams they shouldn't be able to.

I'm disappointed to hear they squandered that lead. They remind me of the Oilers in some ways (you know, when the Oilers were still squeaking into the playoffs at 7th or 8th for 5 years in a row uselessly)


----------



## Mael (Apr 20, 2011)

Buffalo at 2-2.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 20, 2011)

Can't deny Buffalo has a higher pedigree of goal-tending, but damn...my favorite non-hometown team is Philly.

Also, probably going to see the first sweep of the playoffs tonight. I'm not worried about jinxing it, because I couldn't really care any less about Det/Phx...but I don't think Detroit will be choking like the Canucks.

And finally, I never thought I'd be saying this as a copper-blood Oiler fan...but GO ANAHEIM!

edit: I posted this when it was 3-3 Anaheim/Nashville, lol


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 21, 2011)

Poor Phoenix 

Better luck in Winnipeg


----------



## Jade (Apr 21, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Poor Phoenix
> 
> Better luck in Winnipeg


With that new tv deal the NHL signed with NBC, I keep hearing they are staying. With Phoenix being a large  tv market in the US(not for Hockey though). I don't know what rating they generate for their games.

If NBC has a voice it could hint to smaller market teams going.

Here's and article about it.


After re-reading it, attendance and about everything else seem pretty horrid.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 21, 2011)

looks like Neal is working well in Pittsburgh.  even Niskanen for that matter

nice OT winner there



that was quite the emotional game for Phoenix.   heres to the memories if you go



that Rangers end in OT was ghastly >>        way to blow everything Gaborik


----------



## Tools (Apr 21, 2011)

So Detroit sweeped, Pitt and Washington go up 3-1, Buffalo ties it up and so does Anaheim. Some good matches last night. 

Now time for Montreal vs Boston in the afternoon!


----------



## Mael (Apr 21, 2011)

Tools said:


> So Detroit sweeped, Pitt and Washington go up 3-1, Buffalo ties it up and so does Anaheim. Some good matches last night.
> 
> Now time for Montreal vs Boston in the afternoon!



7PM ain't the afternoon sonny. 

Yeah good job to Buffalo...underdogs stuffing Philly.


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 21, 2011)

Mael said:


> 7PM ain't the afternoon sonny.
> 
> Yeah good job to Buffalo...underdogs stuffing Philly.



Its 12 AM for me.  I suppose I'll watch it when I get up tomorrow. 

Same, its always good to see an underdog win.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 21, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Poor Phoenix
> 
> Better luck in Winnipeg



I really hate saying this, but I guess that's the end of the Coyotes. But I'd rather wanna see Winnipeg Jets again.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 21, 2011)

yep, they're gunna relo for sure.

question is are they they Winnipeg Coyotes or Winnipeg Jets??


----------



## Tiger (Apr 21, 2011)

The Winnipeg Air-Dogs


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 21, 2011)

Now if only they could resurrect the Whale


----------



## b0rt (Apr 21, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Now if only they could resurrect the Whale



Winnipeg Whalers.


----------



## Jade (Apr 21, 2011)

Doesn't Quebec want a team also? Heard they're building a new arena.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 21, 2011)

Aurora said:


> Doesn't Quebec want a team also? Heard they're building a new arena.



yea, a new 400 million dollar newly-constructed arena. the next team moving after Phoenix has to be Atlanta. so thats my immediate guess on who Quebec will likely get as their team.


----------



## Tools (Apr 21, 2011)

Le Lightning de Quebec.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 21, 2011)

dunno bout Tampa Bay moving, just cuz of who they got right now, that should draw at least double the fans that Atlanta draws.


----------



## Jade (Apr 21, 2011)

What about Columbus moving? Or do they draw decent attendance and ratings?


----------



## Tiger (Apr 21, 2011)

The Quebec Thrashers?

Cuz, between us...Nordiques has always sounded supremely stupid.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 21, 2011)

b0rt said:


> yea, a new 400 million dollar newly-constructed arena. the next team moving after Phoenix has to be Atlanta. so thats my immediate guess on who Quebec will likely get as their team.



Oh the irony the last hockey team that atlanta had went to canada as well.  Anyone remember the Atlanta Flames


----------



## Tiger (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh god, lol


----------



## Jade (Apr 21, 2011)

MY HEART CANNOT TAKE THIS! Fuck .


----------



## Mael (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow man...props to the Bs for hanging on and not fucking giving up.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh come on guys. It's really possible to have Winnipeg Jets resurrected, I doubt they'll name Winnipeg Coyotes. Quebec Thrashers? WTH!? You're such fools. They call Nordiques because they're French.

Anyways, I took a peek at the final minutes of the regulation of the Bruins & Habs game, my dad's watching the game and he's nervous about it. They better win and tie the series up tonight or else it'll kill me.


----------



## Mael (Apr 21, 2011)

FUCK YES!

Bruins OT WIN!


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 21, 2011)

YEAAAAAAAAH!!!! RYDER!!!! WOOOOOOOO! HELL YA!!!!!! HIGH FIVE MAEL!!! I knew they'd fight back!


----------



## Tools (Apr 21, 2011)

Shit Bruins won. Series tied. What a weird series.


----------



## Mael (Apr 21, 2011)

Tools said:


> Shit Bruins won. Series tied. What a weird series.



Can't let some stinkin' French Canadians stink up the NHL amirite?


----------



## Jade (Apr 21, 2011)

Putting my hate aside. That had to be a crushing lose for the Habs.

*MICHAEL RYDER!!! CHRIS KELLY!!*


*Spoiler*: _Ference_


----------



## Tiger (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice to see the Habs go down. Neither team in that series has much chance though...not really.

Vancouver, wtf. Bench Torres for the rest of the decade for putting a spark into Chicago like this.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 21, 2011)

not watchin that Canucks/Hawks game anymore. gettin disgraceful.

watchin Kings/Sharks right now. still 0-0 in 2nd.


----------



## Jade (Apr 21, 2011)

Vancouver. My oh my .

The only team that I want no part of in the east *IF *the Bruins advance is the Penguins they scare me.


----------



## IBU (Apr 21, 2011)

Mael said:


> Can't let some stinkin' French Canadians stink up the NHL amirite?



Better than some classless Bostonians......


----------



## b0rt (Apr 21, 2011)

2-0 Sharks now. in a matter of 2 minutes.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 22, 2011)

Kings are comin back! Wooo

3-2 now, end of 2


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 22, 2011)

I humbly accept all ridicule.

The Van Jose Sharks by the looks of it (though the Sharks themselves are doing fine of course :/)

But yeah swap out Torres for Oreskovich, and I don't know what the hell it takes to motivate the Sedins, but my God. 

Luongo was bad but a bazillion instances of breakaways and allowing guys to stroll right into the zone doesn't help.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 22, 2011)

I still think they'll win the series...but it's a huge blow to confidence and team morale. They were also playing soft the last handful of games of the reg season.

But having Torres on the ice is not helping the team at all. My dad lives in BC and he thinks I'm right about Torres lighting a spark under the Chicago players and lowering overall morale of the Canucks. 

He's bad mojo, and in the playoffs...you burn that shit off immediately. You will regret being behind Vigneault if he keeps Torres in the lineup, I guarantee it.


----------



## Mael (Apr 22, 2011)

IBU said:


> Better than some classless Bostonians......



Of course...because Montreal's round-the-clock dirty plays pales in comparison to Boston. 

Maybe I did denote enough sarcasm in that statement...

See, IBU, there's a reason the NHL hates Montreal.  I don't know if you've just not done the research.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 22, 2011)

Mael said:


> Of course...because Montreal's round-the-clock dirty plays pales in comparison to Boston.
> 
> Maybe I did denote enough sarcasm in that statement...
> 
> See, IBU, there's a reason the NHL hates Montreal.  I don't know if you've just not done the research.



I agree with that statement, they're very much play dirty, they even cheat by faking injuries which they are phonies. Like Mike Ribeiro back 04', he cheated by faking an injury, he's a big a phoney that time. They also have the biggest bunch of whiney fans ever.


----------



## IBU (Apr 22, 2011)

Mael said:


> Of course...because Montreal's round-the-clock dirty plays pales in comparison to Boston.
> 
> Maybe I did denote enough sarcasm in that statement...
> 
> See, IBU, there's a reason the NHL hates Montreal.  I don't know if you've just not done the research.



I completely understand why the NHL hates Montreal. I was just trying to give you a rough time because of your background. Note that I did not call the Boston Bruins classless, but Bostonians and as a caveat I was implying all New Englanders....


----------



## Mael (Apr 22, 2011)

IBU said:


> I completely understand why the NHL hates Montreal. I was just trying to give you a rough time because of your background. Note that I did not call the Boston Bruins classless, but Bostonians and as a caveat I was implying all New Englanders....



Ah ha...see what you did there now.

But silly IBU...Bostonians are teh coolest.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 22, 2011)

cant judge a whole city by a few fans. c'mon man.


----------



## Tools (Apr 22, 2011)

Lots of hate on Montreal on this forum.


----------



## Jade (Apr 22, 2011)

I hate/annoyed by Montreal for either a period of 12hrs, or depending on playoffs "weeks". I am neutral when we don't meet.

I think Buffalo can take the Flyers tonight.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 22, 2011)

Aurora said:


> I hate/annoyed by Montreal for either a period of 12hrs, or depending on playoffs "weeks". I am neutral when we don't meet.
> 
> I think Buffalo can take the Flyers tonight.



I hope so then I can personally witness their moving on to the next round on sunday


----------



## Tiger (Apr 22, 2011)

Sorry man, on Sunday you'll be watching them be kicked out of the playoffs.


----------



## Jade (Apr 22, 2011)

Wasn't expecting a 1st period like that.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 22, 2011)

wow 3-0 Buffalo after the 1st...

Philly can come back though..


----------



## Tiger (Apr 22, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## b0rt (Apr 22, 2011)

Ducks/Predators tonight at 10:00 EST too for West fans...


----------



## Tiger (Apr 22, 2011)

Come on Philly!

[edit] Wooo Briere! 3-3


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 22, 2011)

Law said:


> Sorry man, on Sunday you'll be watching them be kicked out of the playoffs.



WTF you are breaking the eastern/western conference truce.  You being a WC guy are not supposed to cheer against my EC team out of respect.  You are only suppose to hate on my team in the finals.

Kind of like why I dont care what happens to vancouver I am indifferent

edit* Well I won't be seeing them getting kicked out of the playoffs on sunday


----------



## Tiger (Apr 22, 2011)

There's no such truce, and I couldn't give half a damn what happens to Vancouver.

But alas, fuckin Philly...I don't need two favorite teams disappointing me dammit.


----------



## IBU (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes, Buffalo wins.

My playoffs would be made if Philly gets knocked out in the first round.


----------



## Mael (Apr 23, 2011)

Fuck yeah Buffalo...play them spoilers.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 23, 2011)

Buffalo was barely an underdog in this series to begin with.


----------



## Tools (Apr 23, 2011)

Ryan's goal...holy shit- that one's a beauty. 

Game 5- Montreal vs Boston. Montreal wins because they are on the road. No home team will win in this series. 

Pittsburgh, Washington and San Jose can wrap up their series.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 23, 2011)

Pit and Tampa starts at 12 noon EST time.
not to often do we see puck drop at noon.
good way to start off my day of drinkin!!


----------



## Mael (Apr 23, 2011)

Vancouver needs to pull head from ass.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 23, 2011)

Fuck yeah, go Tampa!

8-2, not a great night for the Pens, lol They probably just felt bad for the Canucks...


----------



## b0rt (Apr 23, 2011)

mirror mirror?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 23, 2011)

Caps are now the second team through to the second round.

I feel your pain Pens fans.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm peeking the game online and I ain't telling my dad that. I told him before that I'm done watching games between Boston & Montreal, I'm not watching the rest of the game. I'm just gonna peek a bit to see what's going on.


----------



## Jade (Apr 23, 2011)

Hell of a game. One hell of a game. Price stood on his head tonight....had to get that out first. 

Save by Thomas on Gionta. Ryder Save, Chara Save. . Emotionally drained.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 23, 2011)

YEAH!!!! HORTON!!! The Bruins are killing now!!! I also can't believe Don Cherry's predictions came true, first Ryder scores an overtime goal Game 4 and now Horton scores in 2nd overtime which these two are his predictions. I wanna see it again.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nDFQZM2x28[/YOUTUBE]

I love Cam Neely's reaction here.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 24, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Caps are now the second team through to the second round.
> 
> I feel your pain Pens fans.



Im not worried.   scoring 8 goals can mean you get shut down the next.   a waste of offense really

watch the next game be a close one.     course Im sure if it gets down to game 7,  Crosby might be back.   they have that trump card to play


----------



## b0rt (Apr 24, 2011)

yea trump card Crosby in game 7 if Tampa happens to win the next one. which I doubt they will tbh. 

Kings win too, Quick 51 saves on 52 shots. 

today Flyers/Sabres, Ducks/Predators, Canucks/Hawks

all early start times cept the Van/CHI starts 7:30 EST


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 24, 2011)

It depends if Crosby is 100% well enough to play with the team again, but I think he'll be ready for the Semi-Finals if the Penguins advances.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 24, 2011)

he wont play in game 6 but like stated game 7 I say there's a 90+ percent chance that he's in.

otherwise like you said, possibly not till later in round 2 so he has extra time to recover.


----------



## Mael (Apr 24, 2011)

Well...that was a game...:S


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 24, 2011)

WooHoo Sabres game here I come


----------



## Mael (Apr 24, 2011)

Go Sabres.

I love this...


----------



## IBU (Apr 24, 2011)

I third the "Go Sabres!" mentality.


----------



## Mael (Apr 24, 2011)

IBU said:


> I third the "Go Sabres!" mentality.



It's funny...my dA friend from Buffalo was a little skeptical against Philly and now he's ecstatic.  Then again Ryan Miller is a beast.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 24, 2011)

Buffalo finished the year really well, doesn't shock me they're up 3-2 despite being the 7th seed.

they win, and they'll face Washington in round 2.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks like TGD's gonna have a good night.

I hope Anaheim ties it up...and I hope the Van/Chi game is a massive blowout for either side.

I'm really glad LA won last night, and the Caps was not a surprise...moreso a surprise they didn't sweep.


----------



## Mael (Apr 24, 2011)

Go Sabres!  Keep that lead!


----------



## Tiger (Apr 24, 2011)

There's Miller, standing on his head again.

TGD must be sweatin'.


----------



## Legend (Apr 24, 2011)

Fuck yes Flyers

I dont wanna see Michael Leighton for a looooong time


----------



## Mael (Apr 24, 2011)

Poop...Sabres lost...


----------



## Tools (Apr 24, 2011)

I have a feeling a lot of Games are going to go to 7 games.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 24, 2011)

One more Flyer win. Three more Sixers wins.

Philly kicking it.


----------



## Legend (Apr 24, 2011)

Flyers Yes

Sixers HELL NO


----------



## Starrk (Apr 24, 2011)

Legend, why won't you go 100% Philly?


----------



## Legend (Apr 24, 2011)

im sorry my south jersey brother, i can only be 60% Phillies, Flyers, Soul, Union


----------



## Starrk (Apr 24, 2011)

You're lucky I think you're cool.


----------



## Legend (Apr 24, 2011)

why thank you

i love those philly teams, i just hate the eagles and sixers


----------



## Starrk (Apr 24, 2011)

How come?


----------



## Legend (Apr 24, 2011)

just do

NFL Teams: 1) Dallas Cowboys 2) Pittsburgh Steelers

NBA Teams: 1) Miami Heat 2)Phoenix Suns 3) LA Lakers

MLB 1) Philadelphia Phillies 2) St Louis Cardinals

NHL 1) Philadelphia Flyers 2) Detroit Redwings


----------



## Tools (Apr 24, 2011)

...Schneider in net...he's starting...He's doing pretty good, except for those two mistake but still surprising they bench Luongo.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 24, 2011)

I can live with the sabres loss but that hit on connelly will probably end his career and while as a player I did not like him that much he did not deserve that.  Could be the rallying cry the sabres need also Derek Roy returns next game so watch out.  Also loved seeing myers mean streak come out this series he even backed down pronger which is something I have not seen I think ever.


----------



## Mael (Apr 24, 2011)

Dude...can Vancouver get any lamer?

I mean...WTF?

Are we repeating Boston 2010?


----------



## Jade (Apr 24, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I can live with the sabres loss but that hit on connelly will probably end his career and while as a player I did not like him that much he did not deserve that.  Could be the rallying cry the sabres need also Derek Roy returns next game so watch out.  Also loved seeing myers mean streak come out this series he even backed down pronger which is something I have not seen I think ever.


How many concussions did he have before that hit from Richards.


----------



## Tools (Apr 24, 2011)

Hawks won. they just came back 0-3 in the series and tied it! Incredible!


----------



## Newbologist (Apr 24, 2011)

If the Hawks win game 7 Vancouver is going to have a mass suicide


----------



## Heloves (Apr 25, 2011)

Go you Blackhawks!! ... 

I can't believe they actually made the comeback ...


----------



## Tiger (Apr 25, 2011)

If Torres is in the starting line-up in game 7, I'm switching and cheering for the Hawks.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 25, 2011)

Aurora said:


> How many concussions did he have before that hit from Richards.



actual number... who knows.  as a sabre number 3.  First one cost him half a season, 2nd one cost him 81 games, and now this one.


----------



## Mael (Apr 25, 2011)

Mumbo...WTF is up with your team?


----------



## WakaFlocka (Apr 25, 2011)

Please start Luongo again


----------



## b0rt (Apr 25, 2011)

Luongo will have to play now they don't got anyone else.

probably recall a goalie from the AHL to backup Luongo for game 7. Schneider pulled a hammy looked like.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 25, 2011)

lol this is a pretty hillarious Playoff round so far


----------



## IBU (Apr 25, 2011)

b0rt said:


> Luongo will have to play now they don't got anyone else.
> 
> probably recall a goalie from the AHL to backup Luongo for game 7. Schneider pulled a hammy looked like.



Schneider actually just cramped up quite badly after Frolik's penalty shot, so he will be available to play for game 7.


----------



## Newbologist (Apr 25, 2011)

This is pretty much going to be the career defining moment for Luongo, he chokes this and I just can't see him recovering from it, if he truly wants to be called an elite goaltender and among the best of all time he's gonna have to steal this game.


----------



## Mael (Apr 25, 2011)

IBU said:


> Schneider actually just cramped up quite badly after Frolik's penalty shot, so he will be available to play for game 7.



I know you're sittin' pretty with Vancouver dying but this is absurd.  There's no way a team that good could be fucking up THAT badly.

Wait...

Oh yeah.


----------



## IBU (Apr 25, 2011)

Mael said:


> I know you're sittin' pretty with Vancouver dying but this is absurd.  There's no way a team that good could be fucking up THAT badly.
> 
> Wait...
> 
> Oh yeah.



As much as I am pulling against Vancouver, I felt bad for them last game, because they outplayed Chicago, and really should have won.


----------



## Heloves (Apr 25, 2011)

As I stated before Blackhawks have eliminated Vancouver the last two years... maybe the Hawks are in Vancouver's heads


----------



## Tools (Apr 25, 2011)

Maybe? The Hawks are in Vancouver's heads


----------



## Tiger (Apr 25, 2011)

_Vancouver_ is in Vancouver's head.

Chicago has been too busy scratching and clawing their way out of a hole to do anything cunning like that.


----------



## WakaFlocka (Apr 25, 2011)

The Hawks are definitely in Luongo's head and he is probably starting Game 7. Also Dave Bolland's nickname should be Vancouver's Bane. that man should be MVP of the series at this point.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm starting to think Chicago wins game 7. just my feeling right about now.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 25, 2011)

Fuck yeah, go Tampa!

(and LA in a little while, too)


----------



## b0rt (Apr 25, 2011)

2-1 after the 2nd for Tampa.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 25, 2011)

Roloson's doing it again, lol


----------



## b0rt (Apr 25, 2011)

4-2 win for Tampa Bay. that ones going to a game 7 also.

I hope Kings win to make it 5 for 8 1st round matchups that go 7 games.


----------



## IBU (Apr 25, 2011)

Law said:


> Roloson's doing it again, lol



I know what you mean.

42 years old, and the man has still got it.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 25, 2011)

IBU said:


> I know what you mean.
> 
> 42 years old, and the man has still got it.



I hear his secret is his opthamologist who just happens to be my friends uncle.  I guess he designed a pretty kick-ass eye exercise program


----------



## Tools (Apr 25, 2011)

Yay Tampa pushes it to a Game 7!


----------



## Tiger (Apr 25, 2011)

And Jonathan Quick's 1st period performance is making it look like he deserves a win, but his team perhaps doesn't.

LA really turned it up in the last half of regulation. I want to head to bed, but it sucks cuz I wanna see who wins first!


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 26, 2011)

Game 7 to Flyers.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 26, 2011)

16 shots to 2 at the end of the first in favor of Philly.

That's a bit extreme. Give it to Miller that it's only 1-0. Hard to imagine, Buffalo having 2 uninterrupted powerplays and get 2 shots total.

2-0 :datbriere

3-0 and Giroux is the top of the points race...Buffalo needs to stay out of the penalty box.


----------



## Mael (Apr 26, 2011)

Shame about Buffalo. 

And shame on Boston.  That was terrible hockey...totally careless.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 26, 2011)

Too bad for you Buffalo fans. They ran out of gas.

And another game 7 on the horizon.

Wonder if Luongo will start playing like an above-average goalie tonight?


----------



## Aiku (Apr 26, 2011)

Go Canucks go.


----------



## Mael (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## Tiger (Apr 26, 2011)

Good start by Vancouver.


----------



## Aiku (Apr 26, 2011)

THERE'S A DOUBLE RAINBOW HERE IN VANCOUVER. 

WHAT DOES THIS MEAN? IT MEANS CANUCKS ARE GOING TO WIN TONIGHT.


----------



## Mael (Apr 26, 2011)

Vancouver needs Astartes players.


----------



## Aiku (Apr 26, 2011)

.....


----------



## Mael (Apr 26, 2011)

Aiku said:


> .....



Dude...check the fanart I posted.

That's Astartes...Space Marines.


----------



## Aiku (Apr 26, 2011)

.....


----------



## Mael (Apr 26, 2011)

You are such a hater. gun


----------



## Aiku (Apr 26, 2011)

HATERS GONNA HATE.


----------



## Sin (Apr 26, 2011)

Got the series tied up 

Common Habs, gotta win this one.


----------



## Tools (Apr 26, 2011)

They gonna win tommorow night!

Atta boy Habs!


----------



## Mael (Apr 26, 2011)

Sin said:


> Got the series tied up
> 
> Common Habs, gotta win this one.





Tools said:


> They gonna win tommorow night!
> 
> Atta boy Habs!



Don't think so this time. 

Learn from PPs...that's what Boston does.

Last thing I want is a vindicated Montreal.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 27, 2011)

What a nail-biter. 1-0 with 4 mins to go

a short-handed goal, Vancouver are you serious!? hahaha

1-1 Toews, the guy who hasn't scored the whole series...decides to be a hero now.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 27, 2011)

And Chicago scores,


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow...now that is some brutal punishment.

PRESS THE FUCK ON VANCOUVER.


----------



## Newbologist (Apr 27, 2011)

lol Canucks


----------



## Newbologist (Apr 27, 2011)

and short handed to boot


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow dude...my Vancouver buddy on dA is already raging.

He says "Typical Vancouver."


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2011)

Well here's Vancouver's chance...though I doubt.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2011)

Serious Vancouver what the fuck?


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2011)

Dude the Canucks have gotta score.

Boston and Buffalo failed...Vancouver cannot.

They won.  Awesome.


----------



## Sin (Apr 27, 2011)

VANCOUVER WINS!!!!!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 27, 2011)

What a series, what a game!!!

Congrats Canucks.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 27, 2011)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2011)

Shit Vancouver sounds like won the cup right now.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 27, 2011)

Campoli will be dreaming about that for years.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 27, 2011)

GO CANUCKS GO!


----------



## Aiku (Apr 27, 2011)

WE WON!!!!! CANUCKS WON!!!!! 

What a great way to end the series!!

A double rainbow over Rogers Arena, Game 7, in Overtime.

Canucks, you made us so proud tonight. WE LOVE YOU!!!!


----------



## Tiger (Apr 27, 2011)

Still haven't seen the winning goal on video...


----------



## Newbologist (Apr 27, 2011)

what a series


----------



## Aiku (Apr 27, 2011)

Alex Burrows got the winning goal.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 27, 2011)

No...I know all about it.

Just haven't seen the actual play yet.


----------



## Aiku (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh well. 

This is just like the time when Canada beat U.S.A. in the Olympic Game.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh, I wish I could have been here for that Canada-USA game just to read the comments.


----------



## WakaFlocka (Apr 27, 2011)

Great Game, great series. Crawford derserved to win. If only he didn't have a shit defense in front of him

I hate losing to such a piece of shit team but I guess third times the charm.
I wonder what Gillis is going to whine about next?


----------



## Aiku (Apr 27, 2011)

Son Goku of Earth said:


> Oh, I wish I could have been here for that Canada-USA game just to read the comments.



The comments were insane. :ho



WakaFlocka said:


> Great Game, great series. Crawford derserved to win. If only he didn't have a shit defense in front of him
> 
> I hate losing to such a piece of shit team but I guess third times the charm.
> I wonder what Gillis is going to whine about next?



HOW DARE YOU.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## WakaFlocka (Apr 27, 2011)

Aiku said:


> ^
> 
> HOW DARE YOU.



Seriously I might hate the 'nucks more than the Wings.


----------



## Aiku (Apr 27, 2011)

You mad that we won?


----------



## WakaFlocka (Apr 27, 2011)

Aiku said:


> You mad that we won?



Yeah, wouldn't be a fan if I wasn't


----------



## Aiku (Apr 27, 2011)

It's all good, Chicago. It's our turn.


----------



## WakaFlocka (Apr 27, 2011)

Aiku said:


> It's all good, Chicago. It's our turn.



Just think, this was our down year. I hope the Preds absolutley destroy you.


----------



## Aiku (Apr 27, 2011)

BRING IT ON, PREDATORS. BRING IT ON.


----------



## WakaFlocka (Apr 27, 2011)

Y'all need to get a real goaltender first. Or wait until Schneider is healthy


----------



## Aiku (Apr 27, 2011)

YOU DARE MOCK LUONGO?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2011)

Vancouver better not play like clowns next round, this was too close for comfort.


----------



## Aiku (Apr 27, 2011)

No worries. 

This was all part of their plan.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 27, 2011)

Finally. Finally. Finally.

The series shouldn't have gone this long, there were tons of missteps along the way, collapses, drama, and so on, but goddammit if I could change history I wouldn't.

What a hell of a finish to finally exorcise that demon that's been haunting the team for the last two years.

THE VANCOUVER CANUCKS HAVE DEFEATED THE CHICAGO BLACKHAWKS. 


WakaFlocka said:


> baw baw Chicago wank baw baw



Your tears are delicious


----------



## Aiku (Apr 27, 2011)

IT'S OUR TIME TO SHINE.


----------



## Heloves (Apr 27, 2011)

Proud of my Blackhawks..went down as the defending Stanley Cup Champs should go... now the cup is up for grabs  ... congrats Vancouver


----------



## Tiger (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't really have my hopes up for the second round in the West.

Pretty confident both Detroit and Vancouver will be rolling over their opposition. The East though...that should be fantastic.

Hoping for Philly v Tampa for ECF, but it's a long-shot for sure.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 27, 2011)

WakaFlocka said:


> Great Game, great series. Crawford derserved to win. If only he didn't have a shit defense in front of him
> 
> I hate losing to such a piece of shit team but I guess third times the charm.
> I wonder what Gillis is going to whine about next?





Presidents Trophy winners are a shit team eh?

Face it, the better team won tonight.  It wasn't your defence that was shit, it was just that the Canucks were the better team and they showed it like they did in game 1.

The only reason the game wasn't 7-1 was because Crawford was on fire today.  I'll say this much, he deserved 1st star tonight (not sure who got it personally).  But yeah, the Hawks were dominated because the Canucks brought their A game.  The Hawks tried but there was little they could do, they just don't have the physical side of the game anymore since the salary cap just destroyed their team.  If it wasn't for Crawford this wouldn't have even been a game and really this is how the Canucks should have played all playoffs, just the Hawks have a way of getting in our heads and messing with us.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 27, 2011)

Burrows was first star. He did get both goals after all.

He had just mentioned before the game how when he was a kid playing hockey in his basement he was always great in Game 7s, and joked that he hoped it would carry over. Looks like it did 

Luongo was second star and Crawford was third. Would have switched it personally, but it makes no difference anyway lol


----------



## Enclave (Apr 27, 2011)

I figured Burrows would get first star, I still think Crawford deserved it as he played a hell of a game.

Luongo I would say definitely deserved 3rd star, well either him or Kesler.  Both of them played fantastic games.

Did you see Luongo during the national anthem?  I've never seen him psyching up like that before a game.  I'm thinking that definitely helped him get into the right mindset.  When he's in the right mindset he generally more than earns his paycheque.

For anybody that missed it, here's the game winning goal!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TbJ-SKrsYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 27, 2011)

that was a wild game.   totally didnt expect Towes to will that tying goal.  
well,   Hossa's finals streak is over   lol


man did those Flyers kick Buffalo down.    Miller getting yanked was a shame.    though the Leino goal was pretty

Pronger leaving before the handshake was obvious.    cant shake hands with a damaged one eh?   use the other


hope the Pens can pull it out today.   a surprise return by Crosby would make my day


----------



## Adachi (Apr 27, 2011)

Aiku said:


> YOU DARE MOCK LUONGO?


I live in Vancouver, but I agree with WakaFlocka. Luongo's performance tends to be on the extreme side. When things are good, he can play with all the composure in the world; but when things get shitty, he really does suck.

Let's hope the Canucks can get more consistency throughout the next round.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2011)

Adachi said:


> I live in Vancouver, but I agree with WakaFlocka. Luongo's performance tends to be on the extreme side. When things are good, he can play with all the composure in the world; but when things get shitty, he really does suck.
> 
> Let's hope the Canucks can get more consistency throughout the next round.



And I can only hope the Habs get a humbling in Boston.

Seeing last night's performance was humbling enough for Bs fans.

Canucks play Nashville btw.


----------



## WakaFlocka (Apr 27, 2011)

Well after sleeping on that heartbreaking loss, I realized that if we had in fact won, Vancouver wouldn't have been standing this morning. So its probably for the best that we lost last night. hell of a series and this is turning into an intense rivalry.
See ya next year for our annual playoff series.
Oh and I still do not respect your franchise at all. Though the fans are fine.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 27, 2011)

so Canucks vs Preds and Sharks vs Redwings is set.


----------



## Juub (Apr 27, 2011)

Sharsk will get rolled over by the Redwings. The Canucks can make short work of the Preds, provided Weber and Suter don't completely fuck up the Sedin twins. The Preds are a defensive team and lack firepower, they'll have a tough time against the Canucks.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 27, 2011)

they could both be good series though. depends really.


----------



## Juub (Apr 27, 2011)

They could be but I'm not fond of the Sharks vs Redwings matchup. It seems the Redwings will tool the Sharks. Didn't think I'd say that but I favor Detroit for the cup this year.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm kinda actually leanings towards SJ here but am not totally sure enough yet.


----------



## WakaFlocka (Apr 27, 2011)

Personally I think everyone forgot about how good the Wings are because they handled their business so easily. Wings in six, San Jose's playoff woes continue.

As much as I hate them I think the Nucks dominate the Preds. Vancouver in five


----------



## b0rt (Apr 27, 2011)

like I said I'm not too sure. I'd have to listen to the radio show first then base some good points off that before I officially make my picks.

Hockeycentral at noon with Millard, McLean, and Kypreos!!!


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 27, 2011)

Now my stress is kicking back into me again.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 27, 2011)

WakaFlocka said:


> Well after sleeping on that heartbreaking loss, I realized that if we had in fact won, Vancouver wouldn't have been standing this morning. So its probably for the best that we lost last night. hell of a series and this is turning into an intense rivalry.
> See ya next year for our annual playoff series.
> Oh and I still do not respect your franchise at all. Though the fans are fine.



To be fair, you're supposed to hate the Canucks.  That's how all great rivalries are.  After all, I hate the Hawks more than even the Leafs now, though not as much as I hate the Rangers.


----------



## Jade (Apr 27, 2011)

All I will say is that the Bruins are going to look extremely different next year. I have absolutely no faith in them when it comes to game 7's.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 27, 2011)

I predict a Montreal win tonight for sure.

could be a 1-0 game really.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2011)

Aurora said:


> All I will say is that the Bruins are going to look extremely different next year. I have absolutely no faith in them when it comes to game 7's.



This too...I'm just not feeling the confidence I would as compared to the Celtics or Sox.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 27, 2011)

4-2 Bruins.

3-2 OT Tampa!

My long-shots.


Detroit over San Jose in six.
Vancouver over Nashville in five.

Just like Waka predicted.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 27, 2011)

You know how fucking magical it would be if the Stanley Cup finals were Canucks vs Canadiens?

God I hope that happens!


----------



## Tiger (Apr 27, 2011)

As a Canadian my whole life, the first and primary response I made to myself when I read that was:

"Ew."


----------



## Enclave (Apr 27, 2011)

Why wouldn't you want an all Canadian Stanley Cup finals?


----------



## Tiger (Apr 27, 2011)

Just because I'm Canadian, does not mean I like all Canadian teams.

I'm cheering for Boston, because I like them better than the Habs. 'Cept for maybe Camalleri(sp), I wouldn't favor a Montreal player for any position match-up over Boston or Philly.

Philly has been my second-favorite team since Leclair, Brindamour and Lindros made the Legion of Doom.

So no, I don't give two shits about other Canadian teams than my own, lol
Maybe Calgary since they're our rivals would get a nod in most situations...but this year both Alberta teams sucked dirt.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm a caucasian 1000% Canadian male and I kinda am actually for the Vancouver vs Montreal final. I believe it would be awsm for our country as a whole and most importantly the sport of HOCKEY!!!!


----------



## Enclave (Apr 27, 2011)

Too bad, Bruins won it in overtime


----------



## Jade (Apr 27, 2011)

Fucking shocked that my Bruins won a game 7.


----------



## nanni (Apr 27, 2011)

Subban saved us at the end of the 3rd but Boston won in over time.

Good game.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2011)

Fucking Horton. 

I'm shocked, but still happy Boston kicked out Montreal.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 27, 2011)

Woooo! That's awesome. I was wrong on the scores, but my team picks won.

fuckin Roloson...36 save shutout to put Pittsburgh away. What were the chances?

Washington v Tampa
Philly v Boston

Exciting.


----------



## Tools (Apr 27, 2011)

Alright alright start bashing.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 27, 2011)

Bashing on?


----------



## Jade (Apr 27, 2011)

Tools said:


> Alright alright start bashing.


I'm too happy that the Bruins actually won a game 7.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 27, 2011)

well,   looks like Pens cant win without their captain.    that was obvious.
being too cautious cost them their season

now I can root for Caps easily now


cant choose on Boston/Philly,  but Im sure Boston wants revenge for last year lol


all for the Preds.   take down the Canucks.  better goaltending and better D

Wings will smash the Guppies too

the Boston OT win was awesome.    all that hard work down the drain Subban


----------



## Aiku (Apr 27, 2011)

Adachi said:


> I live in Vancouver, but I agree with WakaFlocka. Luongo's performance tends to be on the extreme side. When things are good, he can play with all the composure in the world; but when things get shitty, he really does suck.
> 
> Let's hope the Canucks can get more consistency throughout the next round.



He does not suck. 

It was all part of his plan.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 27, 2011)

No, Luongo does not suck.

However, he does seem to buckle under post-season pressures. And that's something guys like Miller and Crawford, and Rinne didn't do. The irony of two of those names being on teams kicked out of the first round is not lost on me. But in each case, they were the only reason their team wasn't swept.

Right now, I look to Howard, Luongo and Boucher to show that they will stay cool when under pressure.

Howard wasn't tested much in the first round, and San Jose will be looking for blood after almost being upset in a crazy way.

I expect Roloson to put on some out-of-his-league performances, and then get injured in game 1 of the conference finals...madmad


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 28, 2011)

Luongo's kind of an interesting case.

His playoff numbers with Chicago are night and day when compared with his playoff numbers against other teams in the playoffs. He was .941 in 2007 when he carried Vancouver on his back singlehandedly to a series win over Dallas and made it look like the Canucks stood a chance against the Ducks.

But obviously his numbers against Chicago show it's possible to get in his head. Chicago did it, and I don't know, maybe another team will do it. He was shaky at times against Los Angeles last season too, but there were signs of that during the season, whereas this regular season he was amazing all year and was only pulled twice.

He's been in two Game 7s in his career and was great in both of them. He's capable of coming up big in pressure games, it's just he doesn't come up big every time.

Anyway looks like Boston's got a chance to exorcise a demon of their own as they get a rematch with Philly, San Jose and Detroit get a rematch as well, and Washington and Tampa continue their rivalry from the regular season, and Vancouver/Nashville feels like wading into the unknown. 

Fantastic playoffs this year, and the same number of OT games already as there were all of last post-season.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 28, 2011)

After getting Chicago off their back, I think Detroit's the only team standing in Vancouver's way of the "big series".

And I was all for Boston taking down the Habs...but Philly just got finished dismantling an mvp-calibre goalie...they're already warmed up for this series.

Tampa in 7.
Philly in 6.
Detroit in 6.
Vancouver in 5.

Come on boys, make me a winner!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 28, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Luongo's kind of an interesting case.
> 
> He was .941 in 2007 when he carried Vancouver on his back singlehandedly to a series win over Dallas



ahhh I remember that series.   Turco got 3 shutouts on him.  lol


shame Chicago didnt try for that.   he wont be staying next year.   he'd rather be a starter.


----------



## Mael (Apr 28, 2011)

Law said:


> After getting Chicago off their back, I think Detroit's the only team standing in Vancouver's way of the "big series".
> 
> And I was all for Boston taking down the Habs...but Philly just got finished dismantling an mvp-calibre goalie...they're already warmed up for this series.
> 
> ...



Krejci isn't injured this time nor should he unless Philly wants to get as dirty as Montreal.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 28, 2011)

round 2 starts tonight.

Vancouver vs nashville at 9 PM EST


----------



## Prince of Pop (Apr 28, 2011)

Mael said:


> Fucking Horton.
> 
> I'm shocked, but still happy Boston kicked out Montreal.





Aurora said:


> I'm too happy that the Bruins actually won a game 7.





Kuwabara99 said:


> cant choose on Boston/Philly,  but Im sure Boston wants revenge for last year lol
> the Boston OT win was awesome.    all that hard work down the drain Subban



YEAH!!! Finally my stress is gone, my confidence came back and man I almost cried when I heard the Bruins won Game 7. So it's Bye-bye Habs, NOT PHILLY!!! DAMN IT!!! If Montreal would've won that game I would've been emotionally...dead. Looks like it's revenge time.

And Kuwabara99, I'd go for Boston if I were you, last year killed me, well it's not gonna kill me this time.


----------



## Mael (Apr 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZGp8i6fBE4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 28, 2011)

Boston ready to get trolled again?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 28, 2011)

Get your picks in within the next couple of days and I'll count whatever you can. Even if you didn't participate in round 1, you can still catch up, and there are still rewards for winning each individual round.

And make sure you read the OP and know the manner to predict.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 28, 2011)

already made my picks.


----------



## Mael (Apr 28, 2011)

Hiro said:


> Boston ready to get trolled again?



That's nice, kiddo.  Play nice with your toys.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 28, 2011)

Hiro's right...it's not going to be a happy time for Boston.

And then there's Washington and Tampa, the two teams with the best goalies in the playoffs right now stats-wise.

I wonder then, if the scores will reflect that...or if it will be more wide open. It's pretty odd to see only one Washington player in the top 30 playoff scoring...Ovenchicken with 6 points. >_> That can't stay like that if they plan to win.


----------



## Mael (Apr 28, 2011)

Law said:


> Hiro's right...it's not going to be a happy time for Boston.
> 
> And then there's Washington and Tampa, the two teams with the best goalies in the playoffs right now stats-wise.
> 
> I wonder then, if the scores will reflect that...or if it will be more wide open. It's pretty odd to see only one Washington player in the top 30 playoff scoring...Ovenchicken with 6 points. >_> That can't stay like that if they plan to win.



I dunno...Krejci's still healthy and lessons have been learned.  Tim Thomas is still a fantastic goalie and it's not like Rask has gotta carry half the defense.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 28, 2011)

Second person to mention Krejci, and second time I don't think it makes any difference.

I never said boston was falling apart at the seams...they're just going to lose to a better team. Pretty simple.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 28, 2011)

Wayne Gretzky
Brett Hull
Paul Coffey

Goalie: Dominik Hasek

VS

Mario Lemieux
Jaromir Jagr
Ray Bourque

Goalie: Patrick Roy

Who wins?


----------



## Tools (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh that's a tough one. Offensively, it's pretty darn close. I think however Roy is the better goal tender. 

Arrgh I'll get back to this one.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 28, 2011)

Team A has a better offense, but Team B has better teamwork among their scoring players.

I'd have to side with Teamwork and an edge in goaltending for Mr. Mario.

[edi] Would it be unfair to say that the score would most likely be 3-0 if it weren't for top-tier goaltending on Nashville's end? They're being dominated.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 29, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> all for the Preds.   take down the Canucks.  better goaltending and better D



Seriously?  Their defence being better than the Canucks defence is pretty much false (hell, after tonights display I'd say claiming that their D is better is down right laughable) while their goal tending being better I'd say is debatable.

Meanwhile the Preds offence is complete shit while the Canucks have a fantastic offence.  Only reason the Preds are in the playoffs is because of Rinne.

Canucks will probably win this in 5.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 29, 2011)

Don't get cocky now.

The most exciting part of the game tonight was Shea Weber's beard.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 29, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Don't get cocky now.
> 
> The most exciting part of the game tonight was Shea Weber's beard.



Eh, I'm not being cocky.  They really don't deserve to be in the playoffs.  The only reason they're there is because of their goalie.

That said, crazy shit tends to happen in the playoffs but even so.

Really, if they push this series beyond game 5 it'll be completely thanks to Rinne.


----------



## Heloves (Apr 29, 2011)

a question to Canuck fans ...if the Blackhawks had beaten you would you guys have been in panic mode or would you all have just said oh well next year?  

I just want to know  ..


----------



## Enclave (Apr 29, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> a question to Canuck fans ...if the Blackhawks had beaten you would you guys have been in panic mode or would you all have just said oh well next year?
> 
> I just want to know  ..



For me, it would completely depend on how game 7 played out.  If it was a complete blowout like games 4 and 5 then there would have been some shit hitting the fan.  However if the game was good and the Canucks put up an excellent effort and only lost due to some bad bounces and the like?  I wouldn't have taken it all THAT hard.


----------



## Heloves (Apr 29, 2011)

Enclave said:


> For me, it would completely depend on how game 7 played out.  If it was a complete blowout like games 4 and 5 then there would have been some shit hitting the fan.  However if the game was good and the Canucks put up an excellent effort and only lost due to some bad bounces and the like?  I wouldn't have taken it all THAT hard.



Ok thanks for the response dude... just wondered because the media made it seem like Canada would burn down the stadium had they lost ...anyways good luck to you guys ... hope you win it all


----------



## b0rt (Apr 29, 2011)

wow @ Weber's beard.

that things beast!!!


----------



## Mael (Apr 29, 2011)

Law said:


> Second person to mention Krejci, and second time I don't think it makes any difference.
> 
> I never said boston was falling apart at the seams...they're just going to lose to a better team. Pretty simple.



That remains to be seen.

3-1 record in the regular season, while not a whole lot, gives confidence that the Bruins can still upend Philly with reasonable chance.

Krejci is still an offensive hustler who if not scoring can provide presence enough to get the rest going.  When he went down in Game 3 last year, that was a pretty damn good indicator of bad news on the horizon.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 29, 2011)

Boston's offense has obviously been pretty shitty thus far.
Thomas has been good, but then again top goalie in the leage pretty much.
Chara has done shit this series, they need to start putting him in front of the goalie to obstruct vision, might be good for their dreadful power play.

the best forwards so far imo has to be Marchand and Horton, those guys been doing everything and some to get them to round 2. Lucic also needs to step up a bit too.


----------



## Mael (Apr 29, 2011)

b0rt said:


> Boston's offense has obviously been pretty shitty thus far.
> Thomas has been good, but then again top goalie in the leage pretty much.
> Chara has done shit this series, they need to start putting him in front of the goalie to obstruct vision, might be good for their dreadful power play.
> 
> the best forwards so far imo has to be Marchand and Horton, those guys been doing everything and some to get them to round 2. Lucic also needs to step up a bit too.



I wouldn't completely say that.  Horton has indeed been a hero but you're also overlooking Chris Kelly, Michael Ryder, and Patrice Bergeron.

Chara's lack of offense has been made up partially by his defense to help Thomas.  That much can be said.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 29, 2011)

yea Bergeron has been $$$ on the faceoffs but thats about it...


----------



## Jade (Apr 29, 2011)

b0rt said:


> yea Bergeron has been $$$ on the faceoffs but thats about it...


Bergeron was Bostons best player in that series and was bested Cammalleri who was great. Kelly, Marchand, Seidenberg(since being paired with Chara) are they others. Sure Horton scored 2 clutch goals. Other than that he's been invisible. I give credit to Subban and Gil for neutralizing the Bruins 1st line.

Bruins gotta slow down Briere though. He's been solid so far. Unlike most Bruins he's able to finish when he gets the chance.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




:datbriere




[edit] Wooo Tampa!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 30, 2011)

Enclave said:


> Seriously?  Their defence being better than the Canucks defence is pretty much false (hell, after tonights display I'd say claiming that their D is better is down right laughable) while their goal tending being better I'd say is debatable.
> 
> Meanwhile the Preds offence is complete shit while the Canucks have a fantastic offence.  Only reason the Preds are in the playoffs is because of Rinne.
> 
> Canucks will probably win this in 5.



1 goal is fantastic?    heck,  a 2 goal lead is usually the worst in hockey

Vancouver has their work cut out for them if they face Detroit or the Guppies next round, they dont mess around


----------



## Tiger (Apr 30, 2011)

Detroit first game back...a bit of rust, perhaps?

I really don't care, just happy Tampa won, lol


----------



## b0rt (Apr 30, 2011)

Detroit may have lost game 1 but they're still taking that series.

2 games today: Boston vs Philly on NBC at 3 PM EST and CBC at 9 is Canucks vs Preds.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 30, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> 1 goal is fantastic?    heck,  a 2 goal lead is usually the worst in hockey
> 
> Vancouver has their work cut out for them if they face Detroit or the Guppies next round, they dont mess around



If you didn't watch the game then you have no idea what you're talking about.

The Preds had 20 shots on goal in the game.  The Canucks?  30.

Hell, the only reason the Preds even got 20 is because they began to get their shit together half way through the game.  Before their team started getting their shit together we'd outshot them 23-7.

Like I said, Rinne is the ONLY reason the Canucks didn't beat the Preds 5+-0


----------



## Tiger (Apr 30, 2011)

Put average goalies into the Canucks/Preds game and it would have been 5-2 Canucks.

Rinne is going to run out of brilliant games before Vancouver runs out of steam. Both Sedins had 7 shots each...that should tell you what kind of saves Rinne was making.


----------



## Jade (Apr 30, 2011)

Bruins PP needs no words. We score two seconds after PP ended .


----------



## Tiger (Apr 30, 2011)

Pitiful goaltending.


----------



## Mael (Apr 30, 2011)

How 'bout that troll so far, Hiro?


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 1, 2011)

I watched game 1.    Canucks should have more goals than that.   they were a monster of a team all season.



Rinne is a monster

watching these 2 OTs were awesome.    he made crazy saves


Canucks thought they could win 1-0 again.    doesnt always work out that way.   


glad to see the Bruins kick butt.   Marchand is so great


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 1, 2011)

So the Canucks outplayed the Preds in the first half of the game and deserved to win. Then the Preds grossly outplayed them in the second half of the game and the Canucks deserved to lose. Then the Canucks outplayed the Preds in overtime and deserved to win. But what can you do.

Luongo was monstrous in regulation (of course the late one is a wonky one) and Rinne was monstrous in OT.

It's what you expect out of a series that's between two Vezina nominees though, the scores are going to be low and tight. If the score was 5-5 something would be seriously wrong.

But Jesus those refs weren't calling a thing. I'm not complaining, because the Canucks (especially Kesler) got away with a ton. But man, they were just letting them play, to the point where it was getting a little too chippy.

In devastating news, though, the NHL is looking to crack down on the Green Guys  Fuck you Healey.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 1, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> In devastating news, though, the NHL is looking to crack down on the Green Guys  Fuck you Healey.



huh?   whats that about?


----------



## Tiger (May 1, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> huh?   whats that about?



I think it's fans that dress up in green outfits and stir up shit?


----------



## b0rt (May 1, 2011)

Canucks fans should rebel against that by throwing salmon on the ice!!!


----------



## Tools (May 1, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> In devastating news, though, the NHL is looking to crack down on the Green Guys  Fuck you Healey.



That's horrible! They haven't done anything wrong.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 1, 2011)

For those who don't know them basically they're two guys from BCIT who always sit beside the opponent's penalty box at Canuck games and do weird things to bother the player in the box. Like handstands, dances, and so on. 

They actually weren't at as many games this year because one of them had a "lower body injury" or something.

The NHL phoned them up and told them to stop touching the glass or something...which is pretty stupid because fans do nothing but touch the glass. 

They pull out the big guns when the Leafs are here (I think I posted this video before):
[YOUTUBE]nR90G4u5rdw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tiger (May 1, 2011)

Sharks up 2-0...didn't see that coming.

And Roloson is standing on his fuckin head against Washington. 24-9 in shots with a few mins left in 2nd period, and it's 1-1.

Tampa, wake up. (and as the 2nd winds down, Washington keeps getting more shots, while Tampa does nothing)


----------



## Mael (May 1, 2011)

Surprised to see the Canucks lose...oh well.  But the Bruins play again tomorrow.  They have to keep that pressure up.  Philly must be given no quarter.


----------



## Tiger (May 1, 2011)

Fuckin 'A - Lecavalier just made me hard.

Wooooo Tampa! Gettin' exciting now.


----------



## Mael (May 1, 2011)

Ovechkin's effort for naught.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 2, 2011)

Ive seen green men at Stars games too.    not Canucks ones though(didnt attend those home games)

yeah.   Stamkos is starting to get used to playoffs now.   glad I got his rookie card at the right time.    keep it moving Tampa


----------



## b0rt (May 2, 2011)

Mael said:


> Ovechkin's effort for naught.



he still be bangin someone tonight.


----------



## Mael (May 2, 2011)

b0rt said:


> he still be bangin someone tonight.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKTvD3LRSLs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## b0rt (May 2, 2011)

OMFG YESSSS!!!!!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 2, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> huh?   whats that about?





Law said:


> I think it's fans that dress up in green outfits and stir up shit?





Tools said:


> That's horrible! They haven't done anything wrong.



Yea they are pretty funny to watch


----------



## Tiger (May 2, 2011)

I had never heard of James van Riemsdyk until these playoffs.

7 goals now..

Holy shit, 22 shots in the third period for Philly. Tim Thomas is showing exactly why he'll be pocketing a Vezina this year.


----------



## Mael (May 2, 2011)

Intense game...


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 2, 2011)

LOL at the OT goal in the Bruins Flyers game


----------



## Mael (May 2, 2011)

HA!

THEY HAD TO REVIEW IT TO CALL IT!

FUCK YEAH KREJCI!


----------



## Jade (May 2, 2011)

Krejci I LOVE you .


----------



## Mael (May 2, 2011)

Man Philly is REALLY trolling Boston so far. .


----------



## Tiger (May 2, 2011)

52 saves by Thomas.

Funny how people were like "Oh yay, Krejci's back - Philly's in trouble!" and I said: "I doubt he'll do much."

Yeah well...whatever. I still don't know who the fuck he is.


----------



## Jade (May 2, 2011)

Law said:


> 52 saves by Thomas.
> 
> Funny how people were like "Oh yay, Krejci's back - Philly's in trouble!" and I said: "I doubt he'll do much."
> 
> Yeah well...whatever. I still don't know who the fuck he is.


He seems to play extremely well against Philly. That is what I know.


----------



## Mael (May 2, 2011)

Law said:


> 52 saves by Thomas.
> 
> Funny how people were like "Oh yay, Krejci's back - Philly's in trouble!" and I said: "I doubt he'll do much."
> 
> Yeah well...whatever. I still don't know who the fuck he is.



Pastore finalising a deal with us

How about doing research?

Would it hurt?


----------



## Tiger (May 2, 2011)

How does that link help me know who he is?

I obviously already know his name, I know he's a goal-scorer forward. If I don't watch Eastern Conference hockey, it's not hard to understand why I don't know who the fuck some obscure player on your team is.

Would I see him on NHL's top 20 for points during the regular season? If not, then please think about what kind of time I'd have to put into researching a single player I don't care about to understand whether he's some playoff hero clutch player fans know and love.

Fernando Pisani got 14 playoff goals for the Oilers during their cup-run a handful of years ago - guess what, no one knew who the hell he was. But I didn't expect them to.


----------



## Mael (May 2, 2011)

Well if you're so into why Boston fans are happy Krejci is back, mayhap a little research would help.

Look up season stats.

Do you want his bio to know the man?


----------



## Tiger (May 2, 2011)

A quick "He's a pretty clutch player for us" would have sufficed.

But I've caught a whiff of that by the results page.


----------



## Jade (May 3, 2011)

I'm curious to see if Pronger will be back for game 3.


----------



## b0rt (May 3, 2011)

The Philly comeback now.


----------



## Mael (May 3, 2011)

b0rt said:


> The Philly comeback now.



We'll see about that this time...


----------



## Prince of Pop (May 3, 2011)

Aurora said:


> Bruins PP needs no words. We score two seconds after PP ended .



I really don't care that their PP suck, that maybe one of their huge advantage.



Mael said:


> HA!
> 
> THEY HAD TO REVIEW IT TO CALL IT!
> 
> FUCK YEAH KREJCI!



Yeah, I knew Krejci put it it, when the ref signals no goal, I was like "WHAT!? WHAT THE HELL!?", but they call is good so yeah I'm happy.



Aurora said:


> Krejci I LOVE you .



You love Krejci.



Law said:


> 52 saves by Thomas.
> 
> Funny how people were like "Oh yay, Krejci's back - Philly's in trouble!" and I said: "I doubt he'll do much."
> 
> Yeah well...whatever. I still don't know who the fuck he is.



Krejci'll do much, you'll see, now I hate Mike Richards, he injured Krejci last year, now he made Adam McQuaid hit his head on the boards, if he suffers a concussion, I'm gonna raise hell at the NHL for it.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 4, 2011)

wow......that call on Nashville in OT was absolute BS


the guy was trying to get his stick and Kesler was holding his stick


----------



## Jade (May 4, 2011)

McQuaid only suffered a sprained neck from his fuck up. If Richards didn't avoid it he himself would of been hammered as McQuaid had him aimed down.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 4, 2011)

Nashville only had 4 shots on goal in the entire second period, and I think 3 of them were in the last 10 seconds 

Again Rinne is the only thing holding them in this series.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 4, 2011)

there have been a lot of good OT games already in the playoffs


----------



## Prince of Pop (May 4, 2011)

Aurora said:


> McQuaid only suffered a sprained neck from his fuck up. If Richards didn't avoid it he himself would of been hammered as McQuaid had him aimed down.



Well, luckily it isn't a concussion. I'll be out for I'd say a couple of games.


----------



## Tiger (May 4, 2011)

Is Bruce Boudreau in deep shit if Tampa sweeps them tonight? I think he's seeing a door at the end of a very short hallway in his dreams.


----------



## Jade (May 4, 2011)

Law said:


> Is Bruce Boudreau in deep shit if Tampa sweeps them tonight? I think he's seeing a door at the end of a very short hallway in his dreams.


He probably is. Sure some of the top talent on the team aren't exactly performing but that's his job to put a fire under their asses.


----------



## Tiger (May 4, 2011)

He's also blaming his goal-tending. Which is a hard cop-out when your goalie for the entire playoffs is sitting at just a hair over 2 goals allowed per game.

When you're losing line match-ups, and your star players aren't performing, while playing the 8th, then 5th seeded teams in the playoffs...

Fingers should start pointing inward.


[edit]

Philly, I am fucking disappoint.
Tampa, you are now my shining star.


----------



## Jade (May 4, 2011)

What a wonder game to watch. That's what the Flyers get for saying they'll win before the game.


----------



## Juub (May 4, 2011)

What hurts the Caps more? The first round upset last year or the second round sweep this year?


----------



## Mael (May 4, 2011)

I'm still not convinced of anything until it's 4-0 for Boston in the series. 

But I do like the lack of Philly trolling so far amirite Hiro?


----------



## Tiger (May 4, 2011)

Ovechkin, sup bro? Where'd you go? Your team got swept...what's up with that?

At least the Pens can say Crosby was hurt for a bit...


----------



## Juub (May 4, 2011)

Law said:


> Ovechkin, sup bro? Where'd you go? Your team got swept...what's up with that?
> 
> At least the Pens can say Crosby was hurt for a bit...


 Ovechkin was all over the place. Blame Semin, Green and Backstrom.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 4, 2011)

Law said:


> Ovechkin, sup bro? Where'd you go? Your team got swept...what's up with that?
> 
> At least the Pens can say Crosby was hurt for a bit...



I know!     my brother is a big Ovi fan and Crosby hater.    Im luving it


----------



## Tiger (May 4, 2011)

I like Ovechkin more than Crosby. Don't get me wrong, lol

But he's gotta do more than be all over the ice. He has to change the games, and he didn't.

WTF Detroit.

I think I'm done predicting series' outcomes. Philly's gonna get swept, Detroit's gonna get swept, Vancouver looks shaky as all hell...

Only team I chose to win that actually did is Tampa, and at the time I thought there was no way I'd be right. Highest scoring team in the playoffs right now, with the hottest goalie.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 4, 2011)

crazy crazy night

I was 3-0 on my picks

Detroit lost the same night last year to give the Sharks the 3-0 lead(wild stuff)


nice seeing CHARAzard get 3 points


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 5, 2011)

Deja vu in this second round.

San Jose's up 3-0 on Detroit and Boston's up 3-0 on Philadelphia...I think we've seen this before.

Though Philly's not coming back this time, not a chance. From what I saw, pathetic. And Boston finally got a PP goal, only took a 5-on-3 to do it, lol.

Watch San Jose get blown out next game and win Game 5, just to make it identical (and if the Canucks win their series, I'm hoping San Jose's Conference Final is identical to last year, too...)

Congrats to Tampa Bay on sweeping Washington...and Washington continues to choke, now four years straight where they lost to a lower seed.


----------



## Prince of Pop (May 5, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Deja vu in this second round.
> 
> San Jose's up 3-0 on Detroit and Boston's up 3-0 on Philadelphia...I think we've seen this before.
> 
> Though Philly's not coming back this time, not a chance. From what I saw, pathetic. And Boston finally got a PP goal, only took a 5-on-3 to do it, lol.



I believe you're right, the Bruins just had their revenge anyways since Brian Boucher sucks now, if they continue to put him on net again for Game 4, he's gonna end up being scored on faster like last night. 

Finally first PP in a month, still I believe them not scoring a PP goal might be one of their huge advantage. I'm very impressed with Brad Marchand and David Krejci for their playoff performance. They did very well.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 5, 2011)

Prince of Pop said:


> I believe you're right, the Bruins just had their revenge anyways since Brian Boucher sucks now, if they continue to put him on net again for Game 4, he's gonna end up being scored on faster like last night.
> 
> Finally first PP in a month, still I believe them not scoring a PP goal might be one of their huge advantage. I'm very impressed with Brad Marchand and David Krejci for their playoff performance. They did very well.



I will laugh if Philly puts in Leighton,  hoping he can save them again


----------



## Mael (May 6, 2011)

That was a pretty good smacking from the Canucks last night, what with Kesler and the PP goal and then Sedin to drive the stake through the heart.


----------



## Prince of Pop (May 6, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> I will laugh if Philly puts in Leighton,  hoping he can save them again



Pfft! I doubt he'll help, let's see if Bobrovsky can stop the Bruins, which I doubt as well.


----------



## Mael (May 6, 2011)

Prince of Pop said:


> Pfft! I doubt he'll help, let's see if Bobrovsky can stop the Bruins, which I doubt as well.



We're going to see Philly play with its life on the line now.  I think Game 2's performance is more of what we'll see this time.  I don't buy the "empty in the tank" mantra of VS.


----------



## Tools (May 6, 2011)

Will the Bruins sweep or is it time for Philly comeback?
Wings are gonna win tonight no doubt about that in my mine.


----------



## Tiger (May 6, 2011)

I don't even care anymore. I think it would be more funny than anything to see two sweeps tonight.

Wings sweep round one, get swept in round two. That's poetic.


----------



## Mael (May 6, 2011)

Hey Hiro...who got trolled again? 

Please, tell me.  

*WHO. GOT. TROLLED?*


----------



## Prince of Pop (May 6, 2011)

REVENGE IS SWEEP!!!

THE FLYERS ARE NOW DEAD!!! I'M HAPPY THE BRUINS GOT REVENGE!!! 5-1, the series is now 4-0.

Thanx to Looch's 2 goals. I now hate Claude Giroux for injuring Patrice Bergeron. That...that BASTARD!!!

No matter. I'M JUST HAPPY THE BRUINS SWEEPS THE FLYERS OFF!!!


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 7, 2011)

And Philly goes out with a whimper. Boston-Tampa Conference Final, I'm betting not a lot of people picked that.

Red Wings just barely clung to life tonight...but the series is closer than it seems. I mean, San Jose is up 3-1 but every win has been by one goal, and two of them were in OT. After the first three games it could just as easily have been Detroit up 2-1. Still, I don't think San Jose will cough up the 3-0 series lead and lose 4 straight.

With two series over already, here's hoping a third one ends tomorrow


----------



## Mael (May 7, 2011)

So McQuaid is back on skates...but that fucker Giroux still made Bergeron questionable.

I can only hope he'll be somewhat ok by the time Game 1 rolls around.

Here's hoping for VAN-BOS.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 7, 2011)

Mael said:


> Hey Hiro...who got trolled again?
> 
> Please, tell me.
> 
> *WHO. GOT. TROLLED?*





Prince of Pop said:


> REVENGE IS SWEEP!!!
> 
> THE FLYERS ARE NOW DEAD!!! I'M HAPPY THE BRUINS GOT REVENGE!!! 5-1, the series is now 4-0.
> 
> ...


*bans you both in fury*


----------



## Mael (May 7, 2011)

Hiro said:


> *bans you both in fury*





:33


----------



## IBU (May 7, 2011)

I am almost willing to root for Boston because they knocked out the team I despise the most in four straight.

Although, Boston will have their work cut out for them with Tampa, given Tampa's style of play and Roloson's hot goaltending as of late.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 7, 2011)

Fuck Boston in my ass. I hate them so much...


----------



## Mael (May 7, 2011)

IBU said:


> I am almost willing to root for Boston because they knocked out the team I despise the most in four straight.
> 
> Although, Boston will have their work cut out for them with Tampa, given Tampa's style of play and Roloson's hot goaltending as of late.



I think it's great.  Boston has a better defense IMO but Tampa has this unrelenting striking mixed with a formidable third line.  Bergeron's recovery is paramount to give Boston an offensive edge.

What's going to be the deciding factor is who is going to be the better amongst the geezer goalies, Roloson or Thomas.

Overall this should be a good, clean series without a lot of hating going on.



Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Fuck Boston in my ass. I hate them so much...



U mad?  Poor you...sucks you like a scrub Maple Leaf team.


----------



## IBU (May 7, 2011)

Mael said:


> I think it's great.  Boston has a better defense IMO but Tampa has this unrelenting striking mixed with a formidable third line.  Bergeron's recovery is paramount to give Boston an offensive edge.
> 
> What's going to be the deciding factor is who is going to be the better amongst the geezer goalies, Roloson or Thomas.
> 
> ...



I actually think Tampa may have a slight edge defensively, not because their defensemen are great, but because the system Guy Boucher has set up is extraordinarily difficult to play against. 

When you have a team with a lot of offensive skill upfront, that traps and uses a counterattacking system, they can be very tough to play against.


----------



## Juub (May 7, 2011)

Boston barely contained Montreal because of its speed and defensive system. Well, the Lightning are bit like Montreal, except bigger and stronger with more offensive firepower. They also have younger, bigger and faster defensemen. I'd say Tampa in 6 but I can't ignore the Bruin's potent first line.


----------



## Mael (May 7, 2011)

IBU said:


> I actually think Tampa may have a slight edge defensively, not because their defensemen are great, but because the system Guy Boucher has set up is extraordinarily difficult to play against.
> 
> When you have a team with a lot of offensive skill upfront, that traps and uses a counterattacking system, they can be very tough to play against.



See I find this partially believable with the day-to-day return of Kubina.

Boston does indeed have, if running on all cylinders, an imposing offense.  Get Krejci and Lucic with setups and Horton with those clutch shots, Tampa's got its work cut out for them.

However, again, I reiterate that Tim Thomas will continue to play like there's no tomorrow.  That Vezina Trophy's as good as his if he keeps it up and I'm wholly impressed at his ability so far in this playoff after the disastrous sidelining he had and Rask as a decent fill-in.


----------



## Juub (May 7, 2011)

Mael said:


> See I find this partially believable with the day-to-day return of Kubina.
> 
> Boston does indeed have, if running on all cylinders, an imposing offense.  Get Krejci and Lucic with setups and Horton with those clutch shots, Tampa's got its work cut out for them.
> 
> However, again, I reiterate that Tim Thomas will continue to play like there's no tomorrow.  *That Vezina Trophy's as good as his if he keeps it up* and I'm wholly impressed at his ability so far in this playoff after the disastrous sidelining he had and Rask as a decent fill-in.


 You mean the Conn Smythe? The Vezina has already been voted.


----------



## Mael (May 7, 2011)

Juub said:


> You mean the Conn Smythe? The Vezina has already been voted.



So why does ESPN continue to say Vezina finalist for Thomas?

It won't be announced until June. 

And neither has the Conn Smythe.

C'mon man...do the research.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 7, 2011)

All the NHL Awards are based only on regular season performance, the playoffs have no effect on them (Conn Smythe being the exception obviously since it's only based on the playoffs, but that gets awarded at the end of the Final).

...that's why you have finalists at the end of the season rather than the playoffs.

So they've already picked a Vezina winner they just don't announce it until the award show. And yeah Thomas obviously has it locked up, I don't think you can set a modern-day record and not win it.


----------



## Jade (May 7, 2011)

I hope the concussion that Bergeron suffered doesn't set him back. If it is the wait one week concussion(probably not though) that would be a relief but it still sucks.

So the Bruins are looking at...

Lucic-Krecj-Horton
Marchand-Kelly/Pev-Recchi
Sequin-Pev/Kelly-Ryder
Energy line


----------



## Tiger (May 7, 2011)

Mael said:


> So why does ESPN continue to say Vezina finalist for Thomas?
> 
> It won't be announced until June.
> 
> ...



Mael, nothing Thomas does in the playoffs can affect whether or not he gets the Vezina.

What people are buzzing about is whether he'll get the Vezina and Conn Smythe in the same year. Which is entirely possible, but alas...Tampa is going to ruin Boston's hopes and dreams.

Thomas is almost a shoe-in for Vezina. I would be disappointed if he didn't get it after setting an NHL record for one of the stats that truly defines good goal-tending, rather than defense and over-all team play.


----------



## Mael (May 7, 2011)

Law said:


> Mael, nothing Thomas does in the playoffs can affect whether or not he gets the Vezina.
> 
> What people are buzzing about is whether he'll get the Vezina and Conn Smythe in the same year. Which is entirely possible, *but alas...Tampa is going to ruin Boston's hopes and dreams.*
> 
> Thomas is almost a shoe-in for Vezina. I would be disappointed if he didn't get it after setting an NHL record for one of the stats that truly defines good goal-tending, rather than defense and over-all team play.



How so?

Hiro said Boston was going to get trolled.

Look what happened?


----------



## Mael (May 7, 2011)

WTF Canucks?


----------



## Prince of Pop (May 7, 2011)

Mael said:


> So McQuaid is back on skates...but that fucker Giroux still made Bergeron questionable.
> 
> I can only hope he'll be somewhat ok by the time Game 1 rolls around.
> 
> Here's hoping for VAN-BOS.



That's what I was predicting. I wanna see Boston and Vancouver.



Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Fuck Boston in my ass. I hate them so much...





Fk yourself jackass.



Aurora said:


> I hope the concussion that Bergeron suffered doesn't set him back. If it is the wait one week concussion(probably not though) that would be a relief but it still sucks.
> 
> So the Bruins are looking at...
> 
> ...



If Bergeron does get a concussion, then I'm adding Giroux to my list. I love your theory on their lines. The Lucic-Krejci-Horton line is fantastic.


----------



## Jade (May 7, 2011)

Prince of Pop said:


> If Bergeron does get a concussion, then I'm adding Giroux to my list. I love your theory on their lines. The Lucic-Krejci-Horton line is fantastic.


He does of have one. It's the matter of "when" and "if" he returns in the Tampa Bay series.


----------



## Prince of Pop (May 8, 2011)

I just found out from GM Peter Chiarelli, he stated Bergeron suffered a mild concussion. Luckily it's not severe.


----------



## Mael (May 8, 2011)

Bergy's going to be out for a couple games, that's for sure.


----------



## Mael (May 8, 2011)

Tyler Seguin in for Bergeron.

Pucker factor time?


----------



## Prince of Pop (May 8, 2011)

He'll returned for about Game 1 or Game 2 at the most.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 8, 2011)

I would kinda like to see Detroit come through.  I would really like a canucks red wings series


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 8, 2011)

Vancouver vs. San Jose at the beginning of March was one of the best games of the entire regular season, so I'd love to see that series. Either one.

But all I really care about is beating Nashville.


----------



## Mael (May 8, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Vancouver vs. San Jose at the beginning of March was one of the best games of the entire regular season, so I'd love to see that series. Either one.
> 
> But all I really care about is beating Nashville.



Yeah man...Canucks are all about building some steam in a round but then just shooting themselves until the very end.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 8, 2011)

Detroit gets the win off Holmstrom COoooo...

I just like Holmstrom I have always liked watching him play in front of the net


----------



## Zach (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 9, 2011)

can things get any worse for Slovakia?    xd

Ref: *slides in* SAFE!


----------



## Mael (May 9, 2011)

San Jose better learn to close otherwise they'll be pulling a Vancouver soon enough.

And of course the Boston media won't play down the Bergeron concussion.  Then again, Krejci went down last year and lo the collapse.  I can only hope Seguin can do at least half a decent job as replacement.

So c'mon Canucks...stop shooting yourself in the foot.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 9, 2011)

Finally. See ya Nashville, nice knowin' ya.


----------



## Mael (May 9, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> Finally. See ya Nashville, nice knowin' ya.





> *Scott Pilgrim*


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 9, 2011)

Nashville dominated by Vancouver in all games except Game 2!

Carrie Underwood left in tears!

Kesler an absolute beast! A force of nature in every game!

The Canucks have defeated the Predators!

For the first time in 17 years, THE CANUCKS ARE GOING TO THE CONFERENCE FINAL!

San Jose, Detroit, who the fuck cares! BRING IT!


----------



## Mael (May 9, 2011)

Seems like Boston and Vancouver are sharing some interesting playoff moments.

A sign of things to come?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 9, 2011)

This is true. Mortal enemies put down in Game 7 OT, last year's demons exorcised, first trip to the Conference Final in a long-ass time...

God I really want a Vancouver-Boston Cup Final, that would shut up so many naysayers.


----------



## Mael (May 10, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> This is true. Mortal enemies put down in Game 7 OT, last year's demons exorcised, first trip to the Conference Final in a long-ass time...
> 
> God I really want a Vancouver-Boston Cup Final, that would shut up so many naysayers.



I'd feel bad though since Vancouver is definitely one of my fave Western teams and my good buddy lives there.

Alas, if that's the case, then the battle must go on.


----------



## Enclave (May 11, 2011)

If you want to watch the Glendale city council vote on giving the Coyotes another $25 million next season.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 11, 2011)

Now a team has come back from down 3-0 to go to Game 7 eight times in NHL history, and three of those times have happened in the course of a year. What the hell.

Seriously, Detroit manhandled San Jose in that game. The shots were like 31-13 at the half. San Jose came out so flat, they deserved the loss. Well, we'll see how it goes on Thursday, if Detroit joins the Flyers or the Blackhawks in the record books.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 11, 2011)

Yeah!!

Game 7 is gonna be badass

I want Detroit to come through to play the canucks..._crosses fingers_


----------



## Mael (May 11, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Now a team has come back from down 3-0 to go to Game 7 eight times in NHL history, and three of those times have happened in the course of a year. What the hell.
> 
> Seriously, Detroit manhandled San Jose in that game. The shots were like 31-13 at the half. San Jose came out so flat, they deserved the loss. Well, we'll see how it goes on Thursday, if Detroit joins the Flyers or the Blackhawks in the record books.





xboxlivegrl said:


> Yeah!!
> 
> Game 7 is gonna be badass
> 
> I want Detroit to come through to play the canucks..._crosses fingers_



I was talking to my bud in Vancouver, he just wants whoever wins to be a little worn out from this Game 7.  Canucks gotta bring the Sedin/Kesler/Burrows heat if they think they'll contend with whoever wins and Luongo MUST have an A game.

Boston on the other hand got Saturday to play, thank God, giving Bergeron a little more time to recover.  Alas, it also gives Gagne and Kubina time to recover.

We're both hoping for Vancouver and Boston.

Gonna be a fuckin' gar Stanley Cup if so.


----------



## Prince of Pop (May 11, 2011)

Yeah hope for Vancouver Boston match up.

The Flyers got a lot of injuries now, the Bruins must've beaten them up real good. They're always be Big and Bad.


----------



## Enclave (May 11, 2011)

I personally do not want a Vancouver vs Boston final.  Why?  I think the Canucks would have more trouble with Boston than most other teams in the East.  I still think we'd have the advantage but just not as much of one and my priority over awesome hockey to watch is getting the damn Cup.


----------



## Mael (May 11, 2011)

Enclave said:


> I personally do not want a Vancouver vs Boston final.  Why?  I think the Canucks would have more trouble with Boston than most other teams in the East.  I still think we'd have the advantage but just not as much of one and my priority over awesome hockey to watch is getting the damn Cup.



Ah, you see this is how I feel but from an American East Coast perspective. 

I respect this, but I also think Vancouver will bring more game than last time.

Besides, let's see Thomas and Luongo have their contest.


----------



## Enclave (May 11, 2011)

You think the Bruins have a better chance against the Canucks than against the Red Wings or Sharks?  Seriously?  I'd think a Bruins fan who wants the best odds for their team would hope for the Sharks to go to the finals with the Red Wings being their 2nd choice.

Or are you banking on how officiating in the finals always seems horribly biased against Canadian teams?


----------



## Mael (May 11, 2011)

Enclave said:


> You think the Bruins have a better chance against the Canucks than against the Red Wings or Sharks?  Seriously?  I'd think a Bruins fan who wants the best odds for their team would hope for the Sharks to go to the finals with the Red Wings being their 2nd choice.
> 
> *Or are you banking on how officiating in the finals always seems horribly biased against Canadian teams?*



Wait...what?!?


----------



## Enclave (May 11, 2011)

Amazing, you do not know of the NHL Canadian conspiracy theories?!


----------



## Mael (May 11, 2011)

Enclave said:


> Amazing, you do not know of the NHL Canadian conspiracy theories?!



Wait...you mean to tell me that Canadians actually think the NHL has it out against them and the reffing is comparable to the NBA?


----------



## Tiger (May 12, 2011)

Reffing this season on many teams, American and Canadian alike, was world-class embarrassing.

It certainly puts Vancouver fans on edge when they think about it possibly being the difference between a Cup win and history repeating itself.


----------



## Enclave (May 12, 2011)

To be fair?  If you go back and watch some of the old games?  You really can see a disproportionate number of very questionable calls against Canadian teams.  Just re-watch the Canucks vs Rangers series back in '94.  It's honestly hard not to suspect something.  Not to mention since then similar occurances have happened.

Hell, just last year.  Canucks vs Capitals.  I don't know anybody who didn't raise an eyebrow at the "distinct kicking motion" call on a very important goal the Canucks had scored.

Now I'm not necessarily saying there's some conspiracy exactly, but I'm not going to totally rule it out as things are a tad suspect and it's well known that Bettman doesn't much care about Canada and would prefer hockey to take off in the States and what better way to pull that off than American teams doing well in the playoffs?



Law said:


> Reffing this season on many teams, American and Canadian alike, was world-class embarrassing.
> 
> It certainly puts Vancouver fans on edge when they think about it possibly being the difference between a Cup win and history repeating itself.



This is very much the case this year.  Reffing has been terrible in general for certain.  Though you'll find that reffing was particularly one sided in some of the Canucks vs Blackhawks games.  However once Mike Gillis spoke up with the press he was fined $50,000 but game 7 was called quite fairly.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 12, 2011)

The reffing has been so appalling both ways that I just close my eyes and hope that all the wrong calls balance each other out.

I mean I had some real issues but with the reffing in Game 6 of the Vancouver-Chicago series, with what Bolland got away with. But then in the series with Nashville, the calls were really going Vancouver's way, and Kesler was getting away with so many stick penalties it wasn't funny. Nashville fans had every right to be mad.

So I don't know, I think it's just that the refs can't keep up with the action and a lot of their calls amount to guessing work. The worst part is the inconsistency, though, because the line of what's a penalty and what isn't changes every game it seems like.

It's playoff hockey so things are so tight that a wrongful call/bounce/center being waved out at the faceoff circle actually can decide a game. 

As for conspiracy theories...Vancouver fans as a whole are more than guilty of that (even Gillis lol) but I like to think it's a function of caring a lot


----------



## Tools (May 12, 2011)

Mael said:


> Wait...you mean to tell me that Canadians actually think the NHL has it out against them and the reffing is comparable to the NBA?



No...Canadians teams think that Bettman has it out for them.


----------



## Prince of Pop (May 12, 2011)

Enclave said:


> You think the Bruins have a better chance against the Canucks than against the Red Wings or Sharks?  Seriously?  I'd think a Bruins fan who wants the best odds for their team would hope for the Sharks to go to the finals with the Red Wings being their 2nd choice.
> 
> Or are you banking on how officiating in the finals always seems horribly biased against Canadian teams?



Hey! Hey! Hey! There's nothing biased about Canadian teams, I'm a Canadian myself and I can't always go for Canadian teams unless I wanted to. As for what you think about Boston, then Yes I believe they has great chance against either these team, because they did well against them and they never had a chance against them a while before.



The Big Mumbo said:


> The reffing has been so appalling both ways that I just close my eyes and hope that all the wrong calls balance each other out.
> 
> I mean I had some real issues but with the reffing in Game 6 of the Vancouver-Chicago series, with what Bolland got away with. But then in the series with Nashville, the calls were really going Vancouver's way, and Kesler was getting away with so many stick penalties it wasn't funny. Nashville fans had every right to be mad.
> 
> ...



Referees are so wrong at times which is why I hate them so much. Like video review like I say the puck is over line and they say it didn't count, it always irritate me. Referees are so dumb.



Tools said:


> No...Canadians teams think that Bettman has it out for them.



Bettman makes hockey more American, it's no wonder the NHL's been screwed up for years, like he keeps making concussion problems a lot worse, instigation rules are okay so the big enforcer players have no right to protect superstar players like Marty McSorley & Wayne Gretzky as a big example. I still wish Bettman is out and let someone else be commissioner, I don't care who, but someone can fix Bettman's mess.


----------



## IBU (May 12, 2011)

Enclave said:


> This is very much the case this year.  Reffing has been terrible in general for certain.  Though you'll find that reffing was particularly one sided in some of the Canucks vs Blackhawks games.  However once Mike Gillis spoke up with the press he was fined $50,000 but game 7 was called quite fairly.



Yes in the game when Gillis started whining and revealing himself to be a douche, Vancouver got a way with a shit ton of holding and interference. The calls that Chicago got a way with were in some ways more obvious, but Vancouver got a way with a lot as well, in terms of quite blatant holding and interference behind the play. 

Sorry, Enclave but you sound silly

The reffing has been inconsistent and not good by any standard, but there is no conspiracy against Canadian teams.


----------



## b0rt (May 12, 2011)

1 more hour. not even. cant wait to see Detroit repeat what Philly did last year.


----------



## Tools (May 12, 2011)

DETROIT! DETROIT! DETROIT!


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 12, 2011)

Enclave said:


> Amazing, you do not know of the NHL Canadian conspiracy theories?!





Mael said:


> Wait...you mean to tell me that Canadians actually think the NHL has it out against them and the reffing is comparable to the NBA?



I sometimes feel the officiating is one sided


----------



## Yakuza (May 12, 2011)

I rather face the Sharks than Redwings.


----------



## Tiger (May 12, 2011)

I'm cheering for the Wings, but I did tell my brother that the Shark's key-player of game 7 would be Setoguchi...

Go to hell Setoguchi, you only get the one.


----------



## Mael (May 12, 2011)

So far San Jose doesn't wanna play the role of choke artist.


----------



## Tiger (May 12, 2011)

You speak too soon. Zetterberg, Datsyuk, Lidstrom and Howard aren't the type to fold so easily.

2-1 is the worst lead.


----------



## Enclave (May 12, 2011)

IBU said:


> Yes in the game when Gillis started whining and revealing himself to be a douche, Vancouver got a way with a shit ton of holding and interference. The calls that Chicago got a way with were in some ways more obvious, but Vancouver got a way with a lot as well, in terms of quite blatant holding and interference behind the play.
> 
> Sorry, Enclave but you sound silly
> 
> The reffing has been inconsistent and not good by any standard, but there is no conspiracy against Canadian teams.



Now now, I'm not trying to promote the conspiracy.  I'm just saying that Gillis did have a point when he spoke to the press.  Look at games 5 and 6, the officiating in those 2 games were very much in favour of the Hawks and game 7 while it was terribly called as well it at least was called fairly.  Both teams got away with bloody murder in that game 7.

Anyways, last I heard the Sharks were up 3-2 and there wasn't much time on the clock.  How's things going now?


----------



## Tiger (May 12, 2011)

Vancouver vs San Jose


----------



## Enclave (May 13, 2011)

Excellent, that was my ideal choice.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 13, 2011)

Prediction thread for the next round is up:


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 13, 2011)

Vancouver and San Jose.

Two teams that had trouble closing out their opponents in the past two rounds. Two teams that nearly lost a series after going up 3-0. Two teams who have had almost all their wins by narrow margins.

So I'm guessing we're going long.

Although my predictions won't reflect that because Conference Finals seem to usually be short series for whatever reason.


----------



## Mael (May 13, 2011)

Just read the powerplay stats on both ends for Tampa.

Pucker factor is a go.


----------



## IBU (May 13, 2011)

Enclave said:


> Now now, I'm not trying to promote the conspiracy.  I'm just saying that Gillis did have a point when he spoke to the press.  Look at games 5 and 6, the officiating in those 2 games were very much in favour of the Hawks and game 7 while it was terribly called as well it at least was called fairly.  Both teams got away with bloody murder in that game 7.
> 
> Anyways, last I heard the Sharks were up 3-2 and there wasn't much time on the clock.  How's things going now?



But he did not really have a point, as during that game 5 and 6 Vancouver got away with a lot as well in terms of interference and holding behind the play. Gillis just came across as a butthurt whiner, and also looked clueless. 

Good teams recover from calls that don't go there way, they don't blame their losses on them. It was equally dissapointing when Boudreau blamed the refs for Washington's one loss against the Rangers, as when Gillis implicitly blamed the referees for Vancouver's losses.


----------



## Enclave (May 13, 2011)

If you don't actually think that biased officiating doesn't cost teams games then you probably don't watch much hockey outside whatever team you support


----------



## b0rt (May 13, 2011)

look about the refs... the refs are human, let us not forget that for a second!!

second of all, the game happens so fast, that unless the league invests in and wants to allow constant replay (which would be unnecessary and a waste of money might I add), then u gotta just bare with the refs and linesmen.

they are trained in the art of neutralism so to speak, so that it makes the game as fair and competitive as possble. I know this cuz I went to a ref clinic once to get a junior league ref licence.

so thats that on officiating. they try their best whether fans see this or not. yet they are trained totally on the rules and neutralism. trust me on this.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 13, 2011)

Awesome. Now Vancouver can own the Sharks


----------



## b0rt (May 13, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Awesome. Now Vancouver can own the Sharks



I'm really hoping so, but based on the 4 teams that are left, I think it may be the year of the Sharks after all.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 14, 2011)

I think the East can win it.  Boston's goaltending and timely offense,  to Tampa's barrage of stars


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 14, 2011)

RIP Boogeyman.


----------



## VoDe (May 14, 2011)

NHL superstars should watch this and learn, sickest goal ive ever seen:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nD3DNc6x1I[/YOUTUBE]

But honestly, Granlund is absolutely amazing. A 19-year-old guy with such a cold head and infinite confidence in his skills. Minnesota Wild sure has a potential goldmine there.


----------



## Coldhands (May 14, 2011)

VoDe said:


> NHL superstars should watch this and learn, sickest goal ive ever seen:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nD3DNc6x1I[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> But honestly, Granlund is absolutely amazing. A 19-year-old guy with such a cold head and infinite confidence in his skills. Minnesota Wild sure has a potential goldmine there.



He's the new "Salami" :ho

Seriosly that was one damn sweet goal, probably the best I'v ever seen on this level. After the goal someone edited the absolute zero article in Wikipedia that it was actually named after Granlund's body temperature : D

Well, it's good to be a finn now. Yesterday we took the east down and tomorrow it's west's turn :]. Be afraid, Sweden, be very afraid.


----------



## Sin (May 14, 2011)

The Lightning just raped the Bruins.


----------



## Tiger (May 14, 2011)

3 goals in a minute and 25 seconds.

Thomas better get settled in, lol


----------



## Mael (May 14, 2011)

I saw this coming.  The Lightning has a fast attack about three times as much as Montreal.

But Seguin lifting spirits real high though.

Overall I'm impressed.  I knew this was going to be a brawl.


----------



## Juub (May 14, 2011)

Mael said:


> I saw this coming.  The Lightning has a fast attack about three times as much as Montreal.
> 
> But Seguin lifting spirits real high though.
> 
> Overall I'm impressed.  I knew this was going to be a brawl.


 You mean three times as fast? Hell no. The offense of the Lightning is far more potent but not nearly as fast. Still pretty quick though.

Derek Boogaard passed away...RIP to him.


----------



## Mael (May 14, 2011)

Well first game it seems to Tampa.

Hope Boston can learn from this right quick.


----------



## Jade (May 14, 2011)

Quick series if this is all the Bruins have to offer. Not that I'm surprised by this.


----------



## Juub (May 14, 2011)

I said Tampa in 6 from the beginning, I'm sticking with that belief.


----------



## Jade (May 14, 2011)

All I can hope is Claude and the 1st line will comeback.

Edit:  

DOUBLE EDIT: Lucic and Horton throwing punches is all they've done.

Triple Edit: I want to rip this team so fucking hard right now. So tempting. SOOO tempting. This isn't Montreal, Bruins can't go down 0-2 against the Lighting.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 15, 2011)

Well I am bummed no Canucks Detroit but I do like Thorton so I guess it's not that bad


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 15, 2011)

Tampa's so much more dangerous with an actual goalie. During the season Ellis and Smith were costing them games left and right but Roloson's been killing it.

Boston was not looking good at all out there, looking like they did at the start of the Montreal series.


----------



## b0rt (May 15, 2011)

Boston's gotta play more physical.


----------



## Mael (May 15, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Tampa's so much more dangerous with an actual goalie. During the season Ellis and Smith were costing them games left and right but Roloson's been killing it.
> 
> Boston was not looking good at all out there, looking like they did at the start of the Montreal series.



Boston will bounce back...it's just the whole apprehension of sans Bergeron and just wholly unprepared for Tampa.  Tampa is not Philly nor is it Montreal.

Of course I love ESPN's utter declaration of defeat for the ENTIRE series for Boston.  Their commentators crack me up, even when it's in favor of a Boston team.  It's so.........sensational.

But yeah they didn't look good at all.  That shoddy defense for 1.5 minutes killed the game.  Shore that up however and I feel there's still a chance.  It's not like Tampa was completely running train.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 15, 2011)

Mael said:


> Boston will bounce back...it's just the whole apprehension of sans Bergeron and just wholly unprepared for Tampa. Tampa is not Philly nor is it Montreal.
> 
> Of course I love ESPN's utter declaration of defeat for the ENTIRE series for Boston. Their commentators crack me up, even when it's in favor of a Boston team. It's so.........sensational.
> 
> But yeah they didn't look good at all. That shoddy defense for 1.5 minutes killed the game. Shore that up however and I feel there's still a chance. It's not like Tampa was completely running train.


 Nah Boston is going to lose bad


----------



## Mael (May 15, 2011)

Thanks Espitude.

Hiro said Philly was going to troll Boston and Tools/nanni predicted a Montreal victory.

I owe you.


----------



## b0rt (May 15, 2011)

thats why they advertise history will be made.


----------



## Juub (May 15, 2011)

Mael said:


> Thanks Espitude.
> 
> Hiro said Philly was going to troll Boston and Tools/nanni predicted a Montreal victory.
> 
> I owe you.


Series would have taken a complete turn if Montreal wasn't robbed of a goal in game 3.

I don't think they'll be around for much longer.


----------



## Mael (May 15, 2011)

Juub said:


> Series would have taken a complete turn if Montreal wasn't robbed of a goal in game 3.
> 
> I don't think they'll be around for much longer.



Define this robbery you speak of.


----------



## b0rt (May 15, 2011)

Vancouver against San Jose right now..


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2011)

Glad to see Vancouver won tonight. pek


----------



## Yakuza (May 15, 2011)

Canucks wins, Bulls wins.... LOVE IT!


----------



## Mael (May 15, 2011)

Glad to see the Canucks pull through where my Bruins couldn't.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 15, 2011)

Thank fuck the Nucks and Sharks both made the conference final.  At least one team gets to break the totally undeserved choker label.

Unless they get beat in the SCF, that is.  But this should still go some way toward breaking that.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 16, 2011)

Didn't get to see the game 

but yeah canucks pulling it out in the 3rd


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 16, 2011)

Yes yes yes, won Game 1. I was worried there, the Canucks came out a little softer than I would have liked at the beginning but that was just a great third period.

Already more action than the Nashville series.



Stealth Tomato said:


> Thank fuck the Nucks and Sharks both made the conference final.  At least one team gets to break the totally undeserved choker label.
> 
> Unless they get beat in the SCF, that is.  But this should still go some way toward breaking that.



Yeah...it's going to take a Stanley Cup at the very least for either team to drop that stigma.

Even then, you'll still get people going, "Well it took them long enough lol"


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 16, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Even then, you'll still get people going, "Well it took them long enough lol"



yeah.   both the twins got drafted in like 96 or 97.    its amazing that its taken this long for them to tear the league up


----------



## Yakuza (May 16, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Yeah...it's going to take a Stanley Cup at the very least for either team to drop that stigma.
> 
> Even then, you'll still get people going, "Well it took them long enough lol"


Better late than never. I really fancy the Canucks chances this year, we have a solid team.


----------



## Juub (May 16, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> yeah.   both the twins got drafted in like 96 or 97.    its amazing that its taken this long for them to tear the league up



They were drafted in '99 right after the bust Patrik Stefan. That shit still makes me lol.

[YOUTUBE]uI0CFWPxdss[/YOUTUBE]

1st overall for that? And here I thought Daigle was a bust.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 17, 2011)

best beards of the hockey playoffs


----------



## b0rt (May 17, 2011)

Hartnell and Weber win best beards imo.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 17, 2011)

Crosby's is funny though


----------



## Mael (May 17, 2011)

Well...here comes the pucker factor again.

Let's see how many attack Kaberle again.


----------



## Jade (May 17, 2011)

Weird game in so many ways. At least from my perspective.


----------



## Mael (May 17, 2011)

Seguin is being an awesome rookie. 

And Tampa is being fucking annoying.


----------



## Jade (May 17, 2011)

defense by both teams


----------



## Mael (May 17, 2011)

Oy...thank God that win was achieved.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 18, 2011)

Hmm San Jose Sharks whining about the Canucks taking dives


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0OmezV7Isg[/YOUTUBE]
funny,  many remember that messup,  but forget the final result.  Jokinen with his awesome move as usual

Oil were up 4-1 and blew that lead before tying it up.  Roloson their goalie  lol


just remember,  dives are very rarely called.  quit whining Sharks and do dives as well    lol


glad to see Boston get a win in there


----------



## b0rt (May 18, 2011)

there, Boston should be fine now.


----------



## Prince of Pop (May 18, 2011)

xboxlivegrl said:


> best beards of the hockey playoffs



I agree that Tim Thomas and Shea Weber is said to have the best hockey beards. They should've added Zdeno Chara, he's got a good looking hockey beard I've seen.

Speaking of which, have any of you guys grown a beard for yourselves during the playoffs? If you don't then that's okay, because I have and it's been grown a since a month before the playoffs.



Mael said:


> Seguin is being an awesome rookie.
> 
> And Tampa is being fucking annoying.



Yeah Seguins performance kills big time, 6 points in just 2 games. That's awesome and yeah if Tampa Bay would've won game 2 my confidence would've hit rock bottom.


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2011)

Prince of Pop said:


> Yeah Seguins performance kills big time, 6 points in just 2 games. That's awesome and yeah if Tampa Bay would've won game 2 my confidence would've hit rock bottom.



Seguin, at this rate, will achieve some serious stardom.  His breakaway goal was pure sex. 

However, Bruins got incredibly sloppy in the 3rd.  The defense MUST shore up because Tampa can swarm unmercifully and poor Thomas was left fending off with some lucky saves.  The offense is as it should be with quick attacks and unrelenting slapshots.  That or plan for God's sake.  The one-timer with Krejci was another spot of good fortune.

Unsung hero of the game was Paille who harassed Tampa during that power play for forty plus seconds and almost got a scoring chance.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 18, 2011)

Prince of Pop said:


> I agree that Tim Thomas and Shea Weber is said to have the best hockey beards. They should've added Zdeno Chara, he's got a good looking hockey beard I've seen.
> 
> Speaking of which,* have any of you guys grown a beard for yourselves* during the playoffs? If you don't then that's okay, because I have and it's been grown a since a month before the playoffs.
> 
> ...




I don't think this would be a good look for me


----------



## b0rt (May 18, 2011)

xboxlivegrl said:


> I don't think this would be a good look for me



gimme a hug!!!


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 18, 2011)

b0rt said:


> gimme a hug!!!



LOL  silly 

I get to watch the game tonight yeah!!!


----------



## b0rt (May 18, 2011)

watchin it right now. still 2-2 atm.


----------



## Aiku (May 18, 2011)

5-2. Canucks leading. 

EDIT: 6-2!!!!!


----------



## Enclave (May 18, 2011)

Calling it now, Eager gets 1st star XD


----------



## Aiku (May 18, 2011)

7-2!!!!! 

EDIT: 7-3.


----------



## Enclave (May 18, 2011)

You know, I'm expecting Eager to be suspended for the hit.  Not just because of the hit but because of his conduct on the ice.  Hell, even if he doesn't get suspended I expect the Sharks to bench him for the rest of this series.  He pretty much gave us this game on a silver platter.


----------



## Mael (May 19, 2011)

Wow Eager you dumb shit.

I mean I'm glad the Canucks curbstomped San Jose, but how dumb can you get?  20 minutes worth of penalties.  20 minutes!


----------



## Enclave (May 19, 2011)

and yet they kept playing him.  Obviously because the game was already lost so may as well play the retard so that the good players don't get too worn out before the next game.


----------



## Mael (May 19, 2011)

Enclave said:


> and yet they kept playing him.  Obviously because the game was already lost so may as well play the retard so that the good players don't get too worn out before the next game.



San Jose got burned badly...that's for sure.

They're going to make up for that come Game 3.  Vancouver better have a strategy.


----------



## Enclave (May 19, 2011)

I don't know man, they're scrambling to keep up with the Canucks speed.  I'm sure they're going to try to come up with a plan but are they going to be able to?

The Canucks can go hit for hit with them, the Canucks are the much faster team, the Canucks are the much more skilled team, the Canucks have FAR more depth.

Just in every way that matters the Canucks are the better team.  Now I know crazy shit happens in the playoffs so it's not a certainty that the Canucks will win this series but really the odds are insanely stacked in their favour.

Look at how often the Sharks in both game 1 and game 2 gave up the puck in centre ice.  That's their lack of skill and speed showing.  Also they've shown repeatedly that they do not have a way to shut down the twins like the Hawks and Preds could.

Also look in the regular season, the Sharks only beat the Canucks once and it was during a shoot out.

They really are outmatched in this series and they likely know it.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 19, 2011)

The Sharks and Canucks are a close matchup, but not tonight. The Sharks are better than what they were putting out.

Sheer dominance was all that game was. The Canucks were shellacking the Sharks, but Niemi was holding the Sharks in it. Then Eager acts like a dumb fuck and it's game over. If I was Mclellan I'd bench Eager for the rest of the series because he did a whole lot of harm to his team.

The Canucks have been outskating them like crazy. They're just plain faster, and the Sharks keep turning it over in the neutral zone. The Canucks have a killer transition game and the Sharks are making it too easy for them to kick it into gear.

The one concern is that the Canucks haven't killed a penalty yet this series - the Sharks are 3/3 on the power play. And honestly Luongo was not good tonight, but he didn't have to be, because he didn't face a whole lot of shots after the first period. So there's room for improvement. But the Sharks have a whole lot more to improve.

We'll see how things change once they move into the Shark Tank but for now the Sharks are being toasted.


----------



## Aiku (May 19, 2011)

Eager got a show while he was in the penalty box. 

Maybe that's why he kept going there.


----------



## Mael (May 19, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> The Sharks and Canucks are a close matchup, but not tonight. The Sharks are better than what they were putting out.
> 
> Sheer dominance was all that game was. The Canucks were shellacking the Sharks, but Niemi was holding the Sharks in it. Then Eager acts like a dumb fuck and it's game over. If I was Mclellan I'd bench Eager for the rest of the series because he did a whole lot of harm to his team.
> 
> ...



This and what Enclave said were true.  I only caught a half of the game, the latter half, and can attest to this, particularly from the Sedin twins.  However Bieksa's breakaway goal was pure lulz.  Just shoddy defending from San Jose all over.

Maybe Eager will get the Pacioretty treatment one day. 

And now...tonight...to see if Seguin can be pure sex again.


----------



## Prince of Pop (May 19, 2011)

xboxlivegrl said:


> I don't think this would be a good look for me



Are you a girl then? I hope I didn't offend you. I meant the guys (men) here who's grown a beard.


----------



## Mael (May 19, 2011)

Prince of Pop said:


> Are you a girl then? I hope I didn't offend you. I meant the guys (men) here who's grown a beard.



She's a girl and then some.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 19, 2011)

Prince of Pop said:


> Are you a girl then? I hope I didn't offend you. I meant the guys (men) here who's grown a beard.



No of course not   There is no getting offended in hockey lol



Mael said:


> She's a girl and then some.



ahhh 


That was such a great game!!!!  Canucks won and circus side show to go along with it


----------



## Prince of Pop (May 19, 2011)

xboxlivegrl said:


> No of course not   There is no getting offended in hockey lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Oh hey check this out.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1APmQAgS-8[/YOUTUBE]

There's been a lot of talk about Seguin's performance lately.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6jdMpsfpo0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqYT0qSLEdo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YveSnXJ7imA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 19, 2011)

Yea he has been doing really good


----------



## Mael (May 19, 2011)

Seguin absolutely belongs in the lineup, however he should NOT be replacing Bergeron's role in any way right now.  Bergy's rumored to be coming back and what he needs is some serious support (and protection).  I can only hope his return isn't premature.


----------



## Mael (May 19, 2011)

Boston with a surprise shut-out.


----------



## Jade (May 19, 2011)

Extremely satisfying win tonight


----------



## Mael (May 19, 2011)

Aurora said:


> Extremely satisfying win tonight



Maybe Bergeron coming back helped bring some sort of defensive spirit.


----------



## Jade (May 19, 2011)

Mael said:


> Maybe Bergeron coming back helped bring some sort of defensive spirit.


That and the team is much better on the road. Chara and Kaberle performed well tonight. 

Bruins dominated the faceoffs with Bergeron being a big part in that. Thomas played well also.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 20, 2011)

Good job Bruins. I remember on Monday there was a video on NHL.com questioning whether Tampa Bay would ever lose again during the playoffs, and sure enough, they've now lost two in a row a few days later.

Anyway, while it's unconfirmed, it's on NHL.com so I figured that lends it some credence, as I don't know why the official website would spread wild rumors. But anyway apparently the Thrashers have been sold to the Winnipeg True North group and the franchise move is now pending, with an official announcement coming on Tuesday.


----------



## b0rt (May 20, 2011)

time for soem division shuffling cuz the Jets are back!!


----------



## Mael (May 20, 2011)

b0rt said:


> time for soem division shuffling cuz the Jets are back!!



I thought that since the Phoenix Coyotes are what were the Winnipeg Jets, the Winnipeg team has to be something else, right?

And I'm getting confus from the newspaper crediting Seguin with the second goal, and ESPN crediting Ference.


----------



## b0rt (May 20, 2011)

unless Winnipeg just inherits the Thrashers name. never know I guess.


----------



## Mael (May 20, 2011)

The impression I've heard from several Canadians, including one of my friends from Vancouver, implies that Winnipeg is an extremely stingy place and would probably barely support a Winnipeg team, especially if it's NHL.


----------



## Prince of Pop (May 20, 2011)

The Bruins are really hot this time around, we know their PP is bad, but they're defense awesome, forwards awesome, Tim Thomas pure awesomeness and faceoffs incredible. They've had the best team for awhile.

But what ticks me is Boucher, he keeps waiting time-outs mostly in the 2nd period, I know his team are exhausted, but he knows time-outs are only used once and cannot be used again. I guess he think twice about it.



Mael said:


> I thought that since the Phoenix Coyotes are what were the Winnipeg Jets, the Winnipeg team has to be something else, right?
> 
> And I'm getting confus from the newspaper crediting Seguin with the second goal, and ESPN crediting Ference.



I thought Phoneix are going back to Winnipeg too, but they got the money so...



b0rt said:


> unless Winnipeg just inherits the Thrashers name. never know I guess.



I doubt very much they're gonna name "Winnipeg Thrashers", they're a few options as Dave Hodge mentions.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klpabZbE0fY[/YOUTUBE]

Although Thrashers was mentioned, I believe a few names are good choices, I do like the idea of "Manitoiba Monarchs", "Winnipeg Lakers" and old school "Winnipeg Jets". Those 2 names and the original are which I can go for, but I don't think "Winnipeg Thrashers" doesn't sound right of team name.



Mael said:


> The impression I've heard from several Canadians, including one of my friends from Vancouver, implies that Winnipeg is an extremely stingy place and would probably barely support a Winnipeg team, especially if it's NHL.



Why would it be stingy? The NHL shouldn't make too much American teams I mean we lost the Jets and Quebec Nordiques because of Gary Bettman.


----------



## Enclave (May 20, 2011)

Mael said:


> The impression I've heard from several Canadians, including one of my friends from Vancouver, implies that Winnipeg is an extremely stingy place and would probably barely support a Winnipeg team, especially if it's NHL.



I don't think there's any worry about Winnipeg supporting the team.  You'll note, all the Canadian teams sell out quite routinely regardless of how badly the teams are doing.  The only seats that are ever empty are season ticket holders but even if they aren't in the seats for a game the seats are still paid for.

That's something you just don't see in most American cities when it comes to hockey.  But it's to be expected, Hockey is much more important to us than it is to Americans.  Hockey to us is pretty much Football or Baseball to you.

The only problem is the MTS centre only holds 15,000 people.  However I've read that it can be upgraded to hold 18,000 which since they're getting an NHL team I expect it to actually get done now since that upgrade should pay for itself in a few short years.


----------



## Aiku (May 20, 2011)

Canucks lost.


----------



## Mael (May 20, 2011)

Aiku said:


> Canucks lost.



Furious rally by Vancouver, but their early mistakes cost them.

Lesson learned for Game 4.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 21, 2011)

Took too many dumb penalties to win that game, the damage was done in the first period and Niemi came up big in the second to ensure it stayed that way despite coming back big in the third to make it close.

There's still some positives to take from the loss though, as in the Canucks actually killed some penalties, something they hadn't done yet this series, and really, they finished only one goal down when they shouldn't even have been in the game at all after how they played in the first.

Come back Eager 



Mael said:


> The impression I've heard from several Canadians, including one of my friends from Vancouver, implies that Winnipeg is an extremely stingy place and would probably barely support a Winnipeg team, especially if it's NHL.



IIRC the Manitoba Moose, the AHL team that plays in the MTS Centre now (and Vancouver's farm team), is one of the best supported AHL teams. 

I get the feeling Winnipeg getting a team again would be like the Minnesota Wild. They lost the North Stars, so when they got a second chance at a franchise, they've remained extremely loyal and have supported the team a lot because they didn't wan to lose it again.

The real hurdle is that Winnipeg just plain isn't that big, but I don't know, I think they'll do okay. If this goes through it will be weird since Winnipeg would be playing in the Southeast Division for the 2011-12 season, as there isn't any time left to realign the conferences.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 21, 2011)

Canucks  

Canada deserves more hockey teams.  I mean really it is their national sport.


----------



## b0rt (May 21, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> The real hurdle is that Winnipeg just plain isn't that big, but I don't know, I think they'll do okay. If this goes through it will be weird since Winnipeg would be playing in the Southeast Division for the 2011-12 season, as there isn't any time left to realign the conferences.



I was thinking of an odd move that might see the following:

Winnipeg inherits the Atlanta franchise & players and moves to the NW division.
Colorado moves from NW division to Pacific.
Dallas moves from Pacific to Central.
meaning that one team from the Central needs to fill the spot in the SE division and my bet on that is maybe Nashville moves to the Eastern conference and joins the SE division.


----------



## b0rt (May 21, 2011)

Mael said:


> The impression I've heard from several Canadians, including one of my friends from Vancouver, implies that Winnipeg is an extremely stingy place and would probably barely support a Winnipeg team, especially if it's NHL.



Winnipeg is not a pretty city at all. one of the ugliest, crime-filled cities in the country. but they should still draw their 18,000 per game or close to I think anyway.

real question is would the players wanna play and make home out of Winnipeg, I dunno bout that.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 22, 2011)

Vancouver buried themselves in dumb penalties at the start of the game again but this time San Jose's power play sucked. 

When San Jose took dumb penalties of their own, Vancouver pounced on them and that was the game. San Jose pushed back late in the third but it wasn't nearly enough.

One win away from the big dance baby!!!


----------



## IBU (May 22, 2011)

b0rt said:


> Winnipeg is not a pretty city at all. one of the ugliest, crime-filled cities in the country. but they should still draw their 18,000 per game or close to I think anyway.
> 
> *real question is would the players wanna play and make home out of Winnipeg, I dunno bout that.*



I think the bolded is less of an issue than you think. For instance, Detroit is another ugly, crime filled city, and that has essentially been in decline for a very long time, and yet they don't seem to have problems keeping players. 

And Detroit's murder rate was 10 times higher than Edmonton per capita was in 2006 when Edmonton had the highest murder rate in major Canadian cities.


----------



## Aiku (May 22, 2011)

AW YEAH, CANUCKS WON TODAY'S GAME. 

One more game to win!


----------



## Mael (May 23, 2011)

Bruins fail 

You gain a playoff lead only to piss it away.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 23, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> I get the feeling Winnipeg getting a team again would be like the Minnesota Wild. They lost the North Stars, so when they got a second chance at a franchise, they've remained extremely loyal and have supported the team a lot because they didn't wan to lose it again.


Speaking of which, the NHL gave Minnesota a team back, and then they gave it the worst name in the NHL.  What the hell Minnesota.



> The real hurdle is that Winnipeg just plain isn't that big, but I don't know, I think they'll do okay. If this goes through it will be weird since Winnipeg would be playing in the Southeast Division for the 2011-12 season, as there isn't any time left to realign the conferences.


Half the size of Pittsburgh, which is not in Canada and has a more popular team in another sport, and Pittsburgh hasn't failed to sell out a game in three seasons.  Winnipeg can do it.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 23, 2011)

Winnipeg had a franchise before anyway so hopefully they have fixed whatever problems they had, that made the team have to move last time


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 23, 2011)

The Jets were at least partly a victim of the bad Canadian dollar, weren't they? It put a lot of Canadian teams in trouble, like Calgary, Edmonton, even Vancouver, I think.

The Canadian dollar's now above the US dollar so obviously that's not a problem anymore.


----------



## Mael (May 23, 2011)

Follow up to this:


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 24, 2011)

sweet!  one more win for the Bruins!     keep up the run!


----------



## Mael (May 24, 2011)

That was a VERY inefficient first period from the Bruins.  Tim Thomas above all else deserves the win.  The defense HAS to be shored up and I really wish they would stop creating these elaborate feeds that don't go anywhere simply due to time.  A nice 3rd period rush had three passes before inefficiently going to Zdeno Chara.  Now Z is a terror with the slapshot, but I felt personally a better coordinated one-timer could've made the game 3-1 without the empty net.

Please Boston, just get the job done tomorrow.

As for tonight, go Canucks.


----------



## b0rt (May 24, 2011)

1 1/2 days away from seeing whos playin in the finals or what??

gotta admit, the decision to not play Roloson may have killed off Tampa Bay for good. I fully except Boston to win at least one of the next 2 games now.


----------



## Prince of Pop (May 24, 2011)

Mael said:


> That was a VERY inefficient first period from the Bruins.  Tim Thomas above all else deserves the win.  The defense HAS to be shored up and I really wish they would stop creating these elaborate feeds that don't go anywhere simply due to time.  A nice 3rd period rush had three passes before inefficiently going to Zdeno Chara.  Now Z is a terror with the slapshot, but I felt personally a better coordinated one-timer could've made the game 3-1 without the empty net.
> 
> Please Boston, just get the job done tomorrow.
> 
> As for tonight, go Canucks.



I hope Canucks win tonight too, because I wanna see the game tomorrow and I know for sure the Bruins are gonna kill of Lightning, not even Mike Smith  in net is helping. I wanna see what I wanna see. Boston Bruins vs Vancouver Canucks.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 24, 2011)

@mael those are sweet pics


----------



## Mael (May 24, 2011)

xboxlivegrl said:


> @mael those are sweet pics



Yeah...guess we got a Warhammer 40K and Vancouver fan in dA.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 24, 2011)

Kesler hurt


----------



## Mael (May 24, 2011)

WTF Vancouver?


----------



## Kno7 (May 24, 2011)

Kesler with the equalizer! Go Canucks!

EDIT
And Bieksa for the game winner! What a weird bounce. Great game for Luongo. Hope Vancouver pulls through in the next round, it's about time Canada gets the Stanley Cup back here.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 25, 2011)

Wow what a game, Vancouver wins! That final goal, mind fucked me at first. I feel bad for the Sharks but what can ya do. 

Canucks in the finals, please don't pull a Calgary/Oilers now.


----------



## Jerryfleugene (May 25, 2011)

Anyone who passes that test needs shootin for being a lapdog.


----------



## Sasuko (May 25, 2011)

BIEKSSAAAAAALLENT. Canucks did Vancouver proud TONIGHT! HAHAHA the entire city is making noise!


----------



## Aiku (May 25, 2011)

AW YEAH, CANUCKS WON!!!!! CHAMPIONS OF THE WEST. 

There is so much noise here in Vancouver. Everyone is screaming and honking their cars! 

STANLEY CUP FINALS, HERE WE COME!!!!


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 25, 2011)

The Sharks came out. Hot damn, they came out.

The Canucks were hammered during that game. Outshot practically 2-1.

But then Luongo stole the goddamn show. First star. That should silence the last of those idiotic critics. Can finally say that he stole a game these playoffs. Can't come up big under pressure? What the hell do you call this win?

Sure, the final goal was weird. But once you get into multiple OTs it's always a weird one that ends it. Dammit Bieksa you're a hero. On the 17th anniversary of Adams knocking out the Leafs in the Conference final in double overtime, Bieksa does the same damn thing.

Thank you, Henrik, for not touching the Campbell trophy. I know, I know. But still.

The Canucks may have only been to the Conference Finals three times in their history, but they've won all three. The opportunities are rare but when they get them they make the most of them.

In 1982, the Canucks were grossly outmatched by the Islanders in the Final. Again, in 1994, the Canucks, as seventh seed, were facing the Presidents' Trophy-winning Rangers, and though they went to triple OT of Game 7 they still fell.

But this year, the Canucks aren't really an underdog. This is probably the best Canucks team there has ever been in the history of the franchise. I can't remember when I've ever been so proud of my team.

Come on, Bruins. We held up our part of the bargain, now it's your turn.

*VANCOUVER!*


----------



## Aiku (May 25, 2011)

My throat hurts from screaming so much.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 25, 2011)

Sharks put up a great fight, it was a stupid way to go out (the last goal), but it's just the way things went.

I hope Vancouver takes notes from what happened to Calgary and Edmonton in the finals.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 25, 2011)

President's Trophy, Campbell Bowl.

Just one trophy left to win this year


----------



## Vasp (May 25, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I hope Vancouver takes notes from what happened to Calgary and Edmonton in the finals.



Does no one remember Ottawa losing to Anaheim in 06/07? I mean, sure, they lost the series 4-1 where as both Calgary and Edmonton took the series to a game 7 and were both humongous underdogs, but still, it's our country's capital!

Edit: Unless of course you're referring to Calgary and Edmonton having actually won a Stanley Cup :3

Good series overall, SJ definitely did not choke like they have in the past. They just simply lost to a better team. 




...




And as a Flames fan, I can easily say Go Bruins >_>


----------



## Adachi (May 25, 2011)

That last goal was such a tripper. But glad it worked magically well haha.

To the STANLEY CUP FINALS WE GO!!


----------



## Mael (May 25, 2011)

Aiku said:


> AW YEAH, CANUCKS WON!!!!! CHAMPIONS OF THE WEST.
> 
> There is so much noise here in Vancouver. Everyone is screaming and honking their cars!
> 
> STANLEY CUP FINALS, HERE WE COME!!!!



I'm betting my friend up there, who didn't message me, is likely hung over as fuck.

But what a bizarre goal.  I woke up to that replay and seriously...such a deceptive and sneaky snipe from Bieksa.  It's still awesome though and it's great to see Vancouver in there.  

Now...for Boston to try.


----------



## b0rt (May 25, 2011)

Vasp said:


> Does no one remember Ottawa losing to Anaheim in 06/07? I mean, sure, they lost the series 4-1 where as both Calgary and Edmonton took the series to a game 7 and were both humongous underdogs, but still, it's our country's capital!



well I'm from Ottawa actually, you'd be suprised how few ppl are into hockey for a city of 900k ppl. Ottawa is by far the smallest fanbase of any canadian city and behind many american franchises in support, especially larger fanbases like Philly, Chicago, NYR, Detroit.


----------



## Mael (May 25, 2011)

I'm really starting to like Vancouver. :33

Also, I hope people saw the video of the Canucks chick flashing Eager. :ho


----------



## Violent-nin (May 25, 2011)

Vasp said:


> Does no one remember Ottawa losing to Anaheim in 06/07? I mean, sure, they lost the series 4-1 where as both Calgary and Edmonton took the series to a game 7 and were both humongous underdogs, but still, it's our country's capital!
> 
> Edit: Unless of course you're referring to Calgary and Edmonton having actually won a Stanley Cup :3



Actually I'm referring to a Canadian team going all the finals and not getting the job down, so Ottawa can be included in that as well. Edmonton and Calgary came to mind first because their on the WC.


----------



## Prince of Pop (May 25, 2011)

I can gurantee that the Bruins will win tonight, because Tampa Bay putting Roloson back on net is their final mistake and I know he's gonna suck again.


----------



## IBU (May 25, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Sharks put up a great fight, it was a stupid way to go out (the last goal), but it's just the way things went.
> 
> I hope Vancouver takes notes from what happened to Calgary and Edmonton in the finals.



Don't worry even if Tampa beats Boston, Marc Andre Bergeron will be on Tampa and do his best to either injure Roloson again, or just cough up the puck a lot......

I say this because I genuinely think that is Roloson had not been injured due to Bergeron's stupidity in 2006 Edmonton would have likely won the series. 


My hatred for Vancouver grows as this playoff goes on. Listening to Jim Hughson call a Vancouver game is like listening to the biggest Canuck fan boy who gets excited any time the Sedins touch the puck. The CBC should be ashamed for letting him cover the Vancouver games, he is just too much of a homer, for his coverage to be anything but nauseating for someone who is not a fan of the team. If he was on a local Vancouver radio station that would be different, but since he is on a national telecast, he needs to be much more balanced.


----------



## Aiku (May 25, 2011)

Mael said:


> I'm really starting to like Vancouver. :33
> 
> Also, I hope people saw the video of the Canucks chick flashing Eager. :ho



The Green Men should go out with these Pink Ladies. 

HAHA, I saw that. That's the reason why Eager wanted to keep going back in that penalty box. :ho


----------



## Aiku (May 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5HsnnV7YFs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mael (May 25, 2011)

IBU said:


> Don't worry even if Tampa beats Boston, Marc Andre Bergeron will be on Tampa and do his best to either injure Roloson again, or just cough up the puck a lot......
> 
> I say this because I genuinely think that is Roloson had not been injured due to Bergeron's stupidity in 2006 Edmonton would have likely won the series.
> 
> My hatred for Vancouver grows as this playoff goes on. Listening to Jim Hughson call a Vancouver game is like listening to the biggest Canuck fan boy who gets excited any time the Sedins touch the puck. The CBC should be ashamed for letting him cover the Vancouver games, he is just too much of a homer, for his coverage to be anything but nauseating for someone who is not a fan of the team. If he was on a local Vancouver radio station that would be different, but since he is on a national telecast, he needs to be much more balanced.



Sorry IBU, but screw Tampa.

As a Bostonian, I fucking want this.  Now your hatred for Vancouver notwithstanding, given the rest of Canadian teams they're the best thing going for that country right now.

That and my dA friend is a huge Canucks fan, so by extension I'll root for them second to Boston.


----------



## IBU (May 25, 2011)

Mael said:


> Sorry IBU, but screw Tampa.
> 
> As a Bostonian, I fucking want this.  Now your hatred for Vancouver notwithstanding, given the rest of Canadian teams they're the best thing going for that country right now.
> 
> That and my dA friend is a huge Canucks fan, so by extension I'll root for them second to Boston.



I am pulling for Tampa because I like a few of their players (Brewer, Downie, Roloson, Bergenheim) and all of the teams that I am more of a fan of have been eliminated. If Boston wins, I will pull for Boston over Vancouver, mainly because I like Patrice Bergeron and a few other players more than any player on Vancouver. The Sedins are woefully incomplete players who are vastly overrated and very dirty; I am not denying their offensive skill, but they are nowhere as complete of players as Kesler, Datsyuk, Toews or Thornton. Kesler while a great complete player, deserves an oscar for his acting. In other words, there is no player on Vancouver that I fully admire; I am close to admiring Kesler but his acting really pisses me off and is a sign of a person who will denigrate the integrity of hockey in order to win.  

I don't see why I should pull for Vancouver because I am Canadian. Firstly, it is not like Vancouver has far more, or more Canadian players than the remaining teams. Thus, their team is not essentially Canadian, the franchise just happens to be located in Canada. I will always pull for team Canada in international competitions. But I will not pull for a NHL franchise because they happen to be located in Canada, especially not Vancouver.


----------



## Aya~ (May 25, 2011)

fucken yea canucks made it to the finals!!!

we are winning the stanley cup you just watch!


----------



## Mael (May 25, 2011)

IBU said:


> I am pulling for Tampa because I like a few of their players (Brewer, Downie, Roloson, Bergenheim) and all of the teams that I am more of a fan of have been eliminated. If Boston wins, I will pull for Boston over Vancouver, mainly because I like Patrice Bergeron and a few other players more than any player on Vancouver. The Sedins are woefully incomplete players who are vastly overrated and very dirty; I am not denying their offensive skill, but they are nowhere as complete of players as Kesler, Datsyuk, Toews or Thornton. Kesler while a great complete player, deserves an oscar for his acting. In other words, there is no player on Vancouver that I fully admire; I am close to admiring Kesler but his acting really pisses me off and is a sign of a person who will denigrate the integrity of hockey in order to win.
> 
> I don't see why I should pull for Vancouver because I am Canadian. Firstly, it is not like Vancouver has far more, or more Canadian players than the remaining teams. Thus, their team is not essentially Canadian, the franchise just happens to be located in Canada. I will always pull for team Canada in international competitions. But I will not pull for a NHL franchise because they happen to be located in Canada, especially not Vancouver.



I didn't ask you to pull for the Canucks.  I just said they're the best thing going for Canadian teams at the moment.

And fuck Downie.  Punk tries to instigate more fighting, especially from Chara, than anything Milan Lucic could do with the Lightning.  I laughed and pointed and laughed again seeing Downie all distraught on the bench after Game 5.  I want to see Chara finally give him a left hook the way he did Hartnell.


----------



## IBU (May 25, 2011)

Mael said:


> I didn't ask you to pull for the Canucks.  I just said they're the best thing going for Canadian teams at the moment.
> 
> And fuck Downie.  Punk tries to instigate more fighting, especially from Chara, than anything Milan Lucic could do with the Lightning.  I laughed and pointed and laughed again seeing Downie all distraught on the bench after Game 5.  I want to see Chara finally give him a left hook the way he did Hartnell.



Well if Boston wins, then it will be a final of two teams who get away with a ton of actions that should be holding by any justification. 

Let the clutch and grab competition begin.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 25, 2011)

Keep the whining coming 



IBU said:


> I don't see why I should pull for Vancouver because I am Canadian. Firstly, it is not like Vancouver has far more, or more Canadian players than the remaining teams. Thus, their team is not essentially Canadian, the franchise just happens to be located in Canada. I will always pull for team Canada in international competitions. But I will not pull for a NHL franchise because they happen to be located in Canada, especially not Vancouver.



Ugh I am so sick of this fucking argument.

The players live in Vancouver most of the year. They're a part of the Vancouver community. They spend a whole ton of time with Vancouver charities, events, so on. Even if they're not originally from Canada they're damn sure a part of it.

They could be from the moon and I wouldn't care.


----------



## Mael (May 25, 2011)

IBU said:


> Well if Boston wins, then it will be a final of two teams who get away with a ton of actions that should be holding by any justification.
> 
> Let the clutch and grab competition begin.



Yeah, because Tampa plays honest hockey all the time i.e. Downie, right?



Are you serious though with your statements?  Last time I recall Boston's been sent more to the box than Tampa ever has in this series.


----------



## IBU (May 25, 2011)

Mael said:


> Yeah, because Tampa plays honest hockey all the time i.e. Downie, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious though with your statements?  Last time I recall Boston's been sent more to the box than Tampa ever has in this series.



No, Tampa does not play honest hockey all the time, and I would not suggest for a second that they are a particularly clean team. Your point thus is really irrelevant because I never said that Tampa played a clean game. 

But as a former referee I have noticed that both Vancouver and Boston like to use fairly non-obvious forms of clutching and grabbing that while against the rules, are rarely called. It is a smart strategic move on their part in all reality.   

The Big Mumbo: I have no problem with some one cheering for Vancouver, but don't try to market the team as Canada's team, and suggest that people who are patriotic should cheer for them. I don't think you are suggesting that, but I have been  told by a few Vancouver fans that I should cheer for them for that reason.


----------



## Mael (May 25, 2011)

Fucking hell Boston.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 26, 2011)

Game 7 should be a hell of a game

scary to know that Roloson is 7-0 now in elimination games


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 26, 2011)

God damn Tampa's really going to pull this one off, aren't they.

If Tampa actually wins the series NBC will be weeping. Probably the least-watched Cup Final in the United States of all time, topping Anaheim-Ottawa in 07, if that's the case.

What's wrong with your team Mael?



IBU said:


> The Big Mumbo: I have no problem with some one cheering for Vancouver, but don't try to market the team as Canada's team, and suggest that people who are patriotic should cheer for them. I don't think you are suggesting that, but I have been  told by a few Vancouver fans that I should cheer for them for that reason.


Not at all. That Vancouver "isn't really a Canadian team," it "just happens to be in Canada" because of the nationalities of some of the players is a notion I've heard from tons of fans from other markets that pisses me off to no end. A real copout is all that is.

I didn't root for Calgary in 04 or Edmonton in 06 and I hated the arguments that they were "Canada's team" then too so I'm not asking anyone to root for anyone. If Calgary was Canada's team I would have left the country. But Vancouver is just as much a Canadian team as they are is all I'm trying to say and the nationality of Kesler and the Sedins doesn't change that.


----------



## Mael (May 26, 2011)

Penalties...they killed the Bruins that game.

Tampa fought back with 3 POWER PLAY GOALS.

THREE OF THEM!

If Boston can't fix that, they're doomed.

EDIT - I found several things wrong with that game:

1. Boychuk - What the fuck?  Stay in your lane and quit flopping around!
2. Thomas - Bless him he tried, but thanks to a flimsy defense he was absolutely out of his element.  Lurching out like that and exposing himself, especially in that first minute, was disastrous.
3. First minute - What the hell is it with a lax defense and the first minute of periods?
4. Penalties - Too many stupid penalties in the second which ultimately cost them the lead for the rest of the game.  Too much moving around, too little of discipline, too little of just being careful of instigation and concentrating on forming effective defense to SLOW the Lightning down.
5. Kaberle - *WHY IS HE BEING PLAYED?!?*

The only really good thing to take out of this was David Krejci being David Krejci.

And I'll say right now *should* (and being a cynic with Boston teams I can't be fully confident here) Boston win, those mistakes better be addressed.  Otherwise, Canucks are going to mop the floor with them.


----------



## b0rt (May 26, 2011)

Canucks fans are being hilarious lately, some guy shot a music video based off some pop song describing his love for his team. I shook my head and laughed at that shit.

whens game 7 anyway tomorrow?


----------



## Yakuza (May 26, 2011)

Nucks haters................... gonna hate



YEEAAAAHHHHHHHH


----------



## Mael (May 26, 2011)

b0rt said:


> Canucks fans are being hilarious lately, some guy shot a music video based off some pop song describing his love for his team. I shook my head and laughed at that shit.
> 
> whens game 7 anyway tomorrow?



This is part of why I'm liking the way the Canucks are going about themselves.  It's rather silly akin to the Red Sox of 2004.


----------



## b0rt (May 26, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> Nucks haters................... gonna hate
> 
> 
> 
> YEEAAAAHHHHHHHH



never said I was hatin on the team at all. nice troll attempt though.


----------



## b0rt (May 26, 2011)

Mael said:


> This is part of why I'm liking the way the Canucks are going about themselves.  It's rather silly akin to the Red Sox of 2004.



yea they havin fun with it for sure.


----------



## Prince of Pop (May 26, 2011)

AAAH!!! I HATE TAMPA BAY!!! They made a liar out of me, I gurantee The Bruins are gonna win, but it's a LIE!!! Majorliy, I lied to myself! Now I'm not happy with the results last night and I'm not happy with myself right now!

If the Bruins lose Game 7, then I'm done! I'M DONE FOR GOOD!


----------



## Mael (May 26, 2011)

Prince of Pop said:


> AAAH!!! I HATE TAMPA BAY!!! They made a liar out of me, I gurantee The Bruins are gonna win, but it's a LIE!!! Majorliy, I lied to myself! Now I'm not happy with the results last night and I'm not happy with myself right now!
> 
> If the Bruins lose Game 7, then I'm done! I'M DONE FOR GOOD!



PROTIP: Stop making "guarantees."


----------



## b0rt (May 26, 2011)

THIS!!!!!!!  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ-M4-I0Xog&playnext=1&list=PLC85570391E885077[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Prince of Pop (May 26, 2011)

Mael said:


> PROTIP: Stop making "guarantees."



I hate to say, but you're not helping at all.


----------



## Yakuza (May 26, 2011)

Nucks OT winner city reaction


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 27, 2011)

b0rt said:


> THIS!!!!!!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ-M4-I0Xog&playnext=1&list=PLC85570391E885077[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSxH3lLlUEM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 27, 2011)

I am pretty sure there were riots last time the canucks were in the finals


----------



## Mael (May 27, 2011)

So am I to understand that Vancouver fans are the SLIGHTLY less destructive fanbase than the Los Angeles Lakers?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 27, 2011)

Not our finest moment, lol.

Anyway the schedule for the Cup Final is out regardless of who wins Game 7 tonight:

Game 1: Wednesday, June 1, 8:00 ET/5:00 PT at Vancouver
Game 2: Saturday, June 4, 8:00 ET/5:00 PT at Vancouver
Game 3: Monday, June 6, 8:00 ET/5:00 PT at Boston or Tampa Bay
Game 4: Wednesday, June 8, 8:00 ET/5:00 PT at Boston or Tampa Bay
Game 5: Friday, June 10, 8:00 ET/5:00 PT at Vancouver
Game 6: Monday, June 13, 8:00 ET/5:00 PT at Boston or Tampa Bay
Game 7: Wednesday, June 15, 8:00 ET/5:00 PT at Vancouver

Sucks for me that there are two Monday dates because I work long shifts that day, but if it goes to Game 7 it's on a Wednesday that I have off, so.


----------



## Prince of Pop (May 27, 2011)

I'm losing confidence and my smile real fast, now I'm nervous and desprate. I really want to see the Bruins and Canucks so bad right now or else I'll have to shave off.


----------



## Mael (May 27, 2011)

HORTON WITH THE GOAL!

BRUINS TO THE CUP!


----------



## IBU (May 27, 2011)

Congratulations to the Bruins, they definitely deserved to win the game. 

Also, great to see Roloson playing in top form to finish the series off, despite the loss, as I would not be surprised if this is his last game.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 27, 2011)

This should be a really great series YEAH!!!


----------



## Mael (May 27, 2011)

IBU said:


> Congratulations to the Bruins, they definitely deserved to win the game.
> 
> Also, great to see Roloson playing in top form to finish the series off, despite the loss, as I would not be surprised if this is his last game.



A beautiful albeit frustrating game.  Both Roloson and Thomas were majestic.  It's just Horton that got the sweet feed and then took it to the hole.  Wonderful.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 27, 2011)

Glory! Never thought I'd ever see it again.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 27, 2011)

FUCCCCK ALMOST GOT THE PERFECT SERIES


----------



## Mael (May 27, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> FUCCCCK ALMOST GOT THE PERFECT SERIES


----------



## The Weeknd (May 27, 2011)

^
Do you wanna know something I laugh at but shouldn't?


----------



## Mael (May 27, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> ^
> Do you wanna know something I laugh at but shouldn't?



Your sig?


----------



## Jade (May 27, 2011)

Sooooo happy tonight. If Seidenberg was near me I would kiss him .


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 28, 2011)

Awesome job Bruins. Dominated that game. Roloson put on a hell of a performance, but Tampa just could not get anything going.

So now we have our Cup Final set. Two teams that were long, long overdue to make it to the Final.

Someone's getting vindication for the past forty years of coming up short.

I was pulling for ya before Bruins, but from today on you become the enemy. Lucic is still awesome though


----------



## Mael (May 28, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Awesome job Bruins. Dominated that game. Roloson put on a hell of a performance, but Tampa just could not get anything going.
> 
> So now we have our Cup Final set. Two teams that were long, long overdue to make it to the Final.
> 
> ...


----------



## b0rt (May 28, 2011)

gunna make my suprising prediction of Vancouver wiping out Boston here in 6. I thought if Tampa Bay won they coulda beat Vancouver but maybe just maybe its meant to be that a Canadian team finally wins one again.

even though I had a Detroit/Washington finals prediction at the beginning of the playoffs.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 28, 2011)

Prediction thread up, with some tiebreaking rules added to the OP.


----------



## Prince of Pop (May 28, 2011)

Not only that. It's my first taste of see the Bruins at the Cup Final, my first and my prediction has come true. Boston and Vancouver fighting for the Cup. My dad has seen the Bruins at the Cup Final 5 times, I never got a chance until now.

I love when Bob Cole from CBC saying "2 British Columbians are coming" (Milan Lucic & Cam Neely), these 2 British Columbians are my hockey idols.


----------



## b0rt (May 28, 2011)

Lucic and I gots the same facial hair and are both native BCers. 

I like his style for sure.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 28, 2011)

Lucic is an absolute hero here for what he accomplished with the Vancouver Giants in the WHL. So there is a silver lining if the Bruins win.

Cam Neely meanwhile is a story of heartbreak for the Canucks because they traded him in one of the worst trades in NHL history, as after that trade he went on to have his Hall of Fame career with the Bruins.

Anyway in spectacular news Malhotra has been cleared to play and they're talking like he may actually be in the Stanley Cup Final. What a comeback for him, his eye injury was surely season-ending. He's a total heart and soul player and a hell of a third line center so it would be just great to have him back.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 28, 2011)

I'm sure everyone knows this, but for those who don't, both times a Canadian city has hosted the Olympics games (Calgary the '88 Winter Games, and Montreal the '76 Summer Games) they both won President's Trophy (1st overall for Canadiens since there wasn't the Trophy at the time) and the Stanley Cup the first NHL season following said Olympic games.

Vancouver will continue the streak. Goodbye Boston. 


-----

Speaking of the Olympics, I'm gonna take this time to mention, I saw Sweden vs Finland during the Olympics last year, was epic. Not many can say they've seen an Olympic Hockey game in person.


----------



## Tiger (May 29, 2011)

The last time I cheered for the Canucks, they lost to NYR in the finals.

I'm hoping they won't disappoint me twice.


----------



## b0rt (May 29, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Anyway in spectacular news Malhotra has been cleared to play and they're talking like he may actually be in the Stanley Cup Final. What a comeback for him, his eye injury was surely season-ending. He's a total heart and soul player and a hell of a third line center so it would be just great to have him back.



that's huge for Vancouver. guy brings a lotta positive energy to the Canucks and not only that looking back at how he got injured, I'm personally suprised he hasn't lost vision in that eye altogether.



> The last time I cheered for the Canucks, they lost to NYR in the finals.
> 
> I'm hoping they won't disappoint me twice.



The Rangers were absoltely stacked that year though. no one is surprised that they won then lets say.


----------



## Mael (May 30, 2011)

Peeps writin' off Boston already.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 30, 2011)

Not everyone thinks the Canucks will win.

Just those who know what they're talking about


----------



## Mael (May 30, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Not everyone thinks the Canucks will win.
> 
> Just those who know what they're talking about





Wednesday night...you.


----------



## b0rt (May 30, 2011)

they wanna wait to build tension up till Wednesday I'm certain of that.


----------



## Mael (May 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yR6yK2BPEMo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 31, 2011)

Welcome back Winnipeg Jets.


----------



## Tiger (May 31, 2011)

Son Goku of Earth said:


> Welcome back Winnipeg Jets.



Hell yeah!


----------



## b0rt (May 31, 2011)

names undecided but they're guaranteed to play in the Southeast division for at least next season according to the update on that.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 31, 2011)

Im glad to see hockey back there.   Jets were always fun to play.

and,  I'll be glad to see the Stars out of the Pacific and back in the Central where they belong


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jun 1, 2011)

Jets gonna jet

It may be a different organization, but pretty much everyone in Winnipeg seems to want them to be called the Jets so just do it True North.


----------



## Mael (Jun 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jun 1, 2011)

I thought I like show a little something for the big game tonight.


*Spoiler*: __ 





That's me on the right facing against my OC for the Stanley Cup.


----------



## Mael (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry PoP.

Aki has chesticles.  I'm picking her.


----------



## nanni (Jun 1, 2011)

Mael said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Pedobear plays hockey?


----------



## Mael (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh I'm sorry Montreal.  I can't hear you over the sound of the Stanley Cup Final this year.


----------



## Liquidy (Jun 1, 2011)

bruins suck balls


----------



## Mael (Jun 1, 2011)

Liquidy said:


> bruins suck balls



You're so cute.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 1, 2011)

Lets go Canucks, don't fuck it up now.


----------



## Liquidy (Jun 1, 2011)

they cant even score on the powerplay. their team is full of plugs. the only chance bruins have is if kesler's injury limits him too much otherwise 4-0 canucks easily


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 1, 2011)

Anyone familiar with Warhammer 40k and are a fan of the Canucks should enjoy this.


----------



## Mael (Jun 1, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> Anyone familiar with Warhammer 40k and are a fan of the Canucks should enjoy this.



Dude, I posted that a few pages ago.

But it's still awesome.

Great 1st period so far.  Physical, gritty, high shooting.  This is a Stanley Cup.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 1, 2011)

Very physical game thus far.


----------



## Mael (Jun 1, 2011)

Thomas and Luongo have been beasts.


----------



## Mael (Jun 1, 2011)

Son of a bitch...

Wow.  What a game.  I'm not even upset Vancouver won.  Matter of fact, I expected that.  But what a game.  Great efforts from both Boston and Vancouver, Thomas/Luongo being beasts, physical play, excellent penalty kill, just excellent game.

That's how hockey is supposed to be played.


----------



## Jade (Jun 1, 2011)

Not a 3rd period I expected from the Bruins. Thomas saved them dozens of times, same with Luongo(sp). Julian has to sit Recchi he won't...just lower his minutes. Feel bad for Seguin, I count 6-7 shifts from him. We need some speed out their in the 3rd.

Not worried about game 2. 3rd lines seem to strike against the Bruins though.


----------



## Mael (Jun 1, 2011)

Aurora said:


> Not a 3rd period I expected from the Bruins. Thomas saved them dozens of times, same with Luongo(sp).
> 
> Not worried about game 2. 3rd lines seem to strike against the Bruins though.



A bad gap in the otherwise fantastic Bruins defense.

That's all it took, but I'm glad this happened because I can only hope it taught Boston a very valuable lesson concerning Torres.  Vancouver is relentless.  

But great game.  Hell I ain't even mad.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 1, 2011)

Good game, both goalies were amazing. Glad the Canucks manged to take game one.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 1, 2011)

its all good.   Boston will score in game 2.   and no Burrows.   Mike Tyson of hockey

and that last play looked a bit offside.   got lucky there


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 1, 2011)

That was a good game, really a goalie clinic. Canucks deserved the win and Kesler is too good.

Tough loss for Boston with the way Thomas was playing.



Definitely onside, close though.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jun 2, 2011)

Torres I could kiss you!

Typically in Cup Finals the top lines neutralize each other (ie Toews never scored a goal in the Final last year). So your third line is so key in these series and sure enough Torres pulls it off working with Hansen and Kesler.

As expected both teams looked nervous and stiff as hell at the very start but after that it was just a hard-fought contest. Ugly as hell but in a good way. The teams are feeling each other out and starting to hate each other and that makes for good hockey.

Don Cherry said it was the worst contested Cup Final game he'd ever seen but come on, man, for a 1-0 game it was pretty exciting.

Thomas and Luongo were the biggest stories of the night as they both made a bunch of game-savers. I'm just thankful we didn't waste a spectacular game from Luongo because hot damn, I thought he'd come up big but I wasn't expecting that big.

Here's to Game 2!


----------



## Tiger (Jun 2, 2011)

Grapes is just mad his team lost.

It was a great game.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 2, 2011)

Mael said:


> Dude, I posted that a few pages ago.
> 
> But it's still awesome.
> 
> Great 1st period so far.  Physical, gritty, high shooting.  This is a Stanley Cup.



I thought I'd remind everyone of it's awesomeness for you.... 

Great game.


----------



## Mael (Jun 2, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Torres I could kiss you!
> 
> Typically in Cup Finals the top lines neutralize each other (ie Toews never scored a goal in the Final last year). So your third line is so key in these series and sure enough Torres pulls it off working with Hansen and Kesler.
> 
> ...



Don Cherry can go fuck himself.  Every segment of that game I watched was like watching a clash of titans.  Hits were brutal, strategies were sound, I loved that bounce-off Chara pulled on who I believed was Raffi Torres.  Literally, Torres BOUNCED right off him. 

I am surprised there was so much shit-talk, but then again with things like the Hamhuis hip check there's a legit reason.  Way too many penalties on both teams though.

Thomas and Luongo were indeed beasts, and if anything, the defense screwed Thomas by leaving Vancouver wide open for the pass play.



Scott Pilgrim said:


> I thought I'd remind everyone of it's awesomeness for you....
> 
> Great game.



...............


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jun 2, 2011)

Mael said:


> Sorry PoP.
> 
> Aki has chesticles.  I'm picking her.



YOU F TRAITOR!!!

Ah who cares anyways, I don't care about the lose, I'm happy to see Cam Neely and Michael J. Fox on CBC anyways. Still the game is very exciting. I'm a disappointed, a little, I have no hissy fits over the lose. But I'm getting one for any of you disparaging Don Cherry. He's a genuis and if you can't accept the fact then F off you retards!


----------



## Mael (Jun 2, 2011)

Prince of Pop said:


> YOU F TRAITOR!!!
> 
> Ah who cares anyways, I don't care about the lose, I'm happy to see Cam Neely and Michael J. Fox on CBC anyways. Still the game is very exciting. I'm a disappointed, a little, I have no hissy fits over the lose. But I'm getting one for any of you disparaging Don Cherry. He's a genuis and if you can't accept the fact then F off you retards!



Settle down, spaz.


----------



## Aya~ (Jun 2, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Good game, both goalies were amazing. Glad the Canucks manged to take game one.



the best last 19 secs ever 

3 more wins to go~


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jun 2, 2011)

Mael said:


> Settle down, spaz.



Don't settle down me!


----------



## b0rt (Jun 2, 2011)

holy fucking shit.


----------



## Liquidy (Jun 2, 2011)

lol at all the bruins fans saying good game. the canucks played terrible and still dominated the bruins.

they won with 5 dmen. with their top shutdown dman out.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 2, 2011)

wow.    Burrows wasnt suspended.   at least Mike Murphy wont have that job for long when Shanahan takes over in a few days

the words about it were pretty dumb:  no evidence he intentionally bit him.  
Murphy is a Spare



Stars letting Brad Richards go.    gonna have a butload of cap space with the cap going up.    better shore up D and get more scoring.


----------



## Mael (Jun 2, 2011)

Liquidy said:


> lol at all the bruins fans saying good game. the canucks played terrible and still dominated the bruins.
> 
> they won with 5 dmen. with their top shutdown dman out.



Just curious, where are you from?

I wouldn't be surprised if you're Montreal or some other butthurt Eastern team fandom.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 2, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> wow.    Burrows wasnt suspended.   at least Mike Murphy wont have that job for long when Shanahan takes over in a few days
> 
> the words about it were pretty dumb:  no evidence he intentionally bit him.
> Murphy is a Spare



The likely reason why there is no evidence is because Bergeron stuck his fingers in Burrows mouth.  If he hadn't pushed his fingers into Burrows mouth then the bite would have never happened.  Bergeron needs to take some responsibility for the bite.  Sure it's not right that Burrows bit him but even so, it's not 100% on Burrows.  That's why I suspect he didn't receive a suspension or even a fine.

On another note, woohoo!  Winnipeg already has sold 4,170 season tickets in just 27.5 hours and that's a presale, the tickets are not yet even available to the general public.  I think the 13,000 target is going to be met pretty quickly.



Mael said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Heh, if Chara is going to introduce Burrows to the Boston stanchions that would actually require him to actually catch Burrows.  Based on game 1 he did a pretty good job of wearing him the fuck out.  He was pretty useless in the 3rd, he was pushed too hard in the 1st and 2nd.  Couldn't handle the Canucks prolonged speed.


----------



## Mael (Jun 2, 2011)

Enclave said:


> Heh, if Chara is going to introduce Burrows to the Boston stanchions that would actually require him to actually catch Burrows.  Based on game 1 he did a pretty good job of wearing him the fuck out.  He was pretty useless in the 3rd, he was pushed too hard in the 1st and 2nd.  Couldn't handle the Canucks prolonged speed.



Expect Chara to come out a little less timid than Game 1.  I agree that the Canucks were on full assault trying to wear him down, but he'll likely be a little wiser to the game.  I thought it was more evenly matched, just a slipshod mistake costing the Bruins an OT chance.

Of course Liquidy is going to come here like a little shit troll and say something stupid in an effort to refute this.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 2, 2011)

I wish I could afford to go to a Playoff game in Vancouver.  

I guess I'll just have to live with the fact I saw Sweden vs Finland during the Olympics.


----------



## Sasuko (Jun 2, 2011)

Torres, you sly dog. I won $100 by betting on you to score. 

I'm impressed with how evenly matched they were for most of the game. I expected Boston slam the brains out of Vancouver. 

Kudos to Thomas who played hard; sometimes I wish that he didn't have to carry the Bruins. Just what I felt from watching Game 1. 

Three more to go, Canucks!


----------



## Enclave (Jun 2, 2011)

Mael said:


> Expect Chara to come out a little less timid than Game 1.  I agree that the Canucks were on full assault trying to wear him down, but he'll likely be a little wiser to the game.  I thought it was more evenly matched, just a slipshod mistake costing the Bruins an OT chance.
> 
> Of course Liquidy is going to come here like a little shit troll and say something stupid in an effort to refute this.



If you want Chara to not be rendered pointless then Claude Julien is going to need to play him less.  Against Vancouvers speed he's pretty hopeless it seems.  What Claude I would think would want to do is to put Chara out there when he has good offencive chances.  The guy has a mean slap shot and is pretty dangerous on the offence.  Now I know he's also great on the defence as well, but the Canucks speed seems pretty good at neutralising his defencive capabilities.  Play him to his strengths relative to the Canucks, play him specifically for offence so that he doesn't get worn out and becomes irrelevant.


----------



## Mael (Jun 2, 2011)

Enclave said:


> If you want Chara to not be rendered pointless then Claude Julien is going to need to play him less.  Against Vancouvers speed he's pretty hopeless it seems.  What Claude I would think would want to do is to put Chara out there when he has good offencive chances.  The guy has a mean slap shot and is pretty dangerous on the offence.  Now I know he's also great on the defence as well, but the Canucks speed seems pretty good at neutralising his defencive capabilities.  Play him to his strengths relative to the Canucks, play him specifically for offence so that he doesn't get worn out and becomes irrelevant.



Seeing how Claude Julien is defensive-minded, he might just do what you suggest.  But again there isn't REALLY a suitable replacement for him in terms of size.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, it's really a risk I think Claude is going to have to take.  The Canucks do have the all around better team.  If the Bruins want to make a real play at the cup then they're going to have to get a little out of their comfort zone and take some risks.

The Canucks didn't get where they are after all without playing with the lineups and taking risks when risks needed taking.  Hell, we wouldn't have gotten out of the first round if we kept things as business as usual.  Sometimes the answer is to lessen the ice time of your top player so that he can make a difference when it's really needed.


----------



## Mael (Jun 2, 2011)

Enclave said:


> Well, it's really a risk I think Claude is going to have to take.  The Canucks do have the all around better team.  If the Bruins want to make a real play at the cup then they're going to have to get a little out of their comfort zone and take some risks.
> 
> The Canucks didn't get where they are after all without playing with the lineups and taking risks when risks needed taking.  Hell, we wouldn't have gotten out of the first round if we kept things as business as usual.  Sometimes the answer is to lessen the ice time of your top player so that he can make a difference when it's really needed.



Tyler Seguin also needs to find that playoff mojo again.  If there's one speedster who can counter Vancouver, it's him.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 2, 2011)

I doubt there's any single player that can counter Vancouver.  It's part of why the Canucks are so great this year.  Many teams have 1 or 2 players who are awesome and the rest are just pretty good.  The Canucks though have a lot of awesome players and can play hockey in various styles at the drop of a hat.  It's all about depth.

We learned our lesson from the previous 2 years you see 

Anyways, I do think the Bruins can make a good push.  There's a reason why I was wanting the Lightning to go onto the finals rather than the Bruins.  I'm confident the Canucks can and will win regardless of which team we ended up having to face.  But I'm certain that the Bruins will push us much harder than the Lightning.

edit:

Oh and I find this video entertaining!


----------



## Mael (Jun 2, 2011)

That was a decent impersonation.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 2, 2011)

My favorite part is when he says this:

Number 2, this beautiful background.  Look at it, I feel like I'm in a diorama, like I'm in great far all over again.  Fuck that, the people of Vancouver don't deserve to win.  You know what we got in Boston?  Buildings.  Fuck that, we want the cup!


----------



## Tiger (Jun 2, 2011)

Mael said:


> Tyler Seguin also needs to find that playoff mojo again.  If there's one speedster who can counter Vancouver, it's him.



That "playoff mojo" was called...'stepping into a series with young, fresh legs when everyone else on the ice was operating at 75-80% of normal speed due to fatigue'.

He'll be good later, but don't expect him to do anything against Vancouver. Hansen will eat him for dinner, and Kesler is faster.


----------



## Mael (Jun 2, 2011)

Law said:


> That "playoff mojo" was called...'stepping into a series with young, fresh legs when everyone else on the ice was operating at 75-80% of normal speed due to fatigue'.
> 
> He'll be good later, but don't expect him to do anything against Vancouver. Hansen will eat him for dinner, and Kesler is faster.



If he scores two playoffs goals, you owe me a Coke.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 2, 2011)

If he scores one, I will be astonished.

Edmonton may be the worst team in the league, but they made the right pick. I'm happy.

Damn I hope they pick Larsson this time...


Hey what do you guys think Winnipeg should do? They will be under the minimum cap, with some 17 mill cap space left. Do you think the future of the team will be determined by one major superstar they throw full salary cap money at? I think a 6M goalie, and 10M Center will be what it takes to fill the seats for the next 4-5 years.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 2, 2011)

Law said:


> If he scores one, I will be astonished.
> 
> Edmonton may be the worst team in the league, but they made the right pick. I'm happy.
> 
> ...



I expect nothing amazing from them next season, but I do expect after that for a real rebuilding session happening.  I think they'll be in a playoff team in 2 or 3 years.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 2, 2011)

I haven't played NHL 11 yet, I only have NHL 10. I think I'll be picking up NHL 12 for the Goalie interaction and the fact Winnipeg will be in it. 

This isn't strictly an NHL question, but more of a general Hockey question about video games, but has anyone played NHL Eastside Hockey Manager?


----------



## Tiger (Jun 2, 2011)

Los Angeles Kings v2.0

If they pick up Larsson that is.

I expect them to finish 19-24 next season, and battle for a final playoff spot the season after.

The season after _that_ though...if they aren't a playoff team, I'll be disappointed. You can't just finish last and get a couple 1st round picks and expect to turn into Washington or Pittsburgh. You still need the right staff, coaching and asset management.

When your team keeps getting the best talent available and still can't make it work, you start to understand it isn't the player's fault.

Last training camp, the Oiler Brass said that they would be picking the best players from training camp, and that no one was entitled to their spot.

Well, that was a bold fucking lie, because they shipped away four players to the farm team who strongly out-performed others who got spots on the team simply because they had cheap contracts already signed.

Next training camp, if they pull the same shit, there will be mini-riots and some vandalism I'm almost sure of it. Edmonton hockey forums lit up with rage after last training camp/pre-season. And the four players who got spots on the team when they were out-performed...played like shit the entire year, eventually getting hurt or finally being replaced by their farm-team counterparts who played leagues better. Hopefully they've learned their lesson...players need to know that they have to EARN their spots in order to play with a competitive edge. 

Being a former 1st round pick doesn't entitle you to make the team, Sam.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 2, 2011)

You know, the Oilers should try trading one of their first round draft picks to the Canucks for Cory Schneider.  I think Schneider is ready to become a primary goalie instead of remaining a backup and the Oilers could really use a goalie like Schneider, the kid has a LOT of potential.  Could really help the Oilers a lot.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 3, 2011)

Enclave said:


> You know, the Oilers should try trading one of their first round draft picks to the Canucks for Cory Schneider.  I think Schneider is ready to become a primary goalie instead of remaining a backup and the Oilers could really use a goalie like Schneider, the kid has a LOT of potential.  Could really help the Oilers a lot.



By the time the Oilers are out of the rebuild and need to be contending for playoff success, both Devan Dubnyk and Jeff Deslauriers will be ready for the job.

And we've got a third guy in the minors as well for after.

Our problem areas are the fact that we don't have a #1 defenseman or a #1 center. We have a 3rd line center named Shawn Horcoff making 6M per year to center our top line, and then we have 4 20-22 year old centers who are shaky as all hell. We have 4 young defensemen who in a few years will quite comfortably reside in an extremely solid bottom four.

We have Khabibulin who can help Deslauriers and Dubnyk with 20-30 games per year until they're ready.

We have about 12mil to spend come next season. We need a 7-8M caliber 1st line center, and a +/- defensive tank #1 D to eat up 27 mins per game, so Whitney doesn't have to.

If we can get those two, draft Larsson, and assuming Hall and Eberle don't have too many hiccups...we have Hemsky indefinitely...

3 years from now, it should be exciting to not only see the kids play, but see them play in the playoffs.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 3, 2011)

You know Law?  Something I've noticed.  Out of the hockey markets in Canada (ignoring Winnipeg for now as they only JUST became a hockey market again so they are irrelevant to this point) I'm finding that aside from Calgary (I'm sure as an Oilers fan you understand, the only team Flames fans hate more than the Canucks is the Oilers) the Canucks are getting a lot of support.  People are just super excited that a Canadian team may well win the Cup.

Now, I understand that Montreal is almost as excited as us here in Vancouver based on what I've seen.  Way more excited that everywhere else, but that's expected due to their hatred of the Bruins.

Anyways, my point is that I'm glad to see such support for my home team.  It's really amazing.

Though, Oilers fans gave me dirty looks and yelled slurs at me last year when I walked through West Edmonton Mall wearing a Canucks jersey but to be fair it was a day or two after the Canucks had kicked their ass.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 3, 2011)

Enclave said:


> Though, Oilers fans gave me dirty looks and yelled slurs at me last year when I walked through West Edmonton Mall wearing a Canucks jersey but to be fair it was a day or two after the Canucks had kicked their ass.



wow.   that bad huh?


Ive worn a Stars jersey in McNichols Arena in Colorado during the 99 season.
only got blasted once by one of their fans.   I left a curse behind and we won it all  lolz

also went to Columbus for a tie with the Canucks wearing my Stars jersey as well.  1-1,  was such a boring game.   didnt get any annoying fans at all


----------



## Tiger (Jun 3, 2011)

17% of Albertans polled are cheering for Boston.

My brother is one of them. His team spirit can't handle seeing Vancouver win. For me, when my teams aren't in it anymore, I simply revert back to cheering for Canada.

I cheered for Calgary when they were against Tampa, and most Calgarians I know cheered for us against Carolina. (Maybe we jinxed each other?)

Edmonton is a hockey culture, and we're fiercely severe. For the most part, the people who will insult or jeer at someone wearing a diff jersey are either drunk, or in a large group to be funny. Canadians in general are too polite to take it out of hand...but we do have a sadly high population of rednecks in Alberta. We'd probably be considered Canada's Texas, lol

Beer-swillin', cattle-drivin', oil-drillin' rednecks.

[edit] to completely refute your point, of those polled by TSN, Quebec had the highest % of people cheering for Boston. They are actually the least-supportive of all of Canada.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 3, 2011)

Hrm, that's quite the opposite of my personal experience with people in Montreal.  Interesting.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 3, 2011)

It was like...

18% Quebec
16% Alberta
12% Manitoba
8-10% Maritimes
7% Saskatchewan
2% B.C

And then who cares about the rest


----------



## b0rt (Jun 3, 2011)

ya gotta care bout Ontario, thats like the spine of the country man.

like a human body operating without its spine would be like counting out Ontario.

though I bet Ontario had the highest % for cheering for Boston. around 25-30% I'd guess.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jun 3, 2011)

b0rt said:


> ya gotta care bout Ontario, thats like the spine of the country man.
> 
> like a human body operating without its spine would be like counting out Ontario.
> 
> though I bet Ontario had the highest % for cheering for Boston. around 25-30% I'd guess.



That poll I found the Ontario is not on the poll for cheering Boston Bruins really disapponts me majorly and I'm from Ontario. I got into a dispute with a Montreal fan, he's just frickin' jealous because the Bruins are in the Cup Final, they just wanna go for Vancouver because he hated Boston, yet he's typical whinny baby. Jealousy and whinning and crying.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 4, 2011)

well I don't like MTL either, I'm a Leafs fan thats why.

but its well known fact that MTL is the least liked franchise in the league, yet the 3rd largest fanbase probably. (behind Toronto and vancouver)


----------



## Enclave (Jun 4, 2011)

FYI, the Winnipeg NHL season ticket onsale sold out fricken fast as hell.  Was an awesome call to be on.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 4, 2011)

Enclave said:


> FYI, the Winnipeg NHL season ticket onsale sold out fricken fast as hell.  Was an awesome call to be on.



congrats to them on that.   I like to see fans pull hard for that stuff



holy crap Burrows........   course,  he shouldnt even be playing.   NHL gets worse every year at calls and suspensions.  hopefully Shanahan will change that

you can bet Boston will knock the Canucks around in Boston


----------



## Tiger (Jun 4, 2011)

Round 1, Vancouver wins in 7
Round 2, Vancouver wins in 6
Round 3, Vancouver wins in 5
Round 4, Vancouver wins in...?

Down 2, going back to Boston. Not good for bear fans.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 4, 2011)

Canucks up 2-0, LETS DO IT GUISE.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jun 5, 2011)

Damn, skating around Thomas and fending off Chara...Burrows just _willed_ that puck into the net. 11 seconds into OT too yet, what a play.

You're not really in trouble until you lose at home, but Bruins, if you lose the next game you're in a whole hell of a lot of trouble.

Malhotra made his return, got the crowd pumped, and won a bunch of faceoffs. Mission accomplished my good man.

Lapierre waving his fingers in front of Bergeron and telling him to bite them was awesome. Lapierre may not be the most loved guy in the league, and for good reason, but he's really been growing on me, he's turned into a great third line center.

TWO. WINS. AWAY.


----------



## Mael (Jun 5, 2011)

Law said:


> Round 1, Vancouver wins in 7
> Round 2, Vancouver wins in 6
> Round 3, Vancouver wins in 5
> Round 4, Vancouver wins in...?
> ...



I'm beginning to think that optimism carried (by me) for my team tends to lead to ruin.

I'm going to be factoring how many people will write them off.  Seemed to work when proclamations were made for Montreal, Philly, and Tampa Bay.

I wanna see how the Bs perform at home.  Vancouver was just a mindtrip for them and with Game 2 showing SOME promise, Chara and the rest should be getting their act together somewhat.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 5, 2011)

I wont write them off. not yet. a series isn't truly over until you lose at home.


----------



## Mael (Jun 5, 2011)

> The last time the Vancouver Canucks made it to the Stanley Cup finals the year was 1994 and I was 10 years old. When we lost, riots broke out across downtown and I have vivid memories of sitting in my grade six classroom the next day, while Mrs. Kirby, my eccentric Montessori teacher, loudly proclaimed her disappointment in us. Obviously, as children we bore no direct responsibility for the violence and property damage that had unfolded the previous night, yet as the closest available representatives of the ?youth of today,? we weren?t about to get off scott-free, either.
> 
> 17 years later, I keep Mrs. Kirby?s stern words in mind as I watch my city once again teeter on the emotional precipice that comes with being one of the last two remaining teams in hockey?s most coveted tournament. Already on something of a patriotism high from the 2010 winter Olympics, Vancouverites have seamlessly transitioned into all-out Canucks mania, with everyone who?s anyone in the city ? if not the province ? expected to make some token loyalty gesture.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aya~ (Jun 5, 2011)

thicket prices are redicilous

anyone going?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 5, 2011)

Aya~ said:


> thicket prices are redicilous
> 
> anyone going?



The prices are ridiculous, for that price, you could buy a gigantic tv, and wicked surround sound system and watch the game in the comfort of your living room in HD.

And still have money left over.

Thought it doesn't really compare to seeing Hockey live, I've seen two games in my life, one Ducks game when I was like 8 and on vacation to Disneyland, so I was in Anaheim and another last year when I saw Sweden vs Finland during the Olympics.

Even then, I wouldn't pay $6000+ for a hockey ticket.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> The prices are ridiculous, for that price, you could buy a gigantic tv, and wicked surround sound system and watch the game in the comfort of your living room in HD.
> 
> And still have money left over.
> 
> ...



It is hard to get used to it.  When I have been I kept having to remind myself to watch the ice and not the over head screen.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 5, 2011)

xboxlivegrl said:


> It is hard to get used to it.  When I have been I kept having to remind myself to watch the ice and not the over head screen.



Yeah, the experience was definitely different, but it was awesome. Shame I couldn't see Team Canada in person, but Sweden vs Finland was a fun game, and it's only once in your life, if you're lucky that the Olympics come near you. So I had to go see any game I could.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jun 6, 2011)

I went to two Canucks playoff games in 2007 - Game 2 of the Stars series, which was a total snooze, and Game 3 of the Anaheim series, which was totally awesome - but tickets were way cheaper that year. They've been so ridiculous, apparently this is going to be the most expensive Cup Final of all time. I can't afford to go.

If I did have tickets I would totally go though. I mean, I didn't get to go to any men's hockey games when the Olympics were here but I did go to a few speed skating events, and even though I'm not that into speed skating I still couldn't bring myself to sell them. I just had to experience the Olympics live in some way. I also went down to the square to watch the semifinal game against Slovakia...it was piss raining that day but totally worth it.

I only made it out to one hockey game this season, but it was the game against Minnesota where the Canucks won 5-0 and they were awarded the President's Trophy. I was so glad to have gone, it was electric.


----------



## Aya~ (Jun 6, 2011)

well you can get 2 tickets for about 2.5k cad which isn't that bad and its the stanley cup playoffs afterall, but 6k for freaking ticket thats just not going to happen, means 12k for 2 people ..and yet some people are willing to pay even that

now thats what i call true canuckians


----------



## Liquidy (Jun 6, 2011)

they never won the stanley cup if they do win it and you are at the game 6k isnt much if you are a true canucks fan


----------



## Mael (Jun 6, 2011)

Liquidy said:


> they never won the stanley cup if they do win it and you are at the game *6k isnt much if you are a true canucks fan*



So monetary status is a non-factor in fandom?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 6, 2011)

Mael said:


> So monetary status is a non-factor in fandom?



Apparently so. $6k isn't worth an hour of entertainment. 

The average income for a single person in Canada in 2008 was $31,000 per year. So on average, front row tickets cost 19% of the average Canadian's yearly income?

Yea, fuck that.

Link removed


----------



## Mael (Jun 6, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> Apparently so. $6k isn't worth an hour of entertainment.
> 
> The average income for a single person in Canada in 2008 was $31,000 per year. So on average, front row tickets cost 19% of the average Canadian's yearly income?
> 
> ...



Don't tell Liquidy that.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 6, 2011)

yea no shit. Liquidy, man did you think before you wrote that??


----------



## Mael (Jun 6, 2011)

b0rt said:


> yea no shit. Liquidy, man did you think before you wrote that??



Given his past posts, no I don't think so.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 6, 2011)

nah, I didn't think so either.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 6, 2011)

Pathetic game played by the 'Nucks, they deserved that loss.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 6, 2011)

7uongo is back.


----------



## Jade (Jun 6, 2011)

Refs will be on red alert wednesday.


----------



## Mael (Jun 6, 2011)

Horton played the martyr.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 7, 2011)

what a wild game!

loved the finger taunt back at Vancouver.   they wouldnt bite


I hope Horton gets better soon.    HORTON HEARS A WOOOOO!


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 7, 2011)

Missed the game

Sounds like I missed a good one


----------



## Aya~ (Jun 7, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> Pathetic game played by the 'Nucks, they deserved that loss.



hopefully good lesson to them, getting too cocky and lazy over few wins aint how it should be


----------



## Liquidy (Jun 7, 2011)

yea cause 6000 is a lot when the olympic gold medal game tickets sold for 25,000 each

let alone compared to the rest of canada the cost of living in vancouver is like 80% more than 99% of canada. its not a cheap city

very evident that kesler is injured in this series and henrik sedin. and hamhuis out and ballard not playing for god knows what reason makes this a more interesting series than it really should be. thomas is the only reason bruins win games.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 7, 2011)

Liquidy said:


> yea cause 6000 is a lot when the olympic gold medal game tickets sold for 25,000 each
> 
> let alone compared to the rest of canada the cost of living in vancouver is like 80% more than 99% of canada. its not a cheap city
> 
> very evident that kesler is injured in this series and henrik sedin. and hamhuis out and ballard not playing for god knows what reason makes this a more interesting series than it really should be. thomas is the only reason bruins win games.



Who said Olympic gold medal tickets were cheap? 

Only mentally retarded people, or rich people would pay $6000 for a hockey ticket.

It's cheaper to fly out to Boston and buy a front row ticket there, than it is for just the ticket to see it in Van.


----------



## Mael (Jun 7, 2011)

Liquidy said:


> yea cause 6000 is a lot when the olympic gold medal game tickets sold for 25,000 each
> 
> let alone compared to the rest of canada the cost of living in vancouver is like 80% more than 99% of canada. its not a cheap city
> 
> very evident that kesler is injured in this series and henrik sedin. and hamhuis out and ballard not playing for god knows what reason makes this a more interesting series than it really should be. *thomas is the only reason bruins win games*.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FopyRHHlt3M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## b0rt (Jun 7, 2011)

xboxlivegrl said:


> Missed the game
> 
> Sounds like I missed a good one



it was good until the end of the 1st but thats it.

I think the Canucks forgot to eat a big breakfast that day...


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 7, 2011)

I hope they use the big loss as a wake up call, and bring it next game, if this happens again, I fear Vancouver will have a repeat of the 1994 riot.

In other news, I've been playing a lot of NHL Eastside Hockey Manager, I managed to turn the OHL's Peterborough Petes who were 7th in the Eastern Conference the previous season to three time CHL Memorial Cup winners. 

Now I'm failing as MODO Hockey. At least I made the playoffs. 

First time playing it. So I guess I'm not doing to bad. :\


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jun 7, 2011)

b0rt said:


> well I don't like MTL either, I'm a Leafs fan thats why.
> 
> but its well known fact that MTL is the least liked franchise in the league, yet the 3rd largest fanbase probably. (behind Toronto and vancouver)



Yeah, well the fans in Montreal are just a big bunch of whinners anyways and I'm glad the Bruins beat em', they've been demonizing me for months. But Vancouver are getting as bad as Montreal, not the whinning part, but they were rude, they were rude to Johnny Boychuk's parents and that's not very nice, I heard it on CTV news.



Kuwabara99 said:


> what a wild game!
> 
> loved the finger taunt back at Vancouver.   they wouldnt bite
> 
> ...



Maxim Lapierre is such a prick the last game now let see how he like it when Mark Recchi does it, he's like "Do you like it! Do like it when you do that to my teammate huh? Well I did right back at you!" I hope he doesn't do that again. Alex Burrow should've got at least a one game suspension, I knew and I can tell he bit Bergeron's finger. 

I'm not very happy with that hit at all, I got a huge hissy fit over, I hope Aaron Rome is suspended for rest of the series. I just can't believe blindsided Horton, the best player the Bruins have during the playoffs.



Scott Pilgrim said:


> I hope they use the big loss as a wake up call, and bring it next game, if this happens again, I fear Vancouver will have a repeat of the 1994 riot.
> 
> In other news, I've been playing a lot of NHL Eastside Hockey Manager, I managed to turn the OHL's Peterborough Petes who were 7th in the Eastern Conference the previous season to three time CHL Memorial Cup winners.
> 
> ...



Vancouver are just as bad Montreal as I said. Besides the Bruins got themselves an easy win.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jun 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _OT_ 



That retard is harassing me AGAIN!!!! He gave a neg rep., I want that bastard outta here right NOW!!!


----------



## Liquidy (Jun 7, 2011)

olympic HOCKEY tickets are hockey LOL. and people from canada were paying $25000 for those tickets and no one gives a fuck about the olympics. if the olympic tickets can sell for 25k then NHL stanley cup finals tickets for 6k are a bargain.

vancouver is way better than montreal.

like i said the only thing that worries me is vancouver plays such an aggressive game that after 2months they are all injured and bruised. unlike the east where its like a bunch of pansies playing. there's a reason why the west dominated the east in the regular season then the east wins the stanley cup its cause the western teams destroy themselves.

if kesler was 100% i would even be concerned about boston but he looks more like 60% at best

kesler - injured
hamhuis - injured and out of lineup
henrik sedin - injured
erhoff- injured
maholtra - injured
samuelsson - injured out of lineup
salo - injured
ballard - not even in the lineup paid 4mil to watch games lol (this is cause vancouvers coach has a hard on for rome thank god hes gone now the guy sucks)

like i said were canucks 100% this series wouldnt even be close


----------



## Aya~ (Jun 7, 2011)

but babe non agressive hockey isnt even hockey 
dare to disagree?


----------



## Liquidy (Jun 7, 2011)

yea thats why i say the east sucks lol. the west is far better


----------



## Mael (Jun 7, 2011)

Liquidy said:


> yea thats why i say the east sucks lol. the west is far better



All I see are excuses.  Honestly, you couldn't be more of a troll if you tried.


----------



## Aya~ (Jun 7, 2011)

Mael said:


> All I see are excuses.  Honestly, you couldn't be more of a troll if you tried.



cut him some slack he loves canucks more then he loves himself

and he aint troll 

anyways what do you guys expect of game 5, what are your predictions?


----------



## b0rt (Jun 7, 2011)

thats bullshit Liquidy, everyone knows the Eastern Conference is far more exciting to watch than the Western Conference.


----------



## Liquidy (Jun 7, 2011)

yea cause u know im making up excuses when the players themselves say the west is a much more physical style of game and takes its toll on the players through the playoffs. its no secret that the east has it easy compared to the west. 

look at the western conference everyone of those 8 teams with the exception of possibly nashville could of been playing in the stanley cup finals. you look at the east and say if philly gets decent goaltending they are in the cup finals.  all they needed was mediocre goaltending and they couldnt even get that. and if you ask me boston is just nashville with a few better forwards.

i dont even care either canucks lost 7-1 to chicago and like 6-1. chicago had me worried even up 3-0  i was worried cause i knew chicago was a freaking awesome team and fucking stacked. if chicago had come to play hockey in the first 2 games the canucks likely would of lost. the series was won in first 2 games. boston doesnt even scare me, what scares me is the injuries canucks have cause i know the canucks would destroy the bruins if they were healthy


----------



## Liquidy (Jun 7, 2011)

b0rt said:


> thats bullshit Liquidy, everyone knows the Eastern Conference is far more exciting to watch than the Western Conference.



there is a reason why players like semin play in the eastern conference.


----------



## Aya~ (Jun 7, 2011)

Liquidy said:


> there is a reason why players like semin play in the eastern conference.



im still liking semin. leave semin alone


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2011)

Liquidy and Aya...

Aya, you seem a nice girl. Liquidy, you seem to think you know a great deal about hockey.

I do admire the loyalty, but let's raise the bar of intelligence in here a bit. Liquidy, no one cares about the Olympics? Are you 12, or just stupid?

The only way a ticket to the SCF would be worth $6,000 is if it's to a game that your team has a chance to win the cup in front of your eyes. Games 1, 2, 3, and now 4 would not be worth a quarter of that.

And even then, only those who were wealthy would even think to spend that money. What the fuck exactly are you arguing? That anyone unwilling to spend that kind of money on a ticket isn't a true fan?

Grow up.

@Prince of Pop...why are you so whiny?


----------



## Liquidy (Jun 7, 2011)

first off these are scalper prices because its legal to resell tickets in vancouver second yes true canucks fans would sell everything they have to get to see their team play in the stanley cup. the canucks owners know this and charge accordingly


----------



## Mael (Jun 7, 2011)

Law said:


> Liquidy and Aya...
> 
> Aya, you seem a nice girl. Liquidy, you seem to think you know a great deal about hockey.
> 
> ...



PoP is special to say the least.



Liquidy said:


> first off these are scalper prices because its legal to resell tickets in vancouver second yes *true canucks fans would sell everything they have to get to see their team play in the stanley cup*. the canucks owners know this and charge accordingly



And they're called morons.  You seem to know them well. :33


----------



## Liquidy (Jun 7, 2011)

Mael said:


> PoP is special to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> And they're called morons.  You seem to know them well. :33



yea quoting one right now


----------



## Mael (Jun 7, 2011)

Liquidy said:


> yea quoting one right now



Sweet comeback, kid.  Got any other gems?

Or just more talking out of your ass and excuse-making?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 7, 2011)

Careful now, don't want him to call Tazmo on you.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 7, 2011)

And the turn this has taken stops there. I know it's hard, Mael, but our B's are the inferior team so no matter how coarse his argument is, he does have something of a point.


----------



## Liquidy (Jun 7, 2011)

nice double post proving to be quite a worthless mod


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 7, 2011)

Liquidy said:


> nice double post proving to be quite a worthless mod


----------



## Aya~ (Jun 7, 2011)

Mael said:


> Sweet comeback, kid.  Got any other gems?
> 
> Or just more talking out of your ass and excuse-making?



why are you so angry, its fact that some people would do anything to see their teams playing in the stanley cup playoffs; its not like rodgers arena will be empty on 10th either, everything is sold out, being it with 6k each ticket or not, are you going to call everyone who actually decided to go moron too?


----------



## Liquidy (Jun 7, 2011)

they're just mad cause they cant even afford the cheap tickets for bostons last home game lol


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry, can't have that



Aya~ said:


> why are you so angry, its fact that some people would do anything to see their teams playing in the stanley cup playoffs; its not like rodgers arena will be empty on 10th either, everything is sold out, being it with 6k each ticket or not, are you going to call everyone who actually decided to go moron too?



Not everyone paid $6000 for a ticket. The people who did go either have disposable income to throw away on one hockey game, got lucky and bought them for the official price from ticketmaster, or are morons.



Liquidy said:


> they're just mad cause they cant even afford the cheap tickets for bostons last home game lol



Yes, I am raging so bad I can't afford to spend thousands on one hockey game.

Rage rage rage.

Note the sarcasm.


----------



## Mael (Jun 7, 2011)

Jove, do your job and remove these two people.

And Liquidy, what the fuck do you know about Boston?  Do you know anything?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 7, 2011)

Mael said:


> Jove, do your job and remove these two people.



You thought the Tazmo thing was a joke?


----------



## Liquidy (Jun 8, 2011)

you're getting all pissy cause im pointing out facts. canucks dominated the western conference, a conference that is far superior to the eastern and yet you think boston would have a chance against a healthy canucks team. lol

im making up excuses yea thats why other teams around the league are calling vancouver the next "dynasty" team. most players in the NHL want to play in vancouver its by far the best management group. 

vancouver is going to be the next detriot.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 8, 2011)

Jove said:


> You thought the Tazmo thing was a joke?



What does that have to do with it? Not sure what you're even saying here.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 8, 2011)

Liquidy said:


> vancouver is going to be the next detriot.



I don't think any team can match the 15-20 year domination of the Redwings since the early 90's.

only now have they began to slow down, since last year that is.

yet they're still decent.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 8, 2011)

Can we please keep this on topic?  It's strayed quite a bit over the last page.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jun 8, 2011)

I wanna show you guys the jersey's that I have.

*Spoiler*: _My Bruins Jerseys_ 





I was at my family's house watching the game with my dad.



Forgive me for saying this, but I was angry the time time I snapped that shot, it's taken after the Horton injury.

You can share you're jerseys if you want, if you don't want to, that's fine.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice threads. And the symmetry... the old guard and the new guard.

I don't actually have a jersey, but, believe it or not, I've still got an old Bill Guerin #13 shirt-jersey from that year he played with the B's.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 8, 2011)

those are some sweet jerseys


I only have a newish Zubov one.   I want to get a Benn one from my birthday


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 8, 2011)

Game starting, get hype.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 8, 2011)

Man, this game is excellent thus far. So many quality scoring chances.

Great pass.


----------



## nanni (Jun 8, 2011)

It kinda looks like Tomas always smile after every save. 

That annoyed me when they were against Montreal.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 8, 2011)

4-0


Luongo has allowed 12 goals in 2 games


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 8, 2011)

Bruins have just totally dominated this game. I can't believe Thomas has 26 saves. He hasn't been tested since the 1st. Seems like 2/3rds of this game has been in Vancouver's zone.


----------



## Mael (Jun 8, 2011)

Man, those Vancouver injuries are REALLY giving Boston an unfair edge.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 8, 2011)

Stay free Vancouver.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 8, 2011)

wow....what a hipcheck by Marchand on Sedin

Thomas and Burrows going at it


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 8, 2011)

Thomas with some old school goaltending to finish it out.


----------



## Mael (Jun 8, 2011)

I have no idea what has happened to the Canucks these past two games.  They just let themselves be curbstomped.

Was it because of those injuries?


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 8, 2011)

Prince of Pop ish pleased


----------



## Jade (Jun 8, 2011)

Thomas


----------



## Liquidy (Jun 9, 2011)

same thing happened against chicago except they did it at home. lost 7-1 and 5-0 in games 3 and 4. really nothing new.

thomas isnt playing that great he's just outplaying luongo. hasnt made any game savers really


----------



## Aya~ (Jun 9, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> 4-0
> 
> 
> Luongo has allowed 12 goals in 2 games



 i just say he is in a zombie mode, not knowing what hes doing 


ooor just being generous


----------



## Mael (Jun 9, 2011)

Liquidy said:


> same thing happened against chicago except they did it at home. lost 7-1 and 5-0 in games 3 and 4. really nothing new.
> 
> thomas isnt playing that great he's just outplaying luongo. hasnt made any game savers really



God you are so full of shit.  His .960+ rating pretty much destroys your argument and if you've actually paid attention, you'll see he's killed potential game-changers from Vancouver throughout the games.

And FYI, mayhap it'd be nice to recall the Montreal situation if you want to draw flashbacks.  God, you're such a homer.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 9, 2011)

winner of game 5 wins Stanley Cup.

I'm 95% sure of this, can feel it.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jun 9, 2011)

They're doing Cam Neely (physical) style on the Canucks and they keep breaking their sticks too. I don't like saying this but Luongo is slipping.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 9, 2011)

should Schneider start game 5?

If I was the coach, I'd be strongly considering it.


----------



## Mael (Jun 9, 2011)

b0rt said:


> should Schneider start game 5?
> 
> If I was the coach, I'd be strongly considering it.



Make Lou play the 1st period and gauge it from there.

Of course, he's on par with Thomas what with Tim not really making any game-changing saves amirite Liquidy?


----------



## b0rt (Jun 9, 2011)

lmao!!

Luongo is just too inconsistent. Thomas wins the Conn Smythe easily if the Bruins win the cup or even get to game 7.


----------



## Liquidy (Jun 9, 2011)

the shots thomas are stopping are from the outside not even scoring chances. the canucks have made him look good the last 2 games. how am i being a homer by stating facts lol. god you're such an idiot


----------



## Mael (Jun 9, 2011)

Liquidy said:


> the shots thomas are stopping are from the outside not even scoring chances. the canucks have made him look good the last 2 games. how am i being a homer by stating facts lol. god you're such an idiot



Do you even watch the games?  Do you?  There's a reason he's marked as a star almost every game.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 9, 2011)

You two are getting salty again. Don't get any saltier than this.


----------



## Mael (Jun 9, 2011)

Jove said:


> You two are getting salty again. Don't get any saltier than this.



Sorry but when someone refuses to acknowledge Tim Thomas pretty much doing everything to shut down Vancouver, the blind ignorance cannot be simply passed to the side.


----------



## Aya~ (Jun 9, 2011)

if not for thomas canucks wins by default

no wonder you guys worship him that much it gets even funny


----------



## Mael (Jun 9, 2011)

Aya~ said:


> if not for thomas canucks wins by default
> 
> no wonder you guys worship him that much it gets even funny



Right, because a 12-1 margin for two games is ALL Thomas.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 9, 2011)

Mael said:


> Sorry but when someone refuses to acknowledge Tim Thomas pretty much doing everything to shut down Vancouver, the blind ignorance cannot be simply passed to the side.



No, it's good. I mean that you guys are right at the cusp, but what you're doing now is fine as long as I'm around. In the end, it's minor insults and on-topic debate. 

This series has experienced it's sea change. Let Liquidy fight the current all he wants. 


And how brilliant was it that they scored 8 goals on Cam Neely night and 4 goals with Bobby Orr waving the flag to start the night?


----------



## Mael (Jun 9, 2011)

Jove said:


> No, it's good. I mean that you guys are right at the cusp, but what you're doing now is fine as long as I'm around. In the end, it's minor insults and on-topic debate.
> 
> This series has experienced it's sea change. Let Liquidy fight the current all he wants.
> 
> ...



Like I said man, 12-1 margin in TWO GAMES.


----------



## Liquidy (Jun 9, 2011)

Mael said:


> Like I said man, 12-1 margin in TWO GAMES.



same margin happened against chicago in games 4 and 5 (home game). and yea i've been watching the games actually ive watched all the teams plays. i bet the only western conference games u watched were the ones that started at 10am. 

and honestly crawford (the chicago goaltender; im sure u didnt know that lolol) scared me that guy was playing possessed. the canucks arent even getting scoring chances, they haven't played good at all and luongo hasnt be there to bail them out these last 2 games.

this is exactly how every series has gone canucks play good at the start and then trail off and then play good again.. why they do that i dont know your guess is as good as mine. they did it against chicago, and san jose, luongo just stole games thats why the sharks lost in 5, and now against boston.

the only difference being now they have a mountain full of injuries and its showing.


----------



## Aiku (Jun 9, 2011)

Luongo, what have you been doing these past two games? 

Bring in Cory Schneider.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 10, 2011)

Aiku said:


> Luongo, what have you been doing these past two games?
> 
> Bring in Cory Schneider.



It's not just his fault. The entire team is playing like shite. When he's on he's on, but even if he's on he can't win the game alone.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 10, 2011)

Isolating Sedins(2 shots each last game), + Tim Thomas acrobatics.

That being said, Luongo isn't looking very good in Boston, only at home.


----------



## Mael (Jun 10, 2011)

My friend Tayt in Vancouver (Canucks Fan) said:
			
		

> What time is it in Boston?
> Twelve past Luongo.



Burn.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 10, 2011)

I bet ya Vancouver can win if they start Schneider but then lose game 6 and then Luongo probably be in net for the game 7 and let in another 5 goals. 

thats what my crystal balls tellin me.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jun 10, 2011)

Jove said:


> And how brilliant was it that they scored 8 goals on Cam Neely night and 4 goals with Bobby Orr waving the flag to start the night?



Yeah the Neely night to me seems like an easy win for the Bruins and Orr waving a Horton flag giving Thomas his 3 shutout of the playoffs. They may've lost Horton, but the team is still strong, I always say we need Shawn Thornton back and we did after after that hit, Seguin came back to help and take Hortons place which gives the Bruins a huge advantage over the Canucks.



b0rt said:


> lmao!!
> 
> Luongo is just too inconsistent. Thomas wins the Conn Smythe easily if the Bruins win the cup or even get to game 7.



Yeah I can tell Thomas is Playoff MVP worthy, but I doubt for Game 7, I strongly can tell the Bruins are gonna win 2 more games.



Law said:


> Isolating Sedins(2 shots each last game), + Tim Thomas acrobatics.
> 
> That being said, Luongo isn't looking very good in Boston, only at home.



That's because I can tell he's slipping.



b0rt said:


> I bet ya Vancouver can win if they start Schneider but then lose game 6 and then Luongo probably be in net for the game 7 and let in another 5 goals.
> 
> thats what my crystal balls tellin me.



I strongly doubt that, remember back in Tampa Bay when Roloson struggles and they put Mike Smith in? Then the next game that never matter, because Smith didn't help at all, I'm sure if Schneider goes on net, it's gonna be deja vu.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2011)

Vancouver better not drop the soap tonight.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jun 10, 2011)

LAW!!! I know you're giving neg reps. You dumb fk, if I catch you giving me neg reps. again I'm gonna shove my fingers down your throat. That's a warning, you better cut it out right you bastard!


----------



## hoffmaestro (Jun 10, 2011)

Vancouver play hockey that made my mouth water this season and now they finish it so badly? Come on, Canucks!


----------



## Mael (Jun 10, 2011)

Prince of Pop said:


> LAW!!! I know you're giving neg reps. You dumb fk, if I catch you giving me neg reps. again I'm gonna shove my fingers down your throat. That's a warning, you better cut it out right you bastard!



Stop it or I'm reporting you.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 10, 2011)

Prince of Pop said:


> LAW!!! I know you're giving neg reps. You dumb fk, if I catch you giving me neg reps. again I'm gonna shove my fingers down your throat. That's a warning, you better cut it out right you bastard!



Come at me.

You get negged when you deserve it. Luckily for you, I can't neg you as often as you deserve it.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 10, 2011)

what are the Canucks fans yelling?       something sucks?


----------



## Mael (Jun 10, 2011)

Another close one...but damn man. 

Oh well...comin' back to Boston.  Things getting big time again.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 10, 2011)

One more game to go! 

Prince of Pop was right about one thing, there will not be a game 7, because the Canucks are gonna win Game 6


----------



## Mael (Jun 10, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> One more game to go!
> 
> Prince of Pop was right about one thing, there will not be a game 7, because the Canucks are gonna win Game 6



Seeing your track record in Boston, your confidence is admirable but foolish.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 10, 2011)

Bring in Ray Bourque.    score his old number of 7 goals


----------



## Tiger (Jun 10, 2011)

It'd be a little sad if each team simply won at home.

Vancouver has beaten Boston three times, all by one goal. Boston destroyed Vancouver in two games.

If you put all the stats together for totals and didn't know how the series was settled at...you'd think Boston had already won the cup.

Vancouver needs to show a lot more if they want to have a chance to win in 6.


----------



## Aya~ (Jun 11, 2011)

Law said:


> It'd be a little sad if each team simply won at home.
> 
> *Vancouver has beaten Boston three times, all by one goal. Boston destroyed Vancouver in two games.*
> 
> ...



easy wins, van played like shit those games

now gotta win game 6


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank God the Cup isn't awarded based on stats 

The series is like a microcosm of Luongo's career. Up and down, up and down...and hopefully this most recent up stays up just one more game. That's the thing about him, though...everyone thinks he's out, that he's done, and then he comes up huge again. Not everyone can recover from humiliation like that, I think that's a big trait that gets overlooked.

That's the thing, Boston...they can get confident that they got 2 blow-out wins, but the fact is they also only scored 2 goals in the other three games and they got their asses shut out twice. Sorry, you can't carry goals over 

Goals have come at a premium for Vancouver obviously, but red-hot goaltending is something they dealt with in both Chicago and Nashville. Scoring's tough as hell but you've just got to allow one less than you score.

The tide turned the one way in Game 3 and Game 5 made it look like it's turning the other way but who knows. I think their performance in Game 6 will be better than what they did in Games 3 and 4 (as if it could be much worse) but it's going to be a toughie.



Prince of Pop said:


> That's because I can tell he's slipping.


Slipped right into a shutout


----------



## b0rt (Jun 11, 2011)

now Boston can't win the cup at home.

Vancouver could win the cup in Boston. gotta admit I never like seeing any team in any sport win the championship on the road.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jun 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]M-WQx2N1aXA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aiku (Jun 11, 2011)

One more game and the Stanley Cup is ours! 

Come on, Canucks! You can win this!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 11, 2011)

Canada's objective journalism tries to apotheosize the Canucks, but accidentally make the Bruins look magnificent.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 11, 2011)

I love reading comments by Bruins fans on Hockey forums. They come across as bunch of whiny babies. They completely ignore any classless things they do, especially when they start shit and then cry about the other team. 



It's quite fun reading their tears.


----------



## Mael (Jun 11, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> I love reading comments by Bruins fans on Hockey forums. They come across as bunch of whiny babies. They completely ignore any classless things they do, especially when they start shit and then cry about the other team.
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite fun reading their tears.



Wow dude...I was just about to say the same when I read the Boston Herald commentary from outsiders. 

Then again, even you cannot deny that Burrows has been dirty to Thomas.

Tell you what though, if Game 6 is another stomping, I wanna see your reaction.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 11, 2011)

Mael said:


> Wow dude...I was just about to say the same when I read the Boston Herald commentary from outsiders.
> 
> Then again, even you cannot deny that Burrows has been dirty to Thomas.
> 
> Tell you what though, if Game 6 is another stomping, I wanna see your reaction.



I'm not really super serious about my comments, I'm just poking fun at the opposition, I don't expect Canucks to win in Boston, but if they do, I can imagine the tears from Bruins fans as they watch Canucks celebrate their Cup win on their ice. 

Just like if Bruins win the possible Game 7, Canucks fan tears will be delicious for you guys. 

My point was, sure Canucks do some questionable things, but when Bruins do it, a lot of Bruins fans refuse to acknowledge such a thing.

Rome's hit on Horton for example was bad, he deserved the suspension, but explain to me logically why Ryder didn't get even a penalty on his hit on Jones? Chara didn't get suspended for his late hit (oh surprise, just like how Rome's hit was late?) on Pacioretty?  

My point is, Bruins fans cry and rage when other teams do exactly the same shit they do, even when the Bruins start shit. Yet their team are angels and none of the shit they do warrants any sort of discipline at all. 



PS -  Lapierre was a lil' bitch last night when Chara tapped him with his stick, I was :rofl 

Then he scored on you. 

Oh yea, Like my new avatar? I'm a true Bruins fan now!


----------



## Mael (Jun 11, 2011)

I see your sig, sonny.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 11, 2011)

Tee hee


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jun 12, 2011)

Mael said:


> Tell you what though, if Game 6 is another stomping, I wanna see your reaction.



I know what my reaction would be - now the Canucks get to win the Cup on home ice 

I wouldn't count on a stomping. Vancouver handed Chicago two shitty games and they've done Boston the same courtesy. I wouldn't count on another one


----------



## Mael (Jun 12, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> I know what my reaction would be - now the Canucks get to win the Cup on home ice
> 
> I wouldn't count on a stomping. Vancouver handed Chicago two shitty games and they've done Boston the same courtesy. I wouldn't count on another one



Ah, like you've done *US* a favor. 

We're not Chicago, mah boi.


----------



## Aya~ (Jun 13, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> I know what my reaction would be - now the Canucks get to win the Cup on home ice



man i feel the crowds from now

me wants!

@scot thats natural, bruins r angels ya know...


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 13, 2011)

man I cant wait for tonight.   I expect tons of goals this time.   no more boring 1-0 wins  >>

I want OT and game 7.   now thats fun to watch

seems the Stars will name their AHL coach as their head coach by the end of the week.   he looks to be the top canidate.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 13, 2011)

Hahaha, oh wow. Does Luongo even get paid for this game?


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 13, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> man I cant wait for tonight.   I expect tons of goals this time.   no more boring 1-0 wins  >>
> 
> I want OT and game 7.   now thats fun to watch
> 
> seems the Stars will name their AHL coach as their head coach by the end of the week.   he looks to be the top canidate.



It would seem Ference just answered your prayers.


----------



## Lindsay (Jun 13, 2011)

I just flipped it onto the game and it is 4-0 Boston


----------



## Aya~ (Jun 13, 2011)

i dont even want to watch further T_T


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 13, 2011)

Aya~ said:


> i dont even want to watch further T_T



This isn't game 7, so hope isn't lost yet for the Canucks.


----------



## Aya~ (Jun 13, 2011)

true that but every time i hear saved by thomas and im like omg i want to stab him on the leg so badly and injure him :\

was hoping somewhat kinda slightly so for the canucks to win in boston for a change

don cherry is the best that happened to this game so far lol


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 13, 2011)

Aya~ said:


> true that but every time i hear saved by thomas and im like omg i want to stab him on the leg so badly and injure him :\



I wouldn't be surprised if a Canuck tried by the 3rd.


----------



## Liquidy (Jun 13, 2011)

canucks with 1 line now. stanley cup is going to depend on luongo


----------



## Mael (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey Roberto, learn to keep your mouth shut about Timmy.


----------



## Liquidy (Jun 13, 2011)

hey mael learn to keep your pants on


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 13, 2011)

This series is so weird, oh well on to Game 7. Canucks I swear to god...........


----------



## Jade (Jun 13, 2011)

Marchand 

Still ridiculous that the Canucks allow him to punch D.Sedin six times in the head.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 14, 2011)

Even as a B's fan I can't believe what a incorrigible bastard he is. But at least he's gritty, the anti-Lapierre.

It looks like Sedin is still waiting for the refs to step in and call something, and now he's missed his chance to retaliate (if he ever was going to).


----------



## Liquidy (Jun 14, 2011)

not going to bitch about reffing but what a joke.

things look bad for the canucks literally they got 1 line now. luongo will need to have the game of his life. were i betting on this game i would be putting money on bruins.


----------



## Aya~ (Jun 14, 2011)

luongo hopefully will believe in himself more on home ice

schneider becomes my potential second fav hockey player after luongo, whoever gets him wont be sorry

btw for how many years did bruins hire thomas?


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jun 14, 2011)

Mael said:


> Hey Roberto, learn to keep your mouth shut about Timmy.



HA! You tell em' Mael. That maybe his weakness, now his comments is through his head.



Aya~ said:


> luongo hopefully will believe in himself more on home ice
> 
> schneider becomes my potential second fav hockey player after luongo, whoever gets him wont be sorry
> 
> btw for how many years did bruins hire thomas?



Tim Thomas joined the Bruins since 2006, so it's been I think 5 years since he's been with the Bruins, but a few years before that, he played a few game with 3-1 and .907% record.

Well, this is it. Game 7.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 14, 2011)

Luongo didn't have a big enough breakfast that's for sure.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jun 14, 2011)

Since there's gonna be a Game 7, let's name our All-Stars, ones from Boston, ones from Vancouver and ones from the entire playoffs, just for fun.

*Boston Bruins All-Star Team*

*G-* Tim Thomas
*D-* Zdeno Chara
*D-* Andrew Ference
*LW-* Brad Marchand
*RW-* Nathan Horton
*C-* David Krejci

*Vancouver Canuck All-Star Team*

*G-* Roberto Luongo
*D-* Kevin Bieksa
*D-* Alexander Edler
*LW-* Daniel Sedin
*RW-* Alex Burrows
*C-* Henrik Sedin

*NHL Playoffs All-Star Team*

*G-* Tim Thomas, BOS
*D-* Zdeno Chara, BOS
*D-* Dan Boyle, SJ
*LW-* Daniel Sedin, VAN
*RW-* Nathan Horton, BOS
*C-* David Krejci, BOS


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jun 14, 2011)

Now the Canucks get to win the Cup on home ice


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 14, 2011)

Win or Lose, I hope Game 7 is an exciting close battle, where I have at least 30 heart attacks throughout. 

If Canucks win another 1-0 game, I'm gonna laugh at all the Bruins fans whine and complain that they don't take the total score at the end of the series to determine the winner. 

If Canucks lose, I'll just be glad I don't actually live in Vancouver, so I shouldn't be subject to riots. 

Either way there's only one more game left, no more hockey for a bit. 

Oh well, I can always play Eastside Hockey Manager.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jun 14, 2011)

Raymond is lying on the ice with a fractured vertebrae. Turns out he's out for ~4 months.

The Boston crowd chants "Flopper."


----------



## Mael (Jun 14, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Raymond is lying on the ice with a fractured vertebrae. Turns out he's out for ~4 months.
> 
> The Boston crowd chants "Flopper."



Gotta be honest with you, that hit/injury was rather strange.  Even I didn't know the extent.  I just thought his neck got all weird.  I mean if it was like that Rome hit, I'm sure the calling would be different.


----------



## Liquidy (Jun 14, 2011)

Mael said:


> Gotta be honest with you, that hit/injury was rather strange.  Even I didn't know the extent.  I just thought his neck got all weird.  I mean if it was like that Rome hit, I'm sure the calling would be different.



you mean clean?


----------



## Mael (Jun 14, 2011)

Liquidy said:


> you mean clean?



Oh wait, you're serious...let me laugh even harder.



If you mean the Rome hit, the leaping into Nathan Horton without the puck with his head turned, then it's as clean as an NYC sewer.


----------



## Liquidy (Jun 14, 2011)

first off i will state i also think the chara hit on pacioretty hit was clean as
well. you can bitch all you want but its the habs and the nhl's fault for having the stanchion there. 

rome's hit was a 2minute penalty at most, thats only because of the new rules of interference. it was NOT blind sided it was "late" and in previous years this would of been on highlight reels, still is, for being a huge clean hit. Horton WATCHED his pass; i know you've never played hockey before but for those of us that have the first thing you are taught is to never watched your pass. shoulder hits to the head aren't illegal and rome didnt jump or go out of his way or come across the ice he just stepped up and crushed horton head on. 

last series against sanjose rome was hit from behind and to the head and was out for the remainder of the series sanjose got a 5minute penalty and no suspensions on a blatant hide from behind.

hours before the hearing boston released that horton had a severe concussion just so rome would suspended for the rest of the series when horton does NOT have a severe concussion its mild at most. boston bitch about how montreal tried to get chara suspended by releasing false information on the pacioretty hit.. then do the exact same in the playoffs... 

you can tell which side the nhl/refs are on.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 14, 2011)

why does everyone who makes excuses about their teams bad performances always have to come back and point the blame at the ref??

blaming the ref is just a way of making excuses on why ur team isn't getting it done...

that goes for any sport too really.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jun 15, 2011)

Stop Liquidy.



Mael said:


> Gotta be honest with you, that hit/injury was rather strange.  Even I didn't know the extent.  I just thought his neck got all weird.  I mean if it was like that Rome hit, I'm sure the calling would be different.



They were chanting that when the trainer was checking on him though. He was obviously hurt, anyone could see that.

Then, when they're hauling him off the ice, the Boston crowd chants "Let's go Bruins" like they're proud that the guy is fucking injured.

I mean, I'm not really mad about the play or anything. Just the crowd response really, really pissed me off is all.


----------



## Aiku (Jun 15, 2011)

Mason Raymond didn't deserve this. 

When Horton got hurt and got his concussion, he was put on a stretcher. And when Raymond gets hurt and gets a fractured vertebrae in his back, he didn't get put on a stretcher. This is outrageous!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 15, 2011)

Good luck to both teams in game 7


----------



## Mael (Jun 15, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Stop Liquidy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I admit that was undignified.  Problem is, since 2004 when Alex Rodriguez tried to cheat slapping a ball out of a baseman's glove and subsequent attempts at injuries such as going after Tom Brady, Boston fans are more than apprehensive towards others trying to injure the players and even less merciful when the reverse happens.  Nathan Horton's hit I guess fueled that animosity.  It sucks too since I like Vancouver...even if there are a lot of Canadians that despise them.



Aiku said:


> Mason Raymond didn't deserve this.
> 
> When Horton got hurt and got his concussion, he was put on a stretcher. And when Raymond gets hurt and gets a fractured vertebrae in his back, he didn't get put on a stretcher. This is outrageous!



Well they didn't know that was the injury at the time.



Kuwabara99 said:


> Good luck to both teams in game 7



Likewise.  If the Canucks win, at least by buddy taytonclait (dA) will go bananas.


----------



## Liquidy (Jun 15, 2011)

> You'd have been better off investing in hockey than in the stock market.
> Ticket prices for tonight's Stanley Cup final are looking as frothy as dot-com shares before the tech bust, on today on auction and reseller sites for staggering amounts. On Stubhub.com, for example, tickets are being pitched for between $1,500, for a single, to $17,999.99 for two third-row seats on one of the blue lines.
> 
> Or, you can opt for a suite for almost $206,000 for Game 7 between the Vancouver Canucks and the Boston Bruins.
> ...



there's going to be riot


----------



## Mael (Jun 15, 2011)

TIEM 2B TRU FANZ!


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jun 15, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> Win or Lose, I hope Game 7 is an exciting close battle, where I have at least 30 heart attacks throughout.
> 
> If Canucks win another 1-0 game, I'm gonna laugh at all the Bruins fans whine and complain that they don't take the total score at the end of the series to determine the winner.
> 
> ...



Well if Vancouver wins, I'm done watching hockey for good, but I'm not gonna use a hissy fit over it, I'm done with it for a while, if you laugh at the Bruins fans including myself I'm gonna flip a huge "stone cold", not just on you, but to Canucks.

But if the Bruins win and if Vancouver starts riotting, that just proves they're just as a biggest whiners as Montreal.



Mael said:


> Gotta be honest with you, that hit/injury was rather strange.  Even I didn't know the extent.  I just thought his neck got all weird.  I mean if it was like that Rome hit, I'm sure the calling would be different.



I orginally thought he might've been a broken back or something.



Liquidy said:


> first off i will state i also think the chara hit on pacioretty hit was clean as
> well. you can bitch all you want but its the habs and the nhl's fault for having the stanchion there.
> 
> rome's hit was a 2minute penalty at most, thats only because of the new rules of interference. it was NOT blind sided it was "late" and in previous years this would of been on highlight reels, still is, for being a huge clean hit. Horton WATCHED his pass; i know you've never played hockey before but for those of us that have the first thing you are taught is to never watched your pass. shoulder hits to the head aren't illegal and rome didnt jump or go out of his way or come across the ice he just stepped up and crushed horton head on.
> ...



I agree with you on the Chara hit on Pacioretty is clean, I knew it was clean all along, but the fans in Montreal kept on whining and complaining about, they put that story into papers and media, they even drag their authorities into this for which they have no frickin' business about, the Pacioretty provoking Chara and the hit all because of Montreal have been demonizing me, but I'm glad they've been eliminated so they can cease all the whining. They just show themselves a biggest whiners they are and they call themselves 24 time Stanley Cup Champs? They're just fooling themselves.

Still the NHL makes the solution to the concussion problem a lot worst trust me. 



Liquidy said:


> there's going to be riot



If Vancouver riots, they're just a bunch of whiners.


----------



## Aya~ (Jun 15, 2011)

if i dont get heartattack while game 7 lasts then i never will 

if was religious wouldve been even praying lol, but since im not 



 go canucks go

the only thing i hope for IF just If the Canucks lose is it to be not blamed just on luongo, seeing how some people even think eventual lost might mean thats his last game for van makes me just sad


and gl boston, hopefully thomas shows some more signs of humanity that game and start doubting himself


----------



## b0rt (Jun 15, 2011)

I wanna see triple overtime in this game.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jun 15, 2011)

All I can do is pray.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 15, 2011)

I have no rooting interest in this one just wanna see a great game, if Canucks win they bring the cup back here to Canada....though I would much prefer if the Leafs were the ones who finally broke that drought but that doesn't look like it's gonna happen for a while


----------



## b0rt (Jun 15, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> I have no rooting interest in this one just wanna see a great game, if Canucks win they bring the cup back here to Canada....though I would much prefer if the Leafs were the ones who finally broke that drought but that doesn't look like it's gonna happen for a while



I predict the Leafs in the playoffs next year. especially since Reimer got re-newed for 3 more years.

I'm a Leafs fan and I can say there's a chance they could contend for a division title if all goes well that is.


----------



## Aiku (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm rooting for you, Canucks.


----------



## Mael (Jun 15, 2011)

All bets are off in one hour.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, let's all watch the game and come back here after it's over.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 15, 2011)

Butterflies picking up. This is going to be a brutal few hours.


On a side note: the restrictions in place in Boston tonight, especially closing down the Garden and not allowing a viewing audience in and around there, is bad karma. I blame them if things go awry.


----------



## Aiku (Jun 15, 2011)

MASON RAYMOND, YOU MADE IT TO THE GAME!!!


----------



## Tiger (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, at least we know it won't be 1-0 Vancouver again.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 15, 2011)

Another game where the refs are swallowing their whistles and the players are making sure they don't force the refs to cough them up?


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 15, 2011)

intense game so far



b0rt said:


> I predict the Leafs in the playoffs next year. especially since Reimer got re-newed for 3 more years.
> 
> I'm a Leafs fan and I can say there's a chance they could contend for a division title if all goes well that is.



I'm not gonna expect anything were still like the youngest team in the league as long as they keep improving and play like they did after the all-star break this year I'll be happy and if they make the playoffs it's gravy.


----------



## Aiku (Jun 15, 2011)

.....


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 15, 2011)

2-0 BRUINS!


----------



## Tiger (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh Lu...

Higgins and Kesler with 4 shots each so far.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 15, 2011)

HAHAHAHA SH goal


----------



## Tiger (Jun 15, 2011)

Luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Aiku (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't even want to watch anymore.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 15, 2011)

"UP 3-0 IN GAME 7 AGAINST PHILLY IN 2010"... you get out of my head! They avenged that! It doesn't matter tonight!


----------



## Sasuko (Jun 15, 2011)

I can't watch anymore. Fluke and sheer luck plus Luongo's inability to grab the puck. Made me sad.


----------



## Liquidy (Jun 15, 2011)

lol thats not even a goal nice job bettman im sure bostons owner will reward you with another 10 years as commissioner


----------



## Aiku (Jun 15, 2011)

That wasn't supposed to be a goal. WHAT IS THIS.


----------



## Sasuko (Jun 15, 2011)

"HEY, IT'S IN THE BACK OF THE NET! IT'S A GOAL!" Nevermind that Luongo was pushed along when he had the puck. Luongo, the goalie <<< Bruins' momentum.


----------



## Savior (Jun 15, 2011)

Gosh this is hillarious. Even though the series is even Boston has been the much better team......so not surprised.


----------



## Aya~ (Jun 15, 2011)

why did it exactly count, never seen shit like that


----------



## Liquidy (Jun 15, 2011)

reminds me of the brett hull goal. clearly not a good goal but ref wont call it back


----------



## b0rt (Jun 15, 2011)

he didn't push it in with his hand and no Vancouver player touched the puck prior to it crossing the line, Luongo just let it go past him someway, somehow.


----------



## Aiku (Jun 15, 2011)

BRING IN CORY SCHNEIDER. 

It might not do much now, but I don't want to see Luongo let us down even further.


----------



## Sasuko (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, somehow he just kinda let himself be pushed around. 

I'd rather see Schneider at this point, I agree. But the offence needs to push.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Aiku (Jun 15, 2011)

^

.....


----------



## Sasuko (Jun 15, 2011)

UGH. IT'S TRUE, SOMETIMES.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 15, 2011)

Calgary, gets to game 7 of the SCF...loses.
Edmonton, gets to game 7 of the SCF...loses.
Vancouver, gets to game 7 of the SCF...


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 15, 2011)

Thomas's wife is a MILF


----------



## Aiku (Jun 15, 2011)

Law said:


> Calgary, gets to game 7 of the SCF...loses.
> Edmonton, gets to game 7 of the SCF...loses.
> Vancouver, gets to game 7 of the SCF...



We were so close.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 15, 2011)

Law said:


> Calgary, gets to game 7 of the SCF...loses.
> Edmonton, gets to game 7 of the SCF...loses.
> Vancouver, gets to game 7 of the SCF...



Ottawa gets to game 6 of the SCF...loses
next year Montreal gets to game 7 of the SCF....loses
the year after Ottawa gets to game 7 of the SCF...loses
year after that Winnipeg gets to game 7 of the SCF...loses
2015 Leafs get to game 7 of the SCF.....and WIN


----------



## Tiger (Jun 15, 2011)

Dreams are strong with you, Newb.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 15, 2011)

Aaand a nail in the coffin.

When the shots are 36-20, but it's 0-4...that's not good.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Newbologist (Jun 15, 2011)

its ovah!!!!!


----------



## Aiku (Jun 15, 2011)

We're done. We came so far...only to have it end like this.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]5apEctKwiD8[/YOUTUBE]


_Great_ series. Compelling and fascinating.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jun 15, 2011)

*THE BOSTON BRUINS WINS THE STANLEY CUP!!!*


----------



## Aiku (Jun 15, 2011)

There's going to be another riot here in Vancouver. ...


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 15, 2011)

Great series, it was really good to watch.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh, Bettman... you'll just talk right over it like always.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 15, 2011)

one thing is a constant that no matter where Bettman goes he gets booed


----------



## Tiger (Jun 15, 2011)

The guy's a clown. The only people who wouldn't boo him are his direct investors...and even they would if they actually had a team they cheered for.


----------



## Jade (Jun 15, 2011)

So happy!!!!!! WOOOOO

Good series Vancouver.


----------



## Aiku (Jun 15, 2011)

Even though we lost, I'm still proud of you, Canucks. For making it this far.

You guys played a great series and worked hard to get here. I couldn't be more proud.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 15, 2011)

Aiku said:


> Even though we lost, I'm still proud of you, Canucks. For making it this far.
> 
> *You guys played a great series* and worked hard to get here. I couldn't be more proud.



...well, you worked hard to get here anyway.


----------



## Sasuko (Jun 15, 2011)

Great work, Boston. 

Canucks, tonight, you didn't put up a fight and Luongo did not perform/fucking choked. But Canucks, you went far and became western champions; you worked hard. 

Now, I'll just set my asshole neighbours' garbage bins on fire and burn some jerseys and CBC posters. How often do we get riots in Vancouver?


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 15, 2011)

Bos:23 goals
Van:8 goals

most lopsided 7 game SCF ever


----------



## Tiger (Jun 15, 2011)

-Mikoto- said:


> How often do we get riots in Vancouver?



Oh, about once every 17 years.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 15, 2011)

Grats Bruins. At the end of the day it's just a game, sucks Canucks didn't win. 

The only thing that is ridiculous is the fact Vancouver is rioting again, fucking tards make us all look bad.

Now, I'm gonna pay this season in NHL Eastside Hockey manager and win the Cup as Canucks. fffff!


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 15, 2011)

dumbasses rioting


----------



## Aiku (Jun 15, 2011)

Fist fights, throwing rocks at the big screen, exploding car and fire. 

Oh, Vancouver.


----------



## Mael (Jun 15, 2011)

I was in Newton watching this all go down.

Hey, Vancouver, great series.  I respect you guys.  Hopefully next year you will take it...or the year after that.  Great fucking series.


----------



## Sasuko (Jun 15, 2011)

Law said:


> Oh, about once every 17 years.



Last one when I was three...oohh. 

Ahh, green carpet from Rogers Arena is now burned and two cars damaged; one overturned and the other on fire. Tear gassed. Families scrambling onto 22 bus; hell any bus. Beer bottles thrown onto the screen. Fire crackers. Oh boy.

It isn't completely retarded to be angry...it's just saddening how everything turned out.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jun 15, 2011)

Well awesome game. Vancouver rioting, they're just a bunch of whiners. I'm gonna go shave my beard now.


----------



## Mael (Jun 15, 2011)

Liquidy said:


> lol thats not even a goal nice job bettman im sure bostons owner will reward you with another 10 years as commissioner



Dude you are such a fucking sore loser. 

It's people like you that make me give the finger to some Canucks fans.


----------



## IBU (Jun 15, 2011)

Good game by the Bruins.

It did not take very long for there to be rioting in Vancouver.


----------



## Mael (Jun 15, 2011)

Honestly, my pucker factor was at an all-time high, but God damn did Tim Thomas earn that Conn Smythe!


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 15, 2011)

Mael said:


> Dude you are such a fucking sore loser.
> 
> It's people like you that make me give the finger to some Canucks fans.



Man, at the end of the day, it's a fucking game, the players get paid more money in a year than most of us will ever see in our lives to play the game they love playing. 

I'm ashamed of the way the crowds in Vancouver are acting, and I'm sure they're embarrassing the fuck out the Canucks players with the way they're acting.



Mael said:


> Honestly, my pucker factor was at an all-time high, but God damn did Tim Thomas earn that Conn Smythe!



I agree, Thomas is amazing. I'm sure even if Canucks won, he would've deserved it.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you Boston :33


----------



## Sasuko (Jun 15, 2011)

Finally, arrests are made. 

Thomas is a beast.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 15, 2011)

>mfw I won Stanly Cup finals predictions


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 15, 2011)

OH GOD, TEAR GAS.


----------



## Mael (Jun 15, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> Man, at the end of the day, it's a fucking game, the players get paid more money in a year than most of us will ever see in our lives to play the game they love playing.
> 
> I'm ashamed of the way the crowds in Vancouver are acting, and I'm sure they're embarrassing the fuck out the Canucks players with the way they're acting.
> 
> I agree, Thomas is amazing. I'm sure even if Canucks won, he would've deserved it.



I like Vancouver.  I wanted Vancouver to win if Boston WASN'T in it.  It's a shame to see the Vancouver fans like that, because my good buddy is a fan and I'm sure he's not doing all that.  Maybe next year though.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 16, 2011)

Next year is the Leafs year 














I can dream can't I?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 16, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> Next year is the Leafs year
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As long as they don't choke in the finals. :33

--

Vancouver showing how classy it is, and such a terrible performance I'm done with this shit.


----------



## Sasuko (Jun 16, 2011)

Police mounted on horses are coming. 

I can't come home now. 

GO LEAFS!


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 16, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> As long as they don't choke in the finals. :33
> 
> --
> 
> Vancouver showing how classy it is, and such a terrible performance I'm done with this shit.



It's really pissing me off how these fucking people are acting. Hockey is about cheering your team and hoping they win, it's not about fucking damaging your own fucking city after you lose, who the fuck do they think pays for the damage? 

Has any other team rioted like this? I mean outside of Soccer hooligans?


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 16, 2011)

Boston 2004 after they beat the Yankees in the ALCS I think they used rubber bullets and the cops accidentally killed someone.


----------



## Mael (Jun 16, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> It's really pissing me off how these fucking people are acting. Hockey is about cheering your team and hoping they win, it's not about fucking damaging your own fucking city after you lose, who the fuck do they think pays for the damage?
> 
> Has any other team rioted like this? I mean outside of Soccer hooligans?



To be fair, Boston did go ballistic during the 2003 ALCS and 2004 World Series for the MLB.  A woman died too from a stray pepper bullet.


----------



## Aiku (Jun 16, 2011)

It's disappointing to see this happen. It's like a repeat of what happened in 1994.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 16, 2011)

hey at least you guys have made it to the finals twice in that span


----------



## Sasuko (Jun 16, 2011)

HORSES!    

I have to pay more taxes now.

Now, there's some girl stabbed. 

I'm officially stuck in the hotel.

Who do you guys think will be traded off from Vancouver/Boston?


----------



## Liquidy (Jun 16, 2011)

Mael said:


> Keep digging that grave, kiddo.
> 
> Tell me how they suck.  Tell me how the champs of 2011 suck.  Please.




regular season healthy
Daniel - Henrik - Burrows
Raymond - Kesler - Samuelsson
Higgins - Malhotra - Torres
Hansen - Lapierre - Oreskovich

Hamhuis - Bieksa
Edler - Ehrhoff
Salo - Rome (alberts, ballard)

playoffs vs boston

Daniel - Henrik - Burrows
Tambellini - Kesler - Higgins
Hansen - Lapierre - Torres
Glass - Malhotra - Oreskovich

Bieksa - Salo
Edler - Ehrhoff
Rome - Tanev 


not including injuries people were playing with.


play vancouver in the playoffs with no injuries are boston is getting swept.


----------



## Mael (Jun 16, 2011)

Cool...thanks for showing me a hypothetical.  That proves nothing.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 16, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> hey at least you guys have made it to the finals twice in that span



I could only imagine what it would be like here in Toronto if the Leafs were in the finals, win or lose there would be riots.


----------



## Sasuko (Jun 16, 2011)

Liquidy, Canucks lost. 

Unless you can turn time and smack Luongo or some other players to shape, you can't say anything that isn't considered butthurt. We're fucking losing downtown because some tards don't get it. The whole world is laughing at us.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jun 16, 2011)

Congratulations Bruins you deserved the win, Thomas you were getting the Conn Smythe win or lose but you earned it either way. 

The game was just a blur to me. 60 minutes of ripping my heart out a piece at a time. I don't want to throw blame around, just the Canucks ran out of answers, ran out of everything, and just didn't get it done. Bruins did a great job shutting them down too, reminded me a lot of how they shut down Tampa in Game 7 of last round.

It is one of those times where you sit back and wonder if you're ever going to see your team win. Now the 40-year clock rolls over to 41. To come all the way to Game 7 of the Stanley Cup Final and lose it again...gah. I'll be honest, it just hurts.

Anyway I'm still damn proud of my team no matter how it ended. They won the President's Trophy, they've quite possibly got the Hart Trophy winner for two years in a row, and they won just the franchise's third Western Championship. They accomplished a lot and have piled up more awards in the last two seasons then almost the entire history of the franchise, even if the Holy Grail still isn't among them.

As for the riots...glad I live outside the Vancouver metro area, lol. Here it's just a dead, depressing silence. Can't say I'm surprised sadly.

But again congrats to the Bruins and I'm glad that at least someone gets to shake off 40 years of futility.


----------



## Mael (Jun 16, 2011)

^Props to you man.

Hey...maybe 41 will be the lucky number.


----------



## Aiku (Jun 16, 2011)

Fire is everywhere around Hudson Bay.

London Drugs is being robbed. People are breaking the doors and windows. They're walking right in and stealing and destroying the place.


----------



## Sasuko (Jun 16, 2011)

Tamara asks, "Why is he holding a fire extinguisher?"

Uh, The Bay building is on fire from a bmw and another car. 

MK, Coach and most of PC are destroyed and looted. The police needs to fire some shots to move these people because their push-pull riot squad isn't going anywhere. 

Thomas for MVP.


----------



## Jade (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice to hear about fatalities 

Was the VCPD prepared for this at all?


----------



## Sasuko (Jun 16, 2011)

They kept saying, "We've got a plan. We're executing it now. We're so prepared." 

Two hours later. 

"We didn't expect this." 

"I can't confirm any fatalities. I can't confirm stats." 

"We need to get this under control."

EDIT: Boston fan killed.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 16, 2011)

Congratulations Bruins, and Tim Thomas. 

Much deserved win.


----------



## Aiku (Jun 16, 2011)

Nine people stabbed.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jun 16, 2011)

Aurora said:


> Nice to hear about fatalities
> 
> Was the VCPD prepared for this at all?



There were riot squads in place. I forget the number but I think they spent around a million dollars on security for the Final.

There were 100,000 people crammed into the streets for the game so I guess unruliness is to be expected but this is absolutely ricockulous. 

Here's pictures if you haven't seen them.


-Mikoto- said:


> Who do you guys think will be traded off from Vancouver/Boston?



Can't say anything for Boston, but Vancouver will lose one or two of Ehrhoff, Bieksa, and Salo. They're up for contracts in the offseason and for cap reasons they can't keep all of them. So defense will take a hit, but Tanev is developing very nicely so if he has a good year that can be covered.

Lapierre's probably gone too, since he was a deadline rental, and they may try to keep Higgins but again cap. But I'm glad the team doesn't have to be completely gutted the way Chicago was last season.

Because of the cap situation and the level of success it will be more about just trying to keep as much of the team together as possible rather than any real trades.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 16, 2011)

-Mikoto- said:


> EDIT: Boston fan killed.



Fuck you Vancouver. Seriously. Burn some cars, loot some stores...riot like normal people.

What a fuckin disgrace.

Pretty soon, game 7 of any year will be held in a neutral location between cities and home-ice advantage will be out the window.

9 people stabbed and counting. May as well just turn it into an all-out war now. Go for records.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh my God. Seriously?

Augh why must they do this.



Law said:


> Pretty soon, game 7 of any year will be held in a neutral location between cities and home-ice advantage will be out the window.


Sad part is that probably wouldn't make a difference. I mean, these aren't fans who went to the game, they're ones who crammed into the street, so as long as it's _on TV_ they're going nuts.

I thought this city was ready to win a Cup but boy was I wrong.


----------



## Sasuko (Jun 16, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Can't say anything for Boston, but Vancouver will lose one or two of Ehrhoff, Bieksa, and Salo. They're up for contracts in the offseason and for cap reasons they can't keep all of them. So defense will take a hit, but Tanev is developing very nicely so if he has a good year that can be covered.
> 
> Lapierre's probably gone too, since he was a deadline rental, and they may try to keep Higgins but again cap. But I'm glad the team doesn't have to be completely gutted the way Chicago was last season.
> 
> Because of the cap situation and the level of success it will be more about just trying to keep as much of the team together as possible rather than any real trades.



Maybe shoot down Luongo's 10 million because of his lacklustre performance to keep more defence players. Although, I don't think it would be possible. 



Law said:


> Fuck you Vancouver. Seriously. Burn some cars, loot some stores...riot like normal people.
> 
> What a fuckin disgrace.



It hasn't been confirmed but Twitter is going off.

EDIT: Yes, aim for the records.  

I'm on a lockdown procedure. They do this because of booze, disappointment, youth and more booze.


----------



## Jade (Jun 16, 2011)

Something out of a GTA game currently.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 16, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Congratulations Bruins you deserved the win, Thomas you were getting the Conn Smythe win or lose but you earned it either way.
> 
> The game was just a blur to me. 60 minutes of ripping my heart out a piece at a time. I don't want to throw blame around, just the Canucks ran out of answers, ran out of everything, and just didn't get it done. Bruins did a great job shutting them down too, reminded me a lot of how they shut down Tampa in Game 7 of last round.
> 
> ...



I agree with everything you said, it was sad to see them come up short, but in the end I'm glad it was Canucks vs Bruins with two teams with fans as passionate as they are, and not something like Atlanta vs Phoenix. 

I'm not gonna be all butthurt like Liquidy and the rioters and such. 

I was just watching the news, and apparently one of the Sedins said what's happening in Van is terrible. 

It's saddening to know that any Bruins fans that were at the game and/or out and about in Vancouver are quite honestly and seriously in mortal danger. It's very sad. 

Not sure if this is real, but I suspect it is 

I don't know what happened here, but I was reading the Bruins board over on HFBoards, and apparently a Bruins fan was jumped and here's a picture of him laying on the ground out cold 

It's pathetic. I remember when I was on the mainland in Van for the Olympics walking around soaking in the festivities before I went to the Hockey game I went to, and my mom was talking to an American on the sky train and he was saying how he was being harassed.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 16, 2011)

Vancouver will be under a shadow because of this for years.

And also...

"Come sign with Vancouver. It's a strong team, but if you lose...people may die as a result."

Edmonton and Winnipeg are looking pretty darn good at the moment.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 16, 2011)

Law said:


> Vancouver will be under a shadow because of this for years.
> 
> And also...
> 
> ...



I've never been so embarrassed to be a fan of something.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jun 16, 2011)

Law said:


> "Come sign with Vancouver. It's a strong team, but if you lose...people may die as a result."



And people wonder why the team had trouble producing offense.

_They were literally playing in a life or death situation._


----------



## Sasuko (Jun 16, 2011)

When you're stuck in a hotel, everywhere looks good.

"Vancouver? Yeah, Washington. "


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 16, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> And people wonder why the team had trouble producing offense.
> 
> _They were literally playing in a life or death situation._



Yeah, this is freakin' ridiculous. I'm afraid of the Canucks making it to the finals ever again, I hope Bruins fans make it out alive. 

What should have been a celebration for any Bruins fans at the game, has literally turned into possibly the worst night of their life and quite possibly the last night of their life, which is fucking sad.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 16, 2011)

Flashbang grenade to the balls:

GODLIEST COMMENTARY IN THE HISTORY OF OUR SPORT!


----------



## Vasp (Jun 16, 2011)

Just to clarify, none of the Canadian news stations are confirming numbers on injuries, stabbings or deaths. Obviously there have been injuries, but there hasn't been a confirmed death as of yet.

All in all, great game by Boston, embarrassing response by Vancouver. Both the team, and the city.

Edit: I should clarify. Embarrassing acts by few that tarnish the image of the whole city.


----------



## Jade (Jun 16, 2011)

It was ALOT more than few that tarnished the image of the city. People just lollygagging around aren't really helping things either.


----------



## Vasp (Jun 16, 2011)

Well yeah, it was around a thousand or 2 people hanging around and doing stupid shit. But considering that there was well over 100,000 people there, and 4 million+ that live in the Vancouver region, the vast majority sitting at home thinking how disgraceful everything they saw on TV was, I think it's safe to toss out few in comparison to the whole.

Edit: I say a couple thousand, but again, that's not an exact number. Who knows how many people actually were rioting and looting. But compared to the actual amounts of fans and patrons of the city, it was just a small few


----------



## Aya~ (Jun 16, 2011)

Mael said:


> Dude you are such a fucking sore loser.
> 
> It's people like you that make me give the finger to some Canucks fans.


um? if the canucks scored same questionable goal as the bruins did  im sure you would  react  pretty much the same way what's that hate for?  you are doing the exactly same you are ragging against...


thomas doesn't deserve the smythe, his attitude is unacceptable, he looks like a complete douche in my eyes now and im sure im not the only one;chara pissed me off too with all the drama whoring, but whatever

expected more of the game but atleast the first period was satisfying. 

good series and i enjoyed alot 

there would have been riots anywhere, example if boston lost game 6 would have been the same there, it was expected and shit like that always happens theres no need to put needless meanings into and call anywho whiners or whatsoever, chill people


----------



## Liquidy (Jun 16, 2011)

Law said:


> Vancouver will be under a shadow because of this for years.
> 
> And also...
> 
> ...



nah sorry edmonton still sucks


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 16, 2011)

Congrats to the Bruins!



cant wait till next season when my Stars will make the playoffs again finally


----------



## Aya~ (Jun 16, 2011)

i want some crosby enjoyment next year


----------



## Tiger (Jun 16, 2011)

Aya~ said:


> um? if the canucks scored same questionable goal as the bruins did  im sure you would  react  pretty much the same way what's that hate for?  you are doing the exactly same you are ragging against...



No, because his team would still have won the game...so he wouldn't care.




> thomas doesn't deserve the smythe, his attitude is unacceptable, he looks like a complete douche in my eyes now and im sure im not the only one;chara pissed me off too with all the drama whoring, but whatever
> 
> expected more of the game but atleast the first period was satisfying.
> 
> good series and i enjoyed alot



Tim Thomas, David Krejci, Alex Burrows and Ryan Kesler. Those would be my 4 candidates.

Tim Thomas though, was a no-brainer. I was cheering for Vancouver, but even if Vancouver won the Cup...I still would have given the Conn Smythe to Tim Thomas. Don't get bitter on him now, he was the best player these entire playoffs.



> there would have been riots anywhere, example if boston lost game 6 would have been the same there, it was expected and shit like that always happens theres no need to put needless meanings into and call anywho whiners or whatsoever, chill people



You're dead wrong. Normally, cities don't riot when their teams lose. Calgary, Toronto, Edmonton - all Canadian teams who lost in the Finals and did not riot. Boston would not have rioted, stop trying to pretend it isn't shameful TO BE CANADIAN right now. Give your damn head a shake, you blind girl.



Liquidy said:


> nah sorry edmonton still sucks



That may be true, but compared to Vancouver right now - we look better to prospective free agents. Winnipeg too.

I was gonna go off a little on you about respect and humiliation, but you probably aren't old enough to understand how embarrassed the rest of us are for Vancouver and our country.


----------



## Aya~ (Jun 16, 2011)

> You're dead wrong. Normally, cities don't riot when their teams lose. Calgary, Toronto, Edmonton - all Canadian teams who lost in the Finals and did not riot. Boston would not have rioted, stop trying to pretend it isn't shameful TO BE CANADIAN right now. Give your damn head a shake, you blind girl.



im not blind, and the way the game went was pretty much clear there will be riots, i dont know why everyone acts like oh we are better we would have  never done it when it happens all the time specially after important games like this


i dont get bitter on thomas, he just needs to act properly if wants some respect of the entire hockey fanbase.

why would it be shamefull being canadian? i am not responsible of the crazed fan actions, there are dickheads everywhere, its not a canadian priority.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 16, 2011)

Aya~ said:


> im not blind, and the way the game went was pretty much clear there will be riots, i dont know why everyone acts like oh we are better we would have  never done it *when it happens all the time* specially after important games like this



No.

It fucking doesn't.

And the fact you think so, makes your first three words a lie. The fact that you actually have it in your brain that _"the way the game went was pretty much clear there will be riots"_ is really sad and indicative of how shitty your city must be that you just knew there would be riots.

Stop saying it always happens. Stop saying it's not a big deal. Stop saying every city does it. Stop embarrassing yourself further.


----------



## Aya~ (Jun 16, 2011)

how am i embarasing myself i never riot ...

im not interested in discussing this further with you


----------



## Liquidy (Jun 16, 2011)

Law said:


> You're dead wrong. Normally, cities don't riot when their teams lose. Calgary, Toronto, Edmonton - all Canadian teams who lost in the Finals and did not riot. Boston would not have rioted, stop trying to pretend it isn't shameful TO BE CANADIAN right now. Give your damn head a shake, you blind girl.



it's not shameful to be a canadian right now, it is however shameful to admit you're an oilers fan! LOL





Law said:


> That may be true, but compared to Vancouver right now - we look better to prospective free agents. Winnipeg too.



no you don't. no one wants to live in edmonton or play for edmonton even when you throw them contracts that are ludicrous, sucks to be an edmonton fan. still rocks to be a canuck fan will look forward to winning the cup in the finals next year. who knows maybe you guys might sign a 4th liner come july 1st, dont get your hopes up though. LOL



Law said:


> I was gonna go off a little on you about respect and humiliation, but you probably aren't old enough to understand how embarrassed the rest of us are for Vancouver and our country.



humiliation you mean like coming last in the nhl 2 years in a row?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 16, 2011)

Law said:


> No.
> 
> It fucking doesn't.
> 
> ...



I agree with everything you've said. I don't live in Vancouver, but I knew there was going to be riots at the end of the game. The same shit happened in 1994, I'm sure a lot of people living in Van saw this as the perfect opportunity to recreate what happened in 1994. 

The rioters aren't true hockey fans, they are a disgrace to the real hockey fans. 

I knew before the game started that Tim Thomas deserved the Conn Smythe, win or lose. Grats to him, and the Bruins.

I won't stop cheering the Canucks, but I'm not about to get butthurt when they lose.


----------



## Mael (Jun 16, 2011)

Aya~ said:


> um? if the canucks scored same questionable goal as the bruins did  im sure you would  react  pretty much the same way what's that hate for?  you are doing the exactly same you are ragging against...
> 
> 
> thomas doesn't deserve the smythe, his attitude is unacceptable, he looks like a complete douche in my eyes now and im sure im not the only one;chara pissed me off too with all the drama whoring, but whatever
> ...





Aya~ said:


> im not blind, and the way the game went was pretty much clear there will be riots, i dont know why everyone acts like oh we are better we would have  never done it when it happens all the time specially after important games like this
> 
> 
> i dont get bitter on thomas, he just needs to act properly if wants some respect of the entire hockey fanbase.
> ...




Please indulge me how Thomas is undeserving of praise and how he has a poor attitude.  PLEASE, oh wise sage, fucking indulge me.


----------



## Liquidy (Jun 16, 2011)

Law said:


> No.
> 
> It fucking doesn't.
> 
> ...




funny last i checked vancouver was one of the best places to live in the world.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 16, 2011)

Mael said:


> Please indulge me how Thomas is undeserving of praise and how he has a poor attitude.  PLEASE, oh wise sage, fucking indulge me.



Timmy Thomas is awesome and deserves all the praise he gets. 

Now that the series is over, my "hate" for the Bruins is gone. It's fun to get into it and "hate" on the other team and their fans, but I'm never serious about it, it's the way you're supposed to enjoy the SCF. 

Liquidy is getting on my nerves, attacking people because their team does poorly is pathetic, people should be able to cheer for whoever they want without being attacked about it.


----------



## Liquidy (Jun 16, 2011)

Mael said:


> Whoop dee doo.
> 
> When you're claiming Bettmann is in the coffers of the Boston Bruins, how the fuck is that relevant in any way, shape, or form?



it was relevant to referring of the series.


----------



## Mael (Jun 16, 2011)

Liquidy said:


> it was relevant to referring of the series



No, it wasn't.  Evidence plox.

I beg to differ.



Aya~ said:


> excuse me? i can not have an oppinion over a certain player's attitude?



WITHOUT PROPER ARGUMENT...


----------



## Liquidy (Jun 16, 2011)

Mael said:


> No, it wasn't.  Evidence plox.
> 
> I beg to differ.
> 
> ...



evidence is in the facts. boston got favoured heavily.

she's all yours. what u think is of no concern to me


----------



## Aya~ (Jun 16, 2011)

Mael said:


> WITHOUT PROPER ARGUMENT...


whats there to argue about we all saw his behaviour, unless we are blind

he is good but that doesnt give him right to act like a douchebag, and you go there now telling me how im sad for pointing it out

we have different oppinions and favor different players, do i go around saying omg thomas blows wtf11!1 whatsoever? no i dont and never will..whats your problem or you just argue for the sake of it?

and mael...dont coment over something you know nothing about, mind your own life and go get manipulated some more


----------



## Mael (Jun 16, 2011)

Liquidy said:


> evidence is in the facts. boston got favoured heavily.
> 
> she's all yours. what u think is of no concern to me



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_n5E7feJHw0[/YOUTUBE]

What facts?  Actually...a lot of odds had Vancouver winning this in six.

I'm sorry to Scott, Mumbo, and the rest for your attitude.  I actually, as a Western team, liked Vancouver and still do.  I hope they'll win after 41 years, but I certainly hope that you'll be booted out of the fandom by then.  You're an absolute disgrace to the fanbase with terrible accusations without cited evidence and your little sycophant is just as terrible because she can't mount a single relevant argument against Tim Thomas and his abilities/attitude without clear cut examples.


----------



## Liquidy (Jun 16, 2011)

Mael said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_n5E7feJHw0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> What facts?  Actually...a lot of odds had Vancouver winning this in six.
> 
> I'm sorry to Scott, Mumbo, and the rest for your attitude.  I actually, as a Western team, liked Vancouver and still do.  I hope they'll win after 41 years, but I certainly hope that you'll be booted out of the fandom by then.  You're an absolute disgrace to the fanbase with terrible accusations without cited evidence and your little sycophant is just as terrible because she can't mount a single relevant argument against Tim Thomas and his abilities/attitude without clear cut examples.



those odds were ridiculous and if vancouver didnt lose their number 1 dman they probably would of rained true. 

Tim thomas butt ends sedin in the face

Tim thomas shoots a puck down the ice in the warm up

Tim thomas slashes burrows in the back of the legs

Tim thomas tries to punch burrows with his blocker


----------



## Mael (Jun 16, 2011)

Liquidy said:


> those odds were ridiculous and if vancouver didnt lose their number 1 dman they probably would of rained true.
> 
> Tim thomas butt ends sedin in the face
> 
> ...





If you paid attention, Burrows was hacking at Thomas all series long.  Shooting down the ice?  I guess Luongo's wholly classy comments on pumping tires spares him from gestures back.  Sad examples if you are using these.  I watched each game and what I saw was a star effort from both goalies until Roberto could not STFU.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 16, 2011)

Aya~ said:


> i want some crosby enjoyment next year



you and me both


----------



## Aya~ (Jun 16, 2011)

Mael said:


> You're an absolute disgrace to the fanbase with terrible accusations without cited evidence and your little sycophant is just as terrible because she can't mount a single relevant argument against Tim Thomas and his abilities/attitude without clear cut examples.



did you just try to call me sociophant for having an oppinion different then yours? 

i said we all watched the games, did i need to point everything out to you? isnt like noone knows what i was talking about 

all you are doing now is calling me names without any reason lol, thats remarkable


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 16, 2011)

Liquidy said:


> Tim thomas butt ends sedin in the face
> 
> Tim thomas shoots a puck down the ice in the warm up
> 
> ...



Old-fashioned hockey prevailed.


----------



## Mael (Jun 16, 2011)

Aya~ said:


> did you just try to call me sociophant for having an oppinion different then yours?
> 
> i said we all watched the games, did i need to point everything out to you? isnt like noone knows what i was talking about
> 
> all you are doing now is calling me names without any reason lol, thats remarkable



Well let's see...you two seem to compound your arguments, or lack thereof, as if you were a dynamic duo.

And it's sycophant, not sociophant, or sociopath or whatever you were trying to spell.

I'm calling you out on your BS for not sufficiently providing me reasons Tim Thomas was being an asshole that was certainly not prompted by anything Burrows or Luongo did.  



Jove said:


> Old-fashioned hockey prevailed.



Pretty much.  Old-tyme hockey.


----------



## Aya~ (Jun 16, 2011)

Jove said:


> Old-fashioned hockey prevailed.



 didnt we suposedly get over it...tought don cherry was clear enough abt it guys what would have happened in *old times* if particular boston players acted as they did?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 16, 2011)

Well then, neo-old-fashioned-Don't-Give-A-Damn Hockey prevailed.


----------



## Mael (Jun 16, 2011)

Jove said:


> Well then, neo-old-fashioned-Don't-Give-A-Damn Hockey prevailed.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8Vn35Ybr90[/YOUTUBE]

Grand ol' hockey game.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 16, 2011)

This is pretty disgraceful Vancouver, being from a country which has football matches which are pretty much organised fights I'm not one to talk, but is this really necessary? I know I'm biased, but is it really worth bawing over the internet over something which you at the end of the day have no control of and is in fact a game? It makes some of you look increadibly childish.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 16, 2011)

Your typical rioter ?


----------



## b0rt (Jun 16, 2011)

watch out, that guy probably knows kung-fu.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jun 16, 2011)

Not to excuse anything, just to put things in perspective,  (two in Vancouver, one in Edmonton, and an ass-load in Montreal).

Thank God the reports on fatalities seem to be bunk. Doesn't make the riots any less disgraceful or embarrassing, but at least no one seems to have lost their life over this.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 16, 2011)

This shit is nothing, if the Leafs ever win or lose the cup in a finals I'm not even joking the military will have to be called in this place will go absolutely nuclear


----------



## Punpun (Jun 16, 2011)

Leafs vs Vancouver. Make it happens plz.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2011)

Vancouver is doing it wrong. You only riot if you win.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 16, 2011)

Vancouver fans


----------



## Punpun (Jun 16, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Vancouver is doing it wrong. You only riot if you win.



Like you need an excuse to riot.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 16, 2011)

Why would you riot if you win? I don't understand that. I remember it happened in LA when the Lakers won, but it just doesn't make sense...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 16, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> This shit is nothing, if the Leafs ever win or lose the cup in a finals I'm not even joking the military will have to be called in this place will go absolutely nuclear



Agreed, I think Leafs fan would end up crossing in the border and destroy NYC and Boston because Toronto won't be enough to satisfy them. 



King Lloyd said:


> Why would you riot if you win? I don't understand that. I remember it happened in LA when the Lakers won, but it just doesn't make sense...



Drunken idiots feeling the need to act out.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 16, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> Liquidy is getting on my nerves, attacking people because their team does poorly is pathetic, people should be able to cheer for whoever they want without being attacked about it.



He'd need to do a lot more to "attack" me about my shitty team. I was the first to admit that my team has been the worst in the league two years running. I even said as much in his neg. Trust me, when children try and attack with insults and words, the correct response is haughty derision.





The Big Mumbo said:


> Not to excuse anything, just to put things in perspective,  (two in Vancouver, one in Edmonton, and an ass-load in Montreal).
> 
> Thank God the reports on fatalities seem to be bunk. Doesn't make the riots any less disgraceful or embarrassing, but at least no one seems to have lost their life over this.



I was in Edmonton, on Whyte Ave during this "riot".

One store window was broken by someone throwing a can of beer from a car as it drove by, and the thefts from that store were for the most part non-existent. One fire was lit in a garbage can. 12 people spent the night in the drunk tank, and one girl got a broken nose because she tried to smack a cop. That is the extent of the "Edmonton Riot" - what a shit article. Try to know something about those events before relying on someone's journalistic commentary.

When Edmonton was in the Conference and Cup Finals, the most dangerous thing people did was drive at 5km/h down Whyte Ave or Downtown while leaning out and giving people high-fives because the streets were packed with people. No one was hurt in those weeks, no cars were flipped, no one set buildings or cars on fire.

The police didn't wear riot gear, they didn't pull their guns, or use tear gas...They didn't call for reinforcements - the cops on duty were enough to quell any disorderly conduct.

There. was. no. riot.

lol wtf, this was my 15,000th post...gay


----------



## Tiger (Jun 16, 2011)

Dozens of incredible pictures.

"Hey look at us dude, we're thieves!"


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 16, 2011)

This is almost as bad as those stupid G20 riots last year


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 16, 2011)

Well this is one way to win a girl


----------



## Tiger (Jun 16, 2011)

"This is so romantic, baby."

Yeah I posted that in the BH an hour or so ago, lol


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 16, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> Well this is one way to win a girl



  

Was this during the whole Stanley Cup final riot thing?


----------



## Tiger (Jun 16, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Was this during the whole Stanley Cup final riot thing?



Yes it was.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 16, 2011)

They must have been really excited after the Boston win


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 16, 2011)

I fundamentally don't understand pictures where people are fighting the riot police. This isn't a political demonstration; the stakes are too low and you're going to get pummeled.


And how slick are the dumbfucks leaving their faces open to be photographed running out of a store they just looted?


----------



## Tiger (Jun 16, 2011)

Jove said:


> I fundamentally don't understand pictures where people are fighting the riot police. This isn't a political demonstration; the stakes are too low and you're going to get pummeled.
> 
> 
> And how slick are the dumbfucks leaving their faces open to be photographed running out of a store they just looted?



Too many people looted to start making a case against them all...but notice that one pic of the guy lighting the police car's tank on fire?

Yeah, he's fucked. Real jail time.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 16, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, Chara shaved his beard off.


----------



## Aya~ (Jun 17, 2011)

im actually happy abt them geting rid of the beards now, never liked this tradition for the playoff beards

i dont even know where did it come from and how was suggested whatsoever ._.


----------



## Liquidy (Jun 17, 2011)

Mael said:


> Well let's see...you two seem to compound your arguments, or lack thereof, as if you were a dynamic duo.
> 
> And it's sycophant, not sociophant, or sociopath or whatever you were trying to spell.
> 
> ...




she's not a sycophant. and you're not calling out any bullshit. luongo wasn't even calling out thomas the media is constantly on luongo non stop he puts up vezina nominee stats and vancouver media says he sucks. he turns around as says thats an easy save for me so now why dont you go and write about how thomas sucks. that is EXACTLY what he was implying.

and sorry but hitting the end of thomas' stick doesnt warrant a blocker to the head or a huge slash to the back of the legs.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 17, 2011)

Chicago Blackhawks will be on top of the world next year  ... revenge against you Vancouver ..we'll give you something to riot about  ..

Kidding


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 17, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> Chicago Blackhawks will be on top of the world next year  ... revenge against you Vancouver ..we'll give you something to riot about  ..
> 
> Kidding



Bring it on Chicago


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 17, 2011)

Aya~ said:


> im actually happy abt them geting rid of the beards now, never liked this tradition for the playoff beards
> 
> i dont even know where did it come from and how was suggested whatsoever ._.



But he had such a sweet beard. 

Antipathy towards Tim Thomas ... The guy protected his crease in a way many all-timers have, and he gives the best interviews in North American sport. He's thoughtful, candid, gives real perspective, doesn't skirt issues, and is affable. There is more substance and likability in an on-ice interview with TT than all the interviews conducted in the NFL in the last 5 years combined.


Luongo could learn from that, because I'm sure the second they heard the "pumping his tires" interview they knew they were in his head. Not an astute moment for Roberto.


----------



## Mael (Jun 17, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> Chicago Blackhawks will be on top of the world next year  ... revenge against you Vancouver ..we'll give you something to riot about  ..
> 
> Kidding



I'll still want Vancouver, for Mumbo, Scott, and my buddy taytonclait.

Not for anyone else though.



Jove said:


> But he had such a sweet beard.
> 
> Antipathy towards Tim Thomas ... The guy protected his crease in a way many all-timers have, and he gives the best interviews in North American sport. He's thoughtful, candid, gives real perspective, doesn't skirt issues, and is affable. There is more substance and likability in an on-ice interview with TT than all the interviews conducted in the NFL in the last 5 years combined.
> 
> Luongo could learn from that, because I'm sure the second they heard the "pumping his tires" interview they knew they were in his head. Not an astute moment for Roberto.



Luongo could've learned not to be a head case.  The biggest thing one can do is NOT to start talking shit when you cannot back it up 100%.  The blowouts in Boston proved just that.

I want Vancouver to get the Cup one day, but if Luongo is going to write checks his ass cannot cash then he'll dash all their dreams.  Maybe Cory Schneider can step up to the plate again.



> and sorry but hitting the end of thomas' stick doesnt warrant a blocker to the head or a huge slash to the back of the legs.



Repeatedly it does.


----------



## Aya~ (Jun 17, 2011)

Jove said:


> I fundamentally don't understand pictures where people are fighting the riot police. This isn't a political demonstration; the stakes are too low and you're going to get pummeled.
> 
> 
> And how slick are the dumbfucks leaving their faces open to be photographed running out of a store they just looted?



didnt see this post earlier...it was clarifyed its was anarchists behind it...no wonder police was targeted 

and come on you guys...thats what makes luongo fucking sweetheart..he is amazing...lets look at thomas all he does is roll around like some boogie dancer ew -_-(ok im being mean now)


lets talk about our all time fave players now ok? i dont like when it comes to shitting curent players.

so who is ur all time fave and why?


----------



## Mael (Jun 17, 2011)

Aya~ said:


> didnt see this post earlier...it was clarifyed its was anarchists behind it...no wonder police was targeted
> 
> and come on you guys...thats what makes luongo fucking sweetheart..he is amazing...*lets look at thomas all he does is roll around like some boogie dancer ew -_-(ok im being mean now)*
> 
> ...



He rolls around like a boogie dancer with a Stanley Cup.


----------



## Aya~ (Jun 17, 2011)

cmon mael its true his gamestyle is so wierd he just dances around lol 

you didnt reply my question too.


----------



## Crowe (Jun 17, 2011)

Shame to see that the Canucks didn't go the whole way and it's pretty sad with the riots and what not and makes me feel that the Bruins were truly worth it, which they kind of were with that goal difference.


----------



## Liquidy (Jun 17, 2011)

Mael said:


> He rolls around like a boogie dancer with a Stanley Cup.



you arent even a real hockey fan. let alone bruins fan cheering for other teams now LOL. pathetic


----------



## Mael (Jun 17, 2011)

Aya~ said:


> cmon mael its true his gamestyle is so wierd he just dances around lol
> 
> you didnt reply my question too.



Doesn't matter.  It works. 

Fave of all time?  It WAS Brendan Shanahan when he was on the Whalers...but I'd have to give the overall prize to Cam Neely.  I loved the physicality of his play.



Crowe said:


> Shame to see that the Canucks didn't go the whole way and it's pretty sad with the riots and what not and makes me feel that the Bruins were truly worth it, which they kind of were with that goal difference.



Bruins earned it through Thomas, Recchi, and Bergy...but honestly despite the shaky defense some luck and offensive coordination saved the day.


----------



## Aya~ (Jun 17, 2011)

Mael said:


> Doesn't matter.  It works.
> 
> Fave of all time?  It WAS Brendan Shanahan when he was on the Whalers...but I'd have to give the overall prize to Cam Neely.  I loved the physicality of his play.
> 
> ...



how abt crosby :33 he's fucking beast look at his age he will be untouchable after like 10 years

and he just wins anything he touches

also build ur allstar perfect team, who would it include?


----------



## Liquidy (Jun 17, 2011)

no one beats bure


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 17, 2011)

Aya~ said:


> cmon mael its true his gamestyle is so wierd he just dances around lol
> 
> you didnt reply my question too.



If he can win G7 of the SCF with a shutout, then he can dance around all he likes. 



Mael said:


> Doesn't matter.  It works.
> 
> Fave of all time?  It WAS Brendan Shanahan when he was on the Whalers...but I'd have to give the overall prize to Cam Neely.  I loved the physicality of his play.
> 
> ...



Speaking of Recchi, I'm sure it meant a lot to him to have his final game be a Cup win in his home province.

Even if it was for the enemy. 



Aya~ said:


> how abt crosby :33 he's fucking beast look at his age he will be untouchable after like 10 years
> 
> and he just wins anything he touches
> 
> also build ur allstar perfect team, who would it include?



If Crosby suffers another major concussion, you gotta wonder how long he'll be able to keep playing.


----------



## Liquidy (Jun 17, 2011)

Aya~ said:


> how abt crosby :33 he's fucking beast look at his age he will be untouchable after like 10 years
> 
> and he just wins anything he touches
> 
> also build ur allstar perfect team, who would it include?



crosby with a bag of pucks is a topline lol


----------



## Aya~ (Jun 17, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> If Crosby suffers another major concussion, you gotta wonder how long he'll be able to keep playing.



true , but nevertheless he is beast

now share ur dream all star team


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 17, 2011)

I hope Crosby comes back 100% next year dude was absolutely beasting he had like what 66 points in 40 games?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 18, 2011)

Who do you guys think will be on the cover of NHL 12?


----------



## Tiger (Jun 18, 2011)

Vezina and Conn Smythe winner sounds about right.


----------



## Mael (Jun 18, 2011)

Law said:


> Vezina and Conn Smythe winner sounds about right.



Timmeh. 

Parade time too bitches.


----------



## Aya~ (Jun 18, 2011)

i'd rather see recchi there but highly unlikely so it would be thomas obviously


----------



## Tiger (Jun 18, 2011)

I could see it being Chara as well. Very iconic-looking.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 19, 2011)

Last I heard they're going to announce who's gonna be on the cover during the awards ceremony. 

I have never got NHL11, I have NHL10 for the 360, so I guess NHL12 will be the perfect time to update.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 19, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> Last I heard they're going to announce who's gonna be on the cover during the awards ceremony.
> 
> I have never got NHL11, I have NHL10 for the 360, so I guess NHL12 will be the perfect time to update.



Same here, I may get NHL12, but it depends if I actually bring my 360 to my house for uni next year, which isn't the best idea ever.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 19, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> Bring it on Chicago



Come at us Vancouver


----------



## Mael (Jun 19, 2011)

I'll take Canucks over Blackhawks as of right now...


----------



## Heloves (Jun 19, 2011)

Mael said:


> I'll take Canucks over Blackhawks as of right now...



Why? .. you guys just beat Vancouver for the Stanley .. smh


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 19, 2011)

When I save enough money, I'm gonna get a Canucks Jersey, who's should I get?


----------



## Heloves (Jun 19, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> When I save enough money, I'm gonna get a Canucks Jersey, who's should I get?



Luongo's


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jun 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3u8yRDkdJOE[/YOUTUBE]

BLACK & YELLOW!!!


----------



## Aya~ (Jun 20, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> When I save enough money, I'm gonna get a Canucks Jersey, who's should I get?



luongo in white :3


----------



## b0rt (Jun 20, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> When I save enough money, I'm gonna get a Canucks Jersey, who's should I get?



Tanner Glass'


----------



## Mael (Jun 20, 2011)

Bruins Rolling Rally:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mael (Jun 20, 2011)

Moar rally:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jade (Jun 20, 2011)

Kaberle wants to stay a Bruin. Only way he does is if he takes a paycut.

Other news the cap is now raised to $64 Million.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 20, 2011)

thats good. more room for Leafs to improve and win the cup alas next year!!!

we want Brad Richards!!!


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jun 20, 2011)

Aurora said:


> Kaberle wants to stay a Bruin. Only way he does is if he takes a paycut.
> 
> Other news the cap is now raised to $64 Million.



Well I really don't care if Kaberle wants to stay with Boston or not, if he wants to, then I can respect that.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 21, 2011)

oh wow.  it appears Jagr wants to come back to the Pens

talk about deadly


----------



## Heloves (Jun 21, 2011)

Jagr shouldn't come back  He's too old


----------



## Tiger (Jun 21, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> oh wow.  it appears Jagr wants to come back to the Pens
> 
> talk about deadly



Source please.


----------



## Jade (Jun 21, 2011)

Law said:


> Source please.






> @Real_ESPNLeBrun
> Jagr's agent Petr Svoboda this morning tells me it's down to 3 teams: Pittsburgh, Detroit and one other NHL team he doesn't want to name.



Quickest one I could find. He expressed interest in a few select teams.

Edit: More sources for you.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 22, 2011)

16 months ago, Jagr expressed interest in coming back to the NHL if a team would pay out the remaining contract he had in whatever bush league he's in now. (I say that because I just forget where he plays)

He doesn't like it where he is, because the atmosphere is actually dangerous. Wins and losses, money changing hands among powerful, dangerous people, etc. The spotlight and pressure is on a lot harder there, in bad ways.

Jaromir Jagr is good friends with Ales Hemsky. 16 months ago, Jagr made an oral agreement with the Edmonton Oilers that if Daryl Katz was to buyout his contract, he would come and play for the Oilers.

At the time, he said "he was still deciding whether he wanted to play in the NHL again...or whether to just finish out his career in [like I said, I forget]. But if he were to come back to the NHL, the only team he was thinking of joining was Edmonton, due to his good friend Ales Hemsky."

_I'm willing to bet the team Svoboda would rather not mention is Edmonton, as that would lower his value to the other two teams named._

So he's obviously not happy where he is, and it'll come down to whether he wants to end his career on a contender team...or on a team with his buddy.

Edmonton would love to have him, I can tell you that. 

In other news, Ryan Smyth has asked the Kings to see if they can make a deal with Edmonton to trade him back.

The kids *need* guidance, and those two names would be a great way to accomplish it.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 22, 2011)

Aurora your sig is hilarious.


----------



## Jade (Jun 22, 2011)

David Krecji also expressed interest in Jagr coming to the Bruins. More like him lobbying for him. Never going to happen though.

I'm still wondering what the Bruins are gonna do in FA.

Lucic-Krejci-Horton
Marchand-Bergeron-????(rumors of Peverly moving up)
????-????-???? (The third line is going to look extremely different with Ryder potentially being gone and Seguin possibly centering or being on the wing).

Bruins have about 12 million to spend this off-season. Probably 10 after they re-sign Marchand.


----------



## Mael (Jun 22, 2011)

Aurora said:


> David Krecji also expressed interest in Jagr coming to the Bruins. More like him lobbying for him. Never going to happen though.
> 
> I'm still wondering what the Bruins are gonna do in FA.
> 
> ...



Resigning Marchand would be a fantastic idea.  He's got the hustle and fight in him that was proven in the playoffs.  Also, fear the nose.

Kaberle?  He's lucky he's getting a ring...and I'd negotiate with his salary if I were Peter.  I personally don't want him.

Seguin will be great on the third line.  He was so-so in regular season but it only looks up from here especially seeing him on the fast breaks.

Makes me wonder what the Canucks are going to do...


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jun 23, 2011)

Mael said:


> Makes me wonder what the Canucks are going to do...


Little to nothing.

The core (Sedins, Luongo, Kesler, etc.) is locked up for a few years and all have NTCs. 

Biggest changes will be in the bottom six. Lapierre will be gone, along with probably Torres and Glass. Alberts will be gone from defense. Ballard will be traded, and if no one will take him, then he'll probably be rammed into the minors. Bieksa, Salo, and Ehrhoff are the FAs on defense and all said they'll take paycuts to stay, but if one's leaving then it's probably Ehrhoff. Same with Higgins. Hodgson should be promoted to a permanent spot, they were batting around the idea of him as a winger on the third line last year already, so. Tanev will get a permanent spot no doubt.

Schneider has a year left on his contract, and he'll probably stay as he and Gillis have both said, but with more games (possibly a 52-30 split with Luongo during the season). At the end of the year his rights will probably be traded and Eddie Lack will be promoted to his spot.

So the team should look something like this:

Sedin-Sedin-Burrows
Higgins-Kesler-Raymond/Samuelsson
Hansen-Malhotra-Hodgson
Oreskovich-Bolduc-Tambellini/Rypien/whoever

Bieksa-Hamhuis
Edler-Salo
Ehrhoff/Ballard-Tanev
Rome, Sweatt, someone new

Luongo-Schneider

Calculates to a few mill over the cap by my math but the Canucks did that all year last year because someone was always on the injured list. But anyway I think they're banking on Cup Final experience making a difference next year (or, they have little choice but to bank on that).

Should be a boring off-season for this team honestly. They don't have the maneuverability to make any big signings, and Gillis said the MO is just holding the team together.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 23, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Little to nothing.
> 
> The core (Sedins, Luongo, Kesler, etc.) is locked up for a few years and all have NTCs.
> 
> ...



will you be more confident should blackhawks vs canucks happen for a fourth year?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jun 23, 2011)

Heloves said:


> will you be more confident should blackhawks vs canucks happen for a fourth year?



Blackhawks have to make the playoffs first 

But eh, we've beaten you guys now so I'm plenty confident.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 23, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Blackhawks have to make the playoffs first
> 
> But eh, we've beaten you guys now so I'm plenty confident.



... they will .. now that they've gotten a season together ..and we found our goalie..  we will be better ...


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 23, 2011)

Anyone else watch the NHL Awards? Stamkos is the cover athlete for NHL12.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jun 23, 2011)

Aurora said:


> David Krecji also expressed interest in Jagr coming to the Bruins. More like him lobbying for him. Never going to happen though.
> 
> I'm still wondering what the Bruins are gonna do in FA.
> 
> ...



It's a good thought that Jagr may play for Boston, but I highly doubt it, the Penguins probably wanted him back. 

As for the line up. I think they should sign Marchand, Ryder and keep them. I have no problem with Kaberle and now that Recchi is now retired here's what I think the line up should be.

FOWARDS
Lucic-Krejci-Horton
Marchand-Bergeron-Peverley
Seguin-Kelly-Ryder
Thornton-Campbell-Paille

DEFENSEMEN
Chara-Seidenberg
Boychuk-Ference
Kaberle-McQuaid

But, what if Savard may come back to play a while after the season started?


----------



## Jade (Jun 23, 2011)

Flyers trader Carter and Richards in the same day.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 23, 2011)

Aurora said:


> Flyers trader Carter and Richards in the same day.



ya I saw that.  pretty wild trading your top 2 to bank on a goalie


----------



## Tiger (Jun 23, 2011)

Aurora said:


> Flyers trader Carter and Richards in the same day.



Carter and Richards

for

Wayne Simmonds, Brayden Schenn, Jakob Voracek, a decent 1st round and a 3rd round.

They have 12M in cap space now to sign Bryzgalov and free agent(s) if they want any.

Most will look at that and see bad decisions, but I don't. They're not banking on a goaltender, they're banking on a future.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jun 23, 2011)

Law said:


> Carter and Richards
> 
> for
> 
> ...



Yea, it's not bad...but I will miss Richards.

Rumors are flying that we already locked up Bryzgalov for 8 or 9 years.  We need to use our draft picks for young blood in defense...Pronger and Timonen are 36 or 37 y/o.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 23, 2011)

You can hope Dougie Hamilton (D) gets passed to #8 tomorrow...but it's highly unlikely.

Ryan Murphy (D), though, is slated to go 7-9th and that would be great as well. Not too often 3 of the top 10 prospects in a draft are D-men.

I've been hoping the Oilers pick Larsson, but the odds are piled high against me. Ryan Nugent-Hopkins is set to go first overall by 95% of scouts interviewed. A Martin St. Louis potential player...I just...I dunno, we don't need another tiny forward.

Ah well.

And yes, Ilya Bryzgalov was signed today for 9 years at 5.66M cap hit. That's...well, that's a long time and a lot of money. He better perform, that's all I can say.

Bryzgalov 56 games, Bobrovsky 26? Something like that anyway, I bet.

Pronger and Timmonen are necessary old-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on the team right now to be incredible guides to the younger players. Especially now that you picked up Simmonds, Schenn and Voracek - three young, dynamic forwards - they need as much mature, veteran back-end support as possible.

A lot of people are saying "wtf is Holmgren smoking?" but the truth is...he made three good moves today. Even if they do nothing else, they're still a contender...AND they have a brighter future.

Odds are, though, they'll deal Versteeg away still (probably tomorrow, perhaps for a late 1st round pick or early 2nd) and free up some cap-space for possibly even *Brad Richards*.

If they can pull _that off_, they're my cup favorites for next year.

~~

In other news, half the analysts are reporting a Smyth to Calgary trade is imminent, while the other half are saying Smyth to Edmonton is as good as done.

Fuckin people...seriously, smh.

Brule OR Cogliano and 31st overall + a 4th in next year's draft for Ryan Smyth + a 3rd in next year's.

Or Brule/Cogs + 3rd round in this year's for Smyth straight up.

Anything more and I say tough shit for Smyth. LA needs to move him, now that they traded for Mike Richards, and Smyth has said if traded - he wants to come to Edmonton.

How much would you like to bet, that the news this morning that LA was in talks with Calgary was the first Calgary had heard of it? Smart move by Lombardi to fake something like that to make Tambellini think a bit harder of what he'd give up for Smyth.

I've seen people throwing around Linus Omark's name to send to LA for Smyth...and if I see them, I'll bash them in the eyeball with a louisville slugger for talking shit.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jun 24, 2011)

Philadelphia needs to get rid of Brian Boucher and Michael Leighton, since they both suck at the playoffs, now that they got Ilya Bryzgalov.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 24, 2011)

They will. Their roster lists Bryzgalov and Bobrovsky as their bench goaltenders.

I'm hoping Edmonton takes a hard stab at:

Forwards - Brooks Laich, Zenon Konopka, Joel Ward
Defense - James Wisniewski, Jan Hjeda

All UFAs this year. If I found out our management didn't make serious attempts at each of these guys I would be sorely disappointed.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 24, 2011)

So exciting!

GOgogog


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 26, 2011)

how would you rate your team's drafting this year?

Id give my Stars a B+      
got 3 very tall defensemen.   clearing the net is needed badly


----------



## Jade (Jun 27, 2011)

Bruins got Doug Hamilton which surprised me since I never expected him to be at number 9. The Russian Khokhlachev we got could turn out to be good winger in the future. He also stated his favorite cartoon is Spongebob Squarepants.

Our 3rd pick Camara, seems like a 3rd/4th line checker unless his skills improve over the next few years.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 28, 2011)

oh nice.   Hall of Fame picks happen today.  

heres the list:  


my picks are:  Belfour, Nieuwendyk, Bure, Burns


----------



## Mael (Jun 28, 2011)

Aurora said:


> Bruins got Doug Hamilton which surprised me since I never expected him to be at number 9. The Russian Khokhlachev we got could turn out to be good winger in the future. He also stated his favorite cartoon is Spongebob Squarepants.
> 
> Our 3rd pick Camara, seems like a 3rd/4th line checker unless his skills improve over the next few years.



The Russian's nickname is KoKo.

This garners my approval. :33


----------



## b0rt (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't got much of an opinion on the draft other than the fact that I do believe the top 5 picks were all excellent choices.

the one I expect to make an immediate impact is probably Johnathon Huberdeau, he could easily lead the Panthers in points as a rookie if he plays on the main team instead of stuck in the AHL.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 28, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> how would you rate your team's drafting this year?
> 
> Id give my Stars a B+
> got 3 very tall defensemen.   clearing the net is needed badly



Oilers made a killing this year.

I only had two things I was disappointed with:

Oleksiak didn't drop to 19(you guys got him, fuckin Dallas), and we took a friend of the family David Musil as our 31st, rather than Ty Rattie.

Besides that, I was super happy with everyone they drafted even as far down as the 7th round.

Huberdeau could lead the Panthers in points, but that's mostly because the Panthers are terrible. And there's a high chance he won't play this year anyway.

Landeskog will be the one who has the most impact right out of the gate. He won't lead Colorado in points, but he also won't look like a rookie. He's a grown man, playing with other men...and has been for a couple years already in a league stronger and faster than the AHL. Huberdeau will likely have more points than Landeskog, but I think Colorado chose wisely.

If Larsson plays for New Jersey this year, he has a strong chance of being a D-man rookie of the year. And that does not happen very often.

Dougie Hamilton should have gone 5th or 6th instead of Strome and Zibanejad.

The real steal for me in the draft was Couturier falling to Philly's 8th overall. Just half a season ago, he was projected to go 1st overall by all scouts. He had a so-so second half, and got injured. He still had the best point-per-game ratio of any player in the draft.

So Philly traded Carter for Voracek and Couturier. Wow. Philly fans are worshiping Holmgren right now.

Oilers picked 2 forwards, 2 goalies and 5 defenseman, rofl...that's what we like to see! All in all, Edmonton fans are happy as can be, and the fact that our golden boy Ryan Smyth is coming home just makes it all the better.

Finally, there's no way in hell Ryan Nugent-Hopkins should make the team next year. Even if he's good enough in camp and lights up the preseason...he should still go back to Red Deer for a season and get a chance to go lead the World Juniors. I would like to see him called up for one or two games...but that's it.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 28, 2011)

and another thing about Nugent-Hopkins is I find is the guys just too small. I mean 160 lbs!! imagine him getting checked by a guy upto 100 lbs bigger? he needs to bulk up and workout a lot this summer. he needs to get upto at least 175 lbs before I put him on the team cuz I'd be worried about his long-term success, especially if his size can make him injury prone and a target for physical teams to go after.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 28, 2011)

He weighed in at 173lbs during the Combine.

You have been warped by a case of "media telephone". He has not been 160lbs since Bantam. He was 167lbs during the season with Red Deer, and put on 6lbs for the Combine.

He will never be heavier than 180lbs, and he shouldn't bother trying to be. His size is not why I would keep him off the team, he will never be a "Lucic" type power-forward. He's a Pavel Datsyuk type play-maker, and he rarely ever gets hit in the WHL...widely considered the roughest league lower than AHL. He is too elusive for the checkers of his peer teams.

The real reason he should stay in Red Deer another year is he is not finished improving his offensive game, nor his face-offs. He also should stay in the WHL to be eligible for the World Juniors.

Bringing him to the NHL this year would be the _worst thing_ the Oilers could do. But it has nothing to do with his size, and people need to stop talking about it.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 28, 2011)

yea I watched the draft and I remember they had him listed at exactly 164 but I wasn't sure if that was with equipment or not cuz really if he's 173 I believe ya man. 

and I know he's not like Lucic, that'd seem weird, but yea working on ur offensive game is always good so I gotta agree with ya on that.

but do you say he's a top line center or secondary in the future? i ask this considering Taylor Hall and him are both centers, unless they stack the top line sometime in the future after they're fully developed.

just kinda curious to hear from an Oilers fan standpoint what one u'd prefer on the top line and second line or both on the same line?


----------



## Tiger (Jun 28, 2011)

Taylor Hall is not a true center, and he doesn't want to play center. He did in junior sometimes, simply because he was the best player.

RNH is a future 1st-line center, and will (if all goes well) skate between Taylor Hall and Jordan Eberle for the next motherfucking decade.

I know it's sometimes hard for people in the EC to keep tabs on players and teams from the WC, and I have the same problem about teams from the East I don't know too well.

Taylor Hall may have taken 10-15 faceoffs last year, and if he played center, I never saw it.

Sometimes google fails you!


----------



## b0rt (Jun 28, 2011)

yea thats why I kinda like hearing it from the fans themselves. =P


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 28, 2011)

well Im happy

Belfour and Nieuwendyk made the hall of fame

glad for Gilmour too.     Howe was a surprise pick.   I was hoping for Burns


----------



## b0rt (Jun 28, 2011)

yea Pat Burns needs to be in there too.

oh also was gunna say bout the Oilers... if all goes well... they will remind me of the baby Pens in the biggest way..


----------



## Mael (Jun 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqi2gbBlc-4&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## b0rt (Jul 1, 2011)

free agent day has begun.

Cristian Ehroff already signed a 10 yr/40 million $$ contract with the Sabres.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jul 1, 2011)

Michael Ryder is a Dallas Star


also signed:

D-Adam Pardy(from Cal)
RW-Radek Dvorak(From FLA)
C-Vernon Fiddler(from Pho)
C-Jake Dowell(from Chi)
D-Sheldon Souray(from Edm)


----------



## Tiger (Jul 2, 2011)

Oilers signed:

Eric Belanger
Darcy Hortichuk
Ben Eager
Cam Barker

And traded Kurtis Foster for Andy Sutton.

Edmonton boards are pretty ecstatic about the day. May not look like much, but I assure you...this is the best free agent day we've had since we signed Pronger and Peca the year we went to the Cup for no damn reason.

But the real truth is - with these changes, we improve quite a bit. And at face value, that's pretty sad...but with these changes, and the way we drafted...and the Ryan Smyth reunion...we're actually ready to re-build correctly, rather than just tossing the rookies out on the ice to fend for themselves and get killed every night.

Give it a couple years...we're on the right track now. It feels good.

I predict the Oilers finish 21-24th overall this coming season, and fight for a playoff spot the season after. Then get into the playoffs easily the year after that.

[edit]

If there are any Florida Panthers fans here...wow. You guys kicked ass.

Jonathan Huberdeau in the draft, and look at the Free Agents...

Scottie Upshall
Kris Versteeg
Tomas Fleischmann
Tomas Kopecky
Sean Bergenheim
Marcel Goc
Ed Jovanovski
Brian Campbell
and
Jose Theodore

Seriously, what the fuck? You just signed half a fucking team. And...they're all good.   Congrats


----------



## b0rt (Jul 2, 2011)

lol Florida to battle with TB for Southeast title next year...


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jul 2, 2011)

b0rt said:


> yea I watched the draft and I remember they had him listed at exactly 164 but I wasn't sure if that was with equipment or not cuz really if he's 173 I believe ya man.


These kids are about 17 years old. They haven't even finished puberty yet. They all fill out their frames in the next few years.


----------



## Jade (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm assuming some of the Bruins prospects are going to get some playing this year. Caron has been itching to get a starting spot. With them signing Pouliot(low risk, high reward type signing) I wonder where he'll fit in. Bruins still have about 10 million to spend of players if they need someone. Still remember Jack Edwards throwing Pouliot under the bus .

[YOUTUBE]y66R0Cpel1g[/YOUTUBE]

The Panthers made me smile during the first day of FA. Trying to reach the CAP floor so badly.

@Kuwabara99: Make sure you make the playoffs so you can actually make use of Michael Ryder.


----------



## b0rt (Jul 2, 2011)

Brad Richards to Rangers: 9 yr/60 mill

Leafs sign former Sabre center Tim Connolly to a 2 yr/9.5 million $$$ contract!!

not a bad signing as a Leafs fan I must say..


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Aurora said:


> @Kuwabara99: Make sure you make the playoffs so you can actually make use of Michael Ryder.



I hope so,  course Ryder did play with Riberio in Montreal


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jul 4, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> Michael Ryder is a Dallas Star
> 
> 
> also signed:
> ...



Honestly, I'm a little disappointed that Ryder didn't resign with the Bruins, but it didn't matter now that he won the Cup with them anyways and I'm sure he can be a big help for Dallas Stars. I mean the Bruins need Marc Savard back anyways.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jul 6, 2011)

Carolina Hurricane signed Tomas Kaberle to a 3 year contract, while the Canes traded Joe Corvo away to Boston.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jul 13, 2011)

Eric Godard is a Star.   hopefully this means they are moving Barch.   better fighter over a weak one

he's the one who jumped the bench and got 10 games to protect the goalie


we keep picking up Pens lately(nice)


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jul 20, 2011)

Chris Osgood is now retired from playing hockey and remains with the Wings.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 20, 2011)

Leafs are freaking amazing now.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 20, 2011)

TittyNipple said:


> Leafs are freaking amazing now.



In what universe?

I wonder, does "maybe being better than the Oilers next season" constitute 'freaking amazing' status?


----------



## b0rt (Jul 20, 2011)

the weakest Canadian NHL team is now definately Ottawa. then Winnipeg. the other 5 are not that bad but the Leafs, Oilers are up and comers for sure imo. I'm a Leafs fan too btw. I like Reimer and signing Connolly but it may be not enough just yet anyway.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 20, 2011)

Only Montreal and Vancouver have strong chances to make the playoffs of all Canadian teams. This could be one of the worst years for Canada in the NHL. And likely will be if Montreal misses the playoffs too.

And I think Calgary will be fighting Ottawa tooth-and-nail for that bottom Canadian spot.

The deals they made, the signings they made, the picks they chose...

Most cities who have a shitty team can rest easy because of the potential of their young talent.

Flames fans just weep uncontrollably, because they have none.


----------



## b0rt (Jul 20, 2011)

they'll always think that they can go all the way though..

realistically the West is too strong anyway, I see Calgary finishing 11th or 12th in the West about.


----------



## Sin (Jul 22, 2011)

Hot damn that's badass.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 22, 2011)

dear god..... me likey

will winnipeg be in east or west because Columbus, Detroit etc could always become east.

oilers trading cog was dumb imo. watch nugent-hopkins play all winter. he is insanely good but should wait till he gets another 10 lbs.mind you I have the bias of wanting rebs to win memorial. 

Tittynipple I hope that's sarcasm. leafs will fight for 8th properly this year that's all i'll give them. kinda wish Nashville got moved to big market they do pretty good for what they spend and I like their line-up.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jul 23, 2011)

That logo looks great. And of course those who prefer the original logo will just have to wait a year or two for the inevitable retro jerseys to come out.



gumby2ms said:


> will winnipeg be in east or west because Columbus, Detroit etc could always become east.


They'll be Eastern Conference, in the Southeast Division this year, and then move to the West next year, probably displacing Minnesota or Colorado in the Northwest Division.



Law said:


> And I think Calgary will be fighting Ottawa tooth-and-nail for that bottom Canadian spot.
> 
> The deals they made, the signings they made, the picks they chose...
> 
> ...



Aging talent + lack of cap space + lack of prospects = things getting a lot worse before they get better for the Flames. They've got a lot of money locked up in guys who aren't worth it, with Bouwmeester at the top of that list. They can't change a damn thing and just have to watch as the team does worse each year. There's nothing coming up the pipe for them...I should know, their farm team plays in my hometown, and if you like watching a team incapable of scoring a fucking goal then it's great stuff.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah, even though Edmonton was the worst team in the league two years in a row - Oiler fans are ten times happier than Flames fans.

Nice logo, though- it makes me think of a Molson Canadian ad. Nevertheless, I can't wait to see the jerseys.

Excited also for their move back up to NW division in the coming seasons.


----------



## b0rt (Jul 23, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> leafs will fight for 8th properly this year that's all i'll give them.



I say 6th to 8th. I have a feeling they do get in this year.

thats not sarcasm either..


----------



## Tiger (Jul 24, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> dear god..... me likey
> 
> will winnipeg be in east or west because Columbus, Detroit etc could always become east.
> 
> ...



Most Oiler fans are relieved we finally got rid of Cogliano.

And if you look at what the Ducks are paying him, you'll see why. He's worth maybe a million and a half, and he's being paid two and a half. We're center-heavy even without RNH.

I believe RNH will play one more year in Red Deer.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jul 25, 2011)

another Wing retires.   first it was Osgood,  now Draper.


----------



## b0rt (Jul 25, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> another Wing retires.   first it was Osgood,  now Draper.



and next will be Lidstrom after next year or so.

they'll still be fine though, they managed to keep a good nucleus for years now and I'd still view them as a playoff team for sure.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Aug 7, 2011)

well that makes sense.   Sean Avery getting arrested


thats $20,000 less money from the Stars that he gets to use


----------



## Heloves (Aug 7, 2011)

Sean Avery is an assclown .. he should be banned from the NHL


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Aug 15, 2011)

wow.  as if the incident with the fan wasnt enough





RIP man


----------



## Aiku (Aug 15, 2011)

.....

RIP Rick Rypien.


----------



## b0rt (Aug 16, 2011)

I heard he was suicidal and had problems with depression prior to his death.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 19, 2011)

Holy shit did glen sather actually make a public comment!?


----------



## b0rt (Aug 23, 2011)

blah, NHL off-season. believe me I love the NHL but the NHL off-season has to be the most boring off-season of any sport, I know.


----------



## Jade (Aug 25, 2011)

b0rt said:


> blah, NHL off-season. believe me I love the NHL but the NHL off-season has to be the most boring off-season of any sport, I know.


Yeah. 

Besides the 1st 48hr's nothing happens. Even in those two days nothing dramatic is going to happen.

In Bruins news. Nathan Horton is symptom free.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Aug 30, 2011)

OH NOES!   Who set up that table for Michael Ryder's day with the cup?!

   Stanley Hits the Rock vid


----------



## Tiger (Aug 30, 2011)

If it's dented or scraped or something, he'll be more famous for that than anything he'll ever do in his career.


----------



## b0rt (Aug 31, 2011)

apparently thats not the first time someones dropped it.

a trophy in Real Madrid or w/e it was cuz run over by a vehicle after somebody dropped it out of the party bus by accident. 

Stanley Cup should be fine.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Aug 31, 2011)

Law said:


> If it's dented or scraped or something, he'll be more famous for that than anything he'll ever do in his career.





He ain't the first.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 31, 2011)

Guys, I know he's not the first. Nor will he be the last.

One of the best things about the Cup, is they don't just make a new one every time it receives damage.

Damaging it puts you in the hall of fame records. It puts you on the Cup's very information page.

I don't think Michael Ryder is going to do anything in his career that makes him more famous than that a hundred years from now.


----------



## Jade (Aug 31, 2011)

Law said:


> Guys, I know he's not the first. Nor will he be the last.
> 
> One of the best things about the Cup, is they don't just make a new one every time it receives damage.
> 
> ...


I'll be sure to remember him for making that glove save against Montreal.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 31, 2011)

Jade said:


> I'll be sure to remember him for making that glove save against Montreal.



Yeah, for about 18 months at most.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh man.....this is the 3rd time this year


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 31, 2011)

Why are NHL players being found dead all of a sudden.


----------



## cygnus (Sep 2, 2011)

Serial killer?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 2, 2011)

cygnus said:


> Serial killer?



Don't even go there.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 2, 2011)

Unless the serial killer forced big Wade to hang himself, I doubt that.


----------



## Mael (Sep 2, 2011)

Law said:


> Unless the serial killer forced big Wade to hang himself, I doubt that.



Mind control.


----------



## b0rt (Sep 4, 2011)

Mael said:


> Mind control.



only if its one beyond sick cokehead.

RIP Wade. 3 in one off-season seems like a sick pattern though considering what all 3 of those guys' roles were.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 4, 2011)

RIP Wade Belak, a fantastic Leaf player and one that will stay in my heart for a long time.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Sep 7, 2011)

This is a sad day for hockey once again



RIP you guys.  especially you Skrastins.  best Latvian D and a joy to watch as a Dallas Star


----------



## Tiger (Sep 7, 2011)

Hockey is cursed...


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh my God, what a tragic summer.

RIP everyone, with a mention for Demitra who was one hell of a player, who ended his NHL career as a Canuck and did Slovakia proud at the Olympics.


----------



## b0rt (Sep 8, 2011)

what a sad off-season for sure. unbelieveable. RIP to all involved in that crash.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Sep 11, 2011)

anyone keeping tabs on the Prospects Tournament in Traverse City?

watched Rangers beat Blues 5-2 on NHL Network


my Stars pwned Carolina's prospects 8-2

will play Rangers on tv later today.  Campbell in goal


----------



## Tiger (Sep 11, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> anyone keeping tabs on the Prospects Tournament in Traverse City?
> 
> watched Rangers beat Blues 5-2 on NHL Network
> 
> ...



I haven't been paying attention.

There's a few teams whose prospects should mop that up though.


----------



## cygnus (Sep 13, 2011)

Lol Pens prospects getting owned.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 14, 2011)

Anyone get NHL12?


----------



## b0rt (Sep 15, 2011)

nah, I got NHL 10 though. still play that actually.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 15, 2011)

b0rt said:


> nah, I got NHL 10 though. still play that actually.



I had NHL 10, I got 12 cause of the updates they did to Be A Pro, which is the only mode I really play. 

I like being able to start in the CHL for a few seasons before moving onto the NHL. 

Though I heard Be A GM still has all the annoyances and hasn't been changed at all. 

I'll be sticking with Eastside Hockey Manager if I want to run a team anyways.


----------



## b0rt (Sep 15, 2011)

I always enjoyed the GM mode, so no updates to that is fine with me anyway.

if they do got the CHL, 10 they didn't I don't, then that to me is sweet.

in all honesty the Be A Pro mode I never really bothered, I usually played Dynasty/GM but I might if I see it for 44$ at X-Mas I'll probably buy it then since all the sales happen and whatnot around then.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 16, 2011)

b0rt said:


> I always enjoyed the GM mode, so no updates to that is fine with me anyway.
> 
> if they do got the CHL, 10 they didn't I don't, then that to me is sweet.
> 
> in all honesty the Be A Pro mode I never really bothered, I usually played Dynasty/GM but I might if I see it for 44$ at X-Mas I'll probably buy it then since all the sales happen and whatnot around then.



I don't mind GM Mode, but they didn't make any improvements on it, from what I can tell. I haven't tried it myself, but from what I've read about it from people's comments it hasn't changed.

They updated Be A Pro this year, next year will probably be Be A GM updates to improve it, they don't want to update both in one game, cause then people might not get NHL 13, 

I wish NHL Eastside Hockey Manager 2007 didn't have bad sales and such, cause then they'd be making more of those, if Football Manager 2011 is any indication on what could've been, I wish they kept making them.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Sep 16, 2011)

well,  things are looking good for the sale of the Stars.  in about 60 days or so,  we will have a new owner


and we get a nice treat for season ticket holders:

Fuck Pastore glad we didn't sign him now

an Alum game played mixed with regulars(the list of Alum in the link)

all but 1 from the 99 team.    I'll be there^^


----------



## b0rt (Sep 17, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> I don't mind GM Mode, but they didn't make any improvements on it, from what I can tell. I haven't tried it myself, but from what I've read about it from people's comments it hasn't changed.
> 
> They updated Be A Pro this year, next year will probably be Be A GM updates to improve it, they don't want to update both in one game, cause then people might not get NHL 13,
> 
> I wish NHL Eastside Hockey Manager 2007 didn't have bad sales and such, cause then they'd be making more of those, if Football Manager 2011 is any indication on what could've been, I wish they kept making them.



isnt one of the new features that you can put any retired legend on any team?? saw it in the commercial.


----------



## Sogeking (Sep 20, 2011)

it may just be preseason, but there's only 2 more days till my pens play again. I can't fucking wait!

come back soon crosby.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Sep 21, 2011)

Mike Modano has finally decided to retire after 21 seasons.

Thanks for the memories!   I was at his final game as a Star


Stars are in good hands already.  beat Montreal last night 6-3

Im going to the game against the Avs tommorrow


----------



## Tiger (Sep 21, 2011)

Khabibulin let in a wrister floater from the blue line on an odd-man rush.

Fuck I hope he starts 70+ games for us this season 

He's playing "Rebuild Hockey"


----------



## Kirigakure Cleaveri (Sep 22, 2011)

This is the first season I'm going to properly watch NHL. Of course I've followed stats and watched a few games, but this season I'm gonna take it upon myself to really get into this league and maybe find my favorite team in the mean time.

BTW, does this board have a thread for general Ice-Hockey disscussion or a thread for european series?


----------



## Freya Crescent (Sep 22, 2011)

Gonna watch my first NHL match soon, NHL Premiere here in Helsinki, Ducks vs Sabres. Sel?nne, Perry, Getzlaf, Leino, Koivu, Perry... with all these names, and especially Teemu I couldn'tve missed this one!

I am a Red Wings fan though.


----------



## Xyloxi (Sep 22, 2011)

Kirigakure Cleaveri said:


> This is the first season I'm going to properly watch NHL. Of course I've followed stats and watched a few games, but this season I'm gonna take it upon myself to really get into this league and maybe find my favorite team in the mean time.
> 
> BTW, does this board have a thread for general Ice-Hockey disscussion or a thread for european series?



No, I'd imagine the threads would be a bit short and there'd be a fair number of them as well. What team do you think will be your favourite then?


----------



## Kirigakure Cleaveri (Sep 22, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> No, I'd imagine the threads would be a bit short and there'd be a fair number of them as well. What team do you think will be your favourite then?


 What if I were to make one General discussion thread for all other series and leagues. No thread flood.

Well, lets see.. One candidate would have to be *Wild*. Because of M.Koivu and of course B?cks in goalkeeping duty. And of course Wild has drafted the current god of hockey in Finland today (though some of the hype is overboard) MG Mikael Granlund

More Finns to follow *Nashville*, Rinne is an awesome goalie.

You gotta respect the veteran Finns of *Anaheim* Sel?nne, S.Koivu and then there is Lydman. 

In Buffalo *Sabres* we have on one of my favorite Finnish players in Leino.

These are the Finns I root for in NHL'

And on to interesting non-Finn teams:

*LA Kings*

*Florida Panthers*



These are teams where I like the way they are built and based on some individuals also.

We will see what is the style of teams I bolded in this post and then further into the season I hopefully have a team to support. Some might say I'm just gloryhunting, but you gotta see them play properly before you can tell. And of course once I choose a team I stick with it. 

E: sry Bergenheim went to Florida right? That doesn't count ' cause I didn't even remember him


----------



## Tiger (Sep 22, 2011)

You may as well just post here.

You'd have, perhaps, two people know anything about the specific EU teams you're talking about.

If you're looking for a better place to discuss non-NHL leagues though, HFBoards is where I would recommend.


----------



## Sogeking (Sep 23, 2011)

Kirigakure Cleaveri said:


> These are teams where I like the way they are built and based on some individuals also.
> 
> We will see what is the style of teams I bolded in this post and then further into the season I hopefully have a team to support. Some might say I'm just gloryhunting, but you gotta see them play properly before you can tell. And of course once I choose a team I stick with it.



Guess it really comes down to what style of play you want to watch... trap? high tempo? balanced? I mean, personally I like the Pens, so I may be a bit biased, but I have a hard time watching trap teams (I know the pens played that way last year, but with Geno and Sid out, that was kind of all we could do). anyway, great to have another hockey fan.


----------



## Kirigakure Cleaveri (Sep 23, 2011)

Sogeking said:


> Guess it really comes down to what style of play you want to watch... trap? high tempo? balanced? I mean, personally I like the Pens, so I may be a bit biased, but I have a hard time watching trap teams (I know the pens played that way last year, but with Geno and Sid out, that was kind of all we could do). anyway, great to have another hockey fan.



Tempo is always nice. Which reminds me.. 



Law said:


> You may as well just post here.



My favorite team in the Finnish League have really been upping the tempo in the first few matches. Going to the game tomorrow to support them.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Helsingin Jokerit!*​


----------



## Xyloxi (Sep 23, 2011)

Have fun! If I end up in Sweden for a year abroad, that'll give me an excuse to get into European hockey, because lets face it the British Elite League sucks balls.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 23, 2011)

I've been playing Eastside Hockey Manager a bit today, started a new game with the Canucks.

My current record is 17-6-1, I am leading the Western Conference, and 2nd in the league.


----------



## Mael (Sep 23, 2011)

That was a nice little preseason opener.

Banner raised. 

Bruins win over NYI.


----------



## Sogeking (Sep 23, 2011)

How do they plan on dealing with Rask? I mean, Thomas is a fantastic goalie, but I can't imagine that Rask is happy to be sitting either way. are they just going to wait for Thomas to retire then give Rask the job?


----------



## Kirigakure Cleaveri (Sep 24, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> Have fun! If I end up in Sweden for a year abroad, that'll give me an excuse to get into European hockey, because lets face it the British Elite League sucks balls.


I sure did! Jokerit came from being 1-3 down starting the 3rd to win 4-3. We have a smaller rink than most teams in the league because Ducks vs. Sabres is gonna take place at the Hartwall Arena. Not going 'cause the tickets are way above my budget, besides I think it's sold out. Might go to the Jokerit vs. Ducks game that takes place before the season opener for the two NHL-teams. Man I hope they don't alter the rink back. 

Just to annoy  , am gonna post a Jokerit video that plays at the arena before the match, it introduces the team. Some NHL fans might know Jarkko Ruutu and maybe Ossi V??n?nen, sry Vaananen for you guys. Gonna put it in spoiler tags.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cT-E3cg7xMc&feature[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sogeking (Sep 24, 2011)

I totally remember Jarkko, he played for the pens in the year we lost to the wings in the cup finals. If I remember right he had some filthy shootout moves.

cool video too, by the way. Makes me even more excited for hockey to really get going.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Sep 27, 2011)

and the saga continues 

a week after Wayne Simmonds gets a bananna thrown at him,  he calls Sean Avery a "Homophobic Slur"


trash talk sure has grown lately


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 28, 2011)

10/8 we'll be playing the Wings, retiring Forsberg's number, and honouring Salei, Skrastins and Belak. Gonna be nice to have hockey back <3


----------



## Tiger (Sep 28, 2011)

lol Hockeypony.

Last night, Eberle / Nugent-Hopkins / Hall combined for 8 points against an NHL-ready team. And they were _gorgeous_ goals.

Being a bottom-feeder team has never been this exciting. We actually have the problem right now of having too many prospects.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah, the Oilers are gonna be great for 3 years until your prospects all realize they can leave Edmonton


----------



## Tiger (Sep 28, 2011)

Young guys don't wanna leave Edmonton. It's the older guys whose wives won't let them move to Edmonton. 

You can hear a resounding "No you fucking don't" from a wife whenever the Oilers send a UFA an offer-sheet.

Jordan Eberle is from the prairies.
RNH plays in Red Deer.
And Taylor Hall gets to play with Eberle and RNH.

I think we're fine. 

But we're not going to be "good for 3 years", we're going to be "good _in_ 3 years". Which, as it happens, is about the amount of time Vancouver has to win a cup before it's too late.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 28, 2011)

Lol, Pronger can prolly attest to that one.

Maybe Avs-Oilers will become the next great Western Conference rivalry


----------



## Tiger (Sep 28, 2011)

Meh, I'd say Minnesota is on the up-and-up more than the Avs.

Edmonton will be battling Colorado for 3rd spot in the division this year, while you guys battle Minnesota for first.

And only two teams from our division will make the playoffs I bet.


----------



## Kirigakure Cleaveri (Sep 28, 2011)

Law said:


> Meh, I'd say Minnesota is on the up-and-up more than the Avs.



Sure they'll have MG in 12/13!



Sorry, had to post the goal that Mike Keenan is probably still butthurt over. 

But seriously about Minnesota's upcoming season. I've seen some variations of the possoble line-up. And they seem good to me, everything, but the defence. Here's one:



> Stoner-Spurgeon
> Zanon-Zidlicky
> Schultz-Scandella


To me that doesn't seem very good. Correct me ih I'm wrong..?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 28, 2011)

Minnesota is a defensive team all-around, and it's never been because of all-star defensemen.

Now they have a starry-eyed offense to add to that. I'd watch out for them.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 28, 2011)

Lifetime Red Wings fan here. I'm ready to get this season under way. Should be interesting to see how Mike Commodore and Ian White fit into the defensive side of things this season.


----------



## Kirigakure Cleaveri (Sep 28, 2011)

Law said:


> Minnesota is a defensive team all-around, and it's never been because of all-star defensemen.
> 
> Now they have a starry-eyed offense to add to that. I'd watch out for them.


Okay so it's more due to playing style. Just was thinking because I know Zidlicky should be pretty badass on the Power Play, but none of those other guys really rung a bell for me in defensive leader style.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 28, 2011)

All about the coaching style, yes.

When you play in Minnesota, you play defensively. 1 or 2 players get carte blanche to do whatever they want, and that's it. Heatley will be one of those players. And when it's so hard to mount offense against Minnesota, who will then get the puck to Heatley...it could be really, really good.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 28, 2011)

I've never envisioned Minnesota as anything other than mediocre, but now that they have proven clutch performer Dany Heatley I guess anything is possible.

Also just for the record, I may live in Vancouver but my true love is the Avalanche :33


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Sep 30, 2011)

just got back from the Stars 7-1 trouncing of the Panthers


Mike Riberio with 6 points(1 G and 5 A)


was right on the glass banging it.    they changed their goal song.  its the same as the Leafs but with GO STARS GO at each break


----------



## Tiger (Oct 2, 2011)

Our defensemen keep getting injured, we only have 6 healthy to start the season, and only half of them are NHL-ready. 

Offense is doing fine, and so many up-sides it's insane...but we'll give up 3-4 goals per game, easy. "Gary Bettman Hockey" for Edmonton this season. Games will come down to whether we can score more than our opposition, or if our goalie stands on his head like an acrobat for 60 minutes. We'll be exciting to watch, and get another top 7 pick in the next draft.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm expecting a slow start for the season for my Canucks. There's the usual Cup Final hangover excuse, but more importantly the second line is basically out due to injury, and I'm not sold on Sturm at all. The defense is not quite what it was last year with Ehrhoff gone, but with Tanev's ridiculous development and Ballard hopefully not sucking that hole may be filled.

Toughness is still the team's biggest weakness, possibly even moreso than last year, along with a penchant for stick penalties and headshots when a game starts getting ugly (a side effect of not having those big powerful guys to defend your stars). Cut that shit out boys. But that's a problem that surfaces in the postseason mainly. I'm expecting another division win, not running away with it like last year, though. Another President's Trophy is probably asking too much. But hopefully Kesler can put up another Selke year and one of the Sedins can take another run at the scoring trophies.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah, that needs to stop for sure. And it will, at least against Edmonton, once Eager is back in the line-up. Any suspensions or fines for Edler and...the other guy who got a penalty for a head-shot against the Oilers?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 3, 2011)

No, Edler or Sturm didn't get anything. The ruling was that Hall lowered his head "just prior" or something when Edler hit him and Sturm's hit was ruled as "incidental contact with the head." That's what Bob McKenzie said anyway.

I figured Sturm at least would get something. Whatever the ruling that kind of play isn't going to win anyone over.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 3, 2011)

It's not something I'll remember due to there being no injuries incurred by it.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 3, 2011)

went to the Dallas Stars Alumni game today



  photo gallery from the site

some shots of the event.    

special guest at intermission was a surprise visit from Ken Hitchcock

real nice seeing Modano playing again.   Hull was blasting away as usual,  Nieuwendyk with that killer wrister.   Ed Belfour was playing D   does that now these days in beer league

black team with Nieuwendyk, Verbeek, Carbonneau, Belfour, Matvichuk, Keane
white team with the Modano/Jere/Hull line, Barnes, Bassen, Ludwig
both teams mixed with regulars

goalies were Texas Tornado ones.   the coaches were the Stars goalies(Kari and Raycroft)

the black team had the lead most of the way and won a shootout before the 2nd half.   white team came back and won 11-9,  Modano with the empty netter.     Riberio got 3 goals   xd

the Frisco arena is a nice one.   I can see why they practice there now

cant wait for season opener against the Hawks.   will be there


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 7, 2011)

Trade Luongo! Blow up the team! Tim Thomas would've stopped that! Vigneault should've put Schneider in for the shootout! Sedins are too soft! Samuelsson has a ratty mustache! I didn't notice Kesler out there all night*! Luongo's allowed the most goals in the league and Matt Cooke is on pace to score 164 goals this year thanks to him!

Season's over, wonder what lottery pick we're getting 

*Except when they put his nude pic on national TV, hot damn.


----------



## b0rt (Oct 7, 2011)

Leafs win 2-0. this is only the beginning. soon the championship will be ours...


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 7, 2011)

b0rt said:


> Leafs win 2-0. this is only the beginning. soon the championship will be ours...



I think this is exactly what I said the last two times the Leafs beat out the Habs in the first game, especially when they started winning the first few games of the season. Too bad they always seem to go on these horrendous losing streaks and dig themselves into a hole, so much that even when they become decent in the 2nd half it isn't enough to make the playoffs.

I still have hope though. Att least we have a legitimate starting goalie now, and the team looks to be getting better.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 7, 2011)

b0rt said:


> soon the championship will be ours...



sounds like something an Ovechkin Head would say


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Oct 7, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> Trade Luongo! Blow up the team! Tim Thomas would've stopped that! Vigneault should've put Schneider in for the shootout! Sedins are too soft! Samuelsson has a ratty mustache! I didn't notice Kesler out there all night*! Luongo's allowed the most goals in the league and Matt Cooke is on pace to score 164 goals this year thanks to him!
> 
> Season's over, wonder what lottery pick we're getting
> 
> *Except when they put his nude pic on national TV, hot damn.



The fact that game even went to a shootout is rather sad.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 8, 2011)

just got back from Stars opener.   packed house

They also have to like disco

Gotta Love Benn.  need to get his jersey


nice 2-1 effort.   Kari was stopping everything till 13 seconds left.

Modano was given a standing ovation when they showed him on the jumbotron.   he almost cried


----------



## Tiger (Oct 8, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> just got back from Stars opener.   packed house
> 
> They also have to like disco
> 
> Gotta Love Benn.  need to get his jersey




What a beautiful body to body check. Players need to watch that video. No being lazy and just hitting him as soon as possible, running the risk of injury, but lining him up and timing the hit perfectly to get him squarely in the logo.

Picture-perfect, and the guy he hits skates away without a worry. All the force went into the glass - and that's how it should be. Skaters will put more trust in a guy like Benn who they know isn't trying to injure them.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 8, 2011)

Law said:


> What a beautiful body to body check. Players need to watch that video. No being lazy and just hitting him as soon as possible, running the risk of injury, but lining him up and timing the hit perfectly to get him squarely in the logo.
> 
> Picture-perfect, and the guy he hits skates away without a worry. All the force went into the glass - and that's how it should be. Skaters will put more trust in a guy like Benn who they know isn't trying to injure them.



good call.   and we need more glass breaking than people's heads


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 9, 2011)

So Leafs win again, though I didn't like that it went from 4-0 to 6-5. 3rd period could have been better, but we're in the first stages of the season anyway, so I'm hoping that they improve as the season goes along.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 9, 2011)

It was great watching the Wings spoil Forsberg's number being retired last night. They put a 3 - 0 beat down on em' and the Euro twins hooked up for a nice goal in the third period. I was also pleasantly surprised with Conklin's play between the pipes last night, hopefully he will be a very serviceable back-up to Howard. But yeah, all in all, it's only two games in, but the Wings are 2-0-0 and look primed for another run at amassing 100pts or more in the regular season.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 9, 2011)

Just wanted to say Go Sabres


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 9, 2011)

And Kessel got the hat trick

Fuck yeah


----------



## Tiger (Oct 9, 2011)

Pittsburgh looking incredibly solid. They're without both Crosby and Malkin, and I don't see much weakness.

Brent Johnson has made some really good saves, and the Oilers _really_ need to stop taking terrible penalties.

Without Crosby, in the first three games - the Pens are currently 5 for 11 on the power play, and the Oil just took another penalty.


----------



## Mael (Oct 9, 2011)

Poor Winnipeg.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 10, 2011)

Mael said:


> Poor Winnipeg.



Jets fans are going to have to get used to that this year. Teams that move to a new city without an already successful team tend to have a shaky start. They need to get comfortable in their new homes, and let the excitement die down.

Anyway, the Edm v Pit game was such a great game. It gets a stronger nod from me being biased for the winner - but the game was very exciting, and the goaltenders got 1st and 2nd stars, and they were well-deserved.

Late-game dramatics from the Nuge, and I heard something I'll be hearing for the next decade if I'm lucky:

"Hall gets the puck to Nugent-Hopkins, he scores!"

I got goosebumps.

Ladislav Smid- almost ten minutes of penalty-killing, 6 blocked shots, led the game in hits. /golfclap


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 10, 2011)

Good stuff from the Oilers yeah. My Avs took a depressing loss to the Red Wings presented by Amway, but it was a pretty sweet ride til we lost all momentum in the 3rd. Landeskog looked excellent, 18 years old and already has the physical presence of a veteran. Kid kills penalties too, pretty psyched to see what else he can do.

Still can't believe Chuck fucking Kobasew is on our 1st line though


----------



## Tiger (Oct 10, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> Good stuff from the Oilers yeah. My Avs took a depressing loss to the *Red Wings presented by Amway*, but it was a pretty sweet ride til we lost all momentum in the 3rd. Landeskog looked excellent, 18 years old and already has the physical presence of a veteran. Kid kills penalties too, pretty psyched to see what else he can do.
> 
> Still can't believe Chuck fucking Kobasew is on our 1st line though



Did you just do a plug for a pyramid scheme?


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 10, 2011)

No, the Red Wings are seriously presented by Amway now. It's on their tickets and everything. Fucking hilarious.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 11, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> No, the Red Wings are seriously presented by Amway now. It's on their tickets and everything. Fucking hilarious.



And the Avalanche are presented with routine ass kickings from the Wings over the last several years-- my two favorite being the recent 3 - 0 beat down on Forsberg night, and last year with Ozzie getting his 400th win... couldn't have happened against a better team.


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 11, 2011)

The funny thing is that even since the Avs stopped being contenders the record's been almost dead even. But it's easy to talk smack if you don't watch the games


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 11, 2011)

nice work by the Stars.  tied Phoenix with a min left and winning the shootout.  Riberio with another highlight reel goal


there were only 6300 in the house cause of the Rangers playoff game.  
Cuba Gooding Jr was at the game


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 11, 2011)

Whats everybodys opinion of the Washington Capitals?


----------



## b0rt (Oct 12, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Whats everybodys opinion of the Washington Capitals?



still one of the top 2 or 3 teams in the East.

I still think Pittsburgh's 1st but Buffalo/Boston are close up there to. Washington is in that mix. they'll be in the playoffs with home-ice advantage at least in the 1st round.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah but are they good enough to finally win the cup?


----------



## b0rt (Oct 12, 2011)

they have a decent shot I'd say.


----------



## Imamember (Oct 12, 2011)

So whats everyones honest thoughts on my precious stars this year, Im claiming they have a ccrack at the playoffs definately but top 4 in the conference? will they make it past the first round of playoffs? i still stand by them and think they are Dark horse stanley cup contenders..


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hopefully they at least make the conference finals


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 13, 2011)

looks like Sean Avery in the AHL put the Stars under the league min for the cap.

signed Eric Nystrom from Minnesota for future considerations 

might get to see him play later today


----------



## Imamember (Oct 13, 2011)

Well acording to Joe Nieuwendyk he is a hard-working forward who kills penalties and will help with the depth of our current roster so the more the merrier i say >.<


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 13, 2011)

Caps vs Pens tonight i think it'll be a good game hopefully the Caps can get better with there power play.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 13, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Caps vs Pens tonight i think it'll be a good game hopefully the Caps can get better with there power play.



hopefully Malkin plays.  he's been out a few games lately.  not sure why


just got a call from the AAC,  my customized Hull #22 jersey is ready to pickup.   just in time for Blues game


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 13, 2011)

Malkin is still recovering from knee surgery he is a game-time decision but i don't expect him to play.


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 13, 2011)

Hope no one around here's a Sens fan because _fuuuck yeeeeeeeaaaaaaaah_.


----------



## Heloves (Oct 13, 2011)

funny how I've never heard of the Winnipeg Jets till now


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 13, 2011)

Cause they used to be the Atlanta Thrashers this is there first season as the Winnipeg Jets


----------



## Heloves (Oct 13, 2011)

Ah.......... well they're pretty ok .....c'mon Blackhawks ..the fight for the title begins nao!!!


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 13, 2011)

Blackhawks need to put them away and stop playing around.


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 13, 2011)

History lesson for you, Heloves: Formerly part of the fledgling WHA, having famously lured Bobby Hull from the Blackhawks with a million-dollar contract offer, the Winnipeg Jets were incorporated into the NHL for the 1979-1980 season along with 3 other teams when their league folded. They enjoyed some middling success over the years, punctuated by Teemu Selanne's 76-goal, 132-point rookie in 1992-93, but never became playoff contenders despite a hugely passionate fanbase. In 1996-97, after a terrible fiscal year made worse by a weak Canadian dollar, they relocated to Phoenix and became what is now the Coyotes.

This summer, the Thrashers moved to Winnipeg because fuck Atlanta and became the Jets because tradition is cool and shit.


----------



## Heloves (Oct 13, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> History lesson for you, Heloves: Formerly part of the fledgling WHA, having famously lured Bobby Hull from the Blackhawks with a million-dollar contract offer, the Winnipeg Jets were incorporated into the NHL for the 1979-1980 season along with 3 other teams when their league folded. They enjoyed some middling success over the years, punctuated by Teemu Selanne's 76-goal, 132-point rookie in 1992-93, but never became playoff contenders despite a hugely passionate fanbase. In 1996-97, after a terrible fiscal year made worse by a weak Canadian dollar, they relocated to Phoenix and became what is now the Coyotes.
> 
> This summer, the Thrashers moved to Winnipeg because fuck Atlanta and became the Jets because tradition is cool and shit.



NOT THE BOBBY HULL? ...MOTHER ......

Go to hell Jets 

Edit: Yeah Blackhawks win :WOW


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 13, 2011)

I'd like to see the Hartford Whalers come back as a franchise.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 14, 2011)

had fun at the Stars game tonight.   though way too many not in the seats.   even though the Rangers game ended an hour before the game(on tv)

got my Hull jersey from the shop.  very nice.   stitched instead of heat pressed



Kari was epic.    very nice shorthander by Loui Erikkson

3-1 now


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 14, 2011)

Are the Stars not a big draw in Dallas?


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 14, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Are the Stars not a big draw in Dallas?



the Texas Rangers are in the ALCS.     that gets priority since its only the 2nd time we've been there

once baseball ends,   we will get fans back since the NBA is locked out


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 14, 2011)

Well the NBA lockout helps my team out as well since the Caps don't have to share the Verizon center with the Wizards so that should boost the attendance.


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 14, 2011)

It'll be good for the NHL as a whole since the leagues are in direct competition for viewers and attendance both. Avs don't have to share payroll with the Nugs as an extra bonus (they're owned by the same tightfisted cheapwad bastards).

Also there was a point where we were up 3-1 on the Sens and Anderson still had a better save percentage that Giguere


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 14, 2011)

The Avs look really fast and angile the little i have seen from them so far the Senators could not stop them.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 14, 2011)

bro got some nice shots at the game:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Burish scoring:


Souray punching Stewart:


BRAWL!


Riberio and Kari high-five after the game


----------



## Heloves (Oct 14, 2011)

Blackhawks won and lost to Dallas and beat the Jets..good start so far


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 14, 2011)

The Blackhawks are in a tough division with the Red Wings in it but they might be moving to the east


----------



## Heloves (Oct 14, 2011)

wait Red wings are moving to the East?


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 14, 2011)

It is a good possibility when the conferences re-align talk is the Red Wings will be put in the southeast division


----------



## Heloves (Oct 14, 2011)

Where will Chicago go to?


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 14, 2011)

Chicago would stay in the west the Red Wings are the only ones moving at this point


----------



## b0rt (Oct 15, 2011)

yea Detroit is supposed to be moving to the Southeast division and the Jets move to Central starting next year.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 15, 2011)

Well that'll make my Caps division harder to win starting next season


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 16, 2011)

what a wild night!

Hopkins with his first Hat Trick
Tavares with 8 points in the last 2 games


Stars 4-0 at home now^^  
Benn with his 100th point,   Souray and Ryder with their first goals, Ribs with 3 assists


----------



## Imamember (Oct 17, 2011)

Its our year this year baby 

STARS FTW the cup is coming home


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 17, 2011)

I see the Red Wings winning the west.


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 17, 2011)

Wings, Avs, Stars all leading their divisions, really takes you back eh?


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 17, 2011)

Avs vs Leafs tonight battle of 2 young teams should be interesting.


----------



## b0rt (Oct 17, 2011)

Leafs lose 3-2 in OT to Colorado. close game though. still got a point out of it.


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 17, 2011)

Avs are now on top of the league, time to be insufferably smug about it til our mid-December collapse


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 17, 2011)

Well at least the Leafs which means my Caps are still in first place in the eastern conference


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 18, 2011)

I could get used to this


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 18, 2011)

Imamember said:


> Its our year this year baby
> 
> STARS FTW the cup is coming home



almost mistook you for my friend who lives in Australia too.   he's a big Stars fan from Ft Worth


----------



## b0rt (Oct 18, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> I see the Red Wings winning the west.



I see LA winning the West but not getting the top seed during regular season. I see them at 4th seed winning the West and evenutally the cup.

yes I said it, LA will get theirs this year.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 18, 2011)

If my Caps win tonight we will be tied with the Avs for first in the league


----------



## Tiger (Oct 18, 2011)

Holy eff is it ever fun watching/listening to Ryan Nugent-Hopkins, Jordan Eberle, and Taylor Hall not only play on the same line in the NHL, but rip shit apart against the opposing team's toughest lines.

Landeskog seems the man to beat this year for Calder, but my boy RNH is going to make him work for it.


----------



## Mael (Oct 18, 2011)

Holy shit...Winnipeg won?


----------



## b0rt (Oct 18, 2011)

Law said:


> Holy eff is it ever fun watching/listening to Ryan Nugent-Hopkins, Jordan Eberle, and Taylor Hall not only play on the same line in the NHL, but rip shit apart against the opposing team's toughest lines.
> 
> Landeskog seems the man to beat this year for Calder, but my boy RNH is going to make him work for it.



RNH should win it. if he stays all year that is.

Colorado will be ok they just had a bad year due to injury so I don't expect Landeskog to have as big of an effect as Hopkins if they both played all year that is comparably speaking.


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 18, 2011)

Landeskog plays on the checking line with O'Reilly and Winnik, so don't expect him to start putting up hat tricks. Kid is phenomenal so far though; he throws hits, skates hard, kills penalties, and has the on-ice maturity of a seasoned veteran. Completely happy with what we have in him. If he can beat out RNH's scoring and hype, that's just a bonus.

Also I see Philly has shown their inferiority to our team by only beating the Sens 7-2


----------



## b0rt (Oct 18, 2011)

fuckin Sens. I live in Ottawa and believe me the Sens are awful.

I'm a Leafs fan though since I'm from the North.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 19, 2011)

another great game by Kari Lehtonen and Jamie Benn.  Stars 5-1 now.  keep up the pace!

already Benn has a goal of the year canidate like last year


wicked


----------



## Prince of Pop (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm very angry with the result of the Bruins game last night. MY TEAM WAS SCREWED!!! These damn referee p****s gave them too many penalties including misconducts and ejections. All I know is it's the Hurricanes' fault. They just provoke them by getting the Bruins to get penalties. What is this 1972 Summit Series? I now officially hate the Carolina Hurricanes, next on my list.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 20, 2011)

Caps 6-0 headed into a showdown with the Red Wings who also could be unbeaten Saturday night.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 20, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Caps 6-0 headed into a showdown with the Red Wings who also could be unbeaten Saturday night.



good luck with that game

nice to see Ovi getting 2 goals


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 23, 2011)

And Detroit's win streak comes to a crashing end.

Very happy with the Booth trade, hope he enjoys playing with his old buddy Kesler again. Shores up the second line. Samuelsson was fine but his health is questionable, he's aging, and he's on the last year of his contract, while I never even wanted Sturm in the first place, so.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 23, 2011)

Well my Caps undefeated streak will probably end on Thursday in Edmonton and i'm kinda ready for the first loss of the season.


----------



## Mountain94 (Oct 23, 2011)

Huge Bruins fan! Im loving how Seguin has looked so far. Looks like a completely different player now compared to last year.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 26, 2011)

wow.  Columbus won their first against the Wings.   Wisniewski back apparently helped plus Wings played their backup too(Howard had his first kid)


Wooohoooo!    Stars tied the Coyotes in the last min and won in shootout    Daley's first ever attempt for the win

Kari Lehtonen is 7-0


Edit:  good news for Oilers.  Edmonton City Council approves funding for new arena


----------



## Tiger (Oct 28, 2011)

$450 Million arena in the downtown core will be amazing.

Also...


HOLY SHIT. We beat the Caps, rofl 

"Save by save. Brick by brick...the wall goes up."

A quote referring to Nikolai Khabibulin, the best goaltender in the NHL...no one had that in their bucket of predictions, guaranteed. 34/35 saves for Khabby against the most prolific-scoring team in the NHL. That's _ridiculous_. 19 saves in the third period alone.

Our Goals allowed per game is #1 in the NHL. Again, no one would have been taken seriously predicting that at any point in the season.

The kid line
Ryan Nugent-Hopkins - 5g 4a - 9points
Jordan Eberle - 2g 7a - 9 points
Taylor Hall - 3g 5a - 8 points

That line has scored 10 of our 18 goals.

*I love this*.

I'm not delusional...I know this isn't a contender team, trust me. But shit is it exciting.


----------



## Jade (Oct 28, 2011)

ffs. We lose to the Habs and now the Chia is talking about trades. I'm not happy about the


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 28, 2011)

@Law: I know right? I'm the same, obviously the Avs are coming back down to Earth and they kind of already are, but the whole time it's all holy shit did you see what Landeskog just did and whoa Varly just made an incredible save, and it's absolutely brilliant. Definitely looking forward to tomorrow's game :33


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 28, 2011)

Checking the scores, seeing how everything went...

WINNIPEG BEAT PHILADELPHIA 9-8 WHAT THE HELL


----------



## Jade (Oct 28, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Checking the scores, seeing how everything went...
> 
> WINNIPEG BEAT PHILADELPHIA 9-8 WHAT THE HELL


That 17g is more than the Bruins have mustered so far.


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 28, 2011)

Haha yeah I had to look at that twice to make sure my eyes were still working. Too bad I didn't catch that one, sounds like a fun time.


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 28, 2011)

Shit, we outshot the Oil 39-19? Suddenly I understand what it must've felt like to play against us circa 09-10 lol.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 29, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> Shit, we outshot the Oil 39-19? Suddenly I understand what it must've felt like to play against us circa 09-10 lol.



41-19 actually, lol

We also had 23 blocked shots, but most of those shots weren't prime scoring chances or anything.

Edmonton is officially #1 in the Western Conference. 
Take a picture, cuz you'll never see _that_ again! Although, on our current streak, the Blues shouldn't pose too much of a problem.

On the Edmonton boards on hfboards.com, they're basically calling us the trolls of the NHL. Vancouver, Washington, and now Colorado got trolled. It's funny, Khabibulin wins three in a row with a less than 1.00GAA, and then sits, and Dubnyk comes in with all the pressure to perform, and makes 40 saves. Do you go back to Khabibulin, or play Dubnyk again in St. Louis?

(If you go by winning pct., the Kings are still the best team in the West. Would love to see Phoenix, Columbus and New Jersey win tonight, lol...preserve that top-spot for one more day!)


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 30, 2011)

hehehe.   Stars Kari Lehtonen is now 8-1 with the win against the Devils

was a fun Halloween game+Joe Nieuwendyk Hall of Fame night

TX Rangers Derek Holland and Mike Napoli was there between periods shooting pucks.   got a nice ovation

nice seeing Souray with a goal and assist.  I have to say thank you Edmonton for releasing him from his cage


----------



## Mael (Oct 30, 2011)

Rask.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 30, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> hehehe.   Stars Kari Lehtonen is now 8-1 with the win against the Devils
> 
> was a fun Halloween game+Joe Nieuwendyk Hall of Fame night
> 
> ...



He managed to score a short-handed goal. That's straight-up odd.

Souray's great...until his wife wants to live somewhere else. Or until you ask him to be the cornerstone of your _defensive play_. The guy is built to rack up points, and he does it well.

I told my brother that Dallas would be top of the Pacific this year, followed by LA and he laughed at me. "No no, San Jose clearly. Anaheim second." Nice to see I still know what I'm talkin' about sometimes. Admittedly, I was cheering for Jersey tonight...just cuz' you know, lol

lol at Detroit...Seems like Washington broke them.


----------



## Jade (Oct 30, 2011)

Mael said:


> Rask.


Krecji, Horton, Corvo, Marchand, Peverly, Pouliot, Ference, Lucic. 

80% of the team has sucked. They aren't blocking shocks, they are turning the puck over way too easily.

Thomas and Rask are the only one's doing their job, with Sequin and Kelly performing well. The Goalies are left out to dry when either Lucic or Horton do something horribly stupid which they've done plenty of, especially Horton. We can't expect either of them to only let up 1-2g's a game while our offense floats around.

Something needs to be done about Geoff Ward though. The PP decline over 3 years is horrible.


----------



## Newbologist (Oct 30, 2011)

Leafs are actually good this year 

I don't expect it to last too long though If we somehow finish 7th or 8th in the conference and make the playoffs I'll be happy


----------



## Tiger (Oct 30, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> Leafs are actually good this year
> 
> I don't expect it to last too long though If we somehow finish 7th or 8th in the conference and make the playoffs I'll be happy



Pretty much how I feel about the Oilers.

Edmonton fans will be ecstatic to see the rebuild make the playoffs so soon.

Glad to see Toronto lose tonight though - Edmonton, best Canadian team in the league  7-2-2 +7, best GAA in the league, 3rd PK, 10th PP, best goalie in the league in both major categories.

The Nuge - 5g, 6a, 11pts
Eberle - 3g, 7a, 10pts
Hall - 3g, 6a, 9 pts
Captain Canada - 5g, 5a, 10pts

Through 11 games.

_Pinch me_.

10 of our next 12 games are on the road though, against a few contenders. If we can go .500 on the road, and then come back home and take care of business there again, I'd be happy.

Forgive me for being overly excited. This team was last in the league last year, and Edmonton fan expectations were to be a .500 team this year.


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 30, 2011)

So we lose to the Oilers after outshooting them 41-19, then beat the Kings while getting outshot 32-16. Something tells me it is gonna be terrifying watching this team >>

Fun fact: Exactly one team in the West is below '.500' this year. Parity!


----------



## Tiger (Oct 30, 2011)

Good to see Duchene getting the gwg. I was hearing grumbling from Colorado fans about the guy being shipped off to the AHL soon.

Hopefully LA has time to forget the loss by Thursday when we play them. Six in a row is better than five in a row, lol

re: Columbus- But oh boy are they ever below.


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 30, 2011)

Duchene's gonna be fine yeah, he's not playing badly so much as trying to do too much by himself. Sacco put him on the 4th line for a game but he's been better since. It's too bad Mueller's career is effectively over though, two of them made a great duo. Maybe Joey Hishon the Magician can fill that role once he's back from his own concussion issues.

At least Columbus has Wiz back to run the PP and make dirty gestures at Avery.


----------



## b0rt (Nov 1, 2011)

Toronto faces Columbus on Thursday. should be an easy win but not too sure the Leafs are beating teams like the Penguins and shitting on the ice the next game to a shitty team like Ottawa. I don't quite understand why.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Nov 1, 2011)

thats how the Stars were the past 3 years.   beat powerhouses like Detroit, Washington, Pittsburgh,  then lose to very bad teams more often


----------



## Newbologist (Nov 1, 2011)

b0rt said:


> Toronto faces Columbus on Thursday. should be an easy win but not too sure the Leafs are beating teams like the Penguins and shitting on the ice the next game to a shitty team like Ottawa. I don't quite understand why.



Ottawas on a 6 game win streak right now and are as hot as anyone so its not a terrible loss. Hopefully Reimer can come back soon.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Nov 2, 2011)

Nice to see my Canucks back on form, hammering the Capitals and completely dismantling the Flames tonight. I'm hopeful for this road trip.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 2, 2011)

So Boston is last in it's division. Can someone explain to an uneducated bystander of the sport how a championship winning team can have such a bad start?


----------



## Mael (Nov 2, 2011)

Lightning Strike said:


> So Boston is last in it's division. Can someone explain to an uneducated bystander of the sport how a championship winning team can have such a bad start?



Lazy players.  I first directed my rage at Tuukka Rask but now it's at almost everyone that isn't Seguin or Bergeron.  They got lazy winning the cup and lost their flair.

Of course upsetting Ottawa like that might prove a nice catalyst for a comeback.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 2, 2011)

Stanley Cup Hangover.

Happens to a lot of teams. They'll fire back up after the new year and make the playoffs...just perhaps not with home ice advantage.


----------



## Newbologist (Nov 3, 2011)

Leafs win again, Lupul with a hat trick in the second period


----------



## b0rt (Nov 3, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> Leafs win again, Lupul with a hat trick in the second period



8-3-1 and Columbus is next.

this I like. I like it a lot.


----------



## Newbologist (Nov 4, 2011)

Guess whose tied for first in the NHL


----------



## b0rt (Nov 4, 2011)

and won 4-1 yesterday.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 5, 2011)

I go by winning pct. as a better indicator of which teams are on top, rather than total points.

Washington .818
Dallas .750
Edmonton .750
Toronto .731
Chicago .731

Top 5 teams right now.

How utterly shocking is it that only Edmonton has a below 2.00 GAA...and it's sitting at 1.33 currently. That's retarded.

I keep bracing myself for the wheels to fall off this train. I even flat out said I expected to lose to LA last night, and we shut them out 3-0. It's not even the kid-line in the last 3-4 games, it's Ryan Smyth with the offense.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 5, 2011)

My Caps can do all the winning they want in the regular season as long as it leads to them winning lord stanleys cup in June.


----------



## b0rt (Nov 5, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> My Caps can do all the winning they want in the regular season as long as it leads to them winning lord stanleys cup in June.



Hockeycentral panel says that if they start having goaltending issues by the end of the year, they might either trade for one or switch to Neuvrith if Vokoun struggles. Vokoun I thought was a good acquisition to begin with but all Capitals problems point to goaltending cuz the rest of the team is as good as any in the league.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah goaltending has always been an issue in the playoffs but Ovie going silent in the playoffs hasn't helped either.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2011)

Seguin = Nasty

I'm glad the Bruins set their phasers to rape.


----------



## b0rt (Nov 5, 2011)

the fuck????

I demand an explanation!!!


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2011)

b0rt said:


> the fuck????
> 
> I demand an explanation!!!



1. Seguin the Slayer. 
2. Reimer's luck ran out.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks Boston for beating Toronto. The Islanders somehow took down Washington...now all I need is for LA to beat Pittsburgh and something can happen tonight I didn't think I'd see for another 5 years.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 5, 2011)

Fuck me fuck me fuck me. 7-0 TO BOSTON? WOW. My excuse? We didn't have Reimer and Wilson sucks at coaching.

Alrighty Leafs, win against Florida on Tuesday!

9-4-1 though. Still very nice. Win against Florida, we'll be 10-4-1 and back on track.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Nov 5, 2011)

so enjoyed the Stars game last night.    we booed the heck out of the refs when they came out 2nd period.   all the calls going against us in the first and many non calls


amazing how Matt Duchene can get 3 goals and an assist and still lose

Jamie Benn was on a mission after passing across to Matt for a freebie.   tying the game late and helping Loui get the OT winner.   Jamie with a goal and 3 assists  lol


----------



## crazy monkey (Nov 5, 2011)

Law said:


> I go by winning pct. as a better indicator of which teams are on top, rather than total points.
> 
> Washington .818
> Dallas .750
> ...


Yeah it crazy how the oilers are up there considering the last few years but there slowly coming back up im just psyched that we(im a resident in oil country) are getting a new arena and that we should make the playoffs this year. I dont think they will win the cup this year but given a couple years there is potential.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm pretty amazed about Tyler Seguin's first NHL hatrick. Awesome. The Bruins have better keep up. I'm still sick and tired of all the hang over bullcrap.


----------



## IBU (Nov 6, 2011)

Oilers lost last night, but RNH got another goal, so I really cannot complain. 

I was initially a little disappointed when the Oilers took RNH rather than Landeskog or Larsson, but so far at least there seems to be no reason for disappointment.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Nov 6, 2011)

IBU said:


> Oilers lost last night, but RNH got another goal, so I really cannot complaint.
> 
> I was initially a little disappointed when the Oilers took RNH rather than Landeskog or Larsson, but so far at least there seems to be no reason for disappointment.



Yeah. RNH is a pretty awesome rookie. Even with Taylor Hall and Jordan Eberle and at his side, he may be the Rookie of the Year.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 6, 2011)

IBU said:


> Oilers lost last night, but RNH got another goal, so I really cannot complain.
> 
> I was initially a little disappointed when the Oilers took RNH rather than Landeskog or Larsson, but so far at least there seems to be no reason for disappointment.



What's funny, is most people assumed he'd be going back to Red Deer this year. Then he scores in his first game, and gets a hatty in his third game. That's crazy.

RNH is the only one of those three who will change the entire outlook of hockey games by himself. He's a franchise player, and currently our best player at 18.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Nov 7, 2011)

Dallas is now the first to 10 wins

nice 5-2 win over Carolina.     Benn with 2 goals and Loui with 3 assists. 

Kari is 10-1  lol   


Nice to see Hitchcock has a job again.   Blues fired their coach and hired him


good to see the Pens and Stars at top.    Im counting down to 95 points.   the amount we needed last year to make the playoffs.


----------



## b0rt (Nov 8, 2011)

the West is fucked. thats why I like just being in the East. 

all West teams as far as I see it other than Columbus has a shot of making the playoffs this year in the West.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Nov 8, 2011)

GOODBYE HOME WIN STREAK CAPS


11-3 Dallas Stars.    Ryder/Benn/Erikkson is our new top line

Nystrom with an Ovechkin-esque goal.    dude is such a bargain for the cash we gave Minny

Onward to Pittsburgh.      

Speaking of,   I smell a Crosby sighting Friday.   they traded Letestu to the Jackets for a 4th rounder, freeing up a spot


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hmm way to rub it in but it had to end sometime so i'm not really all that concerned about my Caps.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Nov 8, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Hmm way to rub it in but it had to end sometime so i'm not really all that concerned about my Caps.



sorry bout that.   gotta enjoy something better than the Rangers losing the World Series.     hockey is way more fun.  and I'm very glad the Stars are doing so well after missing the playoffs 3 straight years and at the last game not making it the year before

Oilers still doing well.  I like that.   Hitchcock in St Louis is working instantly


----------



## b0rt (Nov 9, 2011)

Leafs got booed off the ice. lost 5-1 to Florida. cant blame the fans just telling the team to get it together. Reimer needs to come back soon too.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 9, 2011)

b0rt said:


> Leafs got booed off the ice. lost 5-1 to Florida. *cant blame the fans* just telling the team to get it together. Reimer needs to come back soon too.



Yes you can.

Booing your own team is shit.


----------



## Jade (Nov 9, 2011)

Leafs fans need to throw a rubber chicken onto the ice. Seems to happen in Boston yearly at some point. Can't be worse when fans threw beer onto the ice during the Carolina game.

Quite a sight with the Flyers-Lightning game


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Nov 9, 2011)

Law said:


> Yes you can.
> 
> Booing your own team is shit.



but booing refs when they come out is ok


rubber chicken huh?    sounds better than waffles at least


----------



## Prince of Pop (Nov 10, 2011)

Rubber chickens? What are they fans or traitors? They just show themselves no class like Montreal and Vancouver. They can boo referees and other teams if they want, but they should never boo your own team, NEVER. They show themselves as traitors and lack of class.

That startegy the Philadephia Flyers did after the opening face-off is disgraceful to hockey and that's a cowards way.


----------



## Jade (Nov 10, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> but booing refs when they come out is ok
> 
> 
> rubber chicken huh?    sounds better than waffles at least


Yeah, a few chickens hit the ice in Boston last year. The fans at the garden boo when the refs agitate them or the Bruins play like crap for awhile. You'll also hear them if we get are ass kicked by Montreal.

Haven't watched Edmonton that much this year. Looking forward to see if both teams play a good game.


----------



## Mael (Nov 10, 2011)

Edmonton gets a beating and Seguin stays hot.

Feels good man.  I'm glad my apprehension and pessimism has subsided.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 11, 2011)

Dubnyk isn't making a terribly strong case for himself compared to Khabibulin.

Seguin's doing the opposite. Not saying 10pts is terrible for Hall, but it's not great either. RNH is the star of that line, but Hall is a bit quieter than expected.

It's good for the kids to go on a long, tough road-trip to see how it feels to be matched against the opposing team's top line, rather than at home when they can be matched against the second.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice to see my Caps bounce back and beat the Devils i don't really care how many games they win just as long as they get in the playoffs and actually do something.


----------



## b0rt (Nov 12, 2011)

Leafs lost to the Sens. not good. I was hoping for a 2 game win streak, oh well.

1 more loss in a row, and we boo them again.


----------



## Mael (Nov 12, 2011)

Bruins beatdown the Sabres.

The fuck is happening to Boston all of a sudden?


----------



## b0rt (Nov 13, 2011)

well I knew they'd come around again I had them and the Kings in the final as my prediction before the season started. Bruins are mostly the same players as last year.

I had Caps and Ducks rounding up the final four. Boston I had as a 3rd seed behind Washington and Pitt but I thought they'd still have the best shot in the East to make the finals.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 14, 2011)

_The wheels on the bus start falling off, falling off, falling off. The wheels on the bus start falling off and match-ups kick our asssss._


----------



## Belphegoob (Nov 14, 2011)

Yet another loss where we outshoot our opponents 2-to-1. Varlamov routinely getting outplayed by the other netminder. Not terribly fond of where this season seems to be going.


----------



## Mael (Nov 14, 2011)

Canucks coming back in style too even if it's just lolzers Islanders as opponents.


----------



## Belphegoob (Nov 14, 2011)

Aaron Rome needs to be written into the All-Star game. Even more of a boss than Rory Fitzpatrick way back when,


----------



## IBU (Nov 14, 2011)

Law said:


> _The wheels on the bus start falling off, falling off, falling off. The wheels on the bus start falling off and match-ups kick our asssss._



Could not have said it better myself.


----------



## Mael (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks Buffalo.  Always nice to see Montreal take a hit.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Nov 15, 2011)

Mael said:


> Bruins beatdown the Sabres.
> 
> The fuck is happening to Boston all of a sudden?



Well that's 5 in a row. They got their groove and spirits back. I'm also glad that my favourite Milan Lucic didn't get a suspension, hell I didn't care if he gets a fine, but any Bruins get a suspension, then I'm fuming with anger on my list for their whinning over losing Miller. I know that hit wasn't intentional and even Shanahan said so.


----------



## Mael (Nov 15, 2011)

Prince of Pop said:


> Well that's 5 in a row. They got their groove and spirits back. I'm also glad that my favourite Milan Lucic didn't get a suspension, hell I didn't care if he gets a fine, but any Bruins get a suspension, then I'm fuming with anger on my list for their whinning over losing Miller. I know that hit wasn't intentional and even Shanahan said so.



Lucic hasn't been suspended...so take comfort in that.  I like Buffalo a lot so I don't have too much beef.

And if anything, Tyler Seguin has been the spark to the fire.  Homeboy was at +17 last time I checked.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Nov 17, 2011)

Mael said:


> Lucic hasn't been suspended...so take comfort in that.  I like Buffalo a lot so I don't have too much beef.
> 
> And if anything, Tyler Seguin has been the spark to the fire.  Homeboy was at +17 last time I checked.



I'm happy Looch didn't get a suspension. I respect you liking to Buffalo. Seguin is +15 currently and still leading +/- in the league. He's on FIRE!!! Looks to me like his training payed off.


----------



## Mael (Nov 17, 2011)

Seven.  Count it.

Oh Montreal lost...as did Toronto.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Nov 18, 2011)

Mael said:


> Seven.  Count it.
> 
> Oh Montreal lost...as did Toronto.



YEAH 7!!!! Wooohooo! And Montreal lost. This is turning into a very sweet month.


----------



## b0rt (Nov 19, 2011)

Leafs put on a clinic against the Capitals!!!


----------



## Tiger (Nov 20, 2011)

lol um 9-2 Oilers over Chicago..

That's weird.

The Nuge is back to a ppg at least, so that's pretty cool.

Nuge 19 in 19
Eberle 17 in 19
Hall 14 in 18


----------



## Belphegoob (Nov 20, 2011)

Giguere getting both starts in a back-to-back over Varlamov is a huge statement, and well-deserved seeing as Varly's been consistently outplayed by his opposing goalie at best and a sieve at worst. He's getting relegated to backup if Giguere keeps playing this well. And more importantly, we'll stop outshooting opponents 2 to 1 in every game and losing regardless, which will be nice.

How was the 9-2 game? I didn't get a chance to catch it but it sounds pretty interesting


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Nov 20, 2011)

my team just keeps dropping  >>

5 in a row.    goes to show you how valuable Gologoski and Burish are to the team.   both got their hand/finger hit by a shot and are out a month

but help has finally come.   new owner for the Stars now.   money won't be an issue anymore.   and hopefully with Lites returning as CEO/President,  we can get more people in the stands.

Tom Gaglardi, the new owner will drop the puck Monday.   We get the Oilers.
sure they got 9 goals against a good Hawks team,  though losing 5 in a row,  the Stars will break the ice soon.   always a good affair: Stars and Oilers.

if it gets worse,  the new owner will make changes Im sure


----------



## Mael (Nov 20, 2011)

You know your division is pretty damn dominant seeing win after win after win.  It bothers me since Boston can't friggin' advance in its hot streak but still...


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 20, 2011)

Crosby back monday 

so excited


----------



## Belphegoob (Nov 20, 2011)

Outshooting the Sharks 35-16 despite them having 5 power plays to our 1. Still losing 3-1. Fml, not even Giggy can save us now. How can we dominate games so hard and still find a way to lose them all


----------



## Mael (Nov 20, 2011)

C'mon Canucks...beat Ottawa.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Nov 20, 2011)

They did, though Ottawa still gets a loser point.

The Canucks' problem is that while the power play's awesome they can't score 5-on-5 at all for some reason. And the disturbing part is that that's been a problem dating back into the playoffs already.


----------



## Mael (Nov 20, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> They did, though Ottawa still gets a loser point.
> 
> The Canucks' problem is that while the power play's awesome they can't score 5-on-5 at all for some reason. And the disturbing part is that that's been a problem dating back into the playoffs already.



When the Bruins bite, they leave scars.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2011)

The Big Mumbo said:


> They did, though Ottawa still gets a loser point.
> 
> The Canucks' problem is that while the power play's awesome they can't score 5-on-5 at all for some reason. And the disturbing part is that that's been a problem dating back into the playoffs already.



Too much focus on positional puck-cycling, and not enough awareness on the rush.

It's as if they smell blood when their opponents are weakened, and dominate through superior puck-control. But when the odds are even, they're on their heels and not confident with the puck.

And %-wise, the Sharks are the top team in the league right now. Was hoping that wouldn't happen, especially since Dallas is in the skids at the moment.

As long as Dallas bumps Phoenix out of the top 3 in the Pacific, and the Canucks edge the Oilers out of 2nd in the NW - the season could end instantly, and the 8 teams I predicted to make the playoffs before the season started would.


----------



## Newbologist (Nov 21, 2011)

Crosby back tonight


----------



## Mael (Nov 21, 2011)

And that's already 1-0 on MTL.  

Honestly I was a tad apprehensive seeing the unrelenting barrage the Canadiens unleashed on Timmy in the first.


----------



## Mael (Nov 21, 2011)

9 wins.  Count 'em! 

Eff you Monty.


----------



## Newbologist (Nov 21, 2011)

4 points after a 10 month layoff are you kidding me? 

Best player in the league by far.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Nov 22, 2011)

whew.   big relief for the Stars.   course both teams are 1-5 in the last 6      I hope both do better from now on


Crosby's comeback is pretty awesome.   that first goal was sick.   the 2nd was just toss it and see

Ovechkin: good for him


----------



## Prince of Pop (Nov 22, 2011)

Mael said:


> 9 wins.  Count 'em!
> 
> Eff you Monty.



Yeah you tell em'. I bet they're whinning and crying as always.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Nov 24, 2011)

10! 10! 10 straight for Boston! YEAH BABY!!!

I wanna show the fights.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQ2v3-XuZWg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gXtzhHmWDM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Nov 24, 2011)

yeah.  loved that stuff.   Lucic was great.    Marchand with a sweet goal


I was at the Stars/LA game last night.    they sure know how to raise my blood pressure  xd

down 2-0 till the 3rd,   got a nice late goal from Benn,    then a late PP that came up short.   we had 25 seconds left and took a timeout.   our assistant coach called up a play that got Goal of the Night on NHL Network

all 5 players set on the neutral zone like a football line,   wacked the faceoff right at Willie Mitchell(former Star),  Benn grabbed the puck and set up Loui for the tying goal.    Otter getting the winner in OT after Riberio got smashed by Jack Johnson.    those last 25 seconds and overtime,  the jumbotron had the words:  BEAT LA up there.  everyone was yelling it.    

its been a while since we beat them.   I was surprised we wore our white jerseys too(usually home black)


----------



## Prince of Pop (Nov 25, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> yeah.  loved that stuff.   Lucic was great.    Marchand with a sweet goal



I love the fights. Those Sabres are just not tough enough against the Big Bad Bruins. Now everybody wants a piece of the them not just because the Bruins are regining champions, they're also jealous.


----------



## Jade (Nov 25, 2011)

David Krecji isn't playing well at all. Been in a slump all season.

Happy that all the close ups of the Bruins had them wearing a black eye


----------



## Doge (Nov 25, 2011)

*I'm kind of tired of seeing green bay going undefeated against crappy teams.*

Even the die hard fans at my high school are realizing they have yet to play someone who is notably "good".

It just feels like they steamroll over everyone this season and got a free pass.


----------



## Starrk (Nov 25, 2011)

Well, what team do you root for?


----------



## b0rt (Nov 25, 2011)

I'd guess none. since he hasn't been seen once in the NFL thread until yesterday. that certainly speaks for itself..

anyway, everyone is tired of seeing Green Bay go undefeated against shitty teams as you mentioned. unless that is you're a Packers fan..

I'm a true NFL fan and I love my Patriots. I also approve of my post.


----------



## Mael (Nov 25, 2011)

Crap on a pita.

Oh well...10 wins in a row to get to the top, that's Bruins style.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah, but that's not a big deal anyways, it's been a very sweet month for the Bruins. winning 10 straight games. I'm more pumped to see them facing Winnipeg Jets.


----------



## b0rt (Nov 26, 2011)

watched Montreal against Pittsburgh and there lets just say some biased officiating against Pittsburgh. good news is Pittsburgh still won it in OT 4-3 after Letang scored on his own rebound, he was also seen with a bloody nose half a period before late in the 3rd, and he got the OT winner, cuz he was playin like a DOWG!!!!!!

fuck you biased refs. biased refs ruin a good game, backfired on them sorryasses tonight.

they should seriously be looking into recruiting refs from like Texas or Mexico or something cuz fuck this game had such bad, biased officiating that they HAD to have been French or something cuz I was pretty much disgusted ta be honest.


----------



## Mael (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn nice effort from Winnipeg, but the Bs keep storming.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Nov 27, 2011)

4 wins in a row for the Canucks, with 3 wins in 4 nights, the last of them against the Sharks. Schneider playing like a boss with only 3 goals allowed in 4 games.

Things are looking up


----------



## Jade (Nov 27, 2011)

Chris Kelly has had a nice season so far. Second leading scorer with 9goals. Chara is also producing with 16p in the 16 games.

Though Krecji has 10p, his all-around play has been bad. He looked extremely pissed of during tonight's game.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah BRUINS!!!!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Nov 28, 2011)

b0rt said:


> fuck you biased refs. biased refs ruin a good game, backfired on them sorryasses tonight.



refs have been getting worse every year.   my Stars have been hosed by them a lot.   most penalized team in the league thanks to them.   and most of those calls are lame

some vets are mixed in and they should be ashamed.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 28, 2011)

Well my Caps fired there coach today what a surprise.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Nov 28, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> refs have been getting worse every year.   my Stars have been hosed by them a lot.   most penalized team in the league thanks to them.   and most of those calls are lame
> 
> some vets are mixed in and they should be ashamed.



Yeah I agree. Those damned referees, you can't trust them, they made bad calls giving couple of penalties for the Bruins which I knew they didn't do, but the game they face against Carolina Hurricanes was the worst, they've been screwing the Bruins and provoke them I nearly got a hissy fit over it.

They're such blind bats.


----------



## Mael (Nov 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOKK3sGd18I[/YOUTUBE]


> Top Comments
> 
> The message the Sabres sent was loud and clear. Mess with Ryan Miller, and we will send Gaustad out to get his ass kicked.
> mdoherty9188 7 hours ago 4



Dying of laughter for a minute straight...swear to God.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Nov 30, 2011)

Mael said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOKK3sGd18I[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Dying of laughter for a minute straight...swear to God.



HA! That fight makes me happy that the Bruins won those fights and the game. Not only that. Max Pacioretty got a 3 game suspension for headshot on Letang Saturday night and Letang scored an overtime winning goal after that, that'll show those whinners.


----------



## Mael (Nov 30, 2011)

Well that was a nice victory thar.  Northeast ain't got shit on Boston.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thomas got a nice epic save on Kessel.   no goals for him today


----------



## Prince of Pop (Dec 1, 2011)

Yep. that's 12-0-1 for the Bruins in November. Pretty sweet month.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Dec 2, 2011)

*NHL Star Of The Month*

*3rd Star-* *Joffery Lupel (Toronto) *

*2nd Star-* *Jonathan Toews (Chicago)*

*1st Star-* *Tim Thomas (Boston)*

We need to post NHL Stars of the Month every month.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thomas is a beast as usual.   all the doubters have been quieted

Im still pissed that Schenn didnt get anything for elbowing Vincour


----------



## Prince of Pop (Dec 2, 2011)

I hate those doubters and haters. At least the claims so called "hang over" is dead.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Dec 3, 2011)

another Boston win.   they know Kessel's moves


----------



## Mael (Dec 3, 2011)

Toronto is Boston's bitch. 

Honestly, it's amazing how much of a turn-around the Bs got themselves into.


----------



## Mael (Dec 5, 2011)

2-0 Bs.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 5, 2011)

Just wanted to come in and gloat a little after 8 years and several months karma has come and matthew barnaby has gotten his just desserts,  Thats what he gets for fucking with me


----------



## Mael (Dec 5, 2011)

Crosby power?

Not if Boston has anything to say about it.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 5, 2011)

Toronto 4-2 over NYR.

Phaneuf, Schenn, Lupul, GUSTAVSSON ESPECIALLY, Kessel and Franson all had a great game.

Man do I love the Leafs. 15-6-2 to anyteam other then Boston :/ 15-10-2 including our record with them.

And, the new conferences are just.....


> Playoff format:
> 
> Quote:
> The realignment is aimed at evening out the travel schedules for all NHL teams with each team playing teams outside their conference twice per year, once at home and on the road.
> ...


Also,



> TSNBobMcKenzie
> From @DarrenDreger: 1. Re-alignment requires NHLPA approval. 2. Playoff format for 3rd rd and beyond still not finalized. GMs to determine.


Honestly idc if this change happens or not. If it does we'll make it to the playoffs easier, if it doesn't, we'll make the playoffs anyways in the years to come if you think about it.

Leafs >/= Tampa (even though they struggle)
Leafs (full health) >= Buffalo (full health)
Leafs < Boston (even though we got a few wins in the past years)
Leafs > Habs
Leafs > Sens
Leafs >= Florida


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm kinda undecided on the format change. 

The timezone thing is definitely an improvement. Vancouver was in a division where none of the other teams were in their timezone...and being in the same division as Minnesota was just plain wrong either way. Now it's a conference that's half-Pacific and half-Mountain, so that's better. I am disappointed at not being in the same division as Winnipeg, but them's the breaks.

I don't want to whine, but it doesn't seem a little unfair to the teams in the eight-team conferences as compared to the seven-team conferences...your odds of making the playoffs are lower if you're in Conference A or B. I think it would be more even if they had the top three from each conference, plus four wild card spots, but again, just my opinion.

Another thing is with how in the cap era, who the elite teams are changes fairly quickly. When it was two conferences, with fifteen teams each, they were going to be generally even no matter what, but by splitting it up further, I think you're going to have some conferences that are clearly better than others, so there will be some good teams missing the playoffs and some crappy ones making it. Again that's why I prefer a wild card system over just strictly four teams per conference.

One plus is that we won't have to play the Blackhawks in the playoffs every year anymore, lol. But speaking of repetitive playoff match-ups, that could become an issue since your pool of potential first- and second-round opponents is cut in half. There's only so many combinations you can make out of seven or eight teams. 

However you won't really know how it'll play out until it happens so I'll just wait and see.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Dec 6, 2011)

Dallas is in the Central group.   Thank God


----------



## Prince of Pop (Dec 6, 2011)

I kind of like the idea of the proposed conference. I heard TSN's hockey insiders think they should have the divisons named after hockey legends.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 6, 2011)

Bruins beat the Pens, its was a really entertaining game though, could have gone either way

Felt like the Bruins physically handled the Pens though(aside from the shot at Malkin in the third, didnt look right) except for fights 

would be a great series in the playoffs if teams keep it up


----------



## b0rt (Dec 6, 2011)

the new conference thing is good but it to me anyway really came outta nowhere? I mean 2 divisions have 2 less teams unless they do want NEW teams that is in Quebec City & Kansas City.


----------



## Mael (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow...Winnipeg pulled it off.  Oh well...


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Dec 7, 2011)

Mael said:


> Wow...Winnipeg pulled it off.  Oh well...



you can thank the GM for that one.    Tyler Seguin was scratched cause he missed a breakfast.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Dec 7, 2011)

Mael said:


> Wow...Winnipeg pulled it off.  Oh well...





Kuwabara99 said:


> you can thank the GM for that one. Tyler Seguin was scratched cause he missed a breakfast.



Ah, that's no big deal anyways, it's a pretty sweet decent season for Boston. They still got a great depth, great goalies and a great management.



b0rt said:


> the new conference thing is good but it to me anyway really came outta nowhere? I mean 2 divisions have 2 less teams unless they do want NEW teams that is in Quebec City & Kansas City.



I wanted the NHL to bring Quebec Nordiques back next. Since Winnipeg Jets are now back, the Nordiques should be next.


----------



## Mael (Dec 7, 2011)

Honestly Winnipeg gave Boston some sweat last time they played.  Winnipeg just needs to be consistent and it could've been a contender.  But for this, it was a shaky 4 on 4 situation and Boston just lost.  They'll rebound soon.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah. My dad told me he enjoyed the game last night. He told me they booed Chara, I hate when Canadian teams boo him everytime, they booed him because they're jealous.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 7, 2011)

The conference re-alignment is brilliant for the Oilers. And a shake-up like this couldn't have happened at a better time when our kids are starting to really kick up a storm.

I'm really looking forward to the rivalry-centric hockey that will come out of this. A lot of people don't fully appreciate what this will do to the game in general. Only hardcore fans follow teams from outside their conference, since they rarely see them. Now, instead of following 15 teams, the average fan will only feel the need to focus on 7 or 8.

And when playoffs come around, you'll always face 1 of 6 or 7 other teams in the first two rounds of it, rather than a possible 14.

For rivalries, this is amazing.

And that's not even mentioning how many miles this shaves off Vancouver, Calgary, Edmonton and Dallas' schedules. The four worst teams in the league for traveling in the past 20 years. Eastern Conf guys have no idea how taxing that is on a team. Watch those four teams have a better average point total at year end solely because of not being jet-lagged and exhausted all the time.


----------



## Jade (Dec 7, 2011)

Prince of Pop said:


> Yeah. My dad told me he enjoyed the game last night. He told me they booed Chara, I hate when Canadian teams boo him everytime, they booed him because they're jealous.


IIRC Winnipeg has booed about every teams captain.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Dec 8, 2011)

lol   Fistric got 3 games for his hit.    and he returns against the Isles again  lolz    


Kris Barch got traded to Florida so Vincour could stay on the team when Morrow comes back tommorrow.   Barch was ok,  but just a 4th liner who cant win fights and has trouble with passes,   and the guy they gave a bonus instead of resigning Modano.    won't miss him


----------



## Prince of Pop (Dec 8, 2011)

Funny thing is that TSN got a letter from a fan for a suggestion of a division named after Hilary Duff, Carrie Underwood and Kelly Kelly. KELLY KELLY!? Is she dating a hockey player?


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 8, 2011)

Disappointed that Crosby won't be playing tonight, love any chance to see that pussy get smashed. he probably knew that Philly would jam him up so hard.


Jam him into next week.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 8, 2011)

Graeme said:


> Disappointed that Crosby won't be playing tonight, love any chance to see that pussy get smashed. he probably knew that Philly would jam him up so hard.
> 
> 
> Jam him into next week.



"Jamming him into next week" isn't necessary.

If you saw the video, all Philly would have to do is push him hard and he'd fall over and skate straight to the dressing room.


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 9, 2011)

I hope my Caps get it together so they can make a run at the playoffs.


----------



## Belphegoob (Dec 10, 2011)

Well that was thoroughly pathetic. Worst game I've watched all season, by far. Shot totals don't do it justice, Edmonton made us look like we belonged in the ECHL. Wilson and Stastny are huge absences for us, there's practically no depth at forward anymore with Duchene back on centre. Defense should've been okay, but Hejda and O'Brien are really struggling lately and Elliott and Johnson of all people were absolutely victimized out there.

Definitely not a road trip to remember, especially after emphatic wins over some strong teams in the Devils, Blues and Wings. Pretty expected when the team remains stuck in the salary cap basement though. Forget the coach, we need to fire ownership


----------



## Tiger (Dec 10, 2011)

It's been a long time since the Oilers have had two players in the top 10 thirty games into the season.

If the Nuge gets injured, I might actually cry 

And what's weird, is I feel we played one of our worst games of the season just two days ago. The next team the Avs face will have their worst game too. Like a virus being spread.

I just noticed, in the top 10 of scoring this year, only 6 teams are represented. Washington and Philly have one player there, then Vancouver, Chicago, Toronto and Edmonton have two each. That's a bit odd, no?


----------



## Belphegoob (Dec 10, 2011)

I've been impressed with Edmonton's depth at forward so far. Eberle-RNH-Gagner was dominant, but Smyth/Horcoff/Hemsky/Hall make a pretty nice supporting cast, or at least they will once Hemsky gets his head out of his arse. Biggest difference between him and the kids? Even when Gagner or Eberle aren't performing offensively, they chase the play, skate hard and make themselves factors without the puck. I noticed Hemsky pull some very halfhearted forechecks and give up on the play more than a few times, he could do with some pointers from the young guns.

/only relevant because Hemsky's on my fantasy team

Don't know if players scoring in pairs is such a big thing, last couple of years have had the Crosby-Malkin, Ovechkin-Backstrom, Sedin-Sedin connections and all. Remember in 02-03 the top 7 scorers consisted of Forsberg-Hejduk from the Avs, Naslund-Bertuzzi from the Canucks, Thornton-Murray from the Bruins and Demitra (still not over this one yet ;_ soloing for the Blues, that was prolly the last time it happened to this degree.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 10, 2011)

The way Renney talks, it's becoming fairly clear Hemsky will be wearing a different jersey come trade deadline.

The only question remaining, is will he play well enough between now and then to get us anything worth a damn.

Eager - Belanger - Jones

As a third line is incredible. I'm very happy with it. They keep scoring, and eat up insane PK minutes. Now that Eager is playing better than 4th line minutes, he's ripping people apart and even scoring goals.

The one true issue we face right now, is the fact that Hall and Smyth both play the same wing, but we would want them surrounding Horcoff on the second line anyway, instead of Hemsky.

Unfortunately, that means Renney is probably going to break up the top line even though Gagner just played his best two games in a row with RNH and Eberle.

Tonight should see:

Gagner - Nuge - Eberle
Smyth - Horcoff - Hemsky
Eager - Belanger - Jones
Hordichuk* - Lander - Petrell
*- Paajarvi/Hordichuk

But Taylor Hall is coming back next week, and the one player not pulling his weight, nor looking like he wants to even play is Ales Hemsky. If I'm Renney, I'm asking Captain Canada, Ryan Smyth if his 25 years of hockey experience will allow him to switch to RW to accomodate Hall, then I sit Hemsky to send a message.

Sadly, that won't happen, and it's either Eager or Gagner that gets pulled off a line they're excelling on to accomodate Hemsky, who doesn't even want to play.

I've been a fan of Hemsky for years, and his jersey is the only one I own, besides my signed Team Canada gold-medal jersey....but I'm on-board with trading him, even if it was tomorrow.


----------



## Belphegoob (Dec 10, 2011)

Man, I completely forgot about Paarjavi even. What's his deal so far this year? Think he got in the neighbourhood of ten minutes on the ice last game, even when the Oil were schooling us and it would've been a great opportunity to let a struggling young guy play and try to turn his season around.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Dec 11, 2011)

finally the Stars are peering at their young goalies

Richard Bachman totally shut down San Jose last game in the 3rd period of a loss(Raycroft allowing 10 in the last 2 games )

came in to LA and beat em 2-1 soundly.   he's getting the nod for the NY Rangers as well.    way to go dude


the norm was that the Stars signed veteran backups that usually didnt do too well(cept Hedberg was always good)

finally we are back to trying out the minor leaguers.  I remember a name of one that really made a difference(Roman Turek).   he usually beat the Wings too


----------



## Tiger (Dec 11, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> Man, I completely forgot about Paarjavi even. What's his deal so far this year? Think he got in the neighbourhood of ten minutes on the ice last game, even when the Oil were schooling us and it would've been a great opportunity to let a struggling young guy play and try to turn his season around.



Magnus Paajarvi
GP 25
G 0
A 3
P 3
-2
2PIM

He's been playing between 9-15 minutes per night.

If the Oilers were more concerned about his career, they'd trade him immediately. There is no room for him on our top two lines, and since Eager came back and has been lighting up the rink with less ice-time than Paajarvi, there's no room on the third line for him either. So he's either a disappointment that can adapt his game to a 4th line energy role, or he gets shipped down or away.

Some people blame Belanger's defense-first style for Paajarvi's lack of offense, but Ryan Jones, who plays to Belanger's right side has 9 goals and 15 points. Ben Eager scored his first night on Belanger's left.

Paajarvi is a perimeter-player right now. He doesn't go to the hard parts of the ice, or use his speed to get inside. He stays on the outside where it's safe, and gets no scoring chances for himself whatsoever. Other guys who are smaller than him are willing to go to the tough spots and get pushed around a bit, and they score for their efforts.

He doesn't seem to be able to handle the physical play too well. And it's too bad, because in last year's training camp - between Hall, Eberle and Paajarvi, who were all rookies...he looked the strongest. He even had a hat-trick, but once the season began, he shied away...and he hasn't come back.

Lennart Petrell, a _nobody_ who made the team without being drafted from Finland, has played 4th line minutes the whole season - and has managed to net himself 2g and 3a, one of the highest # of hits on the team, blocked shots, and a crowd favorite for his energy and defensive plays.

If I were the Oilers, I'd be trading Paajarvi for another Petrell.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Dec 11, 2011)

Despite the Bruins bounced back to a 5-3 win over the Blue Jackets last night. The referees are so pathetic, the make BS calls like they gave Milan Lucic a double minor for slashing and cross check? STUPID! They even call a goalie interference on Derek Drosett which he's injured. Again, STUPID!!! 

Those referees at the game were incompetent blind bats.


----------



## cygnus (Dec 14, 2011)

Bruins get away with everything in every other game. Its only fair.

Are the Pens ever going to be healthy for any period of time? Jesus.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Dec 14, 2011)

well.  thank you Bruins for beating LA^^


Stars keeping ahead with a 1-0 win over NY Rangers.    Bachman with his first shutout


----------



## Prince of Pop (Dec 14, 2011)

cygnus said:


> Bruins get away with everything in every other game. Its only fair.
> 
> Are the Pens ever going to be healthy for any period of time? Jesus.



How can you say the Bruins got away with it? Krejci didn't know he hit Crosby. HMPH!

I gotta Bruins and Senators game to watch tonight.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 14, 2011)

The Red Wings apparently may go after Jarome Iginla or Alexander Semin before the trade deadline. The latter may even only cost them Jonathan Ericsson, Jiri Hudler, and a 3rd round draft pick. I would be happy with either pick-up, although I'd preferably go after Bobby Ryan since the Ducks are rumored to be willing to trade him, and the Wings do have some flashy prospects that may appeal to them. However, the most logical player to go after would be Iginla, since he wouldn't cost the Wings a whole lot and he'd bring veteran leadership, as well as consistent 35-40 goals along with him.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Dec 15, 2011)

Bruins still winning as usual.   

Giroux getting a concussion from being knee'd in the head from his own teammate   xd


----------



## Prince of Pop (Dec 15, 2011)

More concussions hit. Now do you see what I've been telling you guys all year? The NHL makes the solution of the concussion problem a lot worse than ever. I kept saying go back to old school equipment and they never listened. They're killing hockey. This is why people are too damned gullible about the concussion problem.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 16, 2011)

My Sabres beat the leafs.  this weekend is fantastic no matter what.


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 16, 2011)

And my Caps are 4-4 under there new coach Dale Hunter sometimes it seems damn near impossible to get the team going let alone "the great 8" i don't know if they'll ever win the cup.


----------



## Mael (Dec 17, 2011)

What an ass whooping.


----------



## Belphegoob (Dec 17, 2011)

Why you heff to be mad? Is just an 11.07 GAA, like a tiny little galaxy in this huge universe.

Never drafting goalies in a fantasy pool ever again.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Dec 17, 2011)

6-0 for Boston! I knew Philadelphia were powerless without Chris Pronger now that he's suffering a severe post concussion syndrome, this is like the the playoff sweep all over again for them. Also 3 fights during that game. The Bruins are also dominating +/- too.


----------



## Doge (Dec 18, 2011)

LOL CHIEFS BEAT THEM TROLOLOLOL


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Dec 19, 2011)

yeah.  and Giroux is out with a concussion too.


uh oh,   Shanahan has asked Lucic to take a call.   doesn't sound good



I'll be seeing the Flyers this Wed when they come to Dallas.

got my new authentic Jamie Benn alternate jersey for Christmas(celebrated early due to family going out of town)  I plan on wearing it to the game


man....those Panthers sure are rising.   the rats are back too.   thrown after games are over


----------



## Prince of Pop (Dec 19, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> yeah.  and Giroux is out with a concussion too.
> 
> 
> uh oh,   Shanahan has asked Lucic to take a call.   doesn't sound good/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Tiger (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow...do you know what "over-reacting" means?


----------



## Prince of Pop (Dec 20, 2011)

Law said:


> Wow...do you know what "over-reacting" means?



How dare you trying to provoke me!? But that doesn't matter, the 1 game suspension is bitter for me, but the Bruins defeating Montreal Canadiens is much sweeter for me. I knew I smell victory and I can't believe a couple of Habs players gave the puck to the Bruins and ends up scoring on them. What a sweet victory that is.

And as for you. I have a right to be pissed off, so get off my back!


----------



## Mael (Dec 20, 2011)

Prince of Pop said:


> How dare you trying to provoke me!? But that doesn't matter, the 1 game suspension is bitter for me, but the Bruins defeating Montreal Canadiens is much sweeter for me. I knew I smell victory and I can't believe a couple of Habs players gave the puck to the Bruins and ends up scoring on them. What a sweet victory that is.
> 
> And as for you. I have a right to be pissed off, so get off my back!



Dude, stop it.  Wanna know why people treat you like a spaz freak?  It's because you act like one for a grown guy.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 20, 2011)

Prince of Pop said:


> How dare you trying to provoke me!?



Excuse me?  What the fuck is wrong with you? Give me your best shot, you fucking child.



> But that doesn't matter, the 1 game suspension is bitter for me, but the Bruins defeating Montreal Canadiens is much sweeter for me. I knew I smell victory and I can't believe a couple of Habs players gave the puck to the Bruins and ends up scoring on them. What a sweet victory that is.
> 
> And as for you. I have a right to be pissed off, so get off my back!



He deserved the suspension, get over it. You are such a spaz.


----------



## Belphegoob (Dec 20, 2011)

6-0 in shootouts this year. 17-1 in our last 18. Definitely gonna come in handy when playoffs roll around


----------



## b0rt (Dec 21, 2011)

current Packers reminds me of Madden 93 Redskins in a way. lmao.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Dec 22, 2011)

Law said:


> Excuse me?  What the fuck is wrong with you? Give me your best shot, you fucking child.
> 
> 
> 
> He deserved the suspension, get over it. You are such a spaz.



No I will not get over it, I hate Shanahan becuase of this and you don't call me a child you idiot! The Bruins defeating Montreal made me feel better, because that's the result I wanna hear anyways. Nothing is wrong with me I'm just pissed, but I felt better anyways.


----------



## Mael (Dec 22, 2011)

Prince of Pop said:


> No I will not get over it, I hate Shanahan becuase of this and you don't call me a child you idiot! The Bruins defeating Montreal made me feel better, because that's the result I wanna hear anyways. Nothing is wrong with me I'm just pissed, but I felt better anyways.



Dude, settle the fuck down, right now.  Honestly, I know you're like this in the NH FC and elsewhere, but even I'm getting tired of your ranting over inconsequential bullshit.  Up your meds or get outdoors because even I as a Bruins fan DO NOT give a darn.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Dec 22, 2011)

got my Christmas present early since everyone is out of town.    Jamie Benn authentic alternate jersey

got to wear it for the Dallas game against Philly.    terribly reffed game though tons more fans in the stands at least


----------



## Belphegoob (Dec 22, 2011)

Lol @ fuck Shanahan one of my players just got rightfully suspended for one game, wtf the world is over.

7-game win streak at home is a nice offset to that 0-8-1 run we're rocking on the road. This after 6 straight road wins to start off the season while we couldn't buy one in our own barn. I'd say it's gonna be a long season, but really it'll prolly be a pretty short one.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 23, 2011)

:datEberle

We beat the Wild...wtf?


----------



## Belphegoob (Dec 23, 2011)

Wild are starting to get wrecked. 0-4-2 in their last 6 and dropping quickly back down to Earth. Canucks should be passing them anytime now.


----------



## Mitsuru (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't think I've ever seen more scoring chances in the final two minutes of a game than my Wings had against Calgary tonight without any of them going in. So frustrating.


----------



## Mael (Dec 23, 2011)

Winnipeg has been the surprise story for me so far...


----------



## Judas (Dec 23, 2011)

The Saints, Giants, Falcons, Bears (prior to losing Cutler/Forte), and the Lions are shitty teams?


----------



## Prince of Pop (Dec 23, 2011)

Mael said:


> Dude, settle the fuck down, right now.  Honestly, I know you're like this in the NH FC and elsewhere, but even I'm getting tired of your ranting over inconsequential bullshit.  Up your meds or get outdoors because even I as a Bruins fan DO NOT give a darn.



I can't help my hissy fit over it and as I said I felt better when with Montreal got an embarrassing lost to Boston. Anyways Looch's suspension is over and I'm happy about it.

You know, if I were you, I take his back, as for outdoors remark, I do cool down when I get hissy fits, I usually don't stay mad too long. Anyways it's a very decent season anyways. I have my ways to cool down when I get angry, so I don't need any suggestions from anyone okay. I undertand what you're getting at, but I don't need to go through that again. So anyways Looch is back tonight and I can smell any victory. If they lost tonight, then no big deal.

Plus I just can't believe The Habs got their @$$es kicked by the Jets and I'm also surprised that PK Subban got a healthy scratch. What an embarrassment.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Dec 23, 2011)

4-0 for the Bruins no, 5-0 so far and it's still 2nd period. I knew I can smell victory very soon. HAHAHAAAA!


----------



## Prince of Pop (Dec 23, 2011)

YEAH! I knew it! I knew I can smell victory for the Bruins again. I can't believe 8-0 and Brad Marchand got a hatrick. Way ta go buoys!


----------



## Belphegoob (Dec 24, 2011)

Satisfying comeback for the Avs after getting dominated in the 1st. Giguere's proving himself one of the top free agent signings of the summer, once again he really kept us in this one. Should've been 1st star again as Duchene said. Lots of nice signs in the final two periods: O'Reilly is a forechecking monster and played 23:02 tonight, just 11 seconds off Hejda's team lead, our centres managed to go 74% on the draw, and the PK managed to outshoot the Bolts' PP over their 3 chances.

Funny thing is, after completely disengaging the plan to assemble a small but very mobile puck-moving defensive corps and trading them in for the biggest dmen in the league, we're now up to 80 points from our back end alone. Never would've guessed before this year, but Shane O'Brien can really skate. End-to-end rushes all over the place, it is kind of ridiculous.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Dec 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KENVAqp69mc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Dec 25, 2011)

yeah,   Marchand is awesome.    true winner there


I shudder to see my Stars play them on New Years Eve:amazed


----------



## Mitsuru (Dec 25, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> yeah,   Marchand is awesome.    true winner there
> 
> 
> I shudder to see my Stars play them on New Years Eve:amazed



My Wings beat 'em. In Boston,


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2011)

What an easy drive by the packers


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Dec 27, 2011)

At last my Canucks pull ahead of the Wild into first in the Northwest after the Wild lost yet again tonight.

Kesler is back in his form from last season and is starting to engage beast mode. He, Booth, and Higgins had some real chemistry going, can't wait for Booth to come back to really solidify that second wave of attack.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> My Wings beat 'em. In Boston,



in the shootout against Rask

try Thomas next time

wow.  Shea Weber has a concussion now.   it keeps going


----------



## Belphegoob (Dec 27, 2011)

Beat the Jets tonight at home and all of a sudden we're in a playoff spot :33


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Dec 27, 2011)

nice

bout time Stars.   put Raycroft on waivers 

Kari is coming back Thursday!


----------



## Mitsuru (Dec 27, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> in the shootout against Rask
> 
> try Thomas next time
> 
> wow.  Shea Weber has a concussion now.   it keeps going



Rask - 1.66 gaa, .944 sv%
Thomas - 1.84 gaa, .943 sv%

Yeah I guess Thomas is totally so much-- oh wait, it's Rask with the better numbers.  And we also suck on the road.


----------



## Belphegoob (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice, I've always liked Lehtonen and it's good to see him finally play to his potential in Dallas. Bachmann looked pretty great for a while, not totally ready yet but pretty much makes Raycroft obsolete yeah.

I will never understand how we make Raycroft look like a Vezina candidate every time we play him


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Dec 28, 2011)

yeah,  the Stars havent had a quality vet backup since Hedberg
developing young goalies now is the way to go





Tribulation said:


> Rask - 1.66 gaa, .944 sv%
> Thomas - 1.84 gaa, .943 sv%
> 
> Yeah I guess Thomas is totally so much-- oh wait, it's Rask with the better numbers.  And we also suck on the road.



dont forget Thomas leads in shutouts too

Wings are ok on the road.  not killer like at home,   I still fear them down here,  though the fans aren't as arrogant as Leafs or Flyers fans


----------



## Prince of Pop (Dec 28, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> in the shootout against Rask
> 
> try Thomas next time
> 
> wow.  Shea Weber has a concussion now.   it keeps going



I had a thought if Thomas ever plans to retire in the next few years then Rask will be the best goalie I mean those two are the best goalies this season.

I tell ya for the millionth time (well not literally millionth), the NHL's concussion problem made it much more worse, forget about the rules and go back to old school equipment for god's sake.



Tribulation said:


> Rask - 1.66 gaa, .944 sv%
> Thomas - 1.84 gaa, .943 sv%
> 
> Yeah I guess Thomas is totally so much-- oh wait, it's Rask with the better numbers.  And we also suck on the road.



Ha! Now those numbers amuses me a lot.


----------



## Mitsuru (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah, last year we were killer on the road and mediocre at home, this time around it's reversed. Huge win over the Blues last night though, <3


----------



## Mael (Dec 28, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> My Wings beat 'em. In Boston,



We shall see...



The Big Mumbo said:


> At last my Canucks pull ahead of the Wild into first in the Northwest after the Wild lost yet again tonight.
> 
> Kesler is back in his form from last season and is starting to engage beast mode. He, Booth, and Higgins had some real chemistry going, can't wait for Booth to come back to really solidify that second wave of attack.



Stanley Cup Rematch.  It's on.


----------



## Mitsuru (Dec 29, 2011)

With the 'hawks losing tonight, my Wings can take the lead in the Western Conference this weekend with a pair of wins on Friday/Saturday. <3


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Dec 29, 2011)

You guys beat the Hawks and a pair of Canucks wins will get them first on Saturday instead 



Mael said:


> Stanley Cup Rematch.  It's on.



Only reason I'll be up at 10 in the morning on a Saturday


----------



## Mitsuru (Dec 29, 2011)

We've got a game in hand though.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Dec 29, 2011)

Another win for the Bruins. Yes.


----------



## Belphegoob (Dec 29, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> yeah,  the Stars havent had a quality vet backup since Hedberg
> developing young goalies now is the way to go



Lol it seems so, doesn't it? Schneider, Bernier, Rask all developing while playing behind and learning from very good goalies, def the trendy thing to do now so hopefully Bachmann can follow that trajectory for you guys. From what I hear, he's definitely got the pedigree for it. We're kind of doing the same thing with Varlamov learning from Giguere, even if the roles are kind of reversed. Shit is kind of necessary when you're too cheap to spring for a full-time goalie coach


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 29, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> Wings are ok on the road.



No they're not. In fact, they suck at scoring on the road, which is one of the reasons why rumors are starting to circle that they're gonna try to trade their top defenceman prospect in Brendan Smith, Dan Cleary, and a first round draft pick to Anaheim for Bobby Ryan. I don't know if it will happen or not, but there is logic to it-- they were originally going to send the Caps Jonathan Ericsson, Jiri Hudler, and a third round draft pick for Semin, but I guess if they traded for Ryan, they'd have $6.7 million to spend in the offseason and they apparently would try to make a run at either Shea Webber or Ryan Suter since Nashville will not be able to keep both of them.

If I'm the Wings, I go for it. They desperately need a right-handed stick somewhere in the lineup.


----------



## Mitsuru (Dec 29, 2011)

We're not as bad as the road record implies though. Just a year ago, this same team was among the best road teams in the league.

We've had a lot of hard luck/flukey losses on the road this year, and 4 of those road losses came with the backup goalie in net, and he's been very poor this year. I think it's something that'll improve though, we tend to play up or down to the level of competition, get off to slow starts and then try to play catch up. And as Uncle Mike says, "catch up hockey is losing hockey."


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh, don't get me wrong, we've lost a lot of games by one goal on the road, but at the same time, there's been a scoring discrepancy in comparison from home and on the road. We're really not the same team we were last year when it comes to playing on the road, but on one hand, I wouldn't mind them playing their best road hockey if it comes during the Playoffs. But still, I hope they try to make that move for Ryan. We might need a 3rd or 4th line center more, but overall we just need ANY right handed stick and why not go for Ryan if all its really costing you is Brendan Smith? If the Wings managed to land Suter as Lidstrom's eventual replacement, and that can realistically happen, then you have a team that's still built for the immediate future when it comes to contending for a Cup year in and year out.


----------



## Mitsuru (Dec 29, 2011)

I agree with you, I've been really hoping we make a move for a right handed shooting power forward. Ryan and Iginla would be my preferences, but we need a goal scorer, and we need a right handed forward in our top six.

That aside, the only real pressing need I think is a backup goalie, because Conklin has been horrible. 

Errorson must go. He should be benched, and Kindl should be playing with Commodore.


----------



## Belphegoob (Dec 30, 2011)

3-way-tie for the 8th and final playoff spot :33

Dallas may have 3 games in hand but that's really just a minor detail :33


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Dec 30, 2011)

yeah really.   especially if you give Columbus their first regulation road win

that was the worst effort I've seen when going to a Stars game.

no drive at all


its sad to see our 3rd line being the best(Fiddler, Nystrom, Dvorak)

at least the Jackets are gonna suffer even more,    Riberio took out Wisniewski with a slapshot that broke his ankle.

also Boll will proly be suspended for his headshot on Burish


now we got Boston and Detroit next.   I smell 4 game losing streak

if they cant make some moves,  just tank for a pick.  they are dropping way earlier than last year

the only good thing tonight was seeing the new Championship banner for the Mavs^^


----------



## Belphegoob (Dec 30, 2011)

Whoops, LA took a loser point so the Avs and Stars drop to 9th (well the Avs still rise, but they dropped in my imaginary standings). Poor Jackets lol, Wisniewski really isn't a guy they can afford to lose. Wonder if they'd take one of our many 2nd-pairing dmen and a pick for a scoring winger.

Wonder if they even have more than one scoring winger >>


----------



## Tiger (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice to see Eberle keeping his points up even on a horribly defeated team at the moment. Even Nuge is cold right now...but Ebs keeps chugging away getting a point or two per loss.

9th in league scoring. Nice to see.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Dec 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdJp5-g69go[/YOUTUBE]

This is so funny.


----------



## Mitsuru (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow, if anyone wonders why Wings fans tend to be paranoid conspiracy theorists, just look at the call that gave Toews a penalty shot. That might be the most pathetic bit of officiating I've ever seen.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Dec 31, 2011)

Wisniewski out 6 weeks with broken ankle.   Columbus is gonna keep freefalling


man.    talk about a weak USA team this year in the Jrs. 
and talk about classy Canada fans.   booing USA and cheering for the Czechs

can't wait to see Russia crush Canada's hopes again in the final

just wait till Minnesota gets the Jrs.    you can bet there will be way more USA fans there


----------



## Prince of Pop (Dec 31, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> Wisniewski out 6 weeks with broken ankle.   Columbus is gonna keep freefalling
> 
> 
> man.    talk about a weak USA team this year in the Jrs.
> ...



Hey! Are you implying the Russians can beat Canada? I don't think. Though I admit they are dominant in hockey for decades. But a Canada/Russia game will be awesome.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Dec 31, 2011)

they've dominated their group again this year.   they have the best chance vs Canada

oh well.   last Stanley Cup finals was like an Olympic showdown,  but this time Thomas over Miller vs Luongo.    Thomas should have played instead for the gold,  but that silver is much sweeter


though I just hope the US shows up at all today.

course,  my Stars are more important.   gotta play Boston
New Years Eve tradition game


watching Alum game for Flyers/Rangers.  dont see Renberg out there.  no Legion of Doom.    at least Lindros and Leclair are there.   very nice seeing Hatcher playing too     hope he saves himself for one if the Stars ever go to a Classic


----------



## Prince of Pop (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm watching the alumni game too. John LeClair just scored. It's awesome to see the guys like Mark Messier, Eric Lindros, Bernie Parent, John Vanbiesbroke, John LeClair, Adam Graves, Brian Leetch, Derian Hatcher, Dave Poulin and Bobby Clarke. I can't believe the ovation the capacity crowd give to Parent.

We'll see when Canada and Russia do face each other. These games were awesome even in WHC, WC and the Olympics.

I'd like to see Thronton vs Ott fight in the game.


----------



## Mitsuru (Dec 31, 2011)

The sound of a puck hitting the goal post is the coolest sound in all of sports. But I am sick of hearing it at my team's expense 2-3 times every game. Twice in the first ten minutes tonight.

We need a bona fide goal scorer, someone to finish these plays off.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 31, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> The sound of a puck hitting the goal post is the coolest sound in all of sports. But I am sick of hearing it at my team's expense 2-3 times every game. Twice in the first ten minutes tonight.
> 
> We need a bona fide goal scorer, someone to finish these plays off.



If you are watching the Sabres/Sens game the post hitting total is up to 4 in the first period


----------



## Mitsuru (Dec 31, 2011)

Nah, I'm watching my Red Wings. Emmerton and White each hit a post in the first ten minutes. Last night we hit three of them, and 2 more against the Blues last Tuesday. We're hitting 2 or 3 every game, and I'm just tired of the close calls in games we lose by one goal. ~_~

And holy jesus, blues player grabs Lidstrom's stick, throws himself to the ice, and it's penalty Detroit. Not to mention that the play was indisputably offsides to begin with, and should've been blown dead before that. Getting pretty sick of this kind of crap, -_-


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 1, 2012)

Jimmy Howard is a bad bad man.

That guy is the Wings' MVP this season, straight up, no contest.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 1, 2012)

wow

Stars' top lines stepping up finally.   expected more from 3rd line as usual

Daley's goal was wierd.    nice to see Ryder get one on his old team.  cool deke and was the winner

solid win

former Star Krys Barch in trouble, racial teasing on PK Subban


US started slow but finished strong.  Canada was on its heels.   Zucker's goal was sweet.  banked it off the goalie

smash Denmark again


Happy New Year!


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 1, 2012)

As much as I hate PK Subban, I hate racism even more in hockey.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 2, 2012)

Prince of Pop said:


> As much as I hate PK Subban, I hate racism even more in hockey.



yeah.   most hate his guts cause of the way he plays


though the bananna peel at Simmonds was the worst


oh heck yes!

Seems like Stern's retiring soon.

Jamie Benn's brother is coming up!   hope he plays againt Detroit


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 2, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> yeah.   most hate his guts cause of the way he plays
> 
> 
> though the bananna peel at Simmonds was the worst
> ...



Yeah well, Krys Barch is gonna get it now that the NHL is gonna discipline him for a racial slur. I wish all this could stop and it's been like this since Willie O'Ree.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 3, 2012)

Winter Classic was fun to watch

former Star Richards getting the winner



awww   Souray on IR

US plays Latvia today.    should be solid win there


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 3, 2012)

lol US in the relegation round.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 4, 2012)

Red Wings tried their hardest to blow another lead on the road, but thankfully they held on. That was the best game Hudler has played for the Wings since returning from the KHL. Hopefully he will be quality trade bait when the deadline comes around.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 4, 2012)

The Big Mumbo said:


> lol US in the relegation round.



lol Canada playing for Bronze


end of Stars game was quite evident.    plenty of non calls while the goalie was pulled.   

and yet they always call us a penalty when leading by 1 with a min left

but it was a fun game still.    Jordie Benn with first NHL point.   his brother Jamie 3 points.   Ryder schooled Howard twice

shame Souray was out.    I will say this,   Wings fans are more classy compared to Leaf or Philly fans.    LA too ugh

oh no.   RNH out for Oilers.   they get my Stars Sat


----------



## Belphegoob (Jan 4, 2012)

I was pulling for Finland myself, Sami Aittokallio had a hell of a tournament from relative obscurity and it would've been great to see him on the world stage in the finals. Russia-Sweden should be a great match regardless though, no matter who takes the gold. Lots to like about all of the teams this year


----------



## Mitsuru (Jan 4, 2012)

> I will say this, Wings fans are more classy compared to Leaf or Philly fans.



I'll be honest, most of us are too busy being paranoid conspiracy theorists to be too arrogant. xD

And TetraVaal, I like the way you think. Opening a roster spot by trading him ahead of free agency (there's almost no chance he takes a pay cut to stick around beyond this year) and getting something back would be ideal. And we could avoid putting one of the young guys through waivers in the process.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 4, 2012)

dont hate on Leaf fans... ya might as well be hatin on the entire sport ya fools...


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 4, 2012)

Tribulation said:


> I'll be honest, most of us are too busy being paranoid conspiracy theorists to be too arrogant. xD



This statement is so accurate it's not even funny. Outside of Detroit, most NHL fans will scream and bicker that Detroit gets a lot of calls or are one of the NHL's most adored franchises, but it's almost anything BUT that when it comes to Bettman. I'm telling you, he hates the Wings and will do everything in his power to finally put an end to their dynasty.



> And TetraVaal, I like the way you think. Opening a roster spot by trading him ahead of free agency (there's almost no chance he takes a pay cut to stick around beyond this year) and getting something back would be ideal. And we could avoid putting one of the young guys through waivers in the process.



I don't even trust his work ethic enough to even keep him here next year even if he were to restructure his contract. You know, it's funny, I really admire Hudler's personality outside of hockey. I even love the fact that he bleeds red and white and wants to spend the rest of his career here. Unfortunately, he's our weakest forward and if it weren't for Errorson (_sorry, had to steal your phraseology there_), he'd be the worst starter on our team. I would love to move him for a right-handed stick, particularly a forward for the 3rd or 4th line (_although, Nyquist is showing A LOT of potential right now_), so it's hard to make any moves at all.

I still say they should at least give Anaheim a call and see what they'd be looking for if they were to trade Ryan. Couldn't hurt.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 4, 2012)

b0rt said:


> dont hate on Leaf fans... ya might as well be hatin on the entire sport ya fools...



walking through them,   the arrogance level was about 95%
the whole "center of the universe" thing

saw lots of other Canadien team jerseys as well

the one good thing is that they make the seats filled in arenas.   saw many emptys up high for the Wings

Boston back on track.  smoked NJ.  Montreal pwned the Jets too


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 5, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> lol Canada playing for Bronze
> 
> 
> end of Stars game was quite evident.    plenty of non calls while the goalie was pulled.
> ...



To be honest, I didn't enjoy the 2nd period, to me that period I thought was 1972 all over again, when the Canadians gets screwed bt getting penalties and the referees are just plain pathetic and the 3rd period just got better and the game ended with 6-5 for Russia and I just froze.  

Ah what can ya do, going for bronze is better than nothing I guess.



Kuwabara99 said:


> walking through them,   the arrogance level was about 95%
> the whole "center of the universe" thing
> 
> saw lots of other Canadien team jerseys as well
> ...



2 goals for Bergy and I got sick and tired of seeing Jets got pummelled the Habs.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm definately right about Philly fans.....




this is crazy!    like Giants fan beat up by Dodger fans


the dude is a war vet too


awesome gold medal game    
Sweden worked for that one

good lord.   Bruins won 9-0 tonight.   have 15 goals in 2 games.   Stars sure lit a fire under them


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 6, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> I'm definately right about Philly fans.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



9-0 for Boston, man that was a carzy game. I bet they try to get back to the top. Canucks & Bruins tomorrrow in the afternoon and I found out it's not on Hockey Night In Canada. Damn! I love seeing the Bruins on Hockey Night In Canada.

I'm happy Canada won the bronze. I guess Peter Forsberg must be pretty happy about the Swedes winning the gold.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 6, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> I'm definately right about Philly fans.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't lump us all in, those people are scumbags and I can't wait until they get what it coming to them.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 7, 2012)

well this is perfect.....


NHLPA blocked the realignment

another year of the crappy Pacific travel for my Stars


----------



## Mitsuru (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm pretty depressed about it too, any advantage we might've gained from re-alignment in terms of Lidstrom deciding to play another year or five just vanished. :/

On a happier note, Avs beat the Hawks, and if all goes well, by the end of the weekend my Wings will have a 3 point division lead and a game in hand still over Chicago, with a massive homestand coming in February/March where we get like 11 of 14 games at the Joe, where we've been beyond dominant.


----------



## Jade (Jan 7, 2012)

Both teams are just trying to injure or get each other suspended now. Crap fest all around.

Numerous fines and a possible Marchand suspension.


----------



## Mael (Jan 7, 2012)

This game looks like a legit battle already.


----------



## Jade (Jan 7, 2012)

Mael said:


> This game looks like a legit battle already.


The only thing that irked me was Wiess? backing off during the fight he supposedly wanted with Shawn Thornton.

Other than that it has been just two teams hating each other.

Claude Julien chirping the refs and players.


----------



## Mael (Jan 7, 2012)

Damn Bruins lost.  Oh well...damn exciting game in terms of abilities.


----------



## Jade (Jan 7, 2012)

My god did the refs lose control of that game. Exciting but frustrating game to watch.

Bieska, Hamhuis, Kesler, and Hamhuis can go die.


----------



## Sasuko (Jan 7, 2012)

Great job, 'nucks. Schneider played well.


----------



## Mitsuru (Jan 7, 2012)

And this is why we're conspiracy theorists. Wow, that wasn't even close to being a penalty on Ian White, and they hand Kessel a penalty shot and a goal. Just like Chicago a week or so ago. So ridiculous.

And we've had like 1 power play in our last 3 games too. Total. Screw off, NHL.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 7, 2012)

Suck on that one Boston 

Tell Marchand that being a three-foot-tall troll does not mean you're allowed to clip.

See ya again in June


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 7, 2012)

another Stars win over the Oilers

hope Eberle will be ok.   got hurt running into Benn(who got 2 goals^^)

Riberio with a sweet bank from behind the net

Iginla got #500!


----------



## Jade (Jan 8, 2012)

Good to see Iginla get his 500th.


----------



## Mael (Jan 8, 2012)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Suck on that one Boston
> 
> Tell Marchand that being a three-foot-tall troll does not mean you're allowed to clip.
> 
> See ya again in June



I'm sorry...we couldn't see your insult from that really shiny cup we have.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 8, 2012)

its like the Heat beating the Mavs the first game of season.

cant take away the championship


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice gritty win for the Wings tonight after coming off a disappointing loss to the Leafs. They really needed that game.

I still say Holland should make a move for a right-handed stick that can put the puck in the net. We just suck on the road.


----------



## Mitsuru (Jan 8, 2012)

Conks should've had a shutout, the two goals he let in were absolutely god-awful. He made up for it though.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 9, 2012)

lol at conspiracy-theories.

You have no idea how many Canucks fans are 100% convinced that refs are told to be harsher on Canadian teams than American ones to bolster American viewership.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 9, 2012)

oh man.  Pens in deep trouble

Staal out 4-6 weeks
Neal out for who knows how long


and they cant get Crosby back either.   gotta dip into system


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 9, 2012)

That game is nothing but a fluke, sounds like Vancouver can't get over Game 7 months ago and did they do? They screwed the Bruins off again, Luc and Marchand got ejected, god I hate hearing that. I agree with Clade Julien about Alan Vigneault, he's such a hypocrite not to mention a whiner too.

The reason I believe the game is a fluke not because the Bruins lost, it's because the Canucks are trying to provoke the Bruins and make them get personal. Now I'm starting to hate Vancouver, because they're such whiners like Montreal. I still hope Marchand didn't get suspended.


----------



## Mitsuru (Jan 9, 2012)

Marchand is suspended for 5 games.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 10, 2012)

Prince of Pop said:


> That game is nothing but a fluke, sounds like Vancouver can't get over Game 7 months ago and did they do? They screwed the Bruins off again, Luc and Marchand got ejected, god I hate hearing that. I agree with Clade Julien about Alan Vigneault, he's such a hypocrite not to mention a whiner too.
> 
> The reason I believe the game is a fluke not because the Bruins lost, it's because the Canucks are trying to provoke the Bruins and make them get personal. Now I'm starting to hate Vancouver, because they're such whiners like Montreal. I still hope Marchand didn't get suspended.



yeah,  they will get back on the win train

course no Luongo in goal.  wonder why


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 10, 2012)

Tribulation said:


> Marchand is suspended for 5 games.



(my thoughts)_"DAMN NHL BASTARDS!!!"_:

Don't loose my cool. Save it. Aaand release.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 10, 2012)

Prince of Pop said:


> (my thoughts)_"DAMN NHL BASTARDS!!!"_:
> 
> Don't loose my cool. Save it. Aaand release.



yeah   its not like they cant win without him for a bit

they are the champs after all


Edit:  beat the Jets.   back on track^^


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 11, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> yeah   its not like they cant win without him for a bit
> 
> they are the champs after all
> 
> ...



Yeah, they can win games even if the Bruins got a suspended player, still I felt like the rest of the team are trying to screw them because they're jealous. Plus I'm not the only who that got pissed off about the suspension, my dad is the same way, he found his way to release his anger and cured it and I found my own ways to get it out and cure it.

Rask on net again. I still believe Thomas/Rask are the best duo this season.


----------



## moomoosoup (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey...new here and a Preds fan. Please don't stone me for saying this but I do not like Crosby, Ovechkin or Luongo. Favorite player is Rinne. So...yeah. Nice to meet you all I guess? I feel awkward.


----------



## Mitsuru (Jan 11, 2012)

Lol, you get bonus points for disliking Criesby and Luongo in my book. I'm neutral on Ovie, but the first two are enough for me to overlook your being a Preds fan. :33


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 12, 2012)

moomoosoup said:


> Hey...new here and a Preds fan. Please don't stone me for saying this but I do not like Crosby, Ovechkin or Luongo. Favorite player is Rinne. So...yeah. Nice to meet you all I guess? I feel awkward.



welcome to the NHL thread

I have a friend on LOTRO whos a Preds fan too.

course being a Stars fan,  its hard to forget Tootoo suckerpunching Robidas,  so Im not real fond of the fans(who say every team sucks in the building) plus booing Modano for getting the US goal record on them

Im a Crosby fan myself cause my brother is sooo hard for Ovi


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 12, 2012)

I sense another whiner last night. Mike Cammalleri is whining with a loser attitude as told by TSN, that proves Montreal Canadiens are the biggest whiners in the NHL. If Cammalleri's gonna keep on whining, then he should get himself traded then.


----------



## moomoosoup (Jan 12, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> welcome to the NHL thread
> 
> I have a friend on LOTRO whos a Preds fan too.
> 
> ...


I'm from Buffalo and have never been to a game in Nashville. I've only been to Sabres games at home and one Sabres game at Madison Square Garden. So I can't say I've really had experience around other Nashville fans. I think I'm the only one at my school. Ugh..
But anyway I'd rather have Ovechkin than Crosby to be totally honest.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 12, 2012)

sweetness!   Jamie Benn made the All Star team!


----------



## moomoosoup (Jan 12, 2012)

Really? Price? Guess they needed someone..Selanne opting out is disappointing though.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 12, 2012)

My poor penguins season 

i hope the rumors of crosby and letang coming back actually end up happening


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgtAahUJrYs[/YOUTUBE]

YEAH!!!! Beantown dominates the Habs once again! WooHoo!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhI5VzQQSfE[/YOUTUBE]

I knew it, I knew all along that Cammalleri got himself traded and it was during the 3rd period he was gone to the hotel, his constant whining got him reunited with Calgary Flames. He belongs there in Calgary and not Montreal.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 14, 2012)

Wings and Blackhawks just played the best game of the year today, IMO. The only one that contends with it is the Wings/Bruins game back in November after Thanksgiving.

Jimmy Howard played stellar in net, and Todd Bertuzzi looked like he was starting to heat up. I can dig it.


----------



## Mitsuru (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm glad we got the win, I'm still a bit annoyed that it got to overtime though. How many flukey bounces did the Hawks get anyways? Both of their goals were the result of them...still, big win. <3

Glad Bert was in the lineup, he was a game-time decision. Datsyuk was incredible again, his backhand stretch pass on the Bert breakway was insane. On the replays, you can see Pav was looking a different direction the entire time. I have no idea how he possibly could've seen where Bert was, much less where to put the pass.


----------



## moomoosoup (Jan 14, 2012)

I find it funny how the Central Division has 4 of the top 6 spots in the West. That's badass.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 14, 2012)

moomoosoup said:


> I find it funny how the Central Division has 4 of the top 6 spots in the West. That's badass.



It's crazy, isn't it? There was even a time not too long ago when Columbus was real competitive, but now they're just straight up trash. 

It's easily the most competitive division in all of hockey, though-- which makes me very proud of the Wings. You know you're a real good team when you can manage to amass more than 100 points every season in a division which features some of the best teams in all of hockey.


----------



## moomoosoup (Jan 15, 2012)

moomoosoup said:


> I find it funny how the Central Division has 4 of the top 6 spots in the West. That's badass.



I believe Nashville plays Detroit three more times this year. I love those games. I'm a big Dan Cleary fan even if he didn't nearly fuck up bad last night.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 15, 2012)

well crap....  there goes the season for Dallas

Riberio out till Feb
Benn out with appendix removed(out 10-14 days)


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 16, 2012)

Seems like Stern's retiring soon.

Crosby seeing a specialist.

I'm beginning to fear for his career.


----------



## Mitsuru (Jan 16, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Seems like Stern's retiring soon.
> 
> Crosby seeing a specialist.
> 
> I'm beginning to fear for his career.




I'm not, but that could have something to do with the fact that I despise him. >.>

I mean, I don't wish harm on him or anyone else, but if he never plays another game, I'm sure not going to be disappointed either.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 17, 2012)

Tribulation said:


> I'm not, but that could have something to do with the fact that I despise him. >.>
> 
> I mean, I don't wish harm on him or anyone else, but if he never plays another game, I'm sure not going to be disappointed either.



thats me about Ovi


another disappointing loss for my team,  and I go to a home game today against the Wings who won 5-0 last night.

Dallas is 3 for 39 on the power play in its past 12 games.

something needs to give or its time to aim for a top 5 pick


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 17, 2012)

Jimmy Howard has been nothing short of spectacular this year.

Datsyuk also had yet another freakishly great pass to Franzen to set up his goal. I'm telling you, if Datsyuk can stay healthy for the remainder of the season, he's gotta be in the running for the Hart trophy. The guy just does it all for the Wings. He had another great takeaway in Sabres' zone to set up Bert's spinorama goal. The guy is just so, so good.



Kuwabara99 said:


> another disappointing loss for my team,  and I go to a home game today against the Wings who won 5-0 last night.



Oh, don't worry, with Ty Conklin in net for the Wings tonight, the Stars are sure to win this one.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 17, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Jimmy Howard has been nothing short of spectacular this year.
> 
> Datsyuk also had yet another freakishly great pass to Franzen to set up his goal. I'm telling you, if Datsyuk can stay healthy for the remainder of the season, he's gotta be in the running for the Hart trophy. The guy just does it all for the Wings. He had another great takeaway in Preds' zone to set up Bert's spinorama goal. The guy is just so, so good.
> 
> ...



then its gonna be battle of the backups.   Bachman gets the nod for the Stars

Loui, Ryder, Morrow, and Ott need to step up.   Powerplay needs to score.   missing Benn and Ribs already


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 17, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> then its gonna be battle of the backups.   Bachman gets the nod for the Stars
> 
> Loui, Ryder, Morrow, and Ott need to step up.   Powerplay needs to score.   missing Benn and Ribs already



I wouldn't mind those guys being bad for one more game tonight.


----------



## Mitsuru (Jan 17, 2012)

One of these days, we're going to figure out that starting Conklin at home, where we play infinitely better in front of the goalie, is a better idea than throwing him out there on the road.  But it seems that day is not today.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 17, 2012)

Conklin is garbage no matter which way you look at it. I could understand your logic if we were losing close games with his play, but all one has to do is look at his GAA, the guy is trash.


----------



## Mitsuru (Jan 17, 2012)

We're scoring 4+ goals at home, even if he gives up 3 a game, we'd still win. He hasn't been that bad in a few of his starts, we've just given him absolutely no help in front in a lot of cases.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 17, 2012)

Tribulation said:


> We're scoring 4+ goals at home, even if he gives up 3 a game, we'd still win. He hasn't been that bad in a few of his starts, we've just given him absolutely no help in front in a lot of cases.



He hasn't been bad in two of his starts. In almost every other game he's been in net, he's allowed 4 goals or more. 

Sorry man, but the guy is terrible. It's one of the reasons I was hoping Osgood would come back for one more season as Howie's back-up. I've never liked Conklin -- didn't even like him when he was here in 2008/2009.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 18, 2012)

Happily eating crow in regard to Conklin tonight. He has to be this consistent for the rest of the season, though. He just has to. He gave up on soft goal tonight, but I'll let it slide since he buckled down after Dallas put in the second goal.

Anyway, how awesome was this?


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 18, 2012)

Conklin garbage?     Detroit is known for making garbage into gold

which goal on him was soft?   both were hard working goals(finally a PP goali)


glad the boys had effort at least to get a point.   not allowing 5 is better than the poor Sabres

now we can pick on poor Stevie Y and his 2 weak ass goalies when Tampa comes to town

what I do like about Detroit fans is that theyd rather live in Dallas than up there(plenty of transplants down here where theres more jobs)


----------



## Mitsuru (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah, neither goal was on Conklin at all. The first one on the power play deflected like twice before squeaking through, and he was heavily screened on the second, the defense didn't do its job of cleaning up the rebound or preventing Erikson from getting his stick on it.

I think he's been very solid his last three starts, including the one against the isles. He had no chance on any of the first three goals that game, we played so terribly up front. Good to get the two points.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 18, 2012)

GAHHH

poor Taylor Hall.   things just get worse for Edmontion


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 18, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> Conklin garbage? Detroit is known for making garbage into gold



Except Conklin. 



> which goal on him was soft? both were hard working goals(finally a PP goali)



The second goal was soft.



> what I do like about Detroit fans is that theyd rather live in Dallas than up there(plenty of transplants down here where theres more jobs)



I'd still love to see the city of Detroit make a comeback -- same thing with cities like Cleveland as well. It's a bit sad that people feel need to take shots at dying cities like that, there's too much history in the midwest, even with its current troubles.



Tribulation said:


> Yeah, neither goal was on Conklin at all. The first one on the power play deflected like twice before squeaking through, and he was heavily screened on the second, the defense didn't do its job of cleaning up the rebound or preventing Erikson from getting his stick on it.



Second goal was definitely soft. This is the issue I take with Conklin, so many excuses are made for him, but throughout the year he's never bailed the team out. He had a couple of nice saved throughout the night, but for the most part, he was able to see every shot once Babcock made the adjustments in the second period to take away the middle of the ice.



> I think he's been very solid his last three starts, including the one against the isles. He had no chance on any of the first three goals that game, we played so terribly up front. Good to get the two points.



The dude sucks. What does it tell you that teams like Pittsburgh didn't want to bring him in? I wouldn't be surprised at all if Detroit makes a move for a Nabakov, seeing as he's been pretty consistent this year and the Islanders aren't making the Playoffs.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 18, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Second goal was definitely soft.



I guess if you mean giving a rebound off a Souray shot being soft

Loui worked hard to score it though


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 18, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> I guess if you mean giving a rebound off a Souray shot being soft
> 
> Loui worked hard to score it though



I'm not disputing the effort on Dallas' part, which I think you're taking issue with. But I'm merely pointing out that Conklin, unlike the first goal scored, saw the rebound all the way.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 19, 2012)

Daniel Alfredsson and Zdeno "Big Cheeze" Chara are named captains fo the All-Stars. I hear Chara may not add the players from Canucks on his team, well good then, because I never wanted those whiners with Chara's team anyways. 

Say who do you think is gonna pick last this year? I'm gonna say Carey Price.

I call Chara "Big Cheeze", because he's a big guy and I think it's a perfect positive nickname for him. I told my dad that before and he thinks it suits him.


----------



## Mitsuru (Jan 19, 2012)

It'll be a skater, since they force teams to pick goalies by a certain round.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 19, 2012)

The Detroit Red Wings will be hosting the next Winter Classic against the Toronto Maple Leafs.

The game will be played in Ann Arbor at the BIG House.

This is so damn cool!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 20, 2012)

call me when Minnesota plays Dallas in a Classic

yay   Letang is back.

Pens and Bruins win


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 20, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> call me when Minnesota plays Dallas in a Classic
> 
> yay   Letang is back.
> 
> Pens and Bruins win



Minnesota vs Dallas for Winter Classic that's not such a bad idea.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 20, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> GAHHH
> 
> poor Taylor Hall.   things just get worse for Edmontion



Yeah. Look at his scar. 



Now helmets should be mandatory during warm ups.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 21, 2012)

Red Wings are gonna win the rest of their games via shootouts.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 22, 2012)

they really need to drop the sissy point.    lose in OT or shootout and you get nothing


shorthanded Stars lose big to Wild.   makes sense right?


cant wait for Tues,   Benn will be back proly.     Duck hunting time
I wanna see a blowout


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 23, 2012)

Big time match-up between the Wings and Blues tonight. I don't remember the last time I was this excited for a regular season game. I mean, the Winter Classic between Detroit and Chicago a couple years ago ranks up there--as does the match-up between the Wings and Bruins last November, but this is huge because it's an in-division opponent and the winner has sole possession of the Western Conference. The funny thing is, it's likely that the winner won't remain atop the West for the remainder of the way, but there's just something about this game that makes it so enticing. I think the Wings' home winning streak has a lot to do with it as well, because if they win tonight, they'll be approaching the NHL record for consecutive wins at home.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 24, 2012)

Thomas isn't just a goalie, but he plays on the right wing as well. Ba-doom-ching.

Canucks have offered Obama a ten-year contract. Meanwhile Montreal in the process of relocating their home games to the White House front lawn. Ba-doom-ching.

Other lame jokes, etc., ba-doom-ching.


----------



## Mael (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah Timmy...you're an American and you can express yourself, but you looked selfish in front of Zdeno, Peter, Claude, and Cam.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 25, 2012)

wow.   had to be a rainy day for Kari's first shutout^^   

Goligoski got the winner a day after getting 4 year extension(18.4 mill)

love my Steve Ott bobblehead


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 25, 2012)

Pfft! It's Tim's choice and right not to attend. My dad doesn't care if he attends or not , even I don't care. It's his choice and I respect that.


----------



## Mael (Jan 25, 2012)

Prince of Pop said:


> Pfft! It's Tim's choice and right not to attend. My dad doesn't care if he attends or not , even I don't care. It's his choice and I respect that.



Cool...next time you could take a shit in the Cup and present it to the team and the POTUS, because that's what he did.

You two are also not Tim Thomas nor do you play in a TEAM.  A FUCKING TEAM.  Cam Neely and Peter Chiciarelli did say it wasn't mandatory so on a technicality Tim has that, but on the issue of respect for a team effort he could cut the Tea Party fuckery.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 26, 2012)

yeah.  it was his decision and the team allowed it(he asked months in advance)

wow.    I shudder to see Detroit without Lidstrom when he retires.   Montreal just schooled them


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 26, 2012)

I couldn't stand Montreal beating the ass out of Detroit.

So anyways, I'm not gonna continue the Tim Thomas deal, which I just still don't care except the media should just leave him the hell alone, like they should leave Ryan Miller alone about a trade rumour. So I'm not gonna there right now.

Now I wanna ask what's your first All-Star Game that you watched?

Here's my first All-Star Game I saw.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vx8g3BfNPEA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 26, 2012)

I remember that game.  it was my first to watch too

Eddie and Moog played for the West^^

nice goal by Lindros there


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 27, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> I remember that game.  it was my first to watch too
> 
> Eddie and Moog played for the West^^
> 
> nice goal by Lindros there


 
NO WAY! Sadly it is my first and last to see Cam Neely on ice for the All-Stars. Still.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 28, 2012)

wooo!

Jamie Benn schooled all in the accuracy

10.2 secs in the final

holy crap  Chara and Weber at it again

Chara with a new record!!!   108.8^^


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 28, 2012)

BIG CHEEZE did it again. Another broken record.

Team Alfredsson 21 Team Chara 12.

Awesome Skills Competition.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 28, 2012)

Prince of Pop said:


> BIG CHEEZE did it again. Another broken record.
> 
> Team Alfredsson 21 Team Chara 12.
> 
> Awesome Skills Competition.



yep

course Team Chara should win the game since they lost skillz


----------



## b0rt (Jan 28, 2012)

yea Team Chara should win the actual game. just shows that Alfredsson's team has quicker, more finesse guys but Chara's team has all the snipers n shit.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 29, 2012)

b0rt said:


> yea Team Chara should win the actual game. just shows that Alfredsson's team has quicker, more finesse guys but Chara's team has all the snipers n shit.



I laughed when their fans booed Lupul and Kessel.   making them work harder^^

I loved when Lupul said:  we arent doing our job if they arent booing us


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 29, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> I laughed when their fans booed Lupul and Kessel.   making them work harder^^
> 
> I loved when Lupul said:  we arent doing our job if they arent booing us



During the introductions, I booed Carey Price, the Sedins, Alexander Edler, Scott Hartnell, Claude Giroux. But when the fans booed the Leafs, I was saying "Oh that's very classy" sarcastically. I don't hate Ottawa for that.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saGmviTAj04[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jz-EC9kWoJE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## b0rt (Jan 29, 2012)

hahaha I know, make the Leaf all-stars look like super heels. lmao.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 29, 2012)

b0rt said:


> hahaha I know, make the Leaf all-stars look like super heels. lmao.



Sounds like I'm not the only who uses that term.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 30, 2012)

greatness 

Team Chara won 12-9


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 30, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> greatness
> 
> Team Chara won 12-9



That is what I predicted and it was true. Here's what I said at the *"It's All In Their Eyes: The Naruto x Hinata FC". *


Prince of Pop said:


> I predict 12-9 for Team Chara defeating Team Alfredsson. And the MVP goes to...I say...Partick Kane (4 goals, 2 assists).



Like I said, it was true, except the MVP thing, which the actual MVP is Marian Gaborik. Way Ta Go Boys!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 30, 2012)

Prince of Pop said:


> That is what I predicted and it was true. Here's what I said at the *"It's All In Their Eyes: The Naruto x Hinata FC". *
> 
> Like I said, it was true, except the MVP thing, which the actual MVP is Marian Gaborik. Way Ta Go Boys!



Kane was an MVP though.  of the breakaway show^^   Clark Kent!!!


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 1, 2012)

Wings with a good win coming back from the break. Should have been a shutout, but Ericsson's inability to clean up Howard's initial save on Calgary's power play prevented that.

Jiri Hudler and Drew Miller have been _stellar_ as of late. I can't believe how strong Hudler has come on.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 1, 2012)

awesome comebacks from Boston and Pittsburgh^^


that center ice shot from Sidenberg was SICK!!!!


Edit 2/2:   OMG.   Sam Gagner with 8 points!  (4 G 4 A)  tied Wayne and Coffey for franchise points in a game


----------



## Prince of Pop (Feb 5, 2012)

It really sucks when I don't watch Hockey Night In Canada.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 6, 2012)

Bruins won again^^


I was at the Stars game the night before,     Eddie Belfour night for making hall of fame

Modano,  Hull, Lehtinen, Sydor, and Ludwig were there^^

nice shootout win too against Minny


----------



## Prince of Pop (Feb 7, 2012)

Next years Winter Classic will be Toronto Maple Leafs vs Detroit Red Wings.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 8, 2012)

Prince of Pop said:


> Next years Winter Classic will be Toronto Maple Leafs vs Detroit Red Wings.



in Detroit I'd bet..? 

har har har.

lots of Leaf fans should make the trip anyway.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Feb 8, 2012)

b0rt said:


> in Detroit I'd bet..?
> 
> har har har.
> 
> lots of Leaf fans should make the trip anyway.



Yeah of course in Detroit. I heard they say they're won't be a Winter Classic in Canada for a few years.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 8, 2012)

man   Buffalo is playing better today.

though they cant beat Boston at fighting   lolz

that was a terrible no goal call


----------



## Prince of Pop (Feb 9, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> man   Buffalo is playing better today.
> 
> though they cant beat Boston at fighting   lolz
> 
> that was a terrible no goal call



Again the Bruins got screwed. This time a goalie interference and no goal, that's a bull call and I feel for the Rangers got screwed by the same thing at their game against New Jersey. No goal should count while goalie interference is one of the stupidest calls, those damned referees are just blindbats.

Should spin-o-rama be illegal during shootouts? My answer is HELL NO! The rules say that it should be a continueous motion, screw the rules. They can use the spin-o-rama if they want.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 10, 2012)

solid win against Jackets for Stars.  Benn with 2 goals^^


anyone see the bomb the Caps gave up?   ouch


----------



## b0rt (Feb 11, 2012)

Leafs got skunked. what a disappointing Hockey Day in Canada.

hah, but at least Ottawa lost.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 13, 2012)

well  Detroit tied the record

my Stars get the huge task of blocking a new record from being made Tues

win or be swept by them this year

either way,  changes are a coming

like last year,  we most likely will cut the bleeding with a D-man leaving(like Niskanen)     its fairly obvious who(Grossman)


Edit:  oh man.  Mike Comrie retired.   3 hip surgeries


----------



## Prince of Pop (Feb 14, 2012)

b0rt said:


> Leafs got skunked. what a disappointing Hockey Day in Canada.
> 
> hah, but at least Ottawa lost.



That Montreal vs Toronto game was pathetic to me, I wanted the Leafs to beat the Habs, but everytime the Habs won their game it disappoints me deeply.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 15, 2012)

Wings did it 
21 in a row

really hope we blow out Calgary on Thurs back here in Dallas


better not get to 5 straight losses  >>

Chicago is suffering even worse with 9!


----------



## Prince of Pop (Feb 16, 2012)

YEAH! Thank god for Tyler Seguin to save the Bruins asses in a shootout over Montreal "Whiny" Canadiens. I'm glad my dad kept me posted.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 16, 2012)

I watched that game

what a sick goal by Puliot!    Campoli got left out to dry on that move


going to game against Flames tonight.
Jamie Benn Bobblehead Night^^


GO STARS


----------



## Prince of Pop (Feb 17, 2012)

Bruins vs Jets tonight. I'm recording the game tonight for my dad. He's going to the camp for the night.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Feb 17, 2012)

Jets 4-2 victory. I'm not very happy, it's not the loss that I'm not happy about. It's those damned bad penalties the Bruins get. They give the wrong player a penalty, because he didn't touch Antropov, it was Campbell who touched him, he should've got a penalty for it and the Chris Kelly got a charging penalty, but he didn't touch anyone, he's the one being pushed. Those damned blindbat jackasses! I mean the referees.

I hate them for screwing the Bruins!


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Prince of Pop (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm really pissed off tonight, the Bruins lost again. I feel the same frustration with Looch.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 20, 2012)

just keep losing Dallas(cept the games I go to)


give us that top 3 pick please


----------



## Prince of Pop (Feb 22, 2012)

HA! Dallas kicked Habs ass. Hahah!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 22, 2012)

Prince of Pop said:


> HA! Dallas kicked Habs ass. Hahah!



Riberio with the salute to the crowd

nice seeing Garbutt get his first NHL goal


----------



## Prince of Pop (Feb 23, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> Riberio with the salute to the crowd
> 
> nice seeing Garbutt get his first NHL goal



Honestly, I hated him when he plays for Montreal for what he did 8 years ago.

Brad Marchand's 2 goals tumbles St. Louis in a 4-2 win. Finally.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 23, 2012)

Prince of Pop said:


> Honestly, I hated him when he plays for Montreal for what he did 8 years ago.
> 
> Brad Marchand's 2 goals tumbles St. Louis in a 4-2 win. Finally.



yeah,   and we got him for virtually nothing when we sent Ninnima for him

his best goal for this year:


----------



## b0rt (Feb 23, 2012)

Jeff Carter got traded to the Kings tonight, for Jack Johnson..


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 23, 2012)

yep  and the Wings streak is over      

Canucks sure made that look nice.  tying game in last 15 seconds
Burrows with the break the stick over the knee reaction   lolz


nice patient win for the Stars over the Hawks.    3 goals in 3rd.   2 off tips


----------



## b0rt (Feb 24, 2012)

I was somewhat disappointed to see the Wings streak end. I wanted them to just keep winning for whatever reason.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Feb 24, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> yeah,   and we got him for virtually nothing when we sent Ninnima for him
> 
> his best goal for this year:


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 25, 2012)

oh man......


Pens totally trashed tampa 8-1

Malkin with 4 points(3 G 1 A)-goal of the year on the 2nd   lol

Staal with a few goals too(one thanks to a ref for a shorthanded breakaway)

I shudder to see them here in Dallas this next Wed


speaking of,  nice OT over Vancouver      LOUI LOUI!


----------



## b0rt (Feb 28, 2012)

trade deadline was pretty disappointing.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Feb 28, 2012)

You know I wasn't expecting the Bruins to make a move, but I'm surprised they got Brian Rolston back with them. I always enjoy having Rolston in Boston.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Feb 29, 2012)

The Leafs fans chants "FIRE WILSON!" again last night. Honestly I agree with them, Ron Wilson is probably the worst coach they ever got, I believe he does nothing but holding, I mean correct me if I'm wrong. Toronto should hire Pat Quinn back.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Feb 29, 2012)

well,  tonights the night

James Neal and Matt Niskanen coming back to Dallas for the first time since the trade.

Dallas is 5-1-1 in the last 7 vs Pens here

Benn will be back from injury.     gonna be a hell of a game

Ill be rooting for both teams

as long as Malkin gets points and the Stars win


----------



## b0rt (Feb 29, 2012)

Prince of Pop said:


> The Leafs fans chants "FIRE WILSON!" again last night. Honestly I agree with them, Ron Wilson is probably the worst coach they ever got, I believe he does nothing but holding, I mean correct me if I'm wrong. Toronto should hire Pat Quinn back.



don't like Ron Wilson myself at all, should've been let go last year. I think the Leafs should if anything go for a CHL coach or something, like Gerard Gallant or somebody like that.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 1, 2012)

Cody Hodgson


----------



## Prince of Pop (Mar 1, 2012)

b0rt said:


> don't like Ron Wilson myself at all, should've been let go last year. I think the Leafs should if anything go for a CHL coach or something, like Gerard Gallant or somebody like that.



Guess you're right, they maybe wanting to get a younger coach as I heard.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Mar 2, 2012)

David Krejci scored a hatrick in overtime defeating New Jersey 4-3. WAY TA GO KREJCI, hope you reach the 20+ goals again.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 3, 2012)

Wlison canned.    Carlyle has job

nice win by Stars over Oil.    3 point cushion now


----------



## b0rt (Mar 3, 2012)

finally some justice in Leaf nation. nice one BB.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 5, 2012)

another nice win for the Stars over the Flames

Loui's shorthanded goal got highlight of the night for tsn and nhl tonight


----------



## Prince of Pop (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm happy to see the Bruins win last night. Jordan Caron & Tyler Seguin each score 2 goals. 3 fights in 2nd period, Shawn Thornton vs Jay Rosehill, Dennis Seidenberg  vs Colby Armstrong and Brad Marchand vs Tim Connelly. 

I hope Don Cherry can put either these fights in his next Rock Em' Sock Em' Hockey.


----------



## IBU (Mar 7, 2012)

Prince of Pop said:


> Yeah. My dad and I love those guys, Lucic, Marchand, Horton, Krejci and Chara are my top 5 Bruins.



Bergeron is clearly the best Bruin....


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 8, 2012)

glad to see Turco has a job.   good luck in Boston,  though the playoff block is a dumb rule

sweet win by Stars over Canucks.    Ill be at the game against the Sharks later today


----------



## Prince of Pop (Mar 8, 2012)

IBU said:


> Bergeron is clearly the best Bruin....



I love Bergeron too, he played even better since he had a bad councussion a few seasons ago.



Kuwabara99 said:


> glad to see Turco has a job.   good luck in Boston,  though the playoff block is a dumb rule
> 
> sweet win by Stars over Canucks.    Ill be at the game against the Sharks later today



Welcom to Boston Turco.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 9, 2012)

very awesome Stars game

beat the Sharks in a shootout.    gave up lead to sharks in last 3.  tied game in last min.

very packed house for such a huge division game


----------



## b0rt (Mar 9, 2012)

IBU said:


> Bergeron is clearly the best Bruin....



better than Chara??


----------



## Prince of Pop (Mar 9, 2012)

b0rt said:


> better than Chara??



Nobody is better. They're the best.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Mar 10, 2012)

The Bruins lost 4-3 by the Capitals. DAMMIT!!! Ah well, their next game is on tomorrow against the Penguins on TSN and NBC anyways.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 10, 2012)

that sucks, makes the Leafs 7 points back. unless they win here...


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 11, 2012)

jeeez

Stars now 9-0-1 in last 10

2-0 win over Ducks.    captain morrow with winner.   Ryder with 30 now


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 11, 2012)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Cody Hodgson



How is cassian working out for you guys?


----------



## Prince of Pop (Mar 11, 2012)

That game is killing me, they're losing and McQuaid and Bergeron are injured. The game is a frickin' joke. I'm done with it. I can't stand them seeing losing in front of me. I hate it!

It seems the rest of the NHL team wanted to take the Bruins down and it looked like they succeeded. Succeeded enough to stress me more.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 11, 2012)

President's Trophy race is pretty good this year. The Blues are holding the spot right now, but the Rangers, Canucks, and Red Wings are all right there, and now with their 9 wins in a row the Penguins are in the hunt too. 


The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> How is cassian working out for you guys?


Actually not bad at all. He's already got a goal and there's talk of sticking him with the Sedins to get them going. It's nice having an actually physical player.

Hodgson had a lot of love here though and he was having a great breakout year, so treat him well Sabers.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Ill be rooting for the Canucks against Phoenix next game

Dallas needs the help


----------



## Prince of Pop (Mar 13, 2012)

Way to kick the Habs ass in overtime. Glad Buffalo Sabres won.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 14, 2012)

owwww  Turco allowing Stamko's 50th  >>

I hope the Bruins recover soon



Stars now 10-0-1 in last 11.     awesome awesome

cant wait to see Crosby play the Rangers Thurs


----------



## Prince of Pop (Mar 14, 2012)

That's it! That's it! I can't take anymore. I'm taking a break from being here discussing this. Seeing the Bruins lose in front of me is killing me to much already. It's last year all over again for me.

I'll be back when I'm calm and stress free or until the playoffs starts. Yeah I hope they recover, the NHL has done a great job of taking them down, we're losing good players due to this and I hate it so.

I hope I'll get my mood back before the playoffs. Bye.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 19, 2012)

just 2 losses in a row and Phoenix tied the Stars in points

making Tuesday's game against them the biggest game of the season


come on Stars.     pound em


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah Sabres Yeah


----------



## b0rt (Mar 25, 2012)

anyone collecting those Stanley Cup cards from the beer cases??


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 27, 2012)

Fuck yeah Sabres


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 29, 2012)

heck yes   another sweep of the Oilers for the Stars

Ryder with 35 goals now   

best free agent pickup of the season.    Neal who?


----------



## b0rt (Mar 29, 2012)

Pacific division is coming down to the last game. just couldn't imagine seeing San Jose not in the playoffs though.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 29, 2012)

amazing how it all would look if the SO/OT loss point is dropped

majority of Pacific would be out

Montreal fired their GM and Gainey stepped down as advisor


----------



## Jade (Apr 1, 2012)

Playoff time soon


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 1, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

